# Worst statements made in the NBD?



## Omote (Mar 4, 2019)

Whether it's Kakashi ever having a chance against Deva or Itachi's genjutsu being better than Sasuke's, what are some of the absolutely worst statements you've seen in the NBD?

Remember to explain why, and please keep things civil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Whackshot (Mar 4, 2019)

Omote said:


> Whether it's Kakashi ever having a chance against Deva or Itachi's genjutsu being better than Sasuke's, what are some of the absolutely worst statements you've seen in the NBD?
> 
> Remember to explain why, and please keep things civil



So far the worst I've seen is Minato beating adult Obito

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Mar 4, 2019)

-Kakuzu being in the same tier as KCM Naruto.
Natural shounen progression and logic just makes this statement fall flat.

-Kimi being kage level.
Couldn't even beat two chunin-level kids before he died. 

-Kimi beating EMS Sasuke.
This one is self-explanatory.


----------



## Tanto (Mar 4, 2019)

Itachi soloing the sannin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Mar 4, 2019)

Pretty much any argument saying that every version of Hiruzen is a fodder Kage.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## King1 (Mar 4, 2019)

@Hussain do your thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tri (Mar 4, 2019)

The most consistent bad statements made are the ones where people argue “Kakashi almost killed Deidara with Kamui in BoS so war arc Kakashi no diffs him!!!!” Which just screams a lack of reading comprehension and a lack of understanding the context of that encounter.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Serene Grace (Mar 4, 2019)

Yasagaka beads>CT

Itachi solos the 9 bjuii

Kakashi/Itachi soloing the sannin

Itachi being as reflective as Minato

Kisame> Nagato, Jiraiya, Itachi, Minato, Obito or anybody out of his league

EMS Sasuke>= BSM Naruto

Legged V3 susanoo = BSM Avatar

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 4, 2019)

>Minato is able to cut the Hachibi in half since he is able to cut one of his tails
>Kn4 more durable than BM bijuus

recent stuff


----------



## Ultrafragor (Mar 4, 2019)

Hardcore said:


> >Minato is able to cut the Hachibi in half since he is able to cut one of his tails
> >Kn4 more durable than BM bijuus
> 
> recent stuff



Whut


----------



## Ultrafragor (Mar 4, 2019)

Omote said:


> Whether it's Kakashi ever having a chance against Deva or Itachi's genjutsu being better than Sasuke's, what are some of the absolutely worst statements you've seen in the NBD?
> 
> Remember to explain why, and please keep things civil



Itachi _is _better at genjutsu than Sasuke.

Sasuke's genjutsu are more powerful than Itachi's after EMS tho


----------



## Omote (Mar 4, 2019)

Ultrafragor said:


> Itachi _is _better at genjutsu than Sasuke.
> 
> Sasuke's genjutsu are more powerful than Itachi's after EMS tho





Nobody is talking about Itachi's fodder genjutsu, I simply mean who's genjutsu is gonna get the job done more effectively.


----------



## kokodeshide (Mar 4, 2019)

KCM Naruto and Bee beat Nagato
Sasuke has better genjutsu than itachi
Itachi could have instantly killed nagato at any moments and the reason he didn't was because he wanted a challenge
KN6 is weaker than KCM
Sage Mode is weaker than KCM in every aspect 
Hidan is beat by VotE NaruSasu (HAHAHAHAHAHAHA)
The kage lost all their chakra because of chopping down a tree for a few moments even though they fought madara for like hours without issue.


These are just the worst.



Omote said:


> Nobody is talking about Itachi's fodder genjutsu, I simply mean who's genjutsu is gonna get the job done more effectively.


 Full power Tsukuyomi IS lethal. What genjutsu of sasukes is lethal?


----------



## Quipchaque (Mar 4, 2019)

@Omote are you high or why would you think Sasuke has better Genjutsu than Itachi? It is as Ultrafragor says Sasuke has more power in his Genjutsu but Itachi is clearly more skilled at it.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 4, 2019)

I'll post some recent and classic ones to spice things up.

_Hall of Shame:_


Jiraiya and Tsunade beating Kakashi and Gai "*without much trouble*" 
Tsunade regrowing a head
Kimimaro being able to beat every low-kage level
Zabuza plus _*100 fodder*_ being able to beat MS Kakashi
Hidan being a better CQC combatant than Might Gai
Tobirama being faster than Minato
Nagato being able to beat The Founders
The founders being able to beat DMS Kakashi
Itachi being able to solo the Masters
Using an almost blind version of a certain character in BD matches
Hebi Sasuke being as smart, if not smarter than Kakashi
V2 Jinjuriki being Jounin level


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 4, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> KCM Naruto and Bee beat Nagato


?
as a tag team, they'd definitely win

as solo, B could be considered in the same tier as Nagato, talking about BM B.


----------



## kokodeshide (Mar 4, 2019)

Hardcore said:


> ?
> as a tag team, they'd definitely win
> 
> as solo, B could be considered in the same tier as Nagato, talking about BM B.


They literally lost to him. So according to canon, he ass rapes them.


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 4, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> They literally lost to him. So according to canon, he ass rapes them.



as I remember, it ended the moment B went BM to destroy the CT


----------



## Omote (Mar 4, 2019)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> @Omote are you high or why would you think Sasuke has better Genjutsu than Itachi? It is as Ultrafragor says Sasuke has more power in his Genjutsu but Itachi is clearly more skilled at it.



Why would skill matter when the power gap and potency in their genjutsu is so huge?

Would you want the guy that has "I genjutsu'd 9 Bijuu under my control with a side glance" on their resume or the guy guy who has "U-Uh...I put Kakashi in a coma?"


----------



## Ultrafragor (Mar 4, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> I'll post some recent and classic ones to spice things up.
> 
> _Hall of Shame:_
> 
> ...



Are you saying V2 jins aren't jonin level?


----------



## Quipchaque (Mar 4, 2019)

Omote said:


> Why would skill matter when the power gap and potency in their genjutsu is so huge?
> 
> Would you want the guy that has "I genjutsu'd 9 Bijuu under my control with a side glance" on their resume or the guy guy who has "U-Uh...I put Kakashi in a coma?"



I would want Sasuke in my team but not because he has better Genjutsu but because he has more Chakra. What Sasuke did with his Rinnegan against the tailed beasts is 0% related to how good he is at Genjutsu but rather to him having a loot more Chakra and a healthy body. Itachi's Genjutsu are far more advanced and thus "better". Just ask yourself this which Genjutsu would be stronger if Sasuke has access to both of them:Tsukuyomi or basic Genjutsu used on the tailed beasts?


----------



## kokodeshide (Mar 4, 2019)

Hardcore said:


> as I remember, it ended the moment B went BM to destroy the CT


No, it was over before that point. Nagato had narutos soul almost completely out and had Bee wrapped in wire, grabbed by the throat and a laser cannon charged in his face. Itachi saved them. If itachi had not come Bee and naruto would have died and been on their way to kabuto inside Hell realm.


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 4, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> No, it was over before that point. Nagato had narutos soul almost completely out and had Bee wrapped in wire, grabbed by the throat and a laser cannon charged in his face. Itachi saved them. If itachi had not come Bee and naruto would have died and been on their way to kabuto inside Hell realm.



I agree KCM Naruto was pretty reckless and terrible in that fight, but B came in base form and got caught trying to save Naruto's recklessness.

BM B is a different story.


----------



## Omote (Mar 4, 2019)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> I would want Sasuke in my team but not because he has better Genjutsu but because he has more Chakra. What Sasuke did with his Rinnegan against the tailed beasts is 0% related to how good he is at Genjutsu but rather to him having a loot more Chakra and a healthy body. Itachi's Genjutsu are far more advanced and thus "better". Just ask yourself this which Genjutsu would be stronger if Sasuke has access to both of them:Tsukuyomi or basic Genjutsu used on the tailed beasts?



Genjutsu has almost nothing to do with chakra reserves my friend :ho

It's okay to admit Sasuke has left his brother in the dust on every single level


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 4, 2019)

Hardcore said:


> >Minato is able to cut the Hachibi in half since he is able to cut one of his tails
> >Kn4 more durable than BM bijuus
> 
> recent stuff



Minato able to what....? Lmao give me the thread please


----------



## Ultrafragor (Mar 4, 2019)

Omote said:


> Genjutsu has almost nothing to do with chakra reserves my friend :ho
> 
> It's okay to admit Sasuke has left his brother in the dust on every single level



yikes


----------



## MaruUchiha (Mar 4, 2019)

Comat0se said:


> Itachi soloing the sannin


----------



## Omote (Mar 4, 2019)

Ultrafragor said:


> yikes



It is simple, amigo

Sasuke can genjutsu everyone that Itachi can and more

Thus, he is better in Genjutsu

It doesn't matter if Itachi has 1000 genjutsu tricks when they're all vastly more ineffective than anything Sasuke can pull out his ass


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 4, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Minato able to what....? Lmao give me the thread please



i don't want to be rude to the guy, as he does not have a known bad reputation around here, and I'll just let it go as him having a bad debate

anyways they were indirectly or actually directly claimed

and encountered them several times when I first came here

Reactions: Like 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 4, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Legged V3 susanoo = BSM Avatar


In overall ability?

Yeah thats dumb

In durability specifically?

Susanoo blatantly has the feats to back that.

Assuming youre talking EMS Sasukes CS amped one anyway


kokodeshide said:


> The kage lost all their chakra because of chopping down a tree


> The fucking Shinju, the embodied of all chakra on earth 
> Has the ability to DRAIN CHAKRA WITH A TOUCH at such speeds and quantities that even KCM Naruto was nearly KOd by the fatigue
> “a tree”

Yeah ok

TOTALLY makes sense that the Kage would be throwing themselves at a chakra draining skyscraper and not get winded

Add to that, there’s exactly zero reason to assume they were restored back to 100% after facing Madara 



kokodeshide said:


> a few moments


It was the entire time Naruto and Sasuke fought Juubito

And even prior to that, the shinju was still there draining people


kokodeshide said:


> they fought madara for like hours


Theres legit no way to accurately tell the time that elapsed there

Regardless, even giving you benefit of the doubt here, fighting Madara for hours doesnt equate to dealing with a KCM negging drain tree now does it?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 4, 2019)

Itachi is more skilled at snaring people with genjutsu without them noticing or realising and is more creative with the illusions he uses. Sasuke's genjutsu is just more powerful because he has stronger ocular prowess on top of more potent chakra.


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Mar 4, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> _Hall of Shame:_
> 
> Tsunade regrowing a head


Oof. I remember this


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 4, 2019)

Go look @ARGUS wall of fail. Those will give you a good ass laugh.


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 4, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Tsunade regrowing a head



Lmao I don't debate any tsunatard that tries to shoot with this, which is why I don't bother to most tsunade debaters except 1.


----------



## Quipchaque (Mar 4, 2019)

Omote said:


> Genjutsu has almost nothing to do with chakra reserves my friend :ho
> 
> It's okay to admit Sasuke has left his brother in the dust on every single level



It has everything to do with that. You are being willfully ignorant now. And Sasuke being superior to Itachi is completely fine with me. That's a fact that has been established long ago anyway.


----------



## Kai (Mar 4, 2019)

Isaiah13000 said:


> Pretty much any argument saying that every version of Hiruzen is a fodder Kage.


Pretty much this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Mar 4, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Hidan is beat by VotE NaruSasu (HAHAHAHAHAHAHA)


This will forever go on the wall of fail. People seriously overrate the PT 1 fate bros.


----------



## Shazam (Mar 4, 2019)

Thinking it was SageLight who said it, but anyways ..

"..._since EMS Sasuke and Edo Itachi were equals, and Sasuke could react to Juubito, then by extension, Itachi would also react to Juubito_"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zembie (Mar 4, 2019)

Alive Minato beating Unrestricted Hashirama.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultrafragor (Mar 4, 2019)

Omote said:


> It is simple, amigo
> 
> Sasuke can genjutsu everyone that Itachi can and more
> 
> ...



So, are you disagreeing with me or not, cuz it still sounds like I have you covered in my previous post?


----------



## King1 (Mar 4, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Alive Minato beating Unrestricted Hashirama.


@Hussain do your thing


----------



## Trojan (Mar 4, 2019)

meh, don't care. 

At the end of the day, any character can be defeated by any other character depending on the plot. 

Asspulldara's fans were raising their noses on everyone as well, and at the end of the day he got one-shoted by a fucking Zetsu
of all characters. 




It all depends on the plot...  



but I guess we can all agree Minato is the coolest... ​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grinningfox (Mar 4, 2019)

Minato is Lowkage


----------



## Trojan (Mar 4, 2019)

It's a shame Minato had to be created by Kishi tbh... 
oh well...


----------



## Omote (Mar 4, 2019)

Ultrafragor said:


> So, are you disagreeing with me or not, cuz it still sounds like I have you covered in my previous post?



You can say that Itachi is better than Sasuke in Genjutsu all day long but until you say an answer that isn't "b-b-but if Itachi had the rinnegan and higher chakra reserves.." or "Itachi has 1000 useless genjutsu!" then I'll gladly accept your concession

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 4, 2019)

Omote said:


> Remember to explain why, and please keep things civil



I respect this.


----------



## Ultrafragor (Mar 4, 2019)

Omote said:


> You can say that Itachi is better than Sasuke in Genjutsu all day long but until you say an answer that isn't "b-b-but if Itachi had the rinnegan and higher chakra reserves.." or "Itachi has 1000 useless genjutsu!" then I'll gladly accept your concession



You know what was useless?

Sasuke when they needed to undo the Edo Tensei.

Good thing Itachi's skill with genjutsu was at a level where he could perform Izanami.


----------



## Omote (Mar 4, 2019)

Ultrafragor said:


> You know what was useless?
> 
> Sasuke when they needed to undo the Edo Tensei.
> 
> Good thing Itachi's skill with genjutsu was at a level where he could perform Izanami.



And that means anything to Rinnegan Sasuke how?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 4, 2019)

Omote said:


> Genjutsu has almost nothing to do with chakra reserves my friend :ho



Don't all Jutsu require Chakra though?


----------



## Ultrafragor (Mar 4, 2019)

Omote said:


> And that means anything to Rinnegan Sasuke how?



Y'all out here comparing Rinnegan Sasuke to MS Itachi 

If RG is what it takes for Sasuke to pull ahead, that's Itachi's win


----------



## Tri (Mar 4, 2019)

Hussain said:


> meh, don't care.
> 
> At the end of the day, any character can be defeated by any other character depending on the plot.
> 
> ...


I wish we had a tally on how many times you’ve posted the Zetsu pic


----------



## Omote (Mar 4, 2019)

Ultrafragor said:


> Y'all out here comparing Rinnegan Sasuke to MS Itachi
> 
> If RG is what it takes for Sasuke to pull ahead, that's Itachi's win





It's Itachi's win because his brother completely left him in the dust? Okay, I guess


----------



## Omote (Mar 4, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> Don't all Jutsu require Chakra though?



It's like saying Part 1 Naruto's Rasengan is stronger than Minato's because Naruto has more chakra.

Sure, chakra capacity is apart of the equation, but chakra control is much more important.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 4, 2019)

Hussain said:


> At the end of the day, any character can be defeated by any other character depending on the plot. ​



How does 8th Gated RSM-amped Blood-lusted Adult Konohamaru defeat Kaguya?


----------



## Trojan (Mar 4, 2019)

Tri said:


> I wish we had a tally on how many times you’ve posted the Zetsu pic


But it's so cool and satisfying..


----------



## Trojan (Mar 4, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> How does 8th Gated RSM-amped Blood-lusted Adult Konohamaru defeat Kaguya?


Same way Zetsu killed Asspulldara.


----------



## kokodeshide (Mar 4, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> > The fucking Shinju, the embodied of all chakra on earth
> > Has the ability to DRAIN CHAKRA WITH A TOUCH at such speeds and quantities that even KCM Naruto was nearly KOd by the fatigue
> > “a tree”
> 
> ...


lol Where were they hit by this tree?
A4 has bijuu level chakra and Tsunade and Sakura were replenishing everyones chakra with Katsuyus slime shit. Tsunade already showed she has way more chakra than Oonoki, why would she not have enough to restore them to at least half? Especially after restoring herself with Karin.

You have absolutely no basis for what you are saying. Just a lot of flowery BS. 



WorldsStrongest said:


> It was the entire time Naruto and Sasuke fought Juubito
> 
> And even prior to that, the shinju was still there draining people


OK? Was it draining the Kage? Were the kage not using the slime to heal?


WorldsStrongest said:


> Theres legit no way to accurately tell the time that elapsed there
> 
> Regardless, even giving you benefit of the doubt here, fighting Madara for hours doesnt equate to dealing with a KCM negging drain tree now does it?


from day to night is a decent measure of time lol. It is at least 1 hour. And again you reference how the tree drains chakra but forget tsunade and sakura countered that and anyone in danger from the tree was saved by Tobirama.


----------



## Tri (Mar 4, 2019)

Hussain said:


> But it's so cool and satisfying..


Whenever I see that picture posted I immediately assume it’s you


----------



## Trojan (Mar 4, 2019)

Tri said:


> Whenever I see that picture posted I immediately assume it’s you


kindness is overflowing. Can't take no more...


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 4, 2019)

Omote said:


> It's like saying Part 1 Naruto's Rasengan is stronger than Minato's because Naruto has more chakra.
> 
> Sure, chakra capacity is apart of the equation, but chakra control is much more important.



Yeah but, and I know this is hypothetical, isn't discounting Chakra capacity like saying a miniature perfectly-controlled Rasengan is stronger than a big somewhat-controlled Rasengan? 

Just like how Pain can send Chakra through the black remitters, I would have thought putting more Chakra into a Jutsu, such as the Rasengan, would make it more intense? We've seen other characters put more Chakra into things before as well. But, obviously that compromises the length of time said Jutsu can be active for - so it makes sense to me. 

I think they're both important.


----------



## Omote (Mar 4, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> Yeah but, and I know this is hypothetical, isn't discounting Chakra capacity like saying a miniature perfectly-controlled Rasengan is stronger than a big somewhat-controlled Rasengan?
> 
> Just like how Pain can send Chakra through the black remitters, I would have thought putting more Chakra into a Jutsu, such as the Rasengan, would make it more intense? We've seen other characters put more Chakra into things before as well. But, obviously that compromises the length of time said Jutsu can be active for - so it makes sense to me.
> 
> I think they're both important.



Imo, I agree they're both important but I just feel like Chakra Control is more.

But Sasuke has both of these in spades compared to Itachi


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Mar 4, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Minato able to what....? Lmao give me the thread please





Hardcore said:


> i don't want to be rude to the guy, as he does not have a known bad reputation around here, and I'll just let it go as him having a bad debate
> 
> anyways they were indirectly or actually directly claimed
> 
> and encountered them several times when I first came here




Here is the thread lol. 

He is just stretching the truth to cover himself. It happens.


 Of course no one said anything like what he claimed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> Here is the thread lol.
> 
> He is just stretching the truth to cover himself. It happens.
> 
> ...



Ahh thanks, I've been actively lurking that thread, I've seen no such claim from you m8.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> Here is the thread lol.
> 
> He is just stretching the truth to cover himself. It happens.
> 
> ...


I was surprised reading his post as well. 
I was going to quote him, but decided that I did not care...


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Mar 4, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Ahh thanks, I've been actively lurking that thread, I've seen no such claim from you m8.


Yeah misunderstandings happen I guess.

.


----------



## Ultrafragor (Mar 4, 2019)

Omote said:


> It's Itachi's win because his brother completely left him in the dust? Okay, I guess



"iZ AduLT saSUkE bEtTer tHan ItChI?"


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 4, 2019)

Hussain said:


> meh, don't care.
> 
> At the end of the day, any character can be defeated by any other character depending on the plot.
> 
> ...



I thought Hiruzen killed Madara. Your picture is pure fanfic.​


----------



## Omote (Mar 4, 2019)

Ultrafragor said:


> "iZ AduLT saSUkE bEtTer tHan ItChI?"



Concession accepted


----------



## kokodeshide (Mar 4, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I thought Hiruzen killed Madara. Your picture is pure fanfic.​


I personally know Kishimoto and am sitting with him right now(we are eating Breaktis). He confirms this is canon.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 4, 2019)

Tobirama sending 5 Kage Bunshin to go blitz the Gokage


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Mar 4, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Tobirama sending 5 Kage Bunshin to go blitz the Gokage


Lemme guess, Turrin said this?


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 4, 2019)

Isaiah13000 said:


> Lemme guess, Turrin said this?


He did


----------



## Jad (Mar 4, 2019)

Hussain said:


> It's a shame Minato had to be created by Kishi tbh...
> oh well...


Funny, but teleporters are usually one of the more weaker fighters in other fiction (less impressive probably better term). And Minato isn't even a true teleporter, he has to mark the spot. Your lucky your boy was created by Kishimoto, he'd of been low tier in other form of fiction.


----------



## NamesClassified (Mar 4, 2019)

A 13 year old Genin Neji being stronger than Kakashi. No really, this shit happened. Here is the quote.


J★J♥ said:


> irrelevant he was saying that there are children stronger than him and then he was thinking that he cant believe that child as strong as neji exists.
> Neji>Stronger than kakashi>kakashi
> Genin neji is 2 ties above him


----------



## Quipchaque (Mar 5, 2019)

Omote said:


> Concession accepted



God you must be salty about Itachi if you insist on concessions that aren't there and talk down the Genjutsu deity of the manga.


----------



## Omote (Mar 5, 2019)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> God you must be salty about Itachi if you insist on concessions that aren't there and talk down the Genjutsu deity of the manga.



Genjutsu deity? My g, unless you can show me a feat that exceeds Sasuke shutting down 9 Bijuu with a casual glance, Itachi ain't shit 

It doesn't matter if he has 100 worthless genjutsu tools when none of them come close to what Sasuke can do.


----------



## Quipchaque (Mar 5, 2019)

Omote said:


> Genjutsu deity? My g, unless you can show me a feat that exceeds Sasuke shutting down 9 Bijuu with a casual glance, Itachi ain't shit
> 
> It doesn't matter if he has 100 worthless genjutsu tools when none of them come close to what Sasuke can do.



Stay salty bro.


----------



## JayK (Mar 5, 2019)

- Nagato beating The Founders

- Prime Hiruzen > Founders

- SM Jiraiya > SM Kabuto

- Tsunade punching A3 to death

- Totsuka is haxed cause it can stab and cut

- *Yata Mirror can block ANYTHING*

- Zabuza with 100 fodder defeating WA Kakashi

- Itachi solo'ing Pain/Nagato

- Kisame absorbing BB

- Base Jiraiya > Itachi & Kisame

- Tobirama is faster than Minato

- Itachi has better Genjutsu than Rinnegan Sauce

- Momoshiki > Hagoromo/Kaguya


----------



## Mindovin (Mar 5, 2019)

JayK said:


> - Totsuka is haxed cause it can stab and cut


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 5, 2019)

JayK said:


> -
> -
> 
> - Zabuza with 100 fodder defeating WA Kakashi
> ...



This one was embarrassing .What's  embarrassing is that even good posters such as @Kai supported this madness.


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 5, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Ahh thanks, I've been actively lurking that thread, I've seen no such claim from you m8.





Hussain said:


> I was surprised reading his post as well.
> I was going to quote him, but decided that I did not care...





Hi no Ishi said:


> Yeah misunderstandings happen I guess.
> 
> .



lol except you did, you said that tails are as durable as a bijuu, if someone can pierce through a tail, then can pierce a bijuu

then I show you panels of Tsunori unable to completely pierce the Hachibi and tell you that Kusinagi unable to pierce the Hachibi, you literally stated that's because Kn4 has a 'chakra armor', meaning apparently more durable, literally could not respond anymore

minato cutting Hachibi in half was not you, another old post, and someone argued with me once Kn4 > Hachibi, so the post was not directed at you anyways tbh, but yeah that thread was cancer


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Mar 5, 2019)

Itachi beating the Sannin, Kisame beating Nagato, Part 1/early Part 2 rookies beating Tsunade, come to mind.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LostSelf (Mar 5, 2019)

People thinking Guzma holds a candle to Giovanni. *Sigh*
I don't know if saying worst statements is the best, but ones of the statements I disagree the most is War Arc Kakashi not using Kamui offensively. Well, it's not me disagreeing, it's basically the manga disagreeing.


Hussain said:


> but I guess we can all agree Minato is the coolest...



This gif prevents me from agreeing with you. Coolest looking character in Naruto.
(Yes, I know you will answer with Toon Deva. But Toon Deva is the true deity of this forum that everybody but me has forgotten for lesser gods like Katsuyu or Jiraiya)


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 5, 2019)

LostSelf said:


> This gif prevents me from agreeing with you. Coolest looking character in Naruto.
> (Yes, I know you will answer with Toon Deva. But Toon Deva is the true deity of this forum that everybody but me has forgotten for lesser gods like Katsuyu or Jiraiya)


Excuse you!!!! The Great Katsuyu Sama is no lesser god she is the supreme diety!!!


----------



## kokodeshide (Mar 5, 2019)

LostSelf said:


> People thinking Guzma holds a candle to Giovanni. *Sigh*


Preach it, brother.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Mar 6, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Excuse you!!!! The Great Katsuyu Sama is no lesser god she is the supreme diety!!!



@Bonly


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 6, 2019)

The Juubi doesnt exceed Biju 1-9 in power, and is only as strong as the sum of its parts.

The Juubi can be formed without any pieces of Gyuki or Kurama even tho we are told the opposite.

Obito wasnt dying when he helped in the Kaguya fight and what Naruto and Sakura really meant when they said “you cant be saved” was that Obito had to go to prison when the war ended. But Oro and Kabuto didnt because reasons.

Nagato can drain the Juubi completely dry of chakra in 30 seconds tops with preta path. Effectively killing it.

Kamui is passive/subconscious...Even tho its been blitzed on half a dozen occasions.

Naruto cant make 12 clones without the clones and himself being nerfed by an absurd degree.

Sasuke can Genjutsu Danzo, Orochimaru, Itachi, C, Killer Bee and Darui, but cant Genjutsu Jiraiyas toads.


----------



## PrimeRichard (Mar 6, 2019)

Alive EMS madara fucking stronger than Edo madara


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 6, 2019)

PrimeRichard said:


> Alive EMS madara fucking stronger than Edo madara


He is bruh

Its stated


----------



## Ultrafragor (Mar 6, 2019)

The constant insistence that anyone and their mother is surviving this with little or no damage:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PrimeRichard (Mar 6, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> He is bruh
> 
> Its stated


Lol . When was he stated. Oh wait i guess hashirama when feats say otherwise.
Anyone can show me how living madara kill or yet defeat his edo form. 
I await


----------



## LostSelf (Mar 6, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Excuse you!!!! The Great Katsuyu Sama is no lesser god she is the supreme diety!!!



You should know the story of the true god of Narutoforums.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Mar 6, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> He is bruh
> 
> Its stated



Are you talking his Edo with Rinnegan?

I thought Kabuto said the opposite - That Madara was brought back beyond his living self?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 6, 2019)

LostSelf said:


> You should know the story of the true god of Narutoforums.


Blasphemy!!! The Goddess will strike you down!!!


----------



## PrimeRichard (Mar 6, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Are you talking his Edo with Rinnegan?
> 
> I thought Kabuto said the opposite - That Madara was brought back beyond his living self?


Yh. Edo madara with rinnegan and additional boost will stomp living madara anyday. But some people will say otherwise


----------



## Trojan (Mar 6, 2019)

1- Naruto's clones cannot use BM avatar. 
2- Tobirama can defeat BM Minato
3- Tobirama sends 5 clones that will speedblitze the Gokage
4- Tobirama speedblitze A the 3rd, A the 4th, and B 
5- (insert all of Turrin's posts about Tobirama here, no exception) 
6- EMS Asspulldara > Edo Asspulldara
7- itachi is on a different tier than the Sannin
8- "Healthy" itachi

and many more...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 6, 2019)

PrimeRichard said:


> Lol . When was he stated.


About 5 seconds after Blind Madara was even a thing


PrimeRichard said:


> feats say otherwise


No they dont actually


PrimeRichard said:


> Anyone can show me how living madara kill or yet defeat his edo form


BSM Naruto cant kill Edo Konohamaru

Is Edo Konohamaru physically superior to BSM naruto/

Yes or no

People are being dumb af and equating hax with raw physical ability 


ShinAkuma said:


> Are you talking his Edo with Rinnegan?
> 
> I thought Kabuto said the opposite


Kabuto says the opposite, Madara then states 



Kabuto legit refers to Madar aand hashiramas power as "fairy tales" on multiple occasions...He is speaking purely from conjecture.

Hashirama is a guy who FOUGHT Edo, EMS, and RT Madara and is the only one accurately capable of comparing them

And he says RT = EMS > Edo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 6, 2019)

Thought of another one that im sure will tickle everyone who reads it

Making 1 KB and splitting your chakra in half = Having your soul ripped in half by the Reaper Death Seal in terms of a decrease in ability

Yep

Apparently these 2 events are the EXACT same level of inconvenience


----------



## ShinAkuma (Mar 6, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Kabuto says the opposite, Madara then states
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotta disagree with your interpretation.

It is specifically stated that Kabuto supplied Madara with a body that is superior to his prime.

The body is superior.

Kabuto never witnessing Madara's prime doesn't discredit that. Kabuto simply has *not seen what Madara can do*. The body he supplied however is still superior to his prime living body. Madara never says he's not as powerful and even goes on to affirm his new bodies power. (infinite regen and chakra, Rinnegan techs) He simply can't believe that Kabuto is aware of his primetime feats.

They are both correct. His new upgraded body is better and Kabuto has never witnessed Madara's power.

Now we know edo bodies are to varying degrees inferior to living bodies in terms of power level, however Kabuto's edo and Oro's edo based on Kabuto's were indicated to be virtually full power. (Tobirama) So whatever difference in power may have still existed, while measurable, was likely negligible.

Even for arguments sake if Madara's Edo body was 10% less powerful but has Infinite Regen+Infinite Chakra Refills+Rinnegan+HashiWood=He is still more powerful than his living prime self.

EDIT: After reviewing the chapter *Kabuto doubles down* on his assessment that Madara has been brought back beyond his prime. This was after witnessing Madara's legendary power. Also check Madara's reaction to Kabuto knowing so much.

Link removed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Mar 6, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Even for arguments sake if Madara's Edo body was 10% less powerful but has Infinite Regen+Infinite Chakra Refills+Rinnegan=He is still more powerful than his living prime self.


you forgot to add the wood as well...


----------



## ShinAkuma (Mar 6, 2019)

Hussain said:


> you forgot to add the wood as well...



Added.


----------



## kokodeshide (Mar 6, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Gotta disagree with your interpretation.
> 
> It is specifically stated that Kabuto supplied Madara with a body that is superior to his prime.
> 
> ...


Well said!

Now what @WorldsStrongest ???

Find out next time on N   B   D


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 6, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Gotta disagree with your interpretation.


Its not an intepretation

Its a fact


ShinAkuma said:


> It is specifically stated that Kabuto supplied Madara with a body that is superior to his prime.


A prime he cant assess or gauge


ShinAkuma said:


> The body is superior.


Not as an edo its not 


ShinAkuma said:


> Kabuto never witnessing Madara's prime doesn't discredit that


It absolutely does


ShinAkuma said:


> They are both correct. His new upgraded body is better and Kabuto has never witnessed Madara's power.


The body is capable of using different Jutsu

That doesnt mean the body is PHYSICALLY superior or those Jutsu are PHYSICALLY stronger than teh ones Madara could use in life

At least not as an edo


ShinAkuma said:


> Now we know edo bodies are to varying degrees inferior to living bodies in terms of power level, however whatever difference in power may have still existed, while measurable, was likely negligible.


Its notable nough for Hashirama to comment on the difference

Living Madara is stated to be factually stronger than Edo Madara, and EMS Madara is stated to be capable of RT Madaras feats that are BEYOND Edo madaras ability as stated by Hashirama who just fought Edo Madara

This is really not rocket science



ShinAkuma said:


> Even for arguments sake if Madara's Edo body was 10% less powerful but has Infinite Regen+Infinite Chakra Refills+Rinnegan+HashiWood=He is still more powerful than his living prime self.


Hes not more powerful at all

He has additional Jutsu and hax

Im talking about PHYSICAL CAPABILITIES

Why can LITERALLY NO ONE read my argument on this subject correctly and starts listing off hax and versatility left and right when im talking about PHYSICAL POWER AND SPEED?

Im not saying EMS Madara beats Edo in a fight...Thatd be dumb as EMS literally cant kill Edo...BUT...EMS is still physically better. Period.

BSM naruto cant kill Edo Konohamaru...That doesnt make Edo Konohamaru FASTER or STRONGER than BSM tho now does it?

Same principle

And im getting real tired of trying to spoon feed people that VERY simple analogy


ShinAkuma said:


> EDIT: After reviewing the chapter *Kabuto doubles down* on his assessment


Doubling down on ignorance is still ignorance


----------



## Trojan (Mar 6, 2019)

I don't get how anyone can say with a straight face that EMS Asspulldara is stronger than Edo Asspulldara 
irregardless of all statements and whatnot (whether you want to believe Kabuto or Hashirama)

what does EMS Asspulldara have that Edo Asspulldara does not have? As in being ET restricted him from doing it?
his strongest jutsu is PS, and he can do that just fine as an ET as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 6, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I don't get how anyone can say with a straight face that EMS Asspulldara is stronger than Edo Asspulldara
> irregardless of all statements and whatnot (whether you want to believe Kabuto or Hashirama)
> 
> what does EMS Asspulldara have that Edo Asspulldara does not have? As in being ET restricted him from doing it?
> his strongest jutsu is PS, and he can do that just fine as an ET as well.


AMAZING to me how people can read what I post so many times and still not fucking understand jack shit about what they are replying to


----------



## Trojan (Mar 6, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> And im getting real tired of trying to spoon feed people that VERY simple analogy


it's a dumb analogy. Because you are disregarding what makes ET a deadly jutsu. 
Immortality IS part of the ET power.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 6, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> AMAZING to me how people can read what I post so many times and still not fucking understand jack shit about what they are replying to


I was not even replying to you. 
I was making that post before you posted that post. It just so happened that by the time I posted that, your post was already
in the thread..


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 6, 2019)

-snip-


Hussain said:


> you are disregarding what makes ET a deadly jutsu.
> Immortality IS part of the ET power.


DOES REGEN MAKE YOU FASTER OR HIT HARDER

YES OR NO HUSSAIN


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 6, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I was not even replying to you.


No you were just talking about my posts is all


----------



## Trojan (Mar 6, 2019)

-snip-



WorldsStrongest said:


> DOES REGEN MAKE YOU FASTER OR HIT HARDER
> 
> YES OR NO HUSSAIN


they have the EXACT SAME SPEED and POWER! 

if you have something else, prove it...

*for example*, show EMS Asspulldara's PS destroying the ENTIRE mountains
where Edo Asspulldara could only destroy part of the tops of the mountains

and then say "YOU SEE! you living-Asspulldara-downplays are RETARDED!!! how can you NOT see the difference in power"!


----------



## Trojan (Mar 6, 2019)

and before I go to sleep, let's give you that (for the sake of the argument) living Asspulldara is somehow physically stronger and/or faster than ET Asspulldara...

Who the fuck cares if they will be fighting from inside their PS? 
It's not like their physical power will come to effect or will even be a deciding factor in the long run.


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 6, 2019)

Just chill peeps.


----------



## JayK (Mar 6, 2019)

Don't see anything which contradicts Edo Madara being > EMS Madara either.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Mar 6, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Its not an intepretation
> 
> Its a fact



Ok, let's examine.



> A prime he cant assess or gauge



When did that become a requirement to providing powerful Edo bodies?

For example, Oro didn't witness Tobirama's prime, but by Tobirama's own admission his power was virtually identical to his living self.

3

So "witnessing" a ninjas power is not a requirement to fulfilling their potential with an edo body.



> Not as an edo its not



Manga disagrees.

Twice kabuto said Madara was brought back beyond his prime. Pre and Post witness of Madara's power.

If your premise was correct Kabuto would never have doubled down.



> It absolutely does



Oro never witnessed Tobirama's or Hashirama's power.

Didn't seem to be an issue.



> The body is capable of using different Jutsu
> 
> That doesnt mean the body is PHYSICALLY superior or those Jutsu are PHYSICALLY stronger than teh ones Madara could use in life
> 
> Especially not as an edo



Due to the nature of Edo bodies it is true that they would never be at full power compared to the living prime. I can agree with that.

HOWEVER, the addition of more equally hax and versatile abilities pushes Madara's Edo above his living self.

Yes If Edo Madara and Living Madara had to each create the biggest katon they possibly could, pouring all of their chakra into, then living Madara would probably have a slightly larger katon.

Beyond that though, Edo Madara would be viewed a "more powerful" because of everything he can do.

Perhaps we should just say Edo Madara is superior to his living self if using the term power isn't accurate enough?



> Its notable nough for Hashirama to comment on the difference



What did he say?



> Living Madara is stated to be factually stronger than Edo Madara, and EMS Madara is stated to be capable of RT Madaras feats that are BEYOND Edo madaras ability as stated by Hashirama who just fought Edo Madara



Sure, let's examine the evidence. What are you referring to?



> Hes not more powerful at all



Let's go with superior then.



> He has additional Jutsu and hax



I suppose semantically I would agree. However as a general rule with Naruto stuff I (and others) usually view power as how dangerous/effective a ninja is in combat. Edo Madara is logically better and more dangerous in combat. Case in point vanilla EMS Madara would have died against the Gokage and Naruto without his Rinnegan.

3

However if all you are considering *power* as Living Madara's full chakra output/full physical speed/full physical strength as being greater than his Edo version then you would be correct as Edo's can only be extremely close in power.



> Im talking about PHYSICAL CAPABILITIES
> 
> Why can LITERALLY NO ONE read my argument on this subject correctly and starts listing off hax and versatility left and right when im talking about PHYSICAL POWER AND SPEED?



Sure.

If you feel living Mads runs the 100 meter faster than Edo Mads, I believe that you would technically be correct and I would agree.

However in a fight Edo Mads is superior. He would be considered, even if the nomenclature isn't accurate, more powerful in a fight.

And let me be clear - it's not like Edo Mads is failing to do something his living self could do. As far as we can see he is doing everything he could do when alive. So in that regard whatever he is "missing" doesn't seem to impact his combat effectiveness.


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 6, 2019)

why exactly is this argument anyhow useful?

whichever version is stronger, is there anyway the difference can even be quantified?


----------



## Trojan (Mar 6, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Due to the nature of Edo bodies it is true that they would never be at full power compared to the living prime. I can agree with that.


why wouldn't Kabuto who brought the 3rd Raikage at full power, be able to replicate that with a weaker body?

I think we can all agree that the 3rd's body >>> Asspulldara's.
It makes no sense that will be able to bring a stronger body just as strong but wouldn't be able to bring the weaker one
just as strong.

And at no time was it ever stated that Asspulldara's body is stronger than his ET's body...


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 6, 2019)

-snip-


Hussain said:


> they have the EXACT SAME SPEED and POWER!


No they dont


Hussain said:


> if you have something else, prove it...


I have

Multiple times

Its blatantly stated that Revived Madara = EMS Madara > Edo by Hashirama.

A guy whos fought all 3...


Hussain said:


> *for example*, show EMS Asspulldara's PS destroying the ENTIRE mountains
> where Edo Asspulldara could only destroy part of the tops of the mountains


Im not talking about Susanoo power 

Jesus H Christ kid...Do you not know what PHYSICAL CAPABILITIES are???

Cuz Ive said that EXACT term like 4 times now and your retort is

"Hurr durr Jutsu strength doe"???

Get glasses


Hussain said:


> and then say "YOU SEE! you living-Asspulldara-downplays are RETARDED!!! how can you NOT see the difference in power"!


No I say "how the fuck cant people read a statement that directly states Living > Edo and also disregard a fucking CONSTANT regarding Edo that dictates teh Edo be weaker than teh Living prime body"

Ive never used the word retarded


Hussain said:


> It's not like their physical power will come to effect or will even be a deciding factor in the long run


> Literally said I dont think EMS wins in a fight and is just PHYSICALLY superior





WorldsStrongest said:


> Im not saying EMS Madara beats Edo in a fight...Thatd be dumb as EMS literally cant kill Edo...BUT...EMS is still physically better. Period.



> Hussain literally parrots me
> Continues arguing anyway


Hussain cant fucking read

Fact

Do me a favor and literally stop quoting me until after your eye exam kiddo 

Do us both a favor


----------



## ShinAkuma (Mar 6, 2019)

Hussain said:


> why wouldn't Kabuto who brought the 3rd Raikage at full power, be able to replicate that with a weaker body?
> 
> I think we can all agree that the 3rd's body >>> Asspulldara's.
> It makes no sense that will be able to bring a stronger body just as strong but wouldn't be able to bring the weaker one
> ...



I have no idea why the bodies are restricted from being edo'd at "fullpowaa" but it was mentioned multiple times that edo bodies are in some way not quite 100%. However Kabuto's version was considered extremely close.


----------



## PrimeRichard (Mar 6, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> About 5 seconds after Blind Madara was even a thing


He attacked and didn't blitz sage naruto whose guard was down and didn't expect madara to attack but still manage to block with his arms. Any way he blitz sai who is slowest on foot which anyone in my opinion could. Seriously am i suppose to take alive madara serious if u hit sage naruto and sai.
If you think edo madara can't do this its fine.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Kabuto says the opposite, Madara then states
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love how u didn't take into consideration when kabuto says“ i even fixed u up a bit. You're now even greater than when you're alive" OR “ i told you ive made you even greater than you are alive"
Which is true since alive madara can't use 25 V4 clones along with PS without running out of chakra or stamina.
Anyway edo madara whip out chakra rods and call it a day.
Edo madara hax and raw power >>> Alive EMS madara(raw power)


WorldsStrongest said:


> BSM Naruto cant kill Edo Konohamaru
> 
> Is Edo Konohamaru physically superior to BSM naruto/
> 
> ...


Wrong example as BSM naruto is just stronger than konohamaru in every aspect and if you give him a sealing jutsu he will probably seal him in seconds on the other hand alive madara with sealing jutsu will still struggle to seal edo madara because he counters all his attacks.
So you think Edo madara with  rinnegan, chakra rods(ask hashirama), meteors, wood style, wood dragon, wood flower poison, 25v4 susanoo clones and PS =  PS alive madara
Its no rocket science


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 6, 2019)

I mean yeah, EMS alive Madara is> edo self imo. We got the statements that help back it and then we have hashi himself, looking scared and commenting on Madara getting his strength back, after he was revived.

Edo simply grants immorality but restricts certain past powers, I think it's why hashi commented on Madara regretting the revival. He'd lose the protection of edo tensei.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 6, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> I have no idea why the bodies are restricted from being edo'd at "fullpowaa" but it was mentioned multiple times that edo bodies are in some way not quite 100%. However Kabuto's version was considered extremely close.


can you remind me of some of those times?


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Mar 6, 2019)

Hussain said:


> can you remind me of some of those times?


----------



## Trojan (Mar 6, 2019)

1- Tobirama's statement is about power in general not "physical body's power". And he said they are almost at full power.
2- Kabuto's ET is superior to Oro's ET as everyone knows. Even among his own ET, Asspulldara's ET is even more special than the rest.

So, if the inferior Oro's ET brought them at almost full power, then Kabuto's ET brought them at full power.
With the exception of Asspulldara being even more powerful than he actually is...


----------



## ShinAkuma (Mar 7, 2019)

Hussain said:


> 1- Tobirama's statement is about power in general not "physical body's power". And he said they are almost at full power.
> 2- Kabuto's ET is superior to Oro's ET as everyone knows. Even among his own ET, Asspulldara's ET is even more special than the rest.
> 
> So, if the inferior Oro's ET brought them at almost full power, then Kabuto's ET brought them at full power.
> With the exception of Asspulldara being even more powerful than he actually is...



Oro's ET is Kabuto's at that point. Oro took back his chakra and knowledge from Kabuto. Even with Hashi cells via the white zetsus the Edo's were "virtually" full power implying some small variance. Maybe 99% of full power?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dano (Mar 7, 2019)

Is there a scan which proves or states Kabuto's ET is superior than Orochimaru's. I seem to recall someone making that assessment but I can't remember. Was it Kabuto himself? If so I will doubt it some more.


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 7, 2019)

oMeGa1904 said:


> Is there a scan which proves or states Kabuto's ET is superior than Orochimaru's. I seem to recall someone making that assessment but I can't remember. Was it Kabuto himself? If so I will doubt it some more.



Think so, sometime during one of kabutos war arc panels he states it's superior due to being able to completely nullify the personalities at will or something. I'd double check this bro my war arc knowledge can be murky at times.


----------



## Dano (Mar 7, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Think so, sometime during one of kabutos war arc panels he states it's superior due to being able to completely nullify the personalities at will or something. I'd double check this bro my war arc knowledge can be murky at times.



But it's only that personality. Isn't it? I mean improving not only means the overall power of the resurrected ET ninjas. But also about personality erasing and binding. Thought probably linked, the 

Unless I have a dubious translation.


----------



## Zembie (Mar 7, 2019)

I think what @WorldsStrongest is trying to say is that EMS Mads>Edo Mads because of such a drastic difference in speed and reaction when he got revived. Edo Madara still wins in a fight between them.


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 7, 2019)

oMeGa1904 said:


> But it's only that personality. Isn't it? I mean improving not only means the overall power of the resurrected ET ninjas. But also about personality erasing and binding. Thought probably linked, the
> 
> Unless I have a dubious translation.



Nah yours is legit and yeah that's... damn so you think oro ET might be just as strong or stronger?


----------



## Dano (Mar 7, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Nah yours is legit and yeah that's... damn so you think oro ET might be just as strong or stronger?


I think (1)Oro's 4 Hokages ET > (2)Kabuto's ET > (3)Oro's (3rd Hokage fight) ET.

(1) > (3): Is clear because . And he commented on overall power. Overall power ~= physical power + chakra in this manga. And he commented on it after he cracked the wall, so he tested his strenght + chakra enhancement for it. So he concluded he's stronger overall than the last time. And close to his full power.

(2) > (3): I need to find a scan for it. That's why I'm asking for it. So I can claim Kabuto's ET is, in fact, an improved version. And if it's the improved version, which quality of the ET he improved. If Kabuto's ET is an improved version than Oro's (pre-1st-death) ET then it's definitely better than (3).

(1) > (2): Is basically because even if somehow Kabuto's ET is "better" than Orochimaru's ET before, people have to remember Oro was basically inside Anko the whole time and . So details he only could have known if he was consciously learning/hearing inside Anko's seal. Not only that he later absorbed his chakra/tissue from Kabuto probably deepening his knowledge. And so he knew which part of ET was improved and probably how to replicate such feat. There is also the fact Oro used a Zetsu as a host and Zetsus as sacrifices, Zetsus being made of Hashi's cells, which in-verse in all cases acted as steroids for any technique (might as well call it *Hashiroids*). This is seen as . So I have to wonder if probably the ET bodies are close to full power because of Hashirama cells also.




Zembie said:


> I think what @WorldsStrongest is trying to say is that EMS Mads>Edo Mads because of such a drastic difference in speed and reaction when he got revived. Edo Madara still wins in a fight between them.


I honestly don't know why @WorldsStrongest had to explain it so many times.

Edit. Typo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Mar 7, 2019)

oMeGa1904 said:


> Is there a scan which proves or states Kabuto's ET is superior than Orochimaru's. I seem to recall someone making that assessment but I can't remember. Was it Kabuto himself? If so I will doubt it some more.


Yes.



Kabuto: "I have surpassed the both of them in other ways as well."


----------



## Dano (Mar 7, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Kabuto: "I have surpassed the both of them in other ways as well."



I kinda remembered he said it but couldn't remember the chapter. So I guess Kabuto's ET > Oro's ET (before his 1st death). But yet he needed Oro's chakra and was surprised about Oro's chakra to control his ET summons. 

Kabuto saying it also seems so unreliable since the guy was so full of himself even believing he was a god, that's why he was trapped inside Izanami. Was hoping other character stating it but I guess i didn't misremember.

Edit. Kabuto: *"I have surpassed the both of them in other ways as well."* Is there a better wording? In other translations?


----------



## Trojan (Mar 7, 2019)

oMeGa1904 said:


> Edit. Kabuto: *"I have surpassed the both of them in other ways as well."* Is there a better wording? In other translations?


I dunno. That's Viz's translation. 

Also, I don't think there is a reason to doubt Kabuto's statement tbh. there was no character that was noted to be weaker than how they were when they were alive.  quite the contrary as Onoki stated that Mu is as strong as ever.


----------



## Dano (Mar 7, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I dunno. That's Viz's translation.
> 
> Also, I don't think there is a reason to doubt Kabuto's statement tbh. there was no corrected that was noted to be weaker
> than how they were when they were alive.  quite the contrary as Onoki stated that Mu is as strong as ever.



But if you give third-party statements of Kabuto resurrected Edo ninja performances then Hashi's statements also holds since he noted alive Madara is stronger than his ET self that's why he said . This after Hashi witnessed him blitzing, dodging and basically outclassing Naruto, Sai and Sasuke, specially using physical feats.

So we have an apparent "impasse". But maybe not so much. Afterall iirc Onoki "said" Mu is as strong as ever, in quality after matching his Jinton (i guess in some translations, haven't checked it myself). In fact translations only . So it's not about overall strength, just ninjutsu quality. Which is to be expected since the strenght of the ninjutsu techniques wasn't affected by the edo form of the users. Amaterasu burned just as strong by Itachi, Nagato's techniques being as strong as ever (sure slightly stronger but that's because he's not using his puppets), etc. I mean one can theorize why edo forms don't affect ninjutsu techniques strength. I have mine tho, but it's not important right now. What is important is that we have ninjutsu strength not being affected [Onoki's remark] (probably improved in Madara's case) and physical feats decreased in edo form [Hashi's remark]. They don't contradict each other as to which I also agree with @WorldsStrongest in that it's that point Hashi was talking about regarding Madara regaining his past-self physical prowess.

Edit. Do you have a scan where Onoki said "Mu is as strong as ever", in other translations? I seem to recall something similar but couldn't get one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame (Mar 7, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Gotta disagree with your interpretation.
> 
> It is specifically stated that Kabuto supplied Madara with a body that is superior to his prime.
> 
> ...


What about what Hashirama said?


----------



## ShinAkuma (Mar 7, 2019)

Shark said:


> What about what Hashirama said?



What did he say?


----------



## Kisame (Mar 7, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> What did he say?


"Madara is regaining his past strength"


----------



## Zembie (Mar 7, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> What did he say?


Something about how he was returning to his former power.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Mar 7, 2019)

Shark said:


> "Madara is regaining his past strength"



Was that before or after Madara was hit with the deity gates?


----------



## Kisame (Mar 7, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Was that before or after Madara was hit with the deity gates?


It was after he was revived with RT.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Mar 7, 2019)

Shark said:


> It was after he was revived with RT.



Don't have access to the chapter atm but I do recall living Madara was far more motivated.


----------



## Kisame (Mar 7, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Don't have access to the chapter atm but I do recall living Madara was far more motivated.


Same..I'll link you the page later when I can.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Mar 7, 2019)

Shark said:


> What about what Hashirama said?



Just like Gamabunta and that ravine he was thrown in lol.

He said he was back at full power, which he was. Considering Madara was just depowered by wood dragon and deity gates and immobilized it's unlikely Hashi was referring to some ancient time over how he was before they depowered him. (Also this Madara is actually more than his EMS self, Hashi cells, black rods)

Link removed


----------



## Dano (Mar 7, 2019)

Can someone provide me a scan which Oonoki said : "Mu is as strong as ever". Which could lead to the interpration of encompassing overaIl strength, and the opinion Edo Mu = Alive Mu? I can't seem to find it. I doubt it will change my mind but gotta see if that's where probably some misconception occurs.

About Hashi, he stated Madara regained his *past* strength. Emphasis in past. 1) If he would have referred about immediate past (Madara "sealed" by the gates) and Madara regaining his movement, he would have obviously chose other wordings, and not mentioning *past*. He would have said : "_Madara regained his strenght" _or "_Madara regained his movemen_t" or something like that. 2) And the other characteristic is Hashi's timing. He said that claim not immediately after Madara released himself. He said it after witnessing how after he *revived*, broke the seals, blitz Naruto, Sai, dodge Sasuke and outclassed them using mostly physical feats.

I mean for me the interpretation is very clear. Hashi was referring to Madara's past self. And by past-self I mean Vote Madara. And it was an assessment given after he witnessed mostly his physical prowess improvement. Unless new drastic evidence, I can't seem to change my interpretation about it.

Do you have other interpretation @WorldsStrongest?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Mar 7, 2019)

oMeGa1904 said:


> Can someone provide me a scan which Oonoki said : "Mu is as strong as ever". Which could lead to the interpration of encompassing overaIl strength, and the opinion Edo Mu = Alive Mu? I can't seem to find it. I doubt it will change my mind but gotta see if that's where probably some misconception occurs.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 7, 2019)

oMeGa1904 said:


> I mean for me the interpretation is very clear. Hashi was referring to Madara's past self. And by past-self I mean Vote Madara. And it was an assessment given after he witnessed mostly his physical prowess improvement. Unless new drastic evidence, I can't seem to change my interpretation about it.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Mar 7, 2019)

oMeGa1904 said:


> About Hashi, he stated Madara regained his *past* strength. Emphasis in past.[/USER]?



Emphasis is yours.

There are translations that do not indicate past.

Link removed


----------



## Dano (Mar 7, 2019)

Hussain said:


>



I mean it's the same translation I already posted. Oonoki talks about his ninjutsu strength not being decreased. Not about Mu's overall strength.


? I'm not sure what I'm I supposed to get from this panel. Edo Madara's response is full powered. That's all he said.


----------



## Dano (Mar 7, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Emphasis is yours.
> 
> There are translations that do not indicate past.
> 
> Link removed


----------



## ShinAkuma (Mar 7, 2019)

I have no idea why you posted the same previous scan again.

Emphasis on "past" is *yours* contextually meaning distant past. That is all you.

Translations exist that say nothing about a timeframe.

*"Madara has managed to regain his full power"*

Considering that the word past can literally mean 1 second to 100 years ago the idea that it must mean a specific period in Madara's past is simply an assumption when taking into account alternate translations.


----------



## Dano (Mar 7, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> I have no idea why you posted the same previous scan again.
> 
> Emphasis on "past" is *yours* contextually meaning distant past. That is all you.
> 
> ...



You linked a translation which doesn't have the wording _past_ in it. So I linked the one it did. I thought that was what you are aiming for. But I guess not.

Emphasis is not mine if the translation I posted is closer to the raws. Have no idea what the raws says since I don't have them nor I can read Japanese. Maybe @Turrin can help. It's after all emphasis, or for better terms the inclusion of the wording to distinguish between the sentence with it and without it. That's why the sentence "he regained his strength" is in most cases is different than "he regained his past stenght" and that's because a person uses *past* in a sentence to refer to well, distant and not so distant past, not about literally seconds ago. The inclusion of the word is used to convey different meanings. Sure the meaning of the words are also incomplete since we have to take context into consideration which I already explained why Hashirama gave his assessment after witnessing Madara's feats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Turrin (Mar 7, 2019)

oMeGa1904 said:


> You linked a translation which doesn't have the wording _past_ in it. So I linked the one it did. I thought that was what you are aiming for. But I guess not.
> 
> Emphasis is not mine if the translation I posted is closer to the raws. Have no idea what the raws says since I don't have them nor I can read Japanese. Maybe @Turrin can help. It's after all emphasis, or for better terms the inclusion of the wording to distinguish between the sentence with it and without it. That's why the sentence "he regained his strength" is in most cases is different than "he regained his past stenght" and that's because a person uses *past* in a sentence to refer to well, distant and not so distant past, not about literally seconds ago. The inclusion of the word is used to convey different meanings. Sure the meaning of the words are also incomplete since we have to take context into consideration which I already explained why Hashirama gave his assessment after witnessing Madara's feats.


So what’s the question? And I’d have to check if I have the Raw for that; if you can’t provide me one


----------



## Dano (Mar 7, 2019)

Turrin said:


> So what’s the question? And I’d have to check if I have the Raw for that; if you can’t provide me one


What do . Does he mention *past* in the sentence or *past-self*? Maybe by other linguistic characteristics does it imply to he's referring to VotE Madara or Edo Madara? And lastly, what do you think? 

PSDTA. Sorry I don't have the raws.


----------



## Amol (Mar 8, 2019)

Alive Madara was not stronger than Edo Madara. 
Literal common sense would tell you that Rinnegan+EMS+Wood is obviously better than simple EMS. 
Whatever physical strength advantage being alive gives to Madara is utterly insignificant compared to sheer power that Rinnegan and Mouketon grants you. 
Immortality is not that reason Edo Madara is stronger. He is stronger because he has far better arsenal than that off Alive Madara.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (Mar 8, 2019)

I mean, Madara came back to life after having his chakra taken and his eyes broken. He isn't at his best.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 8, 2019)

oMeGa1904 said:


> What do . Does he mention *past* in the sentence or *past-self*? Maybe by other linguistic characteristics does it imply to he's referring to VotE Madara or Edo Madara? And lastly, what do you think?
> 
> PSDTA. Sorry I don't have the raws.


I don’t have the raw for that page anymore, but from what I recall reading the raw it falls in line with the same stuff that’s been indicated numerous times; the Edos were weaker then their living counterparts. If you can get the Raw I will translate it again though


----------



## Hasan (Mar 8, 2019)

Turrin said:


> I don’t have the raw for that page anymore, but from what I recall reading the raw it falls in line with the same stuff that’s been indicated numerous times; the Edos were weaker then their living counterparts. If you can get the Raw I will translate it again though


There you go:


----------



## Azula (Mar 8, 2019)

oMeGa1904 said:


> But if you give third-party statements of Kabuto resurrected Edo ninja performances then Hashi's statements also holds since he noted alive Madara is stronger than his ET self that's why he said . This after Hashi witnessed him blitzing, dodging and basically outclassing Naruto, Sai and Sasuke, specially using physical feats.



I think this is just referencing that Rinnegan Madara would be >Edo Rinnegan Madara till now.

 Edo Tensei was supposed to be able to re-create Doujutsu perfectly.

But then out of nowhere it is said that ET Madara Rinnegan is somehow incapable of using Gedo Mazo and he needs his real Rinnegan eye.

Just a lot of bullshit with poor attempt to cover it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dano (Mar 8, 2019)

Azula said:


> I think this is just referencing that Rinnegan Madara would be >Edo Rinnegan Madara till now.


The assessment was done before any version of Alive Rinnegan Madara takes place (Madara was blind/lost his eyes). It was done after a recently alive Madara blitzed and dodged Naruto, Sai and Sasuke.


----------



## Azula (Mar 8, 2019)

oMeGa1904 said:


> The assessment was done before any version of Alive Rinnegan Madara takes place (Madara was blind/lost his eyes). It was done after a recently alive Madara blitzed and dodged Naruto, Sai and Sasuke.



I am saying that it is not really a genuine statement by the character but just Kishi trying to make a poor attempt at justifying Rinnegan Madara that beats all Bijuu just a couple of chapters later.

 one says ET perfectly recreates abilities but then one also says there is a difference between ET Rinnegan and Real Rinnegan.

He thought up of an even more powerful ability like Limbo but also tried to give an excuse that why it wasn't used before by differentiating ET and real Rinnegan.

So even accepting both the statements as true, Hashirama's statement should simply be seen as foreshadowing for Rinnegan Madara. There is no difference between EMS Madara, real and ET version.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trojan (Mar 8, 2019)

^
he did the same with "if the user has 2 eyes, then they are stronger". When he had Naruto saying Obito's outer path is stronger
than Nagato's who had 2 eyes. 

and many other retcons and contradiction so he can let Asspulldara stay around and not get stomped...


----------



## Turrin (Mar 8, 2019)

Hasan said:


> There you go:


Madara is regaining his former power

In context of the scene it likely refers to his abilities when he was alive.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 8, 2019)

Azula said:


> I am saying that it is not really a genuine statement by the character but just Kishi trying to make a poor attempt at justifying Rinnegan Madara that beats all Bijuu just a couple of chapters later.
> 
> one says ET perfectly recreates abilities but then one also says there is a difference between ET Rinnegan and Real Rinnegan.
> 
> ...


Hashirama says it’s Madara former power he’s regaining. So it’s a power Hashirama has seen before; he’s never seen living Madara Rinnegan power so he can’t be reflecting on it as Madara former power. He’s likely referring to Madara physical abilities which have already been cited to be inferior as an Edo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 8, 2019)

Sm jiriaya = or > than SM naruto. or anywhere close to the same level of power


----------



## Azula (Mar 8, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Hashirama says it’s Madara former power he’s regaining. So it’s a power Hashirama has seen before; he’s never seen living Madara Rinnegan power so he can’t be reflecting on it as Madara former power. He’s likely referring to Madara physical abilities which have already been cited to be inferior as an Edo


 That is SM Madara so his physical abilities are enhanced compared to living one. So basically no proper in-universe explanation exists, it's just kishi trying to justify Rinnegan Madara > his ET self.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 8, 2019)

Probably Tsunade dying from KN4's chakra cloak due to being poisoned by it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Turrin (Mar 8, 2019)

Azula said:


> That is SM Madara so his physical abilities are enhanced compared to living one. So basically no proper in-universe explanation exists, it's just kishi trying to justify Rinnegan Madara > his ET self.


Hashirama is likely talking about Madaras performance prior to SM. Alternatively he may be saying with SM Madara is now closer to his living form physical abilities since he was still missing his EMS at that point. But there is no way he is talking about Rinbo as he’d never seen it before


----------



## Azula (Mar 8, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Hashirama is likely talking about Madaras performance prior to SM. Alternatively he may be saying with SM Madara is now closer to his living form physical abilities since he was still missing his EMS at that point. But there is no way he is talking about Rinbo as he’d never seen it before



How can he be talking about that when most of his fighting came after?

How can he be talking about alive Madara and a Blind SM sensor Madara in the same context?

Or you know the entire thing is bullshit and doesn't actually fit in the manga and the character statement is just a stand-in to explain away Rinnegan Madara by kishi.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 8, 2019)

Azula said:


> How can he be talking about that when most of his fighting came after?
> 
> How can he be talking about alive Madara and a Blind SM sensor Madara in the same context?
> 
> Or you know the entire thing is bullshit and doesn't actually fit in the manga and the character statement is just a stand-in to explain away Rinnegan Madara by kishi.


1. No it didn’t the only fighting that came after was Madar dodging Sasukes attacks before that statement was made

2. Because they could have the same speed; Madara using SM to make up for the loss if his eyes

3. Or your just wrong about it referring to the Rinnegan


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Mar 10, 2019)

WA Sakura not hitting hard is a new one and an all timer for me.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 10, 2019)

the latest one I have seen is

the press going around during the wars and taking videos. Minato was watching a slow-motion video of Bijuus using their TBB
to get the idea to create the Rasengan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kyu (Mar 10, 2019)

As of late? 

"A3 is a more durable Kage than Naruto."


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 10, 2019)

Sakura never surpassing Kakashi is a great one.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 10, 2019)

Omote said:


> Whether it's Kakashi ever having a chance against Deva or Itachi's genjutsu being better than Sasuke's, what are some of the absolutely worst statements you've seen in the NBD?
> 
> Remember to explain why, and please keep things civil



This.


----------



## Dano (Mar 10, 2019)

I think @Turrin did a good job about explaining Edos are weaker than the former self.

Altho the last I've seen is attributing physical feats inside a genjutsu (done by the caster) as part of the caster physical abilities irl.


----------



## Ultrafragor (Mar 11, 2019)

Mei isn't Kage level 

Rasa is slower than Gaara 

Kimimaro isn't above average jonin level


----------



## Cad Bane (Mar 15, 2019)

Kirin requiring Amaterasu to activate is the worst I've heard recently. Also Tsunade beating Itachi.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 15, 2019)

MS Obito beats the Gokage


----------



## Artistwannabe (Mar 15, 2019)

DoctorDoom6789 said:


> Kirin requiring Amaterasu to activate is the worst I've heard recently. Also Tsunade beating Itachi.


DUDE, GIVE ME PROOF THAT KIRIN DIDN'T NEED AMATERASU AND I WILL GIVE IT TO YA


----------



## Cad Bane (Mar 15, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> DUDE, GIVE ME PROOF THAT KIRIN DIDN'T NEED AMATERASU AND I WILL GIVE IT TO YA


He was going to use it against Naruto, Sakura and Yamato as shown in Swagkage's video I linked. And there definitely wasn't any Amaterasu around.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Mar 15, 2019)

DoctorDoom6789 said:


> He was going to use it against Naruto, Sakura and Yamato as shown in Swagkage's video I linked. And there definitely wasn't any Amaterasu around.


Bruh even Swagkage said that he didn't know what the fuck was going on....


----------



## Tri (Mar 15, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> DUDE, GIVE ME PROOF THAT KIRIN DIDN'T NEED AMATERASU AND I WILL GIVE IT TO YA


 
“The flames create a rising air current that is so hot it creates thunderheads”

Zetsu also specifically states the fire jutsu created the air current and Amaterasu just aided in that process.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Artistwannabe (Mar 15, 2019)

Tri said:


> “The flames create a rising air current that is so hot it creates thunderheads”
> 
> Zetsu also specifically states the fire jutsu created the air current and Amaterasu just aided in that process.


Now can I see the manga scan?


----------



## Tri (Mar 15, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Now can I see the manga scan?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artistwannabe (Mar 15, 2019)

Tri said:


>


Okay, now can I see the statement where they say Amaterasu was never necessary?


----------



## dergeist (Mar 15, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> DUDE, GIVE ME PROOF THAT KIRIN DIDN'T NEED AMATERASU AND I WILL GIVE IT TO YA


It doesn't, he fired dragon heads at the sky for it. You could argue Amaterasu just boosted it's power.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artistwannabe (Mar 15, 2019)

dergeist said:


> It doesn't, he fired dragon heads at the sky for it. You could argue Amaterasu just boosted it's power.


Okay, but how significant was the powerup then?


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 15, 2019)

Prime example of being proven wrong and not accepting what's been given to do so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zembie (Mar 15, 2019)

Tri said:


>


There is no doubt that Sasuke needed to use Dragon Flame Jutsu to rise the temps, but zetsu also said:

If you are gonna post a scan, post the next page too


----------



## Artistwannabe (Mar 15, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Prime example of being proven wrong and not accepting what's been given to do so.


Never said I was right now did I?  I simply asked for scans where they said Amaterasu wasn't a requirement. Funnily enough Zembie provided the opposite.


----------



## Tri (Mar 15, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Okay, now can I see the statement where they say Amaterasu was never necessary?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cad Bane (Mar 15, 2019)

Zembie said:


> There is no doubt that Sasuke needed to use Dragon Flame Jutsu to rise the temps, but zetsu also said:
> 
> If you are gonna post a scan, post the next page too


The Amaterasu isn't a requirement. It just gives it a boost and makes it stronger. Hence why he was going to use it against Naruto, Yamato and co and Orochimaru went out of his way to stop him.


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 15, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> DUDE, GIVE ME PROOF THAT KIRIN DIDN'T NEED AMATERASU





Tri said:


> “The flames create a rising air current that is so hot it creates thunderheads”
> 
> Zetsu also specifically states the fire jutsu created the air current and Amaterasu just aided in that process.





Tri said:


>



All that shows that amaterasu wasn't needed to get the attack itself up and prepped, it more than likely aided in the power or speed of it getting ready.


----------



## Zembie (Mar 15, 2019)

DoctorDoom6789 said:


> The Amaterasu isn't a requirement. *It just gives it a boost and makes it stronger. Hence why he was going to use it against Naruto, Yamato and co and Orochimaru went out of his way to stop him.*


Pure fanfiction, we don't know if he was going to use it.. You can speculate, but it was never stated that he was going to use Kirin at all.


----------



## Tri (Mar 15, 2019)

Zembie said:


> There is no doubt that Sasuke needed to use Dragon Flame Jutsu to rise the temps, but zetsu also said:
> 
> If you are gonna post a scan, post the next page too


Neat, notice how there’s two different instances, the databook, and the manga, that say the dragons create the air current? It’s because the dragons create the air current and Amaterasu simply aids in the process which is why he says “can use the heat generated by Amaterasu” and not “needed the heat generated by Amaterasu”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dergeist (Mar 15, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Okay, but how significant was the powerup then?


Can't say for sure, it could've 3ven been a speed boost for the jutsu formation. Heat upon heat altering weather conditions, if you catch my drift. Whatever the case that version of Kirin destroyed the uchiha fort which was pretty big.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Mar 15, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> All that shows that amaterasu wasn't needed to get the attack itself up and prepped, it more than likely aided in the power or speed of it getting ready.


But in the next page it says Sasuke purposefully used the Amaterasu of Itachi. How can you say for sure that Sasuke doesn't need fire jutsu at the scale of Amaterasu to set it up? No offense but I don't wanna use Databooks because there it says that Sasuke is stronger than the Akatsuki...


----------



## Zembie (Mar 15, 2019)

Tri said:


> Neat, notice how there’s two different instances, the databook, and the manga, that say the dragons create the air current? It’s because the dragons create the air current and Amaterasu simply aids in the process which is why he says “can use the heat generated by Amaterasu” and not “needed the heat generated by Amaterasu”


>Databook 

No doubt that he needed to use Dragon Flame to prep Kirin, its just that Amaterasu was also needed to be used efficiently. Sasuke probably CAN prep Kirin without Amaterasu, but thats not only inefficient, but also a waste of chakra. Not to mention he needed CS to even fire such big flames.


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 15, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Pure fanfiction, we don't know if he was going to use it.
> . You can speculate, but it was never stated that he was going to use Kirin at all.



So what other attack does he have that he uses in the same manner as Kirin?

What other attacks have him in the same position/stance? When he was originally going to use it  

The second time he goes on to perform it

Keep in mind that he chose to be on higher platforms than his opponents when performing this attack in both times they were going to be used.


----------



## Zembie (Mar 15, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> So what other attack does he have that he uses in the same manner as Kirin?
> 
> What other attacks have him in the same position/stance? When he was originally going to use it
> 
> ...


That is all fine and dandy, but these are not facts. Just speculations. We don't know if he was going to use Kirin, so its kinda shitty to base your whole post on something that hasn't even happened.


----------



## dergeist (Mar 15, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> But in the next page it says Sasuke purposefully used the Amaterasu of Itachi. How can you say for sure that Sasuke doesn't need fire jutsu at the scale of Amaterasu to set it up? No offense but I don't wanna use Databooks because there it says that Sasuke is stronger than the Akatsuki...



The reason we can be sure is, because Sasuke developed the Kirin long before with his own fire. You could argue Amaterasu saved him chakra costs, it sped it up or increased the power. The latter is the least true since Sasuke knew what it could do, from previous experience. There was never any guarantee Itachi would use Amaterasu I  this fight, Sasuke didn't know how it was going to go, but he would've prepared a way to get his jutsu going on it's own if need be.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zembie (Mar 15, 2019)

dergeist said:


> The reason we can be sure is because Sasuke developed the Kirin long before with his own fire. You could argue Amaterasu saved him chakra costs, it sped it up or increased the power. The latter is the least true since Sasuke knew what it could do, from previous experience.


Already said that he can probably use it without Amaterasu, its just inefficient and Sasuke puts himself in great danger.


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 15, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> But in the next page it says Sasuke purposefully used the Amaterasu of Itachi.



But didn't need it to prep it first, it's given to us that those first flames shot off was what he needed to prep Kirin. Needing something first is different from being aided by something. Amaterasu aided in possibly the power or speeding up the process. 



Artistwannabe said:


> No offense but I don't wanna use Databooks because there it says that Sasuke is stronger than the Akatsuki...



That's cool, I don't for it except for it giving us more details on attacks. Something we'll just agree to disagree on.


----------



## dergeist (Mar 15, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Already said that he can probably use it without Amaterasu, its just inefficient and Sasuke puts himself in great danger.


I didn't read your post, lol. Yeah nore chakra cost would put him in more danger.


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 15, 2019)

Zembie said:


> That is all fine and dandy, but these are not facts. Just speculations. We don't know if he was going to use Kirin, so its kinda shitty to base your whole post on something that hasn't even happened.



Yeah cool, Answer my questions.


----------



## Gianfi (Mar 15, 2019)

In general order:

- Alive Minato beating Nagato
- Nagato beating the founders 
- Itachi soloing the Sannin
- Itachi not being sick
- Hidan beating Itachi
- Tsunade beating Itachi
- Itachi having KI against Kakashi/Kurenai/Asuma
- Jiraya beating Pain
- Pain Arc SM Naruto beating Minato 
- Prime Hiruzen beating the likes of Pain/Minato
- Prime Hanzo beating Nagato
- Kara members being God Tiers
- Kisame being retcon in Part 2

These are just a few


----------



## Zembie (Mar 15, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Yeah cool, Answer my questions.


Look, I agree that it was probably Kirin, but basing your post on something that is SPECULATION is dishonest. We can't know for sure it was Kirin, so I am trying to not make assumptions.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Mar 15, 2019)

dergeist said:


> The reason we can be sure is because Sasuke developed the Kirin long before with his own fire. You could argue Amaterasu saved him chakra costs, it sped it up or increased the power. The latter is the least true since Sasuke knew what it could do, from previous experience.


Yeah I get that, but he used it very rarely. One time with prep, the other in the final fight where the weather conditions were perfect. Never really disagreed that he can use it without Amaterasu, but I mean, maybe he just needs to have the right weather conditions and boost them up with his flame jutsu. Not to mention that we don't know how much dragon flames he needs to prep it completely, what if he runs out of juice while he tries to prep it?


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 15, 2019)

Gianfi said:


> Jiraya beating Pain
> - Pain Arc SM Naruto beating Minato
> - Prime Hiruzen beating the likes of Pain/Minato



All these gave me a nice little chuckle irl.

Especially jiraiya beating pein.


----------



## Tri (Mar 15, 2019)

Zembie said:


> >Databook
> 
> No doubt that he needed to use Dragon Flame to prep Kirin, its just that Amaterasu was also needed to be used efficiently. Sasuke probably CAN prep Kirin without Amaterasu, but thats not only inefficient, but also a waste of chakra. Not to mention he needed CS to even fire such big flames.


>conjecture 

Where did you get this idea that Kirin is inefficient without Amaterasu? Clearly wasn’t inefficient if he was going to use against Naruto and Co. and Deidara without Amaterasu and the fact that it’s his literal trump card despite not having Amaterasu available in his arsenal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zembie (Mar 15, 2019)

Gianfi said:


> In general order:
> 
> - Alive Minato beating Nagato
> - Nagato beating the founders
> ...


This is like, the perfect list. Wow.


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 15, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Look, I agree that it was probably Kirin, but basing your post on something that is SPECULATION is dishonest. We can't know for sure it was Kirin, so I am trying to not make assumptions.



And you fail to realize that I'm not asking you to.. I'm simply asking for you to answer those two simple questions bub.



Ishmael said:


> So what other attack does he have that he uses in the same manner as Kirin?





Ishmael said:


> What other attacks have him in the same position/stance?





That's all I'm asking, we don't have to speculate because at the end of the day you're right, it's a argument based on speculation.


----------



## Zembie (Mar 15, 2019)

Tri said:


> >conjecture
> 
> Where did you get this idea that Kirin is inefficient without Amaterasu? Clearly wasn’t inefficient if he was going to use against Naruto and Co. and Deidara without Amaterasu and the fact that it’s his literal trump card despite not having Amaterasu available in his arsenal.


WE DON'T KNOW IF HE WAS GOING TO USE KIRIN. Stop basing your whole point on this one thing. I AGREE, IT WAS PROBABLY KIRIN, BUT WE CAN'T KNOW FOR SURE. For what we've been told in the manga, it requires both and @Artistwannabe isn't in the wrong. You may disagree, but it def doesn't belong in a thread like this.


----------



## Zembie (Mar 15, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> And you fail to realize that I'm not asking you to.. I'm simply asking for you to answer those two simple questions bub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean, can you read? I said that its probably Kirin, but that is still an assumption, we can't know for sure. It is just speculations.


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Artistwannabe (Mar 15, 2019)

I think this is getting a little bit out of hand


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 15, 2019)

Zembie said:


> I mean, can you read? I said that its probably Kirin, but that is still an assumption, we can't know for sure. It is just speculations.



Yeah I can read. I just don't get it, it's cool that you said it's probably Kirin but I don't care for that topic anymore. I just want the questions that you dodged answered, we can be done if those get answered, that's all bro.


----------



## Tri (Mar 15, 2019)

Zembie said:


> WE DON'T KNOW IF HE WAS GOING TO USE KIRIN. Stop basing your whole point on this one thing. I AGREE, IT WAS PROBABLY KIRIN, BUT WE CAN'T KNOW FOR SURE. For what we've been told in the manga, it requires both and @Artistwannabe isn't in the wrong. You may disagree, but it def doesn't belong in a thread like this.


What? It was clearly Kirin lol. It’s basic foreshadowing, Sasuke raises his arm and Oro stops him, Sasuke hints at a backup plan against Deidara despite showing every single ability in his arsenal at that point, Sasuke hyped up Kirin before its used against Itachi and the next chapter we finally see what this mysterious jutsu Sasuke had hinted at and its Kirin. The idea that Kirin _needed _Amaterasu 100% belongs in a thread like this when literally everything in the manga and a databook statement indicates otherwise.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 15, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> I think this is getting a little bit out of hand



What brought you to that conclusion?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 15, 2019)

I agree that Tsunade loses to Itachi I just think its high diff.


----------



## Zembie (Mar 15, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Yeah I can read. I just don't get it, it's cool that you said it's probably Kirin but I don't care for that topic anymore. I just want the questions that you dodged answered, we can be done if those get answered, that's all bro.


But I answered it 2 times already? I said that its probably Kirin. Unless I am forgetting something?


----------



## Zembie (Mar 15, 2019)

Tri said:


> What? It was clearly Kirin lol. It’s basic foreshadowing, Sasuke raises his arm and Oro stops him, Sasuke hints at a backup plan against Deidara despite showing every single ability in his arsenal at that point, Sasuke hyped up Kirin before its used against Itachi and the next chapter we finally see what this mysterious jutsu Sasuke had hinted at and its Kirin. The idea that Kirin _needed _Amaterasu 100% belongs in a thread like this when literally everything in the manga and a databook statement indicates otherwise.


What is stopping Kishi from just retconning Kirin and how its supposed to be used? I know it was probably Kirin, but using that to base your whole post is kinda dishonest. Lets agree to disagree. Also the sky was clear, are you telling me he can use Kirin whenever he wants?


----------



## Artistwannabe (Mar 15, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> What brought you to that conclusion?


I don't know honestly, both statements are I guess correct. Like he can def set Kirin without Ama, but at what cost. And I don't think my statement was *the worst* since from the Kirin we saw Amaterasu was definitely needed.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Mar 15, 2019)

Tri said:


> What? It was clearly Kirin lol. It’s basic foreshadowing, Sasuke raises his arm and Oro stops him, Sasuke hints at a backup plan against Deidara despite showing every single ability in his arsenal at that point, Sasuke hyped up Kirin before its used against Itachi and the next chapter we finally see what this mysterious jutsu Sasuke had hinted at and its Kirin. The idea that Kirin _needed _Amaterasu 100% belongs in a thread like this when literally everything in the manga and a databook statement indicates otherwise.


I am sorry, but I don't like to use the Databooks as definitive. I will say this again, Sasuke was stated to be stronger than the Akatsuki, which we both know is bull.


----------



## Tri (Mar 15, 2019)

Zembie said:


> What is stopping Kishi from just retconning Kirin and how its supposed to be used? I know it was probably Kirin, but using that to base your whole post is kinda dishonest. Lets agree to disagree.


My base is dishonest despite the manga concluding and Kirin never receiving any type of retcon? 

Whatever.


----------



## Zembie (Mar 15, 2019)

Tri said:


> My base is dishonest despite the manga concluding and Kirin never receiving any type of retcon?
> 
> Whatever.


Yea, its not like Kirin required a thunderstorm or something to be set up, something that was missing at team7 vs Sauce.


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 15, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Yea, its not like Kirin required a thunderstorm or something to be set up, something that was missing at team7 vs Sauce.



Maybe at that time heat was already in the atmosphere or whatever, an explosion happened and we know with that comes heat. Basically it could've already been a necessary current.


----------



## Zembie (Mar 15, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Maybe at that time heat was already in the atmosphere or whatever, an explosion happened and we know with that comes heat.


Okay, but we are still speculating. We both know a storm was needed, so he can bring out a lightning, that is why I refuse to look at Sasuke vs Team 7 as something definitive. Let's bury the hatchet and stop going around in circles or even talking about this at all. Let's agree to disagree


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 15, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Okay, but we are still speculating. We both know a storm was needed, so he can bring out a lightning, that is why I refuse to look at Sasuke vs Team 7 as something definitive. Let's bury the hatchet and stop going around in circles or even talking about this at all. Let's agree to disagree



 you got it love, sure.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 15, 2019)

regarding the Fire dragons, Asspulldara used like 4-5 dragons and there were no thunderclouds to be seen...


----------



## Artistwannabe (Mar 15, 2019)

Hussain said:


> regarding the Fire dragons, Asspulldara used like 4-5 dragons and there were no thunderclouds to be seen...


----------



## dergeist (Mar 15, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Yeah I get that, but he used it very rarely. One time with prep, the other in the final fight where the weather conditions were perfect. Never really disagreed that he can use it without Amaterasu, but I mean, maybe he just needs to have the right weather conditions and boost them up with his flame jutsu. Not to mention that we don't know how much dragon flames he needs to prep it completely, what if he runs out of juice while he tries to prep it?





According to the databook he creates the conditions himself.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Mar 15, 2019)

dergeist said:


> According to the databook he creates the conditions himself.


Hey dude no offense but I said I don't really like citing the databooks, I already stated the reason why.


----------



## King1 (Mar 15, 2019)

Anyone who read and understood the manga will know amaterasu is not a requirement for kirin. Sasuke just took advantage of the heat generated by amaterasu but it is not needed to prepare kirin


----------



## dergeist (Mar 15, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Hey dude no offense but I said I don't really like citing the databooks, I already stated the reason why.



Nor do I, but this is Kishi explaining the mechanics or requirements of the jutsu. There's no hyperbole in this statement.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Mar 15, 2019)

dergeist said:


> Nor do I, but this is Kishi explaining the mechanics or requirements of the jutsu. There's no hyperbole in this statement.


Uhh I still don't like iiiit, "Sasuke is stronger than the akatsuki" is just *TOO* much for me to handle!!


----------



## JJ Baloney (Mar 15, 2019)

Mitsuki is Kage level.


----------



## Serene Grace (Mar 15, 2019)

Amasteraus is not a requirement but it made the set up easier and more practical, as said by zetsu

That's undeniable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Mar 15, 2019)

Tri said:


> The idea that Kirin _needed _Amaterasu 100% belongs in a thread like this when literally everything in the manga and a databook statement indicates otherwise.


The manga said amaterasu aided him in it's set up though. I believe Sasuke can set up Kirin by itself, but it's clearly not as fast nor as practical by himself. Why? Because there are no features that illustrate or even prove this notion. The only time he did use it, Kishimoto went out of his way to highlight how sasuke used Amaterasu to his advantage to set up Kirin, clearly indicating that it did have some effect.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Mar 15, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> The manga said amaterasu aided him in it's set up though. I believe Sasuke can set up Kirin by itself, but it's clearly not as fast nor as practical by himself. Why? Because there are no features that illustrate or even prove this notion. The only time he did use it, Kishimoto went out of his way to highlight how sasuke used Amaterasu to his advantage to set up Kirin, clearly indicating that it did have some effect.


Thank you for saying this


----------



## Tri (Mar 15, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> The manga said amaterasu aided him in it's set up though. I believe Sasuke can set up Kirin by itself, but it's clearly not as fast nor as practical by himself. Why? Because there are no features that illustrate or even prove this notion. The only time he did use it, Kishimoto went out of his way to highlight how sasuke used Amaterasu to his advantage to set up Kirin, clearly indicating that it did have some effect.


Kishi also went out of his way to foreshadow it against team 7 and with Sasuke having a backup plan (Kirin) against Deidara in the C2 situation when he was pinned down and out of defenses. I’m not denying ama aided in the process when Zetsu flat out states that but clearly Sasuke himself views Kirin as a viable tool for combat when Amaterasu isn’t a factor thus it should be treated as such in matchups.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Serene Grace (Mar 15, 2019)

Tri said:


> Kishi also went out of his way to foreshadow it against team 7 and with Sasuke having a backup plan (Kirin) against Deidara in the C2 situation when he was pinned down and out of defenses.



Sasuke also thought he could storm in and fight the 5 kage; got rekted, Sasuke thought he was strong enough to kill Itachi; got rekted

This argument hinges on his confidence in his ability, which imo isnt objective anyway at all. There are no features that indicate Sasuke could have used a Kirin on the same scale or even as fast as he did against Itachi, how strong or fast it would is borderline fanfic. At the end of the day Kishimoto specifically went out of his way to highlight the fact that Sasuke needed assistance to set up Kirin, the fact that he took measures that could have even costed him his life only proves my point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultrafragor (Mar 15, 2019)

Get Sasuke and his fake kirins out of here


----------



## weegee22 (Mar 15, 2019)

Rasa being the weakest Kage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tri (Mar 15, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Sasuke also thought he could storm in and fight the 5 kage; got rekted, Sasuke thought he was strong enough to kill Itachi; got rekted
> 
> This argument hinges on his confidence in his ability, which imo isnt objective anyway at all. There are no features that indicate Sasuke could have used a Kirin on the same scale or even as fast as he did against Itachi, how strong or fast it would is borderline fanfic. At the end of the day Kishimoto specifically went out of his way to highlight the fact that Sasuke needed assistance to set up Kirin, the fact that he took measures that could have even costed him his life only proves my point.


Characters being incorrect or overestimating themselves doesn’t suddenly invalidate all of their their statements though, especially when those instances you mentioned have no correlation with Sasuke and his ability to use Kirin. Sasuke found Kirin to be applicable in his fights and nothing indicates he was wrong. Whether or not he can perform Kirin on the same scale as he did against Itachi is irrelevant here because all that matters is whether or not it is viable tool in Sasuke’s arsenal to discuss in battles involving him and everything in the manga indicates it is.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Android (Mar 16, 2019)

Not counting obvious trolls's statements, but statements from the so called "great posters".

Hashirama is Rinnegan/SPSM Sasuke/Naruto level.

SPSM Naruto's Taijutsu > Jubi TBB.

Sasuke's Chokuto > Toneri's KTB.

ShinsuSenju can tank Sasuke's Rinnegan PS strikes no diff.

SM Hashirama can blitz Minato and A.

Kakashi tanked a Rasengan to the guts.


----------



## JayK (Mar 16, 2019)

Android said:


> Kakashi tanked a Rasengan to the guts.


that one actually happened


----------



## Android (Mar 16, 2019)

JayK said:


> that one actually happened


No. It didn't.

He Kamui'ed it before it made contact with him. As he said so himself.


----------



## JayK (Mar 16, 2019)

Android said:


> No. It didn't.
> 
> He Kamui'ed it before it made contact with him. As he said so himself.


Did he?
I can only remember Minato and Kakashi getting knocked the fuck out.


----------



## Cad Bane (Mar 16, 2019)

DoctorDoom6789 said:


> Kirin requiring Amaterasu to activate is the worst I've heard recently. Also Tsunade beating Itachi.


Just to add to this, I also heard that 100% Full powered Edo Hashirama can be controlled by Orochimaru despite all of the evidence to the contrary. If he could control Hashirama at 100% power then he wouldn't have brought him back in a severely weakened state back in Part I.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Mar 16, 2019)

DoctorDoom6789 said:


> Just to add to this, I also heard that 100% Full powered Edo Hashirama can be controlled by Orochimaru despite all of the evidence to the contrary. *If he could control Hashirama at 100% power then he wouldn't have brought him back in a severely weakened state back in Part I.*


Hey dude no offense but wasn't it stated the reason why the Edo's were weaker back then was because the Jutsu has not been perfected yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Mar 16, 2019)

Android said:


> Not counting obvious trolls's statements, but statements from the so called "great posters".
> 
> Hashirama is Rinnegan/SPSM Sasuke/Naruto level


he was on a rampage for the past month or so..


----------



## Grinningfox (Mar 16, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Hey dude no offense but wasn't it stated the reason why the Edo's were weaker back then was because the Jutsu has not been perfected yet?


Yeah


----------



## dergeist (Mar 16, 2019)

Hussain said:


> he was on a rampage for the past month or so..


Who is this "great poster"?


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Mar 16, 2019)

From teh best of the best:

Nature energy is the same as chakra

Sasuke is equal to RSM naruto in durability and can tank GWRE

Orochimaru was nerfed for most of the series because he lost the soul in his arms, not because he couldn't perform hand signs.

Juubito has to use all of it's power to destroy deity gates.

And such.


----------



## Grinningfox (Mar 16, 2019)

Kamalu said:


> From teh best of the best:
> 
> Nature energy is the same as chakra
> 
> ...



Didn’t Naruto tank GWRE in base


----------



## Cad Bane (Mar 16, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Hey dude no offense but wasn't it stated the reason why the Edo's were weaker back then was because the Jutsu has not been perfected yet?





Grinningfox said:


> Yeah


Nah, Kabuto is the one who perfected the Jutsu, Orochimaru's version is weaker than Kabuto's as stated in the manga. And when Orochimaru summoned the Edo Hokage during the war arc, he directly stated that Hashirama could break free of his control anytime he wanted. Even Tobirama was shown being capable of resisting Orochimaru's control, and Orochimaru was shown struggling to control him.


----------



## Grinningfox (Mar 16, 2019)

DoctorDoom6789 said:


> Nah, Kabuto is the one who perfected the Jutsu, Orochimaru's version is weaker than Kabuto's as stated in the manga. And when Orochimaru summoned the Edo Hokage during the war arc, he directly stated that Hashirama could break free of his control anytime he wanted. Even Tobirama was shown being capable of resisting Orochimaru's control, and Orochimaru was shown struggling to control him.



Oro  usage of ET improved from pt 1 as stated by Tobirama


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Mar 16, 2019)

Grinningfox said:


> Didn’t Naruto tank GWRE in base


No  he was in BSM. But from what I've seen, there is no substantial difference between BSM and RSM at this point. Apart from the pigmentation.

Both can fly, both can use all chakra of the tailed beasts and so on.


----------



## Android (Mar 16, 2019)

Grinningfox said:


> Didn’t Naruto tank GWRE in base


He focused all of his chakra in his arm to tank it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanto (Mar 16, 2019)

tobirama being faster than Minato


----------



## Grinningfox (Mar 16, 2019)

Kamalu said:


> No  he was in BSM. But from what I've seen, there is no substantial difference between BSM and RSM at this point. Apart from the pigmentation.
> 
> Both can fly, both can use all chakra of the tailed beasts and so on.



When did BSM use chakra from the Bijuu


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Mar 16, 2019)

Grinningfox said:


> When did BSM use chakra from the Bijuu


In the War arc where he pulled out the bijuu's from obito because he had their chakra


----------



## Android (Mar 17, 2019)

Update: Enton cutting through Naruto's BM avatar.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 17, 2019)

Update: Sasuke gets tagged by Shins controlled knives? He has shit tier durability. RSM Naruto gets cleanly impaled by Shins controlled Katana and doubles over in pain? Means nothing Naruto is still a beast durr durr.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 17, 2019)

Confusion


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 17, 2019)

Android said:


> Update: Enton cutting through Naruto's BM avatar.



 Update: People who don't know the difference between Enton and Enton Kagutsuchi.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 17, 2019)

Update: There are a lot of updates


----------



## Android (Mar 17, 2019)

UchihaX28 said:


> Update: People who don't know the difference between Enton and Enton Kagutsuchi.


Why you hate me ?


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 17, 2019)

Android said:


> Why you hate me ?



 I don't, you're just being dishonest about what I said. Of course Enton doesn't do anything against Kurama, but we've seen how Enton Kagutsuchi magnified the power of Sasuke's Susano'o considerably.


----------



## Hazuki (Mar 17, 2019)

DoctorDoom6789 said:


> And when Orochimaru summoned the Edo Hokage during the war arc, he directly *stated that Hashirama could break free of his control anytime he wanted*. .



No
orochimaru said that shodaime could undo his binding* if he let down his guard*

meaning that if orochimaru is only focus on controlling hashirama , shodaime won't be abble to break free the controle

there is no proof in the manga that hashirama can break free orochimaru control anytime he want *if the sannin is focus on him*

even if orochimaro body is from hashirama dna , the sannin was still confident to controlled him if he don't understimated him and don't let down his guard
that quite simple


----------



## Hazuki (Mar 17, 2019)

Comat0se said:


> tobirama being faster than Minato



tobirama is faster in my opinion 
it's just that minato space time jutsu is better then tobirama's 
but space time jutsu is not speed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Mar 17, 2019)

Hazuki said:


> No
> orochimaru said that shodaime could undo his binding* if he let down his guard*
> 
> meaning that if orochimaru is only focus on controlling hashirama , shodaime won't be abble to break free the controle
> ...


Disgusting.


----------



## Android (Mar 18, 2019)

UchihaX28 said:


> I don't, you're just being dishonest about what I said. Of course Enton doesn't do anything against Kurama, but we've seen how Enton Kagutsuchi magnified the power of Sasuke's Susano'o considerably.


Yes I know what it is, it's just Enton applied through Susano.

Still, zero feats exist that would make anybody claim it can cut through BM avatar.


----------



## Android (Mar 18, 2019)

Update: Sasuke is as sturdy as RSM Naruto.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanto (Mar 18, 2019)

Hazuki said:


> tobirama is faster in my opinion
> it's just that minato space time jutsu is better then tobirama's
> but space time jutsu is not speed



I was referring to their base speed. Minato arrived to the battlefield and peformed several actions before tobirama could arrive. tobirama couldn't arrive before Hiruzen who's base speed is three in the databook.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (Mar 18, 2019)

- Tsunade can regen her entire head

- Katsuyu/Tsunade can perform a summon seal which took the combined forces of all the past Kage to pull off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## King1 (Mar 18, 2019)

JayK said:


> Tsunade can regen her entire head


No one can top this as of now or ever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Mar 18, 2019)

JayK said:


> - Tsunade can regen her entire head
> 
> - Katsuyu/Tsunade can perform a summon seal which took the combined forces of all the past Kage to pull off



This has to be the most absurd


----------



## Trojan (Mar 18, 2019)

King1 said:


> No one can top this as of now or ever


Tobirama's fans are more absurd.

> creates 4 clones and speedblitze the 5 Kages in 1 second. 
> defeat A3, A4, and B at the same time with a speedblitze
> JJ Obito, JJ Asspulldara, Kaguya, and RM Naruto cannot speedblitze Hashirama, but Tobirama can
> Tobirama speedblitze all 3 Sannin at the same time and defeat them in 1 second 
> Tobirama has more chakra than Nagato & Kisame

and I don't know how many Tobirama-rubbish out there in addition to that....


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 18, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Tobirama has more chakra than Nagato & Kisame


Nothing wrong with this one at least

Based on the amount of KBs he could make compared to Hashis max while both were maintaining the Crimson Barrier, hed have 1/3rd of Hashis chakra.

Hes also a pure blood Senju...

Him having monstrous chakra would hardly be absurd.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 18, 2019)

JayK said:


> Katsuyu/Tsunade can perform a summon seal which took the combined forces of all the past Kage to pull off


No one said that a summon and a reverse summon are the same with beings who have a contract with each other? Do you know how much chakra Katsuyu has? If not then there is nothing to talk about.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 18, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Based on the amount of KBs he could make compared to Hashis max while both were maintaining the Crimson Barrier, hed have 1/3rd of Hashis chakra.


> Tobirama makes 2
> Hashirama has 11 & has the Gates holding the Juubi
> 1/3rd

how did you, mathematically, come to that conclusion?


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 18, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Tobirama makes 2





Hussain said:


> Hashirama has 11 & has the Gates holding the Juubi


Hashis other clones were destroyed iirc

Regardless, even assuming they werent, hed still have over 1/4th of Hashis reserves.

Well over Kisame or Nagato who are alittle over fucking 12 year old KN0 Naruto tier


----------



## Trojan (Mar 18, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Hashis other clones were destroyed iirc


they weren't.



WorldsStrongest said:


> Well over Kisame or Nagato who are alittle over fucking 12 year old KN0 Naruto tier


yeah, no....


----------



## Trojan (Mar 18, 2019)

Also, if we were to approximate the 11 Gates Hashirama had on as 1 clone...
then Tobirama will have 16.7% of Hashi's total chakra, not 25%

even if we were to dismiss the gates, then that will bring Tobirama's total to 18%, which is still below 1/4th of Hashi's total chakra...


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 18, 2019)

Hussain said:


> yeah, no....


Kisame is blatantly compared to KN0 at 30% of his chakra

Considering you just hit me with youre amazing understanding of mathematics a second ago...You tell me how impressive KN0 x 3 is...


Hussain said:


> they weren't.


Doesnt matter

1/4th of Hashi, who exceeds the chakra Naruto gave to the SA at the very least, is well over Nagato or Kisame.


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 18, 2019)

Tobirama chakra is more potent but as far as having more chakra than nagato and kisame, I don't know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Mar 18, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Kisame is blatantly compared to KN0 at 30% of his chakra


Neji said he hasn't seen chakra that big since Naruto as a mean to say he has big chakra, not a direct comparison.
Furthermore, IIRC Neji saw Kurama in Naruto, no?  it was not only about the chakra he (Naruto) brought up... 

*Link Removed* 

the middle panel


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 18, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Neji said he hasn't seen chakra that big since Naruto as a mean to say he has big chakra, not a direct comparison.


Its a pretty direct comparison 


Hussain said:


> Furthermore, IIRC Neji saw Kurama in Naruto, no?


No

He saw Kuramas influence 

Not all of Kurama

Not even Karin, who has one of the best sensory abilities in the series not just mere chakra sight, couldnt detect Kurama through Narutos seal at first.


----------



## King1 (Mar 18, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Tobirama's fans are more absurd.


Most of the things you mentioned were said by one person, so one person’s view does not represent the whole fanbase


----------



## JayK (Mar 18, 2019)

- cross dimensional reverse summoning works even though characters went out of their way implying it to be impossible


----------



## Trojan (Mar 18, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Not even Karin, who has one of the best sensory abilities in the series not just mere chakra sight, couldnt detect Kurama through Narutos seal at first.



"at first" is the Key point.
and pretty sure Byakugan is stronger than a mere regular sensory ability...  
Also, I am pretty sure Momoshiki also saw Kurama inside Naruto with the Byakugan... 

Also, it's ridiculous to assume that he was hyped by the kages and whatnot for having lolKN0 amount of chakra.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 18, 2019)

King1 said:


> Most of the things you mentioned were said by one person, so one person’s view does not represent the whole fanbase


Well, they give him likes, agrees, winners...etc
So that shows they agree with him...


----------



## Zembie (Mar 18, 2019)

Someone probably mentioned it already, but Hashirama being RSM Naruto level or Tobirama being BSM level.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 18, 2019)

JayK said:


> - cross dimensional reverse summoning works even though characters went out of their way implying it to be impossible


Yet Sasuke summoned his hawk in a different dimension.


----------



## Android (Mar 23, 2019)

Update: *3TS* FKS Sasuke soloing SM Naruto.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 23, 2019)

Better Update: Hidan trolling Tsunade


----------



## JayK (Mar 23, 2019)

Best Update:

- WA Kakashi is (way) slower than BoS Sauce
- Oro killing Rasa means he is superior to the Edo Kage
- Sauce is only base Nardo level in strength
- Hebi Sauce defeats SM Nardo
- Jinton bypasses conventional durability


----------



## Mindovin (Mar 23, 2019)

JayK said:


> - Jinton bypasses conventional durability


. Like how Nagato's soul rip is ignore conventional durability, or how attacking directly the organs, Rasenshuriken etc. etc.
NE, SM (Obito's TSBs didn't effect BSM Naruto and CM Susano'o) and SPC users are resistant.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 23, 2019)

Hebi Sasuke being faster than WA Kakashi is another one.


----------



## Sufex (Mar 23, 2019)

3T Hebi Sauske defeats SM Naruto


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 23, 2019)

FoboBemo said:


> 3T Hebi Sauske defeats SM Naruto



This one doesn't surprise me sadly
There are some people that think Hebi Sasuke is stronger than MS Sasuke


----------



## JayK (Mar 23, 2019)

Mindovin said:


> Jinton breaks the links between the molecules and disintegrates it. Like how Nagato's soul rip is ignore conventional durability, or how attacking directly the organs, Rasenshuriken etc. etc.
> NE, SM (Obito's TSBs didn't effect BSM Naruto and CM Susano'o) and SPC users are resistant.


I have no idea what you wanna say but Jinton and FRS ain't bypassing shit.
Soul Rip on the other hand does though (unless you have resistance to it obv).



Santoryu said:


> Hebi Sasuke being faster than WA Kakashi is another one.


I know you're often meme'ing and shit but I was legit shocked when I saw some people being this biased towards Kakashi.

Hebi Sauce defeating SM Nardo is legendary though.


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 23, 2019)

Can we get this pinned potentially @LostSelf @Blu-ray @FlamingRain this thread is similar to the bad arguments thread in the OBD. 

There will always be bad statements going on in the NBD so a thread like this will strive and never die out.


----------



## Tri (Mar 23, 2019)

anything involving Kakashi these days is probably a bad statement.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mindovin (Mar 23, 2019)

JayK said:


> I have no idea what you wanna say but Jinton and FRS ain't bypassing shit.
> Soul Rip on the other hand does though (unless you have resistance to it obv).


RS attacks both the body and the chakra network which is count as bypassing durability.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 23, 2019)

Just remember this one

Kisame's chakra (30%? of his full chakra) is only about KN0 that Naruto used against Neji in part 1.


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 23, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> And don't shit on KN4, KN4 pushes gyuuki to the limit, could possibly win. He took his own TBB exploding inside of him and contained it. Simple TBB aren't hurting him.



sorry had to put this where it belongs


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 23, 2019)

Hardcore said:


> sorry had to put this where it belongs



Oh my


----------



## kokodeshide (Mar 23, 2019)

Hardcore said:


> sorry had to put this where it belongs


So you decide to not address it? How cowardly. Prove me wrong.


----------



## JayK (Mar 24, 2019)

- Tobi and Hashi defeating Delta


----------



## Android (Mar 24, 2019)

Update: Current Naruto losing to Hashirama mid diff.


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 24, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> So you decide to not address it? How cowardly. Prove me wrong.



why would I? it is complete BS in every possible regard, you'll just keep creating your own scenarios and create your head canons for everything, and you'll never change your mind, just believe what you want to believe..


----------



## Trojan (Mar 24, 2019)

Android said:


> Update: Current Naruto losing to Hashirama mid diff.


Turrin's post should be restricted in this thread. Otherwise, it will be all about him...


----------



## Android (Mar 24, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Turrin's post should be restricted in this thread. Otherwise, it will be all about him...


fortunately, it's not Turrin this time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artistwannabe (Mar 24, 2019)

Android said:


> fortunately, it's not Turrin this time


"not Turrin" who else would be so retarded as to speak such travesty


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 24, 2019)

yeah you need to quote the person's post in here, more fun this way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Android (Mar 24, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> "not Turrin" who else would be so retarded as to speak such travesty


Check out that Hashi and Tobi vs Delta thread.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Mar 24, 2019)

Android said:


> Check out that Hashi and Tobi vs Delta thread.


Oh my god..."Sauce stomps this Naruto btw"


----------



## Topace (Mar 24, 2019)

Iron Sand being better defensively than Gaara .

Despite the Manga saying and showing otherwise, but feats and statements be damn I guess.


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 24, 2019)

Topace said:


> Iron Sand being better defensively than Gaara .
> 
> Despite the Manga staying and showing otherwise, but feats and statements be damn I guess.



another direct example for misinterpretation of portrayals, in BoS it is said that iron sand is the toughest form of sand or something like that, and then clearly in the WA Naruto claims that Gaara is the ultimate defense in response to A3's shield being pierced by his own spear..

yet people around here just choose what they want and they ignore Gaara's much much superior feats (Stopping village-leveler C3, Madara's meteor, blocking A4's Susano breaking chop, etc..)

that's the major problem in this battledome, portrayals are used wrong and people create their own explanations for them and choose to ignore feats

and just because I said I'll tag you whenever something like this pops up: @Shark


----------



## PrimeRichard (Mar 24, 2019)

*PrimeRichard said: ↑
we both know boruto power scaling is shit. I won't be surprised if Old naruto characters push this naruto(fighting delta) to his maximum
Juubito and sage hashirama can both push this naruto to his limit as well before him winning.*

Honestly how the hell is this a bad statement

Are people saying naruto(delta fight only) without Kurama avatar, TBB, clones and chakra claws not gonna get stop by sasuke
Or are people saying juubito and SM hashirama CA  fight a holding back naruto(delta fight) to difficulty


----------



## JayK (Mar 24, 2019)

So we just went from Hebi Sauce > SM Nardo to Hebi Sauce = SM Nardo.


----------



## Sufex (Mar 24, 2019)

_I disagree, Naruto has nothing to deal with the Chidori variants and genjutsu. 3T Sasuke was able to keep up with A4 V1 no problem. If Naruto summons a few toads he'll run out of stamina. Also iirc Naruto admitted he and Sasuke would both die. That is 3 tomoe Sasuke, the one he has foreknowledge of his abilities._
_

ck_


----------



## Artistwannabe (Mar 24, 2019)

FoboBemo said:


> _I disagree, Naruto has nothing to deal with the Chidori variants and genjutsu. 3T Sasuke was able to keep up with A4 V1 no problem. If Naruto summons a few toads he'll run out of stamina. Also iirc Naruto admitted he and Sasuke would both die. That is 3 tomoe Sasuke, the one he has foreknowledge of his abilities.
> 
> 
> ck_


What is happening with this place Jesus...


----------



## Android (Mar 24, 2019)

Update: Hebi Sasuke and Sage Naruto are equals.

Wtf NBD ?!!


----------



## Zembie (Mar 24, 2019)

Android said:


> Update: Hebi Sasuke and Sage Naruto are equals.
> 
> Wtf NBD ?!!


Lemme guess "Hashi is RSM Naruto level"? Turrin's been on a streak of bullshit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Mar 24, 2019)

PrimeRichard said:


> not gonna get stop by sasuke


he won't.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 24, 2019)

FoboBemo said:


> _Naruto admitted he and Sasuke would both die. That is 3 tomoe Sasuke, the one he has foreknowledge of his abilities._


Actually, Naruto admitted he will die/tie with blind Sasuke. __


----------



## King1 (Mar 24, 2019)

Hussain said:


> he won't.


Huh...Sasuke will stomp this naruto who can’t use his KA, clones and TBB


----------



## Zembie (Mar 24, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Actually, Naruto admitted he will die/tie with blind Sasuke. __


EMS Sauce > RSM Naruto > MS Sasuke > BSM Naruto > 3T Sasuke > BM/KCM > Blind Sauce > SM Naruto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Mar 24, 2019)

King1 said:


> Huh...Sasuke will stomp this naruto who can’t use his KA, clones and TBB


he won't. 
he might win, but it will not be a "stomp"


----------



## PrimeRichard (Mar 24, 2019)

Hussain said:


> he won't.


Hussain according to you naruto without kurama avater, clones TBB etc won't get stomp by sasuke. Ok

Edit : its a stomp if naruto needed KA against PS. PS sends him flying. Its a stomp when PS chidori can't be countered unless TBB. Its a stomp when his biggest massive  rasengan  ball will be no-sold by V4.
Its a stomp unless he uses his big guns


----------



## King1 (Mar 24, 2019)

Hussain said:


> he won't.
> he might win, but it will not be a "stomp"


 CT can easily deal with naruto without Sasuke needing to engage him bro. 

Naruto can’t escape it as unlike nagato’s CT which naruto can destroy the core, Sasuke’s CT will make naruto the core as he did to momo


----------



## Trojan (Mar 24, 2019)

PrimeRichard said:


> Hussain according to you naruto without kurama avater, clones TBB etc won't get stomp by sasuke. Ok


Yes. 

Also, Naruto did use  Odoma Rasengan against Delta.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 24, 2019)

King1 said:


> CT can easily deal with naruto without Sasuke needing to engage him bro.
> 
> Naruto can’t escape it as unlike nagato’s CT which naruto can destroy the core, Sasuke’s CT will make naruto the core as he did to momo


But Momoshiki did break it, no?


----------



## King1 (Mar 24, 2019)

Hussain said:


> But Momoshiki did break it, no?


By using his golem not his physical strength


----------



## Trojan (Mar 24, 2019)

King1 said:


> By using his golem not his physical strength


How do you think   Odoma Rasengan will do in this case? Can it break the CT or not?
and why not if so...


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 24, 2019)

Chou Chou is God Tier confirmed fight me on it I dare you


----------



## King1 (Mar 24, 2019)

Hussain said:


> How do you think   Odoma Rasengan will do in this case? Can it break the CT or not?
> and why not if so...


I don’t think it can as momo would have used his TBB that he used to counter Boruro’s rasengan to break it. CT seals the person’s movement with the earth rocks and they can’t move unless they use there Avatar to overpower the seal like Kn8 naruto did and like momo did. 

Even the bijuus could not break it


----------



## PrimeRichard (Mar 24, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Also, Naruto did use  Odoma Rasengan against Delta.


Gets no- sold by v4


----------



## Trojan (Mar 24, 2019)

King1 said:


> I don’t think it can as momo would have used his TBB that he used to counter Boruro’s rasengan to break it. CT seals the person’s movement with the earth rocks and they can’t move unless they use there Avatar to overpower the seal like Kn8 naruto did and like momo did.
> 
> Even the bijuus could not break it



-Momoshiki only used the Wooden Dragon that was destroyed by a regular chakra (Correct me if I am mistaken )
- Rasengan does not regure hand-seals or movement to be used tho. 

- The Bijuus were under a genjutsu.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 24, 2019)

PrimeRichard said:


> Gets no- sold by v4


----------



## Zembie (Mar 24, 2019)

Absolutely based.


----------



## King1 (Mar 24, 2019)

Hussain said:


> -Momoshiki only used the Wooden Dragon that was destroyed by a regular chakra (Correct me if I am mistaken )
> - Rasengan does not regure hand-seals or movement to be used tho.
> 
> - The Bijuus were under a genjutsu.


Yeah he used a jutsu that resembled a wood dragon but he didn’t use his strength and his strength is equal to naruto 

Naruto’s movement will be sealed/locked so nothing indicates will will be able to move his hand to attack and if rasengan would have worked then momo would have used his TBB that does not require hand seals to use like the rasengan


----------



## PrimeRichard (Mar 24, 2019)

Guess i was right all then when i made that statement now that people are starting to agree with me.

Just a question what made people so shock about my earlier post to term it as worst statement


----------



## Trojan (Mar 24, 2019)

King1 said:


> Naruto’s movement will be sealed/locked so nothing indicates will will be able to move his hand to attack and if rasengan would have worked then momo would have used his TBB that does not require hand seals to use like the rasengan


Again, he does not need to move his hand. 
unless his hand is completely shoved-off, he still can use Rasengan.  
Once the Rasengan is formed, it will destroy whatever in its way. :V



> then momo would have used his TBB that does not require hand seals to use like the rasengan


That's like itachi's fans when they used to say "Preta path cannot absorb Amaterasu, otherwise, Nagato wouldn't have used ST" 

had he used his TBB, you would have said "The wooden dragon cannot break the CT, otherwise he would have used it"
it only takes one jutsu to break 1 CT. We know for a fact that that the TBB/CHOCHO Odoma Rasengan is stronger than the wooden Dragon, and therefore, no reason to assume it won't work.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Mar 24, 2019)

RSM Naruto's arsenal having nothing compared to Hashirama's Shin Suusenju...


----------



## kokodeshide (Mar 24, 2019)

Hardcore said:


> why would I? it is complete BS in every possible regard, you'll just keep creating your own scenarios and create your head canons for everything, and you'll never change your mind, just believe what you want to believe..


Concession accepted.


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 24, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Concession accepted.



thank you for continuously contributing to this thread


----------



## Artistwannabe (Mar 24, 2019)

Hardcore said:


> thank you for continuously contributing to this thread


Not gonna lie this is a nice roast.


----------



## kokodeshide (Mar 24, 2019)

Hardcore said:


> thank you for continuously contributing to this thread


Says the coward who will shit talk someone and not even back it up. What a shame.


----------



## JayK (Mar 24, 2019)

-Bijuu are only 20m in size


----------



## Artistwannabe (Mar 24, 2019)

JayK said:


> -Bijuu are only 20m in size


Still nothing compared to my snake sword


----------



## Tanto (Mar 24, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Turrin's been on a streak of bullshit.



Get used to it. It's a phase, previously, It was tobirama being faster than Minato, Kimimaro soloing every low kage and I don't even want to know what his next topic will be about


----------



## Trojan (Mar 24, 2019)

JayK said:


> -Bijuu are only 20m in size


that's not farfetched tbh. 
since the frogs, according to the databook 4, are about 15-17m more or less...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 24, 2019)

Hussain said:


> that's not farfetched tbh.
> since the frogs, according to the databook 4, are about 15-17m more or less...



actually I remember Gama being at 100m in the DB..


----------



## Trojan (Mar 24, 2019)

Tanto said:


> Get used to it. It's a phase, previously, It was tobirama being faster than Minato, Kimimaro soloing every low kage and I don't even want to know what his next topic will be about


the previous phase to Tobirama was itachi if that makes you happy... 
he was (still?) talking about how itachi will defeat Pain, Nagato and other characters stronger than that...


----------



## Trojan (Mar 24, 2019)

Hardcore said:


> actually I remember Gama being at 100m in the DB..


Gamabunta = 17cm
Gamaken = 19m 
Gamahiro = 19m

Note: the databook shows their hight in term of cm


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 24, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Gamabunta = 17cm
> Gamaken = 19m
> Gamahiro = 19m
> 
> Note: the databook shows their hight in term of cm



not sure, i remember seeing DB links from naruto calcs that listed Gamabunta that high, 

aren't those the medium-sized frogs from the pain arc?


----------



## Kisame (Mar 24, 2019)

Hardcore said:


> not sure, i remember seeing DB links from naruto calcs that listed Gamabunta that high,
> 
> aren't those the medium-sized frogs from the pain arc?


There ain't no bigger frog than those three


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 24, 2019)

Shark said:


> There ain't no bigger frog than those three



did a quick google search and got this thread:



DB had him at 100m apparently, he only appeared that tall in his first showing standing infront of the Shukaku dwarfing all the trees around him


----------



## Trojan (Mar 24, 2019)

1900cm
1700cm



1690cm
1900cm


----------



## Kisame (Mar 24, 2019)

Hardcore said:


> did a quick google search and got this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> DB had him at 100m apparently, he only appeared that tall in his first showing standing infront of the Shukaku dwarfing all the trees around him


A more recent DB had him at 17 m, @Architect used to have the scan.

If you qere to re-read the Pain arc again, those damn toads weren't close to being 100 meters tall.


----------



## Kisame (Mar 24, 2019)

@Hussain posted them.


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 24, 2019)

Hussain said:


> 1900cm
> 1700cm
> 
> 
> ...



fair enough, yeah I agree in the pain arc they solidly appeared that high next to naruto..

however, given Gama's previous listing as 100m and his showing in part 1 dwarfing the trees around him, I guess Kishi decided to reduce their heights or something..


----------



## Trojan (Mar 24, 2019)

this is what I found, no where was it stated "100m" 




*Spoiler*: _databook 2_ 




*Gamabunta*
_“I’ll make sure you pay me back for this…”_

*Majestic and magnificent!! An honorable toad, defender of justice, protector of the weak!!*

The big toad summoned by Jiraiya and Naruto. The sight of him wielding his giant knife is the very picture of the boss of chivalry. His violent fights against Shukaku and Manda show why he is known as the strongest toad.

His life is also that of a boss. Having yet to pledge his loyalty to Naruto, Gamabunta had no obligation to help him. However, upon learning that Naruto had saved Gamakichi, he joined Naruto in the fight against Shukaku. He is a true warrior among warriors who understands the lifelong shame of an unchivalrous action!

Unable to ignore the desperation of the one who saved his son. A true champion.

His voice rings like a knife no matter who his opponent his. His power is no bluff.




still, I am not seeing the "100m" remark... 




maybe the guy I assumed it's "100m" because the first databook stated: "as tall as a mountain"? 
which is obviously not meant to be taken literally... :V


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 24, 2019)

Hussain said:


> this is what I found, no where was it stated "100m"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fair enough, it's weird anyways, naruto looked like an ant on his head in his first showings, then during the pain arc they looked like 10-15x taller than him, a bit inconsistent but I guess it is safest to go with the latest


----------



## JayK (Mar 24, 2019)

Hussain said:


> that's not farfetched tbh.


It is cause some of the Bijuu are shown to be the size of small mountains in the WA.

Ofc there are inconsistencies but 20m is ridiculous.

I also don't care if the DB says 20m when the size of em in the WA clearly contradicts those statements.

I take fancalcs based on actual manga panels > trash DB statements any day.


----------



## Mindovin (Mar 24, 2019)

Hussain said:


> this is what I found, no where was it stated "100m"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iirc, 100m found through calc.


----------



## JayK (Mar 25, 2019)

- Hashirama is weak to Genjutsu because he hasn't shown Genjutsu resistance on panel


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 25, 2019)

JayK said:


> - Hashirama is weak to Genjutsu because he hasn't shown Genjutsu resistance on panel


I agree with you but I also see where he was coming from. He fought the most powerful Uchiha why wouldn't he have been subjected to genjutsu. Plus I think he has looked him in the eyes on panel so he pretty much must not have been worried about genjutsu.


----------



## JayK (Mar 25, 2019)

@SakuraLover16 And to expand upon why Oro's Gates =/= Hashi's Gates.

For the same reason Kakashi's Chidori =/= Sauce's Chidori, Naruto's Rasengan =/= Minato's and Tobirama's Edo Tensei =/= Kabuto's.

Different characters, different strengths, different chakra output into techniques.

Just because they are the same techniques doesn't mean they are equal.

Otherwise one could also just claim Yamato's Mokuton = Hashi's.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 25, 2019)

JayK said:


> And to expand upon why Oro's Gates =/= Hashi's Gates.


I wasn't arguing that they were stronger but the techniques are the same. There is a difference in hardness I think plus Hashi summons more of them. So Hashi's version would be more powerful.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 25, 2019)

- Minato will be defeated by Tsukuyomi if it hits him because he did not show that he won't be defeated by it on panel...
----

on serious note:
1- ALL of Minato Vs A & B fights were copy & paste from the original fight. I.E

A) A try to attack
B) Minato counterattack
C) B protect A
D) a whistle to retreat
E) battle ends.

2- B is stronger than Minato 
3- Minato "tied" with A&B... ck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 25, 2019)

Hussain said:


> - Minato will be defeated by Tsukuyomi if it hits him because he did not show that he won't be defeated by it on panel...
> ----
> 
> on serious note:
> ...



- The fights between Minato and B means Minato > Base B and A4, since the fight canonically had no killing intent giving no reason for B to go BM even if he actually had it perfected back then

oh wait, that's my claim, I stand by it even if it leads me to here ck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Mar 25, 2019)

Hardcore said:


> I stand by it even if it leads me to here


what do you mean "to here"?


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 25, 2019)

Hussain said:


> what do you mean "to here"?



not falling for that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Mar 25, 2019)

while on topic @LostSelf 's allegation that giovanni is better than Guzma
made me physically sick...


----------



## LostSelf (Mar 25, 2019)

Hussain said:


> while on topic @LostSelf 's allegation that giovanni is better than Guzma
> made me physically sick...



Guzma hopes he can look as threatening.


----------



## Sufex (Mar 25, 2019)

Turrin said:


> CS2 Grants the same x10 boost that SM does;  Sasuke can enter CS form easier then these two can enter SM;



Yep folks. we have people claiming Curse mark is as good as sage mode


----------



## Zembie (Mar 25, 2019)

FoboBemo said:


> Yep folks. we have people claiming Curse mark is as good as sage mode


Its Turrin, just ignore him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sufex (Mar 25, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Its Turrin, just ignore him.


Theres other people claiming the same thing as well. i feel like im going crazy man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Android (Mar 25, 2019)

Update: Hashirama beating both BSM Naruto AND Edo BM Minato AT THE SAME TIME.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanto (Mar 25, 2019)

Android said:


> Update: Hashirama beating both BSM Naruto AND Edo BM Minato AT THE SAME TIME.



Hashirama is too overrated. I swear.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 25, 2019)

FoboBemo said:


> Yep folks. we have people claiming Curse mark is as good as sage mode





Zembie said:


> Its Turrin, just ignore him.



when he used to be decent he was arguing with @Grimmjowsensei how Jiraiya's SM is far superior. I remember he brought
Jman's using Rasengan on Pain and he edited this "" in to show how much the increase in power is. 

he does not worth shit now, however. Sadly...  It's such a waste....


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Mar 25, 2019)

>Kinshiki or Momoshiki being god tier.


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 25, 2019)

Bro which poster is saying the shit you all keep posting about hashi? It can't be multiple people saying this shit.


----------



## Android (Mar 25, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Bro which poster is saying the shit you all keep posting about hashi? It can't be multiple people saying this shit.


Couple of posters


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 25, 2019)

I didn't want to believe it


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 25, 2019)

Android said:


> Couple of posters



who?

turrin is turrin, but the rest deserve a spanking before completely turning to the dark side


----------



## Turrin (Mar 25, 2019)

FoboBemo said:


> Yep folks. we have people claiming Curse mark is as good as sage mode


Actually I said CS2 + 3T Sharingan is close to SM.

But you know I guess it's too much to expect people to actually read...


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 25, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Actually I said CS2 + 3T Sharingan is close to SM.
> 
> But you know I guess it's too much to expect people to actually read...



did you say Hashirama > BSM Naruto + BM Minato?


----------



## Turrin (Mar 25, 2019)

Hardcore said:


> did you say Hashirama > BSM Naruto + BM Minato?


No... But I don't think BSM-Naruto + BM-Minato are superior to Madara's ISO-Susanoo so, Hashirama probably could beat them. Albeit maybe if Naruto gave Minato the other half of Kyuubi he'd become fast enough to blitz Hashirama, but outside of that yes Hashirama should win with Shin Suusenju.


----------



## Sufex (Mar 25, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Actually I said CS2 + 3T Sharingan is close to SM.
> 
> But you know I guess it's too much to expect people to actually read...



You're still wrong, and maybe people would care to read your posts more of 70% of the shit you say wasn't retarded bullshit


----------



## Turrin (Mar 25, 2019)

FoboBemo said:


> You're still wrong, and maybe people would care to read your posts more of 70% of the shit you say wasn't retarded bullshit


Cool..come back when you actually have a real counter argument


----------



## Sufex (Mar 25, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Cool..come back when you actually have a real counter argument



sorry i was a little aggressive/ rude there. But i cant be fucked right now


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Mar 25, 2019)

FoboBemo said:


> sorry i was a little aggressive/ rude there. But i cant be fucked right now


Was Turrin fucking you?


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 25, 2019)

What's up with people not debating? Person A says this, person b says bullshit and nothing else. I read and am just dumbfounded by lack of everything. No scans, no debate, no nothing. Maybe I'm reading the wrong threads but back in the day, you didn't say something if you weren't ready to back it up because you were getting called on it. If you think CS2 isn't close to SM, say why. Post scans. Something. Don't just use a one liner and leave.


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 25, 2019)

Turrin said:


> No... But I don't think BSM-Naruto + BM-Minato are superior to Madara's ISO-Susanoo so, Hashirama probably could beat them. Albeit maybe if Naruto gave Minato the other half of Kyuubi he'd become fast enough to blitz Hashirama, but outside of that yes Hashirama should win with Shin Suusenju.



the difference here is BSM Naruto and BM Minato have the considerable speed advantage, and their abilities lie beyond just firepower, and Hashirama himself admitted that Naruto's chakra that just the chakra that he spread to the alliance is on par with Hashirama's, so that's BSM Naruto >> Hashirama in terms of speed and chakra, another clear feat is BSM Naruto being able to keep up with Juubito while Hashirama got blitzed, also BSM can one-shot Hashirama once he gets past his wood structures, with BM Minato on his side, this is a given


----------



## Sufex (Mar 25, 2019)

IchLiebe said:


> What's up with people not debating? Person A says this, person b says bullshit and nothing else. I read and am just dumbfounded by lack of everything. No scans, no debate, no nothing. Maybe I'm reading the wrong threads but back in the day, you didn't say something if you weren't ready to back it up because you were getting called on it. If you think CS2 isn't close to SM, say why. Post scans. Something. Don't just use a one liner and leave.



read the fucking thread. me and several other dudes address his points over and over.


More 

Also nice avi you piece of shit


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 25, 2019)

IchLiebe said:


> What's up with people not debating? Person A says this, person b says bullshit and nothing else. I read and am just dumbfounded by lack of everything. No scans, no debate, no nothing. Maybe I'm reading the wrong threads but back in the day, you didn't say something if you weren't ready to back it up because you were getting called on it. If you think CS2 isn't close to SM, say why. Post scans. Something. Don't just use a one liner and leave.



i am pretty sure it is clear that after several attempts, argument becomes pointless when someone want to just go on forever sticking to his own fanfiction and interpretations, for example when someone claims that Tsunade or Kn4 are >> BM B, a one-liner in this thread is what's best deserved


----------



## Trojan (Mar 25, 2019)

IchLiebe said:


> What's up with people not debating? Person A says this, person b says bullshit and nothing else.


it's meaningless. 

in Turrin's case his "counter-argument" is about him driving you into an endless debate
with endless fanfiction that depends on "Well maybe X happened OFF_PANEL and that IS a proof of my point that counter yours"
if you counter him, he will say "Maybe Y, maybe Z that happened OFF-PANEL which proves my points and disregard you"

until you say "Fuck this shit. I am done!!" leading him to believe he won.


and there is the other type that will not bother with anything but reply to you "ok, cool" or "nice" or "I couldn't care less what you think"...etc. So, there is no reason to talk to this type either because an argument won't even start. You could argue this is the worst type (Yes, worst that Turrin since at least he put some effort in his fanfiction regardless of how retarded they may be)


and overall, no one will agree with anyone on anything anyway. They either change their mind on their own, or they will never do.  if they do change it, it's either
1- if it supports their own biases
2- it's something they have already believed anyway, but now they took it to the next step


 I guess that the summery. If I missed a point feel free to add...


----------



## Turrin (Mar 25, 2019)

Hardcore said:


> the difference here is BSM Naruto and BM Minato have the considerable speed advantage,


Why do they have the speed advantage? I can show you my reasoning why they don't, but can you show me your reasoning for why they do?



> and their abilities lie beyond just firepower, and Hashirama himself admitted that Naruto's chakra that just the chakra that he spread to the alliance is on par with Hashirama's


1) Edo-Hashirama has less chakra then Living Hashirama
2) Naruto was combining his strength with Minato and the other half of the Kyuubi when accomplishing that feat

So we have enhanced Naruto is around the level of downgraded Hashirama; Chakra Wise.



> another clear feat is BSM Naruto being able to keep up with Juubito while Hashirama got blitzed,


A Base Mokuton Clone got blitz'd; that doesn't say much. The Mokuton Clones are obviously slower then the original as otherwise Kages like Mei would have been dumpster diffed by Madara Mokuton Clones based on speed alone.



> also BSM can one-shot Hashirama once he gets past his wood structures, with BM Minato on his side, this is a given


Why is it a given; we've seen Hashirama beat a more powerful force with his Mouton creations before; Madara's ISO.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 25, 2019)

FoboBemo said:


> read the fucking thread. me and several other dudes address his points over and over.
> 
> 
> More
> ...


literally proof that you didn't


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 25, 2019)

Hardcore said:


> i am pretty sure it is clear that after several attempts, argument becomes pointless when someone want to just go on forever sticking to his own fanfiction and interpretations, for example when someone claims that Tsunade or Kn4 are >> BM B, a one-liner in this thread is what's best deserved


 
I debated Itachifans for YEARS. There is no greater fanfiction than them, and you know what I did. I knew the scans to get. I was ready to call them on it in any thread and did so countless times. If you're not here for the debate, then why are you? Show them, prove them wrong so everyone sees.



FoboBemo said:


> read the fucking thread. me and several other dudes address his points over and over.
> 
> 
> More
> ...



You never addressed it in that thread. You addressed the post, not the point. You took his quote and read into this shitty thread without ever debating it, and I will admit that I don't follow the NBD much anymore and you may have. But you're go to proof was nothing.

I believe that's flaming but it seems the mods nowadays let everything go, just look at this shitty thread.


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 25, 2019)

IchLiebe said:


> I debated Itachifans for YEARS. There is no greater fanfiction than them, and you know what I did. I knew the scans to get. I was ready to call them on it in any thread and did so countless times. If you're not here for the debate, then why are you? Show them, prove them wrong so everyone sees.



how noble, but i am sorry to be the one to inform you that you achieved nothing and no one actually changed his mind

they just gave you a red bar and then most of them just stopped posting, repped you for your hopeless idealism though


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 25, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Why do they have the speed advantage? I can show you my reasoning why they don't, but can you show me your reasoning for why they do?



Juubito is the perfect example, Hashirama has good reaction feats fighting VOTE Madara with kyuubi, but not enough for BSM Naruto and BM Minato, two faster characters at once and one of them having FTG, this is too much Turrin,

literally Minato would teleport his large wooden structures away and Hashi would simultaneously get a TBB to his face



Turrin said:


> 1) Edo-Hashirama has less chakra then Living Hashirama
> 2) Naruto was combining his strength with Minato and the other half of the Kyuubi when accomplishing that feat
> 
> So we have enhanced Naruto is around the level of downgraded Hashirama; Chakra Wise.



1) why?
2) okay, but still Hashi was referring to the dispersed chakra, which was not the entirety of Naruto's chakra


Turrin said:


> A Base Mokuton Clone got blitz'd; that doesn't say much. The Mokuton Clones are obviously slower then the original as otherwise Kages like Mei would have been dumpster diffed by Madara Mokuton Clones based on speed alone.



why are they slower? Mokuton clones are supposed to be better than normal clones, Naruto spread his clones in the entire battlefield and they all showed similar speed, Madara's clones used Susano'o so they are out of this argument


----------



## Android (Mar 25, 2019)

Btw 

One of the worst statements in NBD history is that Hashirama has a chakra equal to full Kurama.

 Read the fucking manga. Hashirama's chakra = the chakra Naruto handed to the SA.


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 25, 2019)

Hardcore said:


> how noble, but i am sorry to be the one to inform you that you achieved nothing and no one actually changed his mind
> 
> they just gave you a red bar and then most of them just stopped posting, repped you for your hopeless idealism though



I did. I got them to admit they were wrong many times, as did I. Again, why are you here if not for the debate? 

I had a green bar when I stayed in the NBD, red bar is from the cafe. They got stronger rep over there.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 25, 2019)

The Cafe' is an unforgiving place..... just terrible at times...


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 25, 2019)

IchLiebe said:


> I did. I got them to admit they were wrong many times, as did I.



proof?



IchLiebe said:


> Again, why are you here if not for the debate?



because there are always posters that are unbiased and are really open for arguments and changing their minds, the one-liners in this thread do not apply to them..


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 25, 2019)

Hardcore said:


> proof?
> 
> 
> 
> because there are always posters that are unbiased and are really open for arguments and changing their minds, the one-liners in this thread do not apply to them..



You can read this thread .

People admitted they were wrong.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 26, 2019)

Hardcore said:


> Juubito is the perfect example, Hashirama has good reaction feats fighting VOTE Madara with kyuubi, but not enough for BSM Naruto and BM Minato, two faster characters at once and one of them having FTG, this is too much Turrin,
> 
> literally Minato would teleport his large wooden structures away and Hashi would simultaneously get a TBB to his face
> 
> ...



1. I’ve already answered the Juubito thing.

Anyway as far as reactions go the bottom line is that Base Hashirama kept up with EMS Madara who has the same Choke Tome as Sasuke, which allowed Sasuke to keep up with Juubitos speed. So Base Hashirama should be able to keep up and SM Hashirama should be able to keep up even better. 

2. I already said the pair could win with FTG tactics or depending how fast Minato could become with Naruto giving him even more Kyuubi Chakra or him stacking SM with BM himself. So I’m not  arguing they can’t win with an upset but it will take an upset

3. Because Edos are weaker then their living counter parts; and in some cases there was a larger effect then others. In Hashirama case he doesn’t seem like he can do even use Senpo  Shinsuusenju during the war 

4. The dispersed chakra included the chakra that is also dispersed in Minato and Naruto; basically he was referring to the fact that Naruto had enough chakra to teleport the entire alliance, which also includes himself and Minato. It should also be mentioned that Hashirama says Naruto almost has as much as him and its doubtful Hashirama is including the extra chakra he gets in SM

5. When were Mokuton clones said to be better then Kage Bushin clones? And I gave you a good reason as to why they are slower; as non of Madara Mokuton clones illustrates the same speed as he did.

I don’t see why using Susanoo would somehow change the Mokuton Clones reflexes and reaction speed. 

Ether way there is nothing telling us that Mokubushin have the same speed as the original and we’ve seen with other elemental clone techniques like Mizubushin that the clones produced are weaker then the original. So we can’t assume that Mokubushin are as physically capable as the original; we also have the other tinkle here that Hashirama was slower as an Edo too, so even if the clones did copy his ability they would still be slower then living Hashirama.

In which case we should look at the originals feats and compare; as I said above living Hashirama kept up with EMS Madara. Which is enough to say he can keep up with Juubito. Then add SM with its x10 increase and Sensing; and Hashirama definatly should be able to keep up


----------



## JayK (Mar 26, 2019)

- Totsuka can seal Kaguya/Hagoromo


----------



## PrimeRichard (Mar 26, 2019)

JayK said:


> - Totsuka can seal Kaguya/Hagoromo


Well the *DB* says it seals any target and the *wiki* also says 
"It is an ethereal weapon with an enchanted blade capable of sealing the target it pierces. Those who are stabbed by the sword are drawn into the jar and trapped in a genjutsu-like "world of drunken dreams" for all eternity"
At least an argument can be made for


----------



## Ultrafragor (Mar 26, 2019)

It already doesn't make sense that there are seals strong enough to hod Kaguya, so if Totsuka holds her we can't really be mad.

Like, why did she need Black Zetsu's help to take over Madara.....


----------



## JayK (Mar 26, 2019)

PrimeRichard said:


> Well the *DB* says it seals any target and the *wiki* also says
> "It is an ethereal weapon with an enchanted blade capable of sealing the target it pierces. Those who are stabbed by the sword are drawn into the jar and trapped in a genjutsu-like "world of drunken dreams" for all eternity"
> At least an argument can be made for


Are you also one of those people who believe that Itachi can defeat Galactus?

So much NLF and wank in one post I can't even...


----------



## Artistwannabe (Mar 26, 2019)

JayK said:


> Are you also one of those people who believe that Itachi can defeat Galactus?


Totsuka gg


----------



## Sufex (Mar 26, 2019)

Thread should be renamed _Turrin says the darndest things _


----------



## PrimeRichard (Mar 26, 2019)

JayK said:


> Are you also one of those people who believe that Itachi can defeat Galactus?
> 
> So much NLF and wank in one post I can't even...


well the author, wiki and DB >>> you


----------



## JayK (Mar 26, 2019)

PrimeRichard said:


> well the author, wiki and DB >>> you


I'd recommend you creating a Galactus (can also be someone much weaker tbh) vs Itachi thread then in the OBD if you think that way.

After all Yata Mirror deflects anything and Totsuka seals anything. 

Can't believe people buy that garbage.


----------



## Kisame (Mar 26, 2019)

Name a character and I'll tell you ridiculous things I've heard said about them, both over/underestimation.


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 26, 2019)

Shark said:


> Name a character and I'll tell you ridiculous things I've heard said about them, both over/underestimation.



Kisame


----------



## Kisame (Mar 27, 2019)

Hardcore said:


> Kisame


Note that the following claims are based on absurdity (or at least my interpretation of it), _not_ on the number of people that believed them or how common they are:

Kisame tanking Tsukiyomi
Kisame >= JJ Madara in reflexes
Kisame > Nagato/BM Naruto/collective Sannin
Kisame is a bad match up for Minato
Daikodan > V4 Susano'o + ethereal weapons
Waterdome is as big as Konoha

--------------


Kisame is weaker than Zabuza.
Kisame is weaker than Manda.
Kisame's suitons (and most suitons) don't do damage, they 'splash' and push back the enemy a bit.
10 Kisames are needed to beat Jiraiya.
Preta path is stronger than Kisame 1v1 and will beat him in fight.
Kisame is stupid for thinking Hirudora is a ninjutsu, and this can be used as reference to gauge his intelligence/tactics in other fights.
Kisame's entire waterdome can be avoided (not escaped from after being caught) in the first place by flying away while the character is close to Kisame and is on the ground.
Kisame's senjikizame sharks will lose against Orochimaru's Mandara no jin, even if the sharks regenerate from damage _and_ the clash talking place on water.
While Kisame is using Bakusui Shouha, Waterdome, healing from Samehada he is extremely susceptible to being blitzed and killed (as he's waving the seals/as the water is coming out)
Kisame can't breathe underwater unless he's fused with Samehada

This is all I can remember for now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Artistwannabe (Mar 27, 2019)

Shark said:


> Name a character and I'll tell you ridiculous things I've heard said about them, both over/underestimation.


Founders


----------



## Kisame (Mar 27, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Founders


Name someone else please, everything late war arc and after is not worth discussing imo


----------



## Artistwannabe (Mar 27, 2019)

Shark said:


> Name someone else please, everything late war arc and after is not worth discussing imo


I T A C H I


----------



## Kisame (Mar 27, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> I T A C H I


I'll do that later, the list will be endless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame (Mar 27, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> I T A C H I



Itachi is as skilled in swordsmanship as Kisame or better
Itachi can *mind-control* multiple high tier shinobi simultaneously with his 3T
Itachi can use Tsuykiyomi on multiple targets simultaneously provided they're all looking at him
Itachi can make high tier shinobi commit suicide by using their own jutsu on themselves (like he did to young Deidara)
Itachi can defeat all six paths of Pain and Nagato simultaneously by using one Tsukiyomi on one of the paths, the chakra will travel back to Nagato and since he sees what the paths see they all get one-shotted simultaneously
Itachi didn't need KCM Naruto and Bee to defeat Nagato, and the evidence that Itachi individually > Nagato is him, Bee and KCM Naruto defeating Nagato i.e the events of that fight
While SM Jiraiya is posing against Itachi, Ma and Pa will double-punch him in the face for yelling next to their ears. Except this time it won't end in a comedic fashion and will instead be full power Sage-enhanced punches that splatter Jiraiya's brains - because Itachi had already mind-controlled Ma and Pa with his 3T.
The collective Sannin with full knowledge and Part I ET will push Sick Itachi to no more than low-mid diff.
Itachi will genjutsu GG MS Obito
Itachi will defeat Orochimaru w/p II Edo Tensei through some genjutsu shenanigans
-----------------------------------------------------------

Orochimaru w/o Edo Tensei is stronger than Itachi
Orochimaru w/o Edo Tensei is equal to Itachi
Tsunade is equal to Itachi
Zabuza is stronger than Itachi
Mei is stronger than Itachi
Shinobi with Kurenai-level reflexes will have no trouble with Itachi's speeds
3T Itachi is Jonin level
WA Kakashi can *break *Tsukiyomi with his MS
You don't need Uchiha blood _or _dojutsu to *break *Tsukiyomi, you just have to be skilled enough
Itachi's sharingan genjutsu skill is not exceptional from most Uchiha or Kakashi, because Chiyo was talking about Uchiha in general
The context of the flashback of Itachi vs Orochimaru had nothing to do with establishing Itachi's superiority
Depending on the speed of the incoming attack, Itachi might not have enough time to manifest a full Susano'o with Totsuka and Yata, except when it comes to Kirin because it's a chance to say it destroyed Yata right before Itachi gets up and re-manifests an ethereal weapon that doesn't come with Susano'o out of nothing and proceeds to have Zetsu hype that mirror that was just destroyed as the ultimate defense. But remember in all this chaos, Itachi might not be fast enough to manifest Yata in time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame (Mar 27, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Founders


A few years ago someone told me on this site that EMS Madara is stronger than Hashirama, this is back before the war arc where the only information we had on these two is that Hashirama beat Madara.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Mar 27, 2019)

Shark said:


> Name a character and I'll tell you ridiculous things I've heard said about them, both over/underestimation.


Minato!


----------



## Grinningfox (Mar 27, 2019)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> Minato!


Best I ever heard was that he was lowkage


----------



## Trojan (Mar 27, 2019)

Shark said:


> Itachi is as skilled in swordsmanship as Kisame or better
> Itachi can *mind-control* multiple high tier shinobi simultaneously with his 3T
> Itachi can use Tsuykiyomi on multiple targets simultaneously provided they're all looking at him
> Itachi can make high tier shinobi commit suicide by using their own jutsu on themselves (like he did to young Deidara)
> ...


pretty sure you could have listed more than that...


----------



## Kisame (Mar 27, 2019)

Hussain said:


> pretty sure you could have listed more than that...


Well there's Sage light's posts but the dude is obviously a troll so I don't take his posts seriously.

You need to focus your attention on the incoming Minato post that I will do tomorrow after I get some sleep


----------



## SammySam (Mar 27, 2019)

FoboBemo said:


> Thread should be renamed _Turrin says the darndest things _


----------



## Trojan (Mar 27, 2019)

Shark said:


> You need to focus your attention on the incoming Minato post that I will do tomorrow after I get some sleep


if you dare to mention that Minato was overrated at any point I will neg you to oblivion


----------



## SammySam (Mar 27, 2019)

Shark said:


> Kisame > Nagato/BM Naruto/collective Sannin



Fuck.

I'm a Kisame wanker in your eyes then 

Oh well, I don't hold the other beliefs, I assume this is stuff Mawdez has said?



Shark said:


> Itachi didn't need KCM Naruto and Bee to defeat Nagato, and the evidence that Itachi individually > Nagato is him, Bee and KCM Naruto defeating Nagato i.e the events of that fight


??????????

That's not a sentence


----------



## Kisame (Mar 27, 2019)

SammySam said:


> Fuck.
> 
> I'm a Kisame wanker in your eyes then
> 
> ...


It was said that Itachi > Nagato, and when asked for justification the person said "the evidence is what happened in the manga when Itachi beat Nagato" more or less. So his evidence of Itachi being > Nagato is Itachi, KCM Naruto and Bee being > Nagato.


----------



## JuicyG (Mar 27, 2019)

Sage light said:


> Sasuke reacted to *Juubito *with *no difficulty*, and by extension *Itachi'd also react to it*.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Mar 27, 2019)

Shark said:


> Itachi is as skilled in swordsmanship as Kisame or better
> Itachi can *mind-control* multiple high tier shinobi simultaneously with his 3T
> Itachi can use Tsuykiyomi on multiple targets simultaneously provided they're all looking at him
> Itachi can make high tier shinobi commit suicide by using their own jutsu on themselves (like he did to young Deidara)
> ...



You can add Itachi's feats in a genjutsu should count as feats in reality.


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 27, 2019)

Shark said:


> Well there's Sage light's posts but the dude is obviously a troll so I don't take his posts seriously.
> 
> You need to focus your attention on the incoming Minato post that I will do tomorrow after I get some sleep



Not attempting to bash or be funny but has anyone actually asked sage if hes serious with his post or not?


----------



## ShinAkuma (Mar 27, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Not attempting to bash or be funny but has anyone actually asked sage if hes serious with his post or not?



It's better that we don't know.


----------



## Kisame (Mar 27, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Not attempting to bash or be funny but has anyone actually asked sage if hes serious with his post or not?


He has been asked, but he ignored the question.

The dude initially appeared to be Itachi-specific, but if you notice the posts he makes and who he ranks above the other the dude is obviously trolling.

I caught him once saying Kisame >> SM Jiraiya and in another thread SM Jiraiya >> Kisame.


----------



## Zero890 (Mar 27, 2019)

3T Itachi>SM Jiraiya is the worst statement I've seen recently.


----------



## SammySam (Mar 27, 2019)

Zero890 said:


> 3T Itachi>SM Jiraiya is the worst statement I've seen recently.



Still better than SM Jiraiya=MS Itachi


----------



## Zero890 (Mar 27, 2019)

SammySam said:


> Still better than SM Jiraiya=MS Itachi



 Base Jiraiya>MS Itachi as per canon


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 27, 2019)

Shark said:


> He has been asked, but he ignored the question.
> 
> The dude initially appeared to be Itachi-specific, but if you notice the posts he makes and who he ranks above the other the dude is obviously trolling.
> 
> I caught him once saying Kisame >> SM Jiraiya and in another thread SM Jiraiya >> Kisame.



So then the real question comes into play my boy omote vs sage light #1 troll who you got?


----------



## ShinAkuma (Mar 27, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> So then the real question comes into play my boy omote vs sage light #1 troll who you got?



While omote has the superior legitimate troll arguments sage light overwhelms with walls of text that make no sense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryuzaki (Mar 28, 2019)

When JJ said Kisame could fly


----------



## Sufex (Mar 28, 2019)

Zero890 said:


> Base Jiraiya>MS Itachi as per canon


>still desperately clinging desperately to a P1 statement which has been retconned and debunked by later, more relevant feats and portrayal

I mean unless you really think Jiraya would beat both itachi and kisame? If you're using that scan you dont get to pick and choose, zero.

I was arguing base jiraya > MS itachi  is itachi an easy win, at worst SM Jman is still in itachis favour.

You also read the post wrong, I said 3T should still beat base jman comfortably, he 1 shot orochimari IN *CANON *with 3T who is seen as superior to and beat J man IN *CANON*. I gave a fuck ton of reasons and arguments but ignored you 70% of them, just got triggered and negged me. But please continue to bring your butthurt and salt into this thread, zero

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zero890 (Mar 28, 2019)

FoboBemo said:


> >still desperately clinging desperately to a P1 statement which has been retconned and debunked by later, more relevant feats and portrayal
> 
> I mean unless you really think Jiraya would beat both itachi and kisame? If you're using that scan you dont get to pick and choose, zero.



Its a joke.



FoboBemo said:


> I was arguing base jiraya > MS itachi is itachi an easy win, at worst SM Jman is still in itachis favour.



Jman vs. Itachi is not an easy fight, I don't care if you think he wins.



FoboBemo said:


> You also read the post wrong, I said 3T should still beat base jman comfortably, he 1 shot orochimari IN *CANON *with 3T who is seen as superior to and beat J man IN *CANON*.



_*In canon* _Jman wasn't one shooted and you yourself said that even with Sage Mode, 3T Itachi still had the advantage. If you did not want to imply that then you should have explained your argument better.



FoboBemo said:


> I gave a fuck ton of reasons and arguments but ignored you 70% of them



Arguments that led to a discussion in which I did not want to enter because like I said I don't care if you think Itachi is stronger, the fact is that he is not going to be easily defeated because that didn't hapenned even _in canon_.



FoboBemo said:


> But please continue to bring your butthurt and salt into this thread, zero



Im not salty you deserved it.


----------



## Sufex (Mar 28, 2019)

Zero890 said:


> Its a joke.


Keep backpeddling bro, even if it was a joke (I dont believe you) it was an awful joke which everyone thought was real. mostly because you saninn wankers keep using it in arguments.



Zero890 said:


> Jman vs. Itachi is not an easy fight, I don't care if you think he wins.





> Arguments that led to a discussion in which I did not want to enter because like I said I don't care if you think Itachi is stronger, the fact is that he is not going to be easily defeated because that didn't hapenned even _in canon_.



Well guess I dont give a shit what you think either, why even enter the thread if you're not open to changing your opinions or even engaging opposing ones?



Zero890 said:


> Im not salty you deserved it.



 keep being sensitive zero.


----------



## Azula (Mar 28, 2019)

add Nagato beating the Gokage as the newest entrant.


----------



## Zembie (Mar 28, 2019)

Azula said:


> add Nagato beating the Gokage as the newest entrant.


What's so bad about a statement that can be argued for? This isn't a bad statement at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zero890 (Mar 28, 2019)

FoboBemo said:


> Keep backpeddling bro, it was an even if it was a joke (I dont believe you) it was an awful joke which everyone though was real. mostly because you saninn wankers keep using it.



Nobody here thinks that Base Jiraiya is stronger than Itachi and Kisame. You were the only one who took it seriously.



FoboBemo said:


> Well guess I dont give a shit what you think either



Exactly, however, it is a FACT that is not an easy fight not my opinion.



FoboBemo said:


> why even enter the thread if you're not open to changing your opinions or even engaging opposing ones?



Because none of the people who are on a specific side (Jiraiya or Itachi) will change their mind. 



FoboBemo said:


> keep being sensitive zero



The man who called my arguments trash etc. Don't deserve it... ok.


----------



## Sufex (Mar 28, 2019)

Zero890 said:


> Because none of the people who are on a specific side (Jiraiya or Itachi) will change their mind.



That explains it



Zero890 said:


> Trash opinions and salt Trash opinions and salt Trash opinions and salt Trash opinions and salt Trash opinions and salt



Man you were right, I really dont give a shit about your opinions.  Doesn't mean I will neg you with a salty message tho.


----------



## Azula (Mar 28, 2019)

Zembie said:


> What's so bad about a statement that can be argued for? This isn't a bad statement at all.



It's bad.


----------



## JayK (Mar 28, 2019)

Nagato > KCM Naruto & B > Gokage > Nagato


----------



## Grinningfox (Mar 28, 2019)

JayK said:


> Nagato > KCM Naruto & B > Gokage > Nagato



Who said this ?


----------



## JayK (Mar 28, 2019)

Grinningfox said:


> Who said this ?


Well Nagato ragdoll'd KCM Naruto and B.

KCM Naruto & B should be able to clear the Gokage yet a decent amount of people are under the impression Nagato can't solo them.


----------



## Sufex (Mar 28, 2019)

JayK said:


> Well Nagato ragdoll'd KCM Naruto and B.
> 
> KCM Naruto & B should be able to clear the Gokage yet a decent amount of people are under the impression Nagato can't solo them.



Thankfully it seems to be just 1 person.



Azula said:


> add Nagato beating the Gokage as the newest entrant.


----------



## Azula (Mar 28, 2019)

JayK said:


> Nagato ragdoll'd KCM Naruto and B.



When Naruto did not use clones or his shunshin and B did not go above V2. 

You sure these de-powered versions of KCM Naruto and B will stand upto V2 Raikage or Byakugo Jinton?


----------



## Zero890 (Mar 28, 2019)

FoboBemo said:


> I really dont give a shit about your opinions.



I don't care your opinion either 



FoboBemo said:


> Doesn't mean I will neg you with a salty message tho.



In fact, I am not one of those who neg people usually, if I negged you it was because you deserved it. You have really been here a short time you can recieve a neg for give a disagree rate


----------



## Sufex (Mar 28, 2019)

Zero890 said:


>



I dont care dude


----------



## Tanto (Mar 28, 2019)

Minato not being fast.


----------



## Omote (Mar 28, 2019)

My thread is generating the perfect amount of toxicity


----------



## ShinAkuma (Mar 28, 2019)

Omote said:


> My thread is generating the perfect amount of toxicity


----------



## Android (Mar 29, 2019)

Update: SM Naruto = Juugo.

My freakin sides


----------



## Tanto (Mar 29, 2019)

Android said:


> Update: SM Naruto = Juugo



Who said that


----------



## Android (Mar 29, 2019)

Tanto said:


> Who said that


Our beloved Sage.


----------



## Android (Apr 1, 2019)

Update: Current Sasuke has identical chakra reserves to current Naruto.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 2, 2019)

Lol, konan can't control her paper now and where it goes.


----------



## LIBU (Apr 2, 2019)

Update- Konan can react to Juubidara!


----------



## LIBU (Apr 2, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Lol, konan can't control her paper now and where it goes.


Trying hard to twist my statements.
My point:
Konan's attack pattern is linear
Your point:
He said konan can't control her papers
Me:


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 2, 2019)

Tsunade being outlasted because of her healing jutsu when she fought Madara for a whole day, filled reserves of the other Kage, healed them, attacking, and healing herself.


----------



## Bonly (Apr 2, 2019)

Insert 98 percent of the statements made by Kakashi dick riders fanboys


----------



## Crow (Apr 2, 2019)

Sage light said:


> @Crow Night Gai gets countered by the Mirror. It could reflect Kusanagi the same thing pierced JJ Madara when wielded by an blind sick fatigued Itachi.



That Yata Mirror counters Night Gai


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 2, 2019)

LIBU said:


> Konan's attack pattern is linear



Which I agreed to.... you then tried to argue against her being able to control them or attack sakura from different angles.


Controls paper...but can't move the directions in which they attack...gets manga panels showing her surrounding multiple victims with paper...but it's ooc. 

Yeah we're done here.


----------



## LIBU (Apr 2, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Which I agreed to


Okay



Ishmael said:


> you then tried to argue against her being able to control them or attack sakura from different angles.


Again twisting my statements.
I said "on panel" konan never attacked from different angles.



Ishmael said:


> Controls paper...but can't move the directions in which they attack...gets manga panels showing her surrounding multiple victims with paper...but it's ooc.


i argued she never attacked from different angles on panel.if you are claiming she did then show me those panels.


Ishmael said:


> Yeah we're done here.


First show me those panels you are talking about


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 2, 2019)

LIBU said:


> Okay
> 
> Again twisting my statements.
> I said "on panel" konan never attacked from different angles.
> ...



Ok.


----------



## Tanto (Apr 3, 2019)

Itachi not being good in genjutsu said by @LIBU


----------



## LIBU (Apr 3, 2019)

Tanto said:


> Itachi not being good in genjutsu said by @LIBU


What? I never stated that if i did show me that statement.
Even in the thread i never stated something even close to that.
BTW
The thread was about comparing sasuke's & Itachi's basic genjutsu casted by BS/MS not special MS techniques


----------



## Woodward (Apr 3, 2019)

Plainly obvious you can tell when someone is trolling, unless you're dumb enough not to understand sarcasm. Here are legit trash statements made by people who are supposedly good at ''debating'':

-Founders > Nagato
-Hirudora destroyed V3 Susanoo
-Itachi blitzed Killer Bee
-Shinsuusenju/PS can tank CST
-Jinton atomizes CT 
etc.


----------



## Tri (Apr 3, 2019)

Alive Minato soloing the Sannin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zembie (Apr 3, 2019)

Tri said:


> Alive Minato soloing the Sannin


Hey you can argue about Orochimaru but the other two ain't really doing a lot


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 3, 2019)

Woodward said:


> Founders > Nagato
> -Hirudora destroyed



Umm...


----------



## Tanto (Apr 6, 2019)

hashirama being completely invulnerable to Genjutsu although he has Exactly NO feats or knowledge suggesting he can deal with it.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 6, 2019)

Tanto said:


> hashirama being completely invulnerable to Genjutsu although he has Exactly NO feats or knowledge suggesting he can deal with it.



Where's this outrageous claim located?


----------



## Cad Bane (Apr 6, 2019)

Tanto said:


> hashirama being completely invulnerable to Genjutsu although he has Exactly NO feats or knowledge suggesting he can deal with it.


Fighting and defeating Madara Uchiha is itself a feat showing that he can deal with it. Especially since Madara is one of the most powerful Genjutsu users with his feat of mind-controlling a 100% powered Kurama.


----------



## Cad Bane (Apr 6, 2019)

@Tanto 

Although I agree that the statement of Hashirama being completely invulnerable to it is false. Rinnegan Sasuke for example could probably use Genjutsu on him.


----------



## Tanto (Apr 6, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Where's this outrageous claim located?



 here it's heavily implied that he is. The only argument that he wouldn't be caught  in genjutsu was  " hashirama doe "



DoctorDoom6789 said:


> Fighting and defeating Madara Uchiha is itself a feat showing that he can deal with it. Especially since Madara is one of the most powerful Genjutsu users with his feat of mind-controlling a 100% powered Kurama.



There's no proof that Madara ever did use genjutsu on him. He has no feats and no knowledge. Suggesting he's resistant to genjutsu is headcanon without feats or statements. The fact that He locks eyes with Madara multiple times would suggest he doesn't know about genjutsu.


----------



## Mithos (Apr 7, 2019)

Tanto said:


> The fact that He locks eyes with Madara multiple times would suggest he doesn't know about genjutsu.



I'm sorry, but this is a strong contender for exactly what this thread is about: worst statements in the NBD.

The Senju and Uchiha were constantly at war, but Hashirama didn't know about _Sharingan: Genjutsu_?


----------



## kokodeshide (Apr 7, 2019)

Woodward said:


> Hirudora destroyed V3 Susanoo
> -Itachi blitzed Killer Bee


I'm with you on your other stuff. But, if hirudora didn't destroy susanoo, what happened? Madara says he was trying his best to capture then so you cant really make the argument that he just took a nap. He was straight up wrecked.

And Itachi going 100 percent behind Bee before he can move is a blitz, how was it not?


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 7, 2019)

NOT ON NBD, but still on topic:
"Shisui's gonna control Kaguya with his KA" - someone, somewhere, i don't remember who and where...


----------



## Woodward (Apr 7, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> I'm with you on your other stuff. But, if hirudora didn't destroy susanoo, what happened? Madara says he was trying his best to capture then so you cant really make the argument that he just took a nap. He was straight up wrecked.
> 
> And Itachi going 100 percent behind Bee before he can move is a blitz, how was it not?



Madara also said he wanted to become Jubi's Jin as fast as possible, but he delayed it to fight Hashirama instead. It's just his character. Unless you think Kisame, who tanked Hirudora head one, is more durable than V3 Susanoo then all what Hirudora did was it pushed back Susanoo far away.

Itachi told Bee ''behind you'' to which Bee replied ''I know'' or something along those lines. Itachi can't possibly conventionally blitz Bee, who casually reacted to Hirashin when he didn't reach his prime.


----------



## The_Conqueror (Apr 7, 2019)

most of the statements retconned Turrin is making

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (Apr 7, 2019)

- BSM Naruto and Tobirama are god tier
- Delta is Hidan level at most
- Adult Naruto would get blitzed by Juubito
- Nagato stops PS with Preta and CT
- Nagato > Founders (yet fucking again)
- People still fucking claiming Hashi has no Genjutsu resistance when Mads was his lifetime rival

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (Apr 7, 2019)

- Adult Sakura > Fused Momoshiki in physical strength


----------



## kokodeshide (Apr 7, 2019)

Woodward said:


> Madara also said he wanted to become Jubi's Jin as fast as possible, but he delayed it to fight Hashirama instead. It's just his character. Unless you think Kisame, who tanked Hirudora head one, is more durable than V3 Susanoo then all what Hirudora did was it pushed back Susanoo far away.


Not the same situation. This is to create the Juubi, madara had time after the juubi was already there because he had control over obito.

And, madara said before AND after that he was really trying.

It pushed him away and destroyed him, why else would he simply sit there and not even move after hirudora stopped exploding?



Woodward said:


> Itachi told Bee ''behind you'' to which Bee replied ''I know'' or something along those lines. Itachi can't possibly conventionally blitz Bee, who casually reacted to Hirashin when he didn't reach his prime.


If bee couldnt stop itachi before he got behind him and spoke, that's a blitz.

And, Viz has Bee say "Got it".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Apr 7, 2019)

JayK said:


> - People still fucking claiming Hashi has no Genjutsu resistance when Mads was his lifetime rival


is that relevant tho? 

would you say Kakashi has counter for the 8 Gates attacks because Gai is his rival? 
especially since Asspulldara's battles against Hashirama was him using PS.

Sasuke is Naruto's rival, and yet he never once used Genjutsu against Naruto either. How do you explain that?


----------



## JayK (Apr 7, 2019)

Hussain said:


> is that relevant tho?


definitely



Hussain said:


> would you say Kakashi has counter for the 8 Gates attacks because Gai is his rival?


Not the same thing as 8th Gate is essentially FAR out of MS Kakashi's league (god tier vs mid tier) while both Madara and Hashi are generally in the same ballpark (top tier vs top tier).



Hussain said:


> Sasuke is Naruto's rival, and yet he never once used Genjutsu against Naruto either. How do you explain that?


I call that Kishi's dogshit writing.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 7, 2019)

JayK said:


> I call that Kishi's dogshit writing.


Since he is the same writer in both cases, can't we apply his dogshit writing to Hashirama & Asspulldara as well?


----------



## JayK (Apr 7, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Since he is the same writer in both cases, can't we apply his dogshit writing to Hashirama & Asspulldara as well?


No because CiS applies.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Apr 7, 2019)

Hashirama did often fight against the Uchiha clan throughout his life (unlike Naruto), so maybe.


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 7, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Sasuke is Naruto's rival, and yet he never once used Genjutsu against Naruto either. How do you explain that?



>no genjutsu ever used on the MC the entire series

ck


----------



## Tanto (Apr 7, 2019)

Matto said:


> The Senju and Uchiha were constantly at war, but Hashirama didn't know about _Sharingan: Genjutsu_?



Purely headcanon until you can prove hashirama has feats or knowledge dealing with it. It was never stated or shown that he has genjutsu resistance. In the manga, hashirama locks eyes with madara multiple times, if he knew about genjutsu why would he look him into the eyes ?



JayK said:


> People still fucking claiming Hashi has no Genjutsu resistance when Mads was his lifetime rival



Read my last paragraph.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Apr 7, 2019)

>Minato without fox can make trouble to the gokage.


----------



## Woodward (Apr 8, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Not the same situation. This is to create the Juubi, madara had time after the juubi was already there because he had control over obito.
> And, madara said before AND after that he was really trying.
> It pushed him away and destroyed him, why else would he simply sit there and not even move after hirudora stopped exploding?


Because part of his control was that Obito became Jubi Jin? The same situation really. It's Madara character nothing else. Do you think Hirudora, that was tanked by Kisame, who gets stabbed by mere kunai, is more durable than Susanoo?


kokodeshide said:


> If bee couldnt stop itachi before he got behind him and spoke, that's a blitz.


Huh? He swang Samehada back at him. VIZ doesn't really prove the notion Itachi blitzed Bee either. In the end, Bee knew Itachi was behind him, despite being distracted by Nagato's summoning, and reacted to Itachi's sneak-attack by swinging Samehada back at him.


----------



## kokodeshide (Apr 8, 2019)

Woodward said:


> Because part of his control was that Obito became Jubi Jin? The same situation really. It's Madara character nothing else. Do you think Hirudora, that was tanked by Kisame, who gets stabbed by mere kunai, is more durable than Susanoo?


Madara statements saying he was actually trying AFTER the hirudora. You cant ignore that. If someone after a fight says they tried their best that means they tried their best. Simple as that.
As for kisame, all that your example proves is that kisame can be cut. That's it. He factually survived hirudora better. That's a feat for him. Madara himself was cut by a sword yet in sure you think he could survive jutsu far stronger than a simple sword, right?



Woodward said:


> Huh? He swang Samehada back at him. VIZ doesn't really prove the notion Itachi blitzed Bee either. In the end, Bee knew Itachi was behind him, despite being distracted by Nagato's summoning, and reacted to Itachi's sneak-attack by swinging Samehada back at him.


 the point is he had to travel all the way behind him without bee even reacting. If he had attacked instead of speaking, or used amaterasu Bee would have died. He already demonstrates that he can easily dodged bees attacks. And he even feints him successfully, then he matches up with his 7 sword style without much issue. And you think it's a stretch that BASE Bee was blitzed? You are entirely basing it off a feat he has against some else. All it really means is that minatos sneaky sneaky attacks are not GG. You cant just ignore the feat just because you dont like that it doesnt match up with your views on some other characters.


----------



## Android (Apr 8, 2019)

Update: Sasuke defeating Jubi Jinchurikis with Rinnegan Genjutsu


----------



## InfiniteHiraishin (Apr 8, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Sasuke is Naruto's rival, and yet he never once used Genjutsu against Naruto either. How do you explain that?


During any of their fights in Part 1, Sasuke wasn't greatly skilled in casting Genjutsu.

Come Shippuden, Hebi Sasuke could've dismantled him without Sharingan.
Post Kage Summit, he was going blind.
And come War Arc, Naruto quickly developed his rapport with Kurama, and Perfect Jins are a good hard counter to Genjutsu.


----------



## Woodward (Apr 8, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Madara statements saying he was actually trying AFTER the hirudora. You cant ignore that. If someone after a fight says they tried their best that means they tried their best. Simple as that.
> As for kisame, all that your example proves is that kisame can be cut. That's it. He factually survived hirudora better. That's a feat for him. Madara himself was cut by a sword yet in sure you think he could survive jutsu far stronger than a simple sword, right?



Madara uses Susanoo tank attacks, not his own body so not his durability. Susanoo >>>> Kisame in cutting, blunt, heat, explosive and all kind resistance there is. Hirudora didn't bust something when someone far, far less durable tanked it. Unless you've got a scan actually showing Susanoo being destroyed, then your presumption of off-panel event has no value. All what the manga has shown is Hirudora pushed back Susanoo. Hirudora has no quantifiable feats of destroying something of Susanoo's durability, when it was tanked by someone far less durable. Mind you, Kisame tanked it underwater and air pressure, which is what Hirudora is, is stronger in water than it is in air. In technical means, Hirudora used on Kisame is stronger than one used on Susanoo because of terrain advantage.



kokodeshide said:


> the point is he had to travel all the way behind him without bee even reacting. If he had attacked instead of speaking, or used amaterasu Bee would have died. He already demonstrates that he can easily dodged bees attacks. And he even feints him successfully, then he matches up with his 7 sword style without much issue. And you think it's a stretch that BASE Bee was blitzed? You are entirely basing it off a feat he has against some else. All it really means is that minatos sneaky sneaky attacks are not GG. You cant just ignore the feat just because you dont like that it doesnt match up with your views on some other characters.



If your definition of blitz is capitalizing on your opponent's distraction and using means of surprise attacks, then Sakura blitzed Kaguya and every sneaky attacks in the manga would all classify as blitz. Except that isn't what blitz is. Blitz means attacking your opponent conventionally speed they can't react to. Bee reacted to Itachi's surprise attack by swinging Samehada. Plain simple. Bee's reflexes > Minato's speed yet Itachi blitzed Bee? Lol. Never happened.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Apr 8, 2019)

Android said:


> Update: Sasuke defeating Jubi Jinchurikis with Rinnegan Genjutsu


Where?


----------



## kokodeshide (Apr 8, 2019)

Woodward said:


> Madara uses Susanoo tank attacks, not his own body so not his durability. Susanoo >>>> Kisame in cutting, blunt, heat, explosive and all kind resistance there is. Hirudora didn't bust something when someone far, far less durable tanked it.


less durable based on what? Cause if you base it on hirudora he would be MORE durable.



Woodward said:


> Unless you've got a scan actually showing Susanoo being destroyed, then your presumption of off-panel event has no value.


It's just bad debate etiquette to request unreasonable amounts of proof.

When Madara took the Tenpachii he remained in susanoo. Every single attack he takes in susano, he stays in susano. Except when he/it is destroyed. Like when he was hit by Jinton or the Juubidama.



Woodward said:


> All what the manga has shown is Hirudora pushed back Susanoo. Hirudora has no quantifiable feats of destroying something of Susanoo's durability, when it was tanked by someone far less durable. Mind you, Kisame tanked it underwater and air pressure, which is what Hirudora is, is stronger in water than it is in air. In technical means, Hirudora used on Kisame is stronger than one used on Susanoo because of terrain advantage.


Pushed back then exploded on him. And you say it has no susanoo level destruction feats, yeah it does, it destroyed susano. Your whole argument is predicated on the fact that kisame is less durable therefore Susano wasnt broken. But if he tanked the same attack that madara didn't that makes him more durable.

All in all we have madaras words saying he was trying before and after.
We see susano getting blasted away and exploded on.
We see madara a while after hirudora finishes exploding and he isnt in susano.
All that leads to the clear conclusion that it was destroyed.

As for the water, the moment hirudora explodes the water effect is lessened.


----------



## Tri (Apr 8, 2019)

Itachi soloing the sannin


----------



## Android (Apr 8, 2019)

Update: every single statement made by @Shinobi no Kami.


----------



## Woodward (Apr 8, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> less durable based on what? Cause if you base it on hirudora he would be MORE durable.



He gets stabbed by a mere kunai or swords, gets his torso blasted by Lariat etc. all of what he was injured by would be tanked by Susanoo low difficulty. If you think Kisame is more durable than Susanoo, then no need for me to prolong this discussion.



kokodeshide said:


> It's just bad debate etiquette to request unreasonable amounts of proof.



Because you're making a ridiculous presumptions of off-panel event, and it is a natural response you need post concrete proof, like an actual panel of it happening. Kishimoto has shown us every *single* *time* when Susanoo was destroyed, yet somehow he made an exception for Hirudora? Lol. 



kokodeshide said:


> When Madara took the Tenpachii he remained in susanoo. Every single attack he takes in susano, he stays in susano. Except when he/it is destroyed. Like when he was hit by Jinton or the Juubidama.



Yet we've never seen Hirudora destroying Susanoo on panel. That and Jinton and TBB >>>> Hirudora.



kokodeshide said:


> Pushed back then exploded on him. And you say it has no susanoo level destruction feats, yeah it does, it destroyed susano. Your whole argument is predicated on the fact that kisame is less durable therefore Susano wasnt broken. But if he tanked the same attack that madara didn't that makes him more durable.



You then need to show a panel of Hirudora destroying Susanoo instead of assuming it. Yes, my predicament is based on that because Susanoo > Kisame in every kind resistance there is by considerable margins, and Kisame tanked Hirudora so in no common sense thinking that Susanoo would be destroyed by the same attack that someone so much less durable tanked it. It's common sense.



kokodeshide said:


> All in all we have madaras words saying he was trying before and after.
> We see susano getting blasted away and exploded on.
> We see madara a while after hirudora finishes exploding and he isnt in susano.
> All that leads to the clear conclusion that it was destroyed.



Already debunked Madara's statement.
Because he deactivated it. No point in keeping it on when he's so far away from the fight.
And finally, we have a panel of Kisame tanking Hirudora.
All that leads to the clear conclusion that Hirudora only pushed back Susanoo far away, as Kishimoto have shown us; if it destroyed Susanoo, Kishimoto would have shown us that like he did with every other attack.


----------



## Mindovin (Apr 8, 2019)

Maybe its power retconned.


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 8, 2019)

Tri said:


> Itachi soloing the sannin



you're welcome

ck


----------



## kokodeshide (Apr 8, 2019)

Woodward said:


> He gets stabbed by a mere kunai or swords, gets his torso blasted by Lariat etc. all of what he was injured by would be tanked by Susanoo low difficulty. If you think Kisame is more durable than Susanoo, then no need for me to prolong this discussion.


Bro, there are different kinds of durability. Kisame is flesh, flesh is cut easier and takes shockwaves better than hard objects. Why are you ignoring thing? And dont prolong the discussion, thats your choice. But when you dont actually address points and then run away because i wont accept your fallacious statements it makes you look ridiculous.


Here, I'll be you.
Sakura could not have survived being hit by an explosive tag because that rips bodies apart and since she gets cut by kunai it never happened. despite her actually doing that.
Or
Hidan could not have ever been hit by Matatabis attacks, despite wide AOE damage because he is cut by weapons.
Or
Naruto could never take half the attacks he does because he is cut by Kunai.

Its fuckin ridiculous. Nearly every fuckin ninja gets cut in this manga except for a select few. are you saying that all of the feats that they have of them tanking such and such powerful attacks are null and void because of that???


Woodward said:


> Because you're making a ridiculous presumptions of off-panel event, and it is a natural response you need post concrete proof, like an actual panel of it happening. Kishimoto has shown us every *single* *time* when Susanoo was destroyed, yet somehow he made an exception for Hirudora? Lol.


No he hasnt. Both the Jinton and the Juubidama were off panel as well, but I'm sure you say that they destroyed it.

Here how about we play your game. Madaras PS never tanked a TBB, show me that the blast didnt just go off and then while the dust settled he just wrapped up kyuubi. Show me the panel of him tanking the TBB. You can't cause there is no such panel, therefore Madara never tanked it. That's the kind BS you are laying down here.
You are asking for proof that DOES NOT exist and then passing it off like you are right. 


Woodward said:


> Yet we've never seen Hirudora destroying Susanoo on panel. That and Jinton and TBB >>>> Hirudora.


Just like the other 2 you just listed. funny.


Woodward said:


> You then need to show a panel of Hirudora destroying Susanoo instead of assuming it. Yes, my predicament is based on that because Susanoo > Kisame in every kind resistance there is by considerable margins, and Kisame tanked Hirudora so in no common sense thinking that Susanoo would be destroyed by the same attack that someone so much less durable tanked it. It's common sense.


Common sense? you are applying a soft bodied object performance against CUTTING tools to say that a hard object is more durable to an explosion....
Bro. I can't cut glass, glass MUST be harder than your bones, right, replace your bones with glass, how do you think that goes for you? Cutting hurts everyone but a few people. yet alot of those people ALSO tank big ass attacks. but by your definition that BS and those feats dont matter anymore.


Woodward said:


> Already debunked Madara's statement.


No. No you didn't.



Woodward said:


> Because he deactivated it. No point in keeping it on when he's so far away from the fight.


Prove it.



Woodward said:


> And finally, we have a panel of Kisame tanking Hirudora.
> All that leads to the clear conclusion that Hirudora only pushed back Susanoo far away, as Kishimoto have shown us; if it destroyed Susanoo, Kishimoto would have shown us that like he did with every other attack.


Except he didnt show it....in fact we have Madaras Susano being defeated 4 times off panel.
1. Jinton
2. Hirudora
3. Juubidama
4.  Edo Hashirama doing whatever he did.
Are you telling me that none of those guys actually did it because you cant put 2 and 2 together?


----------



## Woodward (Apr 9, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Bro, there are different kinds of durability. Kisame is flesh, flesh is cut easier and takes shockwaves better than hard objects. Why are you ignoring thing? And dont prolong the discussion, thats your choice. But when you dont actually address points and then run away because i wont accept your fallacious statements it makes you look ridiculous.



Him being flesh is irrelevant. If he was more durable than Susanoo, then his skin and muscles alone would have prevented the blade (that casually ran through him) from stabbing, since he's too durable. Just like the 3rd Raikage's dense body. Susanoo > Kisame > Hirudora.

All you what you've done is constantly repeating the same nonsense over and over, and I keep addressing them. A discussion with someone who thinks Kisame is more durable than Susanoo would lead to nowhere. Hence why I'll accept your concession for failing to post a scan of Hirudora destroying Susanoo.

Btw, welcome to the worst statements.


----------



## Woodward (Apr 9, 2019)

A new trash statement: Kisame is more durable than V3 Susanoo.

Made by kokodeshide


----------



## kokodeshide (Apr 9, 2019)

Woodward said:


> Him being flesh is irrelevant. If he was more durable than Susanoo, then his skin and muscles alone would have prevented the blade (that casually ran through him) from stabbing, since he's too durable. Just like the 3rd Raikage's dense body. Susanoo > Kisame > Hirudora.


So you just ignore everything, dont you? Kusanagi pierced Madara, Madara also tanked Hirudora. Hachibi's tails were cut by Kunai and Shuriken, yet they survived TBB. See these are EXAMPLES that prove you wrong, but you wont address them, like ANY of the other points i made.



Woodward said:


> All you what you've done is constantly repeating the same nonsense over and over, and I keep addressing them. A discussion with someone who thinks Kisame is more durable than Susanoo would lead to nowhere. Hence why I'll accept your concession for failing to post a scan of Hirudora destroying Susanoo.


Really? You mean like you have done? I have added points, examples, and explained why you are wrong and all you have done is literally repeat the same point. You are projecting so hard right now. But i congratulate you are your shitty debate skills. We agree on alot of shit, but you absolutely suck at making an argument. 



Woodward said:


> Btw, welcome to the worst statements.


Thanks for welcoming me into your home, but i'll stay out, thanks.



Woodward said:


> A new trash statement: Kisame is more durable than V3 Susanoo.
> 
> Made by kokodeshide


All statements are trash to a dishonest debater who refuses to accept the evidence.

Concession accepted.


----------



## Tanto (Apr 9, 2019)

Woodward said:


> Animal Path by itself can beat Akatsuki members bar Obito in 1 vs 1, characters like Gaara, Mei, Tsunade and most mid tier Kage.
> 
> Asura Path can beat members like Deidara, Kakuzu, Kisame etc. in 1 vs 1, Gaara, Onoki and most mid tier Kage.
> 
> Those two have enormous fire-powers, you've got a hax defence like Preta and CQC one-shotter like Human Path. Those 5 together can beat EMS Sasuke or SM Kabuto



Self explanatory


----------



## UchihaX28 (Apr 9, 2019)

Android said:


> Update: every single statement made by @Shinobi no Kami.



Too be honest, he's still a lot better than @Woodward who has morning wood for Bee and Nagato.


----------



## kokodeshide (Apr 9, 2019)

UchihaX28 said:


> Too be honest, he's still a lot better than @Woodward who has morning wood for Bee and Nagato.


As someone who is a known Nagato supporter, even I think woodword is batshit crazy.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 10, 2019)

UchihaX28 said:


> Too be honest, he's still a lot better than @Woodward who has morning wood for Bee and Nagato.


What are some of the stuff woodward said?


----------



## Serene Grace (Apr 10, 2019)

UchihaX28 said:


> Too be honest, he's still a lot better than @Woodward who has morning wood for Bee and Nagato.


I actually agree with alot of the stuff he says (bar the CST> PS) stuff


----------



## Tanto (Apr 14, 2019)

Jiraiya being a better tactician and clone feinter than Kakashi


----------



## JayK (Apr 16, 2019)

Everything Sannin related in the EMS Madara vs Sannin thread


----------



## Shazam (Apr 16, 2019)

Everything down playing the Sannin

Anything about the Masters being superior to the Sannin 

Most of anything members from 2018/19 have to say

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (Apr 16, 2019)

Shazam said:


> Anything about the Masters being *superior* to the Sannin


Who's saying that?


Shazam said:


> Most of anything members from 2018/19 have to say


Too bad I know the NBD and OBD since way longer than  2018.


----------



## Shazam (Apr 16, 2019)

JayK said:


> Who's saying that?
> 
> Too bad I know the NBD and OBD since way longer than  2018.



Dups are not uncommon 

And you are ignoring the forum if you don't realize that the new trendy opinion is Masters > Sannin.


----------



## King1 (Apr 16, 2019)

Shazam said:


> Most of anything members from 2018/19 have to say


Imagine being so proud to discredit everything posters from 2018/19 have to say because you don’t like it. 

Pro tip: Get off your high horse and learn that people will always have different view and opinion from you.

I criticise some posters opinion over certain topics but being proud enough to discredit their opinion because you don’t like it is really illogical and down right ignorant

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shazam (Apr 16, 2019)

King1 said:


> Imagine being so proud to discredit everything posters from 2018/19 have to say because you don’t like it.
> 
> Pro tip: Get off your high horse and learn that people will always have different view and opinion from you.
> 
> I criticise some posters opinion over certain topics but being proud enough to discredit their opinion because you don’t like it is really illogical and down right ignorant



Imagine thinking I care about what King1 says who never makes any post worth reading. And his best known quality is liking and repeating everything Worlds Strongest says lol


----------



## King1 (Apr 16, 2019)

Shazam said:


> Imagine thinking I care about what King1 says who never makes any post worth reading.


And do you think your posts are worth reading?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 16, 2019)

Its probably time for this thread to meet its end...


----------



## Shazam (Apr 16, 2019)

King1 said:


> And do you think your posts are worth reading?



Apparently its worth enough for you to quote


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 16, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Its probably time for this thread to meet its end...



Why?


----------



## JayK (Apr 16, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Its probably time for this thread to meet its end...


The spiciest threads are always the best and keep the NBD & actual debates alive.

This thread is a prime example of it.

Which threads do ever reach 500+ posts and have the NBD as its main topic?


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 16, 2019)

JayK said:


> The spiciest threads are always the best and keep the NBD & actual debates alive.
> 
> This thread is a prime example of it.
> 
> Which threads do ever reach 500+ posts and have the NBD as its main topic?



Not only that but this is a place for her arguments which is going to happen a lot in a debate heavy section so I mean...


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 16, 2019)

@ShinAkuma I'm confused


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 16, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> @ShinAkuma I'm confused



Really?


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 16, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Not only that but this is a place for her arguments which is going to happen a lot in a debate heavy section so I mean...



Holy shit I meant.... "Bad".


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 16, 2019)

Damn


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 16, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Holy shit I meant.... "Bad".



Lmao

Your troll game is too tight. 

SUBLIMINAL TROLLING!


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 16, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Why?





JayK said:


> The spiciest threads are always the best and keep the NBD & actual debates alive.
> 
> This thread is a prime example of it.
> 
> Which threads do ever reach 500+ posts and have the NBD as its main topic?


Yeah, you guys may be right. I was just afraid of another bomb going off.


----------



## Francyst (Apr 16, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Yeah, you guys may be right. I was just afraid of another bomb going off.


Get your friendly ass outta this thread


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 17, 2019)

Francyst said:


> Get your friendly ass outta this thread


Nooo don't say that 

I need to spread love like people spread STDs


----------



## Francyst (Apr 17, 2019)

Shazam said:


> Everything down playing the Sannin
> 
> Anything about the Masters being superior to the Sannin
> 
> *Most of anything members from 2018/19 have to say*


Unless you're a dupe I don't think you can say this when you barely escaped us. It's like '99 babies dissing 2000's


----------



## Shazam (Apr 17, 2019)

Francyst said:


> Unless you're a dupe I don't think you can say this when you barely escaped us. It's like '99 babies dissing 2000's


----------



## Artistwannabe (Apr 17, 2019)

Shazam said:


> Most of anything members from 2018/19 have to say


Sad.


----------



## Shazam (Apr 17, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Sad.





Personally, had about 5 members in mind, wasn't actually referencing every one of those members per say


----------



## Omote (Apr 17, 2019)

19 page bait thread 

I'd like to thank NBD mods for not doing their job to allow the opportunity of such a prestigious thread to flourish


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 17, 2019)

There's  two good 2018 posters, legit half of the 2019 class are good posters 

@FoboBemo 
@Zembie 
@Artistwannabe 
@Francyst 

Think there's one more guy that's legit.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Apr 17, 2019)

Shazam said:


> Personally, had about 5 members in mind, wasn't actually referencing every one of those members per say


Don't make overgeneralized statements and confusion probably won't arise.


----------



## Shazam (Apr 17, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Don't make overgeneralized statements and confusion probably won't arise.



Its honestly something I don't care about either way. If it made you feel some type of way, maybe you shouldn't get your feelings mixed up so heavily on a manga forum.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Apr 17, 2019)

Shazam said:


> Its honestly something I don't care about either way. If it made you feel some type of way, maybe you shouldn't get your feelings mixed up so heavily on a manga forum.


Nah I'm good.


----------



## Shazam (Apr 17, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Nah I'm good.



Likewise


----------



## Tanto (Apr 17, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Sad.



I'm afraid woodward and libu might be the down fall of the 2019 posters


----------



## Francyst (Apr 17, 2019)

None of those negs were from this section


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 17, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Sad.


Just like my love life...


----------



## JayK (Apr 17, 2019)

This thread needs to be stickied.

Legit half the NBD revenue is in here.


----------



## Zembie (Apr 17, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Just like my love life...


Aww, I am sure its not THAT bad.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Apr 17, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Just like my love life...


Aww, don't worry you will figure it out!


----------



## Artistwannabe (Apr 17, 2019)

Tanto said:


> I'm afraid woodward and libu might be the down fall of the 2019 posters


Nah we will be fine, unless we start spouting some heavy bs.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 17, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Aww, I am sure its not THAT bad.





Artistwannabe said:


> Aww, don't worry you will figure it out!


So lonely...doesnt help that I don't know.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Apr 17, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> So lonely...doesnt help that I don't know.


You will be fine, stop self-loathing


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 17, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> You will be fine, stop self-loathing


----------



## Zembie (Apr 17, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> So lonely...doesnt help that I don't know.


I heard that it gets better, so don't sweat it too much <3


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 17, 2019)

Zembie said:


> I heard that it gets better, so don't sweat it too much <3


I have a question about Amaterasu if you don't mind answering.


----------



## Zembie (Apr 17, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I have a question about Amaterasu if you don't mind answering.


Umm, sure?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 17, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Umm, sure?


Okay so from what I understand the difference between a focused Amaterasu and one that isn't is because one spawns directly on the target while the other is from second hand exposure. I know that the more chakra you put into it the bigger it gets I have heard someone say that the intensity increases if the user continues to look at it but from what I know it isn't even implied. What do you think?


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 17, 2019)

@Munboy Dracule O'Brian


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 17, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> @Munboy Dracule O'Brian


Oh God no....


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 17, 2019)

@Ishmael You ain't shit


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 17, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> @Ishmael You ain't shit



But we already knew that though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zembie (Apr 17, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Okay so from what I understand the difference between a focused Amaterasu and one that isn't is because one spawns directly on the target while the other is from second hand exposure. I know that the more chakra you put into it the bigger it gets I have heard someone say that the intensity increases if the user continues to look at it but from what I know it isn't even implied. What do you think?


I mean Itachi was staring down the firestyle that Sasuke was putting out, and the Amaterasu grew stronger. I can see arguments for both.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 17, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> But we already knew that though.


Yeah but I thought you were more than shit at least


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 17, 2019)

Zembie said:


> I mean Itachi was staring down the firestyle that Sasuke was putting out, and the Amaterasu grew stronger. I can see arguments for both.


Yeah as I have just said to shark and the other one (sorry I forgot your name that fast). Its about three different explanations for it because its very unclear.


----------



## Sufex (Apr 17, 2019)

Shazam said:


> Everything down playing the Sannin
> 
> Anything about the Masters being superior to the Sannin
> 
> Most of anything members from 2018/19 have to say



You literally joined 3 months shy of 2018 and have to audacity to say that shit.


3 months means my opinons are more valid guys!


----------



## Shazam (Apr 17, 2019)

FoboBemo said:


> 3 months means my opinons are more valid guys!



Just more valid than yours. Only yours.


----------



## Sufex (Apr 17, 2019)

Shazam said:


> Just more valid than yours. Only yours.


"Most of anything members from 2018/19 have to say"

Cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shazam (Apr 17, 2019)

FoboBemo said:


> "Most of anything members from 2018/19 have to say"
> 
> Cool



Edit that to just fobo


----------



## Android (Apr 17, 2019)

Update: Hashirama is faster than BM Naruto.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 17, 2019)

Kakashi who has never blitz anyone including Zabuza with a giant ass slow sword and was intercepted by Haku can blitz 
Jiriaya that has to be about the dumbest thing I’ve read in a decade

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Apr 17, 2019)

Icegaze said:


> Kakashi who has never blitz anyone including Zabuza with a giant ass slow sword and was intercepted by Haku can blitz
> Jiriaya that has to be about the dumbest thing I’ve read in a decade



I dunno man, Kisame beating Nagato still has to be the worst thing I’ve read in recent years lol.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 17, 2019)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> I dunno man, Kisame beating Nagato still has to be the worst thing I’ve read in recent years lol.



Ok I admit that also made me laugh 
But at least one can make a long winded argument 
But how do you fail to blitz Zabuza get intercepted by Haku 
But blitz jiriaya it’s madness


----------



## Zembie (Apr 17, 2019)

Icegaze said:


> Ok I admit that also made me laugh
> But at least one can make a long winded argument
> But how do you fail to blitz Zabuza get intercepted by Haku
> But blitz jiriaya it’s madness


Nah, Kakashi blitzing Jiraiya is a lot more possible than Kisame winning against Nagato.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 17, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Nah, Kakashi blitzing Jiraiya is a lot more possible than Kisame winning against Nagato.



Based on what ?
Failing to blitz Zabuza ?
Or being intercepted by Haku explain 

At least kisame got no limit fallacy daikodan


----------



## Zembie (Apr 17, 2019)

Icegaze said:


> Based on what ?
> Failing to blitz Zabuza ?
> Or being intercepted by Haku explain
> 
> At least kisame got no limit fallacy daikodan


I dunno man, if you think that Kisame beating Nagato doesn't sound worse, than idk what to tell you.


----------



## JayK (Apr 17, 2019)

- Jiraiya > Tobirama

- Pain vs Gokage being a debatable fight

sigh


----------



## Sufex (Apr 17, 2019)

This thread is never going to die is it. Omote really did it. He created the perfect salt factory.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Apr 17, 2019)

I just heard someone say IA Kakashi is stronger than IA Naruto , I mean really how the fuck is that even debatable, that’s like someone saying Minato isn’t Naruto’s dad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 17, 2019)

Quick thread derailment do you guys think I'm a troll?


----------



## JayK (Apr 17, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Quick thread derailment do you guys think I'm a troll?


Not really.

From my personal view I'd consider you at most a bit clumsy due to not getting your points and reasonings across very well which could be interpreted in a lot of ways by other debaters though.

But hey, I am often trolling myself as of lately.


----------



## Shazam (Apr 17, 2019)

JayK said:


> But hey, I am often trolling myself


----------



## Omote (Apr 17, 2019)

FoboBemo said:


> This thread is never going to die is it. Omote really did it. He created the perfect salt factory.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 17, 2019)

JayK said:


> Not really.
> 
> From my personal view I'd consider you at most a bit clumsy due to not getting your points and reasonings across very well which could be interpreted in a lot of ways by other debaters though.
> 
> But hey, I am often trolling myself as of lately.


Yeah I have lots of trouble with keeping my thoughts together because I find myself doing many things at once from papers, to watching TV to playing fgo...its a lot.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Apr 18, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Quick thread derailment do you guys think I'm a troll?


Yes, sorry hun


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 18, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Yes, sorry hun


I'll cut you. I'll cut you up real good...


----------



## Artistwannabe (Apr 18, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I'll cut you. I'll cut you up real good...



*STOP RIGHT THERE, CRIMINAL SCUM!*


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 18, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> *STOP RIGHT THERE, CRIMINAL SCUM!*


----------



## Artistwannabe (Apr 18, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


>



I called reinforcements, you are outnumbered. Admit it, it's over.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 18, 2019)

Jiraiya can counter Amaterasu by having his hair burn. 

Jiraiya doesn't need to be a sensor to detect Amaterasu ergo base Jiraiya can counter Amaterasu. 

Jiraiya's imperfect Sage Mode provides the exact same boost as Naruto's perfect Sage Mode. 

Jiraiya's Katon can overpower Amaterasu.

Tsunade can punch Amaterasu away like normal Katon.

Tsunade's 100 healings lets her tank Amaterasu.

Tsunade can regenerate organs and limbs, never mind what happened with Madara.

Jiraiya can counter Gyuuki's whirlwind by hiding.

Jiraiya fought all 6 Paths with one arm without trickery, yet fighting 5 Paths with one arm is too much for him? ck

Healthy Itachi>Hebi Sasuke=SM Sasuke>Sick Itachi=SM Jiraiya>base Jiraiya -- spot the error.

This is just some recent stuff, there's probably a ton more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 18, 2019)

Shazam said:


> Everything down playing the Sannin
> 
> Anything about the Masters being superior to the Sannin
> 
> Most of anything members from 2018/19 have to say



Disagreeing with absurd statements some of you guys say about the Sannin isn't downplaying them. 

Re the masters, you just want to ignore the Kamui mastery Kakashi had, including being able to warp in and out of the dimension and you want to ignore the power of the 7th and 8th gate? Let's not forget WA Kakashi includes DMS Kakashi...

Your last line is just pathetic to be blunt. By your logic I can say that anything members from 2017 on wards is just bad and unlike what you did, I can cite examples. But, I know better in that the join date doesn't excuse bad stances seeing as I've seen posters that joined in 2006 post some questionable things.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stonaem (Apr 18, 2019)

Such threads should carry a BURDEN OF PROOF


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 18, 2019)

Tsunade's technique is described as regenerating organs and limbs that's like arguing against cannon...


----------



## Sufex (Apr 18, 2019)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Jiraiya can counter Amaterasu by having his hair burn.
> 
> Jiraiya doesn't need to be a sensor to detect Amaterasu ergo base Jiraiya can counter Amaterasu.
> 
> ...


You forgot

Tired EOS base Naruto > Base Jiraya


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 18, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Tsunade's technique is described as regenerating organs and limbs that's like arguing against cannon...



What happened with Madara? The argument I saw was that Tsunade can be burnt by Amaterasu, chop her arm off then regrow her arm... Why did Taka have to bring Tsunade's other half to attach if she could regenerate everything?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 18, 2019)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> What happened with Madara? The argument I saw was that Tsunade can be burnt by Amaterasu, chop her arm off then regrow her arm... Why did Taka have to bring Tsunade's other half to attach if she could regenerate everything?


Tsunade didn't have enough chakra to do so after fighting Madara and you know this. Plus her lower body was still in good condition. The amount of chakra it takes to regenerate a single limb isnt the same amount that it would take to regenerate a whole lower body.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 18, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Tsunade didn't have enough chakra to do so after fighting Madara and you know this. Plus her lower body was still in good condition. The amount of chakra it takes to regenerate a single limb isnt the same amount that it would take to regenerate a whole lower body.



Show me where this was given as a valid reason because from the way it looked, she just couldn't regenerate. If she could, she'd have done it after Karin topped her up.


----------



## Sufex (Apr 18, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Tsunade didn't have enough chakra to do so after fighting Madara and you know this. Plus her lower body was still in good condition. The amount of chakra it takes to regenerate a single limb isnt the same amount that it would take to regenerate a whole lower body.



Where does it end then? if she has chakara does this mean she could create her entire body?

Does this mean sakura and tsunade are functionally immortal as long as they have chakara?


----------



## Stonaem (Apr 18, 2019)

FoboBemo said:


> Where does it end then? if she has chakara does this mean she could create her entire body?
> 
> Does this mean sakura and tsunade are functionally immortal as long as they have chakara?


This was directly stated, but no.

One can block their chakra network, then theyre not even regenning a finger


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 18, 2019)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Show me where this was given as a valid reason because from the way it looked, she just couldn't regenerate. If she could, she'd have done it after Karin topped her up.


If you look at her seal before she summons Katsuyu its not in its perfect diamond shape there is a chunk missing. She summons Katsuyu and instead of getting herself put back together she uses the remnants of her chakra to keep the other Gokage alive. Katsuyu even protests.


FoboBemo said:


> Where does it end then? if she has chakra does this mean she could create her entire body?


This is the hard part because we aren't given a hard limit to work with. We can only make assumptions on the limits of the seal.


FoboBemo said:


> Does this mean Sakura and Tsunade are functionally immortal as long as they have chakra?


Tsunade says something quite similar about how while the seal is active she is basically immortal. We can really only go off of her explanation as well as the databooks. So to be honest I can only tell you to make your judgement based off of the information you have.


----------



## Francyst (Apr 18, 2019)

Silnaem said:


> Such threads should carry a BURDEN OF PROOF


Quoting people = More fuckery

...I like it 



SakuraLover16 said:


> Quick thread derailment do you guys think I'm a troll?


Not a troll but you unintentionally troll because you're a Sakura lover :gitgud


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 18, 2019)

Francyst said:


> Not a troll but you unintentionally troll because you're a Sakura lover :gitgud


Ehhh fair enough


----------



## Sufex (Apr 18, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> If you look at her seal before she summons Katsuyu its not in its perfect diamond shape there is a chunk missing. She summons Katsuyu and instead of getting herself put back together she uses the remnants of her chakra to keep the other Gokage alive. Katsuyu even protests.
> 
> This is the hard part because we aren't given a hard limit to work with. We can only make assumptions on the limits of the seal.
> 
> Tsunade says something quite similar about how while the seal is active she is basically immortal. We can really only go off of her explanation as well as the databooks. So to be honest I can only tell you to make your judgement based off of the information you have.




Alright guys sakura is immortal, she even regen from being pounded into a puddle, incinerated, cut into 20 pieces. She outlasts every match up ever. How is this not NLF when something like "itachi toutsukas kaguya" is laughed at?

Bais is real man


Silnaem said:


> This was directly stated, but no.
> 
> One can block their chakra network, then theyre not even regenning a finger



Damn so sakura solos the verse expect for neji and hinata


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 18, 2019)

FoboBemo said:


> Alright guys sakura is immortal, she even regen from being pounded into a puddle, incinerated, cut into 20 pieces. She outlasts every match up ever. How is this not NLF when something like "itachi toutsukas kaguya" is laughed at?
> 
> Bais is real man


Did you read my post at all? I didn't insinuate anything.


----------



## Sufex (Apr 18, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Did you read my post at all? I didn't insinuate anything.





SakuraLover16 said:


> This is the hard part because we aren't given a hard limit to work with. We can only make assumptions on the limits of the seal.



Correct me if im mistaking what you said


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 18, 2019)

FoboBemo said:


> Correct me if im mistaking what you said


That doesn't equal survives any and all attacks at all. Which is what you make it look like I said. I said you have to make your own judgement based off of the info we have of it.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 18, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> If you look at her seal before she summons Katsuyu its not in its perfect diamond shape there is a chunk missing. She summons Katsuyu and instead of getting herself put back together she uses the remnants of her chakra to keep the other Gokage alive. Katsuyu even protests.



Why should we assume it wasn't active before Madara cut her in two? Why would she need Katsuyu to put her back together if she can regenerate?



> This is the hard part because we aren't given a hard limit to work with. We can only make assumptions on the limits of the seal.



Except we were shown a hard limit when she didn't regenerate; the fact she needed to be put back together automatically tells us that there's no regeneration.



> Tsunade says something quite similar about how while the seal is active she is basically immortal. We can really only go off of her explanation as well as the databooks. So to be honest I can only tell you to make your judgement based off of the information you have.



And the information we have also includes the fact that she didn't regenerate after being chopped in half...


----------



## JayK (Apr 18, 2019)

WA Sakura is RCM level in speed + reactions


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 18, 2019)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Why should we assume it wasn't active before Madara cut her in two? Why would she need Katsuyu to put her back together if she can regenerate?


They had been fighting him all day so she may not have had the chakra to do so. Even if you tank Dan into account they engaged Madara again.


Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Except we were shown a hard limit when she didn't regenerate; the fact she needed to be put back together automatically tells us that there's no regeneration.


She had no chakra plus again if she could fix her lower body why create a new one its a waste of chakra and lowers her lifespan.


Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> And the information we have also includes the fact that she didn't regenerate after being chopped in half...


I have done told you why stop being so damn purposefully ignorant.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 18, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> They had been fighting him all day so she may not have had the chakra to do so. Even if you tank Dan into account they engaged Madara again.



Similar to your stance with Itachi's Amaterasu focus on the toad wall, we cannot make this claim because we have no page indicating she lost her chakra before Madara cut her in 2. In fact, we can infer that she was cut in 2 and ended up putting herself together i.e. she didn't regenerate. Hence why Madara used a big ass Mokuton to separate her as if he knew of that ability.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 18, 2019)

FoboBemo said:


> From your own judgement whats the limit then?


Exactly what she says organs and limbs


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 18, 2019)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Similar to your stance with Itachi's Amaterasu focus on the toad wall, we cannot make this claim because we have no page indicating she lost her chakra before Madara cut her in 2. In fact, we can infer that she was cut in 2 and ended up putting herself together i.e. she didn't regenerate. Hence why Madara used a big ass Mokuton to separate her as if he knew of that ability.


Actually we do know because her low chakra levels were mentioned by Katsuyu and we know that there is a relationship between the injury and how much chakra it takes to heal it. The more severe the more chakra needed. Madara didn't allow her the chance to reconnect her body which is why the wood style is there.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 18, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Actually we do know because her low chakra levels were mentioned by Katsuyu and we know that there is a relationship between the injury and how much chakra it takes to heal it. The more severe the more chakra needed. Madara didn't allow her the chance to reconnect her body which is why the wood style is there.



There's a whole chunk of the battle we did not see. The only reason Madara would consciously separate her body with Mokuton is if he knew she would put herself together... how would he know? She must've done it.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 18, 2019)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> There's a whole chunk of the battle we did not see. The only reason Madara would consciously separate her body with Mokuton is if he knew she would put herself together... how would he know? She must've done it.


He also claimed it was similar to Hashirama's. Plus what would be more cost effective regrowing a lower body or putting your two halves together? So even if she had done it before it proves that she thought smarter instead of spamming it. You forget her life span lowers while using it.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 18, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> He also claimed it was similar to Hashirama's. Plus what would be more cost effective regrowing a lower body or putting your two halves together? So even if she had done it before it proves that she thought smarter instead of spamming it. You forget her life span lowers while using it.



Madara didn't regenerate his arm after losing it when he got Hashirama's regen...

There's no cost effectiveness here, there was a battle with high stakes and this Senju-Uzumaki descendant had the chakra to not worry about that. She was willing to put her life on the line, so lifespan didn't matter. She just cannot regenerate like you're claiming she can.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 18, 2019)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Madara didn't regenerate his arm after losing it when he got Hashirama's regen...


Its never said that he can fully emulate Hashi's abilities.


Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> There's no cost effectiveness here, there was a battle with high stakes and this Senju-Uzumaki descendant had the chakra to not worry about that. She was willing to put her life on the line, so lifespan didn't matter. She just cannot regenerate like you're claiming she can.


There is cost-effectiveness. The more chakra she can conserve the longer she is able to fight and heal herself as well as others. Yes, she is willing to put her life on the line but that doesn't mean she can do so in a long drawn out fight like that. If she were by herself it would be one thing but in that fight, she also had a duty to keep the others alive and in fighting shape as well.

The creator of the technique would be aware of the limitations of her own jutsu to argue against it is to argue against the authors word. Tsunade us a reliable source of information because she would know.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 18, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Its never said that he can fully emulate Hashi's abilities.



He said her ability was *just like Hashirama's...*



> There is cost-effectiveness. The more chakra she can conserve the longer she is able to fight and heal herself as well as others. Yes, she is willing to put her life on the line but that doesn't mean she can do so in a long drawn out fight like that. If she were by herself it would be one thing but in that fight, she also had a duty to keep the others alive and in fighting shape as well.
> 
> The creator of the technique would be aware of the limitations of her own jutsu to argue against it is to argue against the authors word. Tsunade us a reliable source of information because she would know.



Context: she was willing to lay her life down. This cost effective argument doesn't hold for this reason. Her lineage notifies us that chakra is not an issue for her.

You're being extremely selective what the parts of the manga you want to use. The same author also showed she did not regenerate, clearly. So it is likely it was retconned otherwise we'd have seen her regenerate after she got a chakra top up... Retconned *or *she just did not have that ability as when push came to shove she did not show it.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 18, 2019)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> He said her ability was *just like Hashirama's...*


I'm talking about when you said something about his arm.


Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Context: she was willing to lay her life down. This cost effective argument doesn't hold for this reason. Her lineage notifies us that chakra is not an issue for her.


More Context: Yes she was putting her life on the line to get better hits in however that does not mean she isnt calculating. By that I mean she isnt just going to take every and any hit that comes her way. Also lineage notifies us that its not the only thing that determines chakra  and skill. There is no senju that has more chakra than Hashirama. The Uzumaki clan is also an example Karin, Nagato, Kushina, and Naruto all have different amounts of chakra. Tsunade is at the very least 1/4 Senju and 1/4 Uzumaki. Traits very from person to person. Also chakra can be an issue for her creation rebirth uses a lot of chakra which is why she created the strength of 100 seal.


Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> You're being extremely selective what the parts of the manga you want to use. The same author also showed she did not regenerate, clearly. So it is likely it was retconned otherwise we'd have seen her regenerate after she got a chakra top up... Retconned *or *she just did not have that ability as when push came to shove she did not show it.


You are being very selective and ignoring context as well. The author also gave us a reason as to why she couldn't regenerate as well. Her chakra levels were very low at the time and she couldn't reach her lower body. Katsuyu mentions it and she would know because she is connected to the seal in fact she had to use her own chakra to maintain the summoning. The chakra top up that came from Karin was used to heal her and the Gokage.


----------



## kokodeshide (Apr 18, 2019)

@SakuraLover16
@Munboy Dracule O'Brian
I didn't read everything y'all are talking about but does this clear anything up?

Could it be that Byakugo is only high speed regen but regular Sozo Taisei can regen any damage, like limbs and shit. Cause her seal disappeared after just a single use. But Byakugo was a slow drip.
Thoughts?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 18, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> @SakuraLover16
> @Munboy Dracule O'Brian
> I didn't read everything y'all are talking about but does this clear anything up?
> 
> ...


I think it had something to do with her using it for the first time because you know she always has her transformation jutsu active.

Plus the seal is three separate techniques. One is automatic regen, one is regen that requires a handseal to activate and once the sign is released it turns off and the other is chakra storage/use for regular techniques. Automatic Regen and the last one can be used together.


----------



## kokodeshide (Apr 18, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I think it had something to do with her using it for the first time because you know she always has her transformation jutsu active.
> 
> Plus the seal is three separate techniques. One is automatic regen, one is regen that requires a handseal to activate and once the sign is released it turns off and the other is chakra storage/use for regular techniques. Automatic Regen and the last one can be used together.


I dont know, when she used regular creation rebirth her seal disappeared until the battle was over, then when she put the chakra back into it, her old age returned. So she had used up nearly all of the seal just to heal. I don't think she can use THAT level of regen more than once per battle. Cause in every other instance, Tsunade is able to use MUCH more chakra. She had byakugo active for hours. but regular creation rebirth dropped her to next to 0 in a flash.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 18, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> I dont know, when she used regular creation rebirth her seal disappeared until the battle was over, then when she put the chakra back into it, her old age returned. So she had used up nearly all of the seal just to heal. I don't think she can use THAT level of regen more than once per battle. Cause in every other instance, Tsunade is able to use MUCH more chakra. She had byakugo active for hours. but regular creation rebirth dropped her to next to 0 in a flash.


It was her first time activating the seal. Plus she was very out of shape and wasn't a ninja for over twenty years. They are the same regen one is just automatic after activation. She uses it after the Mabui transportation. It opens the seal for only a bit and then turns off.


----------



## kokodeshide (Apr 18, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> It was her first time activating the seal. Plus she was very out of shape and wasn't a ninja for over twenty years. They are the same regen one is just automatic after activation. She uses it after the Mabui transportation. It opens the seal for only a bit and then turns off.


I could believe that if i was also to believe that her seal has exponentially more chakra now. I mean 1 healing vs hours of constant healing? Otherwise there has to be a difference, either way, doesnt really effect much anyway.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 18, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> I could believe that if i was also to believe that her seal has exponentially more chakra now. I mean 1 healing vs hours of constant healing? Otherwise there has to be a difference, either way, doesnt really effect much anyway.


Its partly because of the power creep. Everyone gained a buff including Hiruzen.


----------



## kokodeshide (Apr 18, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Its partly because of the power creep. Everyone gained a buff including Hiruzen.


I agree, but THAT much of a power boost is ridiculous. Its like if Kakashi could suddenly do like 2000 shadow clones.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 18, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> I agree, but THAT much of a power boost is ridiculous. Its like if Kakashi could suddenly do like 2000 shadow clones.


Not really her physical and mental energy increased from getting back in shape. Plus once formed chakra flows back to it automatically I think they can also increase the depth of the reserves in the seal.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 18, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I'm talking about when you said something about his arm.



I'm lost now.



> More Context: Yes she was putting her life on the line to get better hits in however that does not mean she isnt calculating. By that I mean she isnt just going to take every and any hit that comes her way. Also lineage notifies us that its not the only thing that determines chakra  and skill. There is no senju that has more chakra than Hashirama. The Uzumaki clan is also an example Karin, Nagato, Kushina, and Naruto all have different amounts of chakra. Tsunade is at the very least 1/4 Senju and 1/4 Uzumaki. Traits very from person to person. Also chakra can be an issue for her creation rebirth uses a lot of chakra which is why she created the strength of 100 seal.



Her putting her life on the line means she'll do whatever it needs as illustrated by how sloppy she got towards the end of her battle with Madara's Susanoo clones. No Senju has more chakra than Harama this is true. However, Senju do have powerful body power, as do the Uzumaki due to their link to the Senju -- Tsunade would benefit from both. Kushina had a lot of chakra, Nagato who like Tsunade had Uzumaki and Senju lineage had monstrous chakra levels and decent body power (his cripple speed was quite fast), then you have exceptional ones like Tobirama who were famed for their speed... basically the Senju lineage came with strong bodies and a lot of chakra. Tsunade being Hashirama and Mito's grandchild wasn't lacking here. 
Given the gravity of the situation, chakra cost would've been the last thing on the mind, especially if she was willing to get sloppy vs 5 Susanoo.



> You are being very selective and ignoring context as well. The author also gave us a reason as to why she couldn't regenerate as well. Her chakra levels were very low at the time and she couldn't reach her lower body. Katsuyu mentions it and she would know because she is connected to the seal in fact she had to use her own chakra to maintain the summoning. The chakra top up that came from Karin was used to heal her and the Gokage.



That's yourself. I addressed the statement you provided and showed it did not hold up in practice. You're trying to find excuses as to why Tsunade would not use an ability which would be a game changer in a battle to determine the outcome of a war....


----------



## kokodeshide (Apr 18, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Not really her physical and mental energy increased from getting back in shape. Plus once formed chakra flows back to it automatically I think they can also increase the depth of the reserves in the seal.


lol yes really, going from activating regen for a moment to activating it for hours? That is a HUGE boost. But like i said, it doesnt REALLLLY matter. She has regen'd bone, organs, skin, blood, tendons, ligaments and closed giant holes, meaning she can grow right off of a severed bone. All that points to her being able to regen limbs no problem.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 18, 2019)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I'm lost now


You said Madara had Hashi levels of regen and he could not regrow an arm. I stated that just because he has Hashi's cells doesn't mean he is able to perfectly emulate Hashi's regeneration.


Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Her putting her life on the line means she'll do whatever it needs as illustrated by how sloppy she got towards the end of her battle with Madara's Susanoo clones.


Her putting her life on the line was not being sloppy as you put it. She herself states that fighting like that was the highest level of fighting there was. In fact she had basically disarmed her clones because they no longer had effective swords. Its in the same scan if you look in the background carefully at the details.


Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> No Senju has more chakra than Harama this is true. However, Senju do have powerful body power, as do the Uzumaki due to their link to the Senju -- Tsunade would benefit from both. Kushina had a lot of chakra, Nagato who like Tsunade had Uzumaki and Senju lineage had monstrous chakra levels and decent body power (his cripple speed was quite fast), then you have exceptional ones like Tobirama who were famed for their speed... basically the Senju lineage came with strong bodies and a lot of chakra. Tsunade being Hashirama and Mito's grandchild wasn't lacking here.
> Given the gravity of the situation, chakra cost would've been the last thing on the mind, especially if she was willing to get sloppy vs 5 Susanoo.


You are right Senju do have powerful bodies however it does not mean that trait expresses itself in the same way. Tsunade is naturally strong, Tobirama is naturally fast, and Hashi is...Hashi. Kushina and Karin had strong life forces and chakra, Nagato had a lot of chakra but didn't have a very strong life force which I attribute to the full awakening of the rinnegan since he basically turned to skin and bones, and Naruto had chakra but his lifeforms isn't nearly as strong as his Mom's she survived tailed beast extraction and while on deaths door was able to trap Kurama upon Naruto losing Kurama he had to be kept alive by Sakura. Tsunade seems to have a strong life force more than anything. So yes while you can have traits from your lineage it doesn't mean you get the same buffs as others. Also as I have mentioned before she loses chakra based on the severity of the wound being pierced by a sword isnt the same as regenerating a whole lower body not even close.


Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> That's yourself. I addressed the statement you provided and showed it did not hold up in practice. You're trying to find excuses as to why Tsunade would not use an ability which would be a game changer in a battle to determine the outcome of a war....


You claim it doesn't hold up but the reason was practically shoved down our throats. We got an explanation from Katsuyu, a panel with a deformed byakugou seal, and four other reasons in the form of the other Kage. She used her seal all throughout the battle but ran out of chakra so yes she did use her game changing ability.

It seems more like you are doing your best to male the statement seem like it doesn't hold up.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 19, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> You said Madara had Hashi levels of regen and he could not regrow an arm. I stated that just because he has Hashi's cells doesn't mean he is able to perfectly emulate Hashi's regeneration.



Madara said he had obtained Hashirama's regeneration, it generally means he could emulate Hashirama's regeneration. He would have made note of it if he couldn't perfectly emulate it. Unlikely seeing as he perfectly emulated everything else. 



> Her putting her life on the line was not being sloppy as you put it. She herself states that fighting like that was the highest level of fighting there was. In fact she had basically disarmed her clones because they no longer had effective swords. Its in the same scan if you look in the background carefully at the details.



But it showed she didn't care as she was going to use any means necessary, no matter the chakra cost. She didn't regenerate under these circumstances...



> You are right Senju do have powerful bodies however it does not mean that trait expresses itself in the same way. Tsunade is naturally strong, Tobirama is naturally fast, and Hashi is...Hashi. Kushina and Karin had strong life forces and chakra, Nagato had a lot of chakra but didn't have a very strong life force which I attribute to the full awakening of the rinnegan since he basically turned to skin and bones, and Naruto had chakra but his lifeforms isn't nearly as strong as his Mom's she survived tailed beast extraction and while on deaths door was able to trap Kurama upon Naruto losing Kurama he had to be kept alive by Sakura. Tsunade seems to have a strong life force more than anything. So yes while you can have traits from your lineage it doesn't mean you get the same buffs as others. Also as I have mentioned before she loses chakra based on the severity of the wound being pierced by a sword isnt the same as regenerating a whole lower body not even close.



Nagato did have a strong life force which is why Rinne Tensei killed him due to him having low chakra, not because of the jutsu's cost. Moreover the DB says he survived the Gedo Mazo synchronisation due to his life force. The Uzumaki/Senju have all those traits, I cited Nagato as like Tsunade he was an Uzumaki with strong Senju lineage. Naruto's lifeforce was strong, if not stronger than Kushina's, but the key difference was having Kurama extracted was like losing his own chakra given that Naruto and Kurama's chakra were mixing for years. One thing consistent is they were _all _chakra beasts, Tsunade is no exception. So if she didn't regenerate, she just didn't have the ability. 



> You claim it doesn't hold up but the reason was practically shoved down our throats. We got an explanation from Katsuyu, a panel with a deformed byakugou seal, and four other reasons in the form of the other Kage. She used her seal all throughout the battle but ran out of chakra so yes she did use her game changing ability.



While talking about Tsunade's condition, Katsuyu says she couldn't reattach Tsunade, nothing at all about how Tsunade could regenerate with more reserves.
fast

Tsunade healed completely after biting Karin.
fast
fast

If she could regenerate it would've been made clear... 



> It seems more like you are doing your best to male the statement seem like it doesn't hold up.



Quite the opposite, I'm telling you what happened. You're the one who is trying hard to make it hold despite the clear evidence against you:
- You say Tsunade didn't have the chakra to regenerate; no-one once cited Tsunade could regenerate, the emphasis was on reattaching her.
- You say Madara couldn't perfectly replicate Hashirama's regeneration despite no indication of this, in fact the opposite is stated.

Hashirama/Tsunade cannot regenerate limbs.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 19, 2019)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Madara said he had obtained Hashirama's regeneration, it generally means he could emulate Hashirama's regeneration. He would have made note of it if he couldn't perfectly emulate it. Unlikely seeing as he perfectly emulated everything else.


He only has a fraction of Hashirama's cells the real thing is fully comprised of cells. He used a Zetsu arm because they were just enhanced using Yamato who also has Hashi's cells. Plus it was quicker than him waiting for a new arm to regenerate.


Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> But it showed she didn't care as she was going to use any means necessary, no matter the chakra cost. She didn't regenerate under these circumstances...


She didn't regenerate because she did not have the chakra to do so anymore. So if she doesn't have the chakra to regen how could she?


Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Nagato did have a strong life force which is why Rinne Tensei killed him due to him having low chakra, not because of the jutsu's cost. Moreover the DB says he survived the Gedo Mazo synchronisation due to his life force. The Uzumaki/Senju have all those traits, I cited Nagato as like Tsunade he was an Uzumaki with strong Senju lineage. Naruto's lifeforce was strong, if not stronger than Kushina's, but the key difference was having Kurama extracted was like losing his own chakra given that Naruto and Kurama's chakra were mixing for years. One thing consistent is they were _all _chakra beasts, Tsunade is no exception. So if she didn't regenerate, she just didn't have the ability.


Not all Senju have the same traits as I have said. Tsunade at the very least is 1/4 Uzumaki and 1/4 Senju. Kushina, Karin, and Nagato are full uzumaki so it makes sense that they would have greater benefits because their blood is more pure same for the Senju. I may have to concede on the Naruto point but his mother had the larger life force.


Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> While talking about Tsunade's condition, Katsuyu says she couldn't reattach Tsunade, nothing at all about how Tsunade could regenerate with more reserves.
> 3





Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Tsunade healed completely after biting Karin.
> 3
> 3
> 
> If she could regenerate it would've been made clear...


Actually it was...




Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Quite the opposite, I'm telling you what happened. You're the one who is trying hard to make it hold despite the clear evidence against you:
> - You say Tsunade didn't have the chakra to regenerate; no-one once cited Tsunade could regenerate, the emphasis was on reattaching her.
> - You say Madara couldn't perfectly replicate Hashirama's regeneration despite no indication of this, in fact the opposite is stated.
> 
> Hashirama/Tsunade cannot regenerate limbs.


She may have had enough chakra to heal herself but not regenerate because why if her lower body was a few feet away. I'm not understanding why you believe she has to regenerate her bottom half when it is right there still in good condition. As you can also see the seal isn't fully formed and is faded. Katsuyu had trouble maintaining the summoning and healing Tsunade and the other Kage.
You claim that she must not be able to regenerate because she didn't yet I provided evidence as to why it wasn't able to.
The distinction between healing and regenerating has always been made clear in all of the databooks. It is an ability that is similar to Hashirama's. They aren't quite the same because Tsunade and Sakura's regeneration is only hindered by the amount of chakra one has.


----------



## Tri (Apr 19, 2019)

Anything @Architect or @Sage light say probably belongs here.


----------



## Tanto (Apr 24, 2019)

v2 Bee's lariat being able to break through v4 Susanoo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Android (Apr 24, 2019)

Update: MS Sasuke being a tier above SM Naruto.

Imagine the level of idiocy required to reach such a conclusion


----------



## Tanto (May 1, 2019)

Sasuke's cs2 being more durable than Madara's Susanoo


----------



## Zembie (May 1, 2019)

Tanto said:


> Sasuke's cs2 being more durable than Madara's Susanoo


Who said that?


----------



## Tanto (May 1, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Who said that?



You insinuated it when you said Katsuyu would only be able to damage Sasuke's cs2.


----------



## Artistwannabe (May 1, 2019)

Tanto said:


> You insinuated it when you said Katsuyu would only be able to damage Sasuke's cs2.


Because CS2 Sasuke can actually fly lmfao. Not because it's more durable.


----------



## Zembie (May 1, 2019)

Tanto said:


> You insinuated it when you said Katsuyu would only be able to damage Sasuke's cs2.


Because of flight you dum dum, never claimed that CS2 is durable at all.


----------



## Tanto (May 1, 2019)

Zembie said:


> has no actual way to hurt CS2





Zembie said:


> Because of flight you dum dum, never claimed that CS2 is durable at all.



No, you originally said " no actual way to hurt cs2 " and in your earlier post you didn't try to claim because of flight. Don't change your words up.


----------



## Zembie (May 1, 2019)

Tanto said:


> No, you originally said " no actual way to hurt cs2 " and in your earlier post you didn't try to claim because of flight. Don't change your words up.





Zembie said:


> Speed, Genjutsu, Flight, Kirin.* Tsunade is slower, has no actual way to hurt CS2 Sasuke bar Katsuya*, and if she tanks Kirin she would probably be out of chakra.


I wonder what makes Katsuyu special  Don't tell me she has a ranged attack or something


----------



## Tanto (May 1, 2019)

Zembie said:


> I wonder what makes Katsuyu special  Don't tell me she has a ranged attack or something



That's not what you said at first. You acted like Sasuke could tank her punches, and now switching your words.


----------



## Zembie (May 1, 2019)

Tanto said:


> That's not what you said at first. You acted like Sasuke could tank her punches, and now switching your words.


When did I act like that?? Are you projecting my dude?


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (May 1, 2019)

@JuicyG & @Shazam who according to a moderator (won't name names) I know personally, share the same IP address, have both presented the idea that Senpo Kawazu Naki (frog call not frog song) is useful in paralysing high tier ninja, including Nagato himself.

This is despite having berated things like the finger genjutsu for only being used against BOS Naruto.


----------



## Ishmael (May 14, 2019)

Tobirama would no diff blitz minato.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zembie (May 14, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Tobirama would no diff blitz minato.


Now I need eyebleach, thanks.


----------



## AxelKross (May 14, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Tobirama would no diff blitz minato.


Lol!!


----------



## MaruUchiha (May 25, 2019)

Sage light said:


> B_i_tchass Minato ain't faster than 5G Lee


----------



## Rocky (May 25, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I thought Hiruzen killed Madara. Your picture is pure fanfic.​


It certainly looks over to me


----------



## Soul (May 25, 2019)

Oh, this thing is still open.
Shouldn't we just close it at this point?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 25, 2019)

Soul said:


> Oh, this thing is still open.
> Shouldn't we just close it at this point?


Probs


----------



## ShinAkuma (May 25, 2019)

Soul said:


> Oh, this thing is still open.
> Shouldn't we just close it at this point?



Probably should get pinned tbh


----------



## Android (May 25, 2019)

Chojuro ck

Above BM Naruto 

BM Minato 

Nagato 

SM Kabuto 

And Rinnegan Obito


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 25, 2019)

Android said:


> Chojuro ck
> 
> Above BM Naruto
> 
> ...


Go home lol


----------



## MaruUchiha (May 25, 2019)

Sage light said:


> B_i_tchass Minato ain't faster than 5G Lee





Android said:


> Chojuro ck
> 
> Above BM Naruto
> 
> ...


Leave it to Sage light and Turrin to revive this thread


----------



## Ishmael (May 25, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Probably should get pinned tbh



This.


----------



## Trojan (May 25, 2019)

this thread is still on? 


Well, every single thing @Turrin has said since he returned from his retirement has been extremely stupid.
So, I guess we have a winner...


----------



## Hardcore (May 25, 2019)

Android said:


> Chojuro ck
> 
> Above BM Naruto
> 
> ...





did you say all that @Turrin?


----------



## Trojan (May 25, 2019)

Hardcore said:


> did you say all that @Turrin?


haven't you seen his top 100?


----------



## Hardcore (May 25, 2019)

Hussain said:


> haven't you seen his top 100?



lolturrin? lol @Turrin


----------



## Omote (May 25, 2019)

Mods can't tell me this doesn't deserve a sticky 

Funny how the positive version of this thread died in 3 pages though


----------



## ShinAkuma (May 25, 2019)

Omote said:


> Mods can't tell me this doesn't deserve a sticky
> 
> Funny how the positive version of this thread died in 3 pages though



This is the NBD homie, take that soft positive shit OUTTA HERE!

I LOVE YOU ALL!


----------



## Artistwannabe (May 25, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> I LOVE YOU ALL!


Okay @SakuraLover16


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 25, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Okay @SakuraLover16


How dare you


----------



## Artistwannabe (May 25, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> How dare you


Come on, I would be lying if I said you don't say this all the time.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 25, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Come on, I would be lying if I said you don't say this all the time.


I thought we had something


----------



## Artistwannabe (May 25, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I thought we had something


We do. Honesty is key to a great relationship


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 25, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> We do. Honesty is key to a great relationship


I'd rather you lie and constantly tell me I'm pretty and that you are seeing no one else while secretly being a manwhore


----------



## Artistwannabe (May 25, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I'd rather you lie and constantly tell me I'm pretty and that you are seeing no one else while secretly being a manwhore


This is not the way to go!  The truth always comes out in the end, imagine the pain and reaction after realizing what whore of a man I am!


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 25, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> This is not the way to go!  The truth always comes out in the end, imagine the pain and reaction after realizing what whore of a man I am!


True but think about the revenge cheating I would do lol


----------



## Android (May 25, 2019)

Something kinky is going on here ...


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 25, 2019)

Android said:


> Something kinky is going on here ...


What where!!?


----------



## Android (May 25, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> What where!!?


......

In your blind spot.


----------



## Artistwannabe (May 25, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> True but think about the revenge cheating I would do lol


----------



## AxelKross (May 25, 2019)

"Kakashi is stornger than itachi"
Many posters say this, and they are all wrong.


----------



## Artistwannabe (May 25, 2019)

DeathTheKid said:


> "Kakashi is stornger than itachi"
> Many posters say this, and they are all wrong.


Depends on which Kakashi we're talking about


----------



## Symmetry (May 25, 2019)

Bos Sasuke beats healthy Orochimaru


----------



## Symmetry (May 25, 2019)

Jiriya fought and contended with all six paths of pain with one arm and no SM


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (May 25, 2019)

Omote said:


> Whether it's Kakashi ever having a chance against Deva or Itachi's genjutsu being better than Sasuke's, what are some of the absolutely worst statements you've seen in the NBD?
> 
> Remember to explain why, and please keep things civil


Byakagou can regrow limbs and make people immortal. Naruto is stronger than Goku. Naruto and Sasuke are universal.


----------



## Symmetry (May 25, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Byakagou can regrow limbs and make people immortal. Naruto is stronger than Goku. Naruto and Sasuke are universal.



Tsunade, the creator of the jutsu, says she can regrow limbs.

What reason do we have to doubt her?

Now the immortality, that’s just plain stupid


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (May 25, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Tsunade, the creator of the jutsu, says she can regrow limbs.
> 
> What reason do we have to doubt her?
> 
> Now the immortality, that’s just plain stupid




The person that typed not only said that she can regrow limbs but she is immortal. Get it now??


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 25, 2019)

Android said:


> ......
> 
> In your blind spot.


Shoot driving references bad at those 


Artistwannabe said:


>


XD


----------



## Santoryu (May 25, 2019)

DeathTheKid said:


> "Kakashi is stornger than itachi"
> Many posters say this, and they are all wrong.



Kakashi at his strongest would destroy Itachi. 

Now if you're referring to MS Kakashi; him being stronger was the general consensus on this forum a few years ago, but not anymore.

feel free to prove me wrong though


----------



## Symmetry (May 25, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> The person that typed not only said that she can regrow limbs but she is immortal. Get it now??


The limbs part is correct but the immortal part is just wrong


----------



## Trojan (May 25, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> The limbs part is correct but the immortal part is just wrong


Tsunade said she can't die in battles. 

I find it funny that people ignore that when she hasn't been killed in battle indeed. 
And yet they take Asspulldara's statement to heart, even though he was killed in battle...


----------



## Symmetry (May 25, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Tsunade said she can't die in battles.
> 
> I find it funny that people ignore that when she hasn't been killed in battle indeed.
> And yet they take Asspulldara's statement to heart, even though he was killed in battle...



If the ninetails shoots a tailed beast bomb at her she is going to die 100 healings or no


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 25, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> If the ninetails shoots a tailed beast bomb at her she is going to die 100 healings or no


Well...Sakura was able to take a hit from half of a tailed beast bomb...


----------



## Trojan (May 25, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> If the ninetails shoots a tailed beast bomb at her she is going to die 100 healings or no


that's not the point...


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (May 25, 2019)

That 


SakuraLover16 said:


> Well...Sakura was able to take a hit from half of a tailed beast bomb...


That ttb was nerfed so bad 4 tails Naruto had a stronger one


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 25, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> That
> 
> That ttb was nerfed so bad 4 tails Naruto had a stronger one


All I know is that it was a meter in diameter and that it detonated on contact.


----------



## Kyu (May 25, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Well...Sakura was able to take a hit from half of a tailed beast bomb...





SakuraLover16 said:


> All I know is that it was a meter in diameter and that it detonated on contact.



Not that it isn't impressive but a synthetic kyuubi jin pales in comparison to the real thing.


----------



## Symmetry (May 25, 2019)

Kyu said:


> Not that it isn't impressive but a synthetic kyuubi jin pales in comparison to the real thing.


based on?


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (May 25, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> based on?


What's that supposed to mean??


----------



## Symmetry (May 26, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> What's that supposed to mean??


the person i quoted said that the TBB sakura tanked was weaker then a normal one because it was synthetic

I simply asked where the proof is for the claim that synthetic TBBs are weaker then normal ones


----------



## Kyu (May 26, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> based on?



You srs?


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (May 26, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> the person i quoted said that the TBB sakura tanked was weaker then a normal one because it was synthetic
> 
> I simply asked where the proof is for the claim that synthetic TBBs are weaker then normal ones


That's the thing its not the real deal Kido was just some anbu member that came up with this weird synthetic jinchuriki cloak his tbb didn't do as much damage as a real one


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (May 26, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> the person i quoted said that the TBB sakura tanked was weaker then a normal one because it was synthetic
> 
> I simply asked where the proof is for the claim that synthetic TBBs are weaker then normal ones


Just read Sakura Shinden


----------



## Kyu (May 26, 2019)

Yeah, a mock kyuubi jin would struggle to generate a fraction of the original fox's energy. Forget about being its equal in terms of destructive capacity.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 26, 2019)

Kyu said:


> Not that it isn't impressive but a synthetic kyuubi jin pales in comparison to the real thing.


It would still be dangerous to 98% of the verse. Plus Kin and Gin were pseudo jins but it didn't stop them from laying waste to a good amount of a shinobi division (If I'm not mistaken). The damage could have also been less because she used chakra to harden her body to defend herself. Not to mention the pair were able to go as high as six tails while Kido had nine.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (May 26, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> It would still be dangerous to 98% of the verse. Plus Kin and Gin were pseudo jins but it didn't stop them from laying waste to a good amount of a shinobi division (If I'm not mistaken). The damage could have also been less because she used chakra to harden her body to defend herself. Not to mention the pair were able to go as high as six tails while Kido had nine.


._.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 26, 2019)

It's nearly time for my break. I have an official translation of the novel if you guys want it by the way.


----------



## kokodeshide (May 26, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> It's nearly time for my break. I have an official translation of the novel if you guys want it by the way.


Dont let this fuckin tard shoo you away, babe.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 26, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Dont let this fuckin tard shoo you away, babe.


It's not that I have honestly run kit of debating stamina and want to take at least a week off to regain a bit of energy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (May 26, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Dont let this fuckin tard shoo you away, babe.


Forever salty this dude will ALWAYS be BIG mad


----------



## Symmetry (May 26, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> It's nearly time for my break. I have an official translation of the novel if you guys want it by the way.



 Me me me me me please


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 26, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Me me me me me please


Link removed
There should be others up there as well but I don't know how to get to them on the phone.


----------



## kokodeshide (May 26, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Forever salty this dude will ALWAYS be BIG mad


Someone as pathetic as you could never make me mad. I feel bad for you, really.


----------



## ShinAkuma (May 26, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Someone as pathetic as you could never make me mad. I feel bad for you, really.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (May 26, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Someone as pathetic as you could never make me mad. I feel bad for you, really.


Pathetic lol are you talking to me??? A bad bitch can't be pathetic I rise above that. I can sense that your pissed. Real talk you shouldn't be that soft your literally taking the irrelevant shit I say to heart. That's tough


----------



## kokodeshide (May 26, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Pathetic lol are you talking to me???


Talking to you? No, I'm talking AT you. 



KisaitaParadise said:


> A bad bitch can't be pathetic I rise above that.


How cute. The "bad bitch" thinks it can talk.



KisaitaParadise said:


> I can sense that your pisses.


Yes, I'm very pisses. Mucho grande pisses. 


KisaitaParadise said:


> Real talk you shouldn't be that soft your literally taking the irrelevant shit I say to heart. That's tough


"Real talk", You wish, deep deep down, that I took what you said to heart. Compared to @ShinAkuma BS, you are such a mild breeze on my chin, i barely even feel it.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (May 26, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Talking to you? No, I'm talking AT you.
> 
> How cute. The "bad bitch" thinks it can talk.
> 
> ...


Why you mad?? Let me tell you why you came in my business I didn't even know you existed till your hurt ass comes in mad... Bitch for what reason??? You will ALWAYS BE MAD FEED ME WITH YOUR ANGER HONEY because I like when bitches big mad. Clearly your bothered if you weren't you would stop getting in my business.


----------



## kokodeshide (May 26, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Why you mad?? Let me tell you why you came in my business I didn't even know you existed till your hurt ass comes in mad... Bitch for what reason??? You will ALWAYS BE MAD FEED ME WITH YOUR ANGER HONEY because I like when bitches big mad. Clearly your bothered if you weren't you would stop getting in my business.


 This is endless entertainment, what will you say next? Entertain me more.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (May 26, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> This is endless entertainment, what will you say next? Entertain me more.


Guess you have to go back to T.V.


----------



## kokodeshide (May 26, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Guess you have to go back to T.V.


Nahhhh, you are much more interesting. Any other amazing and hilarious comments/advise?


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (May 26, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Nahhhh, you are much more interesting. Any other amazing and hilarious comments/advise?


Thanks for the compliment I know I'm amazing but I have real arguments to deal with. Not a person that has a weird vendetta against me. Booked and Busy I'm OUT.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (May 26, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Thanks for the compliment I know I'm amazing but I have real arguments to deal with. Not a person that has a weird vendetta against. Booked and Busy I'm OUT.


Or shall I say debates.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kokodeshide (May 26, 2019)

Speaking of vendettas, @ShinAkuma Are you gonna dick ride everyone who argues with me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (May 26, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Speaking of vendettas, @ShinAkuma Are you gonna dick ride everyone who argues with me?



From one troll to another I recognize quality work. It has nothing to do with you beyond that fact you're getting painalized by the "new" person.


----------



## kokodeshide (May 26, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> From one troll to another I recognize quality work. It has nothing to do with you beyond that fact you're getting painalized by the "new" person.


What? Im literally dying of laughter at his attempts at english. This is quality, i dont want him to stop.


----------



## Kyu (May 26, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> It would still be dangerous to 98% of the verse. Plus Kin and Gin were pseudo jins but it didn't stop them from laying waste to a good amount of a shinobi division (If I'm not mistaken). The damage could have also been less because she used chakra to harden her body to defend herself.



Hardly denying the dude is dangerous; I'm in agreement there. 

All I'm saying is the dude can't hold a candle to any kyuubi form above KN4. 

Full Kurama? He takes shits more menacing than Kido. Let's be honest.




SakuraLover16 said:


> Not to mention the pair were able to go as high as six tails while Kido had nine.



True but remember, a pseudo jin's tail number is only relevant to fellow pseudo jin; real jinchuriki operate on an entirely different scale: Kyuubi Kinkaku had the same number of tails as KN6(six tailed Naruto), yet KN6 shits on the former in every conceivable facet.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 26, 2019)

Kyu said:


> Hardly denying the dude is dangerous; I'm in agreement there.
> 
> All I'm saying is the dude can't hold a candle to any kyuubi form above KN4.
> 
> Full Kurama? He takes shits more menacing than Kido. Let's be honest.


I don't think it's quite fair to just compare them in raw power to be honest. Kido is smarter, capable of making plans, is proficient at taijutsu, and can use ninjutsu. He is also capable of using his tails to attack as well as a TBB. Not only that but the cloak boosts physical and ninjutsu attacks as well as giving him access to a healing factor.


Kyu said:


> True but remember, a pseudo jin's tail number is only relevant to fellow pseudo jin; real jinchuriki operate on an entirely different scale: Kyuubi Kinkaku had the same number of tails as KN6(six tailed Naruto), yet KN6 shits on the former in every conceivable facet.


KN6 shits on anything though. I mean it helps that Kin and Gin are really strong as well.


----------



## Ayala (May 26, 2019)

Kisame is more intelligent and analytical than Kakashi and Itachi 

Nagato admitted inferiority to Kisame. 

WA Sakura was a better Hokage candidate than Kakashi 

Kisame absorbing chakra directly from Nagato if he was to get stabbed by a black rod. 

Kisame easily beating 3T Kakashi, when not even Itachi could. 

Kisame tanking powerful ST's by using water prison on himself 

Madara congratulating Kisame if they were to battle 

Kisame managing to survive even if he took a Raikiri to the heart 

@Android , @The Death & The Strawberry  got anything else? My memory's too foggy right now


----------



## Zembie (May 26, 2019)

Limbo said:


> Kisame is more intelligent and analytical than Kakashi and Itachi
> 
> Nagato admitted inferiority to Kisame.
> 
> ...


Lemme guess, Troy?


----------



## Android (May 26, 2019)

Limbo said:


> Kisame is more intelligent and analytical than Kakashi and Itachi
> 
> Nagato admitted inferiority to Kisame.
> 
> ...


Kisame > BSM Naruto ck


----------



## Ayala (May 26, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Lemme guess, Troy?


 Goddamn right, no one else will ever come close (hopefully)


----------



## Artistwannabe (May 26, 2019)

He can see this thread ya know...


----------



## Zembie (May 26, 2019)

Android said:


> Kisame > BSM Naruto ck


You mean Chojuro, right?


----------



## Android (May 26, 2019)

Zembie said:


> You mean Chojuro, right?


Oh God no ! Stop it


----------



## Zembie (May 26, 2019)

Android said:


> Oh God no ! Stop it


But you're just so bullyable


----------



## Android (May 26, 2019)

Zembie said:


> But you're just so bullyable


Every time I read that it's like a knife through my heart


----------



## Zembie (May 26, 2019)

Android said:


> Every time I read that it's like a knife through my heart


Take it more as a love arrow :blu


----------



## Android (May 26, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Take it more as a love arrow :blu


Only because it's you.


----------



## Zembie (May 26, 2019)

Android said:


> Only because it's you.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (May 26, 2019)

Y'all weird


----------



## Artistwannabe (May 26, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Y'all weird


Ok Troy.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (May 26, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Ok Troy.


I'm guessing a troy is a troll. Sorry but I'm above that.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tri (May 26, 2019)

I remember Maru said Alive Minato could solo the Gokage, that was pretty funny.


----------



## Zembie (May 26, 2019)

Tri said:


> I remember Maru said Alive Minato could solo the Gokage, that was pretty funny.


Well Minato did beat Obito, right? Maru loves Obito and thinks he will win against EMS Madara, which means Minato has to be stronger, so this is how it goes.
Minato > Obito > EMS Madara > Gokage


----------



## Tri (May 26, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Well Minato did beat Obito, right? Maru loves Obito and thinks he will win against EMS Madara, which means Minato has to be stronger, so this is how it goes.
> Minato > Obito > EMS Madara > Gokage


it all makes sense now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Francyst (Jun 2, 2019)

"Anybody with kusanagi is god tier because it can slice juubi Madara easily.. Oro for example."


----------



## Android (Jun 2, 2019)

Francyst said:


> "Anybody with kusanagi is god tier because it can slice juubi Madara easily.. Oro for example."


Lmfao. Who fucking said that ? I'm assuming @JayK right ?


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 2, 2019)

Jiraiya being able to solo the masters
MS Sasuke being able to solo the masters


----------



## Francyst (Jun 2, 2019)

Android said:


> Lmfao. Who fucking said that ? I'm assuming @JayK right ?


Speedyamell


----------



## Android (Jun 2, 2019)

Francyst said:


> Speedyamell


Lmfao


----------



## Android (Jun 2, 2019)

"Going from 3TS to EMS increases the user's Taijutsu. SPSM doesn't"


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 2, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Bos Sasuke beats healthy Orochimaru





KisaitaParadise said:


> Y'all weird


Says the one that likes Cardi B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 2, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Says the one that likes Cardi B



They don't know real music bro.


----------



## Serene Grace (Jun 2, 2019)

Oh yea Rinnegan Sasuke loses to EMS Madara and Hashirama


----------



## Quipchaque (Jun 2, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Oh yea Rinnegan Sasuke loses to EMS Madara and Hashirama



Holy shit.


----------



## goombanthime (Jun 2, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> I'm guessing a troy is a troll. Sorry but I'm above that.....


Do not tarnish the name of the greatest NBD debater, his power were so great to the Sannin wanker had to conspire to suppress his view and ban him


----------



## Trojan (Jun 2, 2019)

"Kisame only has chakra that is comparable to K0 Part 1 Naruto who fought Neji"


----------



## Android (Jun 2, 2019)

Hussain said:


> "Kisame only has chakra that is comparable to K0 Part 1 Naruto who fought Neji"


Hmmm I wonder where I heard that before ....


----------



## goombanthime (Jun 2, 2019)

Kisame is much stronger than V2 Bee and only got injured because he was off guard.

Same guy

Base Guy is stronger than base Jiraya because he kicked him in the face


----------



## Ayala (Jun 3, 2019)

Base Naruto beating Kakashi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Android (Jun 3, 2019)

Kakashi low diffing war arc base Naruto


----------



## Quipchaque (Jun 3, 2019)

The 6 paths of pain beating sick or even healthy Itachi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zembie (Jun 3, 2019)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> The 6 paths of pain beating sick or even healthy Itachi.


 Finally some Itachi wank for my soul


----------



## Francyst (Jun 3, 2019)

WA Base Naruto is High Kage


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 3, 2019)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> The 6 paths of pain beating sick or even healthy Itachi.



...... you're in the wrong thread bud.


----------



## Quipchaque (Jun 3, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> ...... you're in the wrong thread bud.



I dont think I am. Only a fool would believe that.


----------



## AxelKross (Jun 3, 2019)

"Itachi loses to adult sakura"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 3, 2019)

Adult Sakura winning against Itachi


----------



## Steven (Jun 3, 2019)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> I dont think *I am*. Only* a* *fool* would believe that.


----------



## Steven (Jun 3, 2019)

Ayala said:


> Kisame is more intelligent and analytical than Kakashi and Itachi
> 
> Nagato admitted inferiority to Kisame.
> 
> ...


Kisame wank³


----------



## Android (Jun 3, 2019)

*laughing my fucking ass off*

7G Gai soloing the Gokage.

MS Kakashi soloing the Gokage.


----------



## sabre320 (Jun 4, 2019)

Well in the time of old when shinobi no kami graced us with his presence.

Hashirama was above rsm naruto, madaras ps dwarfed the juubi , hashi and madara easily tanked quad juubidama , hashish clones can easily redirect super juubidama. Base hashi can blitz minato and ei.

Ofcourse from the itachi side itachi was invincible and could defeat galactus.

Also hashi can beat toneri because naruto tanked the moon laser in bsm...and bsm naruto post rikudo is weaker then hashi u know...


----------



## Artistwannabe (Jun 4, 2019)

sabre320 said:


> Well in the time of old when shinobi no kami graced us with his presence.
> 
> Hashirama was above rsm naruto, madaras ps dwarfed the juubi , hashi and madara easily tanked quad juubidama , hashish clones can easily redirect super juubidama. Base hashi can blitz minato and ei.
> 
> ...


I don't see Naruto getting called god of shinobi ya know?


----------



## Quipchaque (Jun 4, 2019)

Acnologia said:


>



Just because you dislike my opinion doesn't make me a fool. _Only a fool would think so. _


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 4, 2019)

SM madara is faster than JJ obito.


----------



## Android (Jun 5, 2019)

EMS Madara's Iso Susano >= 100% BSM Naruto and EMS Sasuke Iso Susano.

Lmfaooooooo oooooooooooooo ooooooooooooo


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 5, 2019)

Android said:


> EMS Madara's Iso Susano >= 100% BSM Naruto and EMS Sasuke Iso Susano.
> 
> Lmfaooooooo oooooooooooooo ooooooooooooo



Who? What thread?


----------



## Android (Jun 5, 2019)

Samael said:


> Who? What thread?


Founders wankers


----------



## Zembie (Jun 5, 2019)

Samael said:


> Who? What thread?




have fun


----------



## Android (Jun 5, 2019)

*continues to hysterically laugh his fucking ass the fuck off*

"non buffed Kakashi defeating Katsuyu with Kamui"


----------



## Android (Jun 5, 2019)

*wildly and uncontrollably laughs his ass off once more"

Hebi Sasuke and base Kakashi blitzing Jiraiya


----------



## Francyst (Jun 7, 2019)

"it would take at least 200 palm sized katsuyus to make up her full body, *which would multiply her durability by said amount.*"

"Hashirama is faster than A4."


----------



## Android (Jun 7, 2019)

Francyst said:


> Hashirama is faster than A4."


I swear to GOD I was just coming here to post this.

"Hashirama is much faster than 4th A"

Because people don't understand the fucking difference between reaction speed and Shunshin speed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Jun 7, 2019)

Android said:


> Because people don't understand the fucking difference between reaction speed and Shunshin speed.


people don't understand anything around here...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zembie (Jun 7, 2019)

Hussain said:


> people don't understand anything around here...


Because the new generation doesn’t understand the difference between Shunshin no Jutsu and physical reaction speed; that’s the reason you guys aren’t making any headway in this discussion.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 7, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Because the new generation doesn’t understand the difference between Shunshin no Jutsu and physical reaction speed; that’s the reason you guys aren’t making any headway in this discussion.


what do I have to do with your assumptions? 


in fact, I would argue that @Turrin is 100x worse than the "new generation" as you call it combined.  

I was never part of this "old Vs new" thing, so I am not sure why are you telling me that...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Android (Jun 7, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Because the new generation doesn’t understand the difference between Shunshin no Jutsu and physical reaction speed; that’s the reason you guys aren’t making any headway in this discussion.


Now where did I heard this before ??


----------



## Zembie (Jun 7, 2019)

Hussain said:


> what do I have to do with your assumptions?
> 
> 
> in fact, I would argue that @Turrin is 100x worse than the "new generation" as you call it combined.
> ...


I'm just joking


----------



## Zembie (Jun 7, 2019)

Android said:


> Now where did I heard this before ??


From our lord and savior ofc.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Jun 7, 2019)

Hussain said:


> what do I have to do with your assumptions?
> 
> 
> in fact, I would argue that @Turrin is 100x worse than the "new generation" as you call it combined.
> ...


That's a quote from Turrin, word for word.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 7, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> That's a quote from Turrin, word for word.


yeah, I saw his post. 

I never imagined he will sunk so deep...


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jun 7, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Because the new generation doesn’t understand the difference between Shunshin no Jutsu and physical reaction speed; that’s the reason you guys aren’t making any headway in this discussion.



Turrin's not right about much, but he's right about this! 

IMOUTTAHERE


----------



## Trojan (Jun 7, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Turrin's not right about much, but he's right about this!
> 
> IMOUTTAHERE


ignoring Turrin's hot garbage, I always wanted to ask you
how did you manage to say here 13 years, and still has less than 5K posts?


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jun 7, 2019)

Hussain said:


> ignoring Turrin's hot garbage, I always wanted to ask you
> how did you manage to say here 13 years, and still has less than 5K posts?



Quality over quantity homie.


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 7, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Quality over quantity homie.


shots fired
@Hussain 
how did you feel when kakashi surpassed Minato with double MS


----------



## Trojan (Jun 7, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Quality over quantity homie.


don't think that explains anything tho tbh. 
you could write quality posts, but if people were to reply you will have to post again.
and seeing your debates with @kokodeshide , you does not seem to be the type will back down no matter how
many times you keep repeating yourself lol 


Santoryu said:


> shots fired
> @Hussain
> how did you feel when kakashi surpassed Minato with double MS


you know that I don't buy the nonsense people say about his alleged DMS level, right?


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 7, 2019)

Hussain said:


> you know that I don't buy the nonsense people say about his alleged DMS level, right?



I know you don't
I agree with you though
it's ridiculous when people say the founders can beat him

keep up the good fight Hussain  :3

gen 2 is best gen


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 7, 2019)

I edited my post


----------



## Trojan (Jun 7, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> I know you don't
> I agree with you though
> it's ridiculous when people say the founders can beat him
> 
> ...


where would you rate me in your sig?


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 7, 2019)

Hussain said:


> where would you rate me in your sig?



I'm not sure
you're not really that lubrique though so you wouldn't be on the high end that's for sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Jun 7, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> I'm not sure
> you're not really that lubrique though so you wouldn't be on the high end that's for sure


are you saying I am a fodder?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jun 7, 2019)

Hussain said:


> don't think that explains anything tho tbh.
> you could write quality posts, but if people were to reply you will have to post again.
> and seeing your debates with @kokodeshide , you does not seem to be the type will back down no matter how
> many times you keep repeating yourself lol



Gotta pick your battles.

For example - I don't bother engaging much when somebody says Tobirama is faster than Minato or that WA Kakashi could defeat Base Jiraiya. Stuff like that is just as nonsensical as 2+2=Peanut butter and doesn't need a detailed response. No scratch that, I won't justify it with a detailed response.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 7, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Gotta pick your battles.
> 
> For example - I don't bother engaging much when somebody says Tobirama is faster than Minato *or that WA Kakashi could defeat Base Jiraiya. *Stuff like that is just as nonsensical as 2+2=Peanut butter and doesn't need a detailed response. No scratch that, I won't justify it with a detailed response.



i thought you were better than that
how you've fallen


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jun 7, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> i thought you were better than that
> how you've fallen



Lewdness doesn't discriminate.

You should know this.


----------



## JayK (Jun 7, 2019)

Jiraiya beating SM Kabuto


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Jun 7, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Gotta pick your battles.
> 
> For example - I don't bother engaging much when somebody says Tobirama is faster than Minato or that WA Kakashi could defeat Base Jiraiya. Stuff like that is just as nonsensical as 2+2=Peanut butter and doesn't need a detailed response. No scratch that, I won't justify it with a detailed response.


Real talk.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 7, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Tsunade and oro can’t die in this fight


----------



## Tri (Jun 7, 2019)

When @MaruUchiha said Tobirama could solo the sannin


----------



## Android (Jun 7, 2019)

Tri said:


> When @MaruUchiha said Tobirama could solo the sannin


----------



## Trojan (Jun 7, 2019)

Tri said:


> When @MaruUchiha said Tobirama could solo the sannin


I have heard worst.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 7, 2019)

Tri said:


> When @MaruUchiha said Tobirama could solo the sannin


 
Gg


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 7, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I have heard worst.



same bro same bro

nirrut has said worse


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 7, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Gg



that's a sorry-state tobirama

imagine what a HEALTHY tobirama could do

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Android (Jun 7, 2019)

"JJ Madara barely reacted to Minato" -_Maru Uchiha_-


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 7, 2019)

Android said:


> "JJ Madara barely reacted to Minato" -_Maru Uchiha_-


You and Tri are trying so hard to get a bad statement from me, but so far they're not sticking lol.. And I said *Sage Mode* Minato


----------



## JayK (Jun 7, 2019)

SM Madara is as fast as JJ Madara and hebi god


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 7, 2019)

JayK said:


> SM Madara is as fast as JJ Madara and hebi god


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 7, 2019)

JayK said:


> SM Madara is as fast as JJ Madara


Not what I said.. Now this thread is just turning into my driders reaching really hard to get a bad statement from me


----------



## JayK (Jun 7, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Not what I said.. Now this thread is just turning into my driders reaching really hard to get a bad statement from me





MaruUchiha said:


> Which I didn't do.. Limbo's speed should still be the same and so should Madara's danger sense


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 7, 2019)

JayK said:


> ...


And in that quote I didn't once say Sage Mode Madara is as fast As Juubi Madara

Anymore users that won't gomd wanna try and get a bad statement from me? We've got 3 back to back that struck out so far


----------



## JayK (Jun 7, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> And in that quote I didn't once say Sage Mode Madara is as fast As Juubi Madara





MaruUchiha said:


> Which I didn't do.. Limbo's speed should still be the same and so should Madara's danger sense





MaruUchiha said:


> Limbo's speed should still be the same and so should Madara's danger sense





MaruUchiha said:


> speed should still be the same


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 7, 2019)

JayK said:


> ...


All you did was take one of my statements and then shave most of it so you can twist it into a different meaning.. This is getting pathetic


----------



## JayK (Jun 7, 2019)

SM Madara's Limbo and danger sense speed is the same as JJ Madara's and hebi


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 7, 2019)

JayK said:


> SM Madara's Limbo and danger sense speed is the same as JJ Madara's and hebi


Nope, you already struck out don't try to redo now. Next


----------



## JayK (Jun 7, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Nope, you already struck out don't try to redo now. Next


If you dont know how Limbo works dont debate it.


----------



## Symmetry (Jun 7, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> You and Tri are trying so hard to get a bad statement from me, but so far they're not sticking lol.. And I said *Sage Mode* Minato



BOS sasuke beats healthy 
Orochimaru


Has to be in my top three worst statements. Right up there with Jman soloing five paths of pain with one arm no SM and Sakura being light speed. Top three for sure


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 7, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> BOS sasuke beats healthy
> Orochimaru
> 
> 
> Has to be in my top three worst statements. Right up there with Jman soloing five paths of pain with one arm no SM and Sakura being light speed. Top three for sure


That's because your username is "Orochimaru op" (Which isn't true btw, dude was fodderized by 3 tomoe Itachi) of course you would be in denial of BoS Sasuke defeating Orochimaru even after it's been established Sharingan genjutsu is his Kryptonite even with knowledge of it

Next. Do we have a 5th contender that wants to step up and succeed where the last 4 failed? Omote maybe? You won't gomd either so why not? Atleast rename the thread "Reach really hard for a bad statement from Maru"


----------



## Symmetry (Jun 7, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> That's because your username is "Orochimaru op" (Which isn't true btw, dude was fodderized by 3 tomoe Itachi) of course you would be in denial of BoS Sasuke defeating Orochimaru even after it's been established Sharingan genjutsu is his Kryptonite even with knowledge of it
> 
> Next. Do we have a 5th contender that wants to step up and succeed where the last 4 failed? Omote maybe? You won't gomd either so why not? Atleast rename the thread "Reach really hard for a bad statement from Maru"




I am in no denial that BOS sasuke anally raped Orochimaru negative difficulty when he had stage 999 cancer and couldn’t even get out of his bed. I have no qualms saying that. 

It’s you who assumes the fight would go the exact same way whether or not Orochimaru could get up and move around, which is beyond me


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 7, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> I am in no denial that BOS sasuke anally raped Orochimaru negative difficulty when he had stage 999 cancer and couldn’t even get out of his bed. I have no qualms saying that.
> 
> It’s you who assumes the fight would go the exact same way whether or not Orochimaru could get up and move around, which is beyond me



hey man
posts like this belong in the bath-house


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 7, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> I am in no denial that BOS sasuke anally raped Orochimaru negative difficulty when he had stage 999 cancer and couldn’t even get out of his bed. I have no qualms saying that.
> 
> It’s you who assumes the fight would go the exact same way whether or not Orochimaru could get up and move around, which is beyond me


Orochimaru's health had nothing to do with the fact Sharingan genjutsu is his Kryptonite and he's retarded enough to fall against it again even with knowledge


----------



## Symmetry (Jun 7, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Orochimaru's health had nothing to do with the fact Sharingan genjutsu is his Kryptonite and he's retarded enough to fall against it again even with knowledge



If he could get up, move around and avoid eye contact because he has legs now, yes, it would be different.


----------



## Tri (Jun 7, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> You and Tri are trying so hard to get a bad statement from me, but so far they're not sticking lol.. And I said *Sage Mode* Minato


naw bro you’re just a never ending producer of terrible statements


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 7, 2019)

Tri said:


> naw bro you’re just a never ending producer of terrible statements


Not judging off what you guys gave so far.. Those statements are actually true and even if they weren't they're not bad enough to be mentioned here


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 7, 2019)

@MaruUchiha, I think you and @JayK make some great points and are great posters. 

@Orochimaru op I do agree with Orochimaru op's general notion that a healthy Orochimaru would likely take down BoS Sasuke.

Hebi Sasuke admitted the following at least and there's Karin's portrayal to boot. 


*Spoiler*: _363.15_


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Jun 8, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Says the one that likes Cardi B


I never said I wasn't weird


----------



## Android (Jun 8, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Those statements are actually true


They are not.


MaruUchiha said:


> even if they weren't they're not bad enough to be mentioned here


Yes they were.


----------



## Sufex (Jun 8, 2019)

"Hebi sasuke loses"


----------



## Artistwannabe (Jun 8, 2019)

"Itachi loses"


----------



## Zembie (Jun 8, 2019)

Madara beating Itachi


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 8, 2019)

Fodder Akataski/kages/sannin etc beating kakasi


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 8, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> I never said I wasn't weird



belongs in the bathhouse


----------



## JayK (Jun 8, 2019)

jj madara defeating itachi


----------



## Symmetry (Jun 8, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> @MaruUchiha, I think you and @JayK make some great points and are great posters.
> 
> @Orochimaru op I do agree with Orochimaru op's general notion that a healthy Orochimaru would likely take down BoS Sasuke.
> 
> ...



Lol I didn’t even know that pannel existed, and ppl still out here thinking bos Sasuke beats oro? I can’t even


----------



## JayK (Jun 8, 2019)

Oro beating saske


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 8, 2019)

Android said:


> They are not


Yet you and Tri are too afraid to ever debate me


Android said:


> Yes they were.


The Gokage and Sanin being individually weaker than High Kage Tiers or Demi God Tiers is supported on panel over and over again and so is Sharingan genjutsu being Orochimaru's Kryptonite. A statement using portrayal and manga facts can't be bad, it's only truth


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 8, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> @MaruUchiha, I think you and @JayK make some great points and are great posters.
> 
> @Orochimaru op I do agree with Orochimaru op's general notion that a healthy Orochimaru would likely take down BoS Sasuke.
> 
> ...





Orochimaru op said:


> Lol I didn’t even know that pannel existed, and ppl still out here thinking bos Sasuke beats oro? I can’t even


Sasuke didn't know Orochimaru is retarded against Sharingan genjutsu.. Of course he's gonna assume it had to do with Orochimaru's health


----------



## Zembie (Jun 8, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Sasuke didn't know Orochimaru is retarded against Sharingan genjutsu.. Of course he's gonna assume it had to do with Orochimaru's health


He had at least a base idea of Orochimaru's inferiority to the sharingan, mocking the statement Itachi made a long time ago in his fight vs Oro.

BOS Sasuke loses tho


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 8, 2019)

Zembie said:


> He had at least a base idea of Orochimaru's inferiority to the sharingan, mocking the statement Itachi made a long time ago in his fight vs Oro.
> 
> BOS Sasuke loses tho


Do you think Hebi Sasuke would win?


----------



## Zembie (Jun 8, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Do you think Hebi Sasuke would win?


Yes. No joking.


----------



## Android (Jun 8, 2019)

Nuff fucking around with Sage light rubbish .



MaruUchiha said:


> Yet you and Tri are too afraid to ever debate me


Oh really ?
Last night I debated you to submission about JJ Madara "barely reacting" to Minato.

I can watch a full season of "Mega Babies" and it doesn't gross me out as much as your constant downplay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 8, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Yes. No joking.


Very interesting 


Android said:


> Last night I debated you to submission about JJ Madara "barely reacting" to Minato.


LOL where tf was i at when this happened?? From what i remember i shut you down


----------



## Android (Jun 8, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Very interesting
> 
> LOL where tf was i at when this happened?? From what i remember i shut you down


Fuck no. You replied to me once then you ran away.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Jun 8, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> belongs in the bathhouse


wtf


----------



## Symmetry (Jun 8, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Sasuke didn't know Orochimaru is retarded against Sharingan genjutsu.. Of course he's gonna assume it had to do with Orochimaru's health



As another poster said, Sasuke had some knowledge of the anal raping itachi gave Orochimaru with sharinghan genjutsu as he made a sly comment about it.

Furthermore, there’s a reason kishimoto would put that diolouge there when it’s very out of character for sasukes somewhat arrogant but also confident and prideful personality, he basically adimitted inferiority to him when he was BOS. Not something he often does.


As for hebi sasuke, it isn’t a big enough difference in power tot AOE down a healthy no reaper deathseal oro. Only thing would be genjutsu, although even then oro would just wake up from the shock of being stabbed and then oral rebirth.


----------



## Android (Jun 9, 2019)

FKS Sasuke is physically stronger than Gai.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Jun 9, 2019)

Android said:


> Fuck no. You replied to me once then you ran away.


So..can we have an official debate ??? @MaruUchiha


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Jun 9, 2019)

New One 
Data book specific abilities only apply to Jman, even if they are not shown in the manga or anime, even if it is the same argument used for other characters.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 9, 2019)

Rock Lee like a Hurricane said:


> So..can we have an official debate ??? @MaruUchiha


Nah.. Him and Tri have already ran when i called them out before


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Jun 9, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Nah.. Him and Tri have already ran when i called them out before


oww.... okay


----------



## Android (Jun 9, 2019)

This is why I don't take the majority of the new posters seriously.

I just don't bother getting down to the same level.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 9, 2019)

Android said:


> This is why I don't take the majority of the new posters seriously.
> 
> I just don't bother getting down to the same level.


I've been here two years longer than you.. And after hearing some of your opinions I find it ironic your whole shtick is not taking other users seriously

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artistwannabe (Jun 9, 2019)

Jeez what's with all the new poster hate these days.


----------



## Android (Jun 9, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> I've been here two years longer than you.. And after hearing some of your opinions I find it ironic your whole shtick is not taking other users seriously


Pretty sure it's obvious (unless you are blind) that I was not referring to you. But since you decided to bring yourself in my business, let me tell you that the difference between me and you is that I am so much fucking better than you as a poster it's not even funny. I'm talking light years ahead of you. Because while you continue to make a joke out of yourself with your constant Obito wank, Sannin salt, terrible opinions and updating this thread with your statements, people who where here long enough do recognize me as one of the best posters around here (with the exception of one or two clowns in my ignore list).

Sorry kid, you are nowhere near close enough to even begin reaching my standards.


----------



## Android (Jun 9, 2019)

Obito shit diffs


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 9, 2019)

Android said:


> the difference between me and you is that I am so much fucking better than you as a poster it's not even funny. I'm talking light years ahead of you. Because while you continue to make a joke out of yourself with your constant Obito wank, Sannin salt, terrible opinions and updating this thread with your statements, people who where here long enough do recognize me as one of the best posters around here (with the exception of one or two clowns in my ignore list).
> 
> Sorry kid, you are nowhere near close enough to even begin reaching my standards.


Keep gassing yourself up lol, you're only proving how pretentious you are and where this ironic "I don't take you serious" persona stems from.. Explains why you put anyone that recognizes you're a Lewd poster on ignore, so you might as well ignore me too cuz just like Worlds I've noticed how much nonsense opinions you have. I may have some controversial opinions too, but atleast i'm willing to debate and don't take myself way too serious unlike you


----------



## Siskebabas (Jun 9, 2019)

^ Is this some competition who has bigger internet penis?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shazam (Jun 9, 2019)

Gai can use raiton techs unseen


----------



## Android (Jun 9, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Keep gassing yourself up lol, you're only proving how pretentious you are and where this ironic "I don't take you serious" persona stems from.. Explains why you put anyone that recognizes you're a Lewd poster on ignore, so you might as well ignore me too cuz just like Worlds I've noticed how much nonsense opinions you have. I may have some controversial opinions too, but atleast i'm willing to debate and don't take myself way too serious unlike you


I don't really care. Never really cared what anybody thinks, so why would I care about Worlds's opinion of all people ? (Btw does he still beat you down in every debate ?)

If someone is acting up or being assholes to me I simply put them on ignore. If I put people on ignore because they have bad/dumb opinions I'd end up talking to maybe 6 posters in the NBD. I just don't bother with them. Because if I did, that would actually be me taking them seriously.


Oh believe me I'd debate into submission you anytime just like I did in that Minato and Gai Vs Madara thread.

Just bring it, please reply with logic and facts which seems to be missing around here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jun 9, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Yes, I'm very pisses. Mucho grande pisses.


I lold

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 9, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Speaking of vendettas, @ShinAkuma Are you gonna dick ride everyone who argues with me?



That's how Shin rolls. Take it as a compliment, it means you rustled his jimmies in some way.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jun 9, 2019)

"Gai is faster than A4 because his punches ignite the air"

Logic that can legit be used to state Gai > RSM Naruto as well...

Love me some good, sad tunnel vision posters man

Always good for a laugh


----------



## JayK (Jun 10, 2019)

> WA Gaara defeating Pain
> WA Gaara defeating Pain low diff


----------



## Artistwannabe (Jun 10, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> "Gai is faster than A4 because his punches ignite the air"
> 
> Logic that can legit be used to state Gai > RSM Naruto as well...
> 
> ...


Don't you dare insult my morning pea_cock_


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jun 10, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Don't you dare insult my morning pea_cock_


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 10, 2019)

JayK said:


> > WA Gaara defeating Pain
> > WA Gaara defeating Pain low diff


Bruh you said Deva Path solos War Gaara in a desert, you're not gonna add that?


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jun 10, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Bruh you said Deva Path solos War Gaara in a desert, you're not gonna add that?


The fuck is Gaara gonna do about CT  

Oh nothing 

The notion that Deva > Gaara is hardly out there if he has a genuine oneshot at all ranges


----------



## JayK (Jun 10, 2019)

Just let Maru daydream in his princess castle.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 10, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> The fuck is Gaara gonna do about CT


A Chibaku Tensei Deva Path can't even perform since he's too far away from Nagato and wdk if he even can in a location with just sand?


WorldsStrongest said:


> The notion that Deva > Gaara is hardly out there


In a desert with one sided knowledge? You're right, it's way worse than out there


WorldsStrongest said:


> if he has a genuine oneshot at all ranges


It took 5 v4 Susanoos to break through War Gaara's sand shield and you think Deva Path can break it with a Shinra Tensei that was negged by 6 Tails Naruto? Besides, Gaara can just Sand Coffin/Sand Burial his ass once he's on cool down

Can't believe I seriously have to debate War Gaara vs Deva Path in a desert with one sided knowledge


----------



## weegee22 (Jun 10, 2019)

JayK said:


> > WA Gaara defeating Pain
> > WA Gaara defeating Pain low diff



Coming from the person who pulled the "Gaara lost to Deidara" argument.

Though "low-diff" is bullshit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (Jun 10, 2019)

again people find a new character to mindlessly wank for this week

it's really impressive


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jun 10, 2019)

JayK said:


> again people find a new character to mindlessly wank for this week
> 
> it's really impressive



Nah, peeps have been wanking Deva path for years.


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Jun 10, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Nah, peeps have been wanking Deva path for years.



He's like the only reason the paths of pain aren't some mid tier joke, so I can see why.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Jun 10, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Jeez what's with all the new poster hate these days.


Not all of you guys are clowns

Just a few imo


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 10, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> He's like the only reason the paths of pain aren't some mid tier joke, so I can see why.


Animal Path said hi


----------



## Android (Jun 10, 2019)

Time for new updates 

While this is not exactly a statement, but a certain poster *cough @Mad Scientist cough* thought that Kakashi was going to warp the Juubi with his own chakra (Kakashi was wearing a full cloak) and went on using this as an argument for Kakashi beating people he otherwise stood no chance against.

It's almost as bad as when people thought Kakashi tanked Minato's Senpou Rasengan lol, even after it was confirmed Kakashi actually warped the Rasengan with Kamui, some people still think Kakashi got Sage Rasengan'ed to the guts and shrugged it off lol.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 11, 2019)

Android said:


> Time for new updates
> 
> While this is not exactly a statement, but a certain poster *cough @Mad Scientist cough* thought that Kakashi was going to warp the Juubi with his own chakra (Kakashi was wearing a full cloak) and went on using this as an argument for Kakashi beating people he otherwise stood no chance against.
> 
> It's almost as bad as when people thought Kakashi tanked Minato's Senpou Rasengan lol, even after it was confirmed Kakashi actually warped the Rasengan with Kamui, some people still think Kakashi got Sage Rasengan'ed to the guts and shrugged it off lol.


This is complete BS. 

Is there any *proof* I thought he _didn't_ do it with Kurama's chakra? No.

In every context where I mentioned this, was Kakashi outlined as heavily fatigued? No.

Don't lump me in with people who didn't read that particular Rasengan panel properly or made a mistake. Everyone has made a mistake or two, including me, including you. What's terrible is:

1) Your hypocrisy
2) You unwilling to debate and having went on a temper tantrum like a child because I personally thought Gai or Kakashi could solo the Gokage (presumably under certain conditions and depending on how things play out). Do not generalise this as NBD masters wank - this is my personal opinion only - you will find that most people do not think Gai or Kakashi can solo them. 
3) Your squirrel tactics to lump me in with the latter group you identified. 
4) The fact WorldsStrongest, Bonly nor Grinningfox aren't willing to call you out on your BS but are willing to put down others instead. 
5) Your inability to point out some actual statements in verbatim, word for word, with necessary context.

Only reason I haven't reported you is so that people can witness your anti-masters lewd bandwagon. I do hope this thread isn't getting shut down just because of your initiated BS. 

Keep it real, please.


----------



## Soul (Jun 11, 2019)

JayK said:


> it's really impressive



It loses it charm after a few years, now it's just predictable.


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Jun 11, 2019)

@Android  Thats exactly an example that why ı ignored that certain poster  OMG ... Its funny.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 11, 2019)

JiraiyaFlash said:


> @Android  Thats exactly an example that why ı ignored that certain poster  OMG ... Its funny.


Since when were we ever on bad terms, JiraiyaFlash? I may have given you a couple of optimistic/lewd ratings, but surely nothing to warrant an ignore?


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 11, 2019)

@MadScientist 

I wouldn't take Android seriously. He usually just flames people. Though he did improve his attitude at one point but it seems he's regressed back to old ways.


Jiraiyaflash is quite lewd. I remember when he used a Kakashi avatar only to criminally underrated him and he was like (paraphrasing): " look I like Kakashi so I can only rate him fairly"


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 11, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> Since when were we ever on bad terms, JiraiyaFlash? I may have given you a couple of optimistic/lewd ratings, but surely nothing to warrant an ignore?



you refuted his arguments
that's ample reason it would seem


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jun 11, 2019)

Android said:


> Time for new updates
> 
> While this is not exactly a statement, but a certain poster *cough @Mad Scientist cough* thought that Kakashi was going to warp the Juubi with his own chakra (Kakashi was wearing a full cloak) and went on using this as an argument for Kakashi beating people he otherwise stood no chance against.



To be fair @Mad Scientist  is a good guy and unlike alot of others is actually interested in some discussion rather than a relentless barrage of repetition.



Santoryu said:


> @MadScientist
> 
> I wouldn't take Android seriously. He usually just flames people. Though he did improve his attitude at one point but it seems he's regressed back to old ways.



@Android is a good poster as well. I'm sure he is just tired of the same old arguments over and over. Can grate on anybody. Especially the Sage Light virus....IMOUTTAHERE


----------



## JayK (Jun 11, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Nah, peeps have been wanking Deva path for years.


Honestly have to disagree.

Speed, DC and reaction feats.

Deva's got the full package.



ShinAkuma said:


> Android is a good poster as well.


eh...


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jun 11, 2019)

JayK said:


> Honestly have to disagree.



With what? The fact that peeps have been wanking Deva for years?

Joined: Jan 6, 2018

Joined: Apr 28, 2006



No man, peeps have been wanking Deva for years.



> Speed, DC and reaction feats.
> 
> Deva's got the full package.



I don't disagree.




> eh...


----------



## JayK (Jun 11, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Joined: Jan 6, 2018


Regularly visited NF (including the NBD) since 2012-2013.

Obviously doesn't come close to 2006 but you are certainly not doing me justice there.

During that time I really can't remember anyone noteworthy wanking Deva.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jun 11, 2019)

JayK said:


> Regularly visited NF (including the NBD) since 2012-2013.
> 
> Obviously doesn't come close to 2006 but you are certainly not doing me justice there.
> 
> During that time I really can't remember anyone noteworthy wanking Deva.



Hey man I'm not downplaying ya here, just pointing out he has been wanked. 

Let's be real, everybody has been wanked at some point in the NBD. (IRUKA 2005!) It goes without saying.


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 11, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> To be fair @Mad Scientist  is a good guy and unlike alot of others is actually interested in some discussion rather than a relentless barrage of repetition.
> 
> 
> 
> @Android is a good poster as well. I'm sure he is just tired of the same old arguments over and over. Can grate on anybody. Especially the Sage Light virus....IMOUTTAHERE



Manga concluded a while ago tbf. It's no surprise that things have gone stale and there's a lot of repetition. It's a miracle the site is as active as it is.

I will not stand for this foul-speak pertaining to the Sage.


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 11, 2019)

"Be a more man and less fan man."





Love the BD.


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 11, 2019)

Sage light said:


> Some of the "ridiculous argument" examples aren't even untrue or going against the manga. It's just a case of rusty reading skills accompanied by dog shit comprehension. I say that because some of the examples here contain my posts inspite of me giving appropriate reasoning to back it up.
> 
> 
> _Madara being immune to gravitational forces because he has Susano'o_ - I never said that. I put forth the fact he had a physical shield (_Susano'o) _surrounding him from all sides, which wouldn't allow Nagato to pull him out of it, as that'd attract the Susanoo along with him in the process which is counter-productive for Nagato. Yet a certain poster interpreted that as me claiming he had anti-gravitational powers. Pathetic.
> ...



Unique and scientific writing.


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 12, 2019)

3T WA Kakashi is Jounin level.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ayala (Jun 12, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> 3T WA Kakashi is Jounin level.



Lmao was on my way to quote that


The weirdest shit to say though is this: 

"Hokage Kakashi isn't kage level" 



I don't know how that can make sense in their heads


----------



## Android (Jun 12, 2019)

BSM isn't any more powerful than BM.


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 12, 2019)

Ayala said:


> "Hokage Kakashi isn't kage level"
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how that can make sense in their heads


----------



## Serene Grace (Jun 12, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> personally thought Gai or Kakashi could solo the Gokage (presumably under certain conditions and depending on how things play out).


----------



## Android (Jun 12, 2019)

Basically, every word uttered by Santoryu.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Android (Jun 12, 2019)

Base EMS Sasuke is physically on par with KCM Naruto.


----------



## Serene Grace (Jun 13, 2019)

Hashirama and madara beating toneri


----------



## Serene Grace (Jun 13, 2019)

@Android theres more shit from the Hashirama/Madara fanboy isnt there? Cant remember


----------



## Zembie (Jun 13, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Hashirama and madara beating toneri


Who said that


----------



## Serene Grace (Jun 13, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Who said that


Argus 

Cant find the quote tho as it was a while ago


----------



## Android (Jun 13, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> @Android theres more shit from the Hashirama/Madara fanboy isnt there? Cant remember


Hashirama on RSM Naruto level


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 14, 2019)

Hazuki said:


> the only kakashi who can beat full power jiraiya sm is kakashi with rikudu power + double mangekyo obito
> actually even in that context , jiraiya might survive somehow with his haxx shadow jutsu/ spacetime dimension frog because kakashi can't stay DMS for long time


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## JayK (Jun 14, 2019)

Gonna need eye bleach after that one


----------



## Android (Jun 14, 2019)

Even I have to admit that's pretty bad ...


----------



## Ayala (Jun 15, 2019)

I'd feel bad with myself if i let this thread die. So here's one for you:

Nagato solos the Gokage and the Edo Kage at the same time


----------



## Shazam (Jun 15, 2019)

Part 1 Kakashi = Kisame 

Boy where is Troysee when you need him


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 15, 2019)

Ayala said:


> Nagato solos the Gokage and the Edo Kage at the same time


Correction: Nagato with Deva, Animal, and Preta Path alone solos, and it was Edo Kages in that match btw.. If it was Edo I admit Nagato loses since he can't seal them


----------



## Symmetry (Jun 15, 2019)

Base Jman is stronger then itachi who is stronger then Orochimaru who is equal to base Jman. 

Oh wait, that was kishimoto in part one.


----------



## Android (Jun 16, 2019)

Kyuubi defeating BSM Naruto with mid diff.

> ARGUS.


----------



## Android (Jun 20, 2019)

My horse shit scouter reading is over 50,000 

"Kakashi has better chance soloing Mei and Kisame then Mei defeating Kakashi 1 on 1".


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 20, 2019)

Android said:


> My horse shit scouter reading is over 50,000
> 
> "Kakashi has better chance soloing Mei and Kisame then Mei defeating Kakashi 1 on 1".



Wrong section.
There is a separate thread for best statements made in the NBD.


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 20, 2019)

Actual worst statements in recent times:

The first Hokage losing against Pain in Jiraiya's situation.


----------



## JayK (Jun 20, 2019)

Samehada absorbs space and time


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 20, 2019)

@Omote
@wooly Eullerex
@DiscoZoro20
@Hazuki

thoughts on these recent posts?


----------



## Sufex (Jun 20, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Actual worst statements in recent times:
> 
> The first Hokage losing against Pain in Jiraiya's situation.


Where



JayK said:


> Samehada absorbs space and time


Who


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 20, 2019)

Sufex said:


> Where
> 
> 
> Who


----------



## Zembie (Jun 20, 2019)

Sufex said:


> Where


Hazuki




> Who


ThirdRidoku


----------



## JayK (Jun 20, 2019)

Sufex said:


> Who


Captain ThirdRidoku


----------



## Sufex (Jun 20, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Hazuki
> 
> 
> 
> ThirdRidoku


Checks out actually.


----------



## Android (Jun 20, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Wrong section.
> There is a separate thread for best statements made in the NBD.


And now my horse shit scouter reading is one million !!


----------



## Ayala (Jun 20, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Actual worst statements in recent times:
> 
> The first Hokage losing against Pain in Jiraiya's situation.




That's because god protector > god of shinobi


----------



## Quipchaque (Jun 20, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> @Omote
> @wooly Eullerex
> @DiscoZoro20
> @Hazuki
> ...



Which ones specifically?


----------



## Serene Grace (Jun 21, 2019)

New one:

War arc Kakashi and 6 gated guy are faster than KCM Naruto

You cant make this garbage up man


----------



## Android (Jun 21, 2019)

7G Gai defeating Hashirama.

Gai or Kakashi soloing bout Sakura and Tsunade.

I question the mental health of anyone who says masters aren't overrated asf


----------



## Trojan (Jun 21, 2019)

Android said:


> 7G Gai defeating Hashirama.
> 
> Gai or Kakashi soloing bout Sakura and Tsunade.
> 
> I question the mental health of anyone who says masters aren't overrated asf


this is what happened when people start nickpicking...


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 21, 2019)

dergeist said:


> Sasuke was equal to Pain at Hebi and MS.
> Sasuke was way above Pain with EMS.
> Naruto was below Pain at SM and KCM.
> Naruto surpassed Pain at BSM


----------



## dergeist (Jun 21, 2019)

How you be dumping canon here, Maru? Am I not the coolest guy?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 21, 2019)

dergeist said:


> How you be dumping canon here, Maru? Am I not the coolest guy?


just stay in the Cafe man...


----------



## dergeist (Jun 21, 2019)

Hussain said:


> just stay in the Cafe man...


I have to burst bubbles, man


----------



## Trojan (Jun 21, 2019)

dergeist said:


> I have to burst bubbles, man


you can do that in politics. You are not made for Naruto manga, where your level at it is subpar.  
you can't have it all...


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 21, 2019)

@Shazam vs @Mad Scientist


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jun 21, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> @Shazam vs @Mad Scientist




LMAO did you just double post quote yourself off topic?


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 21, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> LMAO did you just double post quote yourself off topic?



Nope, I double post quoted myself on topic.


----------



## Ayala (Jun 21, 2019)

-Jiraiya is Kakashi on steroids

They don't have a single jutsu, trait or combat facet in common. 

- A is Gai on steroids

Except A is to Gai what Batista is to Mcgregor... And Gai is faster both in movements and foot speed... Go figure..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Android (Jun 22, 2019)

"Adult Sakura can't even beat Immortals arc Naruto or BoS Sasuke"

I honestly don't know how to react to this, there isn't any meme, emoji or gif that could even remotely describe how I feel about the level of retardation in this statement .... May God have mercy on my soul ...


----------



## Trojan (Jun 22, 2019)

Android said:


> "Adult Sakura can't even beat Immortals arc Naruto or BoS Sasuke"


they said immortal arc Naruto is stronger than her as well?  
I am kinda surprised tbh lol

since he is mostly underrated and Hebi Sasuke is overrated as fuck


----------



## Serene Grace (Jun 22, 2019)

Android said:


> "Adult Sakura can't even beat Immortals arc Naruto or BoS Sasuke"
> 
> I honestly don't know how to react to this, there isn't any meme, emoji or gif that could even remotely describe how I feel about the level of retardation in this statement .... May God have mercy on my soul ...


You sure hebi sasuke being stronger than KCM Naruto isnt close?


----------



## Android (Jun 22, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> You sure hebi sasuke being stronger than KCM Naruto isnt close?


Like I said .... God have mercy on my soul.


----------



## Android (Jun 22, 2019)

Hussain said:


> they said immortal arc Naruto is stronger than her as well?
> I am kinda surprised tbh lol
> 
> since he is mostly underrated and Hebi Sasuke is overrated as fuck


Yup. Dear ol Maru said that.


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 22, 2019)

Android said:


> Yup. Dear ol Maru said that.



It's Sakura.

Nothing wrong with this statement. If anything, he was giving her too much credit by not citing part 1 Naruto


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 22, 2019)

Android said:


> "Adult Sakura can't even beat Immortals arc Naruto or BoS Sasuke"


Nope, 4 Tails Naruto or Rasenshuriken would destroy her and once Sasuke goes CS2 or Kirin comes out it's over.. Btw are you gonna find anyone else to get statements from or are you obsessed with me?


----------



## Symmetry (Jun 22, 2019)

Tsunade isn’t strong enough to rip someone’s arm off

Tsunade isn’t strong enough to kill kakashi with a punch


----------



## Ayala (Jun 22, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Tsunade isn’t strong enough to kill kakashi with a punch



Pain arc Kakashi maybe... War Arc Kakashi though 


Yea that's a bit tough


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jun 22, 2019)

Ayala said:


> Pain arc Kakashi maybe... War Arc Kakashi though
> 
> 
> Yea that's a bit tough



What?

Look, Kakashi's thing has never been tanking hits. Unless it's DMS Kakashi with Perfect Susanoo up, if he eats a clean hit from Tsunade he's dead.


----------



## Ayala (Jun 22, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> What?
> 
> Look, Kakashi's thing has never been tanking hits. Unless it's DMS Kakashi with Perfect Susanoo up, if he eats a clean hit from Tsunade he's dead.



I know man, im joking


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jun 22, 2019)

Ayala said:


> I know man, im joking




You got me. I don't get got very often. My radar has been dulled by the relentless and obscene Masters wank lately.


----------



## Android (Jun 22, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> You got me. I don't get got very often. My radar has been dulled by the relentless and obscene Masters wank lately.


Use your horseshit scouter next time


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jun 22, 2019)

Android said:


> Use your horseshit scouter next time



Haven't had a chance to repair it after the last time the avalanche of masters horseshit wank overloaded it!


----------



## Android (Jun 22, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Haven't had a chance to repair it after the last time the avalanche of masters horseshit wank overloaded it!


Hot damn


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Jun 22, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Haven't had a chance to repair it after the last time the avalanche of masters horseshit wank overloaded it!



I'm still trying to get over Gai > Hashirama myself.


----------



## Quipchaque (Jun 22, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> I'm still trying to get over Gai > Hashirama myself.



To be fair in 8 gates mode he is indeed stronger.


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Jun 22, 2019)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> To be fair in 8 gates mode he is indeed stronger.



Indeed, but the topic at hand was about Gai without the 8th gate.


----------



## Quipchaque (Jun 23, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> Indeed, but the topic at hand was about Gai without the 8th gate.



Oh Jesus christ.


----------



## JayK (Jun 23, 2019)

Chiyo beating Kakuzu...


----------



## Zembie (Jun 23, 2019)

JayK said:


> Chiyo beating Kakuzu...


Who?


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 23, 2019)

JayK said:


> Chiyo beating Kakuzu...



Point me to the thread. I'll assume Turrin said this or... yeah I can't see anyone else but him saying this.


----------



## Francyst (Jun 23, 2019)

Did I just see Orochimaru op posting in a worst statements thread


----------



## JayK (Jun 23, 2019)

Gai in 7th Gate losing to Manda 2 aka a fodder summon


----------



## Trojan (Jun 23, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> I'm still trying to get over Gai > Hashirama myself.


tbh, 7th Gai > Hashirama (based on his fanboys's arguments) is kinda old argument...
since it was made as soon as that chapter came out... 


Edit:
I am not saying it's not a dumb argument, I am just kinda surprised that you seem to be shocked
about it...


----------



## Android (Jun 23, 2019)

"I don't run away from any debate"

> Maru ck


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 23, 2019)

MS Sasuke solo-ing the Masters


----------



## Jad (Jun 24, 2019)

I'll never tire over Kimimaro beating 7G Gai.


----------



## Serene Grace (Jun 24, 2019)

JayK said:


> Gai in 7th Gate losing to Manda 2 aka a fodder summon


I wouldn’t say manda2 is a fodder summoning, but yea guy wouldn’t lose to him


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 24, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> I wouldn’t say manda2 is a fodder summoning, but yea guy wouldn’t lose to him



Compared to the legendary Might Gai he is.


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 24, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> MS Sasuke solo-ing the Masters



@WorldsStrongest
@Tri
@Bonly
@Android 
@Orochimaruwantsyourbody 
@Matto

what do you have to say for yourself? you lewd men


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 24, 2019)

"Kakashi killed Sakumo"

Wooly: 2019
@Blu-ray
surely this warrants a ban?


----------



## Sufex (Jun 24, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> @WorldsStrongest
> @Tri
> @Bonly
> @Android
> ...


He prolly could tbh


----------



## Android (Jun 24, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> @WorldsStrongest
> @Tri
> @Bonly
> @Android
> ...


Susano walls their attacks.
Enton and Amaterasu set them ablaze.
Arrows spam would destroy Kakashi (Gai might be able to react in the 7G, but Amaterasu gets him every time.

MS Sasuke solos the master, so does SM Naruto and so does any high Kage.


----------



## Symmetry (Jun 24, 2019)

Android said:


> Susano walls their attacks.
> Enton and Amaterasu set them ablaze.
> Arrows spam would destroy Kakashi (Gai might be able to react in the 7G, but Amaterasu gets him every time.
> 
> MS Sasuke solos the master, so does SM Naruto and so does any high Kage.



Seventh gate hirudora followed by morning peacock? Susanoo isn’t mobile


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jun 24, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> MS Sasuke solo-ing the Masters





Santoryu said:


> @WorldsStrongest
> @Tri
> @Bonly
> @Android
> ...


Just that he does

So does SM Naruto btw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Android (Jun 24, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Seventh gate hirudora followed by morning peacock? Susanoo isn’t mobile


Susano tanks it then proceeds to cut Gai apart.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jun 24, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Seventh gate hirudora followed by morning peacock? Susanoo isn’t mobile


Does exactly nothing to Susanoo


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 24, 2019)

Anime Zone said:


> There's no version of Kakashi outside of DMS that can pull out a win against Tsunade. 10/10 wins for Tsunade always.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 24, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> @WorldsStrongest
> @Tri
> @Bonly
> @Android
> ...


So.. The overrated users?


----------



## Tri (Jun 24, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> @WorldsStrongest
> @Tri
> @Bonly
> @Android
> ...


That he can.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jun 24, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> So.. The overrated users?


@Android 
@Bonly 
@Tri 
@Orochimaruwantsyourbody 
@Matto 

So I guess...Anone who can kick Marus ass is, in Marus eyes, "overrated"

Good to know


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 24, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Anone who can kick Marus ass


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 24, 2019)

Anyway did Omote break a record with 1k comments? The mods should pin this


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jun 24, 2019)

Its what anyone with eyes calls it

Ya know

"If it smells like a duck"


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 24, 2019)

@Omote needs a NBD lifetime achievement award for creating this godlike thread.

Should a NBD awards pop up you'll have my vote as best thread or threadmaker


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 24, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> So.. The overrated users?



4 out of the 6 listed aren't overrated.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 24, 2019)

Samael said:


> 4 out of the 6 listed aren't overrated.


That just means you're doing the overrating
ck


----------



## Sufex (Jun 24, 2019)

Interesting..


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 24, 2019)

Sufex said:


> Interesting..


Who dem?


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 24, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> That just means you're doing the overrating
> ck



I acknowledge good posters my guy. 



Sufex said:


> Interesting..



Very


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jun 24, 2019)

Sufex said:


> Interesting..



I gotta step up my game!

On a serious not serious note - Pretty sure @Hussain 75 posts are due to our Senju God of Speed Tobirama!


----------



## Zembie (Jun 24, 2019)

Sufex said:


> Interesting..


----------



## Artistwannabe (Jun 24, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> I gotta step up my game!
> 
> On a serious not serious note - Pretty sure @Hussain 75 posts are due to our Senju God of Speed Tobirama!


Tobirama blitzes Juubito neg-diff.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 24, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> On a serious not serious note - Pretty sure @Hussain 75 posts are due to our Senju God of Speed Tobirama!


Even itachi's fans were mercy compared to Tobirama's fans. 
(Although Tobirama's fans' arguments are far dumber than almost anything I have seen here, but itachi's fans are more aggressive tho... unless if you count Tobirama's fan's wars on your brain cells, then I gausse they take the win)


----------



## Android (Jun 24, 2019)

This is supposedly a top tier list



MaruUchiha said:


> Bijuu Mode Edo Minato
> Bijuu Sage Mode Naruto
> Edo Madara
> Nagato
> ...



Keep'em coming @MaruUchiha


----------



## Trojan (Jun 24, 2019)

Android said:


> This is supposedly a top tier list
> 
> 
> 
> Keep'em coming @MaruUchiha


I approve...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Android (Jun 24, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I approve...


----------



## Tri (Jun 24, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> So.. The overrated users?


I’m fine with being “overrated” if it means I get to be grouped with those posters


----------



## Android (Jun 24, 2019)

Just so you don't get confused @Hussain I quoted your post above as a bad statement.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 24, 2019)

Android said:


> This is supposedly a top tier list
> 
> 
> 
> Keep'em coming @MaruUchiha


Hashirama is overrated trash


----------



## Android (Jun 24, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Hashirama is overrated trash


Agreed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sufex (Jun 24, 2019)

Damn whats with the hate for Hashirama, hes a pretty chill dude.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 24, 2019)

Sufex said:


> Damn whats with the hate for Hashirama, hes a pretty chill dude.


I have no problem with Hashirama or Madara as characters, I'm basically like the Ziggy Stardust for the founders. Two of some of my fav characters, but i hate them in the NBD for how wanked they get


----------



## Trojan (Jun 24, 2019)

Android said:


> Just so you don't get confused @Hussain I quoted your post above as a bad statement.


i know


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jun 24, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> I have no problem with Hashirama or Madara as characters, I'm basically like the Ziggy Stardust for the founders. Two of some of my fav characters, but i hate them in the NBD for how wanked they get



What?

I would never in a million years have pegged you to have the Founders as *two of your favorites*.

I figured you hated them with a head twitching passion!


----------



## Artistwannabe (Jun 24, 2019)

Sufex said:


> Damn whats with the hate for Hashirama, hes a pretty chill dude.


Naruto No.20202244887878


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 24, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> What?
> 
> I would never in a million years have pegged you to have the Founders as *two of your favorites*.
> 
> I figured you hated them with a head twitching passion!


Lol, Madara has been listed in my fav characters on my profile this whole time. Hashirama just isn't listed because he's more like Top 20 fav


----------



## Soul (Jun 24, 2019)

Samael said:


> @Omote needs a NBD lifetime achievement award for creating this godlike thread.
> 
> Should a NBD awards pop up you'll have my vote as best thread or threadmaker



This is one of the worst threads in the history of the battledome. People are just bashing each other for a long time.
At this point it's like a convo thread, but worse.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Jun 24, 2019)

Jad said:


> I'll never tire over Kimimaro beating 7G Gai.


Who the fuck said this...Jesus Christ....


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Jun 24, 2019)

"By Obito's own admission, Nagato is stronger than him."
Never happened btw...


----------



## Sufex (Jun 24, 2019)

Soul said:


> This is one of the worst threads in the history of the battledome. People are just bashing each other for a long time.
> At this point it's like a convo thread, but worse.


Suppose he should get an award for creating the worst then. 


Telling that my attempt at a best statements lasted maybe 2 pages


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 24, 2019)

Soul said:


> This is one of the worst threads in the history of the battledome. People are just bashing each other for a long time.
> At this point it's like a convo thread, but worse.



Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Soul (Jun 24, 2019)

Samael said:


> Haters gonna hate.



Well yeah
This is why this thread has around a thousand replies.


----------



## Francyst (Jun 24, 2019)

"This is one of the worst threads in the history of the battledome."


----------



## Ayala (Jun 24, 2019)

Sufex said:


> Interesting..



Goddamn are Android and Hussain having fun...


----------



## Omote (Jun 24, 2019)

We can definitely get this to 100 pages in a couple of months

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ayala (Jun 24, 2019)

Omote said:


> We can definitely get this to 100 pages in a couple of months



We'll get there and beyond.... As long as NBD posters draw breath and post, there will be bad statements we can put in here


----------



## Android (Jun 24, 2019)

Don't worry boys, as long as I'm here this thread ain't gonna die.


----------



## Soul (Jun 24, 2019)

Android said:


> Don't worry boys, as long as I'm here this thread ain't gonna die.



I'd rather lock the thread than having it go 100 pages. That's just statpadding.


----------



## Android (Jun 24, 2019)

Soul said:


> I'd rather lock the thread than having it go 100 pages. That's just statpadding.


K.


----------



## Francyst (Jun 24, 2019)

Looks like someone is out for blood now because they got bored of using their mod powers for league threads


----------



## Soul (Jun 24, 2019)

Francyst said:


> Looks like someone is out for blood now because they got bored of using their mod powers for league threads



I love blood.


----------



## Zembie (Jun 24, 2019)

Soul said:


> I love blood.


Eww dude, even I am not that kinky.


----------



## Android (Jun 24, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Eww dude, even I am not that kinky.


How kinky are you ?


----------



## Zembie (Jun 24, 2019)

Android said:


> How kinky are you ?


 Too kinky.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 24, 2019)

Android said:


> Don't worry boys, as long as I'm here this thread ain't gonna die.


Ain't that the truth


----------



## ThirdRidoku (Jun 24, 2019)

Easy

> V1 Ayy reflexes ( and by extension Minato, who has equal reflexes to V1 RCM) and up neg genjutsu.
>Kakashi and Gai faster than KCM Naruto


----------



## JayK (Jun 24, 2019)

Samael said:


> Point me to the thread. I'll assume Turrin said this or... yeah I can't see anyone else but him saying this.


It actually was zero.


----------



## Serene Grace (Jun 24, 2019)

Android said:


> Don't worry boys, as long as I'm here this thread ain't gonna die.


@MaruUchiha and @Mad Scientist will also help keep the thread alive with their posts


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 24, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> @MaruUchiha and @Mad Scientist will also help keep the thread alive with their posts



*Spoiler*: _Here's a joke_ 





(Android's avatar)


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 24, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> @MaruUchiha and @Mad Scientist will also help keep the thread alive with their posts


You can talk shit to me since I'm a pseudo troll, but saying Mad Scientist makes bad statements just shows you only dislike posts you disagree with

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 25, 2019)

When the posters you like are at each other's neck in every thread 


​


----------



## Serene Grace (Jun 25, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> You can talk shit to me since I'm a pseudo troll, but saying Mad Scientist makes bad statements just shows you only dislike posts you disagree with


Well ofc I’m gonna disagree with posts like Raiden being more impressive than Kirin, 6 gated guy/Kakashi being faster than KCM Naruto, 7 gated guy pressuring juudara, or Kakashi being able to warp a bjuii without Kuramas chakra

Any person that read the manga should, I hope most people in this forum do at least

I dislike bad posts, I’ve openly acknowledged people making good posts that I disagree with, so foh with that shit


----------



## Android (Jun 25, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> I dislike bad posts,


I don't dislike bad posts (which is like 90% of the posts I read everyday).

I dislike extremely retarded posts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shazam (Jun 25, 2019)

I hate a very dumb theory that gets surrounded by a huge wall of text and panels that doesn't even allude to said theory being true at all.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 25, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Well ofc I’m gonna disagree with posts like Raiden being more impressive than Kirin, 6 gated guy/Kakashi being faster than KCM Naruto, 7 gated guy pressuring juudara, or Kakashi being able to warp a bjuii without Kuramas chakra
> 
> Any person that read the manga should, I hope most people in this forum do at least
> 
> I dislike bad posts, I’ve openly acknowledged people making good posts that I disagree with, so foh with that shit


Still, Mad Scientist is one of the friendly users like SakuraLover or Good ShinAkuma that it's messed up to even start shit with


----------



## Zembie (Jun 25, 2019)

Shazam said:


> I hate a very dumb theory that gets surrounded by a huge wall of text and panels that doesn't even allude to said theory being true at all.


Like Itachi being an equal to Jiraiya by using parallels and 1 statement, ignoring most feats and more? I agree.


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (Jun 25, 2019)

This one was a hum-dinger. From yesterdays Mad Scientist column.



Mad Scientist said:


> Just like Bee and Deidara who provide explanations, it is instead the analytical commentary of C who actually explains A's (sharingan) genjutsu resistance.



Claiming the panel below was C explaining away Raikage's genjutsu resistance.... when actually the topic being internally mentioned regarded how folk can't follow Raikage's movements 

*Link Removed*


----------



## Shazam (Jun 25, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Like Itachi being an equal to Jiraiya by using parallels and 1 statement, ignoring most feats and more? I agree.



No that's just something you disagree with I rarely ever post any huge walls of texts.


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 25, 2019)

WA sakura is high kage...


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 25, 2019)

Sakura is high kage period...


----------



## Cichy (Jun 25, 2019)

"Minato is not fast" ~ Cad Bane


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 25, 2019)

Ziggy Stardust said:


> This one was a hum-dinger. From yesterdays Mad Scientist column.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's incorrect and dishonest.

I stated that C mentioned four important things and in this order (in the VIZ translation):
1) Nervous Transmission
2) Reaction Speed
3) Not even the sharingan would be able to keep up with [A]
4) Plus there's even... [Raiton Chakra Mode 2, would be what he was about to say]

Now...
a) Genjutsu affects the cranial nerves (as Jiraiya explained), generally speaking (manga stated fact).
b) There are billions of neurons in the average human brain (scientific fact).
c) A's nervous transmission speed was increased highly by RCM (databook and stated fact).
d) Put these 3 facts together and the conclusion is that his cranial nervous reactions have been heightened (deduction).
e) Then draw the conclusion that _if_ genjutsu is used on A in RCM, he _should_ be able to _detect_ the foreign genjutsu chakra.
f) Question now is... _can_ he dispel it after noticing? If so, how? The answer should be clear. Chakra has to first pass through the cranial nervous system in sufficient volume before genjutsu takes over the victim. If the user detects foreign chakra _before_ they're taken over, they can mentally dispel it - how, you ask? From Kakashi's Story, it was made clear users can manipulate their own chakra in their body (fact) to prevent being consumed by external jutsu (i.e. chakra). Thus, A can simply reinforce his own, thus dispelling the foreign (deduction).

This is not difficult to understand.

The question in question was "_did _Sasuke use genjutsu on A" and "_if_ so, how did A 'neg' it"?
1. All the evidence supports the idea Sasuke did attempt it. Most people are getting a free pass because it wasn't made clear, but the most important question is what the hell Sasuke was doing looking at A with focused eyes, serious expression and hand sign in air, with A who wildly responded that the shraringan couldn't take him down, _if_ it were the case Sasuke _didn't _use genjutsu; later, A is _so_ surprised he fell to Madara's "sharingan genjutsu" - in fact, A noticed even before Madara got to him and it was shown that A was trying to "neg" it, per se.
2. Assuming Sasuke did attempt it (and feel free to prove me wrong in a private message or in that specific thread), how did A dispel the chakra? I already explained that above.

It's as simple as that.


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 25, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> It's as simple as that.



 Can't end a wall of text with this bro lmao


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 25, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> That's incorrect and dishonest.
> 
> I stated that C mentioned four important things and in this order (in the VIZ translation):
> 1) Nervous Transmission
> ...


Well, I assumed I could because I explained each mechanic. I also assumed that Ziggy already read the posts on the other page meaning he was familiar. I've explained myself several times (and he responded there). That's why I used that phrase.


----------



## Jad (Jun 26, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Who the fuck said this...Jesus Christ....


Matto and Turrin. More names as well, can't remember.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jun 27, 2019)

I get to add something!

To be fair he could just be trolling but Mr @Crimson Flam3s has presented the idea that Kakashi could:

"_Warp Naruto the moment he forms the KB sign._

it's a thing of beauty!

EDIT: May as well throw in there Danzo's handseal speed is comparable to Naruto KB seal speed. WHY NOT!?


----------



## Android (Jun 28, 2019)

You can guess which statement(s) I'm going to write down now ...


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 29, 2019)

Minato beating 8 Gated Gai


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jun 29, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Minato beating 8 Gated Gai



That's not even bad..?

Gai activates 8th gate, Minato FTG's away, Gai dies. Profit!


----------



## JayK (Jul 6, 2019)

A4 is much faster than Minato


----------



## JayK (Jul 6, 2019)

Mei and Gaara beating FKS Sasuke


----------



## Android (Jul 6, 2019)

"Sasuke has the Rinne-Sharingan"


----------



## Artistwannabe (Jul 6, 2019)

Android said:


> "Sasuke has the Rinne-Sharingan"


Where? I always thought some people called it like that because of the resemblance, not because he literally has it.


----------



## Android (Jul 6, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Where? I always thought some people called it like that because of the resemblance, not because he literally has it.


In the "Rinnegan immune to Genjutsu thread" someone said Sauce had the Rinne Sharingan, not the Rinnegan.


----------



## Android (Jul 6, 2019)

Hebi Sasuke being faster than Minato

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Android (Jul 6, 2019)

*EMS Sasuke* = KCM Minato > SM Minato > base Minato in physical speed.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 6, 2019)

Everyone > Minato's speed...


----------



## Grinningfox (Jul 6, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Everyone > Minato's speed...



Sadly true


----------



## Serene Grace (Jul 6, 2019)

Non Juubi Rinnegan Madara Susanoo can tank quad juubidama


----------



## Grinningfox (Jul 6, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Non Juubi Rinnegan Madara Susanoo can tank quad juubidama



Who said that??


----------



## Serene Grace (Jul 6, 2019)

Grinningfox said:


> Who said that??


The One and only

Where is the statement


----------



## Grinningfox (Jul 6, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> The One and only
> 
> Where is the statement



Sigh


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Jul 6, 2019)

I like the shade over here....


----------



## Android (Jul 7, 2019)

"Naruto needs BSM to stand a chance against MS Sasuke".

You read that right, BSM and MS.

The fuck is it with the Sasuke wank lately ?


----------



## Artistwannabe (Jul 7, 2019)

Android said:


> "Naruto needs BSM to stand a chance against MS Sasuke".
> 
> You read that right, BSM and MS.
> 
> The fuck is it with the Sasuke wank lately ?


Who said that?????


----------



## LostSelf (Jul 7, 2019)

Normal Link defeating Fierce Deity Link 

OT: Can't believe how big this thread has gone. And surprisingly, nothing too crazy unlike other threads.


----------



## Android (Jul 7, 2019)

LostSelf said:


> Normal Link defeating Fierce Deity Link
> 
> OT: Can't believe how big this thread has gone. And surprisingly, nothing too crazy unlike other threads.


Mr Mod, can you pin this thread please ? *puppy stare*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sufex (Jul 8, 2019)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Base Naruto is base Naruto. He didn't change after getting the Rikudo power-up.


----------



## Grinningfox (Jul 8, 2019)

Sufex said:


>



This is hilarious


----------



## Android (Jul 8, 2019)

First Turrin and now ATastyMuffin ....


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 8, 2019)

Soldierofficial said:


> Everyone here knows that you are the real lewdman, who qualifies as lewd every good user who does not wank Kakashi at stupid levels, I dont know when you will leave the bathroom where you live and read the manga, your ranking is about the characters that most excite your lewdness dick and you know it, you are the most dishonest user here, Maru, deal with your lewdness ass.


----------



## Francyst (Jul 9, 2019)

"...the speed of kcm Naruto who matched or surpassed ftg speed"


----------



## Francyst (Jul 10, 2019)

> How the fuck is A3 below sakura when he can easily dodge and destroy her with one finger? They occupy similar niches but raikage is flat out superior in every thing but maybe raw strength


"*I think Sakura outlasts him*, and he really isn't as fast as A4, *and since Sasuke reacted to his V1 attack, I can see Sakura doing the same* or *outright tanking* and attacking him in CQC."

A single sentence. This has to be a new record


----------



## Zembie (Jul 10, 2019)

Francyst said:


> "*I think Sakura outlasts him*, and he really isn't as fast as A4, *and since Sasuke reacted to his V1 attack, I can see Sakura doing the same* or *outright tanking* and attacking him in CQC."
> 
> A single sentence. This has to be a new record


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 10, 2019)

These are all from: 3T WA Kakashi & Old Hiruzen vs 3T Alive Madara thread.



Architect said:


> If this is non WA Madara, who had Rinnegan powers, one of which (Ningendo) seemingly includes a strength and speed boost and the other gives greater control over elements, as well as Hashirama cells, then I'd say *Kakashi soloes. High to extreme diff.*





Architect said:


> *Tired Kakashi's reaction is comparable to KCM Minato's.*





Architect said:


> Anyway, I have no problem with *Kakashi having no worse reaction than SM Naruto*, especially tired one.
> Is it better? Can't say.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 10, 2019)

Jiraiya > A3


Zero890 said:


> Jiraiya solos.


----------



## Zero890 (Jul 10, 2019)

A3 winning mid diff against the Sannin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 10, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> These are all from: 3T WA Kakashi & Old Hiruzen vs 3T Alive Madara thread.




damn those are bad
He should have said kakashi low diffs


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 10, 2019)

Shazam said:


> ...
> 
> Man if* I really wanted to*, and actually felt like using my time to explain, *nobody in this forum *that backs masters over sannin *would win in a debate against me* backing Jiraiya.
> 
> ...


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 10, 2019)

Jiraiya vs Mei


JiraiyaFlash said:


> He can seal her yotons since it has "fire" in it.


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 10, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Jiraiya vs Mei



When did Jiraiya gain the Sharingan?


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 10, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> When did Jiraiya gain the Sharingan?


I don't know man. I don't even know if I want to know. I just want this to end.


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Jul 10, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Jiraiya vs Mei


Prove me that he cant ? 

It did on another kekkei genkai release which has fire in it. So why it nots gonna work on lava ? Prove me.

IF you try to say ; "Jiraiya aint gonna have tiem for this in the heat of the battle" then yes ı can understand that. But instead of discussign this you're putting that line to here when you cant even explain it why not ? 

Pathetic...


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 10, 2019)

JiraiyaFlash said:


> Prove me that he cant ?
> 
> It did on another kekkei genkai release which has fire in it. So why it nots gonna work on lava ? Prove me.
> 
> ...


Amaterasu is Katon. Kekkei Genkai is MS, which you need to use Amaterasu, that's why it's classified under Kekkei Genkai as well.

And yes, I believe he's not gonna have chance to use that technique during a fight with long-range shinobi skilled like Mei.


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Jul 10, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Amaterasu is Katon. Kekkei Genkai is MS, which you need to use Amaterasu, that's why it's classified under Kekkei Genkai as well.


Then let me correct myself. 

If Amaterasu is an enton release (which is sometimes describes as lightning + fire mix) then that means Jiraiya's fuuka hoin could work on other fire base kekkei genkai nature releases

But ıf its just an enchanced basic katon release then ofc ım not gonna say "Jiraiya can seal lava"   

That wasnt my intention at first. If you ask me this personaly on topic. You wouldnt need to come to this topic.


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 10, 2019)

JiraiyaFlash said:


> Then let me correct myself.
> 
> If Amaterasu is an enton release (which is sometimes describes as lightning + fire mix) then that means Jiraiya's fuuka hoin could work on other fire base kekkei genkai nature releases
> 
> ...


It's not enton release, it's legitimately just katon. Look it up.

And I did not post your claim here because I wanted to insult you, but because I found it genuinely funny and wanted it to share with others. Sorry if it offended you.


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Jul 10, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> I found it genuinely funny and wanted it to share with others. Sorry if it offended you.


Well ı never thought as "just a katon release" when ı made that statement. I thought as an raiton + katon mix   

But you didnt know that ofc and your perspective yes its hilariously funny man   Sorry for my part too  lol


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Jul 11, 2019)

"%100 Kurama = %50 Kurama and all bijuu have same amount of power. There is no difference. "

Yeah this is implied & stated in this very forum man.


----------



## Symmetry (Jul 11, 2019)

Comparing kakashi’s sharingan genjutsu to itachi’s


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 14, 2019)

I found this - Konan cannot be damaged


NightingaleOfShadows said:


> I'm going to first explain to you how her jutsu works and why she actually uses it. Shikigami no Mai is a type of transformation justu that allows her to turn her WHOLE body into paper. With this she uses Yang Release to instill her life/soul/senses/thought. This however does not mean Konan gets damaged by anything, because she is still paper thus the paper takes the damage not her true form.


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 14, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Comparing kakashi’s sharingan genjutsu to itachi’s



Who did that?

And there are hierarchies of comparison. 
I've yet to see someone post that MS Kakashi's genjutsu is comparable to Itachi's.


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 14, 2019)

Konan or the Animal managing to solo the legendary Hatake Kakashi


----------



## Symmetry (Jul 14, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> the legendary Hatake Kakashi



How fitting being legendary only matters when it’s kakashi


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 14, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> How fitting being legendary only matters when it’s kakashi



Indeed.

Even Nagato, a self proclaimed god, was honoured to meet him.

And later, the Sage himself, considers his feats "godly".

I think the author intended Kakashi to be the next official Sage perhaps.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 15, 2019)

Android said:


> It's debatable whether IA Naruto can beat Zabuza


----------



## Tri (Jul 15, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Kyuubi Mode Naruto is already Jonin level, and that's in tge first Arc of Part 1.. Plus there's more kids in Part 1 that reached Jonin level like Sasuke with CS1, CS2, or 3 tomoe, 5th gate Rock Lee, and Gaara


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 15, 2019)

Tri said:


> ...


Kyuubi Mode Naruto shit diffed a lower Jonin level, CS1 Sasuke is Kyuubi Mode Naruto's equal, Kakashi needed Sharingan to react to 5th gate Lee, and i really shouldn't have to explain for Gaara.. This statement is nowhere near as bad and ignoring the manga as Android's statement you're trying to white knight for


----------



## Tri (Jul 15, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Kyuubi Mode Naruto shit diffed a lower Jonin level, CS1 Sasuke is Kyuubi Mode Naruto's equal, Kakashi needed Sharingan to react to 5th gate Lee, and i really shouldn't have to explain for Gaara.. This statement is nowhere near as bad and ignoring the manga as Android's statement you're trying to white knight for


I’m not white knighting anything. You seemed to have miss the point of the thread which was to put terrible statements into it, so I’d thought I’d use your statement which are always good examples for this thread as a reminder on what type of statements _should _be placed here.


----------



## Android (Jul 15, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Kyuubi Mode Naruto is already Jonin level, and that's in tge first Arc of Part 1.. Plus there's more kids in Part 1 that reached Jonin level like Sasuke with CS1, CS2, or 3 tomoe, 5th gate Rock Lee, and Gaara


Oh Lord !!

This is just fucked up.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jul 15, 2019)

Android said:


> Oh Lord !!
> 
> This is just fucked up.



He's working hard at winning the "Least outstanding Poster of 2019" award.

On dat GRIND.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 15, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> He's working hard at winning the "Least outstanding Poster of 2019" award.
> 
> On dat GRIND.


Coming from you this is ironic, but you would probably get the "Biggest 180° of 2019" award


----------



## Android (Jul 15, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> He's working hard at winning the "Least outstanding Poster of 2019" award.
> 
> On dat GRIND.


Yeah definitely the worst debater in the site this year.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 15, 2019)

Android said:


> Yeah definitely the worst debater in the site this year.


Yet i've murdered you multiple times this year?


----------



## Android (Jul 15, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Yet i've murdered you multiple times this year?


It's ok. I know how delusional you are.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 15, 2019)

Android said:


> It's ok. I know how delusional you are.


Says the guy who actually believes he's one of the top posters


----------



## Android (Jul 15, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Says the guy who actually believes he's one of the top posters


Yes. Now you can stop quoting me.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jul 15, 2019)

MaruUchiha Least Outstanding Poster NBD 2016 2017 2018 said:


> Coming from you this is ironic, but you would probably get the "Biggest 180° of 2019" award



I know you're nutty and seething with rage, but I still got love for ya.

Don't ask me why cause you're hard to love!


----------



## Android (Jul 16, 2019)

hbcaptain said:


> Based on feats, KCM Naruto with clones outperformed even BM Naruto who only managed to keep up with 5 Kage level fighters at once.


----------



## Android (Jul 17, 2019)

Perfect Susano said:


> If Part 1 Kakashi fought KN1 VOTE Naruto he wouldn't be able to do anything to him


----------



## Trueno (Jul 17, 2019)

Tobirama being weaker than Kakashi and Itachi not being Madara level. 

Hiruzen not being the strongest since he literally took on 3 kage level shinobi and only lost due to PIS/soft old man syndrome


----------



## Serene Grace (Jul 17, 2019)

yuLeopard said:


> Itachi not being Madara level.


Think you got this mixed up


----------



## Zembie (Jul 17, 2019)

yuLeopard said:


> Tobirama being weaker than Kakashi and Itachi not being Madara level.
> 
> Hiruzen not being the strongest since he literally took on 3 kage level shinobi and only lost due to PIS/soft old man syndrome


I agree, Itachi is above Madara level, Rikudo Madara that is.


----------



## Android (Jul 17, 2019)

Zembie said:


> I agree, Itachi is above Madara level, Rikudo Madara that is.


Rinne Sharingan Rikudo Madara to be more specific.


----------



## Serene Grace (Jul 17, 2019)

Zembie said:


> I agree, Itachi is above Madara level, Rikudo Madara that is.


Did you just categorize god Itachi in a level? Lmao hater


----------



## Android (Jul 17, 2019)

Transcendent Shinobi said:


> Kakashi was holding his own against Kakazu and Hidan without Hashi cells so I think he has the edge against BOTH SM Naruto and MS Sasuke.
> Also one vs one Kakazu beats both SM Naruto and MS Sasuke.


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 17, 2019)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> Kakashi loses to virtually every Kage in history we have seen or heard of, so he’s not Mid Kage.



From the Sannin-band leader himself.


----------



## Android (Jul 17, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> From the Sannin-band leader himself.


He could beat the 6th Hokage tho


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 17, 2019)

Speedyamell said:


> I recently edited my kage ranking to be based off of the actual kage of the series. With the borderline for kage level, or low kage, being the weakest known kage, And the highest name in kage level, being the strongest known kage.
> *With the thought process of him losing to every kage we've seen, kakashi might as well not even be kage level on my list lol..*


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 17, 2019)

Android said:


> He could beat the 6th Hokage tho



Sorry, I don't take you seriously.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Speedyamell (Jul 17, 2019)

Leave it to kakashi stans to never hide their desperation.
Orowantsurbody said kakashi cannot beat any known kage, and I clarified that my kage level list is now based on the actual kage, with the weakest kage leveler being the weakest known kage and the strongest being the strongest kage.
Which by orowantsurbody's logic would mean kakashi wasn't even kage level. Sth I was trying to argue against, listing kages I think kakashi should beat with certainty.

I was actually on your character's side.. but leave it to y'all to keep making it difficult to say anything good abt the guy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Android (Jul 17, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Sorry, I don't take you seriously.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Yet my threads make you salty


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 17, 2019)

Android said:


> Yet my threads make you salty



Evidently, not as salty as Gifted made you.


----------



## Android (Jul 17, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Evidently, not as salty as Gifted made you.


Hey I told you, we all do dumb shit when we're fucked up...


----------



## Speedyamell (Jul 17, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Evidently, not as salty as Gifted made you.


Omg lol. Android??
What year was this?


----------



## Android (Jul 17, 2019)

Speedyamell said:


> Omg lol. Android??
> What year was this?


It was back in September I think.


----------



## Android (Jul 19, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Toad Mouth isnt killing anyone higher than jonin tier


----------



## Zembie (Jul 19, 2019)

"I feel like statements and hype are supposed to be the authors main way to convey a characters dominance"


----------



## Hardcore (Jul 19, 2019)

"Jiraya can solo PA Konoha"


----------



## JayK (Jul 19, 2019)

Hardcore said:


> "Jiraya can solo PA Konoha"


Of course he can.

Jiraiya is > 7th Gated Gai, PA Kakashi, Tsunade and SM Naruto combined.

Should be common knowledge by now that Jiraiya can only be defeated by God Tiers or higher.


----------



## Hardcore (Jul 19, 2019)

JayK said:


> Of course he can.
> 
> Jiraiya is > 7th Gated Gai, PA Kakashi, Tsunade and SM Naruto combined.
> 
> Should be common knowledge by now that Jiraiya can only be defeated by God Tiers or higher.



tbf, the OP excluded Tsunade and SM Naruto, but still not any less dumb

Jiraya is > 7th Gated Gai, PA Kakashi, Hyuuga clan, Akimichi clan, Sarutobi clan, etc.. and thousands of other Chunin/Jonin


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 19, 2019)

Android said:


> *screeches hysterically contributing nothing of value ever*


Can anyone recall a time when Android here wasnt a cancerous poster?

Literally all the dude can do is quote you to other like minded simple “scholars” and avoid any actual discussion

Kids pathetic


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 19, 2019)

I found this to be quite funny.

(Talking about Madara's PS btw)


Edogawa said:


> So yep, Nukite breaches PS.



*edit: *neg-repped  can't even banter anymore without people getting mad


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 19, 2019)

SM Jiraiya can apparently solo:


Pain Kakashi
7G Gai
Ina Shika adult trio
The Hyuuga Clan
Shizune
Kiba's entire clan
Yamato
Konoha 11
Anko
Ibiki
And the rest of Konoha, an entire village.

You'd think Jiraiya was Pain+Konan. And even they didn't have to contend with Gai/Yamoto etc.



JiraiyaFlash said:


> No Kage for defense, 8th Gate restricted, Naruto is not coming, Danzo & Root not gonna involve ?
> 
> Well even SM Jiraiya by himself could solo or getting realy close to soloing by himself. So adding other 2 sannin ? This is worse than Pain.
> 
> PA Kakashi, 7G Gai, Yamato, Konoha 11, Shikaku,Inoichi, Choza, Anko, Ibiki are the top of the village at that point  Poor Konoha.


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Jul 19, 2019)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> Healthy Nagato~Healthy Itachi>Six paths of pain~Sick Itachi.


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Jul 19, 2019)

Temari blew off A3's raiton armor


----------



## Ultrafragor (Jul 19, 2019)

Kamalu said:


> Temari blew off A3's raiton armor




A3 universe level

Can tank bocho gudo dama


----------



## UchihaX28 (Jul 19, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> I found this to be quite funny.
> 
> (Talking about Madara's PS btw)
> 
> ...



That's his typical response nowadays. All bark, but no bite.


----------



## Android (Jul 19, 2019)

Anikee said:


> .JJObito is the most reasonable victor, due to hax and stamina but he gets trolled hard by Itachi before he actually wins


----------



## Trojan (Jul 19, 2019)

"itachi defeats all 4 Hokages at the same time"


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 19, 2019)

I literally choked laughing, can't believe this dude actually thinks he's one of the best users


----------



## Serene Grace (Jul 19, 2019)

Android said:


>



And these same guys will say their views on characters are “oBeJeCtiVE”

Lmfao


----------



## Trojan (Jul 19, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> And these same guys will say their views on characters are “oBeJeCtiVE”
> 
> Lmfao



it is one of the great wonders of the world...


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Jul 20, 2019)

Ultrafragor said:


> A3 universe level
> 
> Can tank bocho gudo dama


That statement is wrong because A3 wasn't even using his raiton armour then.

I remember another one: Madara's version 4 susanoo is bijuu level.


----------



## Android (Jul 20, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> I literally choked laughing, can't believe this dude actually thinks he's one of the best users


That is just another proof that I am. Because I can post in that way, and still be taken far far more seriously than you. That's why people brutally destroyed you in your very own thread "KN Naruto vs Zabuza", whereas my thread about Kakashi being overrated got more than 8 likes. Stay salty my little friend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 20, 2019)

Kamalu said:


> Madara's version 4 susanoo is bijuu level.


What's so wrong with this one?


----------



## Hardcore (Jul 20, 2019)

"SM Naruto >> Kyuubi and Hachibi" - Sannin cult, 2019

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Jul 20, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> What's so wrong with this one?


Madara himself says his PS rivals the bijuu. PS>>Version 4 susanoo.

If they are equal, then there is really no point to them actually.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jul 20, 2019)

"Hirudora is village busting"

Seems wild to me but who knows?



Android said:


> That is just another proof that I am. Because I can post in that way, and still be taken far far more seriously than you. That's why people brutally destroyed you in your very own thread "KN Naruto vs Zabuza", whereas my thread about Kakashi being overrated got more than 8 likes. Stay salty my little friend



The pimp hand has been administered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Jul 20, 2019)

"When Itachi died, the akatsuki lost half it's strength"


----------



## Omote (Jul 20, 2019)

40th page 

Omote haters losing


----------



## JayK (Jul 20, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> "Hirudora is village busting"
> 
> Seems wild to me but who knows?


Agreed.

Hirudora is actually City Level + not Town Level.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jul 20, 2019)

Omote said:


> 40th page
> 
> Omote haters losing



But all wins in this thread!


----------



## Trojan (Jul 20, 2019)

Omote said:


> 40th page
> 
> Omote haters losing


I have 59th page 

sanin haters losing


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 20, 2019)

Android said:


> That is just another proof that I am.





Android said:


> Because I can post in that way, and still be taken far far more seriously than you





Android said:


> That's why people brutally destroyed you in your very own thread "KN Naruto vs Zabuza"


You mean when I debated them until they ran?



Android said:


> whereas my thread about Kakashi being overrated got more than 8 likes


From Sanin wankers and Kakashi haters like you, good job man



Android said:


> Stay salty my little friend


You're clearly the salty one here


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 20, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> "Hirudora is village busting"
> 
> Seems wild to me but who knows?
> 
> ...



I am no calc guy so Im not gonna pretend to be but hirudora is pretty fucking big

C3 looked like it would of took out the sand village. Hirudora should be comparable.



Again I'm no calcer I'm legit just eye balling this shit


----------



## Android (Jul 20, 2019)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I am no calc guy so Im not gonna pretend to be but hirudora is pretty fucking big
> 
> C3 looked like it would of took out the sand village. Hirudora should be comparable.
> 
> ...


Do you have any idea how large a village is ?



Konoha's death forest has a diameter of around 10-20 Km and it's still just a small piece of Konoha.

I would like to imagine that most villages in the Narutoverse are easily bigger than the death forest.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 20, 2019)

Android said:


> Do you have any idea how large a village is ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm no calcer I have no idea how big the various villages are or how big the island turtle is or how big hirudora is like I said I'm just eye balling it. 

I do recall Deidara saying he's C3 could destroy the sand village idk if it has the feats to back up that claim but I doubt c3 is stronger then Hirudora. Maybe it is, maybe Deidara was full of shit idk


----------



## Symmetry (Jul 20, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Evidently, not as salty as Gifted made you.



Oh


Oh my


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 20, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Oh
> 
> 
> Oh my


One of the top users right now


----------



## Symmetry (Jul 20, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> One of the top users right now



Me, a sanin fan


Nope, idk him, who dat? I’m not with him I swear


----------



## ThirdRidoku (Jul 20, 2019)

Kamalu said:


> "When Itachi died, the akatsuki lost half it's strength"



Is this supposed to be a reference to me? If so, nice job twisting what I said.

 Black Zetsu complained that they lost many members to get as far they did.
Hidan, Deidara, Sasori, Kakazu, Orochimaru, and then finally Itachi. 

That leaves Kisame, Obito, Zetsu, Konan,Pain. Taka didn't stay in the Akatsuki long enough either, and Sasuke said he was just using Akatsuki anyway. 

That's half the strength of Akatsuki down after Itachi died.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JayK (Jul 22, 2019)

Edo Zabuza defeating WA Kakashi


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Jul 22, 2019)

"Hirudora wasn't aimed at kisame."


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 22, 2019)

"Base Jiraiya and Yamato are relative to 4 Tails Naruto"


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 22, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> "Base Jiraiya and Yamato are relative to 4 Tails Naruto"


Well Yamato did neg-diff 4-tailed Naruto, so he's above him in my book.


----------



## Zero890 (Jul 22, 2019)

SM Jiraiya vs KN3 Naruto being a close match...



MaruUchiha said:


> No tf he wouldn't.. Whoever wins it's a close match either way.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 22, 2019)

Kamalu said:


> "When Itachi died, the akatsuki lost half it's strength"



I mean to be fair I could kinda buy that I guess cause like when Itachi died...half of Akatsuki was dead.Sasori, Deidara, Kakazu, Hidan and Itachi was the order correct?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zero890 (Jul 22, 2019)

Sasori soloing SM Jiraiya.


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Jul 22, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Well Yamato did neg-diff 4-tailed Naruto, so he's above him in my book.


So yamato is stronger than jiraiya?


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Jul 22, 2019)

I've got another one. 

"Hirudora's wind pushed back bee even though it wasn't aimed at him, bee overpowered the raikage, so imagine what the direct punch does."


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 22, 2019)

Zero890 said:


> SM Jiraiya vs KN3 Naruto being a close match...


Not just 3 Tails Naruto he also has Rasenshuriken in that match which Sage Mode Jiraiya has no firepower on the level of. Also Sage Mode Jiraiya has shitty reactions since he doesn't have danger since like you Sanin wankers claim. He could get blitzed just like Orochimaru did by 1 Tail Naruto


----------



## Serene Grace (Jul 22, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Not just 3 Tails Naruto he also has Rasenshuriken in that match which Sage Mode Jiraiya has no firepower on the level of. Also Sage Mode Jiraiya has shitty reactions since he doesn't have danger since like you Sanin wankers claim. He could get blitzed just like Orochimaru did by 1 Tail Naruto


I think I found a new stupid statement for the thread


----------



## Zero890 (Jul 22, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> He could get blitzed just like Orochimaru did by 1 Tail Naruto


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 22, 2019)

Kamalu said:


> "Hirudora wasn't aimed at kisame."


It wasn’t. Sorry.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 22, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> "Hirudora is village busting"
> 
> Seems wild to me but who knows?
> 
> The pimp hand has been administered.


Sure. If you think that buildings in the Sand Village are sturdier than Killerbee. If not, they’d get knocked down.


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 22, 2019)

Kamalu said:


> So yamato is stronger than jiraiya?


If we accept that Yamato neg-diffed 4-tailed Naruto, then obviously yes.


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 22, 2019)

JayK said:


> Edo Zabuza defeating WA Kakashi



But, but, Kakashi already beat Edo Zabuza.

How could someone come to this conclusion?
What's going on here?


----------



## Android (Jul 22, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Not just 3 Tails Naruto he also has Rasenshuriken in that match which Sage Mode Jiraiya has no firepower on the level of. Also Sage Mode Jiraiya has shitty reactions since he doesn't have danger since like you Sanin wankers claim. He could get blitzed just like Orochimaru did by 1 Tail Naruto




The awkward moment when Maru willingly posts his own bad statement in this thread


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 22, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> I think I found a new stupid statement for the thread





Android said:


> The awkward moment when Maru willingly posts his own bad statement in this thread


Would ask you two to debate me on what's so dumb about this, but we all know you two are too afraid which is why you only rate and run me or take little jabs like these


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 22, 2019)

"Sage Mode Jiraiya has stronger firepower than a purple Rasenshuriken and can react to a blitz from 3 Tails Naruto with no danger sense"


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 22, 2019)

Zero890 said:


>


Didn't even see this. Jiraiya was no dif blindsided by Pain, he has no danger sense. I don't see how you think he's reacting to 3 Tails Naruto without it when with just 1 Tail Naruto was already Sanin blitzing speed


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 22, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> 1 Tail Naruto was already Sanin blitzing speed


How in the name of all that is holy can you believe KN1 Naruto blitzed Orochimaru when orochimaru fought KN4 and had zero issues keeping up 

Are you kidding?


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 22, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> How in the name of all that is holy can you believe KN1 Naruto blitzed Orochimaru


 


WorldsStrongest said:


> when orochimaru fought KN4 and had zero issues keeping up


Because Kurama never tried blitzing and even then Orochimaru was still ragdolled to the point he had to run for his life?


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Jul 22, 2019)

Lee-Sensei said:


> It wasn’t. Sorry.


Making a dumb statement of your own in a thread for posting dumb statements of others.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 22, 2019)

Tagging an off guard character doesnt mean dick regarding their speed or reactions 

Its also very likely oro was just toying with him and testing his power

Youd have to be a 3rd grader to not be able to comprehend that whatever happened there was an outl;ier in some form.

Oro goes on to have a fight with KN4 thats very competetive, that would be impossible if 3 Tails lower than that was capable of blitzing him when he was serious

Wake up and smell the roses bud


MaruUchiha said:


> Because Kurama never tried blitzing


Thats literally irrelevent 

KN4 wouldnt NEED to try

If Kn1 was capable of blitzing a Sannin, a Berserk KN4 would eb doing it by fucking accident

Listen to yourself sweetheart 

KN1 > Sannin > KN4 > Sannin in speed according to you?

Wow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 22, 2019)

I





Kamalu said:


> Making a dumb statement of your own in a thread for posting dumb statements of others.


Alas, it’s not a dumb statement. I posted evidence from the manga. You’re the one that looks dumb here. Sorry, kid. Better luck next time.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 22, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> off guard
> 
> Its also very likely oro was just toying with him and testing his power
> 
> outl;ier in some form.


3 desperate reaches because you refuse to accept what's right there on panel.
1. Why would Orochimaru be off guard when he sees the fucking Kyuubi leaking out of Naruto in rage?
2. Why would Orochimaru let him smack him across the forest to toy with him? Would he have tried eating up a purple Giant Rasengan to toy with him too?
3. "Outlier" is probably the worst argument in the NBD that users pull out their ass when they have nothing to stand on


WorldsStrongest said:


> Oro goes on to have a fight with KN4 thats very competetive


If you call getting ragdolled to the point of running for your life competitive sure


WorldsStrongest said:


> KN4 wouldnt NEED to try
> 
> If Kn1 was capable of blitzing a Sannin, a Berserk KN4 would eb doing it by fucking accident


Even if there wasn't a difference between regular and blitzing speed like you're pretending 4 Tails Naruto was a stationary fighter in that fight anyway so him blitzing was just not happening


WorldsStrongest said:


> KN1 > Sannin > KN4 > Sannin in speed according to you?


And where did I say this at all? You don't seem to get the concept of blitzing and reaction speeds


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Jul 22, 2019)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I
> Alas, it’s not a dumb statement. I posted evidence from the manga. Your the one that looks dumb here. Sorry, kid. Better luck next time.


Okay I'll bite. What was the hirudora aimed at?


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 22, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> 3 desperate reaches


Your entire post history is one massive reach


MaruUchiha said:


> you refuse to accept what's right there on panel.


Says the guy ignoring 99% of the fight where oro had no difficulty reacting to KN4 Naruto

moron 


MaruUchiha said:


> 1. Why would Orochimaru be off guard


Cuz he doesnt give a darn and is supremely arrogant and is a central aspect of his fucking character?


MaruUchiha said:


> 2. Why would Orochimaru let him smack him across the forest to toy with him?


Cuz he doesnt give a darn and knew he could take whatever Naruto could dish?

HE can take up to a KN4 TBB before he starts having problems thanks to his regen...he can tell when he needs to worry about oncoming attacks and a fucking KN1 punch isnt on his radar


MaruUchiha said:


> 3. "Outlier" is probably the worst argument in the NBD


Its better than bullshitting 24/7

Which is all you know how to do


MaruUchiha said:


> If you call getting ragdolled to the point of running for your life competitive


No I call tagging Kn4 multiple times, taking hits from KN4 multiple times and continuing to fight and blocking its best attack and retaliating by sending the damn thing flying kilometers away pretty competitive tho

But youre doing that thing your lying ass always does where your ignoring 90% of the manga and lying about the remaining 10%

Doubt this is getting through to you


MaruUchiha said:


> Even if there wasn't a difference between regular and blitzing speed like you're pretending


There is no such thing as a fucking speed split my guy 

Youre literally making up your own terms and diction as you go along


MaruUchiha said:


> And where did I say this at all?


its what youre entire premise implies

You need to believe that chain if you think Kn1 literally blitzed a serious Oro

if you disagree with that chain, you disagree with your premise

And if you cant see how, youre delusional 

Which I already know you to be


MaruUchiha said:


> You don't seem to get the concept of blitzing and reaction speeds


No i get them fine

Your just employing them entirely incorrectly


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 22, 2019)

Kamalu said:


> Okay I'll bite. What was the hirudora aimed at?


His water sharks. Reread the chapter. It’s not that long. He was going after the scroll.


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Jul 22, 2019)

Lee-Sensei said:


> His water sharks. Reread the chapter. It’s not that long. He was going after the scroll.


It was aimed at the water shark, yet it entered daikodan first before exploding, which kisame was in. Yeah, you're full of shit.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 22, 2019)

Kamalu said:


> It was aimed at the water shark, yet it entered daikodan first before exploding, which kisame was in. Yeah, you're full of shit.


Kisame wasn’t in Daikodan, kid. The attacks mentioned in the middle.


----------



## Francyst (Jul 22, 2019)

HappyBurrito said:


> *I feel not many, can deal with devas supreme Rinnegan gravitational power. those who do better however, are either power houses who can take and dish out damage or extremely intelligent utility based fighters.
> *
> *Examples Include, the Raikjage, Minato or individuals such as Itachi Uchiha.*


 I cant see what it is but whatever it is I'm sure it's shit


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 22, 2019)

Android saying he's one of the top users


----------



## Zero890 (Jul 22, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Didn't even see this. Jiraiya was no dif blindsided by Pain, he has no danger sense. I don't see how you think he's reacting to 3 Tails Naruto without it when with just 1 Tail Naruto was already Sanin blitzing speed



So Ma and Pa doesn't have sensing either or Naruto?


*Spoiler*: __ 








 Thats not an argument.

And lol again about KN1 blitzing SM Jiraiya.


----------



## Symmetry (Jul 22, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Didn't even see this. Jiraiya was no dif blindsided by Pain, he has no danger sense. I don't see how you think he's reacting to 3 Tails Naruto without it when with just 1 Tail Naruto was already Sanin blitzing speed




Naruto’s sensing  failed when pain revived a deceased path. 

Does naruto no longer have sensing?


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 22, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Naruto’s sensing  failed when pain revived a deceased path.
> 
> Does naruto no longer have sensing?


When was this? And Sage Mode Naruto actually has danger sense and has shown he does on panel unlike Jiraiya


----------



## Symmetry (Jul 22, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Why would Orochimaru let him smack him across the forest to toy with him?




Because oral rebirth makes him look cool, which is why he let kabuto “kill” him to show superiority. We clearly see Orochimaru outpacing and reacting to faster attacks then this, it’s obvious he was wanking himself off with oral rebirth as usual. 



MaruUchiha said:


> Would he have tried eating up a purple Giant




No, because Orochimaru would know it’s lethal, as he did TBB. When TBB came out, he chose to block it because he knew he’d die


He had no such fear about kn3 attacks.


----------



## Symmetry (Jul 22, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> When was this? And Sage Mode Naruto actually has danger sense and has shown he does on panel unlike Jiraiya



*Link Removed*

Naruto is confused because he killed this path, he did not sense that he was revived. 


It’s clear that pain can troll sage sensing, as he is so to Jman, ma and pa, and Naruto.


----------



## Tri (Jul 23, 2019)

Constantly putting Maru’s statements in here is getting pretty repetitive so we could probably just cover our bases and just say anything he posts probably belongs here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StandingMan (Jul 23, 2019)

Anything Jiraiya that involves the swamp.


----------



## Ayala (Jul 23, 2019)

-When Tsunade was in coma and there is a 6th hokage seat battle between Kakashi and Danzo. The only reason for Daimyo said "OK" for Kakashi was his connections with white fang, yellow flash, jiraiya and sandaime


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 23, 2019)

Bonly said:


> Kakashi needed outside help to quickly find Zabuza which resulted in Haku helping out for Zabuza to cut him but Kakashi outbeat him in a clash so I'd say *Zabuza gave him a decent fight* for Kakashi to need help to find Zabuza and get into range to beat him





Turrin said:


> Kakashi never fought Edo-Zabuza, by himself.
> 
> *But if he had, he would have lost;* as he has no method for dealing with an Edo besides Kamui; and Mist Hard counters Kamui


----------



## Android (Jul 23, 2019)

Edogawa said:


> Nagato one-shots any form of Sasuke bar Biju PS.


----------



## Zembie (Jul 23, 2019)

Android said:


>


That's woodward for ya.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Francyst (Jul 23, 2019)

Zembie said:


> That's woodward for ya.


Edogawa is Woodward?


----------



## Zembie (Jul 23, 2019)

Francyst said:


> Edogawa is Woodward?


I mean, isn't it obvious?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Francyst (Jul 23, 2019)

Zembie said:


> I mean, isn't it obvious?


I get Woodward vibes when I read his posts and I was sure that was Woodward when I saw that quote. But Woodward isnt banned so I was like maybe it's just a coincidence


----------



## Zembie (Jul 23, 2019)

Francyst said:


> I get Woodward vibes when I read his posts and I was sure that was Woodward when I saw that quote. But Woodward isnt banned so I was like maybe it's just a coincidence


I don't think it is, sounds too much like him.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 23, 2019)

Francyst said:


> I get Woodward vibes when I read his posts and I was sure that was Woodward when I saw that quote. But Woodward isnt banned so I was like maybe it's just a coincidence


I already exposed him, it's no doubt Woodward


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 23, 2019)

Android said:


> What the fuck?
> 
> Killer B fucking stomps Kakashi like a fodder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Android (Jul 23, 2019)

> insert any statement made by Santoryu.


----------



## Francyst (Jul 23, 2019)

Android said:


> > insert any statement made by Santoryu.


 i double dare you to repeat that bitch


----------



## Android (Jul 23, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> War Kakashi was going toe to toe with v2 Bijuus, and Kakashi can counter base B's sword style with Lightning Clone feint. I think this is alot closer of a fight then you're claiming


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Jul 23, 2019)

Hagoromo has more chakra than the ten tails


----------



## JayK (Jul 23, 2019)

Kamalu said:


> Hagoromo has more chakra than the ten tails


No joke he probably has.


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Jul 23, 2019)

JayK said:


> No joke he probably has.


The juubi needed to be defeated by hagoromo and hamura's combined efforts, this wouldn't be possible if hagoromo has more chakra than it.

And the juubi is kaguya plus the god tree. Hagoromo himself says kaguya is stronger than him. Chapter 670, page 12

How can hagoromo acknowledge that kaguya is stronger than him, when he supposedly has more chakra than her and the god tree combined?


----------



## JayK (Jul 23, 2019)

Kamalu said:


> The juubi needed to be defeated by hagoromo and hamura's combined efforts, this wouldn't be possible if hagoromo has more chakra than it.


BS.

A shitton of god tiers are straight up above the Juubi. Hence V1 Juubi is literally the weakest god tier.

Otherwise you'd have BS like VOTE 2 Naruto being > Hagoromo + Hamura as Naruto was fighting Sasuke w/ all 9 Biju aka the fucking Juubi.



Kamalu said:


> And the juubi is kaguya plus the god tree. Hagoromo himself says kaguya is stronger than him. Chapter 670, page 12



So Juubi is > Kaguya + God Tree ?





Kamalu said:


> How can hagoromo acknowledge that kaguya is stronger than him, when he supposedly has more chakra than her and the god tree combined?


Because Kaguya is way fucking stronger than the Juubi?


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 23, 2019)

Android said:


>


LOL these are literally 2 manga facts, but then again so are most of my statements you guys are posting here


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Jul 23, 2019)

I think you're confused here.


JayK said:


> A shitton of god tiers are straight up above the Juubi. Hence V1 Juubi is literally the weakest god tier.


Yeah, it would lose a fight to them, but that's because of it's intelligence and lack of control over its power, not lack of chakra. After all, SM hashirama managed to restrain it with the deity gates.



JayK said:


> Otherwise you'd have BS like VOTE 2 Naruto being > Hagoromo + Hamura as Naruto was fighting Sasuke w/ all 9 Biju aka the fucking Juubi.


Sasuke didn't use all the bijuu's chakra. That's why after their chakra mech battle he could have still called on the bijuu chakra if not for his rinnegan failing him.

So scaling isn't affected.



JayK said:


> So Juubi is > Kaguya + God Tree ?


Yes. Since it is made of kaguya plus the god tree. It's literally stated canon.



JayK said:


> Because Kaguya is way fucking stronger than the Juubi?


Chapter 681, page 11.
Jay K:  Kaguya is way stronger than juubi.
The Manga itself: kaguya is part of the juubi.

So kaguya is stronger than herself plus one.


----------



## JayK (Jul 23, 2019)

Juubi > Kaguya > 3 Eye Rinnegan Madara > Juubito > Juubi



The only one who's confused here is you because the Juubi is actually just a part of Kaguya. Hence how Zetsu managed to bring her back to life is literally confirmation of this.

This is further supported by the current events in Boruto.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 23, 2019)

Make love not war guys...


----------



## JayK (Jul 23, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Make love not war guys...


Nah dude this is my easy clap of the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Android (Jul 23, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Make love not war guys...


We _are_ making love .... aggressively


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Jul 23, 2019)

JayK said:


> Complete Juubi(Which is Kaguya + god tree) > Kaguya > 3 Eye Rinnegan Madara(A jinchuuriki of incomplete juubi) > Juubito(incomplete juubi Jin) > Juubi(incomplete form lacking gyuki and kurama)


FTFY.

Damn it. You're not getting my point. Chakra wise, complete juubi is greater than even kaguya since she's just a part of it.


----------



## JayK (Jul 23, 2019)

Kamalu said:


> Chakra wise, complete juubi is greater than even kaguya since she's just a part of it.


No, in fact the Juubi is just a fraction of Kaguya.

Saying the Juubi consists of Kaguya + the God Tree is just the cream of the crop because the Juubi and the God Tree are LITERALLY the same fucking identity.

Now to factor in that Naruto with half of Hags powers was able to fight Rinnegan Sauce with a basically complete Juubi + the other half of Hags powers (more or less) to a stand still should tell you that Naruto's abilities alone made up an entire Juubi in power (since Hags powers negate each other as they both got 50%).

Finally Naruto and Sauce clapped Juubito who is >> Juubi (as per the rule that Jinchuurikis are superior to a raw Biju) BEFORE they even got any power up from Hags and yet Kaguya is supposed to be weaker than that?

If you're somehow not convinced that you fucked up there, read through Boruto Chapter 35 and your doubt should be gone.


----------



## Francyst (Jul 23, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Make love not war guys...


swiggity swootyyyyyyyy


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 23, 2019)

Francyst said:


> swiggity swootyyyyyyyy



hmm....


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Jul 23, 2019)

JayK said:


> No, in fact the Juubi is just a fraction of Kaguya.


Chapter 681, page 11.



JayK said:


> Saying the Juubi consists of Kaguya + the God Tree is just the cream of the crop canon because the Juubi and the God Tree are LITERALLY the same fucking identity.


Black Zetsu: First, the juubi... It wasn't just the god tree, my mother(kaguya) was part of it.
Chapter 681, page 11.



JayK said:


> Now to factor in that Naruto with half of Hags powers was able to fight Rinnegan Sauce with a basically complete Juubi + the other half of Hags powers (more or less) to a stand still should tell you that Naruto's abilities alone made up an entire Juubi in power (since Hags powers negate each other as they both got 50%).


That's irrelevant.



JayK said:


> Finally Naruto and Sauce clapped Juubito who is >> Juubi (as per the rule that Jinchuurikis are superior to a raw Biju) BEFORE they even got any power up from Hags and yet Kaguya is supposed to be weaker than that?


Kaguya is stronger than juubi and would clap it in a fight. But the juubi has more chakra than her. That's my whole point.


Or are you saying that Naruto and sauce have more chakra than Juubito?



JayK said:


> If you're somehow not convinced that you fucked up there, read through Boruto Chapter 35 and your doubt should be gone.


Chapter 35 shows adult sasuke surprised as he sees the juubi and shows that the juubi is still a valid power source as jigen absorbs it's power.


----------



## Francyst (Jul 23, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> hmm....


My body only belongs to SakuraLover


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 23, 2019)

Francyst said:


> My body only belongs to SakuraLover


You are damn right it does!!!


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 23, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Make love not war guys...


Too late, I've already hurt alot of these guy's feelings


----------



## Zembie (Jul 23, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Make love not war guys...


But love IS war.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (Jul 23, 2019)

Kamalu said:


> Black Zetsu: First, the juubi... It wasn't just the god tree, my mother(kaguya) was part of it.
> Chapter 681, page 11.


Yet it took the entire Juubi + Zetsu + Madara + Shinobi Alliance (probably even the chakra of the entire world) to revive her.



Kamalu said:


> That's irrelevant.


_*It's irrelevant because it shits all over my argument and I sadly can't refute it.*



Kamalu said:



			Kaguya is stronger than juubi and would clap it in a fight.
		
Click to expand...

_No shit.

We are slowly getting there.



Kamalu said:


> But the juubi has more chakra than her.


Based on what?

For all we know she has the chakra of Naruto Earths fruit aka the entire chakra of the God Tree (Juubi) + the entire chakra of the Shinobi Alliance + all of Madara's + Zetsu's chakra.



Kamalu said:


> Chapter 35 shows adult sasuke surprised as he sees the juubi and shows that the juubi is still a valid power source as jigen absorbs it's power.


Chapter 35 shows that the Juubi is a valid power source for Jigen but yet also still just a fraction of his power.

Congrats to artificially ignoring the point.


----------



## Ayala (Jul 23, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Too late, I've already hurt alot of these guy's feelings



You mean you've murdered them


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Jul 24, 2019)

JayK said:


> Yet it took the entire Juubi + Zetsu + Madara + Shinobi Alliance (probably even the chakra of the entire world) to revive her.


Zetsu was talking of the original juubi, before it got sealed by hagoromo. Sure kaguya has more chakra after her revival, but that's not what zetsu is talking about.



JayK said:


> *It's irrelevant because it shits all over my argument and I sadly can't refute it.*


No it's irrelevant because it's just meaningless words. What's your point there?



JayK said:


> Based on what?


Zetsu's canon words.



JayK said:


> Chapter 35 shows that the Juubi is a valid power source for Jigen but yet also still just a fraction of his power.


What the fuck? Then why is jigen absorbing it's chakra? Why does he transform when he does so? What is this fanfic shit from you


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Jul 24, 2019)

People in the NBD are wild asf


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 24, 2019)

@JayK @Kamalu 
Take your Juubi Kaguya discussion to PMs or somewhere else, I come to this thread to read funny statements not to read this shiat.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 24, 2019)

Tri said:


> Constantly putting Maru’s statements in here is getting pretty repetitive so we could probably just cover our bases and just say anything he posts probably belongs here.


Savage


Kamalu said:


> Hagoromo has more chakra than the ten tails


Juubi Sans Kaguya?

Fuck yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Jul 24, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Juubi Sans Kaguya?


The juubi can't even exist without kaguya as per chapter 681.

If it's the revived kaguya, of course she has more chakra, but the pre moon kaguya, well then no hagoromo simply can't have more chakra than her.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 24, 2019)

Kamalu said:


> The juubi can't even exist without kaguya as per chapter 681


The Juubi does exist without Kaguya while Kaguya herself is sealed away bud

Hagormo made her and the Juubi 2 completely separate entities when he took said chakra and stored it within himself and later turned said chakra into 9 fragments

Thats the Juubi we see through the entire WA prior to her revival 

The Juubi without Kaguya present as its host is also flat out compared to Obito in power and chakra, and found inferior. Meaning, it got an upgrade when paired with Obito.

Its stated again to have greater chakra and power when sealed within Madara, so again, further improvement.

And when Kaguya finally does show up, she and teh Juubi have so much collective Chakra that Naruto and Sasuek who just fought Madara, who was superior to Obito, who was superior to the Wild Juubi, state that she has more chakra than they thought possible

So...In your mind...

Juubi > Kaguya + Juubi > Madara + Juubi > Obito + Juubi > Juubi???

Yeah makes sense 


Kamalu said:


> the pre moon kaguya, well then no hagoromo simply can't have more chakra than her.


Thats because thats Kaguya and the Juubi

Not just the Juubi without Kaguya

No ones saying Hag has more chakra than Kaguya does...But More chakra than the wild Juubi without a Jin is an different matter entirely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Jul 24, 2019)

> The Juubi does exist without Kaguya while Kaguya herself is sealed away bud


No it doesn't. You're talking of the gedo mazo. Is kaguya the gedo mazo?



> Hagormo made her and the Juubi 2 completely separate entities when he took said chakra and stored it within himself and later turned said chakra into 9 fragments


That's not true. Hagoromo only separated the juubi's husk from it's chakra and none of those is kaguya. Hagoromo didn't even know kaguya was part of the juubi. 



> Thats the Juubi we see through the entire WA prior to her revival


According to you, hagoromo split kaguya from the juubi and sealed her away. Yet the only thing hagoromo was said to have sealed away was the Gedo statue... Which is the juubi's body. 



> The Juubi without Kaguya present as its host is also flat out compared to Obito in power and chakra, and found inferior. Meaning, it got an upgrade when paired with Obito.


Kaguya isn't the juubi's host. And that juubi is incomplete, lacking gyuki and kurama to make it whole.



> Its stated again to have greater chakra and power when sealed within Madara, so again, further improvement.


That's because it has kurama and gyuki sealed within it as well. 



> And when Kaguya finally does show up, she and teh Juubi have so much collective Chakra that Naruto and Sasuek who just fought Madara, who was superior to Obito, who was superior to the Wild Juubi, state that she has more chakra than they thought possible


That's because madara absorbed chakra from the entire planet in addition to his own and juubi's in order to resurrect kaguya.



> So...In your mind...
> 
> Juubi > Kaguya + Juubi > Madara + Juubi > Obito + Juubi > Juubi???
> 
> Yeah makes sense


That's what I'm saying if you ignore the context but do go off.

What I'm saying is:
War Arc Kaguya(due to having access to the planet population chakra in addition to the juubi's chakra)> Complete juubi=Kaguya plus God tree>juudara(because he lacks half of kurama)>juubito(because he lacks kurama and gyuki)>Incomplete juubi(because it lacks a Jin)

The revived kaguya is stronger than the one that hagoromo and hamura fought due to her having an entire planet's chakra to draw from as well as being same and able to use that power meaningfully while still retaining her normal form.




> Thats because thats Kaguya and the Juubi


It's kaguya and the god tree which combine to form the juubi. Black zetsu himself says this.



> Not just the Juubi without Kaguya


Which doesn't exist.



> No ones saying Hag has more chakra than Kaguya does...But More chakra than the wild Juubi without a Jin is an different matter entirely


Kaguya isn't the juubi's Jin. 

Hagoromo was the first jinchuuriki so that's not even possible. 

Hagoromo and hamura combined were needed to seal the wild juubi which kaguya was a part of. 

My entire point is hagoromo cannot have more chakra than the ten tails because it's made up of his mom who he says is stronger than him and that is supported by he and his brother needing to combine forces to defeat it. All of this is canon.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Jul 24, 2019)

Kamalu said:


> No it doesn't. You're talking of the gedo mazo. Is kaguya the gedo mazo?


Don't really know about what you guys are discussing here, but yes, Kaguya is technically the gedo-mazo. Or atleast that's her essence after being sealed and rid of her "bijuu" chakra. If not for the Gedo-Mazo the Juubi *CANNOT *be recreated, and we all know what the Juubi is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Jul 24, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Don't really know about what you guys are discussing here,


They're arguing hagoromo has more chakra than the juubi aka kaguya plus god tree.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Jul 24, 2019)

Kamalu said:


> They're arguing hagoromo has more chakra than the juubi aka kaguya plus god tree.


The Juubi is an incomplete version of Kaguya however, that chaka difference is the entire reason behind Mugen Tsukoyomi, since as stated by black zetsu, he required *ALOT* of chakra to be able to start the revival process. Hagoromo might actually surpass or atleast near the Juubi since his chakra is still dormant in the form of a spirit, I see how one could come to such a conclusion.


----------



## Android (Jul 24, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Mole Jutsu hardcounters Gyuki Twister too


----------



## Artistwannabe (Jul 24, 2019)

Android said:


>


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Jul 24, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> The Juubi is an incomplete version of Kaguya however, that chaka difference is the entire reason behind Mugen Tsukoyomi, since as stated by black zetsu, he required *ALOT* of chakra to be able to start the revival process. Hagoromo might actually surpass or atleast near the Juubi since his chakra is still dormant in the form of a spirit, I see how one could come to such a conclusion.


Me too. And I would agree with this if not for black zetsu saying that kaguya is actually a part of the juubi. Maybe the revived kaguya is stronger.


----------



## blk (Jul 24, 2019)

Revived Kaguya (with the Juubi and the planet population chakra) > JJ Kaguya > JJ Hagoromo > Juubidara with Shinju > complete Juubi > Juubito with Shinju > incomplete Juubi > Kaguya before eating the chakra fruit/becoming JJ  > Hagoromo


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 24, 2019)

Android said:


>





Artistwannabe said:


>


No seriously how is this a bad statement? How does Mole Jutsu not counter that?


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 24, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> No seriously how is this a bad statement? How does Mole Jutsu not counter that?


In what location? Maybe on smooth surface yes, but Gyuki destroyed a whole forest meaning he fucked up roots of the trees that are dozens of meters deep in the ground, which means the user hiding in the ground would get rekt.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> In what location? Maybe on smooth surface yes, but Gyuki destroyed a whole forest meaning he fucked up roots of the trees that are dozens of meters deep in the ground, which means the user hiding in the ground would get rekt.


Huh? The trees were broken down yes, but they weren't ripped out of the roots.. Gyuki Twister only effected the surroundings not the ground, so Mole Jutsu would keep him safe. But wait why are you debating me instead of Android or Artistwannabe? 

@Android i dare you to debate me just once on one of my statements you post here. Prove you're one of the best in the NBD and not afraid to debate me


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 24, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Huh? The trees were broken down yes, but they weren't ripped out of the roots.. Gyuki Twister only effected the surroundings not the ground, so Mole Jutsu would keep him safe. But wait why are you debating me instead of Android or Artistwannabe?
> 
> @Android i dare you to debate me just once on one of my statements you post here. Prove you're one of the best in the NBD and not afraid to debate me


I can see the roots on the trees quite clearly.

I didn't read it all the posts, I arrived at the conclusion that you think that Mole counters the Twister, sorry if I got it wrong.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> I can see the roots on the trees quite clearly.


Never noticed that, so i concede. I still don't get why the ground was smooth tho instead of destroyed, that's why i thought Mole Jutsu would work

Still think it was Android or Artistwannabe's job to prove me wrong instead of a white knight saving them


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 24, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Never noticed that, so i concede. I still don't get why the ground was smooth tho instead of destroyed, that's why i thought Mole Jutsu would work
> 
> Still think it was Android or Artistwannabe's job to prove me wrong instead of a white knight saving them


Sorry, I like winning no matter what side I'm on, that's my weakness


----------



## Android (Jul 24, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> @Android i dare you to debate me just once on one of my statements you post here. Prove you're one of the best in the NBD and not afraid to debate me


I think you have Alzheimer my friend.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 24, 2019)

Android said:


> I think you have Alzheimer my friend.


Considering how lewd you are that profile pic is perfect for you


----------



## Symmetry (Jul 24, 2019)

Kakshi is on par with KCM Naruto in speed


----------



## Android (Jul 25, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Considering how lewd you are that profile pic is perfect for you


We don't usually get along, but thanks


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 26, 2019)

"Kakuzu > War Kakashi"


Android said:


> Group D.
> 
> Everyone in Group C beats him more times than not.


When IA Kakashi already made it clear he was about to defeat Kakuzu with Kamui if Naruto didn't arrive

He's also saying Hebi Sasuke and Kisame without a water location > War Kakashi, so those deserve an honorable mention

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 27, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> "Kakuzu > War Kakashi"
> 
> When IA Kakashi already made it clear he was about to defeat Kakuzu with Kamui if Naruto didn't arrive
> 
> He's also saying Hebi Sasuke and Kisame without a water location > War Kakashi, so those deserve an honorable mention


Well he can only Kamui-snipe Kakuzu if Kakuzu is united with his hearts  So the only time he could Kamui him was during the end when Kakuzu was forced to unite with masks, or at the beginning before the fight.

Kakuzu and Kakashi is still a very close match-up even for WA Kakashi imo, but WA Kakashi is > Kakuzu overall in standings for me.


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 28, 2019)

confused


Hi no Ishi said:


> Again, A3 is about the same speed as 6PoP by feats who Jiraiya was able to form jutsu against in canon.


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Jul 28, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> confused


People who's main speed feat is dodging a Rasenshruiken and getting outplayed by SM Naruto are thus similar in speed.

Are you just not reading my post before replying or just being intentionally obtuse here?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 28, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> People who's main speed feat is dodging a Rasenshruiken and getting outplayed by SM Naruto are thus similar in speed.
> 
> Are you just not reading my post before replying or just being intentionally obtuse here?


Since when is KCM Naruto's chakra arm the same speed as thrown FRS by PA Naruto?


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Jul 28, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Since when is KCM Naruto's chakra arm the same speed as thrown FRS by PA Naruto?


What exactly convinced you they were vastly different ?


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 28, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> What exactly convinced you they were vastly different ?


It's an extension of his body via chakra, it should move at the very least as himself if not faster.

And I hope I don't need to explain why KCM Naruto moves faster than a thrown FRS travels.


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Jul 28, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> It's an extension of his body via chakra, it should move at the very least as himself if not faster.
> 
> And I hope I don't need to explain why KCM Naruto moves faster than a thrown FRS travels.


 His shunshin and this throwing speed are obviously not the same thing and conflating them makes no sense.

The Rasenshruiken only move different speeds via your Assumption which is not Evidence.

Unless Kishi notes a difference why the hell should anyone assume their is? 

No. Both A3 and Pain have similar speed feats and trying to make stuff up isn't going to change that.

Instead of talking shit in another thread because you have no arguments and keep getting proven wrong, just stop saying the opposite of what the manga does and being pissy about it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 28, 2019)

"gets turned into red mist "


----------



## Haseyo (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> No. Both A3 and Pain have similar speed feats and trying to make stuff up isn't going to change that.


Would you mind posting one?


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Jul 29, 2019)

Haseyo said:


> Would you mind posting one?





Hi no Ishi said:


> People who's main speed feat is dodging a Rasenshruiken and getting outplayed by SM Naruto are thus similar in speed


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 29, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> IA Kakashi already made it clear he was about to defeat Kakuzu with Kamui if Naruto didn't arrive


This didn’t happen sweetheart

Youre turning an inch into a mile

All Kakashi states is that hed have needed to use Kamui to survive Kakuzus final attack against him

We dont even know if he was able to use Kamui fast enough for it to actually work, we dont know if hed be able to use Kamui on a large enough scale to nullify the attack completely.

All he states is its his only option

And further, surviving Kakuzus final attack via Kamui, even if we give Kakashi full benefit of the doubt and assume hed be able to do so, that still doesnt translate to him killing Kakuzu with Kamui

That would require an utterly gargantuan Kamui shot, something Pre War Kakashi is certainly not capable of while at less than half chakra and while injured thats for damn sure.



MaruUchiha said:


> also saying Hebi Sasuke and Kisame without a water location > War Kakashi


They are

Factually

Kakashi isnt even in Sasukes league without kamui as Sasuke beats him across the board in every way imaginable bar intellect which is still arguable either way, and losing a water source sincerely doesnt affect Kisame as he can shit one out and casually maintain it even at a third of his chakra as per canon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Jul 29, 2019)

Minato only needs part 1 konoha Mary reactions to teleport in-between Madara's TSB and red gai.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 29, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> This didn’t happen sweetheart
> 
> Youre turning an inch into a mile
> 
> All Kakashi states is that hed have needed to use Kamui to survive Kakuzus final attack against him


Can't find the scan, but considering how dishonest you are everyday he probably didn't say this


WorldsStrongest said:


> We dont even know if he was able to use Kamui fast enough for it to actually work





WorldsStrongest said:


> we dont know if hed be able to use Kamui on a large enough scale to nullify the attack completely.


Pretty sure that's exactly what he stated as long as you're a dishonest debater


WorldsStrongest said:


> That would require an utterly gargantuan Kamui shot, something Pre War Kakashi is certainly not capable of while at less than half chakra and while injured thats for damn sure.


Which is why he said he would be bedridden


WorldsStrongest said:


> They are
> 
> Factually


They're not even in the same power scale as an MS user dude


WanksSasuke said:


> Kakashi isnt even in Sasukes league without kamui as Sasuke beats him across the board in every way imaginable bar intellect which is still arguable either way


This is canon Hebi Sasuke we're talking about not WanksSasuke's Hebi Sasuke


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 29, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> KB spam + KCM sensing thats developed enough to fight blind and across entire countries shits on Kamui
> 
> And in Round 2 Obitos gotta choose between focusing on controlling the Biju or they go berserk on him.


(Don't believe his lies)


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 29, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> This didn’t happen sweetheart
> 
> Youre turning an inch into a mile
> 
> ...



Kakashi also states that he would have ended up in a hospital, implying he would have survived. Only way that would have had happened was if he took out Kakuzu. Even a BOS Kakashi managed to warp Deidara's blast which would have taken out a forest along with his clone.

Kakashi's opinion, and by proxy the author's, is still more accurate than ours.


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 29, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Kakashi also states that he would have ended up in a hospital, implying he would have survived. Only way that would have had happened was if he took out Kakuzu. Even a BOS Kakashi managed to warp Deidara's blast which would have taken out a forest along with his clone.
> 
> Kakashi's opinion, and by proxy the author's, is still more accurate than ours.


If Kakashi needs to go to hospital after the fight, it's a tie. There's no medical assistance after the fight in a NBd match scenario, so Kakashi dies after using Kamui.


----------



## Zembie (Jul 29, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> If Kakashi needs to go to hospital after the fight, it's a tie. There's no medical assistance after the fight in a NBd match scenario, so Kakashi dies after using Kamui.


Being in the hospital =/ death.


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 29, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Being in the hospital =/ death.


Well needing to go to a hospital usually involves emergency situation, and emergency situation that is not addressed involves usually death.

It was a joke anyways.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 29, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> If Kakashi needs to go to hospital after the fight, it's a tie. There's no medical assistance after the fight in a NBd match scenario, so Kakashi dies after using Kamui.



It depends. Like, let's say he kills Kakuzu, but is still alive and barely standing after the fight, I'd consider that a win. Sure, he might die in a day or two, but in that moment he won. Now if he immediately passes out after taking out Kakuzu, that's a different story.

But in the context of the story he would have survived.


----------



## Francyst (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> People who's main speed feat is dodging a Rasenshruiken and getting outplayed by SM Naruto are thus similar in speed.
> 
> Are you just not reading my post before replying or just being intentionally obtuse here?


How does both of them dodging the same attack mean they have comparable speed?

Also SM Naruto beat A3 with a counterattack. Naruto used tricks to beat the paths and he straight up overwhelmed Deva and Preta when he fought them one on one so I don't get that either.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Btw don't feel a certain type of way when I don't respond. This is a worst statement thread not a debate thread. I only asked you this for a potential worthy 'worst statement' post


----------



## Francyst (Jul 29, 2019)

Btw all of you debating in here...


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 29, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Can't find the scan


Open your eyes

*Link Removed*

*Link Removed*, *Link Removed*, combined with kakashis stated weakened state only getting worse, combined with Pre War Kakashis completely shit tier Kamui feats all across the board, hed have never killed Kakuzu with Kamui anyway as hed never be able to make one that large that fast.


MaruUchiha said:


> considering how dishonest you are everyday


Shut your mouth you hypocritical troll 

You cant make it through one damn post without bullshitting something

Lets watch 


MaruUchiha said:


>


Kay 

*Link Removed* *Link Removed* to prep his MS for even a single shot, and we know IA kakashi hasnt improved over BoS kakashi due to spending the entire time in between said arcs in a hospital bed from kamui strain ironically.

*Link Removed* *Link Removed* *Link Removed* *Link Removed* *Link Removed* *Link Removed* all took FOREVER to actually take effect 

*Link Removed*, *Link Removed*, *Link Removed* 

But sure, IA Kakashi while injured and running on less than half of his chakra and with ZERO prep is going to be perfectly capable of whipping out his MS and firing off the biggest Pre War Kamui shot BAR NONE when WAY smaller shots have winded SUPERIOR Kakashis 

If any moron needs to be banned for saying stupid shit, its you pal.


MaruUchiha said:


> Pretty sure that's exactly what he stated


Good for you youre wrong


MaruUchiha said:


> as long as you're a dishonest debater


> gave the moron the scans
> Im dishonest

Yeah sure why not


MaruUchiha said:


> Which is why he said he would be bedridden


> A superior Kakashi, while injured, who had prep, using Kamui on a missile the size of a football which took him a long time to get off, literally killed him
> An inferior Kakashi whos also injured, has no prep, will use a Kamui shot thats dozens of feet wide and hundreds of feet long INSTANTLY and will merely need a hospital visit

Thats only a really fucking stupid thing to believe


MaruUchiha said:


> They're not even in the same power scale as an MS user


> Acting as if Kakashi scales to legitimate MS users when hes not the original owner and only has 1 eye, 2 things that nerf Visual prowess immensely

Sasuke or Itachi or Obito or Madara or Shisui would dumpster diff Kakashi

"Hurr durr MS user doe" isnt a fucking argument

Hebi has thrown down with a  vastly superior MS wielder to fucking kakashi ON PANEL and VISIBLY PRESSURED HIM by HIS OWN ADMISSION

This is beyond a stupid argument 


MaruUchiha said:


> This is canon Hebi Sasuke we're talking about


Canon Hebi Sasuke who slapped all 3 of Itachis MS Jutsu once each

And by Itachis own admission is powerful, and forced him to use Susanoo

Want the scans genius?


MaruUchiha said:


> WanksSasuke's Hebi Sasuke


And im dealing with MoronUchihas Kamui boner, something you bring with you into every fucking thread even when it doesnt even pertain to Obito or Kakashi somehow 

Ya always manage to route back to em


MaruUchiha said:


> (Don't believe his lies)


*Link Removed* said Biju seconds after he tried to use Kamui at the same time as the BM jin?

*Link Removed*

*Link Removed*

*Link Removed* *Link Removed*, *Link Removed* *Link Removed*

Here ya go

But sure, Obito is totally capable of maintaining 6 BM jins when hes never done this, and spamming Kamui the entire time while constantly moving out the battlefield BFRing people among constant TBB and Kaiju spam, when hes never done that either. And his feats on panel contradict either notion. 

Now be a good little manchild and give the scans of Obito ever managing to maintain constant Kamui spam alongside multiple BM jin spam

Till then?

Eat your shitty opinions  

As they are by your own definition "lies" 

You filthy hypocrite


----------



## Francyst (Jul 30, 2019)

> *Haku* was hyped to hell in part one so he wouldn't be ignored. If nothing else Kabuto thought him worthy so he wouldnt be ignored by the army.
> How he got away is explained by his fighting style and level. *I have him at upper mid kage,* *ahead of the fourth raikage,** Darui, MS Sasuke, **WA Hinata *and others, *just below* Deidara, Tobito,* Kimimaro.*


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 30, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> *Link Removed*


See that wasn't so bad was it? I just wanted to see the scan to make sure you weren't lying as usual


WorldsStrongest said:


> > Acting as if Kakashi scales to legitimate MS users when hes not the original owner and only has 1 eye, 2 things that nerf Visual prowess immensely


Irrelevant.. I  never said Kakashi was as strong as other MS users, but he's still an MS user with one of the most broken abilities in the series that he can mildly spam by the War Arc


WorldsStrongest said:


> Sasuke or Itachi or Obito or Madara or Shisui would dumpster diff Kakashi


Like I said this has nothing to do with the fact War Kakashi is an MS user and above Hebi Sasuke in power scaling, and to say Itachi and MS Sasuke would "dumpster diff" War Kakashi is pure wank


WorldsStrongest said:


> Hebi has thrown down with a  vastly superior MS wielder to fucking kakashi ON PANEL and VISIBLY PRESSURED HIM by HIS OWN ADMISSION


Itachi wasn't serious the entire time, and i never said Hebi Sasuke wouldn't pressure War Kakashi anyway.. I said Kamui and MS in general is out of Hebi Sasuke's weight class


WorldsStrongest said:


> *Link Removed* said Biju seconds after he tried to use Kamui at the same time as the BM jin?
> 
> *Link Removed*
> 
> ...


Oh i wasn't talking aboput that part. Your lies were
1. Claiming Bijuu Mode Naruto can use Multi Shadow Clone Jutsu when we've only seen him use a hadnful of clones
2. Claiming KCM sensing can help him "fight across countries" whatever tf that means
3. Acting like Obito can't fight just because he loses control of the Bijuu


----------



## Francyst (Jul 30, 2019)

Me when I get a notification and see it's WS and Maru going back and forth:


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 30, 2019)

Where is this, can't find it


----------



## Zembie (Jul 30, 2019)

Francyst said:


> Me when I get a notification and see it's WS and Maru going back and forth:


SAMEEEEEEE


----------



## Francyst (Jul 30, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Where is this, can't find it


----------



## Trojan (Jul 30, 2019)

Francyst said:


> Me when I get a notification and see it's WS and Maru going back and forth:


why would you get notifications for their debate?


----------



## Francyst (Jul 30, 2019)

Hussain said:


> why would you get notifications for their debate?


A thread notification


> ____ replied to the thread Worst statements made in the NBD?. There may be more posts after this.


----------



## Android (Jul 31, 2019)

Perfect Susano said:


> Weighted Ei probably redirects Bijudama like BM Naruto did.


----------



## JayK (Jul 31, 2019)

Mei and Onoki using an amped Doton to block a BB from Hachibi.


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 31, 2019)

JayK said:


> Mei and Onoki using an amped Doton to block a BB from Hachibi.


He has to be trolling. He usually posts jokes like that and that has to be one of them.

Please.


----------



## Shazam (Jul 31, 2019)

Chunin characters can survive being affected by Senjutsu Frog Call and a follow up attack from a kage level.


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 31, 2019)

Shazam said:


> WA Kakashi >= Edo Zabuza and Haku in speed reaction


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Jul 31, 2019)

The idea of Bee soloing the Gokage. No offense to Bee fans.


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 31, 2019)

Tsunade low diffing Bee


----------



## Zembie (Jul 31, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Tsunade low diffing Bee


Who said that?


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 31, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Who said that?



Lewdman himself


----------



## Shazam (Jul 31, 2019)

Santoryu said:


>



You don't think Kakashi is above Zabuza Haku in speed?

Fine with me


----------



## Shazam (Jul 31, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Who said that?



Nobody


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 31, 2019)

Shazam said:


> Slow enough to where Haku and Zabuza have no issue reacting to him



Referring to WA Kakashi


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 31, 2019)

Shazam said:


> Nobody



shazG lying as always



Soldierofficial said:


> Tsunade low diff.


----------



## Shazam (Jul 31, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Referring to WA Kakashi



True though - They did react


----------



## Shazam (Jul 31, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> shazG lying as always



It was a joke post..

You know, like all of yours 



Kamui GG


----------



## Shazam (Jul 31, 2019)

Santoryu said:


>






Shazam said:


> What is baseless about saying Edo Zabuza and Haku have no issue reacting to him when they didn't? Kakashi couldn't blitz them, and he wasn't soo much faster to where he could overwhelm them either. In fact Kakashi opts to use Raikiri (his fastest striking move) with the help of 3 others while targeting Zabuza with his back turned (why would he need to do that if he was soo much faster) and Haku could still intercept. They are at least comparable to Kakashi.
> 
> 
> So please stop quoting me with baseless shit, sir.


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 31, 2019)

MS kakashi being on "another level" compared to MS Itachi

-ShazG


----------



## Shazam (Jul 31, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> MS kakashi being on "another level" compared to MS Itachi
> 
> -ShazG



Good to bed saltoryu... you're getting cranky


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 31, 2019)

Shazam said:


> Good to bed saltoryu... you're getting cranky



Wrong section man.

Posts like these belong in the bathhouse.
@Blu-ray please direct our off topic friend over there


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 31, 2019)

Soldierofficial said:


> Enraged SSJ2 Vegeta >> SSJ3 Vegetto/Gogeta is a fact.


This one isn't even from the NBD, that's how bad it is


----------



## Soldierofficial (Jul 31, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> This one isn't even from the NBD, that's how bad it is



If you dont understand DBS is not my problem, lewdman, Vegeta was stronger than initial Beerus who is stronger than Vegetto according to Goku.


----------



## Zero890 (Jul 31, 2019)

Shukaku beating Jman low diff, Kisame beating KCM Minato and Gai beating the Gokage.


----------



## JayK (Aug 1, 2019)

_The only Tailed Beast that can defeat Jiraiya with certainty is the Nine Tails._


----------



## Zembie (Aug 1, 2019)

JayK said:


> _The only Tailed Beast that can defeat Jiraiya with certainty is the Nine Tails._


Vomit.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 1, 2019)

Shazam said:


> Chunin characters can survive being affected by Senjutsu Frog Call and a follow up attack from a kage level.





Zero890 said:


> Shukaku beating Jman low diff, Kisame beating KCM Minato and Gai beating the Gokage.


Yay mom, I made it, my statements are in this thread as well! 

But speaking of the statements, they are 100% correct. Who is the high IQ poster behind them please?


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 1, 2019)

JayK said:


> _The only Tailed Beast that can defeat Jiraiya with certainty is the Nine Tails._


Who the fuck said this?


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 1, 2019)

JayK said:


> _The only Tailed Beast that can defeat Jiraiya with certainty is the Nine Tails._


HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 1, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Who the fuck said this?



A Sannin band member


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 1, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> A Sannin band member


Of course


----------



## Soldierofficial (Aug 1, 2019)

JayK said:


> _The only Tailed Beast that can defeat Jiraiya with certainty is the Nine Tails._



This is a fact.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 1, 2019)

Soldierofficial said:


> This is a fact.


Dude would've died from a v2 Bijuu had he not resealed it


----------



## Soldierofficial (Aug 1, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Dude would've died from a v2 Bijuu had he not resealed it



Based on nothing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zembie (Aug 1, 2019)

Soldierofficial said:


> Based on nothing.


Based on a statement made from himself.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 1, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Dude would've died from a v2 Bijuu had he not resealed it



In a non combat scenario.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 1, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> In a non combat scenario.


----------



## Soldierofficial (Aug 1, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Based on a statement made from himself.



He never admitted being below an average V2 Jin.


----------



## Zembie (Aug 1, 2019)

Soldierofficial said:


> He never admitted being below an average V2 Jin.


Maru never said that, lmao. He said "Dude would've died from a v2 Bijuu had he not resealed it" which is true.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 1, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


>




In the exact same breath where Jiraiya mentioned this he also pointed out that *Tsunade almost killed him in a non combat scenario* but I don't see peeps using this as a reason that Tsunade would wipe the floor with him. (if that is what you are implying)

Probably because it *wasn't a fight*.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 1, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


let me guess, you think itachi will...


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 1, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> In the exact same breath where Jiraiya mentioned this he also pointed out that *Tsunade almost killed him in a non combat scenario* but I don't see peeps using this as a reason that Tsunade would wipe the floor with him. (if that is what you are implying)
> 
> Probably because it *wasn't a fight*.


A raging bloodthirsty demon trying to kill him.. Htf was that not a combat scenario?? Was Kurama being summoned inside Konoha not a combat scenario either? And if so how are those two scenarios any different? Can't believe you're trying to compare that to two teammates at the hot springs


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 1, 2019)

Hussain said:


> let me guess, you think itachi will...


Of course he will, Yata mirror negs and totsuka blitzes


----------



## Soldierofficial (Aug 1, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Maru never said that, lmao. He said "Dude would've died from a v2 Bijuu had he not resealed it" which is true.



What he said is irrelevant because Kurama is multiple times stronger than any other Bijuu, that Jiraiya is weaker than V2 Naruto does not mean that he is not stronger than any other Bijuu.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 1, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Of course he will, Yata mirror negs and totsuka blitzes


HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


*Spoiler*: __ 



:ttroll


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 1, 2019)

Soldierofficial said:


> What he said is irrelevant because Kurama is multiple times stronger than any other Bijuu, that Jiraiya is weaker than V2 Naruto does not mean that he is not stronger than any other Bijuu.


4 Tails Naruto > Every other Bijuu?


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 1, 2019)

Hussain said:


> HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Something wrong?


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 1, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> In the exact same breath where Jiraiya mentioned this he also pointed out that *Tsunade almost killed him in a non combat scenario* but I don't see peeps using this as a reason that Tsunade would wipe the floor with him. (if that is what you are implying)
> 
> Probably because it *wasn't a fight*.


In the scenario where fight starts and Tsunade has a killing intent and Jiraiya is busy jerking off to Tsunade's tits in bathhouse which makes her landing a first hit certainty, Tsunade WOULD wipe the floor with him, no contest.
On the contrary I don't think Jiraiya was jerking off to Naruto nor he thought Naruto is coming to hug him.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 1, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Something wrong?


ur post


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 1, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> A raging bloodthirsty demon trying to kill him.. Htf was that not a combat scenario??



Because they weren't in a fight. They were training.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 1, 2019)

Hussain said:


> ur post


You don't believe Itachi negs? Too bad Kaguya's black sperm already stated Itachi is invinsible so


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 1, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> In the scenario where fight starts and Tsunade has a killing intent and Jiraiya is busy jerking off to Tsunade's tits in bathhouse which makes her landing a first hit certainty, Tsunade WOULD wipe the floor with him, no contest.
> On the contrary I don't think Jiraiya was jerking off to Naruto nor he thought Naruto is coming to hug him.



WHOOOOSH

The point is Jiraiya can be potentially killed if his opponents get free shots but that *is not indicative* of how a fight would actually go.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 1, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> You don't believe Itachi negs? Too bad Kaguya's black sperm already stated Itachi is invinsible so


he needed Sasuke to deal with Tayuya, who was defeated by part 1 Temrai... 

itachi is fodder, sorry...


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 1, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Because they weren't in a fight. They were training.



No, him and Naruto were training. Not the bloodthirsty demon that was trying to kill him

And why did you run away from my other question? Was or was it not a combat scenario when Kurama was summoned inside Konoha and if so how is that any different from 4 Tails Naruto vs Jiraiya?


----------



## Soldierofficial (Aug 1, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> 4 Tails Naruto > Every other Bijuu?



I never said that, lewdman.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 1, 2019)

Hussain said:


> he needed Sasuke to deal with Tayuya, who was defeated by part 1 Temrai...
> 
> itachi is fodder, sorry...


Because of Kabuto's Sage-mode enhanced Genjutsu, your cute Jiraya-boy would be helpless against that


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 1, 2019)

This is getting good

Sannin Band FT Lewdman
New mix tape


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 1, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> This is getting good
> 
> Sannin Band FT Lewdman
> New mix tape


LEWD


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 1, 2019)

Soldierofficial said:


> I never said that, lewdman.





Lewd Man said:


> What he said is irrelevant because Kurama is multiple times stronger than any other Bijuu, that Jiraiya is weaker than V2 Naruto does not mean that he is not stronger than any other Bijuu.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 1, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Because of Kabuto's Sage-mode enhanced Genjutsu, your cute Jiraya-boy would be helpless against that


Jman will counter it with Wind-style (fukasaku/Shima or whatever).

He also has SM btw. Which itachi needed EMS Sasuke help & ET to be able to put a fight.

Itachi is a fodder, sorry...


----------



## Soldierofficial (Aug 1, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> ...



At what time I talked about KN4 Naruto?

Learn to read, lewdman.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 1, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Jman will counter it with Wind-style (fukasaku/Shima or whatever).


Itachi is also stated to be a user of wind release 


> He also has SM btw. Which itachi needed EMS Sasuke help & ET to be able to put a fight.


-snip-


> Itachi is a fodder, sorry...


Nope, you're just mad that Yata negs and Totsuka blitzes


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 1, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> No, him and Naruto were training. Not the bloodthirsty demon that was trying to kill him



Jiraiya let lose the V2 accidentally during training. IT WASN'T A FUCKING FIGHT.



> And why did you run away from my other question?



It was grabage tier non sequitur. Maybe red herring.

It was just trash bullshit.



> Was or was it not a combat scenario when Kurama was summoned inside Konoha and if so how is that any different from 4 Tails Naruto vs Jiraiya?



Oh wait, Minato was training Kurama? I had no idea.

Like I said garbage tier non sequitur.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 1, 2019)

Soldierofficial said:


> At what time I talked about KN4 Naruto?
> 
> Learn to read, lewdman.





Lewd Man said:


> What he said is irrelevant because Kurama is multiple times stronger than any other Bijuu, that Jiraiya is weaker than *V2 Naruto* does not mean that he is not stronger than any other Bijuu.





Evil ShinAkuma said:


> Jiraiya let lose the V2 accidentally during training. IT WASN'T A FUCKING FIGHT.


So because Jiraiya accidentally let it loose that automatically means it's not a fight or "combat scenario" even after 4 Tails Naruto almost killed him? So if the whole Kyuubi came out instead of just 4 Tails it still wouldn't be a fight because "Jiraiya let lose Kurama accidentally during training, it wasn't a fight!  "?


Evil ShinAkuma said:


> It was grabage tier


First of all this is ironic coming from you after your explanation for why 4 Tails Naruto vs Jiraiya wasn't a combat scenario. Second it wasn't garbage you just had no argument


Evil ShinAkuma said:


> Oh wait, Minato was training Kurama? I had no idea.


And you continue to hide behind the training excuse like it's anything to stand on.. It was already explained in the manga 4 Tails Naruto isn't even conscious. The fact that Jiraiya was training Naruto before Kurama came out is completely irrelevant, once 4 Tails Naruto started trying to kill Jiraiya it was a combat scenario

Just concede already


----------



## Trojan (Aug 1, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Itachi is also stated to be a user of wind release


No feat + he is dumb.
-snip-


Artistwannabe said:


> Nope, you're just mad that Yata negs and Totsuka blitzes



itachi himself (who was hyped by Kaguya's will) stated that Jman is stronger than him
and he can only tie if he gets lucky with Kisame's help...


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 1, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> So because Jiraiya accidentally let it loose that automatically means it's not a fight or "combat scenario" even after 4 Tails Naruto almost killed him?



Do you even fucking read the trash you type?

_"combat scenario" even after 4 Tails Naruto almost killed him? _

Yeah it's a combat scenario AFTER he's almost dead. The entire fucking point is getting free killshots doesn't fucking count to how Jiraiya would do in a battledome fight.

Should have been fucking obvious. But nope it's you, just relentless dishonest bullshit.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 1, 2019)

Hussain said:


> No feat + he is dumb.
> 
> you are retarded if you think they are not.
> Good argument, wouldn't you think so?
> ...


Damn that actually makes sense, if Itachi is god of gods and Jiraya is further beyond that... no wonder he can solo goddam Juubito


----------



## Soldierofficial (Aug 1, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> So because Jiraiya accidentally let it loose that automatically means it's not a fight or "combat scenario" even after 4 Tails Naruto almost killed him? So if the whole Kyuubi came out instead of just 4 Tails it still wouldn't be a fight because "Jiraiya let lose Kurama accidentally during training, it wasn't a fight!  "?
> 
> First of all this is ironic coming from you after your explanation for why 4 Tails Naruto vs Jiraiya wasn't a combat scenario. Second it wasn't garbage you just had no argument
> 
> ...



I ask you again, lewdman, at what time I talked about KN4 Naruto?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 1, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Jman will counter it with Wind-style (fukasaku/Shima or whatever).


Fuuton he doesnt know counters Genjutsu

He will figure that out magically despite not even knowing Tayuyas attack is genjutsu in the first place

Genjutsu that takes affect instantly

Genjutsu that basically blitzed both EMS Sasuke and Itachi

So already great fanfic here


Hussain said:


> He also has SM btw


Which Jiraiya literally states hes “baby tier” with

Want the quote?



Hussain said:


> itachi needed EMS Sasuke help & ET to be able to put a fight


A sage who was on another tier compared to Jiraiya

By this logic, Base/Blind Uchihas >>>>>> Any sage

Cuz Madara fucking stomped SM Naruto

Hussain and his trashier than trash logic strikes again

-snip-


----------



## JayK (Aug 1, 2019)

The damage control a certain agenda tries to pull off here.





MaruUchiha said:


> Who the fuck said this?



Guess.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 1, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> His dumb ass actually thinks Jiraiya > Kabuto


oh no...


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 1, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> oh no...


Yep


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 1, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Yep


----------



## Android (Aug 1, 2019)

Edogawa said:


> Lee blitzes his ass. On top of the fact SM Naruto is a glass cannon, he got blitzed by Madara who got blitzed by Lee.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 1, 2019)

When Hussain grants you Hagoromo chakra


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 1, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> When Hussain grants you Hagoromo chakra


Is that code for a neg


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 1, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Is that code for a neg


No, he gave me rep actually quite alot of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 1, 2019)

Android said:


>



Is this real?

Come on. LMAO


----------



## Android (Aug 1, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Is this real?
> 
> Come on. LMAO


It is sadly. 

Edit: checks out u-name again. Yeah, not surprised.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Aug 1, 2019)

Some posters prefer to argue from belief & disregard everything that contradicts said beliefs


----------



## Zembie (Aug 1, 2019)

Android said:


> It is sadly.
> 
> Edit: checks out u-name again. Yeah, not surprised.


Do you really expect Woodward to make sense? He thinks Nagato is > Rinnegan Sasuke.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 1, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Do you even fucking read the trash you type?
> 
> _"combat scenario" even after 4 Tails Naruto almost killed him? _
> 
> ...



You're so washed, no wonder you run from debating me


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 1, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> You're so washed, no wonder you run from debating me




LOL


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 1, 2019)

JayK said:


> Guess.


I guessed Matto, went to check who it was, not surprised


----------



## Android (Aug 1, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Do you really expect Woodward to make sense? He thinks Nagato is > Rinnegan Sasuke.


Well ... This thread is for worst statements, isn't it ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Serene Grace (Aug 1, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Was Kurama being summoned inside Konoha not a combat scenario either?


This is just an shitty comparison

Is Kurama, Konohas godson? Is Anybody training or even made an attempt to tame Kurama prior to him being summoned there? Nobody in Konoha has any sort of relation with Kurama, in fact they were scared out there minds with the simple mention of his name

You usually say ridiculous stuff but this just takes the cake

Lol


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 1, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Is Kurama, Konohas godson? Is Anybody training or even made an attempt to tame Kurama prior to him being summoned there? Nobody in Konoha has any sort of relation with Kurama, in fact they were scared out there minds with the simple mention of his name



Wtf does any of this have to do with the fact both scenarios are the exact same in the sense that Kurama is on a rampage?
Nice try trying to sound smart


----------



## Serene Grace (Aug 1, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Wtf does any of this have to do with the fact both scenarios are the exact same in the sense that Kurama is on a rampage?
> Nice try trying to sound smart


Kurama was on rampage in both, but Jiraiya wasn’t trying to hurt his grandson in his situation, whereas Konoha didn’t give two flying fucks about hurting Kurama

Like I said before, garbage ass comparison, and you know better to quote me again before I son yo ass again


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 1, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> and you know better to quote me again before I son yo ass again


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 1, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Kurama was on rampage in both, but Jiraiya wasn’t trying to hurt his grandson in his situation, whereas Konoha didn’t give two flying fucks about hurting Kurama


Again, this has nothing to do with the fact both were a "combat situation".. Do you even know what you're white knighting Evil Shin for or did you just jump into this without reading the discussion?

Also base Jiraiya couldn't hurt 4 Tails if it bitch slapped his mom, so that's irrelevant


The Death & The Strawberry said:


> and you know better to quote me again before I son yo ass again


You've never once sonned me lol! You're like Android always throwing little jabs but run away whenever i call you out to debate me. Atleast you and Evil Shin finally grew some balls for once and tried, but you both epic failed


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 1, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> WHOOOOSH
> 
> The point is Jiraiya can be potentially killed if his opponents get free shots but that *is not indicative* of how a fight would actually go.


My point was that Tsunade's situation is out of combat since it's his teammate just punching him, but Naruto having Kurama cloak around him is obviously a situation where Jiraiya gets serious so it is a combat.


----------



## Zero890 (Aug 1, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> You usually say ridiculous stuff but this just takes the cake



Oh noo i don't think so.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 1, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> My point was that Tsunade's situation is out of combat



I know. That was my point as well which is why you got whoooooshed.



> ]since it's his teammate just punching him, but Naruto having Kurama cloak around him is obviously a situation where Jiraiya gets serious so it is a combat.



Naruto *is Jiraiya's teammate* even when he has the Kyuubi cloak. There is never going to be a point that Jiraiya is considering killing Naruto even if it *put's his own life in peril* as evidenced by the fact he ate a killshot and resealed Kurama.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 1, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> I know. That was my point as well which is why you got whoooooshed.
> 
> 
> 
> Naruto *is Jiraiya's teammate* even when he has the Kyuubi cloak. There is never going to be a point that Jiraiya is considering killing Naruto even if it *put's his own life in peril* as evidenced by the fact he ate a killshot and resealed Kurama.


Even if Jiraiya is on defense, getting injured like that against KN3 Naruto is embarrassing given how well Orochimaru performed against a stronger version of Naruto without even being able to use most of his arsenal.
Student or no student.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 1, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Even if Jiraiya is on defense, getting injured like that against KN3 Naruto is embarrassing given how well Orochimaru performed against a stronger version of Naruto without even being able to use most of his arsenal.
> Student or no student.



I don't care. 

I'm not arguing the outcome or how it went.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 1, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> That doesn't make it not a combat situation! So everytime someone doesn't have killing intent that means it's not a combat situation? Was Pain fighting 6 Tails Naruto not a combat situation either since Pain didn't want to kill Naruto?
> 
> 
> Becuase base Jiraiya is doing jackshit to 4 Tails Naruto, it's irrelevant whether or not Jiraiya wanted to hurt him and that doesn't make it not a combat situation anyway
> ...


Bro stop overreacting Jiraiya was just having fun, jeez. So what if Naruto ripped his chest out, that doesn't mean that Jiraiya would take the guy seriously..


----------



## JayK (Aug 1, 2019)

Jiraiya was just toying around in a more than life threatening situation.

Ain't that obvious? 

Was he also holding back against Pain?


----------



## Soldierofficial (Aug 1, 2019)

The Sannin > 1-8 Bijuu


----------



## JayK (Aug 1, 2019)

_The Sannin > 1-8 Bijuu_


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 1, 2019)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Some posters prefer to argue from belief & disregard everything that contradicts said beliefs


"Some"?

You mean like a solid 80% of the NBD


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 1, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> "Some"?
> 
> You mean like a solid 80% of the NBD


Pot calls kettle black


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 1, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Pot calls kettle black


Aww look

The problem thinks hes smart when he quotes me


----------



## Android (Aug 1, 2019)

"Sasuke's absorption exceeds the 4 Juubi TBBs"

Stated by @WorldsShittiest


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 1, 2019)

Android said:


> "Sasuke's absorption exceeds the 4 Juubi TBBs"
> 
> Stated by @WorldsShittiest



There goes my plea for a team up! lol


----------



## Francyst (Aug 1, 2019)

Android said:


> "Sasuke's absorption exceeds the 4 Juubi TBBs"
> 
> Stated by @WorldsShittiest


LMAO how did you do that

...lemme try.... @ShitAkuma

Edit: Mmmm didn't work


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 1, 2019)

Francyst said:


> LMAO how did you do that
> 
> ...lemme try.... @ShitAkuma
> 
> Edit: Mmmm didn't work



@SakuraIsMyFuckingFavorite


----------



## Omote (Aug 1, 2019)

Almost 50 pages

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 1, 2019)

Omote said:


> Almost 50 pages




If you take 162738236356 shots you're bound to score on 1.



Good job!


----------



## Android (Aug 1, 2019)

Omote said:


> Almost 50 pages


And You still a shitty member


----------



## Omote (Aug 1, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> If you take 162738236356 shots you're bound to score on 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Good job!



Imagine wasting time posting in this section seriously 

I'll give the NBD this, they don't reek of extra chromosome mouthbreathers like the OBD does


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 1, 2019)

Omote said:


> Imagine wasting time posting in this section seriously



Yeah, well..........


......hey!



> I'll give the NBD this, they don't reek of extra chromosome mouthbreathers like the OBD does



LMAO

They got some hardcores over there. Circa 2003 internet hardcore.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Aug 1, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> "Some"?
> 
> You mean like a solid 80% of the NBD


My fave wins because they’re my fave, and no I have no intention of countering your arguments


----------



## Zembie (Aug 1, 2019)

"You're a shitty poster but we're gonna use your thread evey singe day"

Makes perfect sense if you ask me


----------



## Omote (Aug 1, 2019)

Zembie said:


> "You're a shitty poster but we're gonna use your thread evey singe day"
> 
> Makes perfect sense if you ask me



Who would've thought a simple troll like me would've had tsundere stalkers


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 1, 2019)

Zembie said:


> "You're a shitty poster but we're gonna use your thread evey singe day"
> 
> Makes perfect sense if you ask me



We're easily manipulated.



But probably not that easy since he's 1/2673538326....



Omote said:


> Who would've thought a simple troll like me would've had tsundere stalkers




+


----------



## Zembie (Aug 1, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> We're easily manipulated.
> 
> 
> 
> But probably not that easy since he's 1/2673538326....


Yea, and he scored probably one of the best shots in the NBD.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 1, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Yea, and he scored probably one of the best shots in the NBD.



Paul Henderson.

Scored 1 relevant goal, got him in the HOF.

It's just how it works.


----------



## Francyst (Aug 1, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> @SakuraIsMyFuckingFavorite


......


----------



## JayK (Aug 1, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Paul Henderson.
> 
> Scored 1 relevant goal, got him in the HOF.
> 
> It's just how it works.


Who?

Sorry we people from EU kinda don't care about sports which is even less popular than golf.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 1, 2019)

JayK said:


> Who?



Exactly!




> Sorry we people from EU kinda don't care about sports which is even less popular than golf.



Considering the sports you guys (soccer reference for the uninitiated....yes I said soccer) like I would have guessed you would be hard as a rock for a guy who has scored *1 goal

*


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 1, 2019)

soccer reference for the uninitiated....yes I said soccer


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 1, 2019)

Santoryu Lewd Man Strikes Again said:


> soccer reference for the uninitiated....yes I said soccer





Save that for the bathhouse!


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 1, 2019)

Android said:


> And You still a shitty member


I'm interested to hear what's your NBd posters top 10?


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 1, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> They got some hardcores over there. Circa 2003 internet hardcore.


What is 2003 internet hardcore? 
I was a baby back then.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 1, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> What is 2003 internet hardcore?
> I was a baby back then.



No rules, no bans. Basically the only thing off limits was racists shit and porn.

It was the wild west back then.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 1, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> No rules, no bans. Basically the only thing off limits was racists shit and porn.
> 
> It was the wild west back then.


 Interesting

I just went to OBD out of curiosity and stumbled upon thread "" and I had to take a quick direct exit, so I can't even imagine what you and Omote went through.


----------



## Omote (Aug 1, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Interesting
> 
> I just went to OBD out of curiosity and stumbled upon thread "" and I had to take a quick direct exit, so I can't even imagine what you and Omote went through.



I was like, 3 in 2003 

I only know of this part of the internet through horror stories


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 1, 2019)

Omote said:


> I was like, 3 in 2003
> 
> I only know of this part of the internet through horror stories


Ya me too, but by that comment I meant the OBD being full of shitty posters like you've mentioned, not the 2003 era necessarily.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 1, 2019)

Omote said:


> I was like, 3 in 2003



So was half the peeps posting on message boards back then.

That's how hardcore it was!


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 1, 2019)

Omote said:


> I was like, 3 in 2003
> 
> I only know of this part of the internet through horror stories



hahahaha

So, I wonder how old ShinAkuma is?


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 1, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> hahahaha
> 
> So, I wonder how old ShinAkuma is?



252

I remember the internet in the steam punk era.

Hot babes naked from knee to ankle!


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 1, 2019)

Android said:


> "Sasuke's absorption exceeds the 4 Juubi TBBs"
> 
> Stated by @WorldsShittiest


> Sasuke absorbs all the chakra from all 9 Biju
> This feat has enough chakra in it to stalemate an entire planets worth of energy
> THE ENTIRE FUCKING JUUBI is compared to an entire planet in terms of chakra, let alone 4 of its measly attacks
> Sasuke countered that dded onto all of SPSM Narutos chakra
> Analmad over here thinks thats less fucking chakra than an attack an incomplete Juubi can spam no diff
> Cuck also wont debate cuz he knows hed get his ass kicked

Moron


----------



## Ishmael (Aug 1, 2019)

Cute. Omote the Goat thread about to hit 100 pages and it still isn't pinned?


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 1, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Tsuande solo’s tbh.
> 
> Hidan is an absolute non factor, nothing he does hurts Tsuande in any way. In fact he would voluntarily go into cqc with her, most likely get a punch, ripping s hole in him like she did to Madara, and that’s it. He adds nothing to this.
> 
> Kakazu’s jutsu can be swatted away like Tsuande did against mandates. From the pannel it looks like she coats her arms in chakra to deflect the jutsu, so I see no reason she can’t do this here.


AAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA


----------



## JayK (Aug 2, 2019)

Rinnegan Sauce without Bijuu's is Multi Mountain Level

Some people here should just delete their accounts...


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 2, 2019)

Tsunade solo-ing 3TS Madara


----------



## Ayala (Aug 2, 2019)

@Hazuki 

Watch out man, you're being dissed. You wanna diss back or no?


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 2, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Tsunade solo-ing 3TS Madara



Wrong section.

The bathhouse is thataway


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 2, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Wrong section.
> 
> The bathhouse is thataway



You should be saying that to Hazuki


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 2, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> You should be saying that to Hazuki




Hazuki's my boy.  You mistake his joyful exuberance for lewdness.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 2, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Hazuki's my boy.  You mistake his joyful exuberance for lewdness.



Nope, you're his boy 

he's older than you


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 2, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> You mistake his *joyful exuberance* for *lewdness.*



for you, evidently, they are the same thing


----------



## Android (Aug 2, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> he's older than you


Uh oh !!


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 2, 2019)

Double quote double post?

How lewd!



Santoryu said:


> Nope, you're his boy
> 
> he's older than you







Santoryu said:


> for you, evidently, they are the same thing


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 2, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Double quote double post?
> 
> How lewd!





it's nice to see that my phrases are becoming gospel in the nbd
unfortunately for you lewdman, i won't become another one of your dupes


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 2, 2019)

Android said:


> Uh oh !!



seen this guy that looked like stone cold today
thought it was you

he was acting quite lubrique


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 2, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> it's nice to see that my phrases are becoming gospel in the nbd



You're welcome, but soon to be known as my phrases......mwuhahahaha


> unfortunately for you lewdman, i won't become another one of your dupes



Ah you think lewdness is your ally? You merely adopted the lubrique. I was born in it, molded by it. I didn't see the chaste until I was already a man, by then it was nothing to me but boring!


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 2, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Tsunade solo-ing 3TS Madara


Seriously someone went THAT far? 

That decides it, I am not going to that thread no more, thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## JayK (Aug 2, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Tsunade solo-ing 3TS Madara


Who?

This is almost as good as Base Jiraiya > 3T Madara.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 2, 2019)

JayK said:


> Who?
> 
> This is almost as good as Base Jiraiya > 3T Madara.


I made a mistake and went into that thread.

Of course it's fucking Hazuki


----------



## Android (Aug 2, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> seen this guy that looked like stone cold today
> thought it was you
> 
> he was acting quite lubrique


I'm not bald you know ...


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 2, 2019)

Hazuki said:


> now what's gonna do a poor little madara sharingan 3 tomeo against the 3 sannin in the same time who are also know as the best and only truly  team ninja in the narutoverse ??
> 
> just tsunade is enough to handdle 3t madara
> 
> ...


Make way Sage light and Turrin we've got a new sage


----------



## Ayala (Aug 3, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Make way Sage light and Turrin we've got a new sage



- poor little madara sharingan 3 tomeo


----------



## X III (Aug 3, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Make way Sage light and Turrin we've got a new sage


"Penis arc"

Still far more meme worthy than Hazuki. I mean, Huzaki.


----------



## Quipchaque (Aug 3, 2019)

Ayala said:


> - poor little madara sharingan 3 tomeo



He gets turned into red mist.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 3, 2019)

Francyst said:


> LMAO how did you do that
> 
> ...lemme try.... @ShitAkuma
> 
> Edit: Mmmm didn't work


@You mean this random thing?
@Francyst


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 3, 2019)

WanksSasuke said:


> Kirin > KN4 TBB


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 3, 2019)

Kirin is better than KN4

Its on par with FRS which shits on KN4

Want calcs?

Or maybe an eye exam?


----------



## Omote (Aug 3, 2019)

50th page


----------



## Trojan (Aug 3, 2019)

Omote said:


> 50th page


74th, you still lose Jiraiya hater


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 3, 2019)

WanksSasuke said:


> Kirin is better than KN4





WanksSasuke said:


> Its on par with FRS which shits on KN4


----------



## Tri (Aug 3, 2019)

Sasuke needing EMS to surpass War Arc Kakashi


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 3, 2019)

Tri said:


> Sasuke needing EMS to surpass War Arc Kakashi



this belongs in the best statements thread


----------



## Trojan (Aug 3, 2019)

Naruto & Sasuke would have never surpassed Hashirama & Asspulldara without Hago's power... 


I don't understand how anyone can read a fucking Shonen manga and be naive enough to state this retarded ass shit...


----------



## Soldierofficial (Aug 3, 2019)

_"Kakashi takes it. Before he gained Oros power Sasuke didn't do anything of relevance that makes me think he is suddenly going to beat Kakashi. The feat against Team 7 doesn't count either." _
_
_


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Aug 3, 2019)

"He shouldn't even need to dodge amaterasu. Force from the gates blows it off his body." 

Am I biased or is this statement as queer as I think it sounds?


----------



## Kisame (Aug 3, 2019)

Anikee said:


> "He shouldn't even need to dodge amaterasu. Force from the gates blows it off his body."
> 
> Am I biased or is this statement as queer as I think it sounds?


It's as queer as you think.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 3, 2019)

Anikee said:


> "He shouldn't even need to dodge amaterasu. Force from the gates blows it off his body."
> 
> Am I biased or is this statement as queer as I think it sounds?


I think it's possible since when 7th gate Gai was underwater the water was surrounding him not drowning him. So it seems to force from gates pushes things away from him


----------



## Ayala (Aug 3, 2019)

Soldierofficial said:


> _"Kakashi takes it. Before he gained Oros power Sasuke didn't do anything of relevance that makes me think he is suddenly going to beat Kakashi. The feat against Team 7 doesn't count either."
> 
> _





I don't think you have the right to post here lewdman, as your judgement is biased and quite lewd to begin with. You can't properly recognise bad statements, i advise you to refrain from posting here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 3, 2019)

Lewdman strikes again


----------



## Soldierofficial (Aug 3, 2019)

Ayala said:


> I don't think you have the right to post here lewdman, as your judgement is biased and quite lewd to begin with. You can't properly recognise bad statements, i advise you to refrain from posting here



It is ironic that you call me lewdman, you want me to show your videos that you sent me by mp where you are fucking a pillow with my avatar? You know I will, Maru, I'm tired of you sending me that shit and then taking away my reputation, my only dream is for someone to deleted your lewd ass of here, enjoy your troll days because they finished.


----------



## Tri (Aug 3, 2019)

wtf?


----------



## Zembie (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Kisame (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Android (Aug 3, 2019)

Base Gai beating Danzo.


----------



## Omote (Aug 3, 2019)

This better not get this thread nuked


----------



## Francyst (Aug 3, 2019)

I wonder if we'll ever see Ayala in here again


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Aug 3, 2019)

Anikee said:


> "He shouldn't even need to dodge amaterasu. Force from the gates blows it off his body."
> 
> Am I biased or is this statement as queer as I think it sounds?



If it involves me discussing Gai, it is 110% as queer as you think it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ayala (Aug 4, 2019)

Soldierofficial said:


> It is ironic that you call me lewdman, you want me to show your videos that you sent me by mp where you are fucking a pillow with my avatar? You know I will, *Maru, I'm tired of you sending me that shit and then taking away my reputation*, my only dream is for someone to deleted your lewd ass of here, enjoy your troll days because they finished.





 It's you who took rep lewdman. Anyways, please don't get this boss thread any worse, it's been doing great, please don't waste it...

I'll redirect you to my favourite porn sites so you can satisfy your lewdness all day and night long. Just please, not here...

Pls lewdman


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Aug 4, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> I think it's possible since when 7th gate Gai was underwater the water was surrounding him not drowning him. So it seems to force from gates pushes things away from him


Amaterasu isn't just water though. Water evaporates from heat and Gai's sweat evaporates from opening the 7th/more gates, and Gai has stated it's not chakra, just a shroud created by sweat from evaporating.

The only way we've seen Amaterasu get neutralised/negated besides preta path's absorption was it being lifted off of the body through chakra and disposing of that chakra along with it, something which I don't see the 7th gate doing which doest not even produce chakra externally. 8th gate however may be produce different results.

But 7th gate sweat burn which is at no higher degrees than Amaterasu, cannot possibly produce enough heat to blow it off.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 4, 2019)

'lets be logic '


----------



## Android (Aug 4, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> MS Sasuke is stronger, *but i don't see how he would win when Susanoo, Amaterasu, and even genjutsu won't work. *Kakashi has all the necessary knowledge and counters to win here. Worst case scenario *he uses Kamui on Sasuke's Susanoo before he can even use Susanoo arrows since he has knowledge this time*


----------



## Android (Aug 4, 2019)

@Santoryu

Have you checked yourself for pregnancy ? 

You've been reading too much lewd comments recently.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 4, 2019)

uhhh


----------



## Ayala (Aug 4, 2019)

-Sakura has got to be the most underrated character in the NBD.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 4, 2019)

Ayala said:


> -Sakura has got to be the most underrated character in the NBD.




who said that?


----------



## Ayala (Aug 4, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> who said that?



The thread master himself


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 4, 2019)

"Kakashi almost died to an exhausted, half blind, and injured Sasuke after he used his MS once so with Sasuke being fresh here he should start overwhelming Kakashi pretty quickly once his MS comes out and take the win."


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 4, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> "Kakashi almost died to an exhausted, half blind, and injured Sasuke after he used his MS once so with Sasuke being fresh here he should start overwhelming Kakashi pretty quickly once his MS comes out and take the win."


Bonly Jr.


----------



## Ayala (Aug 4, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Bonly Jr.



It's sad, because i remember Tri didn't start off badly... Who knows what happened to him. Maybe Bonly showed up one day and told him he was his lost son, and they started hanging together. Shit like that....


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 4, 2019)

Ayala said:


> It's sad, because i remember Tri didn't start off badly... Who knows what happened to him.



Does something need to happen to not wank Kakashi?


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 4, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Does something need to happen to not wank Kakashi?



He always rated Kakashi quite low but his lewdness got worse with time.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 4, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> He always rated Kakashi quite low but his lewdness got worse with time.



And he's a better poster for it!


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 4, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> And he's a better poster for it!



he's still below you on the lubrique tier list


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 4, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> he's still below you on the lubrique tier list



But doing his best to work his way up and become one of the best posters here like Bonly.

Someday you will understand.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 4, 2019)

I legit think Bonly is a solid poster.
Guess you need to be a good poster to spot one and that's why you guys don't rate him.


----------



## Android (Aug 4, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> "Kakashi almost died to an exhausted, half blind, and injured Sasuke after he used his MS once


Which is true 

Here's your Lord and savior ... one hair cut away from becoming a human shish kebab 




Hahahahahahahaha !! 

Try harder kid.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 4, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> But doing his best to work his way up and become one of the best posters here like Bonly.
> 
> Someday you will understand.




Thing is, Bman is instrincally so corrupted, distorted, nefarious, and lewd. It is something that cannot be replicated completely. It's partly genetic you see. Tri can try all he wants. But he'll always be but a mere bootleg version of Bman in terms of lewdness.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 4, 2019)

Android said:


> Which is true
> 
> Here's your Lord and savior ... one hair cut away from becoming a human shish kebab
> 
> ...



Ah

You failed to reply to the full quote.

It's like when guy buys a car and thinking that's all there is to it. Only to find out that they also have to pay insurance and the other jazz that a car entails.

You fail to see underneath the underneath.

Stay lubrique.


----------



## Android (Aug 4, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> You failed to reply to the full quote


I replied to the part that made you salty


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 4, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Ah
> 
> You failed to reply to the full quote.
> 
> ...


Adopting my posting style I see 

You've done well.


Stay lubrique.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 4, 2019)

Android said:


> I replied to the part that made you salty



Actually, my diet is fairly balanced. I don't get salty. But ironically, it was the latter portion of the post that was bad. Drawing a conclusion based on flimsy reasoning.

Save your trolling for the bathhouse my friend.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 4, 2019)

I just ended Android's NF career (again)


----------



## Android (Aug 4, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> it was the latter portion of the post that was bad.


I said, the part that made you salty, not the one you think is a bad conclusion .



Santoryu said:


> Actually, my diet is fairly balanced. I don't get salty


We both know that's far away from the truth 



Santoryu said:


> Save your trolling for the bathhouse my friend.


Nah I enjoy trolls agony here, like yourself for example.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 4, 2019)

Don't make me quote the saltiest post of all time

Saltdroid


----------



## Ayala (Aug 4, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> I legit think Bonly is a solid poster.
> Guess you need to be a good poster to spot one and that's why you guys don't rate him.



Wow, you don't wanna get on our bad side homie... Better say you're sorry before me, Santoryu and the rest of the crew drop you like Kabuto's ass dropped Sakura. 

@Santoryu can you believe this sorry ass


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 4, 2019)

Ayala said:


> Wow, you don't wanna get on our bad side homie... Better say you're sorry before me, Santoryu and the rest of the crew drop you like Kabuto's ass dropped Sakura.
> 
> @Santoryu can you believe this sorry ass



I think he's joking 

tox is a mischievous trickster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tri (Aug 4, 2019)

im so flattered y’all dedicated almost a whole page to discussing me


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 4, 2019)

Ayala said:


> Wow, you don't wanna get on our bad side homie... Better say you're sorry before me, Santoryu and the rest of the crew drop you like Kabuto's ass dropped Sakura.
> 
> @Santoryu can you believe this sorry ass


I will always join the side who sees Suckura and Tsunabitch for what they really are, but when it comes to other topics I truly believe Bonly stays reasonable, at least when I debate him


----------



## Android (Aug 4, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Don't make me quote the saltiest post of all time
> 
> Saltdroid


Quote it, Saltoryu


----------



## JayK (Aug 4, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Suckura


----------



## IHateAnnoyingJerks (Aug 4, 2019)

Underselling Nagato, Nagato can at least body sage Kabuto, EMS Sasuke, KCM Naruto, etc.  Not many willing to admit that, the guy was using Madara's own eyes, even if he doesn't have an Uchiha body, healthy Nagato is by default the strongest Akatsuki.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Francyst (Aug 4, 2019)

IHateAnnoyingJerks said:


> Underselling Nagato, Nagato can at least body saga Kabuto, EMS Sasuke, KCM Naruto, etc.  Not many willing to admit that, the guy was using Madara's own eyes, even if he doesn't have an Uchiha body, healthy *Nagato is by default the strongest Akatsuki.*


@MaruUchiha give him the Obito special.


----------



## IHateAnnoyingJerks (Aug 4, 2019)

^ One eye Obito is weaker than Nagato.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 4, 2019)

IHateAnnoyingJerks said:


> ^ One eye Obito is weaker than Nagato.


K now how about Rinnegan Obito, DMS Obito, and Juubito?


----------



## Serene Grace (Aug 4, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Does something need to happen to not wank Kakashi?


Poster on NBD: Kakashi is mid kage level

Santoryu: Very lewd


----------



## IHateAnnoyingJerks (Aug 4, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> K now how about Rinnegan Obito, DMS Obito, and Juubito?



I am rating them base on their time in the original Akatsuki, which lasts up to Pain's defeat, that's when Obito had 1 eye.  Nagato can still give War Arc Obito without six tail beasts a good fight, but with six tail beasts Obito has the edge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ayala (Aug 4, 2019)

Man who called all these lewds in here


----------



## Francyst (Aug 4, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> K now how about Rinnegan Obito, DMS Obito, and Juubito?


You blew the operation 

Step 1:

 "MaruUchihaaa"

Step 2:
 "obito shitdiffs"


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Santoryu (Aug 4, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Poster on NBD: Kakashi is mid kage level
> 
> Santoryu: Very lewd



This is funny, but wanna know what's actually lewd?

Saying that Kakashi is a high Kage that has a chance to beat Itachi but then saying that he's far less capable than the likes of Jiraiya a few months later in order to push his lewd agenda. Wonder who did this?

oh Yeah, it was you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 4, 2019)

The Death and the Strawberry: Kakashi is a high Kage and has a good shot at beating Itachi

The Death and the Strawberry in a Jiraiya thread: Kakashi is a mid tier and a tier below Jiraiya

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 4, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> The Death and the Strawberry: Kakashi is a high Kage and has a good shot at beating Itachi
> 
> The Death and the Strawberry in a Jiraiya thread: Kakashi is a mid tier and a tier below Jiraiya




The moral of the story - You're just better off always arguing Kakshi loses.


----------



## Ayala (Aug 4, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> The moral of the story - You're just better off always arguing Kakshi loses.



Wow... So you keep being lewd on purpose. Hell, that's worse than what these other lewds do, as they're naturally born lubrique, while you're trying hard to become one.



That's fucked up... @Santoryu get this lewd on his own special tier please


----------



## Soldierofficial (Aug 4, 2019)

Too lewd. 

Although he is not at your level yet.


----------



## Soldierofficial (Aug 4, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> The moral of the story - You're just better off always arguing Kakshi loses.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 4, 2019)

@ShinAkuma
@The Death & The Strawberry 
@Android 


why did you guys do this at someone's home!?


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 4, 2019)

Soldierofficial said:


> Too lewd.
> 
> Although he is not at your level yet.


Didn't know Lewd Man speaks in third person


----------



## JayK (Aug 4, 2019)

_Nothing short of Rinnegan Obito is beating even a single Sannin._


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 4, 2019)

JayK said:


> _Nothing short of Rinnegan Obito is beating even a single Sannin._



who?


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 4, 2019)

JayK said:


> _Nothing short of Rinnegan Obito is beating even a single Sannin._



Sounds like a Sannin band member


----------



## Kisame (Aug 4, 2019)

Tri said:


> im so flattered y’all dedicated almost a whole page to discussing me


Don't mind them bruh, like half the statements in this thread are fandom driven in the sense that they pick out any statement that offends them and their fave or hypes up a character they dislike (even when the statements are not that bad in reality) while ignoring blatant ones that concern their fave.

Base Gai beating Danzo, two posters not fathoming how WA Sakura could be kage-level, etc.

Calling you shit like @Bonly -lite only further supports this since he's affected them so bad that he's had posters literally stalking him for months because he didn't overrate their fave lmao.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 4, 2019)

Naemlis Orez said:


> Nothing short of Rinnegan Obito is beati-





JayK said:


> _Nothing short of Rinnegan Obito is beating even a single Sannin._


Damn you beat me to it


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 4, 2019)

Shark said:


> Don't mind them bruh, like half the statements in this thread are fandom driven in the sense that they pick out any statement that offends them and their fave or hypes up a character they dislike (even when the statements are not that bad in reality) while ignoring blatant ones that concern their fave.
> 
> Base Gai beating Danzo, two posters not fathoming how WA Sakura could be kage-level, etc.
> 
> Calling you shit like @Bonly -lite only further supports this since he's affected them so bad that he's had posters literally stalking him for months because he didn't overrate their fave lmao.


Awe look, progressively lewd posters comforting other progressively lewd posters


----------



## Stonaem (Aug 4, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Damn you beat me to it


I'll gladly defend my position if you care to make a thread.

You.can even use the weakest fighter among them: Tsuny w/o Katsuyu

I only ask that points made are directly answered and counters are based on manga facts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame (Aug 4, 2019)

Who's @Light D Lamperouge ?


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 4, 2019)

Naemlis Orez said:


> I'll gladly defend my position if you care to make a thread.
> 
> You.can even use the weakest fighter among them: Tsuny w/o Katsuyu
> 
> I only ask that points made are directly answered and counters are based on manga facts.


I respect your bravery, but you're gonna have to be the one to make MS Obito vs Tsunade- a match. I don't want anything to do with that thing


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 4, 2019)

Shark said:


> Who's @Light D Lamperouge ?


One of @MaruUchiha dupes, if you ask lewd man.


----------



## Kisame (Aug 4, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> One of @MaruUchiha dupes, if you ask lewd man.


If Maru has dupes we're all finished.


----------



## Serene Grace (Aug 4, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> @ShinAkuma
> @The Death & The Strawberry
> @Android
> 
> ...


Do you have a secret taste for black men? I see you post a lot of lewd related videos to them

aint a shame to be a fan of the BBC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Aug 4, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> This is funny, but wanna know what's actually lewd?
> 
> Saying that Kakashi is a high Kage that has a chance to beat Itachi but then saying that he's far less capable than the likes of Jiraiya a few months later in order to push his lewd agenda. Wonder who did this?
> 
> oh Yeah, it was you





Santoryu said:


> The Death and the Strawberry: Kakashi is a high Kage and has a good shot at beating Itachi
> 
> The Death and the Strawberry in a Jiraiya thread: Kakashi is a mid tier and a tier below Jiraiya


So basically an opinion can’t change?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 4, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> So basically an opinion can’t change?



it can change

but only in a few months we have an erratic, frantic, and lewd brother attacking others for views he himself held not long ago


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 4, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Do you have a secret taste for black men? I see you post a lot of lewd related videos to them
> 
> aint a shame to be a fan of the BBC



over half the Sannin Band are black 

I do not discriminate between skin colour but the fact that you made that inference tells me how your lewd mind works.


----------



## Tri (Aug 4, 2019)

Shark said:


> Don't mind them bruh, like half the statements in this thread are fandom driven in the sense that they pick out any statement that offends them and their fave or hypes up a character they dislike (even when the statements are not that bad in reality) while ignoring blatant ones that concern their fave.
> 
> Base Gai beating Danzo, two posters not fathoming how WA Sakura could be kage-level, etc.
> 
> Calling you shit like @Bonly -lite only further supports this since he's affected them so bad that he's had posters literally stalking him for months because he didn't overrate their fave lmao.


I don’t even know who ayala is and Santoryu and Maru’s trolling is low tier at best so it’s not really a big deal but I appreciate the sentiment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Aug 4, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> over half the Sannin Band are black
> 
> I do not discriminate between skin colour but the fact that you made that inference tells me how your lewd mind works.


You're considering skin color on a cartoon forum. That's got to be racist.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 4, 2019)

Anikee said:


> You're considering skin color on a cartoon forum. That's got to be racist.




How is an observation racist?

Views like this are partially  the reason Trump got elected


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Aug 4, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> How is an observation racist?
> 
> Views like this are partially  the reason Trump got elected


It's a cartoon forum that's why. Color should be the first thing from your mind. 

Who's Trump?


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 4, 2019)

Anikee said:


> It's a cartoon forum that's why. Color should be the first thing from your mind.
> 
> *Who's Trump*?





I was going to reply seriously but then I read the bold.

you almost had me


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Aug 4, 2019)

furthest thing* will edit the text later


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 4, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Do you have a secret taste for black men? I see you post a lot of lewd related videos to them
> 
> aint a shame to be a fan of the BBC



Yo @Santoryu ....

Hold

Dat

L


----------



## Ayala (Aug 5, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Awe look, progressively lewd posters comforting other progressively lewd posters



It's tough times out there for the lewds, the bathhouse ain't producing much no more.... They gotta stick together or they'll get lost in the way and die


----------



## Ayala (Aug 5, 2019)

Shark said:


> Don't mind them bruh, like half the statements in this thread are fandom driven in the sense that they pick out any statement that offends them and their fave or hypes up a character they dislike (even when the statements are not that bad in reality) while ignoring blatant ones that concern their fave.
> 
> Base Gai beating Danzo, two posters not fathoming how WA Sakura could be kage-level, etc.
> 
> Calling you shit like @Bonly -lite only further supports this since he's affected them so bad that he's had posters literally stalking him for months because he didn't overrate their fave lmao.



Just so you know, we're joking...


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Aug 5, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> I was going to reply seriously but then I read the bold.
> 
> you almost had me


Though even if I really didn't know Trump, I wouldn't be so embarrassed about it to be honest, considering the character we're talking about.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 5, 2019)

Anikee said:


> It's a cartoon forum that's why. Color should be the first thing from your mind.


Wtf why SHOULD color be the first thing on my mind when debating on a cartoon forum?

That's pretty racist, dude..


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 5, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Yo @Santoryu ....
> 
> Hold
> 
> ...



L for Lewd?

No thanks. I think it suits you better

I'M OUTTA HERE


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Aug 5, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Wtf why SHOULD color be the first thing on my mind when debating on a cartoon forum?
> 
> That's pretty racist, dude..


Typo. Furthest was the word, not first.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 5, 2019)

Ayala said:


> It's tough times out there for the lewds, the bathhouse ain't producing much no more.... They gotta stick together or they'll get lost in the way and die


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 5, 2019)

Anikee said:


> Typo. Furthest was the word, not first.


Bro no way.. you can't go back on those words. Now that you realized we're not racist you decide to act like it was a typo?


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Aug 5, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Bro no way.. you can't go back on those words. Now that you realized we're not racist you decide to act like it was a typo?


Fuck that bro, I'm not Naruto, so don't spin that on me. I have every right to take back my words even if I said I wanna tap yo momma.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 5, 2019)

Anikee said:


> Fuck that bro, I'm not Naruto, so don't spin that on me. I have every right to take back my words even if I said I wanna tap yo momma.



I remember you asking me on how to avoid lewdness.

Well, posts like this one.


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Aug 5, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> I remember you asking me on how to avoid lewdness.
> 
> Well, posts like this one.


You're right. That was pretty lewd. 

How many temptations did it take for you to finally succumb to lewdness? One? Two? Five? Can't count? Because you kind of exude a more serious personality than your partners in lewd crime.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 5, 2019)

this could also be in best statements but too lazy to find it

"I'm in a chronic state of aggravation at people who believe, pretend to or diplomatically claim that Mei outmatches/ is favored vs Kakuzu.

It is mind-boggling & bewildering. It makes me lose faith in humanity.

I think any poster guilty of such should be w/ some sort of ''scarlet letter'' on ther ID."


----------



## Android (Aug 6, 2019)

@Santoryu 

Why is Omote higher than me in your tier list ?


----------



## Android (Aug 6, 2019)

BM Minato giving Hokage Naruto trouble.

Says Edogawa.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 6, 2019)

Android said:


> BM Minato giving Hokage Naruto trouble.
> 
> Says Edogawa.


I read that but maybe he means like with S/T barrier or by warping people to safety or something


----------



## Android (Aug 6, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> I read that but maybe he means like with S/T barrier or by warping people to safety or something


Pretty sure he means one on one.

It won't be the first time he says something unbelievably stupid.

Nagato > Rinnegan Sasuke...  ugh!!


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 6, 2019)

Android said:


> Pretty sure he means one on one.
> 
> It won't be the first time he says something unbelievably stupid.
> 
> Nagato > Rinnegan Sasuke...  ugh!!


I hope not. I read some crazy shit from him but that'd be next level.

I think I am gonna gather intel on what he really meant so we can rightfully laugh at that post once we know he really meant THAT.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 6, 2019)

Android said:


> BM Minato giving Hokage Naruto trouble.
> 
> Says Edogawa.


technically Minato can use his fatherly authority over Naruto...


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 6, 2019)

Edogawa is Woodward, I just don't really understand why he doesn't use his previous account anymore...I think it got unbanned already.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 6, 2019)

@Android 
Yeah I just got back from my intel gathering mission.
He really means 1v1.
SPSM Naruto high diffs BM Minato...


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 6, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> @Android
> Yeah I just got back from my intel gathering mission.
> He really means 1v1.
> SPSM Naruto high diffs BM Minato...


You should see his Nagato opinions...


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 6, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> You should see his Nagato opinions...


What does he say about Nagato? How does Nagato kill Rinnengan Sasuke for an example?
Just link me a thread where he says something on this topic so you don't need to write it out

Not like I don't have some controversial opinions myself, but Nagato winning against Rinnengan Sasuke sounds like something fun to read even for me.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 6, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> What does he say about Nagato? How does Nagato kill Rinnengan Sasuke for an example?
> Just link me a thread where he says something on this topic so you don't need to write it out
> 
> Not like I don't have some controversial opinions myself, but Nagato winning against Rinnengan Sasuke sounds like something fun to read even for me.


Maybe some other time, gotta recharge


----------



## Android (Aug 6, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> @Android
> Yeah I just got back from my intel gathering mission.
> He really means 1v1.
> SPSM Naruto high diffs BM Minato...


Told ya


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Aug 6, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> What does he say about Nagato? How does Nagato kill Rinnengan Sasuke for an example?
> Just link me a thread where he says something on this topic so you don't need to write it out
> 
> Not like I don't have some controversial opinions myself, but Nagato winning against Rinnengan Sasuke sounds like something fun to read even for me.


Everything that makes you question just how strong Nagato is.


----------



## Ayala (Aug 6, 2019)

So... No one gonna quote Edogawa saying Bunta beats KN6 Naruto?


----------



## JayK (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Devil_Jin (Aug 9, 2019)

Rsm naruto scales *massively* above rinnegan sasuke


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 9, 2019)

It seems like I rustled some jimmies with my last Minato thread ck


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 9, 2019)

"Orochimaru could use hands even after Shiki Fuuin it just hurted him that's why he avoided using ninjutsu but he can obviously use it as seen when he summoned Rashomon"
(not word by word quote but basically something like this)

kind of shocked me when I read this, like how can somebody even interpret the manga this way?  does Kishi need to step out and say "JUST FOR CLARIFICATION, OROCHIMARU SERIOUSLY CAN'T USE NINJUTSU" for EVERYBODY to get it? Is Hiruzen, Orochimaru, Kabuto, Sasuke and who the fuck else saying that Orochimaru can't use ninjutsu not enough?


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 9, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> "Orochimaru could use hands even after Shiki Fuuin it just hurted him that's why he avoided using ninjutsu but he can obviously use it as seen when he summoned Rashomon"
> (not word by word quote but basically something like this)
> 
> kind of shocked me when I read this, like how can somebody even interpret the manga this way?  does Kishi need to step out and say "JUST FOR CLARIFICATION, OROCHIMARU SERIOUSLY CAN'T USE NINJUTSU" for EVERYBODY to get it? Is Hiruzen, Orochimaru, Kabuto, Sasuke and who the fuck else saying that Orochimaru can't use ninjutsu not enough?


No, but seriously how did Orochimaru still use jutsus like Triple Rashomon when his hands were sealed?


----------



## Zembie (Aug 9, 2019)

Rashomon doesn't require hand-seals form what we've seen @MaruUchiha


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 9, 2019)

Kishimoto - The hallmark of consistency


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 9, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> No, but seriously how did Orochimaru still use jutsus like Triple Rashomon when his hands were sealed?


He can use ninjutsu that doesn't require hand seals, since he can't mold chakra just in his hands. And Kuchiyose needs just blood + some chakra, it doesn't even need hand seals once you're experienced enough.


----------



## Ayala (Aug 9, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> No, but seriously how did Orochimaru still use jutsus like Triple Rashomon when his hands were sealed?



Rashomon is a summoning tech, he has shown to be capable of summoning since back in pt 1 when he summoned Manda.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 9, 2019)

Ayala said:


> Rashomon is a summoning tech, he has shown to be capable of summoning since back in pt 1 when he summoned Manda.


That was with Kabuto's help, he couldn't use his arms at all in P1. He could somewhat do it in P2 but still couldn't use chakra in his hands.


----------



## Ayala (Aug 9, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> That was with Kabuto's help, he couldn't use his arms at all in P1. He could somewhat do it in P2 but still couldn't use chakra in his hands.



True, Kabuto helpled him both times... I don't know how that works then, Hiruzen failed big


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 9, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> No, but seriously how did Orochimaru still use jutsus like Triple Rashomon when his hands were sealed?




Everything he used didn’t require handseals . Any ninjutsu that required handseals like any of his five nature transformations would not work


----------



## blk (Aug 9, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> What does he say about Nagato? How does Nagato kill Rinnengan Sasuke for an example?
> Just link me a thread where he says something on this topic so you don't need to write it out
> 
> Not like I don't have some controversial opinions myself, but Nagato winning against Rinnengan Sasuke sounds like something fun to read even for me.



He thinks that Nagato is superior to Rinnegan Sasuke, or the founders for another example, based on a completely illogical estimation of Konoha (to justify the idea that CST >>>> all the characters above).
I think he started by claiming that Konoha was 100km in diameter, then 200km in subsequent threads, now in the Akatsuki stats thread he is claiming it is 400km (no idea how it quadrupled in size).
Like a small country pretty much. 

While by any sensible visual estimation it is a small ass village.
And it can be calculated to be roughly 14km in diameter.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 10, 2019)

Woodward's dupe Edogawa said:


> Killer Bee mid diffs Edo Itachi


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 10, 2019)

Wow that is bad


----------



## JayK (Aug 10, 2019)

WA Kakashi and Gai are Jonin level because they are Jonins


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 10, 2019)

JayK said:


> WA Kakashi and Gai are Jonin level because they are Jonins



Said by me.

Jounins being jounins, wild.


----------



## JayK (Aug 10, 2019)

_Can KCM Naruto reacht to his own shunshin?_


----------



## Android (Aug 10, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Said by me.
> 
> Jounins being jounins, wild.


Don't pay attention to that dumbass JayCat.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 10, 2019)

Android said:


> Don't pay attention to that dumbass JayCat.



It's like you say - Some of us read the manga, some of us don't.


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Aug 10, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> It's like you say - Some of us read the manga, some of us don't.


Lewd. 

Wanted to say lubrique but my phone kept auto-correcting to lubricate.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 10, 2019)

Anikee said:


> Lewd.
> 
> Wanted to say lubrique but my phone kept auto-correcting to lubricate.



That autocorrect would actually have been even more lewd!


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Aug 10, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> That autocorrect would actually have been even more lewd!


Couldn't rate you agree and funny at the same time, but I agree too much with this. Man, it's kind of hard avoiding lewdness, I just realised.


----------



## Ayala (Aug 10, 2019)

-I think the Masters Are Overrated Because Other Top Jonin are Underrated

Someone stop that dude


----------



## Serene Grace (Aug 10, 2019)

Juubito god stomps Naruto and Momoshiki


----------



## Android (Aug 10, 2019)

JayK said:


> Just like you clowns ignoring *Hokage Kakashi having feats which put him above V2 A* (which also happen to be his only feats during the Blank period).


Beyond idiotic.


----------



## Android (Aug 10, 2019)

Ultrafragor said:


> Momoshiki has the tools to slap Naruto, easily, but won't because of plot
> 
> Just like how Momoshiki could blitz Naruto when he first showed up, but then was running away from the kage later like he didn't know how to fight.


Good thing not too many Byakugan fanboys in the NBD


----------



## Ultrafragor (Aug 10, 2019)

Android said:


> Good thing not too many Byakugan fanboys in the NBD



Is this supposed to be some kind of "If Momo had anything better he would have used it! The Plot is airtight!" fallacy argument?


----------



## Trojan (Aug 10, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> It seems like I rustled some jimmies with my last Minato thread ck


in her/his defense your posts are horrendous. Thank you...


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 10, 2019)

Hussain said:


> in her/his defense your posts are horrendous. Thank you...


Only if you're a Minato fanboy.


----------



## JayK (Aug 10, 2019)

Android said:


> Beyond idiotic.


Says the biased moron ignoring Novel feats.

Not my issue the Masters kicked your nonexistent dog.

Stay mad.


----------



## Android (Aug 10, 2019)

People really do say nasty shit in rep messages huh ....


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 10, 2019)

Android said:


> People really do say nasty shit in rep messages huh ....


Only if they get assblasted 

Also be your own judge..




(for people who are hungry for drama: it's an old screen and he apologized to me for it )


----------



## Android (Aug 10, 2019)

"What an idiot" isn't too bad by my standards.


----------



## Ayala (Aug 10, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Only if they get assblasted
> 
> Also be your own judge..
> 
> ...


Damn niqqa you're making a collection of those... Half the forum seems to have negged you by now


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 10, 2019)

Ayala said:


> Damn niqqa you're making a collection of those... Half the forum seems to have negged you by now


I do remember people who want me for an enemy, that's for damn sure. 

But don't worry, I know you only gave me positive rep so far, I do keep an account of that as well.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 10, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> But don't worry, I know you only gave me positive rep so far, I do keep an account of that as well.


Have I negged you yet?


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 10, 2019)

Android said:


> "What an idiot" isn't too bad by my standards.



Fairly tame to be honest.

You could do much worse if you wanted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 10, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Have I negged you yet?


Nope


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 10, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Have I negged you yet?



You've negged so many peeps you can't even remember who you've negged lol


----------



## Serene Grace (Aug 10, 2019)

My funniest neg was “choke on this you inept ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)”

And this was because I put a funny rating on his post


----------



## Ayala (Aug 10, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> My funniest neg was “choke on this you inept ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)”
> 
> And this was because I put a funny rating on his post



My funniest one would be Maru's neg when i said something about Neji being superior to Lee in pt 1, and Gaiden Kakashi therefore being superior to Lee too

- ABC logic and Neji wanking


----------



## Francyst (Aug 11, 2019)

> Sakura barely put any power into that boruto movie punch. Her Area damage is miles long, look at what she did to the juubi clones. If she puts that much force into aim air punch she can cause pein level damage ....even more





> Sakura ability to process information is faster than sasuke, while his sharingan may provide better clarity.


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 11, 2019)

Jiriaya can hide his dark mudswamp to look exactly like it’s surrounding until sunk into for sneaky dark mud swamp land mines. 


The things I see


----------



## Zembie (Aug 11, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Jiriaya can hide his dark mudswamp to look exactly like it’s surrounding until sunk into for sneaky dark mud swamp land mines.
> 
> 
> The things I see


Sauce?


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 11, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Sauce?


It's from me.
I am arguing with him in the 'Jiraiya vs Sasori' thread that the Yomi Numa used on the ceiling was a set-up trap, and he thinks that it was casted after the blind Pein already stepped on the ceiling.


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 11, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> It's from me.
> I am arguing with him in the 'Jiraiya vs Sasori' thread that the Yomi Numa used on the ceiling was a set-up trap, and he thinks that it was casted after the blind Pein already stepped on the ceiling.




It’s kind of Jman wank and Jman downplay at the same time


----------



## Femme (Aug 11, 2019)

You can give me my credit. 
And you can also take this L with these scans  
Sakura clearly says that her anyltical and genjutsu knowhow is the most improved...even though he has the 2 tomoe at this point. 
Also Kabuto calls her genjutsu resistance jonin level at this point.
—-/-
As for the punch, it’s common sense

If she applied the power she used with the juubi clones to this, my point would be illustrated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Francyst (Aug 11, 2019)

Femme said:


> You can give me my credit.
> And you can also take this L with these scans
> Sakura clearly says that her anyltical and genjutsu knowhow is the most improved...even though he has the 2 tomoe at this point.
> Also Kabuto calls her genjutsu resistance jonin level at this point.
> ...


----------



## Android (Aug 11, 2019)

Animal path or Ashura path solo'ing Itachi.

A freaking elite high Kage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 11, 2019)

Android said:


> Animal path or Ashura path solo'ing Itachi.
> 
> A freaking elite high Kage.


Android thinks this thread is "Statements i don't like but am scared to debate" instead of "Worst Statements"


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 11, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Tsuande was stated to be able to survive from bisection.


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 11, 2019)

Just facts. Fee free to debate me on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shazam (Aug 11, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Katsuyu gets eaten by the Ninja dogs + Turtle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 11, 2019)

Android said:


> Pain would lose to the Sannin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Android (Aug 11, 2019)

Even if you think that the 3 Sannin together can't beat Pain, it certainly isn't a really bad statement compared to the retarded shit you keep spewing on daily basis.

Stay desperate, clown.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zembie (Aug 11, 2019)

CT gg literally ruins the Sannin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Android (Aug 11, 2019)

Zembie said:


> CT gg literally ruins the Sannin.


Or, Tsunade uses Katsuyu to protect them, then Katsuyu uses its rock-melting acid to create an escape.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 11, 2019)

Android said:


> Tsunade uses Katsuyu to protect them, then Katsuyu uses its rock-melting acid to create an escape.


----------



## Android (Aug 11, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> I never said Animal Path would win but there's arguments for both sides, and why don't you debate it for once instead of your usual useless breakdowns? How does Itachi find the chameleon while also fighting all the animals including immortal Cerberus?


----------



## Android (Aug 11, 2019)

This guy is literally arguing that Cerberus or the Chameleon can beat Itachi when Itachi already trashed both in the manga.

What a dickhead.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 11, 2019)

Android said:


> This guy is literally arguing that Cerberus or the Chameleon can beat Itachi when Itachi already trashed both in the manga.
> 
> What a dickhead.


1. Imagine giving alive Itachi the same fetas as Edo Itachi

2. Itachi had help/distractions from KCM Naruto and B to pull that off
3. Even if it was alive Itachi with no help i never said he can't take down Cerberus, but after a few Amarterasu shots and Susanoo use Itachi is gonna be worn out while Animal Path can still infinitely summon more animals


----------



## Android (Aug 11, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> 1. Imagine giving alive Itachi the same fetas as Edo Itachi
> 
> 2. Itachi had help/distractions from KCM Naruto and B to pull that off
> 3. Even if it was alive Itachi with no help i never said he can't take down Cerberus, but after a few Amarterasu shots and Susanoo use Itachi is gonna be worn out while Animal Path can still infinitely summon more animals


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 11, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Android thinks this thread is "Statements i don't like but am scared to debate" instead of "Worst Statements"


----------



## Android (Aug 11, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> 1. Imagine giving alive Itachi the same fetas as Edo Itachi


Imagine being thia dumb 
Did I say that Itachi is going to fight infinitely like Edo Itachi ? 

For the love of Jesus, Mary and Joseph stop poisoning my head with nonsense.



MaruUchiha said:


> 2. Itachi had help/distractions from KCM Naruto and B to pull that off


Irrelevant. 

He can use distraction with his own clones (like how he clone feinted Kabuto) to locate the Chameleon.



MaruUchiha said:


> 3. Even if it was alive Itachi with no help i never said he can't take down Cerberus, but after a few Amarterasu shots and Susanoo use Itachi is gonna be worn out while Animal Path can still infinitely summon more animals


Go back and read what I said instead of being illiterate.

I said 1) Itachi doesn't Amaterasu to beat all the summons. 2) Itachi isn't going to let Animal path keep spamming the summons.



MaruUchiha said:


> *Animal Path can still infinitely summon more animals*



You should be banned from posting. Seriously, how old are you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Android (Aug 11, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> *Animal Path can still infinitely summon more animals*


I have no words


----------



## JayK (Aug 11, 2019)

Katsuyu safing the Sannin from CT


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 11, 2019)

JayK said:


> Katsuyu safing the Sannin from CT


Who said that?


----------



## Zembie (Aug 11, 2019)

JayK said:


> Katsuyu safing the Sannin from CT


Yea, this belongs here.


----------



## Zembie (Aug 11, 2019)

Android said:


> Or, Tsunade uses Katsuyu to protect them, then Katsuyu uses its rock-melting acid to create an escape.


 Sure she does.


----------



## Ultrafragor (Aug 11, 2019)

Before he tries to say katsiyu tanked cst, tons of people still died in that.

Katsuyu survived the blast radius by cushioning everyone that would have been sent flying across the village, but everyone in the initial crater area should be smashed like a snail with no shell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 11, 2019)

he wanted body


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 11, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> he wanted body




Not accurate for itachi, accurate for sasuke


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 11, 2019)

Android said:


> Or, Tsunade uses Katsuyu to protect them, then Katsuyu uses its rock-melting acid to create an escape.





This is so fucking stupid yet I can’t think of a counter to this.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 12, 2019)

Do people realize CT's core gravitation force is still pulling even after the CT is finished? Otherwise, you know, the rocks that are around it would fall off? 
So Katsuya ain't pulling no escape by melting rocks or wtf


----------



## Android (Aug 12, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Do people realize CT's core gravitation force is still pulling even after the CT is finished? Otherwise, you know, the rocks that are around it would fall off?
> So Katsuya ain't pulling no escape by melting rocks or wtf


How the fuck does that even work ? 
After CT is formed, it doesn't pull any more additional rock around it. So why wouldn't Katsu's acid create an escape ? 
And no do tell me that CT will pull them back. Otherwise it would've pulled Naruto back when he broke though.


----------



## Android (Aug 12, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> This is so fucking stupid yet I can’t think of a counter to this.


Then STFU.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 12, 2019)

Android said:


> How the fuck does that even work ?
> After CT is formed, it doesn't pull any more additional rock around it. So why wouldn't Katsu's acid create an escape ?
> And no do tell me that CT will pull them back. Otherwise it would've pulled Naruto back when he broke though.


Yes, it does not pull additional rocks to it because its pulling force is already occupied by holding the rocks around it. Or how do you suspect the rocks stay glued to it even after CT is formed? Superglue?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Android (Aug 12, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Yes, it does not pull additional rocks to it because its pulling force is already occupied by holding the rocks around it. Or how do you suspect the rocks stay glued to it even after CT is formed? Superglue?


Ugh!! I never said that the core will stop producing gravity. I said it will not pull up any more rocks.
And you ignored half of my post.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 12, 2019)

Android said:


> Ugh!! I never said that the core will stop producing gravity. I said it will not pull up any more rocks.
> And you ignored half of my post.


Because you assume that Katsuyu will somehow be able to overpower CT's core gravity and be able to spit acid while next to the core?
Or do you mean that Katsuyu attacks it from the outside after Ct is already formed?


----------



## Android (Aug 12, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Because you assume that Katsuyu will somehow be able to overpower CT's core gravity and be able to spit acid while next to the core?
> Or do you mean that Katsuyu attacks it from the outside after Ct is already formed?


I mean Katsuyu will create a sort of tunnel from the inside out using her acid. Use your imagination son.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 12, 2019)

Android said:


> I mean Katsuyu will create a sort of tunnel from the inside out using her acid. Use your imagination son.


But what hole? Even if she makes the rocks liquid with the acid they won't fall of, they are still attracted by the CT core.


----------



## Shazam (Aug 12, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> But what hole? Even if she makes the rocks liquid with the acid they won't fall of, they are still attracted by the CT core.



Agreed. The gravitational pull in would require some blow back strong enough to counteract it, regardless of melting. 

Best bet would be to escape prior to being tucked in with the rocks and epicenter force like Naruto Itachi and Bee had done.


----------



## JayK (Aug 12, 2019)

They can try to destroy as many rocks as they want.

They're still getting squashed by the gravitational force.


----------



## Android (Aug 12, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> But what hole? Even if she makes the rocks liquid with the acid they won't fall of, they are still attracted by the CT core.


Like how SM and his clones were pulled back ?


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 12, 2019)

"Sage Mode Jiraiya is God Tier"


Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> Four tiers between PI Kakashi and SM Jiraiya.


----------



## Onda Vital (Aug 12, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> "Sage Mode Jiraiya is God Tier"


He defeated Juubito thought.


----------



## Android (Aug 12, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> "Sage Mode Jiraiya is God Tier"


No. He probably means:

High Kage level (SM Jiraiya).

Mid Kage level

Low Kage level

Jounin level (Kakashi).

So nothing really wrong with @Orochimaruwantsyourbody statement.

You are just being desperate, pathetic and illiterate as usual.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Onda Vital (Aug 12, 2019)

Android said:


> No. He probably means:
> 
> High Kage level (SM Jiraiya).
> 
> ...


This is 3 tiers gap thought.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 12, 2019)

Android said:


> No. He probably means:
> 
> High Kage level (SM Jiraiya).
> 
> ...


No. He said 4 tiers "between" them.. Claiming i'm illiterate when ydk what a basic word like between means?


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 12, 2019)

Onda Vital said:


> This is 3 tiers gap thought.


And only 2 "between" like Orowantsurbody said


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 12, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> And only 2 "between" like Orowantsurbody said



It's easily fixed.

High Kage level (SM Jiraiya).

Mid Kage level

Low Kage level

Elite Jounin level

Mid Jounin level

Low Jounin level (Kakashi - Zabuza fight).


----------



## Francyst (Aug 12, 2019)

> 5% Katsuyu should at least be as strong as 100% Kyuubi. So 10% Katsuyu would be equal to two Kuramas


----------



## JayK (Aug 12, 2019)

High Kage = God Tier


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 12, 2019)

"Perfect Susanoo would run away from 10% Katsuyu"


Femme said:


> I don’t see the susanoo doing much but possibly running away.


"10% Katsuyu can melt and break thru Perfect Susanoo"


Femme said:


> Acid will melt through most , unless she attacks them which can probably break them...


"10% Katsuyu can eat Perfect Susanoo"


Femme said:


> or she can eat them with her body.


"10% Katsuyu's chakra levels are so strong they can override Totsuka Blade"


Femme said:


> Itachi would try to seal her , but ,she can simply increase her chakra levels to override the seal.


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Aug 12, 2019)

Android said:


> No. He probably means:
> 
> High Kage level (SM Jiraiya).
> 
> ...



Shark answered it,



Shark said:


> *Tier 5 (Elite Jonin)*
> Part I Kakashi
> Part I Kabuto
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Aug 12, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> "Sage Mode Jiraiya is God Tier"


As you can see my Rep powers are far beyond your own. Now, back down.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 12, 2019)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> Shark answered it,


Then ydk how to use the word "between" correctly.. Besides "Entry level Kage" has never been a thing, you and Shark are just reaching so you don't sound as dumb as you did


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 12, 2019)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> As you can see my Rep powers are far beyond your own. Now, back down.



He can't help it. It's like he has compulsive neg rep syndrome or something.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 12, 2019)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> As you can see my Rep powers are far beyond your own. Now, back down.


Not really we have almost the same trophy points and whatnot, and you never even negged me


----------



## Kisame (Aug 12, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> He can't help it. It's like he has compulsive neg rep syndrome or something.


Every time someone says Maru negged them, I give them +ve rep to counterbalance it.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 12, 2019)

maru negged me


----------



## Zero890 (Aug 12, 2019)

maru negged me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 12, 2019)

Shark said:


> Every time someone says Maru negged them, I give them +ve rep to counterbalance it.



You could prolly just posirep this entire forum once a week to be more efficient.


----------



## X III (Aug 12, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> You could prolly just posirep this entire forum once a week to be more efficient.


Not Maru, tho. He’s evil.


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Aug 12, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Not really we have almost the same trophy points and whatnot, and you never even negged me


Then I will do what I must.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Francyst (Aug 12, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> "Perfect Susanoo would run away from 10% Katsuyu"
> 
> "10% Katsuyu can melt and break thru Perfect Susanoo"
> 
> ...


He needs to be stopped. It hasn't even been a week and he already dropkicked speedy, matto and bonly off their thrones


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 12, 2019)

X III said:


> Not Maru, tho. He’s evil.



shin is the evil one

hes akuma


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 12, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> shin is the evil one
> 
> hes akuma


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 12, 2019)

thanks for reminding me that i need to watch this today


----------



## Android (Aug 12, 2019)

Maru's butt probably looks like a hamburger now from being constantly whooped.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 12, 2019)

Android said:


> Maru's butt probably looks like a hamburger now from being constantly whooped.



At least he dresses for the occasion.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 12, 2019)

Shark said:


> Every time someone says Maru negged them, I give them +ve rep to counterbalance it.


Good luck with that, you don't know who i've negged. Not even 1/4th of the time


Android said:


> Maru's butt probably looks like a hamburger now from being constantly whooped.


By who? And don't say WorldsWrongest, you and Evil Shin are just his cheerleaders because you're too afraid to debate me yourselves


----------



## Ayala (Aug 12, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> By who? *And don't say WorldsWrongest, you and Evil Shin are just his cheerleaders because you're too afraid to debate me yourselves*





3/4 people down just like that, that was clean bruh 

Rep+


----------



## Femme (Aug 12, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> "Perfect Susanoo would run away from 10% Katsuyu"
> 
> "10% Katsuyu can melt and break thru Perfect Susanoo"
> 
> ...


I like that you quoted and paraphrased


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 12, 2019)

Femme said:


> You tried to trigger me sweety.
> Part 1 Sakura surpassed him that’s what he didn’t train her because he was threatened. Also her potential was greater than his at her age, Sakura eyes are sharper that kid Kakashi-sensei ( that was auto correct) because she can track highspeed movements as well as process them.  All in all kakashi is forever threatened. Part 1 Sakura would’ve been promoted jonin had she been trained




No more space on the Lubrique tier list im afraid. You have high tier potential


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 12, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> By who?



@WorldsStrongest ....



> And don't say WorldsWrongest,



Shit.

Fine.

@Android ....



> you and



Well shit...

Me then!....



> Evil Shin are just his cheerleaders because you're too afraid to debate me yourselves



Doh!

If I can't point out the peeps who have destroyed you like it was their job who can I point out........?

Ok how about "anybody who ever used a keyboard, is somewhat remotely familiar with the manga and could string together two words" has destroyed you relentlessly.

Yeah that works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Android (Aug 12, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> No more space on the Lubrique tier list im afraid. You have high tier potential


Dude/girl just tell me why is Omote higher than me in your tier list ?


----------



## Femme (Aug 12, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> No more space on the Lubrique tier list im afraid. You have high tier potential


I don’t know what that means but I’m one my own level because I Am Queen


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 12, 2019)

Android said:


> Dude/girl just tell me why is Omote higher than me in your tier list ?



Have you read his posts?

I like the guy, but he was born with indecent genes.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 12, 2019)

Femme said:


> I don’t know what that means but I’m one my own level because I Am Queen


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 12, 2019)

Android said:


> Dude/girl just tell me why is Omote higher than me in your tier list ?



plus there's not much of a gap

youre more consistently lewd, but omote has a rich past of lewdness. observe some of his older threads

he used to be top tier  but his improved behaviour dropped him down


----------



## Femme (Aug 12, 2019)

That was interesting


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 12, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> plus there's not much of a gap
> 
> youre more consistently lewd, but omote has a rich past of lewdness. observe some of his older threads
> 
> he used to be top tier  but his improved behaviour dropped him down



Your list is a bit suspect to be honest.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 12, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Your list is a bit suspect to be honest.



scientific studies are always viewed with suspicion by Lubrique posters.

it's official


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 12, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> plus there's not much of a gap
> 
> youre more consistently lewd, but omote has a rich past of lewdness. observe some of his older threads
> 
> he used to be top tier  but his improved behaviour dropped him down


Damn I went and peeked into his old threads:
"Find out how this weird trick makes Kakashi>>>Minato"
"Omote's Tier List[You won't BELIEVE Kakashi's rank]"

It's like a fucking buzfeed article


----------



## X III (Aug 12, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> shin is the evil one
> 
> hes akuma


[HASHTAG]#2Lewd4Me[/HASHTAG]


----------



## JayK (Aug 13, 2019)

_B vs Oro or Big J individually is debatable_


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Aug 13, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> plus there's not much of a gap
> 
> youre more consistently lewd, but omote has a rich past of lewdness. observe some of his older threads
> 
> he used to be top tier  but his improved behaviour dropped him down


Prime Omote?


----------



## hbcaptain (Aug 13, 2019)

Here is another one : " If it's a cave, then not even 100 (SM Jirayas) can win since Kabuto can just Blind Ragee + Muki Tensei them all."


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 13, 2019)

hbcaptain said:


> Here is another one : " If it's a cave, then not even 100 (SM Jirayas) can win since Kabuto can just Blind Ragee + Muki Tensei them all."


That sounds actually like what someone with high IQ would say. Who's behind that post may I ask?


----------



## hbcaptain (Aug 13, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> That sounds actually like what someone with high IQ would say


Certainly yeah. 



t0xeus said:


> Who's behind that post may I ask?


A genius poster


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 13, 2019)

This happens when you take teamwork outlier feats at face value:

"Sakura would win more times than not, her reactions are enough to handle 6G Lee although with difficulty"


----------



## hbcaptain (Aug 13, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> This happens when you take teamwork outlier feats at face value:


Do you need to react to Kaguya to be able to react to 6G Lee ?


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 13, 2019)

hbcaptain said:


> Do you need to react to Kaguya to be able to react to 6G Lee ?


No, but that's Sakura's only scene where reactions play a role if I remember correctly.
Or are you basing it on something else?


----------



## hbcaptain (Aug 13, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> No, but that's Sakura's only scene where reactions play a role if I remember correctly.


She got a portrayal and Lee also got portrayal which suggests he can't beat someone of Byakugou Sakura's level.
His speed was impressive in P1, that's for sure, but Sakura's improvements are way higher than his.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 13, 2019)

hbcaptain said:


> She got a portrayal and Lee also got portrayal which suggests he can't beat someone of Byakugou Sakura's level.
> His speed was impressive in P1, that's for sure, but Sakura's improvements are way higher than his.


Sakura has no portrayal for reactions or speed. Being stronger than someone doesn't mean you top him in all categories, especially not the one that he is most hyped
for.


----------



## hbcaptain (Aug 13, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Sakura has no portrayal for reactions or speed


Her portrayal as an "overall" fighter suggests she has a minimum amount if each stats not to be defeated by someone who is notably weaker than her, enough weaker that even a suitable fighting style won't work on her (a weaker water won't beat a strong fire even if he is a bad matchup).


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 13, 2019)

hbcaptain said:


> Her portrayal as an "overall" fighter suggests she has a minimum amount if each stats not to be defeated by someone who is notably weaker than her, enough weaker that even a suitable fighting style won't work on her (a weaker water won't beat a strong fire even if he is a bad matchup).


Show me one example where this kind of logic worked/works.


----------



## hbcaptain (Aug 13, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Show me one example where this kind of logic worked/works.


By unlocking Byakugou, she reached a level in which she is no longer a burden for ninjas of KCM Naruto and EMS Sauce's calibre, this alone push her leeps and bounds above character of War Neji/War Lee's level.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 13, 2019)

hbcaptain said:


> By unlocking Byakugou, she reached a level in which she is no longer a burden for ninjas of KCM Naruto and EMS Sauce's calibre, this alone push her leeps and bounds above character of War Neji/War Lee's level.


Yes because she can act as a distraction and make an opening for them. She tried this against JJ Madara but it did not work as well as she thought probably.


----------



## hbcaptain (Aug 13, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> She tried this against JJ Madara but it did not work as well as she thought probably.


We're talking about JJ Mads, RSM Naruto and Rinnegan Sasuke here, not KCM/early EMS Sauce.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 13, 2019)

hbcaptain said:


> We're talking about JJ Mads, RSM Naruto and Rinnegan Sasuke here, not KCM/early EMS Sauce.


So how was she useful for KCM Naruto and EMS Sasuke?


----------



## hbcaptain (Aug 13, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> So how was she useful for KCM Naruto and EMS Sasuke?


She has nuclear punches, immense boosting and healing abilities and her speed is enough not to be blitzed with anything short of the Kage level realm so that KCM Nardo and EMS Sauce won't have to save her as a burden for both.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 13, 2019)

hbcaptain said:


> She has nuclear punches, immense boosting and healing abilities and her speed is enough not to be blitzed with anything short of the Kage level realm so that KCM Nardo and EMS Sauce won't have to save her as a burden for both.


Okay so it's as I thought, she didn't actually do anything useful on panel, she just SAID that she feels like she's useful and that's what you're basing your headcanon on, alright.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 13, 2019)

hbcaptain said:


> Here is another one : " If it's a cave, then not even 100 (SM Jirayas) can win since Kabuto can just Blind Ragee + Muki Tensei them all."



100

One Hundred

Sage Mode

All of them......defeated neg diff

Jiraiya is so overrated around here!


----------



## Francyst (Aug 13, 2019)

> Sakura > Gai >/= Tsunade = Jiraiya = Orochimaru > Kakashi > Mid tier and under akatsuki.


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Aug 13, 2019)

@Francyst 

Feel free to include my name any time you quote me here, no hard feelings.

Edit: Tried to quote that post but nothing showed up lol so just did the @ instead.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JayK (Aug 13, 2019)

I remember the good old times when people placed Tsunade as the rightful Low Kage she is.

She is super overrated now compared to 2012-2016.


----------



## Francyst (Aug 13, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> @Francyst
> 
> Feel free to include my name any time you quote me here, no hard feelings.
> 
> Edit: Tried to quote that post but nothing showed up lol so just did the @ instead.


Okay I will next time since you're nonchalant about it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



...hopefully there won't be a next time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Aug 13, 2019)

Francyst said:


> Okay I will next time since you're nonchalant about it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



My sole purpose on this forum is to now get you to quote me on this thread again. 

<3


----------



## hbcaptain (Aug 14, 2019)

Here is another bunch as follows :
*
SRA Neji* (maybe WA) - 359 degree LOS means he will be able to see Minato behind his back as soon as he spawns there, then he can Kaiten him away (potentially injure Minato if Minato is too close)

*WA Hinata *- same as Neji

*P1 Gaara* (maybe P2) - Mother's automatic sand defense


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 14, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> 100
> 
> One Hundred
> 
> ...


It's not about Jiraiya, it's about Kabuto being way too strong and his arsenal being great against great number of enemies.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 14, 2019)

1 Zabuza being able to beat WA Kakashi 

It was turrin though so it's to be expected


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 14, 2019)

hbcaptain said:


> Here is another bunch as follows :
> *
> SRA Neji* (maybe WA) - 359 degree LOS means he will be able to see Minato behind his back as soon as he spawns there, then he can Kaiten him away (potentially injure Minato if Minato is too close)
> 
> ...


You can quote me I won't get mad. But I will quote your statements as well.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 14, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> It's not about Jiraiya, it's about Kabuto being way too strong and his arsenal being great against great number of enemies.



O
N
E

H
U
N
D
R
E
D

LMAO


----------



## hbcaptain (Aug 14, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> You can quote me I won't get mad. But I will quote your statements as well.


Go with it, If that helps you sleep at night.


----------



## Zembie (Aug 14, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> 1 Zabuza being able to beat WA Kakashi
> 
> It was turrin though so it's to be expected


A weaker Kakashi beat Zabuza,  but people will remain dumb.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 14, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> O
> N
> E
> 
> ...


I don't remember you having any counterargument to Blind Rage + Muki Tensei, so I am most likely right unless you can come up with a counter.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 14, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> I don't remember you having any counterargument to Blind Rage + Muki Tensei, so I am most likely right unless you can come up with a counter.



One Hun Dred Sage Mode Ji Rai Yas

The amazing part is you are in oneplace arguing for invisible swamps of the underworlds and in another no limit fallacying 100 Sage Mode Jiraiya to death.

Here's my counter argument - Sage Mode enhanced Invisible Yomi Numa x 100 GG


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 14, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> One Hun Dred Sage Mode Ji Rai Yas
> 
> The amazing part is you are in oneplace arguing for invisible swamps of the underworlds and in another no limit fallacying 100 Sage Mode Jiraiya to death.
> 
> Here's my counter argument - Sage Mode enhanced Invisible Yomi Numa x 100 GG


I'd agree with this if the conditions were that Jiraiya clones will act in unison. But there is zero chance that 100 Jiraiyas decide to use Yomi Numa at once right off the bat.
Meanwhile the chance that Kabuto opens with this combo is huge given those are his only AOE moves he has besides Manda II.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 14, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> I'd agree with this if the conditions were that Jiraiya clones will act in unison. But there is zero chance that 100 Jiraiyas decide to use Yomi Numa at once right off the bat.



Yes but there is a chance that *1 of them does* and one SM Yomi Numa will encompass most of the cave if not all.

Plus it's invisible so Kabuto won't even know what hit him!


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 14, 2019)

Femme said:


> A lot of people say that Sakura and tsunade aren’t the fastest, but their reaction speeds are canonically instantaneous. Like how tsunade was able to open her seal while teleporting at light speed and gather that Madara was there, where he was and effectively attack and heal her flesh wounds.


----------



## Zero890 (Aug 14, 2019)

Kisame>KCM Minato
SM Kabuto>one hundred Jmans
Kid Neji>WA Sakura
Invisible swamp

Very unpopular opinions @t0xeus


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 14, 2019)

Zero890 said:


> Kisame>KCM Minato
> SM Kabuto>one hundred Jmans
> Kid Neji>WA Sakura
> Invisible swamp
> ...


They're all based on feats and portrayal from manga. You have to go talk to Kishimoto if you don't like facts.


----------



## Femme (Aug 14, 2019)

t0xeus said:


>


----------



## Trojan (Aug 14, 2019)

Android said:


> Animal path or Ashura path solo'ing Itachi.
> 
> A freaking *Jonin*.



Fixed it for you.

please try to use canon-terms more often.
less of fan-made fiction...


----------



## Azula (Aug 14, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> It's not about Jiraiya, it's about Kabuto being way too strong and his arsenal being great against great number of enemies.



Kabuto is Jiraiya lite.

His sound based jutsus are weaker than Jiraiya's
His other ninjutsu are smaller in scale than Jiraiya

In CQC Jiraiya's CORasengan>>>>>>>>tiny chakra scalpel


----------



## Zembie (Aug 14, 2019)

"Kabuto is Jiraiya lite"


----------



## Devil_Jin (Aug 14, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> please try to use canon-terms more often.
> less of fan-made fiction...


THANK you

I never really understood why people call nagato anything higher than a jonin either


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 14, 2019)

Kabuto is jiriaya lite


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 14, 2019)

Tsuande is low kage


----------



## hbcaptain (Aug 14, 2019)

Kabuto is Jiraya's lite.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 14, 2019)

Azula said:


> Kabuto is Jiraiya lite.
> 
> His sound based jutsus are weaker than Jiraiya's
> His other ninjutsu are smaller in scale than Jiraiya
> ...


now now, we can't have itachi getting embarrassed by a SM user, can we? 


Amirsh said:


> THANK you
> 
> I never really understood why people call nagato anything higher than a jonin either


you are most welcomed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 14, 2019)

Azula said:


> Kabuto is Jiraiya lite.


I leave for a week and we devolve this far?

Yikes


----------



## hbcaptain (Aug 14, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> I leave for a week and we devolve this far?
> 
> Yikes


You should read page 88 as well.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 14, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Yes but there is a chance that *1 of them does* and one SM Yomi Numa will encompass most of the cave if not all.
> 
> Plus it's invisible so Kabuto won't even know what hit him!


Yomi Numa gets danger-sensed and Kabuto jumps on the ceiling


----------



## JayK (Aug 14, 2019)

Frog Song > White Rage?


----------



## Trojan (Aug 14, 2019)

JayK said:


> Frog Song > White Rage?


it obviously is... 

I wonder what makes you think otherwise...


----------



## Ayala (Aug 14, 2019)

Naruto alone wins. TKB is a hard counter to Kamui; and that leaves Kakashi with his Base abilities against Naruto (who can at least use KN0 and retain control) and Boss Summons, which are basically fodder against that level

Kakashi only slim chance would be for Naruto to underestimate Sharingan Genjutsu, but I find it unlikely that Naruto underestimates his sensei; and even if that is the case; literally if your take BoS Naruto form post Shoten-Itachi fight where Chiyo / Kakashi tells him not to do that; then he definitely wins

Naruto not surpassing Kakashi till the IA arc doesn’t mean he wasn’t close to his level before and combine that with him being a solid counter and Kakashi looses


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 14, 2019)

Hussain said:


> it obviously is


Its not tho


Hussain said:


> I wonder what makes you think otherwise


The fact it has zero prep, doesnt take effect gradually but instead does so instantly and has slammed a higher level group than frog song did


----------



## Trojan (Aug 14, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Its not tho


Yes, it is.



WorldsStrongest said:


> The fact it has zero prep, doesnt take effect gradually but instead does so instantly and has slammed a higher level group than frog song did


1- I am talking about the Jutsu itself, regardless of the "prep"
that's like saying any fodder Genjutsu is "stronger" than Koto because it requires 10 years to use it...

2- Frog Song seals away the mind and separates it from the body. It's literally a 1-shot jutsu. 
had it been used against itachi & Sasuke they would have been destroyed with no escape  
(that disregarding asspulls of course)


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 14, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Yes, it is.


Nope

Not even a little 


Hussain said:


> I am talking about the Jutsu itself, regardless of the "prep"


Prep is an aspect and a weakness and a limitation of the Jutsu itself

You dont get to handwave by saying "I mean the Jutsu itself"

When talking about "The jutsu itself" you include its strengths, weaknesses, limitations and drawbacks

Its dishonest af to do what youre doing here


Hussain said:


> that's like saying any fodder Genjutsu is "stronger" than Koto because it requires 10 years to use it


Shit tier example

Koto doesnt require 10 years to use

It requires 10 years IN BETWEEN USES, and thats {ER EYE

Koto itself has zero prep


Hussain said:


> Frog Song seals away the mind and separates it from the body


Thats fantastic 

But all it does is paralyze the target to set them up for a good ol fashioned kill shot

Which, lo and behold, is exactly what White Rage does and does so faster AND INSTANTLY takes effect


Hussain said:


> had it been used against itachi & Sasuke they would have been destroyed with no escape


Fuck no they wouldnt have

Had it been used against Itachi and Sasuke, theyd have ripped Jiraiya in fucking half the second they laid eyes on him

Pain had literally 30 seconds of fight time or more after he tracked down Jiraiyas position before Frog Song took effect

Put the Uchiha bros in that scenario against jiraiya? With teh 99 different Jutsu they have that blitz the man or hax him into the floor?

Frog song never gets activated


----------



## Trojan (Aug 14, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Not even a little


you can stay delusional if you want... 



WorldsStrongest said:


> Prep is an aspect and a weakness and a limitation of the Jutsu itself
> You dont get to handwave by saying "I mean the Jutsu itself"
> When talking about "The jutsu itself" you include its strengths, weaknesses, limitations and drawbacks
> Its dishonest af to do what youre doing here


the prep can be done (and has been done). It will be just a matter of you and me going back and forth
"X will dodge Y until its done" & you "No, Y will defeat X before its done" 



WorldsStrongest said:


> Shit tier example
> Koto doesnt require 10 years to use
> It requires 10 years IN BETWEEN USES, and thats {ER EYE
> Koto itself has zero prep


nonsense.

the 10 years "in between uses" IS a prep. Since you can't use it any other time.
(unless Hashi's chaka which will take a day)

That's like saying "Frog song requirers time in between uses, but once it's used it does not require time" 



WorldsStrongest said:


> Thats fantastic
> But all it does is paralyze the target to set them up for a good ol fashioned kill shot
> Which, lo and behold, is exactly what White Rage does and does so faster AND INSTANTLY takes effect



lol, no.

White Rage can still be defended against. Itachi still managed to use*Link Removed*.
Where Frog Song, you are unable to move a finger and unable to defend in any way, shape, or form.
I.E you are literally fucked. 

unless you think the body will somehow start acting on its own when its brain-less... 

That's not even including the fact that*Link Removed* will help the opponents*Link Removed*

just because itachi & Sasuke were little bitches that does not mean everyone will be 




WorldsStrongest said:


> Fuck no they wouldnt have
> 
> Had it been used against Itachi and Sasuke, theyd have ripped Jiraiya in fucking half the second they laid eyes on him
> 
> ...


Yes they will 


This only shows your defeat 
you are arguing "the jutsu won't be used, so they won't be defeated"
rather than being able to argue what THEY WILL DO, had it already been activated 

Hint: They will be fucked and they won't be able to do shit...


----------



## Femme (Aug 14, 2019)

“Sakura is useless”


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 14, 2019)

Hussain said:


> you can stay delusional if you want


Being called delusional by someone who doesnt know what time constraints are...

Wow


Hussain said:


> the prep can be done(and has been done)


The Prep can also be interrupted (and has been interrupted)

So this is a dumb thing to hide behind 


Hussain said:


> It will be just a matter of you and me going back and forth


Theres no back n forth

Theres me saying canon limitations of a Jutsu and how its easily beaten by much more dangerous and capable opponents than it ever landed on, and you ignoring literally every disadvantageous factor of a Jutsu to wank Jiraiya

Its really all you know how to do


Hussain said:


> "X will dodge Y until its done"


Hes not capable of dodging shit thats faster than him or anything hes ever seen or encountered

Another disadvantage youre ignoring 


Hussain said:


> Y will defeat X before its done"


They dont even need to outright "defeat" Jiraiya to stop frog song kid

They just need to shut ONE, not even BOTH of the toads up for a second and teh entire Jutsu has flopped.



Hussain said:


> nonsense.
> 
> the 10 years "in between uses" IS a prep


    

Whoooo thats good 

No sweetheart...No...No thats COOLDOWN

Thats not prep 

AMAZING false equivalence

Thats like saying ST has 5 seconds of prep before any Rinnegan user can ever do it

Cooldown is an AFTER EFFECT...As in it takes place AFTER the technique has already been used....Prep is a PERQUISITE...As in it needs to be done PRIOR to the technique being used.

Learn the difference please 



Hussain said:


> That's like saying "Frog song requirers time in between uses, but once it's used it does not require time"


No

No its not

Holy fuck you are just flying by the seat of your clown pants right now

This is actually insane 

You just keep digging that grave deeper 


Hussain said:


> White Rage can still be defended against


No it cant

It takes effect instantly 


Hussain said:


> Itachi still managed to use*Link Removed*.


Due to his edo body negating the effects of the Jutsu 

Thats a pretty niche weakness

And one Frog Song suffers from as well

If Jiraiya landed Frog Song on Edo Itachi, hes not doing anything with it. hes just gonna stab Itachi and then Itachi is gonna wake up and be totally fine due to regen 


Hussain said:


> Where Frog Song, you are unable to move a finger and unable to defend in any way, shape, or form.


After being exposed to it for an eternity and half you mean 

During said aforementioned eternity and  half you are free to attack the user in any way, shape, or form you so wish 

Including killing the caster of the Jutsu preemptively and never having to deal with Frog Song ever 

As per canon 


Hussain said:


> unless you think the body will somehow start acting on its own when its brain-less...


I like how all you can do is make shit up and strawman me when never once have I said that the effects of Frog Song are weak or whatever

I just pointed out its REAL weakness of taking too long to properly take effect and restrain its opponents

Which can be exploited 

Which is what Im arguing teh Bros would do

Im not saying theyd wake up from Frog Song "just cuz" or whatever


Hussain said:


> That's not even including the fact that*Link Removed* will help the opponents*Link Removed*


This is just awful

White rage isnt just light, its high frequency vibrations that affect a persons fucking BONES and disrupts their chakra control

How in the name of Jesus do you think "shades" help from that 

You are dishonest af right here in this thread man

Good thing youre already posting in the "worst statements" thread, saves me the time of quoting you and posting it there myself 


Hussain said:


> just because itachi & Sasuke were little bitches that does not mean everyone will be


Look at how insecure this cat is that he needs to insult an anime character to make a point 

I guess when you have no real arguments worth a damn, and its just false equivalence after false equivalence at best, and are instead just ignoring every flaw in your stance and how manga canon laughs at you, this is kinda all you can do


Hussain said:


> Yes they will
> 
> 
> This only shows your defeat


Ok 


Hussain said:


> you are arguing "the jutsu won't be used, so they won't be defeated"


No Im arguing "Jutsu will be *attempted*, and Jutsu will be fucking slapped" actually


Hussain said:


> rather than being able to argue what THEY WILL DO, had it already been activated


This is such a flawed fucking premise littered with double standards 

Youre aware I can say the EXACT same shit for Tsukuyomi or even basic Sharingan Genjutsu right 

If Itachi or Sasuke landed genjutsu on jiraiya, hes fucked, no matter what he tries

Same deal with them and frog song, only issue that youre REPEATEDLY ignoring, because you dont know how to debate any counter evidence to any point you raise ever and Ive realized this after 2 years of your nonsense, is that SHaringan genjutsu can be used and can be landed INSTANTLY and WHENEVER they want...Frog Song TAKES TIME to take effect and can be flat out circumvented premptively.

See the difference yet troll 

Cooldown =/= Prep

After effect =/= Prerequisite 

The latter of which are weaknesses Jiraiyas Jutsu has


----------



## Francyst (Aug 14, 2019)

> Does it? She(TL Note: Tsunade) could brute her way out of it. If she can survive the speed of light she can survive kamui. She’s too strong to absorb. She probably would just chakra to the feet and chaaa


----------



## Trojan (Aug 14, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> The Prep can also be interrupted (and has been interrupted)


hence me telling you to judge the power of the jutsu itself
and stop wasting our time. What you are doing is trying to avoid talking about its power
with the excuse "it won't happen" 

that's like me saying "Chidori > Kirin" because Kirin talks more time and Hebi Sasuke will be killed before using it 
only a fool will argue like that... 



WorldsStrongest said:


> Due to his edo body negating the effects of the Jutsu


nowhere was Edo mentioned...



WorldsStrongest said:


> I like how all you can do is make shit up and strawman me when never once have I said that the effects of Frog Song are weak or whatever
> 
> I just pointed out its REAL weakness of taking too long to properly take effect and restrain its opponents
> 
> ...



which is irrelevant to my post with @JayK 

you can say "white rage" is more PRACTICAL because it does not require extra prep time.
Then sure, you would have a point.

But to argue that white rage is "STRONGER" then that a whole pile of garabge 


there is a difference between something being more practical in battle, and between being stronger.  thought that was obvious 



WorldsStrongest said:


> This is just awful
> 
> White rage isnt just light, its high frequency vibrations that affect a persons fucking BONES and disrupts their chakra control
> 
> ...


ignorance, ignorance is an amazing thing indeed.. 
Sorry about that, I thought you at least have an idea on what you are talking about and might need some small details to remember
but I guess not...


Naruto already went through Sound waves (when the frogs used Frog Call on Pain Summons) just fine
and they had to tolorate the Juubi's sounds as well.

Now put 2 and 2 together 
or should I help you with that as well? ck




> This is such a flawed fucking premise littered with double standards
> 
> Youre aware I can say the EXACT same shit for Tsukuyomi or even basic Sharingan Genjutsu right
> 
> ...



 please, try to learn the difference between practiaclity and strength.  
otherwise, this is a whole pile of garpage...


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 14, 2019)

Azula said:


> Kabuto is Jiraiya lite.


Yeah no


Azula said:


> His sound based jutsus are weaker than Jiraiya's


Yeah no

White rage shuts down an opponents ability to move, see, or even properly mold chakra

Tayuyas GEnjutsu is legit the same thing as Frog song

And both of Kabutos Jutsu take effect INSTANTLY

Jiraiyas need like a minute of exposure to work 

Tayuya genjutsu and White rage have also worked on higher level opponents than Frog Song has

So I dont get where thsi comes from


Azula said:


> His other ninjutsu are smaller in scale than Jiraiya


So because hidden mist has a larger AoE than anything in Kakashis arsenal, Zabuza > Kakashi right?

Oh wait 


Azula said:


> In CQC Jiraiya's CORasengan>>>>>>>>tiny chakra scalpel


Well this is just dumb

Is COR >>> Nukite as well?

Cuz Nukite is "tiny"?

How about COR >>> Sasukes Rikudo Chidori?

COR >>> TSB FRS?

Yeah thats what I thought 

AoE =/= Potency


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 14, 2019)

Hussain said:


> had Frog Song been used against Edo itachi & EMS Sasuke they would have been destroyed with no escape


Easily one of the worst things Ive read in the NBD in 2019

And the "logic" backing it might be even worse


----------



## JayK (Aug 14, 2019)

BoS Naruto beating WA Kakashi


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 14, 2019)

Zabuza beats WA Kakashi 6/10 times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 14, 2019)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Zabuza beats WA Kakashi 6/10 times.


Its like some folk really cant fathom that fighting an immortal that you cant seal OR SEE isnt fun

And even when they DID clash, kakashi still beat the shit out of him

Zabuza in no way pushes Kakashi around 

Some people blind af with real dysfunctional memory

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## X III (Aug 14, 2019)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Zabuza beats WA Kakashi 6/10 times.


How in the name of all that's holy did people come to that conclusion when Part 1 Kakashi had a 2/3 win record against Zabuza?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 14, 2019)

X III said:


> How in the name of all that's holy did people come to that conclusion when Part 1 Kakashi had a 2/3 win record against Zabuza?


Kakashi is so overrated.


----------



## X III (Aug 14, 2019)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Kakashi is so overrated.


Is that sarcasm? Or for real?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 14, 2019)

X III said:


> Is that sarcasm? Or for real?


Sarcasm. Kakashi was stronger than Zabuza at the beginning of the series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (Aug 14, 2019)

Kakashi is overrated despite a bunch of jokesters arguing 1 or 2 Zabuzas could beat him, but B / Kabuto level Jiraiya is still not strong enough


----------



## Azula (Aug 14, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Yeah no



Yes.

Apart from using the same powerup (SM) he is also using similar jutsus and fighting in a similar confined space like Jiraiya against Pein.



WorldsStrongest said:


> White rage shuts down an opponents ability to move, see, or even properly mold chakra



Frog call does the same, stops an opponent using paralyzing sound and does not require a lot of prep like White rage.

Neither stop the ability to mold chakra but it does not matter.



WorldsStrongest said:


> Tayuyas GEnjutsu is legit the same thing as Frog song



Frog Song is a lot stronger and it is clear by the visual representation of the two genjutsus.

Tayuga's genjutsu has two tiny snakes holding down Itachi and Sasuke but Frog Song has four giant Samurai frogs holding down the target in a sealed isolated box, completely shutting down the mind unlike Tayuga.

It is clear which is stronger.



WorldsStrongest said:


> And both of Kabutos Jutsu take effect INSTANTLY
> 
> Jiraiyas need like a minute of exposure to work



Frog Call is quicker than White Rage.

Frog Song is near the same amount of time as Tayuga's, the number of pages is not an accurate representation of time as everything was fast paced but dragged out for the reader's understanding, (Pein running at full speed, Jiraiya giving a lengthy explanation).



WorldsStrongest said:


> Tayuya genjutsu and White rage have also worked on higher level opponents than Frog Song has
> 
> So I dont get where thsi comes from



Rasengan has worked on JJ Obito but Amaterasu didn't but that alone isn't an accurate representation of both their strength. Bad logic.

Frog Song has worked on a higher doujutsu than EMS or MS so even using bad logic it is better.

Frog Song is objectively stronger than Tayuga's so Tayuga's success only means Frog Song will work even better.



WorldsStrongest said:


> So because hidden mist has a larger AoE than anything in Kakashis arsenal, Zabuza > Kakashi right?
> 
> Oh wait



Zabuza did troll Kakashi but Zabuza isn't a well rounded ninja like a Sannin so he is irrelevant.



WorldsStrongest said:


> Well this is just dumb
> 
> Is COR >>> Nukite as well?
> 
> ...



Chakra scalpel was stopped by a sword while COR killed a giant summon and can hollow out a mountain.

Feats put Rasengan higher than a chakra scalpel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 14, 2019)

Azula said:


> Yes.


Fuck no lil zula 

And your delusional bandwagon does nothing to tip that scale


Azula said:


> Apart from using the same powerup (SM)


1st complete sentence in and theres already a mountain of problems with your logic

In no world are their powerups on the same level, they share a name only

Naruto and Konohamaru use the same technique in Rasengan, doesnt mean they play at comparable levels now does it?

Same here, Kabuto is so hilariously better at SM its embarrassing


Azula said:


> also using similar jutsus and fighting


Similar in function 

But the difference in their potency and effectiveness is about as wide as the difference between Raikiri and 1 finger Nukite 



Azula said:


> Frog call does the same


No it doesnt

Frog call just paralyzes and for less time that WR does, it doesnt prevent chakra molding or cause blindness

Its also slower, and has a focused cone effect, whereas WR affects the entire vicinity 

Again, Im not saying they arent similar in function, but WR is just a flat out upgrade 


Azula said:


> does not require a lot of prep like White rage.


The hell are you on about?

Kabuto shits out an orb instantly and bam, WR takes effect

Theres no "lots of prep involved"

This is delusional 

Now lets watch with bated breath as Azula ignores teh fact that Frog Song takes prep, but thinks White Rage or Tayuya Genjutsu take 10 years to activate 



Azula said:


> Neither stop the ability to mold chakra


WR blatantly stopped Sasuek from using Susanoo even tho he had it activated before teh technique even started



Azula said:


> Frog Song is a lot stronger


This is entirely baseless

And also irrelevant even if you could prove it, which you cant. 

Tayuya genjutsu is strong enough to ensnare an EMS user AND a MS user with top tier Genjutsu defense and abilities of their own

When you can snag enemies of that caliber who are powerless to escape on their own merit? It really doesnt matter if something that takes a million years to take affect ensnares people just a LITTLE better 

The trade off that Frog Song has in power, which is debatable if it even exists AT ALL, is immensely offset by its immense prep and INCREDIBLY long activation time 

WR and Tayuya Genjutsu are instantaneous AoE paralytics that have feats of restraining higher levek targets than Frog Song ever has

Really dont get how anyone with half a brain cell can argue Frog Song is better with that in mind

You wanna fight tooth and nail to argue that Frog Song is "more potent" even tho its being used by a flat out inferior Sage? Be my guest.

Doesnt change the fact WR and Tayuya Genjutsu more than have the feats to back that they can play ball at Frog Songs potency level, and have 1/10th the setup IF THAT.

Thats a huge advantage they have over it.


Azula said:


> the visual representation of the two genjutsus.
> 
> Tayuga's genjutsu has two tiny snakes holding down Itachi and Sasuke but Frog Song has four giant Samurai frogs holding down the target in a sealed isolated box, completely shutting down the mind unlike Tayuga.


This is so incredibly beyond fucking stupid it physically pained me to read it 

"Visual representation"??? THATS your big play?

Kiddo...A genjutsu "visual representation" is ENTIRELY at the discretion of the creator and differs from Jutsu to Jutsu and has ZERO BEARING on its effectiveness

Hell...Mugen shows its "victims" the life theyve always fucking dreamed of and they are free to live it as they so choose...

Is Frog Song a stronger genjutsu than MUGEN TSUKUYOMI because of "muh visual representation" and mugen not having something more impressive than "giant toad statues" restraining the target ??? 

Stop it 

You have less than no argument here

There are about 50 different ways you could attempt to argue a Jutsu potency over another, and you picked literally the worst way to do it to put Frog Song over Tayuya Genjutsu 


Azula said:


> Frog Call is quicker than White Rage.


Nah

No its not

For one, Kabuto himself is faster than Ma Or Pa and faster than Jiraiya as well

Hed get his Jutsu off before Jiraiya would based on that fact alone

Kabutos attack also...Ya know...Is literally just raw light? Meaning it moves at LIGHT SPEED once fired?


Azula said:


> Frog Song is near the same amount of time as Tayuga's


This is such complete and utter bullshit but I can take validation in teh fact I called it that your dishonest ass woudl pull this

SO theres that I guess 

No kiddo...Tayuyas Genjutsu and Frog Song are not "near teh same amount of time"

Kabuto hits one note on teh flute and his opponent then has enough time for one fucking sentence and they are caught...

Ma and pa need to sing for an extended period of time after they start signing, their opponents can travel from a distant position to Ma and pa, engage in a small skirmish with plenty of back and forth combat occurring, and speak multiple lines of open dialogue all before Frog Song takes effect

Like...Were you serious with this shit?


Azula said:


> Rasengan has worked on JJ Obito


Thanks to his inherent NE weakness

Which Ama didnt have


Nice ignoring context

Sasuke and Itachi have no specific weakness to genjutsu bud, ain fact they are instead teh best equipped characters in teh entire franchise to defend against the art, and Tayuya/WR STILL nabbed em

Pains 3 paths ALSO had no special weakness to Genjutsu for Jiraiya to exploit

So no kiddo, not bad logic

You just came at me with a shit tier analogy in an attempt to poison the well, and ya flopped


Azula said:


> Frog Song has worked on a higher doujutsu than EMS or MS


The Rinnegan in borrowed hands has no genjutsu resistance or techniques of any kind, unless youre also gonna argue he can use Susanoo or Jutsu mimicry 

And a borrowed Rinnegan in watered down PATHS hands only sure as shit doesnt

Outer Path simulated Rinnegan is not a superior Dojutsu to EMS or MS bud

You think The Human Path body ALONE has better eyes than EMS Sasuke?

Be honest now 

Its one thing to argue Nagatao PROPER is in another league to Itachi, its quite another to say his INDIVIDUAL PATHS are



Azula said:


> Frog Song is objectively stronger than Tayuga's


Except its not, as tayuya has ensnared better targets more adept in Genjutsu defense and of an all around higher caliber of fighter than Frog Song has

And "Visual representation" doesnt change that fact 

And again as I said, even if you wanna think Frog Song is stronger or more potent (which youre struggling, IF THAT, to prove with any shred of credibility) that changes nothing about the fact that its far slower, far more dangerous to attempt, and cant ensnare people that Tayuyas cannot as per feats

So...Yeah...Youre really wasting your time with this argument as it changes nothing regardless of its conclusion 


Azula said:


> Zabuza did troll Kakashi but Zabuza isn't a well rounded ninja like a Sannin so he is irrelevant.


How is that irrelevant?

You flat out stated "Jiraiya > Kabuto cuz AoE"

I then gave you a distinct example of an opponent with an AoE advcantage getting tooled by someone with smaller techniques

Your logic is debunked my guy 

And is beyond silly anyway 


Azula said:


> Chakra scalpel was stopped by a sword


A sword with a history of taking atrocious attacks like licks from Killer Bee or Susanoo and having chakra streamed through it you mean


Azula said:


> COR killed a giant summon


Cool so youre giving jiraiya access to Narutos feats now despite narutos SM use AND Rasengan use both blatantly being on another level to Jiraiyas own 

Classic lil zula 


Azula said:


> can hollow out a mountain


DB flavor text and hyperbole

Sasukes also stated to have God like speed in the DBs

You take that literally too?

Sasuke can keep pace with Kaguya immediately post timeskip now?


Azula said:


> Feats put Rasengan higher than a chakra scalpel


I dont deny that COR hits harder but youre missing the point I was making

Techniques have their own uses and applications regardless of bigger boom and bigger AoE

Kabutos use of Chakra scalpel when combined with his guile and his stringy gross anotomy allowed him to cut MS Itachi, a guy with reactions WELL above anything Jiraiya has shown, in fucking half no diff, and had Itachi not been an Edo, hed have fucking died, as would anyone who faced Kabuto whos comparable to or slower than Itachi...Which includes Jiraiya

COR or not


----------



## Trojan (Aug 15, 2019)

the length some people will go to tho... 

Tayuya's Genjutsu that was dealt with by Shikamaru & Temari
is now stronger than Frog Song...

All for the sake to wank the uchiha 


manga the 3 great places are equal
> people, nope that can only be used on the sannin themselves to say itachi > oro, therefore itachi > jman

> bring the SM from those places
> LOL, nope. Snake's SM is sooooooo much stronger 


all just to not admit that the Uchiha might not be as strong as their delusional fanboys delude themselves into beliving...


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 15, 2019)

"Deva path isn’t doing much to Tsunade with Katsuyu with her. What would stop her from pulling a haku ice mirror jutsu, but using her slugs instead."


----------



## Francyst (Aug 15, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> "Deva path isn’t doing much to Tsunade with Katsuyu with her. What would stop her from pulling a haku ice mirror jutsu, but using her slugs instead."


Ok I've had enough...


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Aug 15, 2019)

Wow this thread is popping.....I just literally spent the last 45 minutes just reading the debates from the last two pages.....


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 15, 2019)

JayK said:


> BoS Naruto beating WA Kakashi




Oh fuck that’s bad


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 15, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> "Deva path isn’t doing much to Tsunade with Katsuyu with her. What would stop her from pulling a haku ice mirror jutsu, but using her slugs instead."




OH GOD ITS EVEN WORSE


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 15, 2019)

Francyst said:


>





ITS SOMEHOW GOTTEN EVEN WORSE KILL ME NOW


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 15, 2019)

Francyst said:


> Ok I've had enough...



She is your mirror universe reflection.

The universe called for Sakura/Tsunade wankery after all your downplay.

Perfectly balanced......as all things should be.


----------



## Francyst (Aug 15, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> She is your mirror universe reflection.
> 
> The universe called for Sakura/Tsunade wankery after all your downplay.
> 
> Perfectly balanced......as all things should be.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 15, 2019)

I don't know why but Turrin's autocorrected posts are fun to read. 

"lol your posting images of Kakashi beating on Zabuza afternoon"

"When he warns Gai that Zanzibar abilities are dangerous"


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 15, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> I don't know why but Turrin's autocorrected posts are fun to read.
> 
> "lol your posting images of Kakashi beating on Zabuza afternoon"
> 
> "When he warns Gai that Zanzibar abilities are dangerous"


Penis arc


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 15, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Penis arc


That happens too often for me to believe it's still autocorrect at this point.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 15, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> That's happens too often for me to believe it's still autocorrect at this point.


It was, the first time (I hope)


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 15, 2019)

Zabuza beats tsunade with no knowledge


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 15, 2019)

Manga: Kakashi beats Zabuza three times

Nobody:
Turrin: Zabuza can beat WA Kakashi


----------



## JayK (Aug 15, 2019)

Minato is not one of the fastest Shinobi to ever live


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 15, 2019)

WA kakashi is jounin level


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 15, 2019)

Minato loses to jiriaya


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 15, 2019)

Sasori can use chakra strings to pull himself out of the dark mudswamp


----------



## Serene Grace (Aug 15, 2019)

JayK said:


> Minato is not one of the fastest Shinobi to ever live


I know this is aimed at me and I never even said he wasn’t one of the fastest. What I said his title of being the fastest fame from FTG



The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Minato was never considered the fastest shinobi because of his shunsin lmao, it was because of FTG



^^^ that’s what I said. Do you have the proof that he’s faster than A3 or V1 A4 that we’re physically reacted to by slower people,?

I wonder if half of your entries in this thread were just you lacking the ability to read through/comprehend the other persons argument, because you literally did just that


----------



## Android (Aug 15, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Chidori  and its variants are negged by kaiten, i don't really see what a curse mark sasuke can do to neji? All sasuke can afford to do is spam ninjutsu which is negged by kaiten.
> BOS naruto, BOS sakura and sai on par with jonin neji?


----------



## JayK (Aug 15, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> What I said his title of being the fastest fame from FTG


Maybe you wanna look at my post again then?

Nowhere in that post did I state that Minato is the fastest.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 15, 2019)

Gai, A3, and B are faster than Minato (without FTG)... 


But then again, I don't think NBD left any character who is not faster or at least just as fast as Minato...


----------



## JayK (Aug 15, 2019)

Gai is technically faster with the 8th Gate...


----------



## Ayala (Aug 15, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Manga: Kakashi beats Zabuza three times
> 
> Nobody:
> Turrin: Zabuza can beat WA Kakashi



Manga: Bos Naruto with Sakura's help can't even take a bell from Bos Kakashi

Turrin: Bos Naruto beats WA Kakashi


----------



## Serene Grace (Aug 15, 2019)

JayK said:


> Maybe you wanna look at my post again then?
> 
> Nowhere in that post did I state that Minato is the fastest.


Ok i think it’s best if we just agree to disagree...


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Aug 15, 2019)

Android said:


>


Hi... Could you kindly tell me why my post is in this particular thread or why you disagree with the quoted post.


----------



## Android (Aug 15, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Hi... Could you kindly tell me why my post is in this particular thread or why you disagree with the quoted post.


No.


----------



## Ayala (Aug 15, 2019)

Deidara is Jonin level


----------



## Trojan (Aug 15, 2019)

Ayala said:


> Deidara is Jonin level


But that's correct...


----------



## JayK (Aug 15, 2019)

_Why xxx is Low Kage/High Jonin Level_


----------



## Turrin (Aug 15, 2019)

JayK said:


> _Why Kakashi is not Low Kage/High Jonin Level_


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 15, 2019)

A water prison from Zabuza can restrain a full power Tsuande


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 15, 2019)

KISAME IS APPARENTLY JOUNIN LEVEL I CANNOT EVEN


----------



## Ayala (Aug 15, 2019)

Hussain said:


> But that's correct...





Android said:


> No.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 15, 2019)

Ayala said:


> no


as far as canon is concerned, he is...


----------



## Ayala (Aug 15, 2019)

Hussain said:


> as far as canon is concerned, he is...



Their rank, yes. Not their actual fighting skill


----------



## Trojan (Aug 15, 2019)

Ayala said:


> Their rank, yes. Not their actual fighting skill


even his fighting skills. He got trashed by Sai for God's sake...


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 15, 2019)

Francyst said:


> Ok I've had enough...



LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Femme (Aug 15, 2019)

Francyst said:


> Ok I've had enough...


First of all I screamed, second of all I would only be Sakura and she can literally punch Obito space time jutsu because Sarada did it


----------



## Femme (Aug 15, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> ITS SOMEHOW GOTTEN EVEN WORSE KILL ME NOW


Ask and u shall receive


----------



## Femme (Aug 15, 2019)

Hussain said:


> the length some people will go to tho...
> 
> Tayuya's Genjutsu that was dealt with by Shikamaru & Temari
> is now stronger than Frog Song...
> ...


I wouldn’t call that wank, Tayuya is probably smarter than the frogs so her genjutsu can possibly be more indistinguishable


----------



## Zembie (Aug 16, 2019)

Francyst said:


> Ok I've had enough...


Make one where Madara gets kamui GG'd.


----------



## JayK (Aug 16, 2019)

in case it wasn't mentioned yet

literally every argument for base Jiraiya (hell even SM Jiraiya) winning against Minato without FTG


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 16, 2019)

JayK said:


> in case it wasn't mentioned yet
> 
> literally every argument for base Jiraiya (hell even SM Jiraiya) winning against Minato without FTG


more like the reverse

Imagine thinking Minato without his bread&butter technique, the technique he relied on his entire life for making a name for himself, winning against his master who he considered a close fight (Minato's dream was to fight Jiraiya, implying it would be a close fight even WITH FTG)

and then imagine giving Jiraiya SM from the start and still thinking Minato somehow pulls out a miracle and wins lol


----------



## Francyst (Aug 16, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Make one where Madara gets kamui GG'd.


I already did a Kamui warping his PS before but it looked kinda dumb warping a big still image


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 16, 2019)

Francyst said:


> I already did a Kamui warping his PS before but it looked kinda dumb warping a big still image


Damn, so Obito can't defeat Madara even with the help from a video editing software.


----------



## Francyst (Aug 16, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Damn, so Obito can't defeat Madara even with the help from a video editing software.


Obito might not be able to...

*Spoiler*: __ 



...but Kakashi can


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 16, 2019)

Francyst said:


> Obito might not be able to...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Kamui GG strikes again


----------



## Zembie (Aug 16, 2019)

Francyst said:


> Obito might not be able to...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


 Sannin wankers are crying their eyes out rn.


----------



## Onda Vital (Aug 16, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Sannin wankers are crying their eyes out rn.


Bruh.... yomi numa sinks that PS neg diff.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 16, 2019)

Femme said:


> I wouldn’t call that wank, Tayuya is probably smarter than the frogs so her genjutsu can possibly be more indistinguishable


It's wanking the uchiha and nothing more.
And I don't know from where you came up with Tayuya being smarter either... 

her Genjutsu is distinguishable, and Temrai easily trashed it in part 1... 
Shikamaru countered it on his own as well...

it's the usual uchiha wankers type of things in the NBD. they either
1- deny anything & everything against them
2- if they cannot deny it, they hyper overexaggerate it as the strongest things that have ever been created and no one ever can do anything about it, and that's why the uchiha "struggled" with it 

completely pathetic


----------



## Femme (Aug 16, 2019)

Hussain said:


> It's wanking the uchiha and nothing more.
> And I don't know from where you came up with Tayuya being smarter either...
> 
> her Genjutsu is distinguishable, and Temrai easily trashed it in part 1...
> ...


I only wank two uchiha, and they are women.
Tayuya genjutsu is more powerful because she is human and can better trick humans. The frogs genjutsu was just weird. Tayuya actually know how to inflict psychological pain and trauma.

Paradigms sweety

I only like Tayuya because she has pink hair and is Sakura cousin in my mind


----------



## Trojan (Aug 16, 2019)

Femme said:


> Tayuya genjutsu is more powerful because she is human and can better trick humans.


what does being human have to do with anything? 


Femme said:


> The frogs genjutsu was just weird. Tayuya actually know how to inflict psychological pain and trauma.


being "weird" has nothing to do with anything.



Femme said:


> I only like Tayuya because she has pink hair and is Sakura cousin in my mind


it's your right to love her. 
but please, try to use less of fanfictions


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 16, 2019)

Femme said:


> I only wank two uchiha, and they are women.
> Tayuya genjutsu is more powerful because she is human and can better trick humans. The frogs genjutsu was just weird. Tayuya actually know how to inflict psychological pain and trauma.
> 
> Paradigms sweety
> ...



I just hope you're not this delusional in other areas of your life.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 16, 2019)

Femme said:


> Tayuya can layer he genjutsu and control tens of genjutsu at a time


what does having/controlling "tens" have to do with anything? 

Kakashi has 1000 jutsu, allegedly, how many of those are stronger than Naruto's FRS?


----------



## Femme (Aug 16, 2019)

Hussain said:


> what does having/controlling "tens" have to do with anything?
> 
> Kakashi has 1000 jutsu, allegedly, how many of those are stronger than Naruto's FRS?


Just because it’s sage mode doesn’t make it any more powerful. The roads have to prep and memorize melodies, Tayuya spit them out easily. What proof do you have otherwise

She can control ten at once, it’s the same as saying hundreds or thousands


----------



## Trojan (Aug 16, 2019)

"only toads can produce invokes THE MOST POWERFUL Genjutsu"


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 16, 2019)

Top 10 Anime moments: Hazuki loses it!



Hazuki said:


> you son of bit...
> you lie
> i never said that jiraiya was stronger then dms kakashi , i said that he can manage to hide into his dimension because kakashi can't maintain his dms too long
> 
> ...


----------



## Android (Aug 16, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Top 10 Anime moments: Hazuki loses it!


Son of a bit... ? A noob ignorant ? 

Those are pretty mild insults tbh.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 16, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Top 10 Anime moments: Hazuki loses it!



He's...uh.....not wrong.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Aug 16, 2019)

Psshhh Itachi has the most powerful Genjutsu & physical attack


----------



## Zembie (Aug 16, 2019)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Psshhh Itachi has the most powerful Genjutsu & physical attack


This is not the best statements in the NBD tho?


----------



## Zero890 (Aug 16, 2019)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Psshhh Itachi has the most powerful Genjutsu & physical attack


 
It was broken by a 3T Sharingan


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 16, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> He's...uh.....not wrong.



please put your clothes back on


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Aug 16, 2019)

Zembie said:


> This is not the best statements in the NBD tho?


Fair enough 


Zero890 said:


> It was broken by a 3T Sharingan


Just means 3T Sharingan can break the most powerful Genjutsu


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 16, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> please put your clothes back on



I always post in the nude.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 16, 2019)

"Base Hashirama is God Tier"


WorldsWrongest said:


> Hes like a solid tier above Nagato and 2 above Obito


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 16, 2019)

Femme said:


> Shanaroo Tensei


----------



## Femme (Aug 16, 2019)

Lol omg you’re in love with me .Stop trying to make a trump out of me , fake news, show the gifs


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 16, 2019)

Femme said:


> Lol omg you’re in love with me


Maybe if you're hot and not a g.i.r.l (Guy in real life)


----------



## Francyst (Aug 16, 2019)

> . And amaterasu is countered by ces punches that have shown to be capable of deflecting flames,


----------



## ThirdRidoku (Aug 16, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> No he doesn't, Ay can pick up each Kunai in less than 1 minute in his V2 and throw them outside of the battlefield. Or he buries them underground
> If Minato tries to interrupt, he charges him instead
> Minato can't counter this


----------



## Femme (Aug 16, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Maybe if you're hot and not a g.i.r.l (Guy in real life)


Am I a guy because I intimidate you. I I am quite formidable


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 16, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> "Base Hashirama is God Tier"


God Tier (JJ Obito at minimum)
Demi God Tier (Hashiramas placement, Rinnegan Obito at minimum)
Top Tier (SM kabuto at minimum, Nagatos tier)
High Kage Tier (SM Naruto level, MS Obitos Tier)

Troll less and stop stramanning genius


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 16, 2019)

The biggest Obito crybaby since Obito himself said:


> both 14 year old Obito (without Kurama) or Nagato can solo Hashirama mid diff at worst.


----------



## Francyst (Aug 17, 2019)

> Also, it's even easier to place a Genjutsu since Neji has a 359° vision


----------



## Kisame (Aug 17, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> He's...uh.....not wrong.


He's definitely wrong lol. Outlasting someone is defeating them and that's what he's implying.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 17, 2019)

Shark said:


> He's definitely wrong lol. Outlasting someone is defeating them and that's what he's implying.




Whooooooooooooosh


----------



## Kisame (Aug 17, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Whooooooooooooosh


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 17, 2019)

hbcaptain said:


> so even with the 6th gate, Lee is still way slower than BoS Sauce


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 17, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> God Tier (JJ Obito at minimum)
> Demi God Tier (Hashiramas placement, Rinnegan Obito at minimum)
> Top Tier (SM kabuto at minimum, Nagatos tier)
> High Kage Tier (SM Naruto level, MS Obitos Tier)
> ...


Nice save attempt, but there's no difference between Top Tier and Demi God Tier.. They're 2 different names for the same thing: Past Kage level, but not God Tier


WorldsStrongest said:


> *Crying about base Hashirama having a shitty moveset*


I didn't say Hashirama I said base Hashirama. And this isn't a bad statement it's a straight fact. Sage Mode Hashirama has a chance, but Base Hashirama would lose against Kamui or Deva Path


----------



## JayK (Aug 17, 2019)

_Kakashi isn't defeating any of the 5 Kage_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 17, 2019)

JayK said:


> _Kakashi isn't defeating any of the 5 Kage_


He stands a solid chance of defeating Tsunade and wins more times than not against Mei.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 17, 2019)

Lee-Sensei said:


> He stands a solid chance of defeating Tsunade and wins more times than not against Mei.


Keep going


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 17, 2019)

Lee-Sensei said:


> He stands a solid chance of defeating Tsunade and wins more times than not against Mei.




Kakashi while giving a high diff fight to Tsuande loses more times then not, and Mei hardcounters kakashi so yes. 

Honestly kakashi has a higher chance of beating ohnoki because that’s one of the few matches where it’s IC for kakashi to use kamui, so it depends who whipes who first.


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 17, 2019)

Holy shit that’s bad


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 17, 2019)

Jiriaya is low kage


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 17, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Jiriaya is low kage


Who says that


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 17, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Who says that



I read it in the Sakura vs Jman thread


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 17, 2019)

t0xeus said:


>


So...To clarify, you think a Chunin level fighter with 6th Gate is faster than BoS Sasuke who has Kage level speed feats?


MaruUchiha said:


> Nice save attempt, but there's no difference between Top Tier and Demi God Tier


Yeah

Yeah there is

Rinnegan Obito is that difference

Hes literally Nagato PLUS 6 GODDAMN BIJU

If you dont think 6 goddamn Biju are enough of an amp to push someone with all of Nagatos moves, only BETTER VERSIONS of those moves at that, above Nagato himself?

Then youre a moron

Period

Nagato proper lost to ONE BIJU who, while somewhat superior to the Biju Obito has in his control, not by leaps and bounds and CERTAINLY nowhere near their collective power, and Nagato lost to said 1 Biju using a CASUAL TINY TBB

So...Yes CrybabyMaru...There is a difference between a Top tier and a Demi God

And its blatantly obvious

Demi Gods >= Full Kurama > Yang Kurama > 5 BM Jins > Gyuki solo > Nagato are all canon facts

If that doesnt spell a tier gap then youre blind


MaruUchiha said:


> They're 2 different names for the same thing


Not even remotely 


MaruUchiha said:


> I didn't say Hashirama I said base Hashirama


And youre incorrect either fucking way

Nagato or 14 year old Obito, sans Kurama on top of that, soloing Hashirama with mid diff is one of the most cancerous rthings Ive seen in the NBD in months


JayK said:


> _Kakashi isn't defeating any of the 5 Kage_


Tbf I can only see him beating Tsunade with any consistency in a 1v1

Mei would ruin Kakashi via acid mist in a 1v1, shes hella underrated outside of team battles imho


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 17, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> So...To clarify, you think a Chunin level fighter with 6th Gate is faster than BoS Sasuke who has Kage level speed feats?


100% yes.
6G boosts one's speed so much that your fists can cause friction WITH AIR and create flames out of it and you ask this?


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 17, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> 100% yes.


Hard fucking yikes my guy


t0xeus said:


> 6G boosts one's speed so much that your fists can cause friction WITH AIR and create flames out of it and you ask this?


So you think a Taijutsu technique is indicative of raw speed?

So is 6G Lee faster than fucking SPSM Naruto because "muh friction doe"???

Is Asakujaku faster than Hirudora or Yagai or Sekizo because I mean they dont ignite the air so...

This is terrible logic

Ngl


----------



## JayK (Aug 17, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Jiriaya is low kage


That was me.



But you're correct, he is actually an Elite Jonin.


----------



## JayK (Aug 17, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Tbf I can only see him beating Tsunade with any consistency in a 1v1


That alone would make the statement redundant already.

Then again, I for my part don't see him losing to the filler of a Kage that Mei is either. She is just completely lacking in mobility while also lacking a solid defense and I doubt anyone would just let the turret she is fire freely.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 18, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> So you think a Taijutsu technique is indicative of raw speed?
> 
> So is 6G Lee faster than fucking SPSM Naruto because "muh friction doe"???
> 
> ...


Yeah it kinda indicates how fast Kishimoto wanted us to perceive 6G speed boost

I think Lee in 6G is above the general speedster level, so above guys like Hebi Sasuke, Itachi, Base Killer Bee, but only in raw speed. Like how fast he can punch, kick, run.

Why do you think otherwise? He's almost featless, so it's not like you can have a solid grounding to your opinion


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 18, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Hard fucking yikes my guy
> 
> So you think a Taijutsu technique is indicative of raw speed?
> 
> ...


I’m not necessarily agreeing with @t0xeus, but I’d like to point some things out.

1) Being ranked Chunin doesn’t mean much in terms of speed. Pre-Skip he wasn’t already Chunin Level and was probably faster than the average Chunin. He was certainly faster with the Gates as Kakashi needed his Sharingan to this ack him. Even if Lee stayed Chunin Level until the End of Shippuden without any real growth, with 6 Gates he’d be many times faster than a Chunin. The 1st Gate alone boosts a persons speed by a factor of 5.

2) Gai lighting his limbs on fire with his speed was done to indicate how fast Kishimoto wanted him to be. We know that a Hirudora is supposed to be even faster and it stands to reason that his 8G Gated techniques are even faster than that. That’s certainly true of Night Guy.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 18, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Kakashi while giving a high diff fight to Tsuande loses more times then not, and Mei hardcounters kakashi so yes.
> 
> Honestly kakashi has a higher chance of beating ohnoki because that’s one of the few matches where it’s IC for kakashi to use kamui, so it depends who whipes who first.


1) Maybe. I think that it’s debatable though.

2) I don’t see this one. Kakashi usually uses doppelgänger feints to start with and figure out his opponents abilities. He’s faster than her. He has Sharingan precognition. He has powerful Genjutsu. He has a nose keener than a ninja hounds. He had a mastery of all 5 Elements and is fully capable of fighting at long range. He also has Kamui. And he’s a lot smarter than her (I’m not saying that she’s dumb, but Kakashi’s a genius).


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 18, 2019)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Kakashi usually uses doppelgänger feints to start with and figure out his opponents abilities.



All he would figure out is she has some good heals. 



Lee-Sensei said:


> He’s faster than her.



Debatable




Lee-Sensei said:


> He has Sharingan precognition.



This lost out to Zabuza in the war


Lee-Sensei said:


> He has powerful Genjutsu.





Lee-Sensei said:


> He has a nose keener than a ninja hounds



True



Lee-Sensei said:


> He had a mastery of all 5 Elements



I wouldn’t say mastery, this insinutates he’s as good as someone like Orochimaru or hiruzen who dwarf his ninjutsu mastery. He could even muster up a wind jutsu to counter hidden mist. 



Lee-Sensei said:


> He also has Kamui



Tsuande lacks any big ninjutsu for him to warp away. 

Also don’t even try with the kamui headsnipe. He wouldn’t use it on deva path.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 18, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Kakashi hasn’t warped something faster then the Doton wall


----------



## Turrin (Aug 18, 2019)

@MaruUchiha 

“Kakashi is wrong about the speed of his own Jutsu”


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 18, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> All he would figure out is she has some good heals.
> 
> Debatable
> 
> ...


I was talking about Mei, although I could make a case against Tsunade too.

1) Sharingan lost to Zabuza during the War?

2) He can warp away parts of her body like he did with Deidara the first time that he used it.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 18, 2019)

Turrin said:


> @MaruUchiha
> 
> “Kakashi is wrong about the speed of his own Jutsu”


How can you see how fast Kakashi warped that nail and Bijuu Mode Naruto but think Earth Wall is faster?


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 18, 2019)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I was talking about Mei, although I could make a case against Tsunade too.
> 
> 1) Sharingan lost to Zabuza during the War?
> 
> 2) He can warp away parts of her body like he did with Deidara the first time that he used it.




Wait is this Mei or tsunade?


Also in the war Zabuza slashed kakashi while kakashi was looking st him with sharingan


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 18, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> *Prove Zetsus need to breathe*. Even if you could (which *you can't*)i never said *Obito* was full Zetsu, he only *benefits from the same things they do like not needing food, water, and possibly even oxygen *





WorldsStrongest said:


> Ive proven it in the past only for you to ignore it
> 
> *Link Removed* *Link Removed*
> 
> ...


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 18, 2019)

Tsuande didn’t outspeed mei’s handseals


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 18, 2019)

Wave arc kakashi has better reactions then tsunade


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 18, 2019)

The new song by The Sannin Band


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 18, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> The new song by The Sannin Band





*Spoiler*: __ 




Wtf, the instrumental is actually not half bad... Since Android did the vocals, I'm guessing OWYB was responsible for the instrumental...


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 18, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the lyrics were devoted to JuicyG. From Shazam


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 18, 2019)

t0xeus said:


>


He doesn’t have a lot of feats, but I’d be shocked if BoS Sasuke was faster than 6 Gates Lee.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 18, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Wait is this Mei or tsunade?
> 
> 
> Also in the war Zabuza slashed kakashi while kakashi was looking st him with sharingan


It was about Mei, but I decided to address a couple of your points about Tsunade. I’m not saying that Kakashi would win, but a decent argument can be made for it.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 18, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> *Taking my words out of context and delusionally thinking he debunked my claim*


>Asked him for proof Zetsus need to breathe

>Shows proof Obito needs to breathe instead of Zetsu

I never said Obito doesn't breathe I said does he need to? He benefits from not needing food or water like Zetsus, and Zetsus don't need oxygen either therefore he should also not need it. We've also seen Obito eat Dango but he doesn't need to eat, it's really simple actually just not for you apparently


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 18, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> >Asked him for proof Zetsus need to breathe
> 
> >Shows proof Obito needs to breathe


You cant be this simple 

Your premise was that Obito doesnt need to breathe...It doesnt matter what you specifically asked me for, I gave you direct scans of OBITO BREATHING

Your premise, and therefore all things pertaining to it, was flawed and proven flawed, therefore the entire argument after that is moot af

Jesus 


MaruUchiha said:


> Zetsus don't need oxygen either therefore he should also not need it.


Well he blatantly does

So your fanfic butthurt on what Obito "should have cuz hes da bestest" or whatever doesnt matter

As its not true

Youre convienltly forgetting Obito has half of a human body which also comes with uman needs

As I ve proved...3 fucking times over for 3 different versions of Obito...

You lose

As fucking always


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 18, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> >Asked him for proof Zetsus need to breathe
> 
> >Shows proof Obito needs to breathe instead of Zetsu
> 
> I never said Obito doesn't breathe I said does he need to? He benefits from not needing food or water like Zetsus, and Zetsus don't need oxygen either therefore he should also not need it. We've also seen Obito eat Dango but he doesn't need to eat, it's really simple actually just not for you apparently





WorldsStrongest said:


> You cant be this simple
> 
> Your premise was that Obito doesnt need to breathe...It doesnt matter what you specifically asked me for, I gave you direct scans of OBITO BREATHING
> 
> ...


*Interpretation #1.* The primary purpose of breathing (for humans) is respiration. Since Zetsu doesn't need food, it's actually not a stretch to imagine that Tobi doesn't need oxygen either (at least for cases where he is not moving much). However, there may be cases where he overexerts himself and does need to speed up the process of respiration, which would explain the heavy breathing, which really is similar to how a typical human being functions.

*Interpretation #2.* On the other hand, it's also possible he does still need oxygen even in the stationary case, since, we don't know the exact specifics of how Zetsu works. For instance, it could be that Zetsu cells self-produce glucose (eliminating the need for external food supplies), just like how leaves make their own food.

Neither interpretation would be particularly surprising, given that White Zetsu is able to heal wounds and has genetic information identical to Hashirama's cells.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 18, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> Neither interpretation would be particularly surprising, given that White Zetsu is able to heal wounds and has genetic information identical to Hashirama's cells.


Hashiram ahimself with more potent lifeforce than the Zetsus and a comparable if not superior HEaling factor, considering they are made from his own watered down cells, still needs to breathe

Freaking JUUBI JINS still need to breathe

KAGUYA still needs to breathe

Its pretty clear run of the mill MS Obito, who is still LITERALLY HALF OF WHAT HE USED TO BE, needs to breathe


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 18, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Your premise was that Obito doesnt need to breathe...It doesnt matter what you specifically asked me for, I gave you direct scans of OBITO BREATHING



Like I said this is really simple just not for you.. Those scans don't debunk my claim because I never said Obito *doesn't* breathe I said does he *need* to! You need to show me scans of Zetsus breathing or saying they need oxygen not a scan of Obito, once again he was shown eating Dango but does that mean he *needs* to eat? Why am I wasting my time? Guarantee you're gonna just keep restating the same shit like you're doing now 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Youre convienltly forgetting Obito has half of a human body which also comes with uman needs


So half his body needs food and water too right? Wrong


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 18, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Hashiram ahimself with more potent lifeforce than the Zetsus and a comparable if not superior HEaling factor, considering they are made from his own watered down cells, still needs to breathe
> 
> Freaking JUUBI JINS still need to breathe
> 
> ...


All these ninja have superpowers and stuff. All I'm saying is... since Zetsu doesn't even need food (such an important necessity for 99.99% of humans), it's not a stretch to suggest that within this shounen with superpowers that a character may not need to breathe when they're relaxed. I accept that there can be two opposing interpretations.


----------



## Android (Aug 18, 2019)

I see London I see France

I see @Santoryu's hamburger shaped ass ....


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 18, 2019)

Android said:


> I see London I see France
> 
> I see @Santoryu's hamburger shaped ass ....


Ok THAT is lewd!


----------



## Android (Aug 18, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> Ok THAT is lewd!


Yup.

Might as well check yourself for pregnancy, ladyboy.


----------



## Android (Aug 20, 2019)

Edogawa said:


> DMS Kakashi > Kaguya as shown in the manga





Edogawa said:


> DMS Kakashi > Kaguya as shown in the manga





Edogawa said:


> DMS Kakashi > Kaguya as shown in the manga





Edogawa said:


> DMS Kakashi > Kaguya as shown in the manga






Edogawa said:


> DMS Kakashi > Kaguya as shown in the manga






Edogawa said:


> DMS Kakashi > Kaguya as shown in the manga






Edogawa said:


> DMS Kakashi > Kaguya as shown in the manga






Edogawa said:


> DMS Kakashi > Kaguya as shown in the manga






Edogawa said:


> DMS Kakashi > Kaguya as shown in the manga






Edogawa said:


> DMS Kakashi > Kaguya as shown in the manga


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 20, 2019)

Android said:


>


DMS Kakashi > Kaguya as shown in the manga


----------



## JayK (Aug 20, 2019)

DMS Kakashi > Kaguya as shown in the manga


----------



## Android (Aug 20, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> DMS Kakashi > Kaguya as shown in the manga


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 20, 2019)

Android said:


>


DMS Kakashi > Kaguya as shown in the manga


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 20, 2019)

Kaguya ass shown in the manga


----------



## Android (Aug 20, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> DMS Kakashi > Kaguya as shown in the manga


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 20, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Kaguya ass shown in the manga


Kaguya lowkey thicc asf


----------



## Onda Vital (Aug 20, 2019)

Chojuro ..... above BM Minato, BM Naruto, Rinnegan Obito and SM Kabuto w/Edo Tensei as shown in the manga


----------



## JayK (Aug 20, 2019)

Tsunade can react to the speed of light


----------



## Ultrafragor (Aug 20, 2019)

Everyone that's been trying to argue that Sakura is secretly a taijutsu genius for the past week has been filling this forum up with piles and piles of garbage posts


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 20, 2019)

JayK said:


> Tsunade can react to the speed of light


Rikudou Madara can't tag Tsunade with Ranton kouga. Seems like Naruto has a long way to go if he wants to surpass his predecessors.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 20, 2019)

he wanted body


----------



## Android (Aug 20, 2019)

KusageRose said:


> BM Naruto is stronger than the rusty Adult Naruto that fought Momoshiki.



Some of these new comers are indeed stupid.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 20, 2019)

KusageRose said:


> BM Naruto is stronger than the rusty Adult Naruto that fought Momoshiki


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 20, 2019)

*Why Kisame is Low-Kage / Top Jonin*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KusageRose (Aug 20, 2019)

Android said:


> Some of these new comers are indeed stupid.


You guys are the stupid ones. I’m only new to this forum and by far this is the worst. All Wank no facts. The Wank is unreal, learn your canon. No wonder this shit is half dead


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 20, 2019)

KusageRose said:


> All Wank no facts.



This is a great slogan however!


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 20, 2019)

KusageRose said:


> I’m only new to this forum and by far this is the worst. All Wank no facts. The Wank is unreal, learn your canon. No wonder this shit is half dead


You're not helping with statements like this


KusageRose said:


> BM Naruto is stronger than the rusty Adult Naruto that fought Momoshiki


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 20, 2019)

KusageRose said:


> You guys are the stupid ones. I’m only new to this forum and by far this is the worst. All Wank no facts. The Wank is unreal, learn your canon. No wonder this shit is half dead


I mean...Dont get me wrong...

The fact this kid actually said “BM Naruto > Naruto vs Momo” makes him REALLY OFF about his opinions...

But...


KusageRose said:


> this forum and by far this is the worst. All Wank no facts. The Wank is unreal, learn your canon.


Hes got a point here with a lot of you 

Im noticing lately that a lot of the “veterans” or whatever have devolved over the last year and now just fly by the seat of their oversized clown pants

And whatever backup dancers subscribe to the same bandwagon go right along with them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KusageRose (Aug 20, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> You're not helping with statements like this


That rep was accidental. Anyway, it’s a wank station. “OH KAGUYA SLAPS” “KAGUYA SLAPS” “HASHI SLAPS” “MADARA SLAPS” just stop it. No substance. And I will review the manga with each and every one of you via Discord, Google Hangouts, Overtone, etc because it seems to be y’all have forgotten what canon material is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Aug 20, 2019)

Was told doton wall > susanoo arrows in speed and it just kinda broke my will to keep responding.

Feel like given that and multiple other examples over the last while he's gotta just be trolling at this point. Chiyo's resurrection having as much impact on a battlefield as the 8th Gate, C's genjutsu is something most of the narutoverse can't handle, Temari's wind summon thing could > hirudora in terms of potency, claiming because Asuma cut Kisame that is somehow severely detrimental to Kisame's standing in the manga..

I try to be positive towards everyone and their opinions I just can't with this anymore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 20, 2019)

KusageRose said:


> That rep was accidental. Anyway, it’s a wank station. “OH KAGUYA SLAPS” “KAGUYA SLAPS” “HASHI SLAPS” “MADARA SLAPS” just stop it. No substance. And I will review the manga with each and every one of you via Discord, Google Hangouts, Overtone, etc because it seems to be y’all have forgotten what canon material is


We (here having the definition of “posters with any integrity left”) usually just discuss the manga here


----------



## KusageRose (Aug 20, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> We (here having the definition of “posters with any integrity left”) usually just discuss the manga here


Oh that’s fine. I was just saying because going back and forth is a lot faster and more real-time if anyone seriously wanted to take to Discord then that is an option


----------



## Zembie (Aug 20, 2019)

@KusageRose What's a statement that you personally disagrew with that you saw on here.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 20, 2019)

@KusageRose honestly the first time I've seen somebody willing to discuss matters over discord. Commendable.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 20, 2019)

Zembie said:


> @KusageRose What's a statement that you personally disagrew with that you saw on here.


5 bucks on it being something from the Sannin band


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 20, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> @KusageRose honestly the first time I've seen somebody willing to discuss manners over discord. Commendable.


Manners?


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 20, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Manners?


oops, matters, not manners lol. Im on phone.


----------



## Android (Aug 20, 2019)

KusageRose said:


> You guys are the stupid ones. I’m only new to this forum and by far this is the worst. All Wank no facts. The Wank is unreal, learn your canon. No wonder this shit is half dead


Let's talk facts:

- SPSM >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Bijuu mode. By feats and statements.

- Naruto is Sasuke's equal in Boruto (again by both statements and feats). No way Naruto would be the equivalent of a Rinnegan user with a power inferior to Bijuu mode.

- Naruto's powet as a Hokage is 100% Kurama Bijuu mode stacked up with SPSM. How in THE NAME OF FUCK would 50% Kurama Bijuu mode be equal to that ? Let alone superior (tbh, just thinking about the mental gymnastics that let you reach this conclusion makes my head hurts).

- Hokage Naruto is stated to be the strongest Hokage in history. Which includes Hashirama who is STATED TO BE STRONGER THAN Bijuu mode Naruto in the war.


In the words of Samuel L. Jackson, those are some stats for your ass.


If you believe Hokage Naruto is weaker than 50% Bijuu mode then I suggest next time you read something that requires FAR less brain capacity than Naruto manga

Which didn't require that much to begin with


----------



## Android (Aug 20, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> oops, matters, not manners lol. Im on phone.


Don't pull a Turrin on us


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 20, 2019)

Android said:


> Don't pull a Turrin on us


It was a honest mistake <3


----------



## Android (Aug 20, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> It was a honest mistake <3


Yeah horny mistakes do happen.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 20, 2019)

Android said:


> Yeah horny mistakes do happen.


Penis arc


----------



## Android (Aug 20, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Penis arc


Kiss-me-same


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 20, 2019)

Android said:


> Naruto is Sasuke's equal in Boruto (again by both statements and feats)


Quoted so Android cant backpedal in the future and this can just be shoved in his face repeatedly 


Android said:


> Hashirama who is STATED TO BE STRONGER THAN Bijuu mode Naruto in the war.


Quoted for the same reason

Now we play the waiting game


----------



## KusageRose (Aug 20, 2019)

Android said:


> Let's talk facts:
> 
> - SPSM >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Bijuu mode. By feats and statements.
> 
> ...


So what? The strongest Hokage with SOSP power perhaps I’ll give you, not the trash that fought Momo. He didn’t display 1/3 of the feats he pulled off in the WA and against Sasuke in their final battle. Very slow reactions. Much lower durability. You say he’s Sasuke’s equal, while Sasuke could do nothing more than prep a rib cage Susanoo before getting clammered by Momo. Garbage. In fact, that’s pretty much all he showed was rib cage Susanoo. While Naruto is getting papped down by chakra rods like fodder trash Young Boruto had to step in and own his pops. Momo might as well have scoffed and spit on him .


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 20, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> I mean...Dont get me wrong...
> 
> The fact this kid actually said “BM Naruto > Naruto vs Momo” makes him REALLY OFF about his opinions...
> 
> ...


Irony has arrived just in time


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 20, 2019)

KusageRose said:


> The strongest Hokage with SOSP power perhaps I’ll give you, not the trash that fought Momo


...

The one who fought momo is still that Hokage

Hes at half power or some shit, but half of that power is still more than enough to eat literally anyone on BM Narutos level alive no diff


KusageRose said:


> He didn’t display 1/3 of the feats he pulled off in the WA and against Sasuke in their final battle


He didnt display any Ninjutsu feats because Momo would have eaten them and just used them against him at double strength

Sasuke states this, thats why they fight with largely just H2H




KusageRose said:


> Very slow reactions


Yeah no

He keeps up with Rinnegan Sasuke who, when younger and weaker and slower, can do this to fucking JJ Madara kiddo

*Link Removed* 


Hes also keeping pace with momoshiki the entire fight, Momoshiki whos FASTER than Sasuke OR Naruto himself

"Very slow reactions"

What a gem


KusageRose said:


> Much lower durability


Yeah no

Naruto and Sasuek were taking hits from a guy who destroyed entire mountains with just teh SHOCKWAVE of MOVING FORWARD

Momoshiki is an amped as all hell Otsutuski...The fact you think being damaged by him translates to "low durability" means you have no clue what youre on about right now


KusageRose said:


> You say he’s Sasuke’s equal, while Sasuke could do nothing more than prep a rib cage Susanoo before getting clammered by Momo. Garbage.


Lolworthy



But ok

Sasuke never accomplished anything 


KusageRose said:


> Naruto is getting papped down by chakra rods like fodder trash Young Boruto had to step in and own his pops. Momo might as well have scoffed and spit on him .


HA


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 20, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Irony has arrived just in time


You live in a perpetual state of irony kiddo

This tongue in cheek accusation being a textbook example


----------



## Francyst (Aug 20, 2019)

KusageRose said:


> You guys are the stupid ones.





KusageRose said:


> What is this Kaguya wank when this chick got tagged by Sakura?


----------



## Grinningfox (Aug 20, 2019)

Tobirama can solo Minato and A3 

Courtesy of @t0xeus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 20, 2019)

Grinningfox said:


> Tobirama can solo Minato and A3
> 
> Courtesy of @t0xeus



Gold.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 20, 2019)

Grinningfox said:


> Tobirama can solo Minato and A3
> 
> Courtesy of @t0xeus


Cringe

Ask anybody who binge-read the manga when it was at least up to JJ-Obito fight and they'll arrive at the same conclusion

It's delusional Minato fans stuck in the pre-founders introduction mindset who dwell on decades old databook statements to make Minato into what he's not by the time we got to see him in action during WA

Whenever I ask Minato fans what is his hype, it's databook statement or Bee trembling EVERY. SINGLE. TIME.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Aug 20, 2019)

That guy that recently made a Kisame thread. Dude is ballistic!


----------



## hbcaptain (Aug 21, 2019)

Any (Kakuzu's) Mask can solo (adult Sakura) here, low diff


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 21, 2019)

"a mangekyo sharingan user healhy who mastered his ms and his his ms until susanno tengu full form = blind , terrible pain , caughing blood , body very weak"


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 21, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> "a mangekyo sharingan user healhy who mastered his ms and his his ms until susanno tengu full form = blind , terrible pain , caughing blood , body very weak"



there's only one poster who would employ such a construction......

HE WANTED BODY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Android (Aug 21, 2019)

"Shin Suusenju is massively far more durable than Sasuke's Rinnegan-PS and Naruto's RSM avatar. It took a dozen Kyuubi Bijuu Bomb with PS and came up unscratched"


----------



## Grinningfox (Aug 21, 2019)

Android said:


> "Shin Suusenju is massively far more durable than Sasuke's Rinnegan-PS and Naruto's RSM avatar. It took a dozen Kyuubi Bijuu Bomb with PS and came up unscratched"


Who was this ?


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 21, 2019)

Android said:


> Shin Suusenju is massively far more durable than Sasuke's Rinnegan-PS


I wonder which founders wanker said this.. I guess they still ignore 1000 Hands couldn't even completely destroy Susanoo armor which is even weaker than Perfect Susanoo


----------



## Android (Aug 21, 2019)

Grinningfox said:


> Who was this ?


A blast from the past.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 21, 2019)

Android said:


> A blast from the past.


Tbf the Hashirama wank here from the past was just horrible man, I tell ya.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 21, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Tbf the Hashirama wank here from the past was just horrible man, I tell ya.


Founders were never wanked, lmao

Right now they are downplayed super hard


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 21, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Founders were never wanked
> Right now they are downplayed super hard


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 21, 2019)

Sexy Jutsu!

Mods, can we pin this thread already pretty please?
@Blu-ray @LostSelf


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 21, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Sexy Jutsu!
> 
> Mods, can we pin this thread already pretty please?
> @Blu-ray @LostSelf


Just rename the NBd convo thread to "Worst Statements" and we have both issues solved at once:
convo becomes active + this thread is pinned


----------



## Francyst (Aug 21, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Just rename the NBd convo thread to "Worst Statements" and we have both issues solved at once:
> convo becomes active + this thread is pinned


Words cannot express how disrespectful it would be to merge or discard Lord Omote's legendary library of stupidity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Aug 21, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Tbf the Hashirama wank here from the past was just horrible man, I tell ya.


tell me about it... 

it's like they were feeding on Hashi's milk for a living...


----------



## Android (Aug 21, 2019)

Hussain said:


> feeding on Hashi's milk


I think I'm gonna throw up ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 21, 2019)

Android said:


> I think I'm gonna throw up ....


You want some?


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 21, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> You want some?


 What in the actual fuck is this abomination...
I give up, I cannot unsee this...


----------



## Android (Aug 21, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> You want some?


I wish I could neg you right now ...


----------



## JayK (Aug 21, 2019)

thanks for ruining my day


----------



## JayK (Aug 21, 2019)

COR destroying V4 Susano'o and killing a Bijuu

dumb af


----------



## X III (Aug 21, 2019)

JayK said:


> COR destroying V4 Susano'o and killing a Bijuu
> 
> dumb af


Let me guess: Edogawa?


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 22, 2019)

JayK said:


> COR destroying V4 Susano'o and killing a Bijuu
> 
> dumb af


*COFRS


----------



## Stonaem (Aug 22, 2019)

I've seen some bad statements but im not sure any of them belong in a 'worst' thread.

Do threads count?
Like if there's a matchup pitting one character against four others who could solo the first


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 22, 2019)

Naemlis Orez said:


> I've seen some bad statements but im not sure any of them belong in a 'worst' thread.
> 
> Do threads count?
> Like if there's a matchup pitting one character against four others who could solo the first


Yeah anything counts


----------



## Stonaem (Aug 22, 2019)

Then most threads where Konan.is pitted against  Low Kage or put into a team scenario.

As you know i rate her very highly in all regards. So these threads amount to a statement that she is low.kage or needs teammates


----------



## JayK (Aug 22, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> *COFRS


still dumb af

How is that garbage supposed to kill a Biju which survive their own BB exploding?





X III said:


> Let me guess: Edogawa?


Wasn't him.

The poster is certainly on his general level though.


----------



## Francyst (Aug 22, 2019)

Naemlis Orez said:


> Then most threads where Konan.is pitted against  Low Kage or put into a team scenario.
> 
> As you know i rate her very highly in all regards. So these threads amount to a statement that she is low.kage or needs teammates


You have Haku and WA Hinata at Mid Kage so I think it would be best to ignore your heart


----------



## Android (Aug 23, 2019)

"Angry SSJ2 Vegeta can probably go toe to toe with SSJSS Goku because he pushed back Beerus".


----------



## Android (Aug 23, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Bunta gets low-diffed with Raikiri / Nunchaks



Sorry t0x, gotta do my job

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 23, 2019)

Android said:


> Sorry t0x, gotta do my job


Phenomenal work ethic..
Hope you get your well deserved promotion soon!


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 23, 2019)

Android said:


> Sorry t0x, gotta do my job



Might need to rename this thread t0xeus's greatest hits!


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 23, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Might need to rename this thread t0xeus's greatest hits!


Might just rename it to "the canon dieners' circlejerk thread" in that case!


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 23, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Might just rename it to "the canon dieners' circlejerk thread" in that case!



I got a better one!

"t0xeus wouldn't recognize irony if he fell out of the irony tree and hit every ironic branch on the way down" thread.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 23, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> I got a better one!
> 
> "t0xeus wouldn't recognize irony if he fell out of the irony tree and hit every ironic branch on the way down" thread.


Pot. Kettle. Black.

My post was also ironic, Mr. Multi-Pass!


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 23, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Pot. Kettle. Black.



Minato. Faster. Than. Tobirama.

Trigger INCOMING


> My post was also ironic, Mr. Multi-Pass!



I *know that*.

Whoooooosh


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## t0xeus (Aug 23, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Minato. Faster. Than. Tobirama.
> 
> Trigger INCOMING
> 
> ...


Don't worry, I am aware that I am in the circlejerk thread, thus I gotta act like the average NBd member

*beep* *boop* Minato is the fastest ninja ever, I heard someone say so so it must be totally true *beep* Minato solos neg diff loool *boop*


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 23, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Don't worry, I am aware that I am in the circlejerk thread, thus I gotta act like the average NBd member
> 
> *beep* *boop* Minato is the fastest ninja ever, I heard canon say so so it must be totally true *beep* Minato solos neg diff loool *boop*



Fixed that for ya!


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 23, 2019)

Holy shit we're on 100 pages already 


ShinAkuma said:


> Fixed that for ya!




*Spoiler*: __ 



no. Fake and gay, canon does not say shit about this


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 23, 2019)

Lot of lubriqueness going on here


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 23, 2019)

Hazuki said:


> wow what a great argument
> i used to post in this forum since almost 14 years and you are the first one who argue so well
> seemingly you argue the same way like your signature
> still i don't think the real tobirama would have argue like you


----------



## Zembie (Aug 23, 2019)

This thread just reeks of SEX. It disgusts me greatly.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 23, 2019)

Santoryu said:


>


If his posts are this bad now, I can't imagine what his posting was like 10 years ago..

Can you dig deeper for us for the gold, Santoryu?


----------



## Trojan (Aug 23, 2019)

t0xeus's posts rival even Turrin's posts. Which is pretty amazing feat if you think about it...


-----
OT:  
"itachi is a high-Kage level"


----------



## Onda Vital (Aug 23, 2019)

Hussain said:


> "itachi is a high-Kage level"


I think that is something 90% of NBD agrees on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Devil_Jin (Aug 23, 2019)

Onda Vital said:


> I think that is something 90% of NBD agrees on.


Not when kishi the actual author which has also spent a lot of time in NBD and has clear understanding of tierings stated the akatsuki is jonin level


----------



## Onda Vital (Aug 23, 2019)

Amirsh said:


> Not when kishi the actual author which has also spent a lot of time in NBD and has clear understanding of tierings stated the akatsuki is jonin level


What is Kishi's account name? Turrin?


----------



## Android (Aug 23, 2019)

Hussain said:


> t0xeus's posts rival even Turrin's posts.


Which one?


----------



## Devil_Jin (Aug 23, 2019)

Onda Vital said:


> What is Kishi's account name? Turrin?


No kishi is a minato fan, Turrin is not


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 23, 2019)

At least my comeback refreshed the stallness of this place 

Can't have everybody wanking Minato forever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Aug 23, 2019)

Onda Vital said:


> I think that is something 90% of NBD agrees on.


poor reading comprehension, nothing new. 
Even when the author spoon-feeds them, they still can't understand... 


Amirsh said:


> Not when kishi the actual author which has also spent a lot of time in NBD and has clear understanding of tierings stated the akatsuki is jonin level






Android said:


> Which one?



All of his posts are awful  
there is probably 1 post in every 300 posts that makes sense... 

the rest are Turrin's tier stupid...


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 23, 2019)

Hussain said:


> poor reading comprehension, nothing new.
> Even when the author spoon-feeds them, they still can't understand...
> 
> 
> ...


The fact that I like Madara and you don't along with the fact that I bash your favs means it doesn't matter what arguments I use, you'll still disagree 

We can be friends in Boruto chapter threads at least


----------



## Trojan (Aug 23, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> The fact that I like Madara and you don't along with the fact that I bash your favs means it doesn't matter what arguments I use, you'll still disagree


liking a character or not does not have to do with a post being dumb or not tho... 
I don't agree with @UchihaX28 for example, but I wouldn't call his posts dumb...  



t0xeus said:


> We can be friends in Boruto chapter threads at least


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 23, 2019)

Hussain said:


> liking a character or not does not have to do with a post being dumb or not tho...
> I don't agree with @UchihaX28 for example, but I wouldn't call his posts dumb...


So what makes my posts dumb


----------



## Android (Aug 23, 2019)

Makes me real sad to see two of my favorite posters butting heads ...


----------



## Devil_Jin (Aug 23, 2019)

Hussain said:


> poor reading comprehension, nothing new.
> Even when the author spoon-feeds them, they still can't understand...
> 
> 
> ...


I got your back man you don't need to waste your time linking the interview


----------



## Trojan (Aug 23, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> So what makes my posts dumb


either extreme lack of reading comprehension
or flat out being dishonest for the sake of trolling...

I was just looking at the other thread, and you posted some rubbish like this...



Android said:


> Speed





t0xeus said:


> Hashirama
> Base Hashirama = EMS users = BSM Naruto
> SM Hashirama > EMS users = BSM Naruto


(regardless of the other things)


like how do you read the manga, and then you come up with such a stupid conclusion? 

Naruto has been praised for his speed like a trillion time, surpassed the fastest man around (A) and was compared to Minato who flat out left Hashirama in the dust, and this is your conclusion? 



I understand if someone can disagree on some minor points here and there, but plot-driven and focused scenes? 


I understand if people want to compare things that were not compared in the manga (for example, some might say A3 > Gengetsu, others might say Gengetsu > A3), but don't get those who might claim (Mu > Gengetsu) or (Gengetsu > Mu) in a fight between them...


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 23, 2019)

Android said:


> Makes me real sad to see two of my favorite posters butting heads ...


Don't worry, mama and papa are just fighting over some nonsense

Other than that they still love each other very much


----------



## Android (Aug 23, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Don't worry, mama and papa are just fighting over some nonsense
> 
> Other than that they still love each other very much


Ok mama


----------



## JayK (Aug 23, 2019)

Tsunade beating A3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JayK (Aug 23, 2019)

Katsuyu's Acid and Tsunade's punches doing anything to motherfucking A3

the friend who took a KCM Naruto FRS straight into his visage


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 23, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Gamabunta alone solos; there is literally nothing Gai or Kakashi can do to damage him when he survived this:
> 
> And there is nothing they can do to defends against water gun shot that countered 4 of those


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 23, 2019)

Santoryu said:


>




Oh my goodness that’s bad


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Aug 23, 2019)

JayK said:


> Katsuyu's Acid and Tsunade's punches doing anything to motherfucking A3
> 
> the friend who took a KCM Naruto FRS straight into his visage



It doesn't matter as it pertains to Tsunade vs A3 cause A3 isn't getting tagged by the acid, but there's something to look in to with acidic abilities vs chakra constructs in this manga. Mei's acidic mist was capable of melting susanoo, another chakra construct. It's obviously conjecture how a different kind of acid would interact with a different kind of chakra construct, but it's something worth looking in to imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Turrin (Aug 23, 2019)

Santoryu said:


>


Aka Raikiri can pierce through something a Bijuu Drilling Air Bullet can’t


----------



## JayK (Aug 23, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> It doesn't matter as it pertains to Tsunade vs A3 cause A3 isn't getting tagged by the acid


Fair enough.



~Kakashi~ said:


> *Mei's acidic mist was capable of melting susanoo*, another chakra construct. It's obviously conjecture how a different kind of acid would interact with a different kind of chakra construct, but it's something worth looking in to imo.


Wasn't it the ribcage she melted?

You can make a more than solid case to put A3 on par with at least V3/V4 Susano'o durability wise.


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Aug 23, 2019)

JayK said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> 
> Wasn't it the ribcage she melted?
> ...



Yea, if I recall it was.

And yeah, trying to figure out what levels of acid can melt what chakra constructs is all a guessing game at best. Just think it's an interesting note.


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 23, 2019)

JayK said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> 
> Wasn't it the ribcage she melted?
> ...




But does acid even account for durability? I think resisting being melted by acid would be a different category then straight durability.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 23, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Oh my goodness that’s bad



Lewd as fuck wouldn't you agree?

Everybody knows Bunta punts base Masters in like 25 seconds!


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Aug 23, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Lewd as fuck wouldn't you agree?
> 
> Everybody knows Bunta punts base Masters in like 25 seconds!



Bunta can't keep up with wheelchair Gai's after image-creating movements tbh


----------



## JayK (Aug 23, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> But does acid even account for durability? I think resisting being melted by acid would be a different category then straight durability.


You don't need any special sort of resistance to resist being melted aside from normal durability.

This misconception is also the reason why a lot of idiots believe that Jinton bypasses durability.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 23, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> Bunta can't keep up with wheelchair Gai's after image-creating movements tbh









Well played sir, well played.


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Aug 23, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Well played sir, well played.



Just wait til the novel or chapter of Boruto where sharinganless Kakashi and wheelchair Gai tag team the final villain of Boruto and prove they're stronger than Naruto and Sasuke. 

Glorious days are ahead, my friend.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 23, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> Just wait til the novel or chapter of Boruto where sharinganless Kakashi and wheelchair Gai tag team the final villain of Boruto and prove they're stronger than Naruto and Sasuke.
> 
> Glorious days are ahead, my friend.



Might be time to jump on the Masters bandwagon!

Can I be in both the Sannin band and the Masters boy band simultaneously?

Masters back alright!

@Santoryu is there a spot for me?


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 23, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Might be time to jump on the Masters bandwagon!
> 
> Can I be in both the Sannin band and the Masters boy band simultaneously?
> 
> ...



There is no such thing as the Masters band I'm afraid.

Only the Sannin Band/


----------



## Android (Aug 23, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Oh my goodness that’s bad


If you think that's worse than base Gai beating Jiraiya then you're a fool.


----------



## Android (Aug 23, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Masters boy band


They are called "the masters dick-riders".

Not a band.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 23, 2019)

Android said:


> They are called "the masters dick-riders".
> 
> Not a band.



I sit corrected!

"Masters Dick Riders" it is HENCEFORTH BY DECREE OF ANDROID UNDERSIGNED BY SHINAKUMA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Android (Aug 23, 2019)

"You're a nice guy Android"

Someone told me this on PM. I think it belongs in here


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Aug 23, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Might be time to jump on the Masters bandwagon!
> 
> Can I be in both the Sannin band and the Masters boy band simultaneously?
> 
> ...



Which one is NSYNC and which one is the Backstreet Boys?


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 23, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> Which one is NSYNC and which one is the Backstreet Boys?



Sannin Band is the Beatles.

Masters band (Masters Dick Riders Henceforth) is like 98 degrees or No Mercy or whatever low tier boybands were around.


----------



## Zef (Aug 23, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> I'll post some recent and classic ones to spice things up.
> 
> _Hall of Shame:_
> 
> Tsunade regrowing a head


----------



## Android (Aug 23, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Masters band (Masters Dick Riders Henceforth) is like 98 degrees or No Mercy or whatever low tier boybands were around.


Spice girls ?


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Aug 23, 2019)

Android said:


> Spice girls ?



I like that better.

Gotta at least have the one hit wonder to reflect the 8th Gate. 98 Degrees and No Mercy don't have that, but..


----------



## Android (Aug 23, 2019)

Sooooooo ....... which one is getting David Beckham's dick ?


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 23, 2019)

Android said:


> Sooooooo ....... which one is getting David Beckham's dick ?



Has to be @Santoryu


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 24, 2019)

Hussain said:


> either extreme lack of reading comprehension
> or flat out being dishonest for the sake of trolling...
> 
> I was just looking at the other thread, and you posted some rubbish like this...
> ...


Race to the battlefield is not a reliable source for who's fast. At best if I go with your interpretation that they used Shunshin, we can go with Minato being fastest but he might have used KCM for an example or something.

It just doesn't prove Base Minato > Base Hashirama to me, and even then the thread was not even about Base Hashirama but SM Hashirama who is featless / hypeless in speed because he didn't really have much panel-time

Only things we know about SM Hashirama:
- used SM only when he got serious against EMS Madara + Kurama, but kept up with Madara's moves even prior to this
- used SM to Deity Gate Juubi/to

I could be missing something, but basically no speed feats

So we have to scale him by looking at Base Hashi feats which are - fighting EMS Madara and doing well, failing to react to JJ Obito, fighting ET EMS/Rinnengan Madara and not losing horribly

So this puts him somewhere on EMS Madara level, who performed at EMS Sasuke level

That's how I scale Hashi, idk what's wrong with it


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Race to the battlefield is not a reliable source for who's fast. At best if I go with your interpretation that they used Shunshin, we can go with Minato being fastest but he might have used KCM for an example or something.
> 
> It just doesn't prove Base Minato > Base Hashirama to me, and even then the thread was not even about Base Hashirama but SM Hashirama who is featless / hypeless in speed because he didn't really have much panel-time
> 
> ...


Obvious founder bias is obvious, Base hashirama never fought EMS Madara in CQC as I already shown you in the previous thread.

"I did you a favor and looked into the manga scans you mentioned, and nothing implies Base Hashirama can keep up with EMS Madara in CQC or his reaction/reflexes being on par with EMS Madara

We have Hashirama fighting EMS Madara in base the first time Madara fought with EMS[/QUOTE]
Yes and Madara goes straight into Susanoo followed by an off-panel defeat. Ain't that a bitch?




> Then we have Base Hashirama fighting EMS Madara in Base and keeping up with his attacks after Madara attacks Konoha (VotE)
> Hashi goes SM only after he gets killing intent to fight EMS Madara WITH Kurama on equal footing


Nope, Madara activates his Mangekyou *AFTER* the clash:

*Spoiler*: __ 










> And then we have ET Hashi in Base clashing in CQC with ET Rinnengan/EMS Madara


This has never happened, Edo Madara has not used EMS against Hashirama.

*Spoiler*: _Hashirama is in SM Here_ 




and if you're talking about later clashes, Madara is not using his EMS but the Rinnegan which does not grant precog:






> And also we have like 3-4 panels of Hashi and Madara clashing swords meeting in middle from flashbacks in the chapters Hashirama is talking about his story


When? I hope you're not talking about MS Madara here.


> + when Obito is talking to Sasuke about Madara


Nope, If you're talking about this clash:

Madara is with 3T

And not mention we know what *EXACTLY* happens in the valley fight, Obito's flashback was only there to paint a picture of the fight, nothing indicative at all.


> So canon says Hashi doesn't need SM to keep up with EMS Madara
> He needs SM to keep up with Madara with Kurama


Keep in mind I'm talking about reaction/battle speed (cqc etc), Hashirama has no feats to suggest he's on EMS Madara's level (in cqc/reaction speed/physical speed) in base. Hashirama can surely compensate with his Mokuton (hence Madara needing to go into Susanoo).
It's just like in the anime fight with Naruto against Sasuke, Sasuke beating the shit out of Naruto in cqc until he enters RSM, and only finally trading blows with him once they are both exhausted."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 24, 2019)

@t0xeus No offense but Hashirama doesn't really have the feats to put him above Minato in speed, we can only scale him relative to *BASE* Madara (with no eyes/sharinganless) and him in SM would also mean he's relative to SM Madara (maybe weaker since this Madara has Rikudou chakra) Minato's shunshin is already faster than his (and if we scale him to Madara's that means Minato is faster than Madara's shunshin as well [which blitzed SM Naruto mind you]) That already puts him above A3/V1 A4. Not to mention Tobirama (who is the faster of the brothers) already complimented Minato on his quick striking as well. The only reason Tobirama performed better against Minato is because he already had a mark placed on Obito's back (while Obito was standing stationary since he was braindead). Mindless Juubito already flat out blitzed Tobirama while Minato escaped successfully (even if he managed to take his hand). Not to mention the Databook flat out states Minato's under performance was due to him being in a "daze". Don't you remember Minato screaming "Obito stop" over and over again? This is further cemented by later showings in which he sucessfully reacts to 8G's Sekizo with Hiraishin (yes Lee threw the Kunai but if Minato's reactions were slow he would not have managed to teleport at the perfect time to take away the Gudodama. Since ya know, the kunai would have flew off)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (Aug 24, 2019)

The Masters fandom are The Rolling Stones


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 24, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> @t0xeus No offense but Hashirama doesn't really have the feats to put him above Minato in speed, we can only scale him relative to *BASE* Madara (with no eyes/sharinganless) and him in SM would also mean he's relative to SM Madara (maybe weaker since this Madara has Rikudou chakra) Minato's shunshin is already faster than his (and if we scale him to Madara's that means Minato is faster than Madara's shunshin as well [which blitzed SM Naruto mind you]) That already puts him above A3/V1 A4.


Nothing even indicates SM gives Madara the same boosts as to others, since his SM appears on Hashirama's face and not on his. So we don't really know if it boosts him in every physical stat like it does to others

So I can't agree with you on this


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Nothing even indicates SM gives Madara the same boosts as to others, since his SM appears on Hashirama's face and not on his. So we don't really know if it boosts him in every physical stat like it does to others
> 
> So I can't agree with you on this


I edited my previous post, so give it a look.

And by the way Sage-mode does indeed grant Madara the boosts every user has, he was able to react to a blindside FTG from Tobirama (meaning he has Sage-sensing) and was later shown to be able to use Sage art attacks, something Obito could not do since he was not a sage, you are just making excuses now since your entire premise would fall if that was not the case, Madara already stated Senjutsu chakra would be easy enough to control. It doesn't matter how it appears really, if Madara could not control the senjutsu chakra he would have turned into a stone, but he did not, granting him Sage mode. Sure it's thanks to Hashirama's cells Madara was able to sustain Sage-Mode, but he's still a sage. He can not enter sage-mode willingly though, since he was not trained to do that. He simply absorbed and infused Hashirama’s already prepared Senjutsu chakra with his own chakra.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 24, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> And by the way Sage-mode does indeed grant Madara the boosts every user has, he was able to react to a blindside FTG from Tobirama (meaning he has Sage-sensing)


He has standard sensing as well

For an example him sensing Hashirama across the country



Artistwannabe said:


> and was later shown to be able to use Sage art attacks, something Obito could not do since he was not a sage, you are just making excuses now since your entire premise would fall if that was not the case, Madara already stated Senjutsu chakra would be easy enough to control. It doesn't matter how it appears really, if Madara could not control the senjutsu chakra he would have turned into a stone, but he did not, granting him Sage mode. Sure it's thanks to Hashirama's cells Madara was able to sustain Sage-Mode, but he's still a sage. He can not enter sage-mode willingly though, since he was not trained to do that. He simply absorbed and infused Hashirama’s already prepared Senjutsu chakra with his own chakra.


Madara's Six Paths Senjutsu >>> Obito's Six Paths Senjutsu
Madara has heightened form of SM by becoming JJ, so it's obvious he can use Senpo techniques then

I am not making excuses, you're just making false assumptions

Madara saying it's easy to control Senjutsu is just him acknowledging that it's easy to stay in SM or something along those lines is my interpretation. It's not related to his physical stats being boosted, I don't get how you're drawing that conclusion?

What also makes me think his physical stats were not boosted significantly is the fact that Hashirama comments that "Madara's former powers are coming back" after he already fights for few panels - meaning that what he shows in his quick skirmish against Sasuke&Naruto is his own power, not SM

And I replied to your post there


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> He has standard sensing as well
> 
> For an example him sensing Hashirama across the country


Then why would Madara need Sage-Mode *AFTER* Juubito was defeated? Tell me this, why would he even *BOTHER* getting Hashirama's Sage-mode to fight the bijuu if he could do it without?


> Madara's Six Paths Senjutsu >>> Obito's Six Paths Senjutsu
> Madara has heightened form of SM by becoming JJ, so it's obvious he can use Senpo techniques then


You need to be a Sage to be able to use Senpou techniques, that's a fact. Jiraya had lesser Sage-mode than Naruto yet since he was a sage he was able to use Senpou techniques 


> I am not making excuses, you're just making false assumptions


Not really.


> Madara saying it's easy to control Senjutsu is just him acknowledging that it's easy to stay in SM or something along those lines is my interpretation. It's not related to his physical stats being boosted, I don't get how you're drawing that conclusion?


Yes, and being in Sage-Mode grants the user a boost, simple. 


> What also makes me think his physical stats were not boosted significantly is the fact that Hashirama comments that "Madara's former powers are coming back" after he already fights for few panels - meaning that what he shows in his quick skirmish against Sasuke&Naruto is his own power, not SM


Madara did not do anything once he gained Sage-mode though, he already shitblitzed Naruto and Sai *BEFORE *he had Sage-Mode and just got caught by Sasuke's sword after.


> And I replied to your post there


I edited it even more.

Not to mention your logic is flawed as well, if he gained Hashirama's powers by his cells being implanted into him, that would also mean he would gain Hashirama's Sage Powers if his cells had his Senjutsu chakra (which they do)


----------



## Zembie (Aug 24, 2019)

Wait are people now saying that Madara didn't get a boost from his SM? What the fuck?


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 24, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Wait are people now saying that Madara didn't get a boost from his SM? What the fuck?


Look at the thread you are in.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 24, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Then why would Madara need Sage-Mode *AFTER* Juubito was defeated? Tell me this, why would he even *BOTHER* getting Hashirama's Sage-mode to fight the bijuu if he could do it without?
> 
> You need to be a Sage to be able to use Senpou techniques, that's a fact. Jiraya had lesser Sage-mode than Naruto yet since he was a sage he was able to use Senpou techniques
> 
> ...


1) He wanted SM because it's a golden ticket to being able to damage God-Tiers and he did not know how is the situation going to unfold, BZ could've fucked up and Obito might ruin his plans again

2) JJ Madara is a sage even without absorbing Hashi's SM, he has Six Paths *Senjutsu
*
3) False, he dodged EMS Sasuke while being blind and then used Katon, and Hashirama said those are his past abilities - ie SM did not help drastically to make a difference

4) I am not saying SM did nothing for him at all, just saying the possible boost is negligible. SM makes a big difference when you're much weaker, like Base Jiraiya or PA Base Naruto.
But when you give it to someone like BM Naruto, you see that the difference between BM and BSM is invisible at worst, negligible at best.
For those who sit on top tier with their base stats, SM does not give them a significant increase in stats. Not to the point where their speed goes up by a tier, or even half a tier like I think you are assuming.
It just serves as a golden ticket to damaging JJs


----------



## Zembie (Aug 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> 1) He wanted SM because it's a golden ticket to being able to damage God-Tiers and he did not know how is the situation going to unfold, BZ could've fucked up and Obito might ruin his plans again


No lol. Madara was fully aware he had to cuck the 9 bijuu. He even thanked Naruto because he got rid of Obito's JJ status.



> 3) False, he dodged EMS Sasuke while being blind and then used Katon, and Hashirama said those are his past abilities - ie SM did not help drastically to make a difference


This in itself is impressive, because Madara literally didn't have eyes.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 24, 2019)

Zembie said:


> No lol. Madara was fully aware he had to cuck the 9 bijuu. He even thanked Naruto because he got rid of Obito's JJ status.


Maybe he just absorbed Hashi's chakra as a whole to boost his Hashi cells, idk
Hashi doesn't even have SM on when Madara starts absorbing so it doesn't even make much sense to begin with



Zembie said:


> This in itself is impressive, because Madara literally didn't have eyes


It is.
But if we look at Hashi's comment after that, along with the fact that we know Madara is a natural sensor - there's no reason to think he wouldn't achieve it without SM

It's not like we've seen living Madara fighting in CQC before

His speed did not increase significantly, otherwise someone would comment on it especially when Kishi makes Hashirama say that about past power


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> 1) He wanted SM because it's a golden ticket to being able to damage God-Tiers and he did not know how is the situation going to unfold, BZ could've fucked up and Obito might ruin his plans again


Impossible since Obito was already dying and could not seal the Bijuu inside of him.


> 2) JJ Madara is a sage even without absorbing Hashi's SM, he has Six Paths *Senjutsu*


*Senjutsu is not sage-mode*, that's the entire difference between *Six path SAGE MODE* (the one Naruto has) and Six Path Senjutsu.


> 3) False, he dodged EMS Sasuke while being blind and then used Katon, and Hashirama said those are his past abilities - ie SM did not help drastically to make a difference


And Madara was *BLIND* while he did so, Hashirama only came to the conclusion that Madara got revived, since he had a "bad feeling" already when he originally got revived.



> 4) I am not saying SM did nothing for him at all, just saying the possible boost is negligible. SM makes a big difference when you're much weaker, like Base Jiraiya or PA Base Naruto.


Prove the boost was negligable, Madara literally survived a royal beat-down from the Bijuu with only his hand missing.


> But when you give it to someone like BM Naruto, you see that the difference between BM and BSM is invisible at worst, negligible at best.


Yeah so negligable Naruto was able track and react to JJ Obito 


> For those who sit on top tier with their base stats, SM does not give them a significant increase in stats. Not to the point where their speed goes up by a tier, or even half a tier like I think you are assuming.


Then by that logic, SM Hashirama's boost is negligible as well, meaning SM Hashirama = SM Madara, sooo uhh thanks for reaffirming my premise lmao 


> It just serves as a golden ticket to damaging JJs


Madara was already aware Obito was out of commission lmao, he was literally just waiting for Black Zetsu to arrive


----------



## Zembie (Aug 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Maybe he just absorbed Hashi's chakra as a whole to boost his Hashi cells, idk
> Hashi doesn't even have SM on when Madara starts absorbing so it doesn't even make much sense to begin with


Well he did gain SM, since he commented on it. He has been talking about taking Hashi's SM countless times infact.




> It is.
> But if we look at Hashi's comment after that, along with the fact that we know Madara is a natural sensor - there's no reason to think he wouldn't achieve it without SM


Lmao, are you claiming that blind Madara can keep up with Choko-tomoe EMS Sauce without SM? No, the only impressive thing he did in base was kick Naruto and Sai. No doubt that Madara can function blind, but reacting so precisely to a EMS user? No.


> It's not like we've seen living Madara fighting in CQC before
> 
> His speed did not increase significantly, otherwise someone would comment on it especially when Kishi makes Hashirama say that about past power


Hashirama made that comment because he was revived (he literally said that he is returning to his former strength since he is alive now. That doesn't mean that he didn't gain a significant boost from SM). It's obvious that wasn't Madara's former power, since he had Hashi's cells + SM.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 24, 2019)

"Stop commenting Maru, I don't like talking to you while I masturbate, although I know you probably like it "


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 24, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> "Stop commenting Maru, I don't like talking to you while I masturbate, although I know you probably like it "


Lewd man strikes again.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 24, 2019)

Android said:


> I see London I see France
> 
> I see @Santoryu's hamburger shaped ass ....



so they finally let you out?


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 24, 2019)

Can someone explain the @MaruUchiha  and @Soldierofficial beef? How did it start?


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Can someone explain the @MaruUchiha  and @Soldierofficial beef? How did it start?


Long ago in a distant land, @Soldierofficial the shapeshifting Master of Lewdness, unleashed an unspeakable evil! But a foolish @MaruUchiha , wielding a magic sword, stepped forth to oppose him. Before the final blow was struck, he tore open a portal in Maru's comment section and flung him into the lewdness, where his evil is law! Now the fool seeks to return to the past, and undo the future that is the lubrique!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 24, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Long ago in a distant land, @Soldierofficial the shapeshifting Master of Lewdness, unleashed an unspeakable evil! But a foolish @MaruUchiha , wielding a magic sword, stepped forth to oppose him. Before the final blow was struck, he tore open a portal in Maru's comment section and flung him into the lewdness, where his evil is law! Now the fool seeks to return to the past, and undo the future that is the lubrique!


 

Samurai Jack reference


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 24, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Long ago in a distant land, @Soldierofficial the shapeshifting Master of Lewdness, unleashed an unspeakable evil! But a foolish @MaruUchiha , wielding a magic sword, stepped forth to oppose him. Before the final blow was struck, he tore open a portal in Maru's comment section and flung him into the lewdness, where his evil is law! Now the fool seeks to return to the past, and undo the future that is the lubrique!


Damn. Times have changed huh

I remember when I was the leading lewdist in NBd with my convo thread posts


----------



## Zembie (Aug 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Damn. Times have changed huh
> 
> I remember when I was the leading lewdist in NBd with my convo thread posts


Believe me, you're still going strong (and very lewd)


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Damn. Times have changed huh
> 
> I remember when I was the leading lewdist in NBd with my convo thread posts


Enlighten me mr.lubrique


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 24, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Believe me, you're still going strong (and very lewd)


Nah I used to get warning from mods because some NBd member girl was sending me nudes which I did not ask for and then she got exposed as underage and I was being held accountable for it 

But I was underage back then myself so it did not even make sense


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Nah I used to get warning from mods because some NBd member girl was sending me nudes which I did not ask for and then she got exposed as underage and I was being held accountable for it
> 
> But I was underage back then myself so it did not even make sense


HAAHGAHHAHAHA WHAT IN THE FUCK WAS THIS PLACE


----------



## Zembie (Aug 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Nah I used to get warning from mods because some NBd member girl was sending me nudes which I did not ask for and then she got exposed as underage and I was being held accountable for it
> 
> But I was underage back then myself so it did not even make sense


Ahhh, makes sense. I still don't get your lewd feelings for Tobirama tho.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 24, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Ahhh, makes sense. I still don't get your lewd feelings for Tobirama tho.


It's that damn outfit he's wearing!


----------



## Zembie (Aug 24, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> It's that damn outfit he's wearing!


Because it's literally a blue version of what Madara is wearing?


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 24, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Because it's literally a blue version of what Madara is wearing?


It's because of the maaaaaaaneeee maaaaaaan


----------



## Zembie (Aug 24, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> It's because of the maaaaaaaneeee maaaaaaan


Thats gay.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Race to the battlefield is not a reliable source for who's fast. At best if I go with your interpretation that they used Shunshin, we can go with Minato being fastest but he might have used KCM for an example or something.


Yes, it is. Anyone who has a half functioning brain cell would know right away what the scene is portraying. Especially when it was flat out spoon-fed to people.

- Thinking he used "KCM" is utterly retarded for so many reasons. One of which, he wouldn't have turned it off when he just arrived, just to turn it on a moment later. Please don't waste our time with nonsense.



t0xeus said:


> It just doesn't prove Base Minato > Base Hashirama to me, and even then the thread was not even about Base Hashirama but SM Hashirama who is featless / hypeless in speed because he didn't really have much panel-time


It does.



t0xeus said:


> Only things we know about SM Hashirama:
> - used SM only when he got serious against EMS Madara + Kurama, but kept up with Madara's moves even prior to this
> - used SM to Deity Gate Juubi/to
> 
> ...



- So, you admit he has Zero speed feats, but somehow you have the audacity to claim he is faster than BSM Naruto? 

Why isn't Ino stronger than Hashirama as well? She doesn't have the feats for it, but for all we know, she might be stronger
than him. Do you have proof otherwise? 



> That's how I scale Hashi, idk what's wrong with it


Everything is wrong with it... 

Especially when we have seen Hashirama gets 6 black rods up his ass, so he was outclassed in the CQC to begin with.
Needless to say, Hashirama and Asspulldara are both slower than Minato anyway, so scaling Hashirama to Asspulldara
proves nothing... 

that's like me saying we will scale Ino to Ten-Ten, and therefore she is stronger than Hashirama


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 24, 2019)

I've grown up since then


----------



## Trojan (Aug 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> I've grown up since then


were you the one who was interested in pedophilia?


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> I've grown up since then


I can't see the post you're linking me to.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 24, 2019)

Hussain said:


> were you the one who was interested in pedophilia?


I was 15/16 back then and I was talking about a 14y/o girl so it's not pedophilia lol

But yeah it was me


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> I was 15/16 back then and I was talking about a 14y/o girl so it's not pedophilia lol
> 
> But yeah it was me


t0x charming the ladies in his teens I see.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 24, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> t0x charming the ladies in his teens I see.


Try this


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Try this


Nope, just redirects me to the convo's last page.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 24, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Nope, just redirects me to the convo's last page.


Just go manually to page 293


----------



## Zembie (Aug 24, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Nope, just redirects me to the convo's last page.


Probably because you have 50 posts a page or smth.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 24, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Probably because you have 50 posts a page or smth.


Yep, exactly why @t0xeus link doesn't work for meh.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 24, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Probably because you have 50 posts a page or smth.


What do you mean by this?


----------



## Zembie (Aug 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> What do you mean by this?


You can set how many posts per page you can see in the settings.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 24, 2019)

Zembie said:


> You can set how many posts per page you can see in the settings.


Ah I see that's sloppy coding lol
 I will post screens of it in a minute

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 24, 2019)

Holy shit it's much funnier than I originally remembered it to be   

Everybody sit down and see how weird I used to be in the convo thread 
@Artistwannabe @Zembie 













Holy shit NBd used to be weird 

And people complaing about "trolls" now


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Holy shit it's much funnier than I originally remembered it to be
> 
> Everybody sit down and see how weird I used to be in the convo thread
> @Artistwannabe @Zembie
> ...



What the fuck am I looking at?

YOU FUCKING WEIRDOS!


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 24, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> What the fuck am I looking at?
> 
> YOU FUCKING WEIRDOS!


Not a coincidence convo threads died when I left  

weird = entertaining


----------



## Francyst (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Zembie (Aug 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Holy shit it's much funnier than I originally remembered it to be
> 
> Everybody sit down and see how weird I used to be in the convo thread
> @Artistwannabe @Zembie
> ...


What the fuck am I reading??? How old were you lmao


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 24, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Yes, it is. Anyone who has a half functioning brain cell would know right away what the scene is portraying. Especially when it was flat out spoon-fed to people.
> 
> - Thinking he used "KCM" is utterly retarded for so many reasons. One of which, he wouldn't have turned it off when he just arrived, just to turn it on a moment later. Please don't waste our time with nonsense.


Tobirama talking about FTG makes more sense than Shunshin no Jutsu given their performance after this

So I don't believe the popular interpretation that he's talking about Shunshin no Jutsu there




Hussain said:


> - So, you admit he has Zero speed feats, but somehow you have the audacity to claim he is faster than BSM Naruto?
> 
> Why isn't Ino stronger than Hashirama as well? She doesn't have the feats for it, but for all we know, she might be stronger
> than him. Do you have proof otherwise?


He's not totally featless
We know he clashes with EMS Madara
Ino doesn't



Hussain said:


> Everything is wrong with it...
> 
> Especially when we have seen Hashirama gets 6 black rods up his ass, so he was outclassed in the CQC to begin with.
> Needless to say, Hashirama and Asspulldara are both slower than Minato anyway, so scaling Hashirama to Asspulldara
> ...


Kabuto's ET =/= Orochimaru's ET

We don't know who was revived closer to his base stats


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 24, 2019)

Zembie said:


> What the fuck am I reading??? How old were you lmao


16 

but I was trolling


----------



## Zembie (Aug 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> 16
> 
> but I was trolling



That's a weird way to troll man, not gonna lie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 24, 2019)

Zembie said:


> What the fuck am I reading??? How old were you lmao



You don't even know how old he is *now*!

Better to stop reading all together!


----------



## Zembie (Aug 24, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> You don't even know how old he is *now*!
> 
> Better to stop reading all together!


2017 = 16 
2019 = 36
quick maths


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Holy shit it's much funnier than I originally remembered it to be
> 
> Everybody sit down and see how weird I used to be in the convo thread
> @Artistwannabe @Zembie
> ...


 t0x you horny ass bastard, I'm not even half as lewd as you are and I'm still a teen 
@Bonly *EXPOSED*
@Rocky *DOUBLE EXPOSED*

The hell were you getting those pictures t0xy? Some good ol' google search? Wonder how the cops haven't smelled yar ass, ya jailbait pervert ck Not to mention you wanting to discuss the porn you're wanking to your buddies, were you hoping for some good ol' circlejerk?   You horny ass teen


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 24, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> t0x you horny ass bastard, I'm not even half as lewd as you are and I'm still a teen
> @Bonly *EXPOSED*
> @Rocky *DOUBLE EXPOSED*
> 
> The hell were you getting those pictures t0xy? Some good ol' google search? Wonder how the cops haven't smelled yar ass, ya jailbait pervert ck Not to mention you wanting to discuss the porn you're wanking to your buddies, were you hoping for some good ol' circlejerk?   You horny ass teen


  
It started as a joke. Some member girl started messaging me out of sudden and stalking my posts, which I touched on earlier, and she turned out to be 13y/o or something and people in convo started making fun of me for it

So I decided to just accept it as my image, and it escalated to me posting random pics of girls from google, and I decided to continue doing it since I was getting repped for it from the guys in the convo 

I don't think there was more thought behind it than that


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> It started as a joke. Some member girl started messaging me out of sudden and stalking my posts, which I touched on earlier, and she turned out to be 13y/o or something and people in convo started making fun of me for it
> 
> So I decided to just accept it as my image, and it escalated to me posting random pics of girls from google, and I decided to continue doing it since I was getting repped for it from the guys in the convo
> 
> I don't think there was more thought behind it than that


Nice try to excuse yourself, but this ain't working on me, you horny ass teen.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 24, 2019)

And why tf would a 13 YO stalk a horny ass like you anyways @t0xeus 
Something doesn't add up


----------



## Kisame (Aug 24, 2019)

@t0xeus you have my support and blessings


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 24, 2019)

Shark said:


> @t0xus you have my support and blessings


What?


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 24, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> And why tf would a 13 YO stalk a horny ass like you anyways @t0xeus
> Something doesn't add up


Hell why would I know 

This is how it started, she just messaged me first and then started asking me personal stuff:


----------



## Devil_Jin (Aug 24, 2019)

@t0xeus is clearly the victim here 

The 13y/o's lewdness overwhelmed his teen ass and there was no returning back from it


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Hell why would I know
> 
> This is how it started, she just messaged me first and then started asking me personal stuff:


OOO spicy.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Tobirama talking about FTG makes more sense than Shunshin no Jutsu given their performance after this
> 
> So I don't believe the popular interpretation that he's talking about Shunshin no Jutsu there
> 
> ...


I am on my phone, so will make this short
- lets go with that fir the sake of the argument 

Go ahead and post tobirama shunshin feats


- ino controlled obito as well 
And she controlled kinkaku who kicked tobirama’s ass, so she is faster than tobirama


- even at the VOTE, asspulldara defeated him in CQC, and hashi had to rely on his clone trick to pull out the win


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 24, 2019)

from Base Jiraiya vs Base Masters


YachiruUnohana12 said:


> FROG MAN IS GOING TO CUM WITH ALL HE GOT AND THEY DIE


----------



## Zembie (Aug 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> from Base Jiraiya vs Base Masters


Ew


----------



## YachiruUnohana12 (Aug 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> from Base Jiraiya vs Base Masters


YOU'VE BEEN HARRASING ME FOR TOO LONG ILL PUT AN END TO THIS!!!


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Aug 24, 2019)

Where's the lewdness brigade when you need it...


----------



## oiety (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## JayK (Aug 25, 2019)

A3 > Base Hashi


----------



## Francyst (Aug 25, 2019)

> For another, even if she were sealed into another dimension, she is a summon. If he she gets sealed Sakura would Kuchiyose her straight back from whatever dimension she was in.


If Katsuyu gets sealed by Totsuka, Sakura just summons her out of the gourd


----------



## JayK (Aug 25, 2019)

Yes, not like DMS Obito was sweating his ass off to open portals to other dimensions or anything.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 25, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Holy shit it's much funnier than I originally remembered it to be
> 
> Everybody sit down and see how weird I used to be in the convo thread
> @Artistwannabe @Zembie
> ...



you were 16 so you had an excuse

but bonly


----------



## Ayala (Aug 25, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> you were 16 so you had an excuse
> 
> but bonly



Goddamn that's trashy... I respect him even less now


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 25, 2019)

I'm sure I must have said something dumb in my time.


----------



## Quipchaque (Aug 25, 2019)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I'm sure I must have said something dumb in my time.



I'm sure you still do.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 25, 2019)

Tonton > Tiger Mizuki


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 25, 2019)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Tonton > Tiger Mizuki


We call him *Tony the Tiger*


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 25, 2019)

"Hebi Sasuke > 3 tomoe adult Obito"


WanksSasuke said:


> I dont see him beating someone like Hebi Sasuke


----------



## Android (Aug 25, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Gaaras Sand Amor countered a Susanoo sword wielded by SM Madara Rinbo clone that was blowing back Bijuu


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 25, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> "Hebi Sasuke > 3 tomoe adult Obito"


Whats Pre war Obitos best MS-Less showing 

What in high hell does he do against Kirin or like half of Sasukes arsenal for that matter

Inb4 MoronUchiha gives Pre War Obito his War Arc scaling like a chump  

Do excuse me while I apply your shit tier logic and scale Hebi to his EMS showings sans Ama/Enton/Susanoo


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 25, 2019)

Ayala said:


> Goddamn that's trashy... I respect him even less now



living up to his tier placement


----------



## Ayala (Aug 25, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> living up to his tier placement



Goddamn trash dude, i can't believe this shit... Fucking pedo


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 25, 2019)

@Tri, what do you have to say for yourself?


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 25, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Whats Pre war Obitos best MS-Less showing



How about beating paper ocean Konan who had years of knowledge and prep with Izanagi alone? Or breaking the rules and controlling a perfect jin with genjutsu? Shits on anything Hebi Sasuke did


WorldsStrongest said:


> What in high hell does he do against Kirin or like half of Sasukes arsenal for that matter



Izanagi that Sasuke needed Susanoo to counter? And that was a weaker version of Izanagi


----------



## Tri (Aug 25, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> @Tri, what do you have to say for yourself?


hi im tri i like naruto and anime and man oh man do i love NF!


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 25, 2019)

@Bonly, what do you have to say for yourself?


----------



## Ayala (Aug 25, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> @Bonly, what do you have to say for yourself?



Hi im bonly i like naruto and anime and underage girls cause im fucking trash. Ok


----------



## Bonly (Aug 25, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> @Bonly, what do you have to say for yourself?



Nope, if you aren’t smart enough to see after seeing me bash the idea of such in the same post then there’s not much to say



Ayala said:


> Hi im bonly i like naruto and anime and underage girls cause im fucking trash. Ok



On a scale of one to ten, how does my dick taste?


----------



## Ayala (Aug 25, 2019)

Bonly said:


> Nope, if you aren’t smart enough to see after seeing me bash the idea of such in the same post then there’s not much to say
> 
> 
> 
> On a scale of one to ten, how does my dick taste?



Wow what a courage, you even have the face to reply. Shut your bitch ass mouth and don't reply to me, fucking trash pedo friend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonly (Aug 25, 2019)

Ayala said:


> Wow what a courage, you even have the face to reply. Shut your bitch ass mouth and don't reply to me, fucking trash pedo friend



So I’d say that’s a ten. It’s ok I know you’ve been stalking me and constantly mentioning me, no need to hide anymore. It’s ok to be a proud member of the Bonly’s tsundere harem, enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 25, 2019)

has to sign out to view his post as he's on my ignore list

as always, very lubrique


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 25, 2019)

Bonly said:


> Nope, if you aren’t smart enough to see after seeing me bash the idea of such in the same post then there’s not much to say


See what though?


----------



## Bonly (Aug 25, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> See what though?



The trolling


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 25, 2019)

Bonly said:


> The trolling


When did you bash the idea? Can you link please


----------



## Bonly (Aug 25, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> When did you bash the idea? Can you link please



He already posted otherwise I’m not looking back 2 years for a series of post. Either you see it or you don’t


----------



## Ayala (Aug 25, 2019)

Bonly said:


> So I’d say that’s a ten. It’s ok I know you’ve been stalking me and constantly mentioning me, no need to hide anymore. It’s ok to be a proud member of the Bonly’s tsundere harem, enjoy it



Dude no, shut it already. Just shut that shit... I'd shut it for you, but im not there... Fucking bitch, even has the courage to play it cool


----------



## Tri (Aug 25, 2019)

this is pretty funny


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 25, 2019)

bonly


----------



## Bonly (Aug 25, 2019)

Ayala said:


> Dude no, shut it already. Just shut that shit... I'd shut it for you, but im not there... Fucking bitch, even has the courage to play it cool



I love it when you talk rough. Yes give me more attention, you’re one of my favorite in my harem. Talk to me rough some more


----------



## Artistwannabe (Aug 25, 2019)

Not even lewdman is that lewd smh...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ayala (Aug 25, 2019)

Nah not wasting any more time this dickhead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 25, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Not even lewdman is that lewd smh...



Indeed.

I warned you guys with my tier list.


----------



## Ayala (Aug 25, 2019)

Yeah im putting this bitch in ignore too, saves me braincells


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Omote (Aug 25, 2019)

Don't get my thread locked before it reaches 100 you mongrels


----------



## Bonly (Aug 25, 2019)

Ayala said:


> Yeah im putting this bitch in ignore too, saves me braincells



I’m glad you actually smartened up hopefully you’re not like San who constantly logs off and takes me off ignore to stalk me but pretends he doesn’t, there’s a reason why he’s the leader of the Bonly’s tsundere harem!


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 25, 2019)

Omote said:


> Don't get my thread locked before it reaches 100 you mongrels


You must shift the tide of the battle if you want to save your thread.


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Aug 25, 2019)

Surprised you're not a bigger fan of Gai than what you are, @Bonly . You really take the phrase "the power of youth" to a whole new level.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 25, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> Surprised you're not a bigger fan of Gai than what you are, @Bonly . You really take the phrase "the power of youth" to a whole new level.


x10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Aug 25, 2019)

An anonymous source has confirmed that @Bonly  is the inspiration for this character.


----------



## Bonly (Aug 25, 2019)

Darn CF found out my secret, I told seth macfarlane that he could only use my likeness if my name was kept out of it, he betrayed me


----------



## Francyst (Aug 25, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> Surprised you're not a bigger fan of Gai than what you are, @Bonly . You really take the phrase "the power of youth" to a whole new level.


----------



## JayK (Aug 25, 2019)

Does this snowflake seriously think people would waste their time stalking him?


----------



## Zembie (Aug 25, 2019)

Bonly said:


> Darn CF found out my secret, I told seth macfarlane that he could only use my likeness if my name was kept out of it, he betrayed me


At least you're honest now


----------



## Bonly (Aug 25, 2019)

JayK said:


> Does this snowflake seriously think people would waste their time stalking him?



Ok

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonly (Aug 25, 2019)

Zembie said:


> At least you're honest now



I’ve been told the healing can only begin when I’m honest with myself and others, I’m ready to heal


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Aug 25, 2019)

Bonly said:


> Darn CF found out my secret, I told seth macfarlane that he could only use my likeness if my name was kept out of it, he betrayed me



Your secret is safely guarded by the BD Family


----------



## Itachі (Aug 25, 2019)

just look through my post history


----------



## Zembie (Aug 25, 2019)

Bonly said:


> I’ve been told the healing can only begin when I’m honest with myself and others, I’m ready to heal


Hopefully you've received that advice from a therapist, and not the internet.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 25, 2019)

Ayala said:


> Goddamn trash dude, i can't believe this shit... Fucking pedo


Lmao chill. We were all trolling in the convo back in the day


----------



## Zembie (Aug 25, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Lmao chill. We were all trolling in the convo back in the day


I'm pretty sure that most of us here sre doing the same.


----------



## Ayala (Aug 25, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Lmao chill. We were all trolling in the convo back in the day



If it was a joke, im sorry. But i didn't get it like that... Not that joking about how "tight" a 13 yo girl is the best anyways


----------



## Bonly (Aug 25, 2019)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> Your secret is safely guarded by the BD Family



Thanks, praise to the holy Kakashi for sending me people who look out for me 



Zembie said:


> Hopefully you've received that advice from a therapist, and not the internet.



I got that advice from a video game based off an anime


----------



## Zembie (Aug 25, 2019)

Bonly said:


> Thanks, praise to the holy Kakashi for sending me people who look out for me
> 
> 
> 
> I got that advice from a video game based off an anime


>anime
No wonder you have such vile thoughts


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 25, 2019)

Ayala said:


> If it was a joke, im sorry. But i didn't get it like that... Not that joking about how "tight" a 13 yo girl is the best anyways


He even says in that screen:
"Nobody wants to hear about a girl in her prime at 12-16 in an adult way"

We were just messing around dude, there were more people telling me to go for it and continue, it was all just a meme and I was being the culprit there.

Just thought that Bonly comment was funny, did not expect this to turn into NBd's [HASHTAG]#metoo[/HASHTAG] spin-off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonly (Aug 25, 2019)

JayK said:


> Ok.



Ok.


----------



## JayK (Aug 25, 2019)

Bonly said:


> Ok.


Ok.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Tri (Aug 25, 2019)

So this was all over trolling? I knew santoryu and maru’s low tier trolling would  ruin someone’s idea of trolling eventually

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ayala (Aug 25, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> He even says in that screen:
> "Nobody wants to hear about a girl in her prime at 12-16 in an adult way"
> 
> We were just messing around dude, there were more people telling me to go for it and continue, it was all just a meme and I was being the culprit there.
> ...



Ok


Then it's your fault then


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 25, 2019)

Tri said:


> So this was all over trolling? I knew santoryu and maru’s low tier trolling would  ruin someone’s idea of trolling eventually




save your lewdness for the bahthouse 
given the screenshots there was no way to tell amd even then who knows.

the guy is a serial lewd man


----------



## Tri (Aug 25, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> save your lewdness for the bahthouse
> given the screenshots there was no way to tell amd even then who knows.
> 
> the guy is a serial lewd man


this whole lewd gimmick has run its course, you need new trolling material

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 25, 2019)

Tri said:


> this whole lewd gimmick has run its course, you need new trolling material



More advanced users have graduated to using the term "lubrique".

That's the next level evolution!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 25, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> More advanced users have graduated to using the term "lubrique".
> 
> That's the next level evolution!


You are correct indeed, lubrique man. I brought about a great change in the battledome, and the lubriqueness of it.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 25, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> You are correct indeed, lubrique man. I brought about a great change in the battledome, and the lubriqueness of it.



Speaking of lubrique....

“She was late 15” - Romeo Lacoste


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 25, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Speaking of lubrique....
> 
> “She was late 15” - Romeo Lacoste


You're still the most lewd user of the forum, Maru, you just make me have fun because I want to believe that you're just trolling.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 25, 2019)

Why do people despite Bonly that much?  

Or is it because of his views on Kakashi & Gai?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shazam (Aug 25, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Why do people despite Bonly that much?
> 
> Or is it because of his views on Kakashi & Gai?



Yes it's the latter


----------



## Grinningfox (Aug 25, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Why do people despite Bonly that much?
> 
> Or is it because of his views on Kakashi & Gai?



Kind of a jerk


----------



## Shazam (Aug 25, 2019)

Grinningfox said:


> Kind of a jerk



U defend people like @WorldsStrongest but think @Bonly is a jerk? 

I mean I've disagreed with them both many times, and Bonly is way more calm and throws around much less personal insults.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 25, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Why do people despite Bonly that much?
> 
> Or is it because of his views on Kakashi & Gai?


Horrible user with some of the worst opinions in the NBD, and his pretentious demeanor doesn't help his case whatsoever


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 25, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Horrible user with some of the worst opinions in the NBD, and his pretentious demeanor doesn't help his case whatsoever




I say we should all be friends


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 25, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> I say we should all be friends


Except Bonly


----------



## Bonly (Aug 25, 2019)

Zembie said:


> >anime
> No wonder you have such vile thoughts



Anime is love. Anime is life. 




Shazam said:


> U defend people like @WorldsStrongest but think @Bonly is a jerk?
> 
> I mean I've disagreed with them both many times, and Bonly is way more calm and throws around much less personal insults.



Because I am



JayK said:


> Ok.



Ok.



Orochimaru op said:


> I say we should all be friends



He's a cry baby ass bitch because he kept getting schooled when he started posting again and he's mad that I won't waste my time actually debating him since he ignores the manga. Obito says he can't take on Gokage? Maru says fuck that and he can. Manga has Obito saying he can't last much longer which means he's gonna die? Nope not in Maru's world. I'm not like Worlds so I don't waste my time talking to a brick wall even though he badly craves my attention and follows me around.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 25, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Why do people despite Bonly that much?
> 
> Or is it because of his views on Kakashi & Gai?



It's basically due to @Bonly 's highly  accurate views on The Masters.


----------



## Ayala (Aug 26, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Why do people despite Bonly that much?
> 
> Or is it because of his views on Kakashi & Gai?



Because he a dickhead among other things. He admitts it himself, and seems almost proud about it....

How you people gonna defend similar behaviour is always gonna be weird and quite shitty to me.


----------



## Tri (Aug 26, 2019)

Bonly apparently hurt a lot of people’s feelings here


----------



## Bonly (Aug 26, 2019)

Tri said:


> Bonly apparently hurt a lot of people’s feelings here



It’s always hilarious to me to see how much I influence these posters lives

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Aug 26, 2019)

Shazam said:


> U defend people like @WorldsStrongest but think @Bonly is a jerk?
> 
> I mean I've disagreed with them both many times, and Bonly is way more calm and throws around much less personal insults.


Ad hominem attacks work.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 26, 2019)

Ayala said:


> Ok
> 
> 
> Then it's your fault then


Let's be frank here

It's your fault, Mr. A$AP, and that's why Sweden wants you behind the bars


----------



## JayK (Aug 26, 2019)

Bonly said:


> Ok.


Ok.


----------



## Zembie (Aug 26, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> And yes, he obviously has god tier reflexes based on his showing. Saying otherwise is straight up canon denial


This is about Tobirama btw.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 26, 2019)

Tri said:


> Bonly apparently hurt a lot of people’s feelings here





Bonly said:


> It’s always hilarious to me to see how much I influence these posters lives


Stop talking to yourself, Bonly, it's the weirdest thing I've ever seen


----------



## Ayala (Aug 26, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Stop talking to yourself, Bonly, it's the weirdest thing I've ever seen



That's big Maru, it's quite big what you just said. Glad to be your dupe


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 26, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Why do people despite Bonly that much?
> 
> Or is it because of his views on Kakashi & Gai?



He rates the Masters more fairly than you do and yet you dont get ignored.


MaruUchiha said:


> Stop talking to yourself, Bonly, it's the weirdest thing I've ever seen



it is weird to defend a lewd man that likes sexually "trolling" about underage girls 

this goes beyond allegiances and should be admonished by all posters regardless of allegiances

Be ashamed you obscene tri


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 26, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> it is weird to defend a lewd man that likes sexually "trolling" about underage girls
> 
> this goes beyond allegiances and should be admonished by all posters regardless of allegiances
> 
> Be ashamed you obscene tri



*Looks at avatar*

How old are you?

Kappa


----------



## Tri (Aug 26, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> He rates the Masters more fairly than you do and yet you dont get ignored.
> 
> 
> it is weird to defend a lewd man that likes sexually "trolling" about underage girls
> ...


I’m not even defending the dude even though him and t0x claim it was fucking around, he clearly hurt some of y’all personally to keep talking about him like this though 

I mean look how this dude Ayala was so easily baited into the funniest shit in this convo thread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 26, 2019)

Tri said:


> I mean look how this dude Ayala was so easily baited into the funniest shit in this convo thread.



Some might even say...jailbaited.....

Ah bad pun is bad.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 26, 2019)

Shazam said:


> U defend people like @WorldsStrongest but think @Bonly is a jerk?


Im only a jerk to people who are jerks to me kiddo

If youre polite and cordial with me, then its a 2 way street

You dont like my behavior? Look in the mirror.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rocky (Aug 26, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> It started as a joke. Some member girl started messaging me out of sudden and stalking my posts, which I touched on earlier, and she turned out to be 13y/o or something and people in convo started making fun of me for it
> 
> So I decided to just accept it as my image, and it escalated to me posting random pics of girls from google, and I decided to continue doing it since I was getting repped for it from the guys in the convo
> 
> I don't think there was more thought behind it than that


DUMB cap. 


Artistwannabe said:


> @Rocky *DOUBLE EXPOSED*


Although I admit that quote looks pretty bad, the “material” was actually for my sig at the time. It was a compilation of tox’s pedo posts.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 26, 2019)

Rocky said:


> DUMB cap.
> 
> Although I admit that quote looks pretty bad, the “material” was actually for my sig at the time. It was a compilation of tox’s pedo posts.


I apologized already, I'm sorry for bringing you into drama


----------



## Rocky (Aug 26, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> I apologized already, I'm sorry for bringing you into drama


It’s ok unless you still think a woman’s prime age is thirteen. Then it wouldn’t really be ok.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 26, 2019)

Rocky said:


> It’s ok unless you still think a woman’s prime age is thirteen. Then it wouldn’t really be ok.


No I don't that's too young now


----------



## JayK (Aug 26, 2019)

danger sense negging a blitz


----------



## Ultrafragor (Aug 26, 2019)

Zabuza was right when he said Kakashi doesn't have what it takes to kill Haku


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 26, 2019)

Haku is Jonin Level. Nah. No he’s not. He’s Chunin Level and probably on the lower end of that. He wouldn’t stand a chance against any of the Sound 4 and they needed to go all out to overpower two exhausted and outnumbered Special Jonin that were low on chakra.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 27, 2019)

Hazuki said:


> orochimaru win without too much problem against itachi without ms
> the reason oro admit inferiority to him was only because of the context that he wanted his body and had no intention to hurt or kill him
> itachi need his ms to beat orochimaru even sick
> that same orochimaru who was totally confidence to fight in a fight against sasori without counting on kabuto help ( who didn't even knew sasori real body )
> ...


----------



## Grinningfox (Aug 27, 2019)

Wanted body strikes again


----------



## Shazam (Aug 27, 2019)

Grinningfox said:


> Wanted body strikes again



Oddly enough people get upset over actual canon facts


----------



## Sufex (Aug 27, 2019)

Yeah, Orochimaru despite him wanting body was still no diffed twice by itachi (once in his ultimate form) is also canon fact. 
Wonder why that doesn't count for portrayal though while jman beating both kisame and itachi does.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 27, 2019)

didn't you hear?

HE WANTED BODY


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 27, 2019)

Shazam said:


> Oddly enough people get upset over actual canon facts



Please dude.
Minors use this website.

Take your indecency to the bathhouse.


----------



## Shazam (Aug 27, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Please dude.
> Minors use this website.
> 
> Take your indecency to the bathhouse.



Headcanon.com would suite you well


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 27, 2019)

Is Hazuki officially the best debater for Orochimaru?


----------



## Zembie (Aug 27, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Is Hazuki officially the best debater for Orochimaru?


Nah, he just ships OroxSasu hard. Idk what's wrong with him to like such a disgusting ship tbh.


----------



## Sufex (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 28, 2019)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> SM Kabuto is nothing compared to this fusion.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 28, 2019)

Yikes

Almost as bad as "Kabuto is Jiraiya lite"


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 28, 2019)

Be a more man and less fan man. If you dont have counter argument or any logical, argumentive message in the topic. Then shush. You cant keep tag "lewd" for anyone that you dont agree with. Childish.

But somehow other people are lewds  You're just one step ahead from being ignored.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 28, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Be a more man and less fan man. If you dont have counter argument or any logical, argumentive message in the topic. Then shush. You cant keep tag "lewd" for anyone that you dont agree with. Childish.
> 
> But somehow other people are lewds  You're just one step ahead from being ignored.


Huh

Jiraiyaflash?
Iphron3z4lo?


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 28, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Huh
> 
> *Jiraiyaflash?*
> Iphron3z4lo?



bingo


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 28, 2019)

Kakashi is great but ı think Hiruzen, Minato, Tobirama, Shikaku kinda above him.

Itachi, Sasuke, Shikamaru*, Jiraiya* also great tacticians we can compare with Kakashi.

So Kakashi certainly not the top of this category and also has a lot of rivals in that department and also has a lot of close followers behind him as being a tactician.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 28, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Kakashi is great but ı think Hiruzen, Minato, Tobirama, Shikaku kinda above him.
> 
> Itachi, Sasuke, Shikamaru*, Jiraiya* also great tacticians we can compare with Kakashi.
> 
> So Kakashi certainly not the top of this category and also has a lot of rivals in that department and also has a lot of close followers behind him as being a tactician.


What did Minato even do in the entire manga that would fall under the category "tactics"?

Is deciding to kill himself and Kushima instead of just Kushina dying the 200 IQ debut of his?


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 28, 2019)

Shazam said:


> Headcanon.com would suite you well



hope you're feeling better after being tasered


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 28, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Healthy Orochimaru is beyond Sannin level




u wot m8

Do you...Uh...Mean like...With Part 2 ET or something?


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 28, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> u wot m8
> 
> Do you...Uh...Mean like...With Part 2 ET or something?


Yes


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 28, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Yes


That makes more sense then


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 28, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Kakashi is great but ı think Hiruzen, Minato, Tobirama, Shikaku kinda above him.
> 
> Itachi, Sasuke, Shikamaru*, Jiraiya* also great tacticians we can compare with Kakashi.
> 
> So Kakashi certainly not the top of this category and also has a lot of rivals in that department and also has a lot of close followers behind him as being a tactician.


Jiraiya is a great tactician though.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 28, 2019)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Jiraiya is a great tactician though.



not compared to Kakashi


----------



## Zero890 (Aug 28, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> not compared to Kakashi



Better


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 28, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> not compared to Kakashi


That’s true. I think most people would agree that Kakashi is smarter than Jiraiya.


----------



## JayK (Aug 28, 2019)

Lee-Sensei said:


> That’s true. I think most people would agree that Kakashi is smarter than Jiraiya.


you'd be surprised dude...


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 28, 2019)

JayK said:


> you'd be surprised dude...


Some people just don’t want to give Kakashi credit. Jiraiya has a 4.5 in intelligence. Everyone else on his team has a 5.0 in intelligence (Orochimaru, Tsunade and Hiruzen). Jiraiya was probably a lot like Naruto. Most likely he was a poor student that learned the most from his experiences. He’s certainly a smart guy. I just don’t think that he’s as smart as Kakashi. Kakashi was a Chunin when he was 6 years old. I think even Itachi only became a Chunin when he was 10.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 29, 2019)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Some people just don’t want to give Kakashi credit. Jiraiya has a 4.5 in intelligence. Everyone else on his team has a 5.0 in intelligence (Orochimaru, Tsunade and Hiruzen). Jiraiya was probably a lot like Naruto. Most likely he was a poor student that learned the most from his experiences. He’s certainly a smart guy. I just don’t think that he’s as smart as Kakashi. Kakashi was a Chunin when he was 6 years old. I think even Itachi only became a Chunin when he was 10.


Intelligence in databook means even knowledge and intel in general though

So Orochimaru gets 5 since he knows so much about ninjutsu
Tsunade gets 5 because she knows the most about medicine in the manga

Meanwhile Jiraiya does not have any category which he's top-tier knowledgeable in, but it means nothing about his ability of making 'strategies' or so


----------



## JayK (Aug 29, 2019)

ST oneshotting EMS Sasuke through his Susano'o

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 29, 2019)

Speedyamell said:


> Tsunade can swat ama away with ces





Azula said:


> As per war arc Tsunade can shrug off flames so Amaterasu is useless.


----------



## Zero890 (Aug 29, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> I'd argue for SRA Gaara to win this given the conditions


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 29, 2019)

Zero890 said:


>


Any actual counter argument to that?


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 29, 2019)

there has been a lot of lubriqueness going on this forum!!!!

but i will combat such obscenity. of that i am certain


----------



## Zero890 (Aug 29, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Any actual counter argument to that?



It's just common sense


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 29, 2019)

Zero890 said:


> It's just common sense


Yes it is

She gets buried 200m under like Kimimaro


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 29, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Yes it is
> 
> She gets buried 200m under like Kimimaro


You think fucking WA Sakura is losing to Genin Gaara?

Youre aware her CES shockwaves are HILARIOUSLY BIGGER than his “hurr durr 200m attack” right?

You’re further aware Katsuyu would neg diff it as well?

Youre even further aware Sakura has speed at bare minimum on the Kage level and as a result would blitz Gaara who cant even follow amped Part 1 kids by eye?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Aug 29, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> You think fucking WA Sakura is losing to Genin Gaara?
> 
> Youre aware her CES shockwaves are HILARIOUSLY BIGGER than his “hurr durr 200m attack” right?
> 
> ...



You're wasting your time.

According to most on this forum, Tsunade and Sakura can't do anything in fights except die, even to people absurdly below them in ability/power.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 29, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> You think fucking WA Sakura is losing to Genin Gaara?
> 
> Youre aware her CES shockwaves are HILARIOUSLY BIGGER than his “hurr durr 200m attack” right?
> 
> ...


You're mixing up CE Gaara with SRA

Where did SRA Gaara show not being able to follos P1 Kids who are amped?

Not like CE Gaara is genin anyways btw

Sakura's CES is non factor, she's not reaching Gaara who can go airborne in seconds, and he doesn't need to overpower it, he can just attack her from multiple angles so she can't punch the attacks away for an example


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 29, 2019)

Knowledge doesn’t really impact how a fight goes. If you lose without knowledge you’ll lose with it


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 29, 2019)

This is just real damn silly

Ngl



t0xeus said:


> You're mixing up CE Gaara with SRA


Nope

No im not


t0xeus said:


> Where did SRA Gaara show not being able to follos P1 Kids who are amped?


Where did SRA Gaara show he’s capable of otherwise?

Tracking an ill Kimimaro who in base isnt any great deal faster than a still recovering from 50/50 mortality surgery Rock lee who hadnt fought or trained in like 3 arcs and was basically atrophied from bed rest?

Yeah that’s certainly indicative of fuck all 


t0xeus said:


> Not like CE Gaara is genin anyways btw


Hes factually a Genin

Thats why he was at the chunin exams as a participant 

Hardly any participant was genin LEVEL

But me referring to him as “Genin Gaara” is entirely accurate


t0xeus said:


> Sakura's CES is non factor,


Jokes



t0xeus said:


> she's not reaching Gaara who can go airborne in seconds


Shes blitzing him cuz

Add to that Gaara doesn’t fight like that

He only flew as a last resort when Kimi attacked the entire ground

Also fun fact going airborne doesn’t help against Sakura as her shockwave gets more height than SRA Gaara can and much faster too


t0xeus said:


> he doesn't need to overpower it


He...He what?

He factually does...Cuz if he cant shes just breaking clean through everything he tries to tag her with...Killing gaara in the process btw


t0xeus said:


> he can just attack her from multiple angles so she can't punch the attacks away


A

Shockwave

Is

Omnidirectional 

This tactic is COUNTERED by Sakura

Not the opposite

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 29, 2019)

Oh baby this is what I pay my money for let's goooooooo.... 

.... Wait.... Nobody else pays to be here?!


----------



## Sufex (Aug 29, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Oh baby this is what I pay my money for let's goooooooo....
> 
> .... Wait.... Nobody else pays to be here?!


T0xus versus everybody!!! The man has no allies in this war. He must be co-splaying madara vs the shinobi alliance.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 29, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Oh baby this is what I pay my money for let's goooooooo....
> 
> .... Wait.... Nobody else pays to be here?!



so the Sannin band charges you?
damn


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 29, 2019)

Sufex said:


> T0xus versus everybody!!! The man has no allies in this war. He must be co-splaying madara vs the shinobi alliance.



One man army fueled by unrelenting goal post moving wildly inconsistent Fanfiction powah!


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 29, 2019)

Sufex said:


> T0xus versus everybody!!! The man has no allies in this war. He must be co-splaying madara vs the shinobi alliance.



i got tox' back

even iruka beats sakura


----------



## Sufex (Aug 29, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> One man army feuled by unrelenting goal post moving wildly inconsistent Fanfiction powah!


His motto



Just change the gauntlet to the manga!


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 29, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> This is just real damn silly
> 
> Ngl
> 
> ...


1) Before we go dig in Gaara's reactions, we need to first establish that Sakura is > Lee in speed, and then you need to make case for which situation should Sakura's speed be a factor when Gaara opens with large scale attaks right off the bat - and now he has desert to make them big from the start. Do you assume Sakura blitzes Gaara before he can perform the Tsunami perhaps?  Or what?

2) He was clearly above everyone there as he attracted attention even from jonins for his skill, Sasuke even says that Gaara's sneakiness is above Kakashi's level, we have no other comparison of any genin to jonin after this IIRC, he was clearly the favorite even amongst the favorites. But call him what you want this is unrelated to what we're talking about

3) Gaara goes airborne once he's forced to as per canon - thus if Sakura is too quick or threatening, he will go airborne. And Sakura, the girl who likes to punch ground a lot, will force him to go airborne very early on. Not OOC at all

4) I don't believe shockwaves have enough force in them to repel desert Gaara's attacks, lmao.
At best she repels the first wave, but guess what, they're in a desert so Gaara can attack her a second later with the sand around her feet
So yeah. No chance for her to consistently defend with shockwaves even if we assume there is enough force in them for it


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 29, 2019)

Annnnnnnnnnd it gets worse



t0xeus said:


> Before we go dig in Gaara's reactions


Oh no bud

We already DUG

Past tense

SRA Gaara has no speed or reaction feats above P1 Rock Lees weight class

And even unweighted base lee was giving Gaara the business with no reactions on Gaaras part, such speed is beneath even CASUAL Jonin level speed as made evident by teh likes of Gai, Kakashi, Asuma and even Kurenai


t0xeus said:


> we need to first establish that Sakura is > Lee in speed


Shes comparable to Kage levels and is a direct parallel with superior stats and showings to Tsunade

If you are seriously about to try to argue with me thjat fucking Part 1 Rock Lee has even VAGUELY comparable speed to any Jonin worthwhile, let alone a KAGE LEVEL?

Im leaving this conversation immediately 

As what youre doing is getting nauseatingly obvious


t0xeus said:


> Do you assume Sakura blitzes Gaara before he can perform the Tsunami perhaps? Or what?


Yes

Any Kage level is factually blitzing Gaara who cant even follow Unweighted Base Lees movements before a single thought passes through his head

Thats how power tiers work 


t0xeus said:


> He was clearly above everyone there as *he attracted attention even from jonins for his skill*


Who didnt?

Neji and Sasukes skills were each praised by the fucking HOKAGE

What does "attention" prove?

Oh thats right nothing


t0xeus said:


> Sasuke even says that Gaara's sneakiness is above Kakashi's level


Relative to his own perception

Sasuke is high on his own ass and is basically saying "He managed to sneak up on ME?! He must be a GOD!"

Hes a naive moron

That was the entire set up of his character arc for the early CE exams, remember how snarky he was with lee when he met him? Then lee schooled him.


t0xeus said:


> Gaara goes airborne once he's forced to as per canon


Which hes not fast enough to do here

Would you say Gaara can go airborne against Rinnegan Sasuke catching the ground beneath SRA Gaaras feat on fire with Rinnegan Amaterasu? Because hes "forced to go airborne"?


t0xeus said:


> thus if Sakura is too quick or threatening, he will go airborne


She IS quick AND threatening 

So much so Gaara is dead before he can blink


t0xeus said:


> Sakura, the girl who likes to punch ground a lot, will force him to go airborne very early on. Not OOC at all


So, to clarify, in your mind Sakura punches the ground very early and very repeatedly, and you STILL think Gaara is gonna live here?

Wow

Dis is some real atrocious and committed Gaara wank youve got here man


t0xeus said:


> I don't believe shockwaves have enough force in them to repel desert Gaara's attacks, lmao.


I really dont give a darn what you "believe"

The force behind Gaaras attacks wasnt even enough to kill or maim a dying kimimaro...Sakuras hits pack even more force than Byakugo amped Tsunades who cracked RINNEGAN MADARAS SUSANOO

WHATS MORE IMPRESSIVE CHIEF

WHAT DO YOU "BELIEVE" NOW


t0xeus said:


> At best she repels the first wave


Lolworthy

Sakuras punches are repelling all the fucking sand in the area and Gaara suffocates on his own element

Provided the force from the shockwave doesnt liquefy his insides instantly even through the sand

Which they will


t0xeus said:


> guess what, they're in a desert so Gaara can attack her a second later with the sand around her feet


There wont be any more sand around her feet, all of it will be fused with Gaara on a molecular level shes gonna punch it back at him so hard


t0xeus said:


> No chance for her to consistently defend with shockwaves even if we assume there is enough force in them for it


She doesnt need to "consistently" defend

Once is more than enough

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Francyst (Aug 29, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> You're wasting your time.
> 
> According to most on this forum, *Tsunade and Sakura can't do anything in fights except die, even to people absurdly below them in ability/power.*


Can't fight the manga


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Aug 29, 2019)

Francyst said:


> Can't fight the manga



Please.

Tsunade is at least chuunin level, she owned part 1 Naruto.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 29, 2019)

thinking i should buy popcorn the next time i login

who else?


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 29, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Oh no bud
> 
> We already DUG
> 
> ...


Yes he does

Kimimaro has Seal of Earth which is equal to Seal of Heaven in power as we're told (the one Sasuke has)

Base Kimimaro can neg diff react to SRA KN0 Naruto 1000 clone army without getting scratched

2T Base Sasuke gets stomped by one KN0 Naruto

So CS2 Kimimaro scales above CS2 3T Sasuke

This puts Gaara at a level where he will be able to perceive Kage-level movements, although he is not faster, he still won't get lulblitzed by average in speed kage-tiers unless the distance is 10m or less




WorldsStrongest said:


> Yes
> 
> Any Kage level is factually blitzing Gaara who cant even follow Unweighted Base Lees movements before a single thought passes through his head
> 
> Thats how power tiers work


That's CE Gaara, you're mixing them up again

We're told by Lee that SRA Gaara got stronger since CE

Stop making comparisons where there is no need or room for any



WorldsStrongest said:


> Who didnt?
> 
> Neji and Sasukes skills were each praised by the fucking HOKAGE
> 
> ...


Okay whatever, this is not really relevant as this match-up is not decided by portrayal either way so I give up this point



WorldsStrongest said:


> Which hes not fast enough to do here
> 
> Would you say Gaara can go airborne against Rinnegan Sasuke catching the ground beneath SRA Gaaras feat on fire with Rinnegan Amaterasu? Because hes "forced to go airborne"?


No, that's too big of a difference

The gap between Sakura and SRA Gaara is not nearly as big as between Rinne Sasuke and Gaara

I don't know what kind of point you're trying to draw here



WorldsStrongest said:


> She IS quick AND threatening
> 
> So much so Gaara is dead before he can blink


Based on what is she quick??



WorldsStrongest said:


> So, to clarify, in your mind Sakura punches the ground very early and very repeatedly, and you STILL think Gaara is gonna live here?
> 
> Wow
> 
> Dis is some real atrocious and committed Gaara wank youve got here man


I think that's what she will have to do, since Gaara will most likely try to bury her right off the bat

I honestly don't think she will be able to even punch continuously, as Gaara will be constantly pressuring her



WorldsStrongest said:


> I really dont give a darn what you "believe"
> 
> The force behind Gaaras attacks wasnt even enough to kill or maim a dying kimimaro...Sakuras hits pack even more force than Byakugo amped Tsunades who cracked RINNEGAN MADARAS SUSANOO
> 
> ...


Yes, it was not enough to kill Kimimaro because he could toughen his body with his extra-tough bones, lmao

Literally irrelevant

So if someone throws 25kg heavy bag of sand on me and I survive it, it then means that someone stronger than me can punch that bag away when I throw it at him? This comparison doesn't work no matter how you try to spin it

Okay, impressive that she can crack Susanoo. Then she will make a crack in the Sand Tsunami, but the rest of it is hitting her. It's not a solid object, it's a WAVE OF SAND. A punch won't blow it away, it will just make a small hole in it and the rest is hitting her

Or at best the shockwave makes it crumble and it falls on her



WorldsStrongest said:


> Lolworthy
> 
> Sakuras punches are repelling all the fucking sand in the area and Gaara suffocates on his own element
> 
> ...


No she doesn't

Gaara uses Tsunami to distract her while he buries her like he did here


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*




If she tries to punch the sand before it buries her arms, Gaara can just fuck with her arms by pulling her hand with sand etc

Similarly to how he makes Lee trip



WorldsStrongest said:


> There wont be any more sand around her feet, all of it will be fused with Gaara on a molecular level shes gonna punch it back at him so hard


He's not going to be staying close, no reason for him to stay close to the impact zone



WorldsStrongest said:


> She doesnt need to "consistently" defend
> 
> Once is more than enough


It's not

She defends from one wave, while Gaara attacks her from below

Gaara attacks from multiple angles and abuses distractions a lot against Kimi

For an example he can bait Sakura with Tsunami, and then when she tries to jump to punch it, he grabs her feet down with sand (which he did against Kimi), and Tsunami hits her or he buries her while she's distracted

Literally 100 ways he can kill her


----------



## Sufex (Aug 29, 2019)

"tobirama Edo alone part one solo’s A4"


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 29, 2019)

Yp @Omote I got ya. Let's get this baby to 100 pages!



InbredUchiha said:


> As far as strongest it can defeat I might get roasted for this but logically it's Kaguya.



WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 29, 2019)

WA Sakura would trash Genin Gaara. You don’t have to like her to acknowledge that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Trojan (Aug 30, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> As far as strongest it can defeat I might get roasted for this but logically it's Kaguya. There's no other way to defeat her besides sealing so it's in chararacter for Itachi to use, and while some are in denial Totsuka Blade can't be dodged

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 30, 2019)

Lee-Sensei said:


> WA Sakura would trash Genin Gaara. You don’t have to like her to acknowledge that.


SRA Gaara in desert is jonin level

Which coincidentally is Sakura as well

And on top of that he counters her fighting style real well

So no


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 30, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> SRA Gaara in desert is jonin level
> 
> Which coincidentally is Sakura as well
> 
> ...


WA Sakura is Kage Level and her punches have a massive AoE. She can probably force her way out of Gaara’s Sand even if she were caught. Kimimaro did just that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 30, 2019)

Lee-Sensei said:


> WA Sakura is Kage Level and her punches have a massive AoE. She can probably force her way out of Gaara’s Sand even if she were caught. Kimimaro did just that.


And Jonins can't do well against Kage levels if they have a better match-up since when?

You have to analyze the match-up here

Not compare their portrayal like this is some kind of portrayal battle


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 30, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> And Jonins can't do well against Kage levels if they have a better match-up since when?
> 
> You have to analyze the match-up here
> 
> Not compare their portrayal like this is some kind of portrayal battle


It’s not just about portrayal. It’s about her feats too.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 30, 2019)

Lee-Sensei said:


> It’s not just about portrayal. It’s about her feats too.


Ok what are her feats


----------



## Topace (Aug 30, 2019)

What even is the argument here


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 30, 2019)

Topace said:


> What even is the argument here



he wanted body


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 30, 2019)

Topace said:


> What even is the argument here


SRA Gaara in desert beats Sakura


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 30, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Yp @Omote I got ya. Let's get this baby to 100 pages!
> 
> 
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO





Hussain said:


> ...


And even when I made it clear I was only talking about in the scenario OP gave not in general the speds still start with the theatrics


Like I already said I just want the slightest evidence Totsuka Blade was ever implied to have a limit to what it can seal but none of you have proved it. We already saw it seal a High Kage Tier and Demi God Tier with 0 difficulty but you wanna asspull fanfiction where Totsuka Blade can only seal a certain power level? What should I expect from 2 users that think Jiraiya is stronger than Itachi

This thread devolved into "Statements I Don't Like But Won't Debate" lol it's worse than rate & run

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 30, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> And even when I made it clear I was only talking about in the scenario OP gave not in general the speds still start with the theatrics
> 
> 
> Like I already said I just want the slightest evidence Totsuka Blade was ever implied to have a limit to what it can seal but none of you have proved it.



Yes it called a no limits fallacy.

Stop spewing cyber vomit and learn how to debate.



> This thread devolved into "Statements I Don't Like But Won't Debate" lol it's worse than rate & run



Get your coward ass back in the thread then Mr. "everybody is too scuured to debate me".


----------



## Ishmael (Aug 30, 2019)

That's real what maru said. A lot of people in this thread talk about those bad statements but when I look in the threads they aren't providing any counter arguments.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 30, 2019)

Samael said:


> That's real what maru said. A lot of people in this thread talk about those bad statements but when I look in the threads they aren't providing any counter arguments.


This thread is a safe space

If you lose an argument you run here so your friends can rate your posts and you can relax for a bit before you get destroyed again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (Aug 30, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Sasuke doesn't have god tier durability


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 30, 2019)

Samael said:


> That's real what maru said. A lot of people in this thread talk about those bad statements but when I look in the threads they aren't providing any counter arguments.


Dont encourage him plz

Sure a lot of people do that here, but that doesn’t apply to his current situation 

Dont give him the inch he needs to stretch it to the Mariana trench plz 

We all know what hes like


----------



## Trojan (Aug 30, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> And even when I made it clear I was only talking about in the scenario OP gave not in general the speds still start with the theatrics
> 
> 
> Like I already said I just want the slightest evidence Totsuka Blade was ever implied to have a limit to what it can seal but none of you have proved it. We already saw it seal a High Kage Tier and Demi God Tier with 0 difficulty but you wanna asspull fanfiction where Totsuka Blade can only seal a certain power level? What should I expect from 2 users that think Jiraiya is stronger than Itachi
> ...



this is retarded... 

if it was so, then the six path CT, wouldn't have been such a big deal 

mighy as well seal her with the Sealing Rasengan...


----------



## Sufex (Aug 30, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> This thread is a safe space
> 
> If you lose an argument you run here so your friends can rate your posts and you can relax for a bit before you get destroyed again


You can debate someones retarded points all day but they don't have to change them at all and can easily walk away feeling good and like they 'won' just because they didnt concede thier own dumb points.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 30, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Get your coward ass back in the thread then Mr. "everybody is too scuured to debate me".


I actually have a life outside of this shit and I'm not like WanksSasuke where I can spam walls of text in a matter of minutes.. It's gonna take me like an hour trying to respond to all that garbage on the phone. I'm gonna try to get to it now


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 30, 2019)

Kakashi has better elemental ninjutsu then hiruzen


----------



## Ishmael (Aug 30, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> I actually have a life outside of this shit and I'm not like WanksSasuke where I can spam walls of text in a matter of minutes.. It's gonna take me like an hour trying to respond to all that garbage on the phone. I'm gonna try to get to it now



Can relate to the response thing, lol especially due to my lack of activity here now. It'll be times where I don't want to debate anymore or I'll lose the drive I had at the start. 

For example the debate I had with flaming rain in the sasuke vs Tsunade thread i wanted to tap out after our second text towards each other.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 30, 2019)

Sufex said:


> You can debate someones retarded points all day but they don't have to change them at all and can easily walk away feeling good and like they 'won' just because they didnt concede thier own dumb points.


Dunno if this is aimed at me specifically or you're saying this in the general sense, but on the off-chance it's the former - I concede quite a lot tbh

It's just a matter of having actually good arguments versus just thinking you have a good argument because majority of NBd stands behind you


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 30, 2019)

JayK said:


> Sasuke doesn't have god tier durability


Fanfic term that everybody has a different definition for, nerd


----------



## JayK (Aug 30, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Fanfic term that everybody has a different definition for, nerd


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 30, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Fanfic term that everybody has a different definition for, nerd


What is?

Freaking durability???

Dude tiers are IRRELEVANT to that discussion 

Sasuke and Naruto have tanked much stronger attacks than what Sakura has ever dished

The phrase “god tier” isnt needed to prove your stance is inane


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 30, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> I actually have a life outside of this shit and I'm not like WanksSasuke where I can spam walls of text in a matter of minutes


Kiddo ive done a paramedics program and im starting fire fighting pretty soon in the time ive been here

Posting about an anime meant for 12 year olds doesn’t take much time or effort, it certainly doesn’t take much out of a day 

Give it a rest man


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 30, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> What is?
> 
> Freaking durability???
> 
> ...


Do you honestly believe Kishimoto would paint a fight between Sakura and Sasuke like that? Salkura punching defenseless Sasuke into the face and him shrugging it off like nothing?
Naruto, I can imagine, he inherited Hagoromo's body

But Sasuke has no excuse

Just because "muh he tanked this" doesn't mean Kishimoto wouldn't at least make him bleed from Sakura's punch which is what I said

I did not say he gets any hard injuries


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 30, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Kakashi has better elemental ninjutsu then hiruzen



the guy repelled six paths enhanced jutsu with his own

bit of a no brainer at this point


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 30, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Do you honestly believe Kishimoto would paint a fight between Sakura and Sasuke like that?


YES

Because hes written her FAILING COMPLETELY against people WEAKER THAN SASUKE 

And hes written Sasuke taking BETTER HITS than Sakura can dish out


t0xeus said:


> Naruto, I can imagine, he inherited Hagoromo's body


Sasuke scales and has taken nearly identical hits to “Hagoromos body” 


t0xeus said:


> Sasuke has no excuse


Minus the Ōtsutsuki hits he’s literally walked off


t0xeus said:


> Just because "muh he tanked this" doesn't mean Kishimoto wouldn't at least make him bleed from Sakura's punch


Are you real?

Like...Genuinely?

Youre aware that all the “muh he tanked this” moments are moments written and illustrated by kishi right?

Appealing to the author is a really fucking stupid thing to do and doesn’t actually refute anything 


t0xeus said:


> I did not say he gets any hard injuries


You literally said shes drawing blood and breaking fucking bone

Thats asinine

The man has walked off Ōtsutsuki punches without a scratch

Pull your head out of your ass


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 30, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> YES
> 
> Because hes written her FAILING COMPLETELY against people WEAKER THAN SASUKE
> 
> ...


I ask you again, what instances of Naruto and Madara hitting Sasuke to the faces were you referring to


And Kishimoto has Lee's punch strength at the level of RSM Naruto, so he certainly does not see the scaling like you do.

Feats are >>> anything, but you have to take them within the context of the story, not just as isolated bullshit

Otherwise you gotta take seriously Kaguya's horn feat as well

You can't nitpick from author's work like you're doing here

Either you take the author's word and you scale RSM Naruto's strength to Gated Lee, which means that Sakura who focuses on strength will hit even harder, or you just stick to common sense

You can't have both


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 30, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> the guy repelled six paths enhanced jutsu with his own
> 
> bit of a no brainer at this point




you And I both no the conversation was not about novel kakashi, nice try tho.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 30, 2019)

Android said:


> Naruto is Sasuke's equal in Boruto (again by both statements and feats)


Also Garbagecandroid


Android said:


> Naruto would just shrug it off a CES punch from Sakura nothing.
> 
> Sasuke could take few seconds to stand up though.


So Sakura now hits harder than 3 Eyed JJ Madara, Fused Momoshiki, Kinshiki, Jigen, Naruto himself, and Toneri I guess

Fuck me man 

Garbagecandroid strikes again


----------



## ShinAkuma (Aug 30, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Kiddo ive done a paramedics program and im starting fire fighting pretty soon in the time ive been here
> 
> Posting about an anime meant for 12 year olds doesn’t take much time or effort, it certainly doesn’t take much out of a day
> 
> Give it a rest man



To be fair to Maru shoveling the amount of bullshit he does must be exhausting!


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 30, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> I ask you again, what instances of Naruto and Madara hitting Sasuke to the faces were you referring to


Madaras Limbo clone smacks Sasuke directly in the face here, after walling Sakuras BYAKUGO AMPED and BLOODLUSTED CES Punch ZERO DIFF, and Sasuke tanks it

Narutos punch here smokes Sasuke in the face, sends him flying through the air and plants him several feet deep in a cliffside, and Sasuke gets right back up totally fine

Then theres the hits he takes from Fused Momoshiki, Kinshiki, and Jigen...

You have no argument here man

Jesus...


t0xeus said:


> Kishimoto has Lee's punch strength at the level of RSM Naruto


No

No he fucking doesnt


t0xeus said:


> Feats are >>> anything


Good thing they have feats for days across the manga, canon films, and new Boruto anime/manga to support Sakura cant do fuck all


t0xeus said:


> you have to take them within the context of the story


Which is not what youre doing at all


t0xeus said:


> Otherwise you gotta take seriously Kaguya's horn feat as well


No actually I dont

Learn what an outlier is

Already went over this


t0xeus said:


> You can't nitpick from author's work like you're doing here


Thats not what outliers are

If a feat is head and shoulders above a characters other shown and consistent feats, and it happened literally one time, and its froma  fight filled with PIS nonsense in it every 20 seconds, its an outlier

You still havent answered my earlier question btw

If you genuinely fucking think Sakuras punches can hurt NAruto or draw blood from and break bone from Adult Sasuke...How in the name of all that is fucking holy, can you claim with a straight face that SRA Gaara beats her?

Youre aware thats you literally stating outright that SRA Gaaras sand > 2 God tiers durability right?


t0xeus said:


> Either you take the author's word and you scale RSM Naruto's strength to Gated Lee


The author has never implied this

Its DB only nonsense thats uncorroborated by anything else in canon

Naruto has Taijutsu feats and showings blatantly more impressive than FUCKING 8G GAIS SEKIZO and youre seriously gonna sit there and claim such dumb bullshit as this?

What? You think Haku is literally light speed too?

You think Madaras Susanoo can LITERALLY shatter AN ENTIRE UNIVERSE?

You think Hebi Sasuke has literally God level speed?

Yeah didnt think so


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 31, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> you And I both no the conversation was not about novel kakashi, nice try tho.



you and i both know that i said kakashi was a better ninjutsu practioner as stated in both the databook and manga 

if you're going to quote me at least be accurate

if you have a problem with the author's statements take it up with him


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 31, 2019)

you lewd snake man


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 31, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Madaras Limbo clone smacks Sasuke directly in the face here, after walling Sakuras BYAKUGO AMPED and BLOODLUSTED CES Punch ZERO DIFF, and Sasuke tanks it


Yeah Madara smacks Sasuke who blocks it with arms

And Limbo blocks it without us seeing how, but I bet that he probably won't faceblock it when he can just raise his arms as well and block it with them LMAO

Why did you say they got hit in the face??



WorldsStrongest said:


> Narutos punch here smokes Sasuke in the face, sends him flying through the air and plants him several feet deep in a cliffside, and Sasuke gets right back up totally fine


Where?
Link doesn't work if you posted something



WorldsStrongest said:


> Then theres the hits he takes from Fused Momoshiki, Kinshiki, and Jigen...
> 
> You have no argument here man


Not EoS Sasuke, already said this



WorldsStrongest said:


> No
> 
> No he fucking doesnt


Yes

Yes he fucking does




WorldsStrongest said:


> Good thing they have feats for days across the manga, canon films, and new Boruto anime/manga to support Sakura cant do fuck all


You still don't understand what EoS means

It's end of series

Means Sasuke from the original 699 chapters

No Boruto, no movies, no novels, none of that



WorldsStrongest said:


> If you genuinely fucking think Sakuras punches can hurt NAruto or draw blood from and break bone from Adult Sasuke...How in the name of all that is fucking holy, can you claim with a straight face that SRA Gaara beats her?
> 
> Youre aware thats you literally stating outright that SRA Gaaras sand > 2 God tiers durability right?


Because that's what Kishi does

When he would put Gaara against Sakura, he would go "well Gaara has absolute defense, although Sakura's punches are strong, if he puts several layers of sand on top of each other, it should be enough"

Meanwhile he doesn't go "hmm Sasuke.. I remember I let him tank this attack last time, so it wouldn't make sense if Sakura, the girl who can make craters by punching ground, would deal any damage to Sasuke's face who has literally no techniques making him durable.. well, whatever, gotta stay consistent, he's tiers above her so she can't deal damage, gotta think about my NBd buddies "

No, that won't happen

As you can see, Kishimoto thinks that Gated Lee = RSM Naruto in punch power

This means that tiers are not as vital to base stats ranking as in Dragon Ball

If kage specializes in super strength, and Sasuke gets power-ups that don't include any increased durability (which Naruto got with SM), then Kishimoto is making the kage do some damage to Sasuke in the case that Sasuke stays in the place and doesn't cover his face

That's how it works

If Sasuke blocks it, he tanks it neg diff (similarly to how KCM Naruto blocking Ay's hit tanked neg diff, but said that if he would get hit straight by that it would mean problems), but if he does what the OP in that thread said (defenselessly stand in front of Sakura), then he's getting his nose broken or some minor shit like that

It's just common sense

Durability is variable. You have Kaguya tanking neg-diff Naruto's 9 Bijuu FRS, but then you have her losing an arm by Naruto slicing through it with his hand

Is Naruto's hand > 9 Bijuu FRS?

Look if you focus on feats like that and ignore the context you get to stupid conclusions like Sasuke's Chidori Eiso can slice through Madara's PS, since he could slice through Madara's body like butter and Madara's god-tier durability should be > EMS Madara's PS

Basically nonsense that Kishimoto would not think of even in a dream, let alone actually seriously draw

You have to use common sense and use feats given the context of the plot, characters weaknesses and stuff like that



WorldsStrongest said:


> The author has never implied this
> 
> Its DB only nonsense thats uncorroborated by anything else in canon
> 
> ...


Oh so you think he decided to include Lee just for fun

How convenient


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 31, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> you and i both know that i said kakashi was a better ninjutsu practioner as stated in both the databook and manga
> 
> if you're going to quote me at least be accurate
> 
> if you have a problem with the author's statements take it up with him




I ask you once more when exactly this statement was made. 

Also do you believe WA Sakura is a peer to KCM naruto? Because it was stated in both the manga and the databooks.


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Aug 31, 2019)

This thread might as well be relabelled to "Round 2 for salty debaters"


----------



## JayK (Aug 31, 2019)

Totsuka can seal Kaguya

sadly not the 1st time this got posted here and it prolly won't be the last either


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 31, 2019)

Turns out that Hazuki and his Brother auditioned for The X Factor:


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 31, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> I ask you once more when exactly this statement was made.
> 
> Also do you believe WA Sakura is a peer to KCM naruto? Because it was stated in both the manga and the databooks.



And i responded and you started comparing WA Hiruzen's feats to downplay Kakashi because he completely mimicked Zabuza's jutsu in the Wave Arc.

Sakura being a peer was not meant from a power perspective. It was more that she was no longer dead weight. It's a comparison for personality and her own development. It's also contradicted by the manga. Kakashi's ninjutsu hype was mever contradicted.


Kakashi CREATED Chidori before hitting puberty. An adult Kakashi being a better ninjutsu user than Hiruzen isn't unbelievable. He has the best graduation dates in yhe entirety of the manga. His Ninjutsu skill have been praised by Nagato and Itachi.


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 31, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> And i responded and you started comparing WA Hiruzen's feats to downplay Kakashi because he completely mimicked Zabuza's jutsu in the Wave Arc.
> 
> Sakura being a peer was not meant from a power perspective. It was more that she was no longer dead weight. It's a comparison for personality and her own development. It's also contradicted by the manga. Kakashi's ninjutsu hype was mever contradicted.
> 
> ...




If I’m not mistaken adult kakashi post shippuden is godly. And I have no reason to deny that, but you of all people know kakashi’s power changes drastically depending on which version. I still want to know when Gai said he was the best ninjutsu user, like when? Was it chunin exam? 


Also you didn’t quote my points about Edo hiruzen to debunk them. I said it once and I’ll say it again, the only thing hiruzen gained as an edo was stamina, and event shy is iffy since minato as an edo ran out of chakra. 

Alive hiruzen still has the exact same jutsu potency. Chunin kakashi is only marginally stronger the wave arc kakashi l, who was the worst water style feat in the entire manga. 

Kishimoto also stated Jman would solo Kisame and itachi. 

Statements are valid, and they docoutn towards portrayal, but some statements are blatantly incorrect (lol at Jman beating itachi and Kisame) 

And kakashi was used as the benchmark in part one and chunin exams to gauge what a jounin was capable of, not a kage. 


In fact kakashi ninjutsu prowess wouldn’t change from wave arc to chunin exam, his physical stats are the ones to change. Climbing up mountains to increase your physical prowess to what it once was wouldn’t amp your ninjutsu prowess


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 31, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Yeah Madara smacks Sasuke who blocks it with arms


Which hed need bare minimum durability to do

If you can block something with your arms, you possess the bare minimum durability to take that amount of force directed toward your body and not suffer injury

Your forearms dont take multitudes more force to bruise bleed or break than your torso does genius 


t0xeus said:


> I bet that he probably won't faceblock it when he can just raise his arms as well and block it with them


It doesnt matter how he blocked it

Point is Sakura with EVERYTHING SHE HAD couldnt budge a LIMBO CLONE

She doesnt have the capability to budge a God tier

Period


t0xeus said:


> Not EoS Sasuke, already said this


Yes

Yes that is EoS Sasuke

Your definition of EoS is fucking stupid


t0xeus said:


> Yes
> 
> Yes he fucking does


You gave me a fucking DB scan

The Databook isnt written by Kishimoto

They are literally called "fanbooks" right on the cover



Troll harder

Youd have to be a fucking lobotomized moron to actually sit there and thing lee is ANYTHING to Naruto in terms of Taijutsu as of the fucking PAIN ARC

SM Naruto would literally break Lees legs off and store them inside Lees own asshole before he could fathom what happened

RSM Naruto + 2,000 RSm clones? Equal to Rock Lee?

Slap yourself

You know how you keep saying the phrase "common sense" and "examine the feats in the story"?

I suggest FOR FUCKING OCNE since youve come back here to the NBD, you actually try to do that

Cuz this shit is just getting sad and annoying now


t0xeus said:


> You still don't understand what EoS means


No kid

Thatd be you

EoS means END OF SERIES

You wanna know when the series ends?

AT CHAPTER 700

Chapter 700 Sasuke = ADULT SASUKE

You ask ANYONE ON THIS SITE what they mean by "EoS Naruto/Sasuke" and they will say "Their adult versions"

Promise

Like basically everything else about these posts, youre wrong on this


t0xeus said:


> Means Sasuke from the original 699 chapters


There are 700 original chapters

Not 699

Chapter 700 features Adult Naruto and Sasuke


t0xeus said:


> It's end of series


And you clearly dont know where this series "ended" then if you are genuinely saying it doesnt refer to the final fucking chapter versions of these characters...


t0xeus said:


> Means Sasuke from the original 699 chapters
> 
> No Boruto, no movies, no novels, none of that


It refers to Adult Sasuke

Which includes the Boruto timeline

Get over it


t0xeus said:


> Because that's what Kishi does


No actually its not


t0xeus said:


> When he would put Gaara against Sakura, he would go "well Gaara has absolute defense, although Sakura's punches are strong, if he puts several layers of sand on top of each other, it should be enough"


I fucking love how you give fucking GENIN GAARA the benefit of the doubt needed that his Sand can tank Sakuras attacks but dont give the benefit of the doubt to FUCKING LITERAL GODS

This is flat out moronic

I ALSO love how youre apparently Kishimots editor or some shit

And can interpret his writing process to the letter in such a way that it validates your own unique and asinine way of scaling characters that allows you to LITERALLY IGNORE THEIR FEATS

Stellar work

Not at all obvious what youre trying to do here kid


t0xeus said:


> Meanwhile he doesn't go "hmm Sasuke.. I remember I let him tank this attack last time, so it wouldn't make sense if Sakura, the girl who can make craters by punching ground, would deal any damage to Sasuke's face who has literally no techniques making him durable.. well, whatever, gotta stay consistent, he's tiers above her so she can't deal damage, gotta think about my NBd buddies "


Look at Kishis editor go


t0xeus said:


> As you can see, Kishimoto thinks that Gated Lee = RSM Naruto in punch power


No

No he doesnt



t0xeus said:


> If kage specializes in super strength, and Sasuke gets power-ups that don't include any increased durability (which Naruto got with SM)


Rikudo Chakra now doesnt increase durability

So done taking your ass seriously here man


t0xeus said:


> That's how it works


Nope

Not even slightly in fact


t0xeus said:


> If Sasuke blocks it, he tanks it neg diff (similarly to how KCM Naruto blocking Ay's hit tanked neg diff, but said that if he would get hit straight by that it would mean problems), but if he does what the OP in that thread said (defenselessly stand in front of Sakura), then he's getting his nose broken or some minor shit like that


Nope

Not even close

Sakura doesnt have the feats of outputting the necessary force to maim or injure Sasuke when STRONGER PEOPLE THAN HER hav PUNCHED SASUEK IN THE FUCKING MOUTH HOLE and caused ZERO VISIBLE DAMAGE

You

Are

Fucking

Wrong

And as long as you view this manga the way that you do, with this "I know what Kishi thinks when he writes every fight" mentality? Youre gonna STAY fucking wrong.

Until you learn to actually analyze and quantify SHOWINGS WE PHYSICALLY HAVE rather than put stock in LITERALLY NON EXISTENT HYPOTHETICAL PIS...Youre opinions aint gonna fly here or basically any other Vs debating space...


t0xeus said:


> It's just common sense


Amazing how often you use this phrase yet never actually apply the definition 


t0xeus said:


> Durability is variable


No

No it is not


t0xeus said:


> You have Kaguya tanking neg-diff Naruto's 9 Bijuu FRS,


The ACTUAL FUCK are you on about?

Narutos FRS barrage fucked Kaguya up and caused her body to go entirely out of whack


t0xeus said:


> Is Naruto's hand > 9 Bijuu FRS?


Nope

Cuz the FRS have flat out better feats than FRS

Troll harder


t0xeus said:


> Look if you focus on feats like that and ignore the context you get to stupid conclusions


No ones ignore anything about any context aside from you bud

Youre flat out ignoring feats PERIOD...not just the context therein 


t0xeus said:


> Basically nonsense that Kishimoto would not think of even in a dream


Whatever you say Kishis editor 


t0xeus said:


> You have to use common sense and use feats given the context of the plot


Take your own advice kid


t0xeus said:


> Oh so you think he decided to include Lee just for fun


He didnt include Lee at all

Cuz he didnt write the fucking DBs

He okayd their release and supervised it...Thats literally it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 31, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Which hed need bare minimum durability to do
> 
> If you can block something with your arms, you possess the bare minimum durability to take that amount of force directed toward your body and not suffer injury
> 
> ...


Ok I legit thought EoS Sasuke means Teen Rinne Sasuke

If it's 700th chapter Sasuke then I think he tanks neg-diff

But Teen Rinne Sasuke will get minor damage

You still wanna continue even if it's not EoS ?


----------



## X III (Aug 31, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> The Databook isnt written by Kishimoto
> 
> They are literally called "fanbooks" right on the cover


Not to get in the way, but the fanbooks aren't the same as the databooks. The databooks are authored by Kishi. A google search will tell you this.

But the databooks should be taken with a big grain of salt since a lot of the shit they say are very iffy. This being one of those occasions.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 31, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Ok I legit thought EoS Sasuke means Teen Rinne Sasuke
> 
> If it's 700th chapter Sasuke then I think he tanks neg-diff





t0xeus said:


> But Teen Rinne Sasuke will get minor damage


No

Still wrong


t0xeus said:


> You still wanna continue even if it's not EoS ?


Im not humoring you on conversations like this any further

Blatantly dont have the patience anymore

Your stance and your logic just blatantly boil down to you putting more weight to non existent moments of literal PIS (literally word for word what youre arguing for) and ignoring all ACTUAL PHYSICALLY EXISTING EVIDENCE WE DO HAVE

You cant debate with someone whos understanding of basic shit is that flawed


----------



## Trojan (Aug 31, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Madara mid diffs canon JJ Obito
> 
> No PIS/CIS JJ Obito extreme high diffs Madara with Sword of Nunoboko
> 
> ...


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 31, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Im not humoring you on conversations like this any further
> 
> Blatantly dont have the patience anymore
> 
> ...


No you're outright making stuff up

First you say that you have people hitting Sasuke into the face

Then we find out it's just Madara who Sasuke blocks with arms, thus no face tanking happens

Then you say you have Sakura hitting a god-tier and him shrugging it off

You pull out Limbo, which is OUTRIGHT stated to be immune to non-Rikudo attacks like few chapters before that feat, and you wonder why it no-sold Sakura's punch

And you decide to play that out as Madara tanking it instead

So I am waiting for one feat that is at least by extension related to what we're discussing


----------



## X III (Aug 31, 2019)

I like my boy @t0xeus but your opinions are a little too much man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 31, 2019)

X III said:


> I like my boy @t0xeus but your opinions are a little too much man.


My opinion is far less extreme than people claiming EMS SM Madara is getting blitzed by JJ Obito

That's outright canon denial, horrible logic

Madara who can react to blindside Hiraishingiri, Madara who can dance with EMS Sasuke in CQC, Madara who has BOTH boosts that helped Naruto&Sasuke follow JJ Obito's movement, is getting blitzed...


----------



## X III (Aug 31, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> My opinion is far less extreme than people claiming EMS SM Madara is getting blitzed by JJ Obito
> 
> That's outright canon denial, horrible logic
> 
> Madara who can react to blindside Hiraishingiri, Madara who can dance with EMS Sasuke in CQC, Madara who has BOTH boosts that helped Naruto&Sasuke follow JJ Obito's movement, is getting blitzed...


Oh yeah, those people are also ridiculous.

Madara isn't getting blitzed, but he still gets one shotted. Juubito lols at him at every category.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 31, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> No you're outright making stuff up


Of for fucks sake man this fucking child 


t0xeus said:


> First you say that you have people hitting Sasuke into the face


I literally gave you no less than 2 examples from the manga, as youre LITERALLY INCAPABLE of scaling on even a BASIC LEVEL, and youre STONEWALLING any bit of evidence from beyond chapter 699 because you cant fucking refute any of it, wherein Sasuke gets punched by God Tier strength and hes fine

Sakura doesnt hit on that level, ergo shes not hurting even a teen Rinnegan Sasuke

This is not a hard concept when you dont do the utterly stupid shit that is pretend you understand what KISHIMOTO HASNT FUCKING WRITTEN YET better than people analyzing his ALREADY EXISTING WORK can speak to what happened

Like...Come on man


t0xeus said:


> Then we find out it's just Madara who Sasuke blocks with arms, thus no face tanking happens


Went over this already

Sasuke blocking it and getting punched in the face wouldnt lead to ridiculously skewed results in terms of the force his body absorbed

TLDR if his arms can take it with ZERO DAMAGE his face can take it and be no worse for wear in th elong run

And I KNOW THIS not JUST because of a little thing called COMMON SENSE, but because his LATER FEATS back that notion 


t0xeus said:


> Then you say you have Sakura hitting a god-tier and him shrugging it off


Sakura legit fails to kill one of the fucking Juubi clones she tags

So fuck yeah God tiers are shrugging that shit off

Also

Do you genuinely think JJ Madara, RSM Naruto or Rinnegan Sasuke are less durable than Edo Madaras RIBCAGE SUSANOO?

Really?


t0xeus said:


> You pull out Limbo, which is OUTRIGHT stated to be immune to non-Rikudo attacks like few chapters before that feat


Not when they are ACTIVELY INTERACTING WITH THE REAL WORLD THEY ARENT

The Limbo is PHYSICALLY TOUCHING SAKURA to block her

And her strength is NOT ENOUGH to even BUDGE the clone

She cant even push the clone backward in a contest of physical strength...Let alone fucking HURT it...

Whether it has "hurr durr Rikudo immunity" or not doesnt matter to what Im getting at here

That wouldnt stop a transfer of energy that comes from 2 people having opposing physical contact...Which they DO SHARE and Sakuras force gets LOLED AT

What do you want?

Genuinely what


t0xeus said:


> And you decide to play that out as Madara tanking it instead


He does tank it

The force of Sakuras attack is entirely absorbed by the clone with no outward shockwave or give 

Thats like the definition of fucking tanked


t0xeus said:


> I am waiting for one feat that is at least by extension related to what we're discussing


Id like for you to post one fucking feat of Sakura accomplishing anything impressive to God tiers ever when shes not literally being thrown at one like a fucking missile by another God

GLHF


----------



## Serene Grace (Aug 31, 2019)

X III said:


> *Not to get in the way, but the fanbooks aren't the same as the databooks.* The databooks are authored by Kishi. A google search will tell you this.
> 
> But the databooks should be taken with a big grain of salt since a lot of the shit they say are very iffy. This being one of those occasions.


This pretty much

Idk why uninformed people keep equating the two together

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 31, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Not when they are ACTIVELY INTERACTING WITH THE REAL WORLD THEY ARENT
> 
> The Limbo is PHYSICALLY TOUCHING SAKURA to block her
> 
> ...


BECAUSE PHYSICAL ATTACKS DON'T WORK ON LIMBO

Sakura doesn't have Rikudo chakra thus she will deal no damage to Limbo

it doesn't matter if they physically collide ffs

They need Rikudo-amp to actually do anything to Limbo


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*




And even if we go with your headcanon here, prove that Madara's Limbo neg-diff tanked Sakura's hit

Because all we see is that she can't reach past it for Madara

If we assume she can do damage to Limbo, post scan where it says that Limbo neg-diff tanked it like you're assuming

Just because he didn't move doesn't mean he did not tank it

Hell he can have another Limbo supporting him from behind so they don't get knocked back lmao

I will refute the rest once you concede this ridiculous point


----------



## Trojan (Aug 31, 2019)

fanbooks are official releases just like the databooks. 
in fact, we got the Kages names, abilities, and what they do...etc from Fanbook 2 before
they were revealed in the manga


----------



## X III (Aug 31, 2019)

My rules for databooks is that if something in the databook is grounded by something in the manga, then I'll take the databook's word for it.

If it's contradicted by the manga, then I'll take the manga's word for it.

If it isn't supported nor contradicted by the manga, then I'll take it as a benefit of the doubt (similar to how anime filler can be used when something in the manga is left unclear, so long as it isn't contradicted by the manga).


----------



## Trojan (Sep 1, 2019)

hbcaptain said:


> In order to dodge Amaterasu, you must move faster than the Ama caster can see, Itachi can still see Naruto with his dynamic vision which is >= early EMS Sauce, so he can tag him with it.
> 
> 
> Full intent and danger sensing isn't enough, especially that he has to avoid both Itachi and Sasuke eye contact, not to mention this Naruto mainly relies on KCM, rarely on SM.
> ...


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 1, 2019)

Shark said:


> Why wouldn't Itachi's intelligence afford him any advantages in a fight?
> 
> 
> ShinAkuma said:
> ...


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 1, 2019)

Itachi is a genius. You don’t have to like him to acknowledge that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Sep 1, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> Stuff



Negged for not reading the discussion.

Low effort trolling is low effort.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 1, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Negged for not reading the discussion.
> 
> Low effort trolling is low effort.


I read the discussion, troll.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Sep 1, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> I read the discussion, troll.



So just shitposting then? Because if you actually read the discussion I mentioned that Itachi is intelligent within the Narutoverse.

Stay butthurt kid.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 1, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> So just shitposting then? Because if you actually read the discussion I mentioned that Itachi is intelligent within the Narutoverse.


I know, as you wrote and I quoted, '[Itachi] is "intelligent" via narrative directive not via actual display.'

One of the worst statements I've read, and in this thread it went.


----------



## Symmetry (Sep 1, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> They are literally called "fanbooks" right on the cover




Because this books are for the fans. 



WorldsStrongest said:


> The Databook isnt written by Kishimoto



Yes it is, any source will tell you this, why you deny it is beyond me.


----------



## Zero890 (Sep 1, 2019)

Databook=/=fanbook.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 1, 2019)

MS vs EvilShin


FIGHT


----------



## Devil_Jin (Sep 1, 2019)

Woah what is this?


t0xeus said:


> BECAUSE PHYSICAL ATTACKS DON'T WORK ON LIMBO
> 
> Sakura doesn't have Rikudo chakra thus she will deal no damage to Limbo
> 
> ...


Sasuke says that after his attack goes through the limbo that's what he means by physical attacks not working.  Sakura literally makes direct contact with it. It's literally in the scan you posted

No where has it been said that that while tagging the limbo it's immune to any attacks with whatever AP. They're madaras in other dimension that share the same vulnerability as him.


t0xeus said:


> If we assume she can do damage to Limbo, post scan where it says that Limbo neg-diff tanked it like you're assuming


Idk maybe the fact we actually see the limbos moment later and they have sustained zero damage?


t0xeus said:


> Hell he can have another Limbo supporting him from behind so they don't get knocked back lmao


So madara had another limbo crushing his head to the limbo in front and no kind of struggle was shown and just to look cool and fit your agenda? 
You're right "imao"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 1, 2019)

Amirsh said:


> Woah what is this?
> 
> Sasuke says that after his attack goes through the limbo that's what he means by physical attacks not working.  Sakura literally makes direct contact with it. It's literally in the scan you posted
> 
> ...


Not just that statement

Sasuke mentions it again later that they can hurt Limbo WITH SIX PATHS SAGE CHAKRA if it is not enough for your biased ass

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*




So the author's implication is clear - Limbo can interact with real world as it wants to, but if you want to do damage to it you need Six Paths Sage Chakra

Just because Limbo touches you doesn't mean you can deal damage with a punch to it

Sakura described it as "wall"

So it did not let her pass, which seems like a good description if it basically negates any of her attacks simply by the fact that they're not Rikudo amped

But just in the case you still refuse to concede, Limbo can just Preta away Sakura's CES and then it can tank Sakura's base punch neg-diff with its JJ strength


----------



## Devil_Jin (Sep 1, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> So the author's implication is clear - Limbo can interact with real world as it wants to, but if you want to do damage to it you need Six Paths Sage Chakra


Irrelevant . The statement of physical attacks not working was still taken out of context by you.

And yes you can forcefully inflict damage on the limbo with sage chakra instead of your attack going through it. That's what it means

"biased ass" 


t0xeus said:


> Just because Limbo touches you doesn't mean you can deal damage with a punch to it


Yes when you can make contact with the limbo you can damage it as its just madara in another dimension who's also vulnerable to Taijutsu. Simple as that


t0xeus said:


> Sakura described it as "wall"


Typical description of someone who can't see or sense the limbo thus has no idea what is stopping her. Doesn't mean anything


t0xeus said:


> So it did not let her pass,


Exactly


t0xeus said:


> which seems like a good description if it basically negates any of her attacks simply by the fact that they're not Rikudo amped


Explain good description


t0xeus said:


> But just in the case you still refuse to concede,


I'm glad that you know the things you just said aren't convincing


t0xeus said:


> Limbo can just Preta away Sakura's CES and then it can tank Sakura's base punch neg-diff with its JJ strength


So first it was limbo keeping madara from being pushed back and now this? The same preta madara didn't use  when a youton FRS and chidori sword was bisecting him and several other occasions? Now he absorbes sakura's chakra simultaneously at such speed while taking in the punch and sakura is dumb enough to not realise sth is absorbing her chakra to make a comment about it and maybe tell naruto and sasuke ?

What's next? The limbo pointed his asshole towards the punch and the walls inside madara's asshole heavily decreased the efficiency of the punch thus we can't say limbo tanked it? It seems pretty convincing to me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 1, 2019)

Amirsh said:


> Yes when you can make contact with the limbo you can damage it as its just madara in another dimension who's also vulnerable to Taijutsu. Simple as that


I'll take Sasuke's word over yours, but thanks for the debate.


----------



## Devil_Jin (Sep 1, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> I'll take Sasuke's word over yours, but thanks for the debate.


Sure man. It's a pleasure


----------



## Sufex (Sep 1, 2019)

Amirsh said:


> What's next? The limbo pointed his asshole towards the punch and the walls inside madara's asshole heavily decreased the efficiency of the punch thus we can't say limbo tanked it? It seems pretty convincing to me




 I love this thread man


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 1, 2019)

Someone sent me this...


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Sep 1, 2019)

Sufex said:


> I love this thread man


Probably not more than I do. Come here more often than the BD itself.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 2, 2019)

WorldsWrongest said:


> High Kage
> Onoki (mid level)
> SM Naruto/MS Sasuke (low level)
> 
> ...


Mind you it was stated in the manga Hiruzen > Onoki, BoS Kakashi is obviously way stronger than Part 1 Kakashi after further training and gaining Kamui, and Wind Naruto was being compared to Minato, but hey WanksSasuke is too set in his ways to abandon his fanfic right?


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 2, 2019)

NBD general consensus said:


> Onoki > Sage Mode Naruto


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 2, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Mind you it was stated in the manga Hiruzen > Onoki


No

No it was not

Hes stated to supposedly be among the best of the current Kage generation by Iruka who never fucking saw or met any other Kage OR saw Hiruzen fight 

And even that wasnt said by anyone credible

Thats also blatantly fucking debunked by feats

Obito himself states Itachi > Him if Itachi had knowledge

Hiruzen is also stated > Minato or Hashirama by moron Iruka

You buy that bullshit to?



MaruUchiha said:


> BoS Kakashi is obviously way stronger than Part 1 Kakashi


You know what a benchmark is MoronUchiha?

Jesus the thread asked for 3 names from an entire tier

BoS and P1 Kakashi are placeholders on that list that dont account for every name around them or between them obviously 

Grow a brain cell or 2 man

I promise life is fun with them


MaruUchiha said:


> Wind Naruto was being compared to Minato


This is so fucking beyond stupid it doesnt even merit a reply

His RASENGAN DEVELOPMENT is compared to Minatos

Youre an idiot if you think thats putting IA Naruto, who outright admits inferiority to even a joker like BoS Sasuke, is comparable to Minato OVERALL   


MaruUchiha said:


> WanksSasuke is too set in his ways to abandon his fanfic right?


Says the moron who literally just pointed out nothing but bullshit headcanon actively debunked by canon


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 2, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> No
> 
> No it was not
> 
> ...


I'm talking about when it was stated he's the strongest kage at the time


WorldsStrongest said:


> Jesus the thread asked for 3 names from an entire tier
> 
> BoS and P1 Kakashi are placeholders on that list that dont account for every name around them or between them obviously


BoS Kakashi even being in the same tier with Part 1 Kakashi is the dumbest shit I've ever seen


WorldsStrongest said:


> This is so fucking beyond stupid it doesnt even merit a reply
> 
> His RASENGAN DEVELOPMENT is compared to Minatos
> 
> Youre an idiot if you think thats putting IA Naruto, who outright admits inferiority to even a joker like BoS Sasuke, is comparable to Minato OVERALL


I obviously don't think Wind Naruto is anywhere near Minato, but the fact he was stated to have surpassed Kakashi and was compared to Minato shows he was far past Jonin Tier by portrayal and author's intent.. Naruto was up against Jonin Tier threats in Waves Arc, you think he's still in that same tier by the time he got Rasenshuriken?


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 2, 2019)

Sufex said:


> Shins not a saninn wanker tbh...he is wrong about their strength, but im pretty sure hes legit and isnt baised.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 2, 2019)

Speedyamell said:


> I actually agree with this.. which is weird.
> I never saw minato as greater or equal to Ay + bee.
> Judging from the actual panel fight we saw, the skirmishes end with minato retreating eventually. That is after he has finessed and shown them up with ftg of course,
> But Minato's feat comes from being able to hold his own against two shinobi of such a level, but he can't possibly win..
> ...


----------



## MShadows (Sep 3, 2019)

Is having your daily Minato downplay thread a meme or something in the NBD? Cause I’ve seen some very questionable “logic” being brought forth in them.


----------



## Sufex (Sep 3, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> KCM Naruto's cloak is not even powerful as it was when he was 4-tailed version lmao
> 
> Remember when Orochimaru's whole body burned by touching Naruto back then?
> Yeah now when he touches something hot he's the one hurt
> ...





t0xeus said:


> Not weaker
> Less durable
> It's CANON

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 3, 2019)

This is probably the best thing I have read as of recently 



Lawrence777 said:


> Kisame's water dome should be weak against earth swamp since earth > water, so large enough doton yomi numa underneath should absorb the water dome imo.





Lawrence777 said:


> *Daikodan can be blocked by* kuchiyose snake shield / kuchiyose gamaken or even a basic but large scale *doton wall* if Jiraiya can manage one.


----------



## Azula (Sep 3, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> This is probably the best thing I have read as of recently



Both the posts are correct except for the last bit (Daidodan would absorb chakra out of the wall and grow stronger).

This threads more of your posts tbh tbf.


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 3, 2019)

Azula said:


> Both the posts are correct except for the last bit (Daidodan would absorb chakra out of the wall and grow stronger).
> 
> This threads more of your posts tbh tbf.


So Jiraiya can create Yomi Numa big and deep enough to sink Waterdome?

Are you perhaps of the Sannin band? I don't remember all the members but I think I've heard your name in that context few times. 

And yes, I do have a group of obsessed fans that keep posting my posts here.


----------



## Soul (Sep 3, 2019)

This is the worst thread in the history of the battledome bar none.
It's only fitting that it talks about the worst


----------



## Azula (Sep 3, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> So Jiraiya can create Yomi Numa big and deep enough to sink Waterdome?



Yes, Even a nerfed Jiraiya could sink a large summon and SM gives as much as 10x boost.


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 3, 2019)

Azula said:


> Yes, Even a nerfed Jiraiya could sink a large summon and SM gives as much as 10x boost.


It's a Base Jiraiya the guy's talking about


Large summon is nothing compared to Waterdome which dwarfed Ponta (who is at worst 1/3 of large summons) lol


----------



## Francyst (Sep 3, 2019)

> This is the worst thread in the history of the battledome bar none.


----------



## Kisame (Sep 3, 2019)

Azula said:


> Yes, Even a nerfed Jiraiya could sink a large summon and SM gives as much as 10x boost.


He actually _couldn't_ sink the snake, which is what he was complaining about - albeit he incapacitated it anyways.

Yomi Numa has the elemental advantage, but it's portrayal is poor compared to Kisame's Suiton mastery and I'm not sure how it's going to stop the dome from a jutsu mechanic aspect.

Daikodan would also likely incapacitate Gamaken or severely damage him, and would obliterate the snake Kuchiyose.

Imo they're not terrible arguments, but there's some reaching.

Regardless a fight between Jiraiya and Kisame won't reach that point anyway due to the massive gap between them.

Interestingly I don't have that much faith that Daikodan would actually absorb the solid Earth Wall, but Jiraiya's Doton hype isn't sufficient to suggest he could create a wall powerful enough to completely stop it.


----------



## Ayala (Sep 3, 2019)

Too Soulty


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 3, 2019)

Femme said:


> High kage, Sakura , tsunade, Sarada
> Mid kage, Tayuya, Temari, delta
> Low kage, Shizune


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 3, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Tayuya mid-kage



Ok now she's not even hiding that she's trolling


----------



## Devil_Jin (Sep 3, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Ok now she's not even hiding that she's trolling


There’s no trolling she genuinely feels like it's true and she's defending them, has no idea such ridiculous wank only backfires.

She only cares about tayuya cause her hair is similar to sakura


----------



## Sufex (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 3, 2019)

Soul said:


> This is the worst thread in the history of the battledome bar none.
> It's only fitting that it talks about the worst


Soul to the NBD:


----------



## JayK (Sep 3, 2019)

Femme is the uprising hope of the Sannin Band

already learning from *the best*


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 3, 2019)

Orochimaru only lost to Itachi because he wanted body

-Hazuki and Shazam


----------



## Femme (Sep 3, 2019)

Amirsh said:


> There’s no trolling she genuinely feels like it's true and she's defending them, has no idea such ridiculous wank only backfires.
> 
> She only cares about tayuya cause her hair is similar to sakura


When is the wedding boo, you know me so well


----------



## Devil_Jin (Sep 3, 2019)

Femme said:


> When is the wedding boo, you know me so well


When you get off riding sakura's chakra enhanced dick.

But we all know how much you enjoy that extra chakra control so


----------



## Femme (Sep 3, 2019)

Amirsh said:


> When you get off riding sakura's chakra enhanced dick.
> 
> But we all know how much you enjoy that extra chakra control so


So that’s never, but the sweetest way to reject me


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 3, 2019)

"Hebi Sasuke > Deva Path and Animal Path"


Shark said:


> Sasuke clears.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 4, 2019)

Femme said:


> When is the wedding boo, you know me so well


----------



## JayK (Sep 4, 2019)

_If thinking Totsuka Blade can seal Kaguya is no limits fallacy then saying it can't is limits fallacy_

Guess which revolutionary big brain said this.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 4, 2019)

JayK said:


> _If thinking Totsuka Blade can seal Kaguya is no limits fallacy then saying it can't is limits fallacy_
> 
> Guess which revolutionary big brain said this.


This wasn't said in the NBD, and it's a complete fact since there's no evidence for it having limits or no limits so both are a fallacy. Keep showing how triggered you are by my negs, I'm sure there's plenty more on the way


----------



## Tri (Sep 4, 2019)

JayK said:


> If thinking Totsuka Blade can seal Kaguya is no limits fallacy then saying it can't is limits fallacy


I would rate this troll attempt around a 3/10. Too obvious and unlikely to actually bait anything out of anyone with half a brain to be any higher but still quite chuckle inducing nonetheless which earns it 3 points.

Edit: The post above me is a 1/10, please improve your troll game!!


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 4, 2019)

One of my biggest dickriders enters the fray


----------



## JayK (Sep 4, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Keep showing how triggered you are by my negs, *I'm sure there's plenty more on the way*


You must be an expert at predicting incoming negs by now.


----------



## Tri (Sep 4, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> One of my biggest dickriders enters the fray


This one gets around a 2/10 as all your constant negging, disliking, and quoting of my posts make it clear you want my attention but you earn 2 points for the sake that this bait might have better results on someone you haven’t previously interacted with.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 4, 2019)

JayK said:


> _If thinking Totsuka Blade can seal Kaguya is no limits fallacy then saying it can't is limits fallacy_
> 
> Guess which revolutionary big brain said this.


----------



## Android (Sep 4, 2019)

Rock Lee like a Hurricane said:


> And 100 % Kurama > EMS sasuke.



Smh.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 4, 2019)

This thread could be filled endlessly with the wank of Itachi, Jiraiya and Minato fanboys plus Tsunade haters.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 4, 2019)

Android said:


> Smh.


100% Kurama IS better than EMS Sasuke

At least in a general sense

Obviously Sasuke can cheese a win with Biju taming in a 1v1 between them, but outside of that Kurama is superior across the board and its really not close


----------



## ShinAkuma (Sep 4, 2019)

The perfect response. 

Now Maru's Fanfiction has hit levels where he creates fallacies. 

Amazing. 

And retarded. 

Amazingly retarded...?


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 4, 2019)

SM Jiraiya is 3-4 tiers above MS Kakashi

-Some Sannin band members


----------



## Grinningfox (Sep 4, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> SM Jiraiya is 3-4 tiers above MS Kakashi
> 
> -Sannin band members and Shark


Yikes


----------



## ShinAkuma (Sep 4, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> SM Jiraiya is 3-4 tiers above MS Kakashi
> 
> -Sannin band members and Shark



Yeah that's fucked up. 

It's 5 tiers above MS Kakashi.


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 4, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Yeah that's fucked up.
> 
> It's 5 tiers above MS Kakashi.



you lewd man


----------



## Kisame (Sep 4, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> SM Jiraiya is 3-4 tiers above MS Kakashi
> 
> -Sannin band members and Shark


I don't remember saying that, do you have a quote?


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 4, 2019)

Shazam said:


> No.. she likes it too much


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 4, 2019)

Shark said:


> I don't remember saying that, do you have a quote?



in my memory palace


----------



## Shazam (Sep 4, 2019)

Indeed she does


----------



## Shazam (Sep 4, 2019)

Shark said:


> I don't remember saying that, do you have a quote?


More like 2 tiers


----------



## Kisame (Sep 4, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> in my memory palace


I didn't say that so please edit my name out of that post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 4, 2019)

Shark said:


> I didn't say that so please edit my name out of that post.


You completely said that. I even remember quoting it in this thread, trust me i wouldn't miss dumping that in here


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Sep 4, 2019)

Android said:


> Smh.


Well...
Unless it's genjutsu gg or some shit... 100 Kurama whoops his ass. And for that reason on a general sense is better than EMS sasuke.


----------



## Symmetry (Sep 4, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> SM Jiraiya is 3-4 tiers above MS Kakashi
> 
> -Sannin band members and Shark




I have never said this


Am I not a sanin band member?


----------



## ShinAkuma (Sep 5, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Am I not a sanin band member?



Only if you prefer toads over snakes and slugs.

Love reading Dating Violence.

Have a preference for 80's style big hair.

Are good at ignoring your god son for his first 7 years.

Love hot chicks!


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 5, 2019)

Shark said:


> I didn't say that so please edit my name out of that post.



Because you asked nicely I have done so. Until i find the quote that is


----------



## Kisame (Sep 5, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Because you asked nicely I have done so. Until i find the quote that is


Thanks and good luck finding it lol.


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 5, 2019)

10% Katsuya beating Rinnegan Obito

-Speedy


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Sep 5, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> 10% Katsuya beating Rinnegan Obito
> 
> -Speedy



That's pretty fuckin  terrible.

It'd take no more than 5%.


----------



## Symmetry (Sep 5, 2019)

“Jiriaya can take on four members of the akatsuki at once not including pain, nagato, obito or itachi.”

I had no idea these kinds of opinions still existed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trojan (Sep 6, 2019)

Turrin said:


> I place her around the level of Tobirama until we see more; fast enough to keep up with God Tiers, but doesn’t have the offense or defensive might it truly compete with them



Note: "her" = Delta


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 6, 2019)

Azula said:


> A3 and a KCM Naruto clone isn't High Kage, they wouldn't stand a chance against any of the top Kages





Femme said:


> I don’t get what makes Tobirama so strong


----------



## Femme (Sep 6, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> 10% Katsuya beating Rinnegan Obito
> 
> -Speedy


To be fair 10% katsuyu has adapted to every weakness she came across, what is Oboro doing to her in liquid form? Not a damn thing


----------



## Femme (Sep 6, 2019)

Obsessed!!!!!!


----------



## Quipchaque (Sep 6, 2019)

Femme said:


> To be fair 10% katsuyu has adapted to every weakness she came across, what is Oboro doing to her in liquid form? Not a damn thing



Fire style: roasted snail no jutsu!!


----------



## Francyst (Sep 6, 2019)

Femme said:


> To be fair 10% *katsuyu has adapted to every weakness she came across*, what is Oboro doing to her in liquid form? Not a damn thing


Like?


----------



## X III (Sep 6, 2019)

"Sannin > Prime Hiruzen > Old Hiruzen > Tobirama" 

I wonder if anybody can guess which genius said this.


----------



## X III (Sep 6, 2019)

"Sasori can defeat MS Itachi"


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Sep 6, 2019)

X III said:


> "Sannin > Prime Hiruzen > Old Hiruzen > Tobirama"
> 
> I wonder if anybody can guess which genius said this.


I'd say its between speedy and hussain... 



*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah.. Its speedy


----------



## Femme (Sep 6, 2019)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> Fire style: roasted snail no jutsu!!


She survived Narutos corrosive chakra , all she did was bitch about it being hot . Also she is immune to all physical attacks


----------



## Femme (Sep 6, 2019)

Francyst said:


> Like?


Snake try’s to eat her, splits and reforms. Tree absorbs her chakra, she turns to liquid, Chibaku tensi? She becomes a paper weight.


----------



## JayK (Sep 6, 2019)

I swear to god, Femme is actually a dupe from Troyse trying to infiltrate the Sannin cult main base.

A noble sacrifice for the boys indeed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Sep 6, 2019)

JayK said:


> I swear to god, Femme is actually a dupe from Troyse trying to infiltrate the Sannin cult main base.
> 
> A noble sacrifice for the boys indeed.



That would be some next level inception if true!


----------



## Quipchaque (Sep 7, 2019)

Femme said:


> She survived Narutos corrosive chakra , all she did was bitch about it being hot . Also she is immune to all physical attacks



Hmm ok then I dunno. Katsuyu stomps!!


----------



## Femme (Sep 7, 2019)

JayK said:


> I swear to god, Femme is actually a dupe from Troyse trying to infiltrate the Sannin cult main base.
> 
> A noble sacrifice for the boys indeed.


I don’t know what that is but my intellect is superior enough to pull of that kind of manipulation. And I prefer the pronouns goddess


----------



## Ayala (Sep 7, 2019)

Found some new ones: 


Orochimaru only lost to Itachi because he wanted body.
Part 1 Gaara is kage Level
Part 1 Naruto/Sasuke can beat Part 1 Kakashi
Tsunade can regrow a head
Sakura being equal to EMS Sasuke
Jiraiya is multiple tiers ahead of MS Kakashi
Hebi Sasuke beating MS Sasuke
Itachi being stronger than Obito

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Serene Grace (Sep 7, 2019)

Ems Sasuke can blitz BM Naruto because of choku tomoe


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 7, 2019)

Ayala said:


> Found some new ones:
> 
> 
> Orochimaru only lost to Itachi because he wanted body.
> ...



the amount of people justifying them too

mainly sannin band members or those that failed to make the cut


----------



## Symmetry (Sep 7, 2019)

The mockery of posters through the labelling of “sanin band” or “masters wanker” does nothing good.


----------



## King1 (Sep 7, 2019)

Damn this thread is still going strong


----------



## Ayala (Sep 7, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> the amount of people justifying them too
> 
> mainly sannin band members or those that failed to make the cut



Of course the sannin band would try and justify those... It's them who said all of this to begin with


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 7, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> The mockery of posters through the labelling of “sanin band” or “masters wanker” does nothing good.



the latter is clearly more inflammatory

sannin band is just a laugh


----------



## JayK (Sep 7, 2019)

Bee is a top top elite Jonin, under the likes of Minato, MS Obito and KCM Naruto but above top elite Jonin such as Kakashi, Kakuzu, the Sannin etc.


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 7, 2019)

More i read and re read the fight between jiraiya and pain , and more i think that kishimoto use all the trick to kill jiraiya no matter what

- fight pain without aknoledge ( suicide against someone like pain )

-pain use his differentes bodies in a perfect coordination and moment ( first 1 body , then 3 , then 6 in the same time)

-jiraiya fough pain in a unknow city ( no aknoledge of the territory)

-pain had intention killer ( the first and only time we see pain/ adult nagato having intention killer against someone ) ( wasn't the case against sm naruto or km naruto/bee / itachi
he want to capture naruto ( pain arc) and also want to capture bee and naruto km , same for itachi that kabuto want to control again

-jiraiya was fighting his studients nagato , konan and yakiho bodies ( the sannin was wondering what's happen and who was pain)
very emotionnal fight for jiraiya who regret and was wondering why his studiant turn evil

-jiraiya was ambush from behind by 3 other pain after he tough that pain died and was returning home

-jiraiya most powerful ninjutsu attack with his ultimate rasengan  was against  the ONLY pain who could absorb ninjutsu

-jiraiya with one arm after he has been ambush ,  fought all the 6 pain in the same time with intention killer and healh


*i have the feeling that it wasn't fair , kishimoto choose to handicaped jiraiya without any pity to kill him
it's like kishi didn't want to give any chance for jiraiya to win the fight  even if he was strong enough to beat pain 

seem to me that the plot kill jiraiya *, not really pain
so for me kishimoto was forced to kill jiraiya

if kishi would have want , then jiraiya would have been abble to defeat pain in a different situation
it's just that in the manga , he didn't care and use all his card to take down jiraiya with all the worst advantage and situation

what do you think ?

by the way , for those who doub't that jiraiya fough off panel all the 6 path in the same time who had intention killer

*this is when the 6 path all went to kill jiraiya
(notice the decors clean in the second link)*

but Itachi began using hand signs
but Itachi began using hand signs

*This is after he kill one of the 6 path
the decors is destroy*
but Itachi began using hand signs

*pain never hurt or touch jiraiya until the sannin get ambush when he though the fight was over and returning home
so pain never hurt jiraiya until he ambushed him and cut his arm *


----------



## ShinAkuma (Sep 7, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> More i read and re read the fight between jiraiya and pain , and more i think that kishimoto use all the trick to kill jiraiya no matter what
> 
> - fight pain without aknoledge ( suicide against someone like pain )
> 
> ...



Might be your best post ever Santoryu!

I never knew you had such clarity of thought!


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Sep 7, 2019)

JayK said:


> I swear to god, Femme is actually a dupe from Troyse trying to infiltrate the Sannin cult main base.
> 
> A noble sacrifice for the boys indeed.



Femme posted over at NB for years. Femme is just Femme. Same as she was over there.


----------



## JayK (Sep 7, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> Femme posted over at NB for years. Femme is just Femme. Same as she was over there.


or Troyse is just Galaxy Brain and held a double identity for years, keeping it secret until this very moment to destroy the Sannin Band from the inside

sounds more likely to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Sep 7, 2019)

Tsukuyomi  from bloodlusted itachi is not doing jackshit to tsunade and sakura.


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Sep 7, 2019)

JayK said:


> or Troyse is just Galaxy Brain and held a double identity for years, keeping it secret until this very moment to destroy the Sannin Band from the inside
> 
> sounds more likely to me


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Sep 7, 2019)

The raikage's steel like body can tank gentle fist.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 8, 2019)

KCM Naruto can solo Sage Mode Kabuto and Edo Tobirama


Hussain said:


> Naruto solos


----------



## Trojan (Sep 8, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> KCM Naruto can solo Sage Mode Kabuto and Edo Tobirama


I would say ur retarded ass post is more deserving of being here tbh

Only a fool would say a non damaging move (white rage) can finish the fight, much less defeat kcm naruto 

Thank you


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 8, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I would say ur retarded ass post is more deserving of being here tbh
> 
> Only a fool would say a non damaging move (white rage) can finish the fight, much less defeat kcm naruto
> 
> Thank you


I obviously didn't mean White Rage alone Isaac Newton.. Muki Tensei or chakra scalpel would finish the job


----------



## Trojan (Sep 8, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> I obviously didn't mean White Rage alone Isaac Newton.. Muki Tensei or chakra scalpel would finish the job


Doesn’t make ur post any less retarded tho

Naruto was crushing rooks with his chakra since he started his training with KCM

do you have any proof that what u mentioned will effect him, let alone defeat him?


----------



## JayK (Sep 8, 2019)

Tsunade can tank CT


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 8, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Naruto was crushing rooks with his chakra since he started his training with KCM


What does that even have to do with White Rage to chakra scalpel shit diffing him?


Hussain said:


> do you have any proof that what u mentioned will effect him, let alone defeat him?


Why wouldn't White Rage or chakra scalpel effect him?


----------



## Trojan (Sep 8, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> What does that even have to do with White Rage to chakra scalpel shit diffing him?


Are you drunk? 
this is what you said


> Muki Tensei or chakra scalpel would finish the job


Muki Tensei uses rocks, does it not? Do you have proof that those rocks can damage Naruto? Go ahead and post it. 



MaruUchiha said:


> Why wouldn't White Rage or chakra scalpel effect him?


Why would it effect him, and to what extent? White Rage is just some sound and light. 
Naruto is a sensor and can deal with Sound. And even if he stayed still, there is nothing Kabuto can do to him anyway... 

if you have a proof that Kabuto's attacks will effect Naruto or defeat him, then go ahead and post it. Or stop wasting our time 
with your nonsense

Naruto, for example, took a direct hit to his face by Han powered up by the 5tails. And we know how strong that one is...
Do you have proof that Kabuto's hand is stronger than Han's kicks and punches? Or the Raikage's attacks?...etc etc


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 8, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Are you drunk?
> this is what you said
> 
> Muki Tensei uses rocks, does it not? Do you have proof that those rocks can damage Naruto? Go ahead and post it.
> ...


I'm not about to waste my time debating why Sage Mode Kabuto defeats KCM Naruto when he was fighting KCM Naruto's equal plus a stronger version of that Sasuke also helping.. I'll let you live in your little world where Jiraiya > Itachi and KCM Naruto > Sage Mode Kabuto


----------



## Trojan (Sep 8, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> I'm not about to waste my time debating why Sage Mode Kabuto defeats KCM Naruto when he was fighting KCM Naruto's equal plus a stronger version of that Sasuke also helping.. I'll let you live in your little world where Jiraiya > Itachi and KCM Naruto > Sage Mode Kabuto


On other words, you have nothing.

Thank you for not wasting our time any further.. 
I hope you at least know now why your post is retarded...


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 8, 2019)

Hussain said:


> On other words, you have nothing.


Nope i was about to start piling up evidence and whatnot then realized why would take the effort for such trash? To think KCM Naruto is anywhere near Sage Mode Kabuto or even worse stronger than him you're delusional and ignoring his entire fight with EMS Sasuke and Edo Itachi so i won't waste my time on you


----------



## Trojan (Sep 8, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Nope i was about to start piling up evidence and whatnot then realized why would take the effort for such trash? To think KCM Naruto is anywhere near Sage Mode Kabuto or even worse stronger than him you're delusional and ignoring his entire fight with EMS Sasuke and Edo Itachi so i won't waste my time on you


Sure... 
you can try to save face if you want...


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 9, 2019)

I have some fuel of the lewdish type for you, @Santoryu



Ultrafragor said:


> Given that A3 was the one who gave the order to kidnap child Hinata (likely result in her being a child sex slave) this is a pretty hype fight.


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 9, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> I have some fuel of the lewdish type for you, @Santoryu


?


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 9, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> ?


I thought you might smile at that post


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 9, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> I thought you might smile at that post



it was amusing

but not as amusing as shazG


----------



## Shazam (Sep 9, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> it was amusing
> 
> but not as amusing as shazG



Certainly not as amusing as saying Kakashi is faster than KCM Naruto 



And the worst statement of the yr award goes to @Santoryu or better known as Saltoryu


----------



## Turrin (Sep 9, 2019)

I think the new worst for me is @MadScientist  and others idea that Kakashi states he’s going to rampage on the Mist Swordsman, but then a second later off panel changes his mind and decides to intentionally sand-bag against them to conserve stamina, dragging the fight out for 12+ hours while 50,000+ people died that could have used his divisions support, forgetting he had medical Ninja that could restore his stamina anyway, because he knew B and Naruto would need his Kamui against Obito, even though they weren’t even part of the War yet.

Genius!!!! [HASHTAG]#Kakashifandom[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#denialofcanon[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JayK (Sep 9, 2019)

at least he doesn't have Kimimaro as Kage Level and Tobirama as God Tier


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Sep 9, 2019)

Sufex said:


> Isn't it obvious? Its just means Chojuro is god tier


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Sep 9, 2019)

The Overvoid said:


> ah. the red bar. I am not responsible for amount of inadequates who think characters from boruto are strong and just because i am showing them some _*objective reality*_ they start down repping...





The Overvoid said:


> I don't see any physical buff in adult Sasuke's preformance.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 9, 2019)

Bonly said:


> The Sannin should win more times then not as they have the means to overwhelm him throughout the fight especially with Tsunade being able to boost jutsu later on or possibly getting Frog Song off and their only problem would be facing Bijuudama but with Dotons and boss summons they can likely throw him off for a while. Only way I see Kurama winning is if he did eventually land his Bijuudama


----------



## Android (Sep 9, 2019)

It's not a bad statement Maru just cuz you don't like it.

Stop acting like a child.


----------



## Hardcore (Sep 9, 2019)

Android said:


> It's not a bad statement Maru just cuz you don't like it.
> 
> Stop acting like a fool.



tbf in his defense, that was obvious and undisputed BS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (Sep 9, 2019)

The Sannin beating Kurama

straight up dumbster level

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (Sep 9, 2019)

add the Sannin beating A & B

overrated garbage characters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 9, 2019)

Shazam said:


> Certainly not as amusing as saying Kakashi is faster than KCM Naruto
> 
> 
> 
> And the worst statement of the yr award goes to @Santoryu or better known as Saltoryu



Your nose is getting bigger.


----------



## Shazam (Sep 9, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Your nose is getting bigger.



I've never met a member so afraid of admitting their position on a characters speed

KCM Naruto is faster than Kakashi by the way


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 9, 2019)

Shazam said:


> KCM Naruto is faster than Kakashi by the way



And Kakashi is stronger than Jiraiya

What's your point?


----------



## Shazam (Sep 9, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> And Kakashi is stronger than Jiraiya
> 
> What's your point?



Only in your imaginary land of saltoryu 



Like thinking Kakashi is faster than KCM Naruto


----------



## Sufex (Sep 9, 2019)

JayK said:


> add the Sannin beating A & B
> 
> overrated garbage characters


Eh, Jman and Oro are pretty cool characters tbh

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 9, 2019)

Shazam said:


> Only in your imaginary land of saltoryu
> 
> 
> 
> Like thinking Kakashi is faster than KCM Naruto



you must have me mixed up with juicyG


----------



## JayK (Sep 9, 2019)

Sufex said:


> Eh, Jman and Oro are pretty cool characters tbh


Jiraiya is literally the typical stereotype of the old perverted teacher (which btw was done better with Roshi aswell).

Oro's ok though.


----------



## Shazam (Sep 9, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> you must have me mixed up with juicyG



Lmao 

Hes not a non relevant character wanker


----------



## Sufex (Sep 9, 2019)

JayK said:


> Jiraiya is literally the typical stereotype of the old perverted teacher (which btw was done better with Roshi aswell).
> 
> Oro's ok though.


True but he got a great death which makes me rate him higher. Part 1 Oro was a good villain, threatening and creepy. WA onwards Oro was a pretty pathetic character though


----------



## JayK (Sep 9, 2019)

Sufex said:


> True but he got a great death.



yeah dude about that...



Sufex said:


> Part 1 Oro was a good villain, threatening and creepy.


a lot of characters were cool until they went to shit, Tobi is a prime example of it
like even Obito could've been a sick character but they fucked his motives


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Sep 9, 2019)

Shazam said:


> A hurt Sasuke with a barely usable MS and a few Jounin tier fodder subdued Bee. Even while using BM.


The hits just keep on coming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Sep 9, 2019)

JayK said:


> Jiraiya is literally the typical stereotype of the old perverted teacher (which btw was done better with Roshi aswell).
> 
> Oro's ok though.


lol at saying he’s a bad character because he was “done before” as if almost every character isn’t based off motivation from another series be it Japanese folk story’s or straight up taken from another anime/manga. Not to mention him being a pervert is merely for comic relief, it plays no major part in his character

He’s by far one of the better characters in this series given Itachi, Madara, Naruto, and Sasuke were utter garbage when the war came around. Which is sad as some of these guys had 5x the panel time Jiraiya got

Only Obito and Kakashi were close to him and that’s simply due to more panel time and focus allowing for character development


----------



## Shazam (Sep 9, 2019)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> The hits just keep on coming.



Just because you dislike doesnt make it wrong girly


----------



## Ayala (Sep 9, 2019)

@MaruUchiha 

What he said? I can't see it


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Sep 9, 2019)

Shazam said:


> Just because you dislike doesnt make it wrong girly


I asked you do you know what the word subdue means, gave you the literal definition that everyone uses (not the one in your head-canon), and then you had zero rebuttal because you were factually proven wrong. Hope all that wanking doesn't sprain your wrists

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shazam (Sep 9, 2019)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> I asked you do you know what the word subdue means, gave you the literal definition that everyone uses (not the one in your head-canon), and then you had zero rebuttal because you were factually proven wrong. Hope all that wanking doesn't sprain your wrists



Zero rebuttal? Lol

I skipped your post by accident apparently because it didn't interest me I guess


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Sep 9, 2019)

Shazam said:


> Zero rebuttal? Lol
> 
> I skipped your post by accident apparently because it didn't interest me I guess


I'm not surprised. You probably miss a lot of things in that bubble of yours.


----------



## Shazam (Sep 9, 2019)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> I'm not surprised. You probably miss a lot of things in that bubble of yours.



Nah just yours it seems


----------



## JayK (Sep 9, 2019)

Katsuyu's Acid can subdue Gyuki because it can melt rocks


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 10, 2019)

Ayala said:


> @MaruUchiha
> 
> What he said? I can't see it


The blue letter pedo said Sanin can beat Perfect Kurama


----------



## JayK (Sep 10, 2019)

Naruto characters are human level in speed without Shunshin

Every fodder Ninja can replicate Deva's FRS dodge

Sorry guys but those 2 statements broke me.


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 10, 2019)

Sufex said:


> Eh, Jman and Oro are pretty cool characters tbh


No both are perverts


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 10, 2019)

JayK said:


> Naruto characters are human level in speed without Shunshin
> 
> Every fodder Ninja can replicate Deva's FRS dodge
> 
> Sorry guys but those 2 statements broke me.


I never said they are human level w/o Shunshin

Learn to read


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Sep 10, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> No both are perverts


One is a classic perv.
One was obsessed with little boys bodies.
Yeah, I see where you're coming from.


----------



## Azula (Sep 10, 2019)

Sannin disrespect is rampant.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Symmetry (Sep 10, 2019)

A4 solo’s the sanin


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 11, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Stop being but hurt that Kitsuchi Doton wall and Kakashi tossed Kunai > Kamui in speed


----------



## Turrin (Sep 11, 2019)

@MaruUchiha 
[HASHTAG]#denialofcanon[/HASHTAG]  [HASHTAG]#staysalty[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 11, 2019)

Turrin said:


> @MaruUchiha
> [HASHTAG]#denialofcanon[/HASHTAG]  [HASHTAG]#staysalty[/HASHTAG]


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 11, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> No, but Juubi jin sensing can (allow Juubito to avoid Amenotejikara from Rinnegan Sasuek because he blocked EMS Sasukes amaterasu)





MaruUchiha said:


> Thinking it (the difference in speed between Ameno and EMS Amaterasu) makes any difference against Juubito



Its almost like Sasuke didnt use Ameno to tag better RSM user than Juubito multiple times with no physical reaction on their part or something

Oh wait...

*Spoiler*: _Yes he did_ 



*Link Removed* *Link Removed* *Link Removed* *Link Removed* *Link Removed*




Nah man

Ameno = Amaterasu in speed

Because why the fuck not?

How ELSE is Maru supposed to wank the fuck out of Obito this week?

Hes done it every other goddamn way imaginable


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 12, 2019)

JayK said:


> add the Sannin beating A & B
> 
> overrated garbage characters


I honestly like the Sannin.


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 12, 2019)

ThirdRidoku said:


> Lul, Gai can't even beat Mifune.


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 12, 2019)

Let's use the good ol' Femme card to change the topic of this thread:



Femme said:


> Theoretically a prime shizune would be as terrifying as Hanzo of the salamander


----------



## Ayala (Sep 12, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Let's use the good ol' Femme card to change the topic of this thread:



Wtf is a prime shizune?


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 12, 2019)

Ayala said:


> Wtf is a prime shizune?


if she was more 'developed' ? That's what she said there anyways.

Go read the full post if it helps clear things out.

It didn't clear anything out for me though!


----------



## Ayala (Sep 12, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Go read the full post if it helps clear things out.


----------



## ThirdRidoku (Sep 16, 2019)

@Santoryu 
 Gai with Gates already opened > Mifune. But Gai doesn't start a fight in the canon with gates already open, so he can't win if we are talking a fair 1v1 fight, no theatrics.


----------



## Symmetry (Sep 16, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Let's use the good ol' Femme card to change the topic of this thread:


----------



## LawdyLawd (Sep 16, 2019)

This just in.. “BoS Sakura is low Kage tier”


----------



## Symmetry (Sep 16, 2019)

Bos sasuke is stronger then full power Orochimaru


----------



## X III (Sep 17, 2019)

"Hiruzen's Doton can stop Kisame's Suiton"


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Sep 19, 2019)

"boruto gokage without Naruto but with Sakura to replace Tsunade rape EMS Madara"
literally one of the dumbest things i've heard in my entire life.


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 19, 2019)

The Overvoid said:


> "boruto gokage without Naruto but with Sakura to replace Tsunade rape EMS Madara"
> literally one of the dumbest things i've heard in my entire life.


It's not a dumb statement

It's a shitty plot in Boruto that let this happen

Boruto Gokage are god-tier speed by feats, but how seriously those feats you take is up to you

There is nothing wrong with taking them at face value


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Sep 19, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Boruto Gokage are god-tier speed by feats


Not even good as a joke. It doesn't make sense for trash tier jounins to SUDDENLY, without special chakra to become overpowered just because but it makes sense for Naruto and Sasuke to lose amounts of that crazy rikudou chakra that Hagoromo granted them even just because it's not their power to begin with...


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 19, 2019)

The Overvoid said:


> Not even good as a joke. It doesn't make sense for trash tier jounins to SUDDENLY, without special chakra to become overpowered just because but it makes sense for Naruto and Sasuke to lose amounts of that crazy rikudou chakra that Hagoromo granted them even just because it's not their power to begin with...


It doesn't have to make sense

That's my point

They tangled with Otsutsuki in Boruto manga, anime and movie

So you either accept the feats and shitty nonsense writing that is present in Boruto, or you discard it all but choosing the first option is okay as well


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Sep 19, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> It doesn't have to make sense


yes it has to make sense, but most importantly, *if kinshiki and momoshiki are competing with naruto and sasuke but at same time they're competing with trash tier jounins who are weakest generation of Kage, it doesn't mean the otsutsuki are fast, it means that naruto and sasuke became slower.*


----------



## JayK (Sep 19, 2019)

Boruto Kage are all over the place power wise

If you take their feats for face value they buttfuck EMS Maddy.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Sep 19, 2019)

JayK said:


> If you take their feats for face value.


Already said why you objectively cannot do that. You cannot say "adult naruto/sasuke = teenage naruto/sasuke" just because you want to, you will have to prove that.


----------



## Ultrafragor (Sep 19, 2019)

Kinshiki was tired from portal hopping. And also nerfed to keep his Byakugan off so he could get hit by surprise attacks.

So, that one instance can be explained.

Though, none of the other arcs where the kage lose to chunin can be explained.


----------



## JayK (Sep 19, 2019)

The Overvoid said:


> Already said why you objectively cannot do that.


Yes you fucking can.

In fact the OBD does so as you can see with Gaara and they are certainly far ahead of the NBD in debating skill (sorry, not sorry).


The Overvoid said:


> You cannot say "adult naruto/sasuke = teenage naruto/sasuke" just because you want to, you will have to prove that.


Oh yeah right, you were that guy.

My bad for even bothering.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Sep 19, 2019)

Didn't expect anything more than that.


----------



## Topace (Sep 19, 2019)

The only boruto to have realistically have gotten stronger is Sasuke tbh. The rest were sitting in a chair getting rusty. But people will say Naruto has gotten stronger because he’s Naruto.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 20, 2019)

Hussain said:


> A4 wins.
> 
> Sage Mode Kabuto has no jutsu that can harm him. His best choice is Tayuya's Genjutsu, but that will only last for so long.
> Sage Mode Kabuto can't really capitalize on that...
> ...


----------



## Trojan (Sep 20, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> A4 lost to a nerfed MS Sasuke while Sage Mode Kabuto was going toe to toe with EMS Sasuke and Edo Itachi at the same time


----------



## Trojan (Sep 20, 2019)

Topace said:


> The only boruto to have realistically have gotten stronger is Sasuke tbh. The rest were sitting in a chair getting rusty. But people will say Naruto has gotten stronger because he’s Naruto.


it's not like Sasuke was fighting anyone either. 
he was just searching from one place to the other. 

no fighting, no training...


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 20, 2019)

Mei *low diffing* BOS Kakashi:

Signed by Cherry and ShinAkuma


----------



## Serene Grace (Sep 20, 2019)

BOS Kakashi standing a chance against any Gokage member 

The dude that was barely low kage


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 20, 2019)

Cherry said:


> BOS Kakashi standing a chance against any Gokage member
> 
> The dude that was barely low kage



low-mid kage having a chance against a low-mid kage?

what a revelation


----------



## Serene Grace (Sep 20, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> low kage having a chance against a low kage?
> 
> what a revelation



Has high tier ninjutsu given she melted susanoos ultimate defence multiple times, and overpowered Madaras katons

> Low kage

But I guess Kakashi is stronger because he can dig a hole?


----------



## FlamingRain (Sep 20, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> low-mid kage having a chance against a low-mid kage?
> 
> what a revelation



Mei is low Kage by our battledome standards. It's possible she's more like a mid-Kage overall as I suspect the seven hype fodder Kages were weaker than the ones we saw in action.


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 20, 2019)

Cherry said:


> Has high tier ninjutsu given she melted susanoos ultimate defence multiple times, and overpowered Madaras katons
> 
> > Low kage
> 
> But I guess Kakashi is stronger because he can dig a hole?



never said BOS Kakashi is stronger you lewd man. 

having a high tier ninjutsu means she's not low kage?
well kakashi has kamui which deidara immediately acknowledged as dojutsu on itachi's level

so stop your lewdness


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 20, 2019)

FlamingRain said:


> Mei is low Kage by our battledome standards. It's possible she's more like a mid-Kage overall as I suspect the seven hype fodder Kages were weaker than the ones we saw in action.



that's possible

but this tier business isn't foolproof anyway. Most people these days consider BOS Kakashi a low kage tier but one could make an argument for him being a mid tier depending on how they set out their stall


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 20, 2019)

BOS kakashi was centimetres away from one shotting the kage level deidara and the latter confirmed kakashi uses dojutsu on Itachi's level. The goon later fled.
Shikimaru level intelligence and a masterful ninjutsu practioner as asserted by itachi.


yet somehow mei is going to *easily* win? 
please stop the nudity. mei can certainly win, but to think she'll do easily is based on nothing but lewdness

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZmkSc (Sep 20, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> BOS kakashi was centimetres away from one shotting the kage level deidara and the latter confirmed kakashi uses dojutsu on Itachi's level. The goon later fled.
> Shikimaru level intelligence and a masterful ninjutsu practioner as asserted by itachi.
> 
> 
> ...


I think garra's body being close to diedara is what made kakashi need to precisely locate kamui's barrier otherwise he could have warped garra or ripped him apart. If garra wasnt there, kakashi could have easily used bigger kamui to wrap diedara's whole body or whatever included.


----------



## Kisame (Sep 20, 2019)

FlamingRain said:


> Mei is low Kage by our battledome standards. It's possible she's more like a mid-Kage overall as I suspect the seven hype fodder Kages were weaker than the ones we saw in action.


Who are the seven hype fodder Kages?


----------



## Trojan (Sep 20, 2019)

Shark said:


> Who are the seven hype fodder Kages?


he probably means those who did not show anything? 

1- 1st Mizukage
2- 3rd Mizukage
3- 1st Raikage
4- 2nd Raikage
5- 1st Tsushikage
6- 1st Kazekage
7- 2nd Kazekage

maybe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Sep 20, 2019)

Cherry said:


> Has high tier ninjutsu given she melted susanoos ultimate defence multiple times, and overpowered Madaras katons
> 
> > Low kage
> 
> But I guess Kakashi is stronger because he can dig a hole?


----------



## Kisame (Sep 20, 2019)

I see you are still using cheap tactics and surprise attacks to win, Hussain.


----------



## FlamingRain (Sep 20, 2019)

Shark said:


> Who are the seven hype fodder Kages?



What @Hussain said.

A1, A2, Ishikawa, Byakuren, Third Mizukage, Reto and Shamon. I know it doesn't _necessarily_ have to be the case but I think it more likely than not is or we would have learned more about them than the fact that the Raikages and Kazekages were weaker than the third generation while the first Tsuchikage didn't have Jinton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Sep 20, 2019)

Shark said:


> I see you are still using cheap tactics and surprise attacks to win, Hussain.


it isn't cheap tactics. It's straight forward. Speedblitzing him...  


FlamingRain said:


> What @Hussain said.
> 
> A1, A2, Ishikawa, Byakuren, Third Mizukage, Reto and Shamon. I know it doesn't _necessarily_ have to be the case but I think it more likely than not is or we would have learned more about them than the fact that the Raikages and Kazekages were weaker than the third generation while the first Tsuchikage didn't have Jinton.



frankly, who knows if those statements were not retconned either. If we ever learn anything about them (highly unlikely)
Kishi or ikemoto or whatever, could pull the Hashirama/Tobirama out of their asses.

like how they were nerfed, unknown, the villages did not believe the power of their own kages...etc etc 
or simply give them absurd feats without mentioning anything and the fans will try to justify everything on their own... lol



With that being said, Mei's abilities are very strong on paper. It's just a matter of how the mangaka is willing to use them...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 21, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> BOS kakashi was centimetres away from one shotting the kage level deidara




Who was exhausted as he fought Desert Gaara with no KI and won after losing an arm, used up basically all of his clay, participated in a 3 day sealing ritual, was then attacked by an entire 4 man cell from Konoha/Suna where he took on the stronger 2 members despite his weakened state. He then wastes more clay and chakra bullying Naruto while giving Kakashi and Naruto all the time in the world to prep a counter attack

And even with all that prep and other advantages going for him, Kakashi still flopped and Deidara hoodwinked both Kakashis entire team, as well as Gais

Are these advantages that he has over Mei in a 1v1?

I dont think so 


Santoryu said:


> the latter confirmed kakashi uses dojutsu on Itachi's level


Deidaras perception of Itachi comes from CASUAL 3T alone some 5-10 years ago...

The fact he sees Kakashis MS Jutsu and only says its on par with Itachis 3T isnt really a boon for Kakashi


Santoryu said:


> The goon later fled


The goon outsmarted 8 chunin/Jonin level fighters who had him surrounded despite him being on his last legs and exhausted and injured


Santoryu said:


> Shikimaru level intelligence


P1 Shikamaru level intelligence

And Shikamarus an idiot anyway

Everyone in this series is tbh


Santoryu said:


> a masterful ninjutsu practioner


Who isnt?


Santoryu said:


> yet somehow mei is going to *easily* win?


Yes

Because this resume padding doesnt negate all encompassing instant cast acid mist that rips through Susanoo like butter

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 21, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Who was exhausted as he fought Desert Gaara with no KI and won after losing an arm, used up basically all of his clay, participated in a 3 day sealing ritual, was then attacked by an entire 4 man cell from Konoha/Suna where he took on the stronger 2 members despite his weakened state. He then wastes more clay and chakra bullying Naruto while giving Kakashi and Naruto all the time in the world to prep a counter attack



And Gaara had to worry about protecting villagers.

And? Deidara had a hostage, knew Naruto was riled up and was being a nuisance towards Kakashi. Yet Kakashi engaged Deidara in his own long-range game and sniped his arm off with an inchoate version of Kamui. If Kakashi could control the ST barrier, Deidara would have been dead.



WorldsStrongest said:


> And even with all that prep and other advantages going for him, Kakashi still flopped and Deidara hoodwinked both Kakashis entire team, as well as Gais



Still fled. And failed to kill a single one.



WorldsStrongest said:


> Are these advantages that he has over Mei in a 1v1?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No substance here.



WorldsStrongest said:


> Deidaras perception of Itachi comes from CASUAL 3T alone some 5-10 years ago...
> 
> The fact he sees Kakashis MS Jutsu and only says its on par with Itachis 3T isnt really a boon for Kakashi



Considering Deidara and Itachi were in the Akatasuki for years, you don't think he knows anything else about Itachi's dojutsu? He was comparing the dojutsu as a whole.

But even if you're right and he was referring to simply 3TS jutsu, it doesn't bode well for Deidara who was instantly outclassed by it. As well as Orochimaru, a stronger fighter than Mei, who was competely embarassed by 3TS Sharingan.



WorldsStrongest said:


> P1 Shikamaru level intelligence



Incorrect. Kakashi himself, in BOS, states that his intelligence is comparable to Shikimaru. Not the past tense.




WorldsStrongest said:


> And Shikamarus an idiot anyway
> 
> 
> Everyone in this series is tbh



Yet in the Narutoverse he's a genius. And that's what we're discussing. This is just pure deflection because their "genius" within the narrative doesn't impress you, doesn't grant you the debating edge.

So if Shikimaru is an idiotic human, Mei would be deemed to have the intellect of an idiotic ape, and so on.




WorldsStrongest said:


> Because this resume padding doesnt negate all encompassing instant cast acid mist that rips through Susanoo like butter



Your downplaying doesn't negate the fact that Mei is heavily outclassed in CQC and intellect.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 21, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> And Shikamarus an idiot anyway
> 
> Everyone in this series is tbh


Then surely you could have done something better than spend numerous hours discussing the actions of 'idiots'.



Santoryu said:


> And Gaara had to worry about protecting villagers.
> 
> And? Deidara had a hostage, knew Naruto was riled up and was being a nuisance towards Kakashi. Yet Kakashi engaged Deidara in his own long-range game and sniped his arm off with an inchoate version of Kamui. If Kakashi could control the ST barrier, Deidara would have been dead.
> 
> ...


Reaction when WorldsStrongest's Narutoforums.org career had ended.


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 21, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> Then surely you could have done something better than spend numerous hours discussing the actions of 'idiots'.
> 
> 
> Reaction when WorldsStrongest's Narutoforums.org career had ended.





Well my job is done here.

Going to be busy with uni/work so i'll let you guys pick up the slack and gain the glory.

until then, adios!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShinAkuma (Sep 21, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Well my job is done here.
> 
> Going to be busy with uni/work so i'll let you guys pick up the slack and gain the glory.
> 
> until then, adios!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Can't get your ass mangled if your ass isn't available to mangle.


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Sep 21, 2019)

P1 Kabuto > P1 Tsunade, these are truly dark times.


----------



## Symmetry (Sep 21, 2019)

Mei wins, but not low diff. 

Mist counters sharinghan as per canon, so that’s huge. Acid mist and lava style constant pressure means Kakashi is always running for his life, and he will eventually be hit with big ninjutsu AOE for the win. 

Headhunter or ground tunneling would work, but that assumes he isn’t already melted and he can locate her in the mist


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 21, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Can't get your ass mangled if your ass isn't available to mangle.



couldn't you use a less lubrique analogy?

there's nothing to mangle.

the ridiculous assertion entails that mei *low diffs *Kakashi.
Even a part 1 Kakashi's Sharingan deemed remarkable by Itachi and Kisame felt Kakashi held his own with the water clone

it's one of the easier things to refute on this board.


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Sep 21, 2019)

Maru's entire recent thread about Tsunade has put everything here to shame.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShinAkuma (Sep 21, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> couldn't you use a less lubrique analogy?



I could.....but where's the fun in that?





> there's nothing to mangle.



Won't be after you bail for "IRL" reasons.

I SEE YOU HOMIE!





> the ridiculous assertion entails that mei *low diffs *Kakashi.



So many ridiculous assertions out there as ridiculous as this one if not more. Like fire is hot and water is wet.

RIDICULOUS!



> Even a part 1 Kakashi's Sharingan deemed remarkable by Itachi and Kisame felt Kakashi held his own with the water clone



It is remarkable for a non Uchiha pleb.



> it's one of the easier things to refute on this board.



I await your dissertation on why fire is not how and why water is not wet good sir!


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 21, 2019)

Isaiah13000 said:


> P1 Kabuto > P1 Tsunade, these are truly dark times.


I said she lost to Part 1 Kabuto not that she's weaker.. Sorry i didn't list every matchup advantage like you Sanin wankers wanted. Besides it doesn't matter how much matchup advantages he has trash like Part 1 Kabuto isn't beating anyone worth a shit


BlackHeartedImp said:


> Maru's entire recent thread about Tsunade has put everything here to shame.


It's a complete fact she lost that fight whether you like it or not. Facts can't be a bad statement

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 21, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> And Gaara had to worry about protecting villagers.


From a single attack


Santoryu said:


> Deidara had a hostage


Yeah cuz thats totally a bigger disadvantage for the Team than what a lone Deidara had to work against 

Also...

> "Hostage"
> It was a corpse




Santoryu said:


> Naruto was riled up and was being a nuisance towards Kakashi


For 5 seconds

And during said 5 seconds Kakashi didnt try anything on Deidara anyway

All Narutos anger did was buy Kakashi more time


Santoryu said:


> If Kakashi could control the ST barrier, Deidara would have been dead.


And if Deidara started the fight not totally exhausted and injured and completely out of clay, their whole fucking squad would be dead


Santoryu said:


> Still fled.


Youre out to lunch if you think this means anything for Kakashi proper kiddo

You only need to ignore literally fucking everything about that exchange to paint it in a positive light for Kakashi

Oh wait...Its Santoryu...

Only he could paint a situation where kakashi has an 8 to 1 advantage over a weaponless, chakraless, armless man who then tricks them all and escapes as a W for Kakashi and Kakashi alone and not a collective L on the 8 man teams record...


Santoryu said:


> No substance here.


Minus all the substance youre ignoring 


Santoryu said:


> Considering Deidara and Itachi were in the Akatasuki for years, you don't think he knows anything else about Itachi's dojutsu?


They werent teammates cuz

And even then Itachi went out of his way to avoid fighting and furthering the Akatsukis goals anyway

Look at Kisame vs Roshi...Where Itachi didnt help at all

To quote you

"No substance here"

Deidara doesnt know dick else aside from what weve seen him experience and train to counter

Anything else is purely baseless conjecture and therefore worthless to the discussion 

Its also a completely and totally illogical assumption anyway, as I stated, Deidara would have had exactly 0 occasion to see Itachi fight


Santoryu said:


> He was comparing the dojutsu as a whole.


Nah

He was speaking relative to his own defined experiences

As EVERYONE is limited to doing 

Its called source credibility

If Ebisu, a guy who as far as we know has never once seen kakashi fight, tried to tell us that Genin Konohamarus Raiton game was on par with Kakashis, would you just buy it?

I sincerely doubt you would 

Try harder plz 


Santoryu said:


> even if you're right and he was referring to simply 3TS jutsu


Fun fact, I am right

Itachis visual prowess and technique far surpass anything Kakashi has ever shown especially by that point, even his 3T feats are hilariously better

I mean youd think the fact he has mastered all 3 of his MS Jutsu, has both eyes, and is a full blooded Uchiha would be enough to convince some people but apparently not

Cuz here we are Santy 


Santoryu said:


> it doesn't bode well for Deidara who was instantly outclassed by it. As well as Orochimaru, a stronger fighter than Mei, who was competely embarassed by 3TS Sharingan.


All youre doing here is making my point for me

Those are things attributed to Itachis 3T performance 


Santoryu said:


> Incorrect. Kakashi himself, in BOS, states that his intelligence is comparable to Shikimaru


And cucks to him the very next arc

So...


Santoryu said:


> Yet in the Narutoverse he's a genius


Oh please

Shikamaru and Kakashi greatest tactics and moments of big brained strategy are something any 10 year old with eyeballs can figure out

Any Naruto strategy is

And regardless, if we are ignoring logic in favor of a narrative approach (which we seem to be doing) Mei is a Kage who leads an entire Nations goddamn military. Kage are beings noted to be the very pinnacle of excellence as a Shinobi which would include intellect.

Point is, even from a narrative standpoint, Kakashi isnt thinking circles around jack dick

And even if he was...intellect alone doesnt stop attacks insanely out of your paygrade

They just dont


Santoryu said:


> This is just pure deflection because their "genius" within the narrative doesn't impress you


I mean whatever helps you sleep at night, but I did offer a more detailed explanation that sufficently thwarts your nonsense anyway


Santoryu said:


> doesn't grant you the debating edge.


No but my debating edge does 


Santoryu said:


> So if Shikimaru is an idiotic human, Mei would be deemed to have the intellect of an idiotic ape, and so on.


What happened to the narrative standpoint you used literally 5 seconds ago 


Santoryu said:


> Your downplaying doesn't negate the fact that Mei is heavily outclassed in CQC and intellect.


She isnt

She isnt outclassed in CQC or intellect

Meis Jutsu speed is sufficient to counter Madaras attacks even in close range when she isnt literally exhausted 

And acid mist flat out prevents CQC anyway as Kakashi melts before he can do anything and Mei does open 1v1s with it IC so...

And again, intellect doesnt help when you just die


Mad Scientist said:


> Then surely you could have done something better than spend numerous hours discussing the actions of 'idiots'.


Im sorry but are you trying to paint the fact that this series has its moments combined with my nostalgia for it and also it overlapping into my other hobbies as some sort of intellectual showing for the characters?

Man...And I thought some of what came out of Shikamarus mouth was idiotic


Mad Scientist said:


> Reaction when WorldsStrongest's Narutoforums.org career had ended.


Ya know if youre gonna try to meme on someone the least you can do is make it original and not a clip the NBD has been passing around in joke threads for like a week now


ShinAkuma said:


> Can't get your ass mangled if your ass isn't available to mangle.


Seems to be the thot process of Kakashi fans

They are a lot like the man himself...They throw a clone in at their opponent as some big setup only for them to really amount to nothing and just dip and job...Sad stuff


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 21, 2019)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> Maru's entire recent thread about Tsunade has put everything here to shame.


Not surprised really

All the dude does is lower the bar


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 21, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Not surprised really
> 
> All the dude does is lower the bar


The bar is already as low as it gets since you're actually considered a good poster


----------



## Serene Grace (Sep 21, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> can one of you explain how War Tsunade > Part 1 Tsunade?


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 21, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> The bar is already as low as it gets since you're actually considered a good poster


And you keep validating that belief with every post you make

I mean when youre casually outdone by people who barely even try to make sense, your opinion on good and bad kinda means nothing


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 21, 2019)

Yikes


----------



## JayK (Sep 21, 2019)

Isaiah13000 said:


> these are truly dark times.


Gotta agree.

I remember the good old days before 2016/2017 when people placed P2 Tsunade as the rightful low Kage she is.

People back then didn't even doubt the slightest that Kakuzu and Kisame would push her shit in and yet here we are now.


----------



## hbcaptain (Sep 21, 2019)

P1 Kabuto is stronger than Tsunade.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 21, 2019)

@Cherry something tells me you've got nothing.. If that question is so bad it's worst statements material surely you can easily answer the question no?


WorldsStrongest said:


> And you keep validating that belief with every post you make
> 
> I mean when youre casually outdone by people who barely even try to make sense, your opinion on good and bad kinda means nothing


Oh trust me this isn't about me. Any user that's not one of your cheerleaders like Evil Shin should be able to see that you're an average at best poster that gets overrated for some reason

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 21, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Oh trust me this isn't about me


Not according to literally anyone else



MaruUchiha said:


> Any user that's not one of you cheerleaders like Evil Shin should be able to see that you're an average at best poster that gets overrated for some reason


Dude posters who hate me do so while admitting Im good at this

Youre the only exception


----------



## Serene Grace (Sep 21, 2019)

The fact that you have to ask such a question is why I put it in the thread. Its the equivalent of me asking any proof that“Part Sasuke 1<Hebi Sauske?”

See how idiotic that sounds?


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 21, 2019)

Cherry said:


> The fact that you have to ask such a question is why I put it in the thread. Its the equivalent of me asking any proof that“Part Sasuke 1<Hebi Sauske?”
> 
> See how idiotic that sounds?


Wow this was a horrible response. No wonder you resorted to Worst Statements trolling instead of answering the question.. Compared to Part 1 Sasuke Hebi Sasuke has way better portrayal, way better feats, way better arsenal, etc. What does War Tsunade have that makes a gap between her and Part 1 Tsunade as massive as Part 1 Sasuke and Hebi Sasuke? And please don't resort to kindergarten tactics by posting my question in this thread again, i actually want to know what's different between them. Or will you continue to dance around the simple question?


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 21, 2019)

Cherry said:


> Its the equivalent of me asking any proof that“Part Sasuke 1<Hebi Sauske?”


----------



## ShinAkuma (Sep 21, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Not surprised really
> 
> All the dude does is lower the bar



He's lowered the bar so much you would have to dig to be worse. 

At this point nobody who posts here is capable of such levels of nonsensical madness.


----------



## Ayala (Sep 21, 2019)

Leave my mane Maru alone, he just came from vacation


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 21, 2019)

Ayala said:


> Leave my mane Maru alone, he just came from vacation


Something like that


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 21, 2019)

Still waiting on Cherry's response, dude was pompous enough to post my question in this thread but hits the hills when i ask him for an answer


----------



## Ayala (Sep 21, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Still waiting on Cherry's response, dude was pompus enough to post my question in this thread but hits the hills when i ask him for an answer



Nah don't go starting beef man. The best you could say in this case would have been: 

"Concession accepted, stay deep in that Sannin bush sir."

And the man, Cherry, and the whole Sannin band would have upvoted your post and repped it out of sheer respect, fear and acknowledgement, that they truly were no match for you


----------



## ShinAkuma (Sep 21, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Seems to be the thot process of Kakashi fans
> 
> They are a lot like the man himself...They throw a clone in at their opponent as some big setup only for them to really amount to nothing and just dip and job...Sad stuff



I see you homie.



It takes a certain level of...._sophistication_ to utilize a double entendre troll.


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Sep 21, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> I said she lost to Part 1 Kabuto not that she's weaker.. Sorry i didn't list every matchup advantage like you Sanin wankers wanted. Besides it doesn't matter how much matchup advantages he has trash like Part 1 Kabuto isn't beating anyone worth a shit


 I wasn't entirely referring to you, I was also referring to @t0xeus.



JayK said:


> Gotta agree.
> 
> I remember the good old days before 2016/2017 when people placed P2 Tsunade as the rightful low Kage she is.
> 
> People back then didn't even doubt the slightest that Kakuzu and Kisame would push her shit in and yet here we are now.


I'm afraid your trolling attempts won't work on me.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 21, 2019)

Isaiah13000 said:


> I wasn't entirely referring to you, I was also referring to @t0xeus.
> 
> I'm afraid your trolling attempts won't work on me.


Well i never said that at all.. Obviously Tsunade > Part 1 Kabuto and he only won due to matchup reasons, but that's still a bad look either way to lose against trash like Part 1 Kabuto


----------



## ShinAkuma (Sep 21, 2019)

JayK said:


> Gotta agree.
> 
> I remember the good old days before 2016/2017 when people placed P2 Tsunade as the rightful low Kage she is.



?

Joined: Jan 6, 2018


----------



## JayK (Sep 21, 2019)

Isaiah13000 said:


> I'm afraid your trolling attempts won't work on me.


Watch out or I might just provide some evidence as back up.



ShinAkuma said:


> ?
> 
> Joined: Jan 6, 2018


It's almost as if there are people which know NF longer than their date of joining.

But that's just my personal conspiracy theory.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Sep 21, 2019)

JayK said:


> It's almost as if there are people which know NF longer than their date of joining.
> 
> But that's just my personal conspiracy theory.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (Sep 21, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


>


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 21, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> I see you homie.
> 
> 
> 
> It takes a certain level of...._sophistication_ to utilize a double entendre troll.




The lewdness. It's growing stronger 


@Zero890
@Shazam
@Soldierofficial 
@Ayala 
@MaruUchiha
@ShinAkuma @Omote 
@MadScientist


----------



## JayK (Sep 21, 2019)

Alternatively I've already been exposed as Maru's dupe by @Lewdman .


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 21, 2019)

JayK said:


> Alternatively I've already been exposed as Maru's dupe by @Lewdman .



Nobody:

Lewdman: I've already reported your ass


----------



## JayK (Sep 21, 2019)

And unlike ShazG I am even smart enough to neg and insult myself.

Tell me what you want but I am truly next level.


----------



## Soldierofficial (Sep 21, 2019)

I see that Shin is improving as a poster. 

Maru on the other hand 

Lewdman never dies


----------



## ShinAkuma (Sep 21, 2019)

JayK said:


> And unlike ShazG I am even smart enough to neg and insult myself.
> 
> Tell what you want but I am truly next level.



Dupe CONFIRMED!


----------



## Zero890 (Sep 21, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> The lewdness. It's growing stronger
> 
> 
> @Zero890
> ...



You are a lewd


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 21, 2019)

Soldierofficial said:


> I see that Shin is improving as a poster.
> 
> Maru on the other hand
> 
> Lewdman never dies



do you think he's improving because he things mei can low diff BOS Kakashi?

and have you discovered any new dupes?


----------



## ShinAkuma (Sep 21, 2019)

Soldierofficial said:


> I see that Shin is improving as a poster.



It's very difficult to improve on perfection.

Lewdman strikes again!


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 21, 2019)

i find it hilarious that lewdman has a roshi set


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 21, 2019)

Lewd Man said:


> I see that Shin is improving as a poster.


Not at all. Shin went from a good poster to Troll Tier in a matter of months.. Then again Lewd Man would call increasing lewdery improvement


----------



## Zero890 (Sep 21, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> i find it hilarious that lewdman has a roshi set



His lewdness is beyond i imagined, i can't stay here


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 21, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> i find it hilarious that lewdman has a roshi set


It's definitely fitting


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 21, 2019)

@WorldsStrongest, I see that your writing style has improved. Good for you. Too bad you're wrong on a couple of things. 



WorldsStrongest said:


> Im sorry but are you trying to paint the fact that this series has its moments combined with my nostalgia for it and also it overlapping into my other hobbies as some sort of intellectual showing for the characters?
> 
> Man...And I thought some of what came out of Shikamarus mouth was idiotic


Nope, but calling fictional characters idiots when they are depicted as geniuses in their respective universe is like calling a dolphin stupid because it can't climb a tree. They're creatures of high IQ and utility within their domain; comparing their actions with beings from an entirely different domain(s) in mind, especially when we have the luxury of both time and information to critique their every action, is simply idiocy in its own right... More so if they actually display highly intelligent performances when even compared to our own standards. 

You yourself stated that "*some* of what came out of Shikamarus mouth was idiotic," and so, I'd like to ask how you determined he's an idiot (_in-verse_) if only _some_ of what he said was actually and truly stupid? And what exactly was so stupid that would make a narrative-portrayed genius an idiot in your mind? 

Yeah, I've decided that calling Shikamaru an idiot is stupid as hell (no offence to you; after all, you may have perhaps misspoke.)



WorldsStrongest said:


> Ya know if youre gonna try to meme on someone the least you can do is make it original and not a clip the NBD has been passing around in joke threads for like a week now


Well, thanks for the tip. Not sure what you meant by 'peanut gallery' when you negged me with  rep.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 21, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> I see that your writing style has improved


I see that your mental capacities havent 


Mad Scientist said:


> Too bad you're wrong on a couple of things.


Nope 

Actually im not


Mad Scientist said:


> Nope, but calling fictional characters idiots when they are depicted as geniuses in their respective universe is like calling a dolphin stupid because it can't climb a tree


This is the most garbage fucking thing anyone has said in defense of a series ever

Fictional characters cant be stupid?

Kishimoto cant fail tremendously at delivering a desired result and is a flawless writer?

Do you hear yourself when you talk or is it easier to just shut your brain off and vomit nonsense? 

Kishi might state X character is to be viewed Y way, doesnt mean he expressed that well at all

He calls Obito the “coolest guy” but unless youre a sociopath I doubt you find Genocidal maniacs to be cool

But i mean hey...Doplhins or fucking something 


Mad Scientist said:


> They're creatures of high IQ and utility within their domain; comparing their actions with beings from an entirely different domain(


And the dumb doubles down


Mad Scientist said:


> You yourself stated that "*some* of what came out of Shikamarus mouth was idiotic,"


Do you not know what a “jab” is?

As in taking one at you?

Or are you genuinely this simple?


Mad Scientist said:


> only _some_ of what he said was actually and truly stupid?


I mean come on


Mad Scientist said:


> Yeah, I've decided that calling Shikamaru an idiot is stupid as hell


And likewise ignoring glaring flaws in characterization as opposed to being honest with yourself so you can roundabout wank Kakashi off like you always do is something I could consider a decision only a troglodyte can make 


Mad Scientist said:


> Well, thanks for the tip.


Well after this train wreck it seems you need all the help you can get


Mad Scientist said:


> Not sure what you meant by 'peanut gallery'


Google it

Itll come to you


Mad Scientist said:


> you negged me with  rep.


Sure did

Its what I do when someone chimes in on a discussion and offers nothing but their damn pompoms  to a losing side

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zero890 (Sep 21, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> when you negged me with  rep.



We are two now. The guy seems to have no happy life


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 21, 2019)

Zero890 said:


> We are two now. The guy seems to have no happy life


Imagine projecting your own insecurities over an anime forum because of a loss of internet points


----------



## Zero890 (Sep 21, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Imagine projecting your own insecurities over an anime forum because of a loss of internet points



I'm not the one who spends his time insulting and negging the people here


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 21, 2019)

Zero890 said:


> I'm not the one who spends his time insulting and negging the people here


No youre just the one who gets upset over internet points in the first place

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 21, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> No youre just the one who gets upset over internet points in the first place


I'd get upset too who doesn't want the sparkly spiral or yellow rep bar XD


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 21, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> No youre just the one who gets upset over internet points in the first place


If they're merely internet points, why bother dishing them out in the first place? 



WorldsStrongest said:


> I see that your mental capacities havent
> 
> Nope
> 
> ...


I didn't say fictional characters can't be stupid you disingenuous wipe. Learn to read the full sentence. And did you even state one phrase that Shikamaru uttered that you believe was stupid? I see you haven't cleaned that filthy mouth of yours yet. 

*WorldsWeakest states*... "Its what I do when someone chimes in on a discussion and offers nothing but their damn pompoms to a losing side"

*Yet a little earlier*... "I mean come on" What? You got nothing to offer? 

Being a hypocrite ain't healthy, man. You don't need damage control, you need anger management and I'm serious. It's for your own good, man. At the end of the day, remember this is just a forum for fun. No need to get so worked up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (Sep 21, 2019)

Guzma > Ghetsis

Imagine thinking some random ass dude from a scuffed region could beat someone who curbfodderstomps someone who handily took down a champion.


----------



## Symmetry (Sep 21, 2019)

people are too quick to insult each other here


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 22, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> people are too quick to insult each other here



i know you mean well, but are you asking WS to change his entire personality for the sake of the realm?

i imagine hurling insults is one of the main reasons a few posters engage here 

it's the internet and not everyone is nice homie


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Sep 22, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> i know you mean well, but are you asking WS to change his entire personality for the sake of the realm?
> 
> i imagine hurling insults is one of the main reasons a few posters engage here
> 
> it's the internet and not everyone is nice homie


----------



## Symmetry (Sep 22, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> i know you mean well, but are you asking WS to change his entire personality for the sake of the realm?
> 
> i imagine hurling insults is one of the main reasons a few posters engage here
> 
> it's the internet and not everyone is nice homie




But at some point it becomes less about Naruto and more about throwing mud at the other person. It’s no longer about counter arguments but just looking for ways to belittle the other person. I’m not so naive as to think everyone is going to be super happy and friendly all the time, but I do hope we can all tone down the attacks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Francyst (Sep 22, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> But at some point it becomes less about Naruto and more about throwing mud at the other person. It’s no longer about counter arguments but just looking for ways to belittle the other person. I’m not so naive as to think everyone is going to be super happy and friendly all the time, but I do hope we can all gone down the attacks


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 22, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> If they're merely internet points, why bother dishing them out in the first place?
> 
> 
> I didn't say fictional characters can't be stupid you disingenuous wipe. Learn to read the full sentence. And did you even state one phrase that Shikamaru uttered that you believe was stupid? I see you haven't cleaned that filthy mouth of yours yet.
> ...


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Sep 22, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> i know you mean well, but are you asking WS to change his entire personality for the sake of the realm?
> 
> i imagine hurling insults is one of the main reasons a few posters engage here
> 
> it's the internet and not everyone is nice homie


I think it'd be daylight horror to see WS in happy mode, giving out likes and hearts like candies and inducing friendliness in his posts. Scarier than any book Stephen King can write, I bet


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Sep 22, 2019)

Femme said:


> Sakura can tank and heal from Amaterasu and tsukuyomi .





Speedyamell said:


> totsuka blade is not tagging someone that could mentally react and run from kaguya arms called 'superfast' by a set of Demi Gods..
> It is avoided rather easily.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 22, 2019)

Bonly Jr. said:


> KN4 is pretty mindless so Sasori could probably easily set up his poison gas on it which would take affect pretty quickly and give Sasori the win.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 22, 2019)

Shazam said:


> @JuicyG Glad to know you're coming back next week!


----------



## Tri (Sep 22, 2019)

whenever maru posts something here I get a little sad because he’s not self aware enough to post one of his statements which are the best part about this thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Topace (Sep 22, 2019)

Can you let them drag each other in peace. I’m getting my life​


----------



## Femme (Sep 22, 2019)

I’m immune from this thread because I only speak facts

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Soul (Sep 22, 2019)

Femme said:


> I’m immune from this thread because I only speak facts



This is false. You are probably the most biased person I have seen around here, and I have been around for a while now.

Can't imagine being as unaware of reality as you.


----------



## Tri (Sep 22, 2019)

Soul said:


> This is false. You are probably the most biased person I have seen around here, and I have been around for a while now.
> 
> Can't imagine being as unaware of reality as you.


I’m pretty sure she’s trolling bro lol.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 22, 2019)

Femme said:


> I’m immune from this thread because I only speak facts


Its because you know Kishimoto XD


----------



## Soul (Sep 22, 2019)

Tri said:


> I’m pretty sure she’s trolling bro lol.



Really hard to tell nowadays.


----------



## Femme (Sep 23, 2019)

Soul said:


> This is false. You are probably the most biased person I have seen around here, and I have been around for a while now.
> 
> Can't imagine being as unaware of reality as you.


That was mean, you don’t get a golden sticker today


----------



## Femme (Sep 23, 2019)

Tri said:


> I’m pretty sure she’s trolling bro lol.


I will joke but I don’t really troll


----------



## Femme (Sep 23, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Its because you know Kishimoto XD


He and I go wayyyyyy back, he doesn’t like me to reveal too much though


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 23, 2019)

Femme said:


> He and I go wayyyyyy back, he doesn’t like me to reveal too much though


We won't tell anybody....


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Sep 23, 2019)

Lol... @Speedyamell I love you too despite negging for me for doing something right


Speedyamell said:


> totsuka blade is not tagging someone that could mentally react and run from kaguya arms called 'superfast' by a set of Demi Gods..
> It is avoided rather easily


Is it really my fault you said this?


----------



## Speedyamell (Sep 23, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Lol... @Speedyamell I love you too despite negging for me for doing something right
> 
> Is it really my fault you said this?


No. But It's your fault for being stupid.
Is totsuka faster than kaguya's chakra arms?


----------



## TrollbitoUchiha (Sep 23, 2019)

Jogan can help Boruto beat Tobirama. You know who you are...

Don’t be dissing my boi Tobirama.


----------



## Femme (Sep 23, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> We won't tell anybody....


I’ll see what I can steal from his vault lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soul (Sep 23, 2019)

Femme said:


> That was mean, you don’t get a golden sticker today



Your arguments also border as mean with how inaccurate they are. Not that I get upset about it, but it reminds me of how good this placed used to be compared to 2009.


----------



## Femme (Sep 23, 2019)

Soul said:


> Your arguments also border as mean with how inaccurate they are. Not that I get upset about it, but it reminds me of how good this placed used to be compared to 2009.


Thank you! I’m warms my heart to know that I bring you memories of the good times


----------



## Soul (Sep 23, 2019)

Femme said:


> Thank you! I’m warms my heart to know that I bring you memories of the good times



This is why I still love you even though we don't agree with 99% of the things you say.


----------



## Symmetry (Sep 24, 2019)

Part one kakashi genjutsu is better then yellow mask obito.


----------



## Femme (Sep 24, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Part one kakashi genjutsu is better then yellow mask obito.


I guess they do have the same eye, maybe that was the reasoning for that . But the. Again I don’t know much about kakashi or obito. Lol


----------



## JayK (Sep 24, 2019)

Femme said:


> I will joke but I don’t really troll


same


----------



## Kisame (Sep 24, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Part one kakashi genjutsu is better then yellow mask obito.


Yup that's insane.


----------



## JayK (Sep 24, 2019)

almost as insane as having Tsunade a tier above Kisame


----------



## Kisame (Sep 24, 2019)

JayK said:


> almost as insane as having Tsunade a tier above Kisame


You don't really believe that do you?


----------



## Vice (Sep 24, 2019)

Femme said:


> I guess they do have the same eye, maybe that was the reasoning for that . But the. Again I don’t know much about kakashi or obito. Lol



They're... like the two most important characters in the story not named Naruto and Sasuke tho...


----------



## Symmetry (Sep 24, 2019)

Kakashi is close to SM Jman in the wave arc


----------



## JayK (Sep 24, 2019)

Shark said:


> You don't really believe that do you?


Yes.


----------



## Femme (Sep 24, 2019)

Vice said:


> They're... like the two most important characters in the story not named Sakura and Sasuke tho...


I fixed it for you. Naruto should be called Sakuras dream. A tale of a super talented girl who gets neglected but gives Naruto’s purpose and sasuke redemption. 

All I remember is kakashi having a slight porn addiction and obito crying over some girl who didn’t want him


----------



## Topace (Sep 24, 2019)

Wasn’t Sakura about to get smushed by Kaguya arm and had to get saved?


----------



## Femme (Sep 24, 2019)

Topace said:


> Wasn’t Sakura about to get smushed by Kaguya arm and had to get saved?


Didn’t Gaara ass die?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 24, 2019)

Oh my...


----------



## Symmetry (Sep 24, 2019)

Femme said:


> Didn’t Gaara ass die?





god danm


----------



## Kisame (Sep 24, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> god danm


I had the same reaction.


----------



## Femme (Sep 24, 2019)

I’m sorry, y’all know not to come for Sakura especially when Im drunk , my child is with his daddy and I needs a drink


----------



## ShinAkuma (Sep 24, 2019)

Don't worry about these guys @Femme , you do you!


----------



## Femme (Sep 24, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Don't worry about these guys @Femme , you do you!


I’ll just say this too unwarranted Sakura hate , I don’t want to be seen as too mean lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 25, 2019)

Topace said:


> Wasn’t Sakura about to get smushed by Kaguya arm and had to get saved?


No no delete thsi, IT DID NOT HAPPEN!!!!11!!


----------



## Trojan (Sep 25, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> No no delete thsi, IT DID NOT HAPPEN!!!!11!!


Can you repost all of your posts threads here?


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 25, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Can you repost all of your posts threads here?


I don't need to, I have obsessed fanboys doing it for me for free already


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 25, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> I don't need to, I have obsessed fanboys doing it for me for free already


Its so adorable that you dont get the point of this thread :blu

Ignorance is bliss as they say

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 25, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Its so adorable that you dont get the point of this thread :blu
> 
> Ignorance is bliss as they say


Being posted in this thread means nothing

Especially if it's by the same person over and over again


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 25, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Part one kakashi genjutsu is better then yellow mask obito.


Who said this?


----------



## Topace (Sep 25, 2019)

Femme said:


> Didn’t Gaara ass die?


Yes and came back alive? With limited panel time still slayed your tired ass fave effortlessly. We love a character with consistent feats . What is sakura doing in boruto by the way? Beside getting her ass kicked by shin?


----------



## Femme (Sep 25, 2019)

Topace said:


> Yes and came back alive? With limited panel time still slayed your tired ass fave effortlessly. We love a character with consistent feats . What is sakura doing in boruto by the way? Beside getting her ass kicked by shin?


No love. Chiyo gave him her life force, and what was she 60? He has about a good 5 years left probably. The only thing we learned about Gaara is that he uses his mother and used to rely on a raccoon to fight his battle. Let’s not forgot how a simple glance from Sakura can Gaara shook. Shin wasn’t a threat to Sakura.


----------



## Topace (Sep 25, 2019)

Femme said:


> No love. Chiyo gave him her life force, and what was she 60? He has about a good 5 years left probably. The only thing we learned about Gaara is that he uses his mother and used to rely on a raccoon to fight his battle. Let’s not forgot how a simple glance from Sakura can Gaara shook. Shin wasn’t a threat to Sakura.


If he wasn’t a threat why did he hand her her ass? Tell me what is sakura biggest achievement besides being sasuke cum dump?


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 25, 2019)

Topace said:


> If he wasn’t a threat why did he hand her her ass? Tell me what is sakura biggest achievement besides being sasuke cum dump?


She carried Chiyo's old ass in the Sasori fight and made it possible for Gaara to be revived by Chiyo


----------



## Topace (Sep 25, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> She carried Chiyo's old ass in the Sasori fight and made it possible for Gaara to be revived by Chiyo


They both would have died in that fight. Please delete and try again.


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 25, 2019)

Topace said:


> They both would have died in that fight. Please delete and try again.


Would. But they didn't... 
On the other hand, Gaara actually died.


----------



## Symmetry (Sep 25, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Who said this?




I don’t really wanna single people out, I just wanna see if I’m not the only one who thinks this is crazy, but I don’t wanna start a witch hunt.


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 25, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> I don’t really wanna single people out, I just wanna see if I’m not the only one who thinks this is crazy, but I don’t wanna start a witch hunt.


Don't be a pussy, this thread is the witch-hunting central

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Femme (Sep 25, 2019)

Topace said:


> If he wasn’t a threat why did he hand her her ass? Tell me what is sakura biggest achievement besides being sasuke cum dump?


Saving the Narutoverse. Gaara need to get a proper storyline. He’s obsessed with naruto


----------



## Topace (Sep 25, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Would. But they didn't...
> On the other hand, Gaara actually died.


Defending an entire village. We know he died but stop deflecting what is sakura biggest achievement besides taking sasuke load? answer quickly!


Femme said:


> Saving the Narutoverse. Gaara need to get a proper storyline. He’s obsessed with naruto


Not when sakura is obsessed with sasuke even still after he one shotted her poor thing.


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 25, 2019)

shouten itachi>BOS MS Kakashi

signed by several lewd males


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Sep 25, 2019)

Topace said:


> Tell me what is sakura biggest achievement besides being *sasuke cum dump*?





Topace said:


> Defending an entire village. We know he died but stop deflecting what is sakura *biggest achievement besides taking sasuke load*? answer quickly!





Topace said:


> Not when sakura is obsessed with sasuke even still *after he one shotted her poor thing.*


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 25, 2019)

Gamabunta beating Part 1 Kakashi easily


----------



## Symmetry (Sep 25, 2019)

Part one kakashi pimp slapping part one gamabunta. 

I need to pray after seeing that one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 25, 2019)

Isn't part one Gamabunta like 30 meters tall...


----------



## Ayala (Sep 25, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Gamabunta beating Part 1 Kakashi easily


 
I don't understand either... Kakashi's a bitch to deal with no matter who it is generally, he's not going down unless he exhausts his reserves or gets fucked up by the circumstances (lack of knowledge, having to protect people and such). 

In a fair fight, he isn't meant to be beaten easily, no matter who it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 25, 2019)

Topace said:


> Defending an entire village. We know he died but stop deflecting what is sakura biggest achievement besides taking sasuke load? answer quickly!


Defeating Kaguya?


----------



## Ayala (Sep 25, 2019)

-Sakura defeated Kaguya


----------



## Serene Grace (Sep 25, 2019)

Equating Hebi Sasuke’s or any relevant Uchiha  genjutsu ability to Part 1 Kakashi

This wank is getting out of hand my dude

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 25, 2019)

Cherry said:


> Equating Hebi Sasuke’s or any relevant Uchiha  genjutsu ability to Part 1 Kakashi
> 
> This wank is getting out of hand my dude



it's called scaling

if an almost dead and exhausted sasuke can manipulate manda with effortless ease, then it it's not impossible for kakashi, who was noted to have "remarkable" Sharingan skill by Uchiha Itachi. And it's not like Manda has a viable sharingan genjutsu defense either

Kakashi's actual skill and potential is different to the compatibility of his body and the sharingan 

your downplay is getting out of control homie


----------



## Draco Bolton (Sep 25, 2019)

Young (and Adult) Bee is stronger than MS Obito.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Sep 25, 2019)

Doesn't Kakashi have literally zero useful genjutsu feats?

Isn't Sasuke one of if not the greatest genjutsu practitioner of all time? A Uchiha prodigy like no other?

Yeah you can "scale" them just like you could scale mount everest in your underwear with a toothpick.


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 25, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Doesn't Kakashi have literally zero useful genjutsu feats?



Wrong.


ShinAkuma said:


> Isn't Sasuke one of if not the greatest genjutsu practitioner of all time? A Uchiha prodigy like no other?



Hebi Sasuke? No, he's not.



ShinAkuma said:


> Yeah you can "scale" them just like you could scale mount everest in your underwear with a toothpick.



Terrible comparison given that we later see MS Kakashi matching Obito in genjutsu


----------



## JayK (Sep 25, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> the difference between Danzo's Fuuton and FRS is not that huge


----------



## ShinAkuma (Sep 25, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Wrong.



I don't think that word means what you think it means. 

You meant to say "correct". 




> Hebi Sasuke? No, he's not.



The same Hebi who busted tsukuyomi. 

Pretty sure he's up there. 



> Terrible comparison given that we later see MS Kakashi matching Obito in genjutsu



What do you mean "matching"?

Obito was straight up manipulating Kakashi the entire time.


----------



## Symmetry (Sep 25, 2019)

Ayala said:


> he's not going down unless he exhausts his reserves



Which happens in no time at all since this is PART ONE KAKASHI.


He literally collapsed from a fight with Zabuza when 90 percent of the time he just chilled in a water prison. He’s not a bitch to deal with if your any kage level. Even hidan would pimp smack him


----------



## Ayala (Sep 25, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Which happens in no time at all since this is PART ONE KAKASHI.
> 
> 
> He literally collapsed from a fight with Zabuza when 90 percent of the time he just chilled in a water prison. He’s not a bitch to deal with if your any kage level. Even hidan would pimp smack him



Ok, it still takes some time, so it's not easy diff. On the Anbu's words, ninja battles themselves don't last that long anyways. 

Not even Kisame can beat him easily going by Itachi's words. Going by the same Itachi's words, Itachi himself could do that. And it turns out that not even he can, and in definitive has to damage his eye and use a chakra taxing technique to bring Kakashi down in time, a tech Kakashi had no knowledge on to begin with. 

So if it's not easy diff for fucking Itachi, i can safely say that it's not going to be easy diff for a lot of people. They may win, but not easy diff. Continous clone plays alone make it impossible, who can stop Kakashi from making clones? Who can stop Kakashi from going underground and preparing his next moves? No one really, unless you're blowing the whole zone up to a hundred meters in all directions, you're not stopping that, and thus you're not beating Kakashi easily.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 25, 2019)

Cherry said:


> Equating Hebi Sasuke’s or any relevant Uchiha  genjutsu ability to Part 1 Kakashi
> 
> This wank is getting out of hand my dude





Santoryu said:


> it's called scaling


Its called INCORRECT scaling

Part 1 Kakashi doesnt scale to Hebi Sasuke


Santoryu said:


> if an almost dead and exhausted sasuke


He could summon Manda then use Genjutsu then reverse summon out

2 of those things are hyped to be taxing relative to Jonin or Low Kage level reserves, the kid clearly wasnt that exhausted if he could summon a Boss Creature effectively fucking twice

And even if he was low on chakra that doesnt affect his own individual skill nor does it pimp Kakashis



Santoryu said:


> it's not impossible for kakashi, who was noted to have "remarkable" Sharingan skill by Uchiha Itachi.


Nothing remarkable about Part 1 Kakashi

Sorry bud

And yes, its impossible to induce complete and total hypnosis on a creature notably more powerful than you yourself are when your best showing is a cheap parlor trick on your peer

Part 1 Kakashis best Genjutsu showing is making a Zabuza shadow...Thats IT


Santoryu said:


> Kakashi's actual skill and potential is


Nonexistent relative to the level youre suggesting he will operate at 


Santoryu said:


> your downplay is getting out of control homie


Nah

As usual the kakashi wank force is going strong tho


ShinAkuma said:


> Doesn't Kakashi have literally zero useful genjutsu feats?


Correct

Hes used it once against Zabuza to slow him down slightly by inducing slight nervousness and hesitation...Thats it...Stated by Zabuza...

Thats Kakashis best Genjutsu showing in Part 1


ShinAkuma said:


> Isn't Sasuke one of if not the greatest genjutsu practitioner of all time? A Uchiha prodigy like no other?


Yep


----------



## Symmetry (Sep 25, 2019)

Ayala said:


> Ok, it still takes some time, so it's not easy diff.




Kakashi running around doing literally nothing but stall for like 2 minutes before collapsing isn’t anything higher then low diff. 



Ayala said:


> Not even Kisame can beat him easily going by Itachi's words



This didn’t happen. 




Ayala said:


> and in definitive has to damage his eye and use a chakra taxing technique to bring Kakashi down in time, a tech Kakashi had no knowledge on to begin with.




Because itachi could hit him with tsukuyomi making him nearly dead, without actually dead, so he didn’t need to kill an ally without Kisame getting suspicious.


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 25, 2019)

It's true

Deal with it


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 25, 2019)

There have been A LOT OF LIES said around this dinner table tonight.

But Mei cannot low diff BOS Kakashi. Nor can Gamabunta beat Kakashi. Of that I can assure you.


----------



## Serene Grace (Sep 25, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Its called INCORRECT scaling
> 
> Part 1 Kakashi doesnt scale to Hebi Sasuke
> 
> ...


Manga shows part 1 Kakashi getting rekted, while Sasuke breaks out of tsukuyomi 

“Scaling”


----------



## JayK (Sep 25, 2019)

Kakashi doesn't get jackshit Genjutsu wise until his fight with Obito.

I don't know why this shit is even brought up when Kakashi is for the most part clearly not someone reliant on Genjutsu.

Mei low diffing any version of Kakashi (post Anbu) is still bs though.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 25, 2019)

Cherry said:


> Manga shows part 1 Kakashi getting rekted


part 1 doesn't count. It got retconned... 

Kappa


----------



## Sufex (Sep 25, 2019)

Hussain said:


> part 1 doesn't count. It got retconned...
> 
> Kappa


and hiruzen is the strongest kage


----------



## JayK (Sep 25, 2019)

Hiruzen is the strongest Kage even tho Minato back in P1 already was that legendary mystic figure which stopped Kurama


----------



## ShinAkuma (Sep 25, 2019)

JayK said:


> Hiruzen is the strongest Kage even tho Minato back in P1 already was that legendary mystic figure which stopped Kurama



Wait did someone actually say this or are you just freestyling now?


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 27, 2019)

WorldsWrongest said:


> Bee solos
> 
> As per canon
> 
> ...


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 27, 2019)

JayK said:


> Hiruzen is the strongest Kage even tho Minato back in P1 already was that legendary mystic figure which stopped Kurama


He was painted as a hero for sacrificing himself

Not a single mention of his power in P1

Don't warp his portrayal please...


----------



## JayK (Sep 27, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> He was painted as a hero for sacrificing himself
> 
> Not a single mention of his power in P1
> 
> Don't warp his portrayal please...


His portrayal in P1 is that he stopped Kurama/the Masked Man while Hiruzen couldn't do jackshit who'm instead just sat on the side lane jerking his featless tiny wonker.


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 27, 2019)

JayK said:


> His portrayal in P1 is that he stopped Kurama/the Masked Man while Hiruzen couldn't do jackshit and instead just sat on the side lane jerking his featless tiny wonker.


1) Masked Man was literally not even shown or mentioned in P1, it was portrayed as a wild Kurama attacking Konoha for no reason IIRC

2) Hiruzen was neither shown in the P1 Kurama attack, nor was it mentioned he was in that battle (although I'm less sure about this)


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Sep 27, 2019)

Any statement that somehow portrays Hiruzen as strongest something
Hokage, kage of his time, doesn't matter....
He's weaker than A4, Onoki, Hashirama, Tobirama and Minato.


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 27, 2019)

The Overvoid said:


> Any statement that somehow state Hiruzen as strongest something
> Hokage, kage of his time, doesn't matter....


Fair enough..



The Overvoid said:


> He's weaker than A4,


No 



The Overvoid said:


> Onoki


Ew, this is no as well 



The Overvoid said:


> Tobirama


Literally refuted by Tobirama death flashback 



The Overvoid said:


> and Minato.




...

At least I gotta say thanks for posting this straight into this thread, saves me trouble doing it myself...


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Sep 27, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> No


why not? 


t0xeus said:


> Literally refuted by Tobirama death flashback


Details


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 27, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> why not?


Hiruzen locks himself in Enma cage and uses genjutsu



Hina uzumaki said:


> Details


Hiruzen states that he's the strongest in the Tobirama team

Also databook4 says that Hiruzen is more talented than Tobirama, so this confirms it isn't retconned


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Sep 27, 2019)

t0xeus said:


>


Both Minato, Tobirama and Raikage roflblitz him, dust/particle element >>>> infinitely inferior basic elements.


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 27, 2019)

The Overvoid said:


> Both Minato, Tobirama and Raikage roflblitz him, dust/particle element >>>> infinitely inferior basic elements.


1) No they don't. Hiruzen reacted to TSB extension, this means he hangs in the same ballpark of reaction speed as Minato and V1 Raikage, so he reacts with Enma cage.
Tobirama is faster than Hiruzen can react to but he still should lose because Hiruzen is portrayed above him.

2) Onoki is portrayed as someone who fought Hiruzen, so they are not apart from each other in power


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Sep 27, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Hiruzen locks himself in Enma cage and uses genjutsu


what feats does hiruzen genjutsu have? 



t0xeus said:


> Hiruzen states that he's the strongest in the Tobirama team


Hiruzen did not include tobirama in the statement. 



t0xeus said:


> Also databook4 says that Hiruzen is more talented than Tobirama, so this confirms it isn't retconned


More talented  does not necessarily mean more powerful


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Sep 27, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Hiruzen reacted to TSB extension, this means he hangs in the same ballpark of reaction speed as Minato and V1 Raikager


The causal relationship is absolutely lost.


t0xeus said:


> but he still should lose because Hiruzen is portrayed above him.





t0xeus said:


> Onoki is portrayed as someone who fought Hiruzen


This makes absolutely no sense tbh.


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 27, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> what feats does hiruzen genjutsu have?


Let's give him Kurenai feat for an example, since he knows all techniques from Konoha



Hina uzumaki said:


> Hiruzen did not include tobirama in the statement.



*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*



Can you mark where does he say
"accomplished of this bunch.. *excluding Tobirama-Sensei of course.*. I won't die"
please? 



Hina uzumaki said:


> More talented does not necessarily mean more powerful


Alongside the flashback statement, it does


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 27, 2019)

The Overvoid said:


> The causal relationship is absolutely lost.
> 
> This makes absolutely no sense tbh.


So can you explain why do the trio blitz him?


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Sep 27, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> So can you explain why do the trio blitz him?


Raikage with overwhelming speed, Minato and Tobirama with hiraishin/hiraishingiri after throwing kunais at him.


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Sep 27, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Let's give him Kurenai feat for an example, since he knows all techniques from Konoha


Lol... Its difficult giving him kurenai's genjutsu feats...


t0xeus said:


> Can you mark where does he say
> "accomplished of this bunch.. *excluding Tobirama-Sensei of course.*. I won't die"
> please?


So in short,
To you, jonin hiruzen is more accomplished than the creator of 3 op jutsus, his master and hokage right?

Obviously he was replying to the people who earlier voiced their complaints at hiruzen wanting to be the decoy



t0xeus said:


> Alongside the flashback statement, it does


Nope, it doesn't
Because hiruzen had more talent than tobirama does not mean he's stronger than tobirama.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 27, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> To you, jonin hiruzen is more accomplished than the creator of 3 op jutsus, his master and hokage right?


he was literally the Hokage from that moment... 
saying "Jonin Hiruzen" doesn't change anything...


and can people stop with this nonsense "creator" 
whether he created or not, they are already part of his power...


Does Naruto's power get any less because he was not the "creator" of Rasengan & clones? 
No, it doesn't...




> his master and hokage right


Naruto was stronger than his master as well, what's the big deal? 
Are you saying Naruto in chapter 699 was weaker than Kakashi because Kakashi
was his master and the Hokage and the creator of Chidori?


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Sep 27, 2019)

The Overvoid said:


> Any statement that somehow portrays Hiruzen as strongest something
> Hokage, kage of his time, doesn't matter....
> He's weaker than A4, Onoki, Hashirama, Tobirama and Minato.


So basically canonical statements? Lol. Hiruzen isn't stronger than Hashirama because that got retconned. But he is heavily implied to still be superior to Tobirama in his prime in DB4, although he is likely inferior to Minato. However, even while old he was portrayed as stronger than A4 and Onoki in the WA (based on the fight against Guruguru). Which is consistent with him being the strongest of the Five Kage back in P1.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Sep 27, 2019)

Isaiah13000 said:


> (based on the fight against Guruguru)


You cannot base anything off that, Raikage isn't using his lightning cloak which just means he only got healed but his chakra is not recovered.
AND YET, he breaks mini-buddha's arm and Hiruzen only stops the elements...


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Sep 27, 2019)

The Overvoid said:


> You cannot base anything off that, Raikage isn't using his lightning cloak which just means he only got healed but his chakra is not recovered.


 You can because it was stated by Onoki that they were using big attacks earlier, and now they're low on chakra. Which just means their efforts weren't effective, while Hiruzen's was.


> AND YET, he breaks mini-buddha's arm and Hiruzen only stops the elements...


Hiruzen being able to stalemate its elements was blatantly portrayed as something that is impressive and something only Hiruzen could've done. A4 breaking one of it's arms is not impressive in comparison.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Sep 27, 2019)

Isaiah13000 said:


> You can because it was stated by Onoki that they were using big attacks earlier, and now they're low on chakra. Which just means their efforts weren't effective, *while Hiruzen's was.  *


No, hiruzen didn't do any damage to that buddha as well, so wrong.


Isaiah13000 said:


> Hiruzen being able to stalemate its elements was blatantly portrayed as something that is impressive and something only Hiruzen could've done. A4 breaking one of it's arms is not impressive in comparison.


For likes of Mifune, because they have no chakra for ninjutsu and all he has is slashes.... so? A4 just gets out of range, his specialization is different..


----------



## JayK (Sep 27, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> 1) Masked Man was literally not even shown or mentioned in P1, it was portrayed as a wild Kurama attacking Konoha for no reason IIRC


Still stopped Kurama though.

Stay mad.


t0xeus said:


> 2) Onoki is portrayed as someone who fought Hiruzen, so they are not apart from each other in power


that makes it even worse for Hiruzen


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 28, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Lol... Its difficult giving him kurenai's genjutsu feats...
> 
> So in short,
> To you, jonin hiruzen is more accomplished than the creator of 3 op jutsus, his master and hokage right?
> ...


1) Nobody voiced any concerns, Hiruzen isn't even replying lol. Reread the chapter please

2) Not to me, to Kishimoto and we have to respect his opinion.


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 28, 2019)

JayK said:


> Still stopped Kurama though.
> 
> Stay mad.
> 
> that makes it even worse for Hiruzen


1) It was retconned and we learn Kushina is the one who saves Konoha from Kurama tho 

2) Not really..


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Sep 28, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> 1) Nobody voiced any concerns, Hiruzen isn't even replying lol. Reread the chapter please
> 
> 2) Not to me, to Kishimoto and we have to respect his opinion.


.
Notice the "*among you guys*" statement. Clearly that tone meant he did not include his hokage.
Also beneath the first panel... You see his teammates voice out concern


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Sep 28, 2019)

Hussain said:


> he was literally the Hokage from that moment...
> saying "Jonin Hiruzen" doesn't change anything...


Actually nope.
He was still a jonin as at that point, he only became hokage when tobirama was about to leave and be the decoy



Hussain said:


> and can people stop with this nonsense "creator"
> whether he created or not, they are already part of his power...


Your point being?


Hussain said:


> Does Naruto's power get any less because he was not the "creator" of Rasengan & clones?
> No, it doesn't...


I don't know how to link your statement to hiruzen and tobirama since they don't really use the same moves bar clones.


Hussain said:


> Naruto was stronger than his master as well, what's the big deal?
> Are you saying Naruto in chapter 699 was weaker than Kakashi because Kakashi
> was his master and the Hokage and the creator of Chidori?


i was not comparing their strengths rather i was critical of the "most established" statement hiruzen made.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 28, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Actually nope.
> He was still a jonin as at that point, he only became hokage when tobirama was about to leave and be the decoy


So, you think his power was 50 points (for example) because he was called "Jonin"
next morning he became 500 because now his title changed to "Hokage"?  




Hina uzumaki said:


> Your point being?


thought it was obvious. Whether Tobirama "created" moves or not is irrelevant to his power...



Hina uzumaki said:


> I don't know how to link your statement to hiruzen and tobirama since they don't really use the same moves bar clones.


It's not about having same moves (even tho it's stated that Hiruzen knows all moves in Konoha... )
it's about how you think if Tobirama created the jutsu himself, then that makes him extra powerful... It doesn't. 



Hina uzumaki said:


> i was not comparing their strengths rather i was critical of the "most established" statement hiruzen made.


Hiruzen does seem to think he is the strongest out of them. There was no indication that he was not talking about Tobirama. 
if you want to disregard that statement, you could use Danzo's statement that Tobirama is the strongest in the village, however...


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 28, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> .
> Notice the "*among you guys*" statement. Clearly that tone meant he did not include his hokage.
> Also beneath the first panel... You see his teammates voice out concern


What?
Is Tobirama not a guy or what?
He's part of the team, thus he's part of that statement.


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 28, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Danzo's statement that Tobirama is the strongest in the village, however...


Where is that


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Sep 28, 2019)

Hussain said:


> So, you think his power was 50 points (for example) because he was called "Jonin"
> next morning he became 500 because now his title changed to "Hokage"?


Of course not,
He was still the same. Probably developed himself after becoming hokage. Imo, he was like a kakashi of his time, best of the jonin but not up to Tobirama's level.



Hussain said:


> thought it was obvious. Whether Tobirama "created" moves or not is irrelevant to his power...


I brought up the "created moves" topic to try and debunk hiruzen's"I'm the *most established* among you guys " statement when he wasn't ( if counting tobirama) 



Hussain said:


> It's not about having same moves (even tho it's stated that Hiruzen knows all moves in Konoha... )
> it's about how you think if Tobirama created the jutsu himself, then that makes him extra powerful... It doesn't.


Addressed it above


Hussain said:


> Hiruzen does seem to think he is the strongest out of them. There was no indication that he was not talking about Tobirama.


,
Notice the "*among you guys" *language. It shows he was referring to his teammates excluding the hokage.

Saying I'm the ''*most established*" also imo shows he was not referring to Tobirama as well... Mans was comparing himself to his teammates


Hussain said:


> if you want to disregard that statement, you could use Danzo's statement that Tobirama is the strongest in the village, however...


Scans?


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Sep 28, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> What?
> Is Tobirama not a guy or what?
> He's part of the team, thus he's part of that statement.


Our interpretation is not similar. How I see it
> hiruzen says he'll be the decoy
>jonin teammates complain
>hiruzen replies them ".....  most established of you guys"
I doubt he will use "most established" with Tobirama in mind when clearly hiruzen as at that time was not more established than his hokage but more established than his jonin teamates

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ayala (Sep 28, 2019)

It's obvious that Hiruzen is referring to his teammates, also because they are the ones talking and he's telling them not to worry. Also because it would be OOC for him to say to his leader's face who's been fighting since way longer and has invented powerful jutsu, that he's more accomplished than him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 28, 2019)

Ayala said:


> It's obvious that Hiruzen is referring to his teammates, also because they are the ones talking and he's telling them not to worry. Also because it would be OOC for him to say to his leader's face who's been fighting since way longer and has invented powerful jutsu, that he's more accomplished than him.


Yeah possibly

I don't mind Tobirama being stronger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Sep 28, 2019)

The Overvoid said:


> No, hiruzen didn't do any damage to that buddha as well, so wrong.
> For likes of Mifune, because they have no chakra for ninjutsu and all he has is slashes.... so? A4 just gets out of range, his specialization is different..


 I don't understand what's difficult to understand about what I'm saying. Four of the Five Kage plus a bunch of cloaked Alliance members were getting wrecked by the Buddha without it even using it's strongest jutsu. Then when it does, the only person who can counter it at that point is Hiruzen. Yet I'm supposed to believe Hiruzen is meant to be seen as weaker than all of them? That makes no sense.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Sep 28, 2019)

Are we judging a portrayal or feats? Cuz by feats these 5 elements are nothing to the raikage.


----------



## Ayala (Sep 28, 2019)

Isaiah13000 said:


> You can because it was stated by Onoki that they were using big attacks earlier, and now they're low on chakra. Which just means their efforts weren't effective, while Hiruzen's was.
> Hiruzen being able to stalemate its elements was blatantly portrayed as something that is impressive and something only Hiruzen could've done. A4 breaking one of it's arms is not impressive in comparison.



Not to disagree with you, i agree that Hiruzen was highly portrayed... But i mean, to this day, i don't understand how the Gokage's "big attacks" didn't work on the Wood Buddha. How could it have possibly resisted Onoki's Jinton, which we saw can incinerate a forest up to hundreds of meters... Tsunade was compared to Sakura, and is much stronger than A4, who in turn was smashing the wood palms even in base. A combo between these 2 would have finished the Buddha honestly speaking. I don't know what happened in that off panel, and how the Buddha got out clean, when Karin on her own shortly after dealt a huge damage to it. 

If Onoki used Jinton on the elements the Buddha fired, Jinton would override them and hit the Buddha, erasing it. So i don't know if i can buy the supposed superiority of Hiruzen to the Kages just because of that scene. Also because if you buy it, you get the bonus "Hiruzen>all 5 Kages and alliance", because they didn't do anything either. 

Or the Karin>>Hiruzen and Gokage. It's a headache, it's a mess. 

I tend to take scenes involving the Zetsu Yamato with a grain of salt. I can say that Zetsu Yamato was possibly the strongest there, a foe that even Orochimaru didn't dare face head on for more than a couple seconds, with support, and that's it. Anything else becomes contradictory imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Sep 28, 2019)

The Overvoid said:


> Are we judging a portrayal or feats? Cuz by feats these 5 elements are nothing to the raikage.


Hype and feats both makeup a character's portrayal in my book. They're not separate things. 


Ayala said:


> Not to disagree with you, i agree that Hiruzen was highly portrayed... But i mean, to this day, i don't understand how the Gokage's "big attacks" didn't work on the Wood Buddha. How could it have possibly resisted Onoki's Jinton, which we saw can incinerate a forest up to hundreds of meters... Tsunade was compared to Sakura, and is much stronger than A4, who in turn was smashing the wood palms even in base. A combo between these 2 would have finished the Buddha honestly speaking. I don't know what happened in that off panel, and how the Buddha got out clean, when Karin on her own shortly after dealt a huge damage to it.
> 
> If Onoki used Jinton on the elements the Buddha fired, Jinton would override them and hit the Buddha, erasing it. So i don't know if i can buy the supposed superiority of Hiruzen to the Kages just because of that scene. Also because if you buy it, you get the bonus "Hiruzen>all 5 Kages and alliance", because they didn't do anything either.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I suppose you do make a good point. It's possible that Kishimoto just wanted to give Hiruzen a chance to do something and shine in someway against the Buddha at the end of the day. Hiruzen being superior to four of the Five Kage plus cloaked Alliance members doesn't make much sense at all. Nor does it make much sense for Karin to perform better against it than Hiruzen, four of the Five Kage, and thousands of cloaked Alliance members. None of it makes much sense at the end of the day. So I guess it isn't the best example of Hiruzen's superiority over them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Symmetry (Sep 28, 2019)

Lol at hiruzen being weaker then the gokage


----------



## Symmetry (Sep 28, 2019)

Ayala said:


> Not to disagree with you, i agree that Hiruzen was highly portrayed... But i mean, to this day, i don't understand how the Gokage's "big attacks" didn't work on the Wood Buddha. How could it have possibly resisted Onoki's Jinton, which we saw can incinerate a forest up to hundreds of meters... Tsunade was compared to Sakura, and is much stronger than A4, who in turn was smashing the wood palms even in base. A combo between these 2 would have finished the Buddha honestly speaking. I don't know what happened in that off panel, and how the Buddha got out clean, when Karin on her own shortly after dealt a huge damage to it.
> 
> If Onoki used Jinton on the elements the Buddha fired, Jinton would override them and hit the Buddha, erasing it. So i don't know if i can buy the supposed superiority of Hiruzen to the Kages just because of that scene. Also because if you buy it, you get the bonus "Hiruzen>all 5 Kages and alliance", because they didn't do anything either.
> 
> ...




It isn’t that hiruzen is stronger then all of them combined, but it was done intentionally to show is superiority over the members, hence why he saves them, stands in front with back turned which is a classic naruto move to show who’s stronger, and also why everyone’s like “hiruzen save us daddy”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 28, 2019)

With the new information that Hiruzen might not actually be stronger than Tobirama since the statement from the flashback possibly excludes Tobirama, I am again at square 1 of knowing how to rate Hiruzen. 

How strong does Kishi think he is?


----------



## Symmetry (Sep 28, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> With the new information that Hiruzen might not actually be stronger than Tobirama since the statement from the flashback possibly excludes Tobirama, I am again at square 1 of knowing how to rate Hiruzen.
> 
> How strong does Kishi think he is?




He still saved Naruto before tobirama, and the databook makes it a point to say his talent surpassed tobirama, so there’s that.


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 28, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> He still saved Naruto before tobirama, and the databook makes it a point to say his talent surpassed tobirama, so there’s that.


1) Because Tobirama was in a bad angle and had to cut the trees with Suidanha first

2) Talent =/= Power
Sakura is more talented than Naruto and Sasuke


----------



## Symmetry (Sep 28, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> 1) Because Tobirama was in a bad angle and had to cut the trees with Suidanha first
> 
> 2) Talent =/= Power
> Sakura is more talented than Naruto and Sasuke




Trees regrew immediately, hiruzen said fuck that and cut them up. There’s no reason tobirama could not have cut them and moved forward like hiruzen if he was as fast. Also hiruzen started later then tobirama or at least from a father distance


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 28, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Trees regrew immediately, hiruzen said fuck that and cut them up. There’s no reason tobirama could not have cut them and moved forward like hiruzen if he was as fast. Also hiruzen started later then tobirama or at least from a father distance


1) Yes there is reason and that is why Tobirama tried to cut them with Suidanha 
Or do you think he did it for fun?

2) How do you know where Hiruzen started from? Please do post the page where it shows Hiruzen starting.


----------



## Ayala (Sep 28, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> It isn’t that hiruzen is stronger then all of them combined, but it was done intentionally to show is superiority over the members, hence why he saves them, stands in front with back turned which is a classic naruto move to show who’s stronger, and also why everyone’s like “hiruzen save us daddy”



I don't know man, all the rest were tired as Shikamaru noted. He said only the Third Hokage was capable of fighting at that point, so i can see why he would stand in front.

Edit: i also guess Masters are canonically above KCM Naruto and B as well, as they stood in front of them and also saved them


----------



## Ayala (Sep 28, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> With the new information that Hiruzen might not actually be stronger than Tobirama since the statement from the flashback possibly excludes Tobirama, I am again at square 1 of knowing how to rate Hiruzen.
> 
> How strong does Kishi think he is?



The one of the flashback isn't Prime Hiruzen, he's too young. Prime Hiruzen could be Hiruzen in his 30/40/50's. 

And that Hiruzen is possibly stronger than Tobirama, despite the retcon, as at the time Hiruzen was noted to be above even Minato, who still had his hype and was noted to be above Orochimaru.


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 28, 2019)

Ayala said:


> Hiruzen was noted to be above even Minato,


Where was this?


----------



## Ayala (Sep 28, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Where was this?



The superlative strength, even compared to the other Hokage. You know, the one panel always used in prime Hiruzen memes, where Hiruzen is smiling and has his engraved stone face behind him.


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 28, 2019)

Ayala said:


> The superlative strength, even compared to the other Hokage. You know, the one panel always used in prime Hiruzen memes, where Hiruzen is smiling and has his engraved stone face behind him.


Genuinely don't know which panel you mean here


----------



## Ayala (Sep 28, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Genuinely don't know which panel you mean here





Literally google "Hiruzen strongest Hokage"


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 28, 2019)

Ayala said:


> Literally google "Hiruzen strongest Hokage"


Ah. I see

But is this not retconned by the fact that Minato outdoes him in feats?


----------



## FlamingRain (Sep 28, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Ah. I see
> 
> But is this not retconned by the fact that Minato outdoes him in feats?



Iruka used past tense (so did Kabuto). We never saw prime Hiruzen.


----------



## Ayala (Sep 28, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Ah. I see
> 
> But is this not retconned by the fact that Minato outdoes him in feats?



When did Minato outdo prime Hiruzen in feats?


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 28, 2019)

FlamingRain said:


> Iruka used past tense (so did Kabuto). We never saw prime Hiruzen.


So Prime Hiruzen > Hashirama?



Ayala said:


> When did Minato outdo prime Hiruzen in feats?


Kurama attack


----------



## Ayala (Sep 28, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> So Prime Hiruzen > Hashirama?
> 
> 
> Kurama attack



That wasn't prime Hiruzen either, he was like 60, his downfall had probably already started by then.


----------



## Ayala (Sep 28, 2019)

@t0xeus

Just remembered, Minato was seemingly retconed too. SM Naruto had seemingly surpassed him at first, then it later turns out this guy could beat another guy for whom Naruto needs Kurama to beat.

And Tobirama in turn was around Minato's level imo. 

He can be stronger than Tsunade though


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 28, 2019)

Ayala said:


> @t0xeus
> 
> Just remembered, Minato was seemingly retconed too. SM Naruto had seemingly surpassed him at first, then it later turns out this guy could beat another guy for whom Naruto needs Kurama to beat.
> 
> ...


He didn't beat Obito though

Obito just lost his easily replaceable Zetsu arm and retreated as killing Minato was not the plan


----------



## FlamingRain (Sep 28, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> So Prime Hiruzen > Hashirama?



No, but perhaps stronger than Minato.


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 28, 2019)

FlamingRain said:


> No, but perhaps stronger than Minato.


You can't pick and choose like this

Either you take the statement "strongest of hokages" at face-value or you don't take it seriously at all, right?


----------



## Trojan (Sep 28, 2019)

Isaiah13000 said:


> I don't understand what's difficult to understand about what I'm saying. Four of the Five Kage plus a bunch of cloaked Alliance members were getting wrecked by the Buddha without it even using it's strongest jutsu. Then when it does, the only person who can counter it at that point is Hiruzen. Yet I'm supposed to believe Hiruzen is meant to be seen as weaker than all of them? That makes no sense.


the Gokage were out of chakra, they couldn't do much with only a little amount of chakra they had.
Also, wasn't Karin's feat superior to Hiruzen's?


----------



## Trojan (Sep 28, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> You can't pick and choose like this
> 
> Either you take the statement "strongest of hokages" at face-value or you don't take it seriously at all, right?


What happened while I was not looking?


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 28, 2019)

Hussain said:


> What happened while I was not looking?


I mean I conceded this point to you, so did you expect me to defend it after that?


----------



## FlamingRain (Sep 28, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> You can't pick and choose like this
> 
> Either you take the statement "strongest of hokages" at face-value or you don't take it seriously at all, right?



I'm not picking and choosing though. Hiruzen was called the strongest. He was called the strongest because nobody believed Hashirama was as strong as he truly was. Minato was a much more recent figure than either of them so there wouldn't be an issue of people considering him a fairy tale, he was still there to back it up. Minato was portrayed as another improved version of Tobirama but then Hiruzen was suggested to be better than Tobirama too, so...


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 28, 2019)

FlamingRain said:


> I'm not picking and choosing though. Hiruzen was called the strongest. He was called the strongest because nobody believed Hashirama was as strong as he truly was. Minato was a much more recent figure than either of them so there wouldn't be an issue of people considering him a fairy tale, he was still there to back it up. Minato was portrayed as another improved version of Tobirama but then Hiruzen was suggested to be better than Tobirama too, so...


If they made a statement like this without having an objective grasp of Hashirama's strength and just going by stories, then what makes you think there is a good thought behind this statement at all? 

Do you think Iruka saw both Tobirama and Minato ever go all-out?

I mean the fact that you believe they knew shit about Hashirama and still thought saying stuff like Hiruzen being stronger is a good idea means that they did not really care about that statement being correct in the first place


----------



## FlamingRain (Sep 28, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> If they made a statement like this without having an objective grasp of Hashirama's strength and just going by stories, then what makes you think there is a good thought behind this statement at all?



It normally takes time for errors to creep into stories when the people the stories are about are still around. Hashirama left the earliest, legends are exaggerated, because his accomplishments were so unbelievable people figured the stories about him must have been among those exaggerated. It's not hard.



> Do you think Iruka saw both Tobirama and Minato ever go all-out?



It's not Iruka's personal opinion that matters, he was stating something that was widely believed.


----------



## Ayala (Sep 28, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> He didn't beat Obito though
> 
> Obito just lost his easily replaceable Zetsu arm and retreated as killing Minato was not the plan





I don't know what the plan was, but killing Minato was definitly part of it. Also because he fought the man and sneakened on him. He didn't do that for fun. 

And retiring from the battle and not returning to it, i count that as a loss.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 28, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Lol at hiruzen being weaker then the gokage


Onoki > Raikage > Gaara > Mei > Tsunade > Hiruzen in terms of 1v1 ability 

Tsunade >>>>> Onoki >= Gaara > the rest in a support sense

And in no fucking macrocosm is Hiruzen > The collective Gokage

So yeah, hes weaker than the Gokage

People on acid are the only ones who think that old fart is worth anything by Part 2 standards

Hes legit a budget Kakuzu...With WORSE stamina and WORSE understanding of the elemnts as he never opts for combos


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 28, 2019)

Turrin said:


> The people that rate war masters High-Kage are basing their opinion on how they think they should perform, versus those who rate war masters Low-Kage / Jonin are basing their opinion on how the masters actually performed.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 28, 2019)

Isaiah13000 said:


> I don't understand what's difficult to understand about what I'm saying. Four of the Five Kage plus a bunch of cloaked Alliance members were getting wrecked by the Buddha without it even using it's strongest jutsu.



The alliance vs Buddha fight happens almost entirely off panel, saying "He didnt use his best Jutsu" is horseshit as he easily could have done so when we didnt see him
They were given a very large handicap as stated for us several times which is why they were getting "wrecked"



Isaiah13000 said:


> Then when it does, the only person who can counter it at that point is Hiruzen


Due to the allies aforementioned handicap

Which is literally every single one of them being unable to use fucking Ninjutsu PERIOD

Hiruzens Ninjutsu outperforming nonexistent Ninjutsu isnt an impressive showing

Why cant people read?

Genuinely, why cant people fucking read?

Kishi told us through the mouths of MULTIPLE characters present (Sakura, Shikamaru, Tsunade Raikage, Mei, Onoki) that the allies were gassed to the point Jutsu couldnt even be ACTIVATED yet youve got delusional kids in here acting like Hiruzen is a Kage+++amped fresh division tier opponent or some shit because his Ninjutsu is > them panting and sweating 

Pathetic selective reading man


Isaiah13000 said:


> Yet I'm supposed to believe Hiruzen is meant to be seen as weaker than all of them?


Inferior to the Kage when they are actually capable of using a single damn Jutsu?

Yes

Inferior to absolutely everyone present? Obviously not.


Isaiah13000 said:


> That makes no sense.


I believe thats my line

Or basically the line of anyone sensible really


----------



## Trojan (Sep 28, 2019)

FlamingRain said:


> It normally takes time for errors to creep into stories when the people the stories are about are still around. Hashirama left the earliest, legends are exaggerated, because his accomplishments were so unbelievable people figured the stories about him must have been among those exaggerated. It's not hard.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not Iruka's personal opinion that matters, he was stating something that was widely believed.


Hiruzen was Hashirama & Tobirama's student, he still didn't refute the statement...


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Sep 28, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Onoki > Raikage > Gaara > Mei > Tsunade > Hiruzen in terms of 1v1 ability
> 
> Tsunade >>>>> Onoki >= Gaara > the rest in a support sense
> 
> ...


Do you ever get sick of spouting biased nonsense? Like seriously, your hate for Hiruzen is truly unbelievable. I have never seen someone downplay a character this hard for this long before.


WorldsStrongest said:


> The alliance vs Buddha fight happens almost entirely off panel, saying "He didnt use his best Jutsu" is horseshit as he easily could have done so when we didnt see him
> They were given a very large handicap as stated for us several times which is why they were getting "wrecked"
> Due to the allies aforementioned handicap
> 
> ...


I already basically conceded on this point earlier based on what someone else said. So I'm not gonna use this as an example of Hiruzen's superiority anymore. However you really shouldn't be judging other people's "ability to read" with the shit you say here on a daily basis. Maybe you should take a look in the mirror.


----------



## FlamingRain (Sep 28, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Hiruzen was Hashirama & Tobirama's student, he still didn't refute the statement...



Which statement? Iruka's? That's because it had yet to be retconned. Also because they were in front of some academy students. Hiruzen told Iruka not to use past tense but knew he had grown too old to fight Orochimaru and by extension Minato (since Anko wished Minato were still with them).


----------



## Trojan (Sep 28, 2019)

FlamingRain said:


> Which statement? Iruka's? That's because it had yet to be retconned. Also because they were in front of some academy students. Hiruzen told Iruka not to use past tense but knew he had grown too old to fight Orochimaru and by extension Minato (since Anko wished Minato were still with them).



Well, since you admit it got retconned, then that's that... 
That statement is not valid anymore.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 28, 2019)

Isaiah13000 said:


> Do you ever get sick of spouting biased nonsense?


Do you ever get sick of pimping weak characters where they shouldnt belong?

Cuz thats the only nonsense thats occurring here


Isaiah13000 said:


> your hate for Hiruzen is truly unbelievable.


So because he has factually the least impressive feats or showings out of every Gokage member, I have hate for the character?

You sure thats how things work?

You wanna lock in those lyrics?

You sure you just dont take this a tad too personally?


Isaiah13000 said:


> I have never seen someone downplay a character this hard for this long before.


Its not downplay dude

Ive never stated anything about the character that isnt true

His showings against Guru were only possible because the rest of the alliance was winded as you already conceded.

His showings against Kurama pre series are trash and even with the aid of basically every able bodied Ninja in his village if it wasnt for Minato hed have been dusted not once, but TWICE

His showings against Oro in Part 1 are pitiful, the dude pulls out all the stops to beat down 2 Jonin level at most weakened edos and has to kill himself to do so, and he doesnt even defeat Oro. And even THAT performance is only possible because of Oros own damn stupidity of not assisting or coordinating with his Edos AT ALL, which is fair for Hiruzen to take advantage of dont get me wrong, but its hardly applicable to defeating Yamata in a straight fight no is it?

These are the only instances where we see Hiruzen do jack dick, and none of them are a good look

What do you want from me?

To blindly put stock in fucking Irukas word, corroborated by not a single other fucking character statement or piece of in universe lore EVER, and even if it was, you want me to ignore the fact its still ACTIVELY DEBUNKED by Hiruzens OWN FEATS stacked up to every other Kage bar featless ones and fucking Rasa?

No thanks kiddo

I have these things called "brain cells" and "integrity" that dont allow me to do that

The only hope any form of Hiruzen had of being taken seriously went out the window when not just Minato, but ALSO Hashirama and ALSO Tobirama got more fleshed out. ALL 3 of them and their feats actively debunk Hiruzens hype...You dont get to pick and choose what individual aspects of a contradicted statement you get to keep...Its all gone...Thats how contradiction works.

I mean, the fact basically every other Kage we meet ALSO happens to be stronger than Hiruzen was shown to be doesnt exactly help matters


Isaiah13000 said:


> I already basically conceded on this point earlier based on what someone else said. So I'm not gonna use this as an example of Hiruzen's superiority anymore


Cool man


Isaiah13000 said:


> However you really shouldn't be judging other people's "ability to read" with the shit you say here on a daily basis.


Thats adorable considering unlike you Ive never pimped a character like 3 goddamn tiers higher than they have been shown capable

Why is it that genuinely everyone who claims me to have character bias are in fact the most biased shits Ive ever seen?

And dont seem to know what the word means?

Literally every time this word is thrown at me its by the kid who thinks 14 year old Obito can beat Hashirama and madara or the kid who thinks Kisame can beat Rinnegan Obito or the kid who thinks Hiruzen is a fucking Gokage collective level opponent...Its like youve never heard of irony...Or youre all just trolls

You wanna get me that time I ever claimed Hebi Sasuke was capable of beating people out of his accepted tier (mid btw, and when I first joined I had him fucking low kage) with any consistency, or Minato or Nagato or Kakashi or Gaara or Neji or basically ANY CHARACTER ive put in a tier that the majority disagrees with to back this claim?


Isaiah13000 said:


> Maybe you should take a look in the mirror.


Maybe you should do you research and realize who youre talking to chump

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Sep 28, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Do you ever get sick of pimping weak characters where they shouldnt belong?
> 
> Cuz thats the only nonsense thats occurring here


 Nice comeback.


> So because he has factually the least impressive feats or showings out of every Gokage member, I have hate for the character?
> 
> You sure thats how things work?
> 
> ...


 Your problem is you focus on feats way too much when Hiruzen has barely got any in P2. But based on the small amount of feats he does, he is easily capable of contending with any of the Five Kage.


> Its not downplay dude
> 
> *I've never stated anything about the character that isnt true*


Half the shit you say about Hiruzen isn't even remotely true.


> His showings against Guru were only possible because the rest of the alliance was winded as you already conceded.
> 
> His showings against Kurama pre series are trash and even with the aid of basically every able bodied Ninja in his village if it wasnt for Minato hed have been dusted not once, but TWICE.
> 
> His showings against Oro in Part 1 are pitiful, the dude pulls out all the stops to beat down 2 Jonin level at most weakened edos and has to kill himself to do so, and he doesnt even defeat Oro. And even THAT performance is only possible because of Oros own damn stupidity of not assisting or coordinating with his Edos AT ALL, which is fair for Hiruzen to take advantage of dont get me wrong, but its hardly applicable to defeating Yamata in a straight fight no is it?


 P1 Hashirama and Tobirama aren't Jonin level, they're literally stated to be Kage level. Hiruzen fought against two Kage levels simultaneously and managed to defeat them, although it was at the cost of his life. Him not managing to defeat Orochimaru isn't bad either, Orochimaru is stronger than most of the Five Kage anyway.


> These are the only instances where we see Hiruzen do jack dick, and none of them are a good look


 That's your own opinion.


> What do you want from me?


 To listen to what's been stated repeatedly.


> To blindly put stock in fucking Irukas word, corroborated by not a single other fucking character statement or piece of in universe lore EVER, and even if it was, you want me to ignore the fact its still ACTIVELY DEBUNKED by Hiruzens OWN FEATS stacked up to every other Kage bar featless ones and fucking Rasa?
> 
> No thanks kiddo
> 
> I have these things called "brain cells" and "integrity" that dont allow me to do that.


 The fact you view what was said merely as "Iruka's word" is the problem here. Iruka was just saying what was widely known, it was not his personal opinion. Kishimoto clearly intended for Hiruzen to be the strongest Hokage back in P1 and that's why he had all those things be stated.


> The only hope any form of Hiruzen had of being taken seriously went out the window when not just Minato, but ALSO Hashirama and ALSO Tobirama got more fleshed out. ALL 3 of them and their feats actively debunk Hiruzens hype...You dont get to pick and choose what individual aspects of a contradicted statement you get to keep...Its all gone...Thats how contradiction works.


 All of them are more impressive than old Hiruzen, prime Hiruzen is a different story. Though Hashirama is superior to prime Hiruzen too, it's debatable whether Tobirama or Minato are.


> I mean, the fact basically every other Kage we meet ALSO happens to be stronger than Hiruzen was shown to be doesnt exactly help matters
> 
> Cool man


Except they weren't.


> Thats adorable considering unlike you Ive never pimped a character like 3 goddamn tiers higher than they have been shown capable
> 
> Why is it that genuinely everyone who claims me to have character bias are in fact the most biased shits Ive ever seen?
> 
> ...


We're just gonna have to agree to disagree on some things dude. I could sit here and type up an essay to counter all of your points but it would be pointless because you would just say I'm wrong and shoot down everything no matter what (considering this has happened several times). I'm starting to think arguing with you about certain characters is just a lost cause.


----------



## JayK (Sep 28, 2019)

I am not even surprised that those people living in their bubble in the NBD and cry that feats are overvalued get their shit pushed in in every other BD they enter and post in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 28, 2019)

JayK said:


> I am not even surprised that those people living in their bubble in the NBD and cry that feats are overvalued get their shit pushed in in every other BD they enter and post in.


Will I cry if I go to another BD?

Or am I matured as a debater?

I'm up for the challenge if you deem me worthy


----------



## FlamingRain (Sep 28, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Well, since you admit it got retconned, then that's that...



The statement still exists, it just doesn't mean the same thing anymore.


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 28, 2019)

FlamingRain said:


> The statement still exists, it just doesn't mean the same thing anymore.


It can either mean Hiruzen is the strongest hokage

Or in the off-chance that you don't fully agree with that statement, it means nothing

It can't mean both things

Your Hashirama fairy tale argument was sound until Hussain brought up the fact that Hiruzen himself, who knew Hashirama, did not have a problem with Iruka's statement


----------



## Trojan (Sep 28, 2019)

FlamingRain said:


> The statement still exists, it just doesn't mean the same thing anymore.


It doesn't mean anything anymore. Once it got retconned, then it's done for... 
just like any other statement that got retconned before it.

like Obito/Konan's statement that using Izanagi require both Senju & uchiha powers at the same time.
or how the ANBU thought Tobirama was special because he could use Water-style without Water-Source nearby...

Once a statement is retconned, it's retconned entirely. Not only 33% of it....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## X III (Sep 28, 2019)

Hussain said:


> It doesn't mean anything anymore. Once it got retconned, then it's done for...
> just like any other statement that got retconned before it.
> 
> like Obito/Konan's statement that using Izanagi require both Senju & uchiha powers at the same time.
> ...


Same with Jiraiya > Itachi/Kisame

It’s good to see that you’re finally in the right track.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Sep 28, 2019)

X III said:


> Same with Jiraiya > Itachi/Kisame
> 
> It’s good to see that you’re finally in the right track.


Where has that been retconned tho?


----------



## X III (Sep 28, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Where has that been retconned tho?


In Shippuden


----------



## X III (Sep 28, 2019)

Where has SM Naruto > Minato been retconned?


----------



## FlamingRain (Sep 28, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> It can either mean Hiruzen is the strongest hokage
> 
> Or in the off-chance that you don't fully agree with that statement, it means nothing



No, the change to the narrative can fit alongside that statement. The logic that applies to Hashirama now does not similarly apply to Tobirama or Minato.



> Your Hashirama fairy tale argument was sound until Hussain brought up the fact that Hiruzen himself, who knew Hashirama, did not have a problem with Iruka's statement



Like I said earlier it was for looks in front of the academy students, even before the retcon was built in. Hiruzen did not actually think that he was still the strongest as an old man.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 28, 2019)

X III said:


> In Shippuden


it would have been easier posting the statement 



X III said:


> Where has SM Naruto > Minato been retconned?


there is no retcon there...


----------



## Symmetry (Sep 28, 2019)

Ayala said:


> I don't know man, all the rest were tired as Shikamaru noted. He said only the Third Hokage was capable of fighting at that point, so i can see why he would stand in front.
> 
> Edit: i also guess Masters are canonically above KCM Naruto and B as well, as they stood in front of them and also saved them




Tired because they fought the Buddha. Tsuande and Gaara were doing stuff after the Buddha statue so they at least had stamina


----------



## Francyst (Sep 28, 2019)

I dont even recognise this thread anymore. Had to double check if I was in one of Orochimaru ops shitty "Why Hiruzen is bla bla bla" threads

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 28, 2019)

Isaiah13000 said:


> Nice comeback.


Thanks bud


Isaiah13000 said:


> Your problem is you focus on feats way too much


Your problem is you focus on fucking nothing with any amount of substance and pick and choose evidence like nobodies business

Also, I dont "focus" on feats, they are just at the top of the hierarchy because fucking obviously. I can prove your ass just as wrong by ignoring feats and finding contradictory statements...Like for instance Minato being the one hailed as the greatest Ninja in memory INCLUDING PEOPLE FROM HIRUZENS ERA by names like HIRUZEN, HIRUZENS STUDENTS, KAGE HIRUZEN IS COMPARED TO...Like...No matter what I do you have no argument kid.

And the only time Im ever accused of "focusing on feats too much" is when some statement/portrayal tard, like yourself, who cant actually defend his opinions bar hiding behind author intent while simultaneously ignoring the fucking fact that Kishi ALSO WRITES THE FEATS AND STATEMENTS DONT EXIST IN A FUCKING VACUUM, thus FEATS ARE ALSO AUTHOR INTENT, and people like that have nothing to fall back on because their conclusions dont allow for flexible or forward thinking.

You find one little nugget of evidence in the form of character hearsay with no regard for its credibility, that came out over a damn decade ago on top of that, and think its gospel and cant be challenged...Even when I bring a mountain of feats (called literally every one of Hashiramas showings, literally every one of Tobiramas showings, literally every one of Minatos showings, literally every one of Yaguras showings, literally every one of Onokis showings, literally every one of A3s showings etc) and also blatantly contradictory in universe statements or your beloved portrayal like the aforementioned Minato comparisons, or shit like Hashirama being a LITERAL FUCKING GOD by Shinobi standards revered as a Fairy Tale above even KAGE LEVEL PERCEPTION, whereas even taking Hiruzens hype at face value you merely get him to the best "AT THE KAGE LEVEL" but the dude still had peers...Yet you ignore shit like this, because "Kishi said it once 20,000 fucking chapters ago so its therefore true even if other shit contradicts it"

Thats genuinely idiotic

Part of me wonders if you cats were alive in the 1800s, would you have said flight wasnt possible despite the fact you witnessed the Wright brothers physically fucking do it right in front of you all in 1903 on the basis that people said flight wasnt possible the day before?

Like...Jesus use your brain please


Isaiah13000 said:


> Hiruzen has barely got any in P2


It doesnt matter, he is GIVEN them nonetheless and they ARENT IMPRESSIVE

You cant fucking claim power creep or power inflation with him as weve SEEN his capabilities both pre and post

We dont judge characters by what we want them to be capable of...

Well, credible people dont anyway


Isaiah13000 said:


> based on the small amount of feats he does, he is easily capable of contending with any of the Five Kage.


No hes really not

Based on the feats he does have the man makles like 4 clones and has them do one Jutsu each at a lackluster level then hed FUCKING DIE

But I forgot Im talking to a kid who thinks he has like WA Naruto tier KB spam and doesnt know how stamina works


Isaiah13000 said:


> Half the shit you say about Hiruzen isn't even remotely true.


Like fucking what 

Genuinely kid Id really love for you to point those specifics out

Lets go down the list again shall we?


Stalemates, DOESNT defeat, STALEMATES Guruguru, does this in the place of a 4 FOLD STATED AT LEAST exhausted Allied division who cant use A SINGLE NINJUTSU between all of them.  Saves them as a result as they were incapable of fighting, not because hes better than them at all.
Stalemates, DOESNT defeat, STALEMATES P1 edos at the cost of his own life, these edos having nothing impressive whatsoever and blatantly possess Jonin level showings at best. Goes on to wound Orochimaru, who, if it wasnt for his own arrogance or possible complacency, would have throttled Hiruzen alongside his edos.
Pushes Kurama back and does no damage to him. Is entirely helpless against casual attacks from kurama and if he wasnt saved by Minato, he and most his village would have died no less than twice.
What isnt true here?


Isaiah13000 said:


> P1 Hashirama and Tobirama aren't Jonin level


Blatantly are

*Link Removed*...*Link Removed*...*Link Removed* *Link Removed* *Link Removed*

*Link Removed*

Thats blatantly not a Kage showing

Youre doing that thing again where youre treating statements as if they are in a retcon/contradictory proof vacuum

AKA shit debating etiquette and even worse intellectual dishonesty


Isaiah13000 said:


> they're literally stated to be Kage level


Its literally retconned

Visibly so


Isaiah13000 said:


> Hiruzen fought against two Kage levels simultaneously and managed to defeat them


Nope

He fights against 2 high Jonin with immortal benefits and struggles to do so

Its cool tho, Lower Kage level fighters do that, look at WA Kakashi having slight issues with Edo Zabuza.


Isaiah13000 said:


> Him not managing to defeat Orochimaru isn't bad either, Orochimaru is stronger than most of the Five Kage anyway.


He does nothing to orochimaru

He uses the most haxed sealing Jutsu in the series short of God tier alien shit and he takes Oros arms from him preventing him from using Ninjutsu for like 5 minutes...He gets that ability back legit the next time he gets a body as shown in the KN4 fight.

And yes, barely doing anything to a Mid tier like Oro even at the cost of your own life isnt a great showing.

Id say the exact same shit no matter who did the feat.


Isaiah13000 said:


> That's your own opinion.


No actually its flat out fact

Stalemating Guru, making Kurama slide back a bit and almost dying to him twice, and needing to kill yourself to beat 2 of the saddest sack of shit edos we have ever seen bar ones intentionally killing themselves are not impressive showings.


Isaiah13000 said:


> To listen to what's been stated repeatedly.


And Id like you to listen to things that have been stated that CONTRADICT those things

And Id like you to acknowledge the PHYSICAL ACTS that contradict those things

I do listen kid, its just I also do this thing called cross reference with other evidence before making a claim


Isaiah13000 said:


> The fact you view what was said merely as "Iruka's word" is the problem here


Its blatantly only ever even brought up by Iruka as his own personal belief


Isaiah13000 said:


> Iruka was just saying what was widely known, it was not his personal opinion.


We literally, not fucking once, EVER, hear another persin in the ENTIRE SERIES regard Hiruzen like that

Thats blatantly Irukas opinion

Learn what teh fuck source credibility is for the love of god

And, heres the kicker, even if I gave this to you? Even if I blatantly went along with this lie that Hiruzen is world renowned as the strongest Kage of all time and among the current generation? When thats not corroborated by anyone or anything ever?

Your point gains no credibility 

Cuz there are still other, more plentiful statements, said by more reliable sources, those FAMILIAR with hiruzens full power even IN HIS PRIME< who paint him as inferior and undeserving of said hype.

And there are still the fact feats shit on you.

You lose no matter how much leeway I give this nonsense


Isaiah13000 said:


> Kishimoto clearly intended


Youre not Kishis editor

Suggest you stop acting like it and actually adhere to the rules of evidence and proof kiddo

Your opinions might actually be worth a damn if you do

Already gone over why you of all fucking people have no business hiding behind Kishis intent anyway, you actively argue against it while simultaniously using it as your only shield for your arguments.

Sad shit


Isaiah13000 said:


> that's why he had all those things be stated.


Those things are also all contradicted by other statements, abandoned as a concept in the narrative entirely when Kishi blatantly waved the Founders in your face, and blatantly disproved by showings from over a dozen characters  at the Kage level with feats above Hiruzens paygrade, and by Hiruzens own lackluster performance


Isaiah13000 said:


> All of them are more impressive than old Hiruzen, prime Hiruzen is a different story.


No

No he isnt

Prime Hiruzen is for all intents and purposes Edo Hiruzen minus teh regen

Give or take double the number of clones if Im being generous (as almost fucking nobody but Naruto fights with that many)

He doesnt jump anywhere impressive with those upgrades


Isaiah13000 said:


> Though Hashirama is superior to prime Hiruzen too


Which in and of itself, debunks your entire premise


Isaiah13000 said:


> it's debatable whether Tobirama or Minato are.


No its actually not

Minato is paraded around over Hiruzen by names familiar with Hiruzen throughout the entire series and Tobi is a rival to Minato

Some Db only statement about Hiruzens vague af "talent" surpassing Tobiramas doesnt change canon evidence in the manga



Isaiah13000 said:


> Except they weren't.


A3 and A4 blatantly fist fight the second strongest Biju and do WELL against it whereas Hiruzen with the help of his entire military was helpless against Kurama. A3 himself is renowned for being the ONLY SHINOBI to ever go toe to toe with ANY BIJU, before you pull that "But Hiruzen fought Kurama doe!" BS as if whos charging a TBB 20 feet from Hiruzens face makes any fucking difference relative to Hiruzens ability to tank, block or dodge or deflect it 

Yagura literally IS a fucking Biju+ level fighter by definition

Onoki is praised by Madara repeatedly, pimped above the Sannin title more than once, has blatantly more impressive physicals than Hiruzen does STAMINA INCLUDED

Mu is Onokis predecessor and superior in flat out every way, and both he and Onoki are stated to be capable of annihilating an entire allied division if they needed to and it would be "nothing" thanks to arguably the most haxxed offensive Jutsu below God tier that they both have going for them.

Gengetsu is a Mizukage who finessed WA Gaara and an entire division while simultaneously telling them how to beat him. He stalemated with Mu in life, a name well above Hiruzen.

Gaara stopped a Village level attack at 15 solo

The fuck are you on about suggesting we dont see Kage introduced left and right with showings superior to Hiruzens 

And im purposely avoiding the HOKAGE who embarrass your boy just as hard or harder than these names as Ive already covered them


Isaiah13000 said:


> We're just gonna have to agree to disagree


Famous last words of anyone who knows their points have no substance


Isaiah13000 said:


> I could sit here and type up an essay to counter all of your points


And youd still flop because of your hilariously one dimensional way of thinking

I can beat your arguments ass just fine even when playing by your "no feats" rules...Kinda just spent like a third of this post doing that.

Including feats, like sensible people do, and realizing they have the ability to trump and refute statements, just makes handling your "opinion" even easier

The simple fact you dont even know what "contradicted" means makes beating you in a debate laughably easy


Isaiah13000 said:


> it would be pointless because you would just say I'm wron


Because you are, factually, incorrect

Youre using outdated information as if its never been proven wrong

When it has

And not just by feats


Isaiah13000 said:


> shoot down everything no matter what (considering this has happened several times).


It can happen several times all you want, doesnt mean its not contradicted an even greater number of times by newer more credible information


Isaiah13000 said:


> I'm starting to think arguing with you about certain characters is just a lost cause.


Im starting to think you becoming a halfway decent poster is a lost cause


----------



## Symmetry (Sep 28, 2019)

Francyst said:


> I dont even recognise this thread anymore. Had to double check if I was in one of Orochimaru ops shitty "Why Hiruzen is bla bla bla" threads




I don’t think I have ever made a hiruzen vs thread or a thread dedicated to hiruzen ever.


----------



## X III (Sep 28, 2019)

Hussain said:


> it would have been easier posting the statement


Here you go:


*Spoiler*: __ 










Hussain said:


> there is no retcon there...


So SM Naruto is stronger than Minato?


----------



## Ayala (Sep 28, 2019)

-needing to kill yourself to beat 2 of the saddest sack of shit edos we have ever seen bar ones intentionally killing themselves are not impressive showings.

Im dying 



Francyst said:


> I dont even recognise this thread anymore. Had to double check if I was in one of Orochimaru ops shitty "Why Hiruzen is bla bla bla" threads



"Worst statements made in the NBD" isn't what it used to be. We used to talk about dupes, about lewds, and about pedos... Ahhh good times man, those were the days


----------



## Hardcore (Sep 28, 2019)

Ayala said:


> -needing to kill yourself to beat 2 of the saddest sack of shit edos we have ever seen bar ones intentionally killing themselves are not impressive showings.
> 
> Im dying
> 
> ...



@Shazam should make another dupe


----------



## Ayala (Sep 28, 2019)

Hardcore said:


> @Shazam should make another dupe



He should be making preparations by now from what i heard. He's also making them gentle and nice, like JuicyJ. Strange to think that the NBD likes his dupe more than him though


----------



## Hardcore (Sep 28, 2019)

Ayala said:


> He should be making preparations by now from what i heard. He's also making them gentle and nice, like JuicyJ. Strange to think that the NBD likes his dupe more than him though



true, JuicyG >>> Shazam


----------



## Trojan (Sep 28, 2019)

X III said:


> Here you go:


what does this have to do with his power level compared to Jiraiya? 



X III said:


> So SM Naruto is stronger than Minato?


the statement was never about being stronger than Minato and/or Jiraiya.
It simply means Naruto is a better SM user than them. Which is proven to be correct
as Naruto doesn't have any animal-like features like Jiraiya, nor is his time using SM as limited as Minato's. 

the statement was correct and proven so. So, there is no retcon.
although I guess the retcon could be in people's understanding of what that statement meant all along...


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Sep 28, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Thanks bud
> 
> Your problem is you focus on fucking nothing with any amount of substance and pick and choose evidence like nobodies business
> 
> ...


Yeah.... I'm not gonna waste my time typing up an essay to counter all of this. I genuinely don't feel like it and can't be bothered with someone who consistently believes their own opinion on feats trumps all. Some things you don't need to be Kishi's editor to understand... because they're blatantly obvious: This is a concept that is entirely lost on you. You blatantly disregard any statement that is made because "hurr durr look at this explosion" and run around acting like your opinion is a fact. You look at things from a bad in-universe perspective instead of an out-of-universe one. Instead of thinking "Well Iruka doesn't know what he's talking about, he wasn't even there." you should be thinking "Why did Kishimoto make Iruka say that? It must be to tell us how strong Hiruzen is.". That is objectively a much more logical way to view things. Or else you end up blatantly ignoring what every character says in favor of what you think based on feats. I'm not even saying feats don't matter at all, they obviously do which is why I value both hype and feats as together they make up a character's portrayal. But what you personally think on feats should never trump reliable and credible statements.

Now sure the statement about Hiruzen being the strongest of the Hokage was retconned due to Hashirama and likely Minato as well. But when DB4 implies Prime Hiruzen > Tobirama, that will *always *trump whatever faulty perception of things you have gained personally. Why? Because it's an easy to understand statement from a canonical source. Whether you like it or not, and this is from a credible and recent source of information. As for how Hiruzen relates to the other Kages all of that fluff that you said is inferior to the fact that Hiruzen is implied to be above Tobirama in his youth. Therefore, Hiruzen > Tobirama > the other Kages. That's really all I'm going to say about this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## X III (Sep 28, 2019)

Oh, and if you want to dissect it from that point of view @Hussain, I'll have you know that Itachi actually never states that Jiraiya is stronger than him. He says that the power of the Nine Tails is stronger than him.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 28, 2019)

X III said:


> Oh, and if you want to dissect it from that point of view @Hussain, I'll have you know that Itachi actually never states that Jiraiya is stronger than him. He says that the power of the Nine Tails is stronger than him.


Nonsense. 

itachi's delusional fanboys were desperate to prove this rubbish.
and there was like a million translators who took them through the mud destroying their wet-dreams.


----------



## blk (Sep 28, 2019)

Apparently now BM Bee using continuous TBB is fanfic


----------



## Trojan (Sep 28, 2019)

about itachi's statement



----


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 28, 2019)

Isaiah13000 said:


> Yeah.... I'm not gonna waste my time typing up an essay to counter all of this. I genuinely don't feel like it and can't be bothered with someone who consistently believes their own opinion on feats trumps all. Some things you don't need to be Kishi's editor to understand... because they're blatantly obvious: This is a concept that is entirely lost on you. You blatantly disregard any statement that is made because "hurr durr look at this explosion" and run around acting like your opinion is a fact. You look at things from a bad in-universe perspective instead of an out-of-universe one. Instead of thinking "Well Iruka doesn't know what he's talking about, he wasn't even there." you should be thinking "Why did Kishimoto make Iruka say that? It must be to tell us how strong Hiruzen is.". That is objectively a much more logical way to view things. Or else you end up blatantly ignoring what every character says in favor of what you think based on feats. I'm not even saying feats don't matter at all, they obviously do which is why I value both hype and feats as together they make up a character's portrayal. But what you personally think on feats should never trump reliable and credible statements.
> 
> Now sure the statement about Hiruzen being the strongest of the Hokage was retconned due to Hashirama and likely Minato as well. But when DB4 implies Prime Hiruzen > Tobirama, that will *always *trump whatever faulty perception of things you have gained personally. Why? Because it's an easy to understand statement from a canonical source. Whether you like it or not, and this is from a credible and recent source of information. As for how Hiruzen relates to the other Kages all of that fluff that you said is inferior to the fact that Hiruzen is implied to be above Tobirama in his youth. Therefore, Hiruzen > Tobirama > the other Kages. That's really all I'm going to say about this.


Didnt even read this as its way too small a reply to cover even half of what I pointed out so its likely just pissing and moaning about how your opinions are wrong and used by one sided logic at best and have no idea ho hypocritical you are

So imma just say you take your own advice and agree to disagree if youre gonna be a child about it and contribute nothing to the conversation at all


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Sep 28, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Didnt even read this as its way too small a reply to cover even half of what I pointed out so its likely just pissing and moaning about how your opinions are wrong and used by one sided logic at best and have no idea how hypocritical you are.


 Okay then.


> So imma just say you take your own advice and agree to disagree if youre gonna be a child about it and contribute nothing to the conversation at all


> Says I'm acting like a child when I've barely been hostile.
> Literally spends most of his time on this forum insulting people, belittling their intelligence, and invoking hostility for virtually no reason in many of his posts. 
The fact that you're considered one of the best debaters here is sad.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 28, 2019)

"WHY DO YOU THINK YOUR OPINIONS ARE FACT ASSHOLE"

God forbid Im using this amazing and whimsical thing called "evidence" and it doesnt agree with the person spouting none of that


----------



## JayK (Sep 28, 2019)

Hiruzen is super impressive

He got shit on by Orochimaru who again got even more so shit on by a 12 year old.

Truly feats to be reckoned with.

The Naruto high and top tiers are already shaking in fear.


----------



## Nikushimi (Sep 28, 2019)

This section has produced more cancer than Big Tobacco.  Good luck finding the worst statements, there are too many.


----------



## Android (Sep 29, 2019)

hbcaptain said:


> P1 Edos alone are stronger than an individual sannin.


----------



## Symmetry (Sep 29, 2019)

Part one edos are jounin level


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 29, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Part one edos are jounin level


What level are two jonins at once though? 

Low kage, right?


----------



## JayK (Sep 29, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> What level are two jonins at once though?
> 
> Low kage, right?


Yes, that's also the reason why Hidan was clowning Asuma's squad.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Sep 29, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Part one edos are jounin level


They are blatantly Jonin level 

Their sole claim to "Kage" fame was using Suiton without a water source which an entire allied division platoon does in the middle of a damn desert

The scale of their Jutsu is also matched by the likes of Zabuza and Yamato

They blatantly lack a single Kage showing

Put up or shut up kiddo


----------



## Serene Grace (Sep 30, 2019)

Android said:


>


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 30, 2019)

Hebi Sasuke mid diffing WA MS Kakashi

-Shark


----------



## Trojan (Sep 30, 2019)

Android said:


>


Sometimes I wonder what he smoks...


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 30, 2019)

To think he's the guy who constantly creates thread out of spite to try and mock me... 

Feels good man for him to be the target of mocking now without me doing anything and ruining my karma


----------



## Sufex (Sep 30, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Hebi Sasuke mid diffing WA MS Kakashi
> 
> -Shark


@Shark


----------



## JayK (Oct 1, 2019)

_insert every post wanking Sakura's strength here_


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 2, 2019)

JayK said:


> _insert every post wanking Sakura's strength here_


You downplay the Queen.


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Oct 2, 2019)

JayK said:


> _insert every post wanking Sakura's strength here_


She damaged a dimension+ level kaguya with her base strength. Sakura's CES is at least dimension level. She could probably wipe out the earth if she feels like it.


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 2, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> She damaged a dimension+ level kaguya with her base strength. Sakura's CES is at least dimension level. She could probably wipe out the earth if she feels like it.


But how do you refute this statement? Seriously 

How is it an outlier when she has been praised for her strength by Hashirama, KCM Naruto, EMS Sasuke?


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Oct 2, 2019)

NaruSasufanboy42069 said:


> But how do you refute this statement? Seriously
> 
> How is it an outlier when she has been praised for her strength by Hashirama, KCM Naruto, EMS Sasuke?


Yeah, she's strong alright but its only effective against the ground.


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 2, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Yeah, she's strong alright but its only effective against the ground.


So how does she break Kaguya's horn which I assume is not made out of ground?


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Oct 2, 2019)

NaruSasufanboy42069 said:


> So how does she break Kaguya's horn which I assume is not made out of ground?


Kaguya's horn is not stated to have incredible durability... Heck madara could break it with enough effort.


----------



## JayK (Oct 2, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> She damaged a dimension+ level kaguya with her base strength. Sakura's CES is at least dimension level. She could probably wipe out the earth if she feels like it.


If this doesn't confirm Multidimensional + Level Sakura what does?


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Oct 2, 2019)

JayK said:


> If this doesn't confirm Multidimensional + Level Sakura what does?


Nothing else... She is unmatched in strength... 
All hail Queen sakura.


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 2, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Kaguya's horn is not stated to have incredible durability... Heck madara could break it with enough effort.


It doesn't need to be stated though?

She tanked 9 FRS to her whole body with minor damage

Her horn has not been stated to be weaker than her body.

...you need to prove first that her horn has shit durability compared to her body 

Especially since it goes against common sense that horn from a hard material is less durable than a body which I assume Kaguya has from muscles and skin like anyone else


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 2, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Nothing else... She is unmatched in strength...
> All hail Queen sakura.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 3, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> No to all of this
> 
> Kakashi as late as the fucking Immortals Arc is stated DEFINITIVELY to not be Kage level and this kid puts PART 1 KAKASHI with 4 RAIKIRI TO HIS NAME at Kage level
> 
> ...


----------



## Kisame (Oct 3, 2019)

That post is from over a year ago. 

Also almost everything he's saying is correct.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 3, 2019)

Shark said:


> That post is from over a year ago.


I know.



> Also almost everything he's saying is correct.


Nah, it's not. It's opinion. Ridiculous opinions too, like outright stating any of the Sannin would "_embarrass_" War Kakashi.


----------



## Serene Grace (Oct 3, 2019)

Shark said:


> That post is from over a year ago.
> 
> Also almost everything he's saying is correct.



Saying part 1 Kakashi is kage level is far worse than anything Worlds said in that post. Funny enough this isn’t half as bad as what Kakashi fanboys usually say


----------



## Kisame (Oct 3, 2019)

Cherry said:


> Saying part 1 Kakashi is kage level is far worse than anything Worlds said in that post. Funny enough this isn’t half as bad as what Kakashi fanboys usually say


It was said that 3T Kakashi is >= Base Jiraiya; I think that's pretty bad.


----------



## Serene Grace (Oct 3, 2019)

Shark said:


> It was said that 3T Kakashi is >= Base Jiraiya; I think that's pretty bad.


Lol given some of them believe War Arc Kakashi> KCM Naruto and = 6 gate guy in speed I’m not surprised


----------



## Serene Grace (Oct 3, 2019)

So apparently Sakura hits harder than _*fused*_ Momo 

Won’t lie this one honestly baffled me


----------



## JayK (Oct 3, 2019)

Cherry said:


> Won’t lie this one honestly baffled me


Just baffled?

All of the mental garbage coming from a lot of the posts wanking her in that regard want me to uninstal NF.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 3, 2019)

@Mad Scientist 

Kinda crashed and burned in every way there huh champ?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 3, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> @Mad Scientist
> 
> Kinda crashed and burned in every way there huh champ?



*Spoiler*: __ 



Bro, you're the one who 9000 negged me twice the other day because I gave my opinion.


 Anyway, I've got a question... what's more durable: A 1mx1m section of Gamabunta's back or Hachibi's limb of >10m?


----------



## Serene Grace (Oct 4, 2019)

Hasan said:


> Nobody can stomp Kakashi, and certainly not Minato.


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 4, 2019)

Shark said:


> It was said that 3T Kakashi is >= Base Jiraiya; I think that's pretty bad.



That's not even bad

You saying Hebi Sasuke mid diff WA MS Kakashi is atrocious however


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 4, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> Bro, you're the one who 9000 negged me twice the other day because I gave my opinion


What does negging have to do with hilarious accusations that everyone but you agrees with?


Mad Scientist said:


> Anyway, I've got a question... what's more durable: A 1mx1m section of Gamabunta's back or Hachibi's limb of >10m?


And how does this question pertain to you saying Part 1 Raikiri is capable of effectively turning Gamabunta into a vegetable via electrocution?

When Suigetsu and Base Killer Bee lold it off?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 4, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> What does negging have to do with hilarious accusations that everyone but you agrees with?


What accusations?



> And how does this question pertain to you saying Part 1 Raikiri is capable of effectively turning Gamabunta into a vegetable via electrocution?


You may be correct about that, but you didn't really answer my question. Is a 1m by 1m square-shaped section of Gamabunta's back more durable than Hachibi's tail's cross-sectional area? I've made a  on it now. 



> When Suigetsu and Base Killer Bee lold it off?


Again, you may be right on this, but you've dodged my question.


----------



## Symmetry (Oct 4, 2019)

Jman was just as nerfed as Orochimaru when they fought in the sanin deadlock


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 4, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> What accusations?




You miss the part where you got asspained about something I wrote actually a year ago and posted it in this thread?

Only for exactly no one to agree with you that they were outlandish?

Cuz I do


Mad Scientist said:


> *You may be correct about that*, but you didn't really answer my question.


I dont need to answer your hilariously simple and dishonestly represented question

The premise you would use those answers for is flawed from the jump as you jsut flat out conceeded on

Twice


Mad Scientist said:


> Is a 1m by 1m square-shaped section of Gamabunta's back more durable than Hachibi's tail's cross-sectional area?


Listen man, I know you really cant comprehend the simple shit in this series cuz your Kakashi bias kind of blinds you to it, but Ill try once again to get you to be an adult about this

This marks at least the 4th time Ive tried with you on this subject but here goes

Ahem...

Just because Sasuke or Obito or Madara or Itachi or Shisui or any other ACTUALLY LEGITIMATELY SKILLED AND POWERFUL INDIVIDUAL, unlike Kakashi, did something with an aspect of their moveset that is somewhat similar to Kakashis?

Yeah that doesnt mean Kakashi scales

In no world does that mean Kakashi scales

So...How this pertains to your question?

Just because Part 2 Sasuke has a feat of cutting a Bijus limbs, which have a history of being weaker than their body, doesnt mean shit for Part 1 Kakashis Raikiri

Sasuke surpassed the man in leaps and bounds before he even realized the difference 


Mad Scientist said:


> Again, *you may be right on this*, but you've dodged my question.


Addressed

Thanks for that second concession btw


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 4, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> You miss the part where you got asspained about something I wrote actually a year ago and posted it in this thread?
> 
> Only for exactly no one to agree with you that they were outlandish?
> 
> Cuz I do


You should check your facts, because MaruUchiha gave me a winner rating. Furthermore, in the past, you received 3 dislikes and 1 optimistic for that post. Cherry also stated that your post wasn't half as bad as what Kakashi fanboys usually say, implying that it was somewhat bad.



> I dont need to answer your hilariously simple and dishonestly represented question
> 
> The premise you would use those answers for is flawed from the jump as you jsut flat out conceeded on
> 
> Twice


It's not a dishonest question. It's actually very elementary. Take a square section of Gamabunta's back (what _else_ is going to be struck on his back?!), and take a cross-section of Hachibi's tail, and compare the two to decide if Gamabunta's would be pierced. If you believe Hachibi's tail's section is less durable, then you may be of the opinion that it may not pierce it. Simple as that. I'm not saying Chidori needs to pierce the entire body, I'm just asking if it would pierce the back, and from the evidence, it appears it would.

Also, it's laudable that you claim I conceded. I did not concede. I said _you _*may* be correct about that. I didn't say you _were_ correct. Sigh...



> Listen man, I know you really cant comprehend the simple shit in this series cuz your Kakashi bias kind of blinds you to it, but Ill try once again to get you to be an adult about this


Ad hominem the best you got?



> This marks at least the 4th time Ive tried with you on this subject but here goes
> 
> Ahem...
> 
> Just because Sasuke or Obito or Madara or Itachi or Shisui or any other ACTUALLY LEGITIMATELY SKILLED AND POWERFUL INDIVIDUAL, *unlike Kakashi, *


You must be ignorant as _hell_ to believe that Kakashi isn't skilled and powerful. Itachi _himself _said that he's skilled in some way or another. He's acknowledged as Konoha's top ninja - or did you forget about that somehow?



> did something with an aspect of their moveset that is somewhat similar to Kakashis?
> 
> Yeah that doesnt mean Kakashi scales
> 
> ...


You seem to be dismissal of your own premises.

1. Regardless of whether or not the tails are weaker than the body, if you believe Hachibi's overall durability is ">>>>>>>>>>>" than Gamabunta, then the tails would be somewhat close in durability to Gamabunta's hide, no?

2. Sasuke almost casually cut off that entire limb and he was exhausted. Raikiri, which is an extremely powerful and piercing power that is reputed to be able to cut through anything, somehow doesn't _scale_ to Sasuke's feat - especially when Minato with a mere Kunai sliced a large cross-sectional area of V1 Bee's Hachibi's tail? You must be out of your goddamn mind.

3. "Somewhat similar to Raikiri"? What are you talking about? If anything, it's  to Chidori!

4. Leaps and bounds? How!!? Itachi completely played Sasuke yet praised P1 Kakashi, who wasn't even that adept with sharingan as he would soon be.



> Addressed
> 
> Thanks for that second concession btw


Again, get it through your head. Saying you _might_ be right on something doesn't mean I'm saying you _are_. Seriously...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 4, 2019)

Turrin said:


> No it means they are currently performing lewd acts on Kakashi D (that’s the lewd part) and they’re offended about how we hurt their feelings,


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 4, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> You should check your facts, because MaruUchiha gave me a winner rating


Oh so you got the town clown with a stick up their ass about me to agree with you

Yeah real surprising 

Im also not talking about internet ratings, but people actual voiced opinions?


Mad Scientist said:


> in the past, you received 3 dislikes and 1 optimistic for that post


Cool man

Again, not talking about ratings

And I can bet they were all from the Kakashi band who as usual are salty their boy sucks and cant actually win fights 


Mad Scientist said:


> Cherry also stated that your post wasn't half as bad as what Kakashi fanboys usually say, implying that it was somewhat bad.


You tell yourself whatever you gotta to sleep at night man


Mad Scientist said:


> It's not a dishonest question.


Its a very dishonest question

And Ive already outlined why


Mad Scientist said:


> it's laudable that you claim I conceded. I did not concede. I said _you _*may* be correct about that


You gave me a statement that all but agrees with me and offered no conflicting opinions or evidence

Thats a blade of grass from a concession


Mad Scientist said:


> Ad hominem the best you got?


Its better than anything youve got 

Especially considering theres a precedence for it being true

Or do you not recall where you spent a whol;e thread suggesting Part 1 Kakashi had Genjutsu on the level of Hebi Sasuke and MS Obito?


Mad Scientist said:


> You must be ignorant as _hell_ to believe that Kakashi isn't skilled and powerful


Relative to those names he sure as fuck isnt

Especially not in the areas of their skillset that overlap

Which I SPECIFIED were what I was talking about

Lets break it down for your simple mind

Raiton usage? Shares with Sasuke, gets embarrassed by Sasuke.

Genjutsu usage? Shares with all of them, gets FLOORED by all of them, they dont even need to go to MS to do it either.

Shit like that

Keep up sweetheart


Mad Scientist said:


> Itachi _himself _said that he's skilled in some way or another. He's acknowledged as Konoha's top ninja


Accolades that mean nothing relative to those names bud


Mad Scientist said:


> did you forget about that somehow?


Did you forget Jonin level accolades are jack dick to names like Madara or Itachi kid?

Apply a LITTLE bit of contextual reasoning please


Mad Scientist said:


> You seem to be dismissal of your own premises.


I dont think you understand what this means or what I wrote tbh


Mad Scientist said:


> Regardless of whether or not the tails are weaker than the body, if you believe Hachibi's overall durability is ">>>>>>>>>>>" than Gamabunta, then the tails would be somewhat close in durability to Gamabunta's hide, no?


Because apparently, one cant argue that Biju > Biju Tail > Summon ?

Or did you not think that far ahead?


Mad Scientist said:


> Sasuke almost casually cut off that entire limb and he was exhausted


"Exhausted" Sasuke who still had the gas for an MS session which are Jutsu so taxing they floor even a Fresh Part 2 Kakashi

So lol at that damage control to try and stretch that to Kakashis PART 1 capabilities my guy


Mad Scientist said:


> Raikiri, which is an extremely powerful and piercing power that is reputed to be able to cut through anything


NLF


Mad Scientist said:


> somehow doesn't _scale_ to Sasuke's feat


No it doesnt

Cuz Kakashi is inferior to Sasuek in every way

Would you try to say CE Finals Part 1 Sasukes chidori is piercing the fucking Raikages Lighting Shroud?

No

Then stop trying to scale the useless Sensei to his better student in the same manner cuz "lol same Jutsu"


Mad Scientist said:


> Minato with a mere Kunai sliced a large cross-sectional area of V1 Bee's Hachibi's tail?


BM >>>>>>>>>>>> V2 > V1

Irrelevant argument


Mad Scientist said:


> You must be out of your goddamn mind.


Well thats unfortunate for you then

Cuz apparently, me "without my mind" is still capable of fucking embarrassing your ass

Shoudl tell you how horridly biased and patheticly simple your opinions are


Mad Scientist said:


> 3. "Somewhat similar to Raikiri"? What are you talking about?


> A Jutsu literally made with Chidori as a base to be used at extended ranges
> "sImilAr to RAikIri?!?!?"

Yes 

Similar to fucking Raikiri 

Is Raiden not similar to Raikiri?

Same exact concept moron




Mad Scientist said:


> 4. Leaps and bounds? How!!?


Use your eyes?

How the fuck is Hebi Sasuek NOT leaps and bounds beyond Part 1 kakashi chump?

Why the fuck does anyone even humor you at this point?

Myself included


Mad Scientist said:


> Itachi completely played Sasuke yet praised P1 Kakashi


> Sasuke keeps pace with itachi in Hand to hand
> Sasuke outplays Itachi at multiple points
> Sasuke consistently injures Itachi
> Sasuke lols Tsukuyomi
> Sasuke lols Amaterasu
> Sasuke lols FUCKING SUSANOO at least once
> Kakashi gets damn near blitzed by a fodder suiton, and hospitalized by an Itachi HE STATES is holding back MASSIVELY on him

Youre actually fucking delusional 

And as for "hurr durr muh cuckashi praze"

*Link Removed* *Link Removed*

What does he say about Kakashi? "Nice haircut" or "wouldnt take him too lightly" ???  

Fuck outta here Cuckashi wanker 


Mad Scientist said:


> Again, get it through your head. Saying you _might_ be right on something doesn't mean I'm saying you _are_.


Then actually contest it then


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 4, 2019)

> I make a post with easily a few hundred words in it
> Less than 3 seconds later @Mad Scientist disagrees with it

How to spot a useless troll 101 folks


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 4, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Oh so you got the town clown with a stick up their ass about me to agree with you
> 
> Yeah real surprising
> 
> Im also not talking about internet ratings, but people actual voiced opinions?


Thanks for realising you were incorrect. 



> Cool man
> 
> Again, not talking about ratings
> 
> And I can bet they were all from the Kakashi band who as usual are salty their boy sucks and cant actually win fights


Not really an argument, is it. I can say that you are on the anti-kakashi bandwagon. Still just the same old ad hominem from you. 



> You tell yourself whatever you gotta to sleep at night man


Lol, you know it's right. 



> Its a very dishonest question
> 
> And Ive already outlined why


Doesn't matter if I've refuted your outline.



> You gave me a statement that all but agrees with me and offered no conflicting opinions or evidence
> 
> Thats a blade of grass from a concession


Dishonesty?

Here.



Mad Scientist said:


> Take a square section of Gamabunta's back (what _else_ is going to be struck on his back?!), and take a cross-section of Hachibi's tail, and compare the two to decide if Gamabunta's would be pierced. If you believe Hachibi's tail's section is less durable, then you may be of the opinion that it may not pierce it. Simple as that. I'm not saying Chidori needs to pierce the entire body, I'm just asking if it would pierce the back, and from the evidence, it appears it would.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...





> Its better than anything youve got


Because I gave actual arguments and you didn't? Bro, you use ad hominem on a daily basis, or at least you used to for periods of time. 



> Especially considering theres a precedence for it being true
> 
> Or do you not recall where you spent a whol;e thread suggesting Part 1 Kakashi had Genjutsu on the level of Hebi Sasuke and MS Obito?


Don't recall that. Seems you are twisting my words again. 

Quote where I said P1 Kakashi's genjutsu was _on the level of _Hebi Sasuke's and 14 year old MS Obito's. 



> Relative to those names he sure as fuck isnt
> 
> Especially not in the areas of their skillset that overlap
> 
> ...


Relative to those names----ITACHI PRAISED KAKASHI. What about this do you not understand? HOW is this not relative to Itachi's own strength? WHY would Itachi say Kakashi's sharpness was sharp if he did not believe so? Good lord. 



> Accolades that mean nothing relative to those names bud


Nice damage control there. 



> Did you forget Jonin level accolades are jack dick to names like Madara or Itachi kid?
> 
> Apply a LITTLE bit of contextual reasoning please


Contextual reasoning, please


Itachi, the one who you just implied was much stronger than average Jonin, praised Kakashi's skill. Can't get much more clearer than that. Similar for Kisame - he held Kakashi's strength in high regard. 



> I dont think you understand what this means or what I wrote tbh


Oh I clearly understood lmfao. Get real. 



> Because apparently, one cant argue that Biju > Biju Tail > Summon ?
> 
> Or did you not think that far ahead?


You're the one who thought Raikiri wouldn't pierce Gamabunta's back, and now you're saying Hachibi's tail, which is perhaps the weakest part of his body, is > in durability than a section of Gamabunta's back? So how exactly does Raikiri not pierce Gamabunta's back when a mere kunai ripped a large section off of V1 Bee's Hachibi's tail and Sasuke's Chidori Spear which is inferior in power to Chidori easily cleaved the limb of full Biju Hachibi? 



> "Exhausted" Sasuke who still had the gas for an MS session which are Jutsu so taxing they floor even a Fresh Part 2 Kakashi


That's not the point. The point is he, with little time, could somewhat casually and quickly cleave off the entire limb with a jutsu inferior in power to Chidori. 



> So lol at that damage control to try and stretch that to Kakashis PART 1 capabilities my guy






> NLF


Seems you are lacking an actual argument here. 



> No it doesnt
> 
> Cuz Kakashi is inferior to Sasuek in every way
> 
> ...


Again, dismissing all the evidence so far. You seem to believe that Hachibi's tail is > in durability than a similar section of Gamabunta's back, and you don't deny that Chidori Spear is inferior in power to Chidori, and yet somehow you come to the conclusion that someone who isn't even stronger than P1 Kakashi (Itachi praised P1 Kakashi and Itachi completely planned and executed as planned the _entire_ fight with Hebi Sasuke) can't pierce Gamabunta's back, which is less durable than Hachibi's tail (seemingly in your view), and with a move with such piercing potential it's purported to be able to cut through anything even though Chidori Spear, inferior in power to Chidori, was able to instantly cleave through Hachibi's tail?

Yeah, you're not cutting it. 



> BM >>>>>>>>>>>> V2 > V1
> 
> Irrelevant argument


Not sure how many times I have to repeat this, but Sasuke's Chidori Spear, inferior in power to Chidori, instantly cleaved off an entire section of full Hachibi's limb off. I'm asking a simple thing. Whether Raikiri, which if anything should have more piercing power than Chidori Spear, can simply _pierce_ - that's all, _pierce_ - through something arguably _less_ durable than Hachibi's tail



> Well thats unfortunate for you then
> 
> Cuz apparently, me "without my mind" is still capable of fucking embarrassing your ass
> 
> Shoudl tell you how horridly biased and patheticly simple your opinions are






> > A Jutsu literally made with Chidori as a base to be used at extended ranges
> > "sImilAr to RAikIri?!?!?"
> 
> Yes
> ...


Nice damage control, smart guy. You said it was "somewhat" similar to Raikiri, when in fact it's probably better at piercing, considering the Databook's description. Sigh...



> Use your eyes?
> 
> How the fuck is Hebi Sasuek NOT leaps and bounds beyond Part 1 kakashi chump?
> 
> ...


Refute my actual point. Itachi, who would go on to boss Hebi Sasuke around (despite growing increasingly sick), praised Kakashi in P1 when his Sharingan wasn't even fully adept yet!



> > Sasuke keeps pace with itachi in Hand to hand
> > Sasuke outplays Itachi at multiple points
> > Sasuke consistently injures Itachi
> > Sasuke lols Tsukuyomi
> ...




LOL, despite Itachi being sick (enough to warrant Zetsu's observation),  - . 



> > Kakashi gets damn near blitzed by a fodder suiton, and hospitalized by an Itachi HE STATES is holding back MASSIVELY on him


Same Itachi who could have fodderised Hebi Sasuke at any point, who had in fact grown sicker, stated Kakashi's sharpness in P1. Though I appreciate Itachi was holding back against Kakashi, it doesn't change the fact that Kakashi, who you dismissed as unskilled and not powerful compared to Itachi, was praised by Itachi himself - I'd much rather take his word than yours, thanks.



> Youre actually fucking delusional
> 
> And as for "hurr durr muh cuckashi praze"
> 
> *Link Removed* *Link Removed*


That's literally it. 

He said he would have been dead if not for Susanoo. Doesn't mean he didn't plan the fight and couldn't have killed Sasuke if he wished to, even at that point. When he tells Sasuke he grew stronger, that's true. Doesn't refute my point though, lol. 



> What does he say about Kakashi? "Nice haircut" or "wouldnt take him too lightly" ???
> 
> Fuck outta here Cuckashi wanker






> Then actually contest it then


Not until you can get through elementary logic.


----------



## Serene Grace (Oct 4, 2019)

This is the best fucking thread in existence  

Props for this his masterpiece @Omote

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hasan (Oct 5, 2019)

Cherry said:


>


Imagine being shocked at what is basically a corollary to one of most pronounced and _recurring_ elements in the entire series. An example of stomp is this [] or Jigen VS Naruto and Sasuke (interestingly Kakashi is the only one who kept up with Madara there). One of major complaints about the Jigen battle from what I have read is the _absence_ of very thing that is present in Kakashi's battles: _the illustration of competency_. Kakashi being a _competent_ shinobi a known thing — and characters from Zabuza at the start to Madara towards the end, and everyone else in between has pointed out how good _he really is_. I suppose this is a benefit of having greater exposure, you can easily observe a pattern. Kakashi can lose battles, but him _getting stomped_ is a hilarious notion that the manga brutally tears down. _This_ is portrayal.

... Read this [] slowly in conjunction with the Minato-event cited earlier, and over and over again until you realize that Madara attacks them both at the same time _because_ he can't outright 'stomp' either one. That he can't replicate the stunt he did against Minato.

Now say with me: _Minato stomps Kakashi a.k.a the guy who received Madara's seal of approval []._

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JayK (Oct 5, 2019)

Bunta beating Mei, BoS Gaara and Rasa

beyond idiotic


----------



## Trojan (Oct 5, 2019)

Hasan said:


> Now say with me: _Minato stomps Kakashi a.k.a the guy who received Madara's seal of approval []._


JJ Asspulldara was trashed by 8th Gates Gai speed

Minato > 8th Gates Gai's speed >  JJ Asspulldara > Kakashi.

Yeah, Kakashi gets stomped. Cry me a river, Hasan... 


Edit:
funny how you didn't bring Asspulldara grabbing Kakashi's eye...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Android (Oct 5, 2019)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> Kamui hard counters Izanagi


This statement is an epic fail and shows that the person who said has zero understanding of what Izanagi is and how it actually works.

It's also said because this statement actually comes from a very good poster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 5, 2019)

Kakashi fans in general lately are completely nauseating

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 5, 2019)

Hebi Sasuke is smart as Kakashi if not smarter

Signed by WorldStrongest

These Hebi Sauce fans need to relax


----------



## Grinningfox (Oct 5, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Hebi Sasuke is smart as Kakashi if not smarter
> 
> Signed by WorldStrongest
> 
> These Hebi Sauce fans need to relax



this really isn’t bad


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 5, 2019)

Grinningfox said:


> this really isn’t bad



It is in the context of the verse
Given than even a more mature Sasuke is less intelligent than Kakashi as evidenced by the last battle

The author has strong feelings towards shikimaru and Kakashi was compared to him twice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 5, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Kakashi fans in general lately are completely nauseating


Is that because you believe Chidori/Raikiri wouldn't pierce Gamabunta's back?



Or is it because you think Hebi Sasuke _actually _stood a fighting chance against Itachi if he was fighting for real?


----------



## Grinningfox (Oct 5, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> It is in the context of the verse
> Given than even a more mature Sasuke is less intelligent than Kakashi as evidenced by the last battle
> 
> The author has strong feelings towards shikimaru and Kakashi was compared to him twice


 I’m just not seeing it


----------



## Topace (Oct 5, 2019)

@Mad Scientist what’s optimistic about my post? Do you generally think sasori could defend himself before guy blitzes him?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 5, 2019)

Topace said:


> @Mad Scientist what’s optimistic about my post? Do you generally think sasori could defend himself before guy blitzes him?


Apologies, I misread. Here, have some rep as compensation.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Oct 5, 2019)

Android said:


> This statement is an epic fail and shows that the person who said has zero understanding of what Izanagi is and how it actually works.
> 
> It's also said because this statement actually comes from a very good poster.



When you prove to me that Danzo can recompose his body across dimensions, or even just teleport at will, we can have a discussion.

Otherwise, it's not my fault that Kamui hard counters *Danzo's Izanagi*, which obviously hasn't shown the ability to rewrite reality to an unlimited degree.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 5, 2019)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> When you prove to me that Danzo can recompose his body across dimensions, or even just teleport at will, we can have a discussion.
> 
> Otherwise, it's not my fault that Kamui hard counters *Danzo's Izanagi*, which obviously hasn't shown the ability to rewrite reality to an unlimited degree.



Technically manifesting from the dead is traversing dimensions as when you die in Naruto you go to another dimension. (the pure world)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Android (Oct 5, 2019)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> When you prove to me that Danzo can recompose his body across dimensions, or even just teleport at will, we can have a discussion.
> 
> Otherwise, it's not my fault that Kamui hard counters *Danzo's Izanagi*, which obviously hasn't shown the ability to rewrite reality to an unlimited degree.


Just smh ....


----------



## Symmetry (Oct 6, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Technically manifesting from the dead is traversing dimensions as when you die in Naruto you go to another dimension. (the pure world)




This

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 6, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> This



Throws a bit of a wrench in the old "Kamui hardcounters Izanagi" angle.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Oct 6, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Technically manifesting from the dead is traversing dimensions as when you die in Naruto you go to another dimension. (the pure world)



You brought up a great point, gotta give you props for that.

However, looking at it in more detail, there's holes in how this would affect a full body Kamui.

1-We don't really know if the user even gets to the afterlife when being killed under Izanagi's effect, since everything harming his body is turned into an illusion.

2-We have no info on Kamui Land. It's could be a place that's not part of the Natural Naruto verse and the only way in/out is through Kamui, as Kishi implied during the Minato vs Obito battle.

3-Danzo did not once during the whole battle, attempt to teleport to a different more advantageous location despite having multiple chances. He only ever recomposed after getting killed.

4-As I previously theorized, _perhaps _Izanagi could undo Kamui if it worked more like a "save game"(Which doesn't make much sense, the dojutsu is only cast upon oneself) but Danzo never used it this way and it could be because he did not master it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jadokasdin (Oct 6, 2019)

Madara > Jigen


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 6, 2019)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> You brought up a great point, gotta give you props for that.



Thank you.



> However, looking at it in more detail, there's holes in how this would affect a full body Kamui.



Holes

Kamui

hahaha



> 1-We don't really know if the user even gets to the afterlife when being killed under Izanagi's effect, since everything harming his body is turned into an illusion.



Ok, but then Kamui would be an illusion as well.



> 2-We have no info on Kamui Land. It's could be a place that's not part of the Natural Naruto verse and the only way in/out is through Kamui, as Kishi implied during the Minato vs Obito battle.



The same can be applied to the afterlife.

Saying we don't know is not a positive argument in your favor. All it does is cast doubt on what can happen.



> 3-Danzo did not once during the whole battle, attempt to teleport to a different more advantageous location despite having multiple chances. He only ever recomposed after getting killed.



Sure.

The argument was never that Danzo would teleport to a more advantageous position just that the effect of Kamui would be negated.



> 4-As I previously theorized, _perhaps _Izanagi could undo Kamui if it worked more like a "save game"(Which doesn't make much sense, the dojutsu is only cast upon oneself) but Danzo never used it this way and it could be because he did not master it.



Izanagi turns an effect on the user into an illusion. It should work fine against Kamui.


----------



## JayK (Oct 6, 2019)

BFR hardcounters Izanagi

like it or not


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Oct 6, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Thank you.








> Holes
> 
> Kamui
> 
> hahaha









> Ok, but then Kamui would be an illusion as well.



i'LL address that below.



> The same can be applied to the afterlife.
> 
> Saying we don't know is not a positive argument in your favor. All it does is cast doubt on what can happen.



I agree it also applies to AL, but didn't wanna drag it out.

Is not supposed to be a direct positive argument in my favor. All I am saying is that the proof that he can do what many members imply, is very lacking to say the least.



> Sure.
> 
> The argument was never that Danzo would teleport to a more advantageous position just that the effect of Kamui would be negated.
> 
> ...



You are basically saying that Izanagi would undo Kamui as if it never happened on the first place.

What is the whole gimmick of Izanagi? 

Casting a genjutsu upon *one's self.
*
Izanagi has never undone a jutsu, only it's physical effect on Danzo, Yet a full body Kamui doesn't do a single thing to Danzo. He is as complete as he was before the warp.


If Danzo turned whole events into dreams, that arrow that penetrated him would have disappeared as if it was a dream as well, yet it remained. 

This doesn't suggest he can turn a Kamui warp into dream, let alone when we consider Obito saying that he had an incomplete version of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Oct 6, 2019)

To be continued on..... THE _WORST _STATEMENTS IN THE NBD


----------



## JayK (Oct 6, 2019)

Where was it ever specified that the afterlife is just another dimension?

For Kamui we have straight up confirmation that it is a pocket dimension.

For the afterlife? Not so much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Oct 6, 2019)

Danzo has used izanagi to place himself in a more advantageous position before, he used it after getting hit by amaterasu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Oct 7, 2019)

This forum and it's fucking bb code issues in the editor..

The link(the only one messed up in that) of Danzo appearing behind Sasuke: *Link Removed*


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Oct 7, 2019)

Also worth noting the viz translation is *Link Removed* can be rewritten as a dream. I would think a full body warp to box land probably qualifies as disadvantageous to the user.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 7, 2019)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> i'LL address that below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kamui hardcounters Izanagi seems like a positive argument to me.





> You are basically saying that Izanagi would undo Kamui as if it never happened on the first place.



Yes.



> What is the whole gimmick of Izanagi?



Altering the effect reality has on him into an illusion by casting a genjutsu on yourself.



> Izanagi has never undone a jutsu, only it's physical effect on Danzo,



Yes Danzo can negate physical effects on himself like moving his body elsewhere.



> Yet a full body Kamui doesn't do a single thing to Danzo.



Yes it does - it sucks him into boxland.



> He is as complete as he was before the warp.



But moved.

The physical effect that causes the warp would be turned into an illusion on his body.

You are conflating Kumui as being instant with no physical manifestation of it's activating, except we know it requires the sucking/black hole type effect to facilitate the warp. This effect can be made into an illusion on Danzo.



> If Danzo turned whole events into dreams, that arrow that penetrated him would have disappeared as if it was a dream as well, yet it remained.



He alters the effects of reality *on his body* into an illusion. he doesn't turn reality into illusions.



> This doesn't suggest he can turn a Kamui warp into dream,



Sure it does. The effect of the warp would become a dream, like literally everything else.



> let alone when we consider Obito saying that he had an incomplete version of it.



Complete enough to manifest from the dead which is good enough here.


----------



## JayK (Oct 7, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> Now that doesn't equate to being able to teleport across different dimensions, but there's also not anything that says he can't.





ShinAkuma said:


> Kamui hardcounters Izanagi seems like a positive argument to me.


It doesn't work that way.

Saying Izanagi being able to teleport across Dimensions despite there being NO EVIDENCE WHATSOEVER THAT IT CAN is the positive argument here and therefore needs to be proven.

You can't even prove that Danzo could reappear on the battlefield if he gets yeeted by lets say FTG, much less from a different dimension as it was evidently never shown that he could. Not like it matters in the case of FTG cause Minato could just blow him the fuck away for 10 minutes straight no problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Oct 7, 2019)

JayK said:


> It doesn't work that way.
> 
> Saying Izanagi being able to teleport across Dimensions despite there being NO EVIDENCE WHATSOEVER THAT IT CAN is the positive argument here and therefore needs to be proven.



I'm not saying anything definitively. Just offering what evidence we have, and detailing why I believe the evidence ever so slightly favors being able to. 

His presence literally leaves the earth. Karin can't sense him, sharingan doesn't see any chakra moving, etc. He's just gone and can teleport to some other location. The only technique I can recall similar to this actually is kamui. When Obito uses it to escape Shino's bugs, *Link Removed*.

There is no concrete evidence to support it being able or unable to. No one can prove their side.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Oct 7, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> Also worth noting the viz translation is *Link Removed* can be rewritten as a dream. I would think a full body warp to box land probably qualifies as disadvantageous to the user.



Sasuke being alive is disadvantageous. Why was he not able to turn him into a dream every time he attacked/killed him or teleport at free will during the battle until he got into a more advantageous position? Why wait until he gets killed every time he uses the Jutsu to ambiguously respawn?

Obito saying he can't use Izanagi to it's full potential pretty much says it all.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Oct 7, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Kamui hardcounters Izanagi seems like a positive argument to me.


Unrelated to what I was quoting.



> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Altering the effect reality has on him into an illusion by casting a genjutsu on yourself.






> Yes Danzo can negate physical effects on himself like moving his body elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are confusing the effect of Kamui as somehow effecting Danzo's physical existence.

 Danzo remains whole and unchanged after going through the portal.

The arrow is a great example.

By your logic that arrow should have disappeared and Danzo should have spawned right where he was when he got hit, at the very least the former.

The arrow remained, and the arrow hitting him did happen. The only thing that was turned into a dream was the change in his physical composition.



> Complete enough to manifest from the dead which is good enough here.



So his only feat of respawning at ambiguous locations *after getting* killed equates to him being able to freely teleport at will anytime he pleases simply because he feels his current position is disadvantageous?

He must be an idiot if he didn't use that vs Sasuke.


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Oct 7, 2019)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> Sasuke being alive is disadvantageous. Why was he not able to turn him into a dream every time he attacked/killed him or teleport at free will during the battle until he got into a more advantageous position? Why wait until he gets killed every time he uses the Jutsu to ambiguously respawn?
> 
> Obito saying he can't use Izanagi to it's full potential pretty much says it all.



Because as shown to us, it reverses things that happen directly to the izanagi user. It's not a technique that effects anyone else but the user.

Same reason Obito didn't use it to also kill Konan in a similar fashion, I imagine.

Why he didn't teleport(or whatever he does when moving during izanagi) more often while izanagi was active is beyond me. If Kishi were to write an actual answer I suspect it would be something like "can only move when the user has been effected by an outside source", but that's just my speculation. Could also just be PiS. Who knows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 7, 2019)

War arc Kakashi is jounin level


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 7, 2019)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> Unrelated to what I was quoting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moving Danzo is an effect on his physical existence.



> Danzo remains whole and unchanged after going through the portal.



Not relevant.

Nowhere is it indicated that Izanagi is limited to taking damage.



> The arrow is a great example.
> 
> By your logic that arrow should have disappeared and Danzo should have spawned right where he was when he got hit, at the very least the former.



No. My logic is in fact the opposite.

The effect the arrow had on Danzo becomes an illusion, not the arrow itself.

He has full control over his physical reality, not all of reality.



> So his only feat of respawning at ambiguous locations *after getting* killed equates to him being able to freely teleport at will anytime he pleases simply because he feels his current position is disadvantageous?



No, it means that he can *negate the effects jutsus have on him*. Nobody said he can teleport freely, he simply has to negate the effect of kamui.

You are conflating too many things. Danzo cannot alter reality outside of his own. He doesn't get to teleport at will or remove objects from reality. What he does get to do is ignore the effects that a jutsu has on him by turning that effect into a dream. This has nothing to do with damage or dying or whatever. At no point was that indicated. You're conflating the catalyst for Danzo choosing to use Izanagi (death/damage) as a limitation. Obito never suggested any such limit.

The effect of kamui in this case is being moved to boxland, which Izanagi can and will turn into a dream hence he will reappear in the real world like he did when he died.


----------



## Topace (Oct 7, 2019)

Naruto characters are dimension level now?


----------



## JayK (Oct 7, 2019)

Topace said:


> Naruto characters are dimension level now?


Sakura is a 10 dimensional reality buster


----------



## Symmetry (Oct 7, 2019)

Konan beats Jman with oil restricted


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Oct 7, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Konan beats Jman with oil restricted


 yes she does


----------



## Serene Grace (Oct 7, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> yes she does


Well if it’s the same manga where Sakura or Tsunade can’t heal, I wholeheartedly agree


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Oct 7, 2019)

Cherry said:


> Well if it’s the same manga where Sakura or Tsunade can’t heal, I wholeheartedly agree


Lol.. Ok


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 8, 2019)

Draco Bolton said:


> The danger is Kakashi's versatility and intelligence (but it's a fanboy fantasy to think he's much smarter than Obito who trolled the whole world and even IRL.


----------



## Kisame (Oct 8, 2019)

Santoryu said:


>


Kakashi is likely smarter in terms of tactics/battle, Obito in terms of manipulation/grand scheming.

Both have decent leadership, of course Kakashi's not a villain so he might be the "better" leader of an organization/team/etc


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Oct 8, 2019)

Santoryu said:


>


I knew it..


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 8, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> I knew it..



Knew what?


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Oct 8, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Knew what?


You were going pick that particular statement and insert it here...


----------



## Symmetry (Oct 8, 2019)

Hidan beats Tsunade


----------



## JayK (Oct 8, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Hidan beats Tsunade


wrong thread


----------



## Shazam (Oct 8, 2019)

Concerning Itachi. SMH



Shazam said:


> Not even Kaguya?





Reddan said:


> Hard to believe, but it is possible.


----------



## Symmetry (Oct 8, 2019)

Kakashi was never scared of oro

These keep getting worse


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 8, 2019)

"itachi would lose badly against so many people
not because is he isn't strong enough , but because like every mangekyo sharingan user who mastered his power , he would be blind very fast , caughing blood , lots of pain ( even more then sasuke when he fough the gokage and didn't even reach his susano full form )

you guy in this forum need to understand that itachi ms even without his sickness is weaken because when someone mastered his power ms you are blind , you feel lots of pain and you caugh blood
so stop using his sickness as an escuse
with or without sickness a full power mastered mangekyo sharingan itachi IS WEAK and BLIND , the same way that happen for a healh sasuke who was training his mangekyo and became totally blind and weaken when he finally active his full form susano
that same sasuke felt so much pain even when he active just a partial squeletton susanno and he was wondering how strong the pain was for itachi who reach full power susanno

anyway sickness or not , healh or not , because of the very very bad effect of mangekyo , itachi would NEVER beat so many ennemy in the same time
there would be too much opportunity for the team to kill itachi during that fight

that the weak point of every mangekyo sharingan who try to mastered their mangekyo

however i do believe that itachi with no bad effect of mangekyo + big reserve chakra would beat them , but that itachi is pure fanfiction
the real itachi is weak because he mastered his mangekyo
you can have a great power but the bad effect is terrible

this is my opinion and i'm only saying that because it's in the manga"


----------



## Ayala (Oct 9, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Kakashi was never scared of oro
> 
> These keep getting worse



It's bad writing, that's all. It's OOC for someone like Kakashi to get scared, considering the many life threatening situations he has passed during his lifetime. He was never one to lose his cool that way. 

At age 13/14 he faced dozens of master Jonin and black ops on his own, and fought them till exhaustion while trying to defend Rin. 

It's just a shitty way to hype Oro up, completely neglecting Kakashi's personality, and forgetting about it shortly after, considering not even Yamato or Chunins are that scared of him anymore. 

It's like Kishi saw the chapter of HXH where Gon gets scared from Hisoka and thought it'd be cool to have something similar in Naruto...


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 9, 2019)

"[living] Minato is the second strongest kage in history"


----------



## JayK (Oct 9, 2019)

sounds about right pre Boringruto era

he'd also clap the likes of your boy Itachi with ease


----------



## Vice (Oct 9, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> "itachi would lose badly against so many people
> not because is he isn't strong enough , but because like every mangekyo sharingan user who mastered his power , he would be blind very fast , caughing blood , lots of pain ( even more then sasuke when he fough the gokage and didn't even reach his susano full form )
> 
> you guy in this forum need to understand that itachi ms even without his sickness is weaken because when someone mastered his power ms you are blind , you feel lots of pain and you caugh blood
> ...



Nothing's wrong with this quote.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Symmetry (Oct 9, 2019)

Ayala said:


> It's bad writing, that's all. It's OOC for someone like Kakashi to get scared, considering the many life threatening situations he has passed during his lifetime. He was never one to lose his cool that way.
> 
> At age 13/14 he faced dozens of master Jonin and black ops on his own, and fought them till exhaustion while trying to defend Rin.
> 
> ...



regardless of it making sense, it happened and that’s that. The whole point is to say “this guy is a hardened veteran, and even he is shitting himself at oro”  for hype purposes


----------



## Ayala (Oct 9, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> regardless of it making sense, it happened and that’s that. The whole point is to say “this guy is a hardened veteran, and even he is shitting himself at oro”  for hype purposes



I was discussing how badly written that moment is, that's all


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 9, 2019)

Ayala said:


> I was discussing how badly written that moment is, that's all



I think at the time it was well written, but when then we discover that there's a insurmountable gap between Itachi and Orochimaru. At that point we realise that Kakashi should not have been as concerned. So you're partially correct. 

But Ibiki does mention Orochimaru's spooky aura. So I think that might have more to do with it. For instance, Suigetsu feared Orochimaru more than he did Sasuke.


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 9, 2019)

JayK said:


> sounds about right pre Boringruto era
> 
> he'd also clap the likes of your boy Itachi with ease


No to both.


----------



## Ayala (Oct 9, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> I think at the time it was well written, but when then we discover that there's a insurmountable gap between Itachi and Orochimaru. At that point we realise that Kakashi should not have been as concerned. So you're partially correct.
> 
> But Ibiki does mention Orochimaru's spooky aura. So I think that might have more to do with it. For instance, Suigetsu feared Orochimaru more than he did Sasuke.



Suigetsu at one point was like paralyzed when Sasuke threatened to kill him, and Sasuke wasn't even as strong as Oro yet. Then, he legit melted when Tobirama prepared for battle. So it's not related to Orochimaru only. 

Plus, this is Kakashi we're talking about, his mental fortitude is bigger than most, he was praised even by Kisame for it. For him to react to Orochimaru like that, spooky aura or not, it makes no sense to me, he basically reacted the same way Genin Sasuke did... I don't like it at all.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 9, 2019)

Oro with Part 1 Edos beats unrestricted Pain with no KI where Sm Naruto with all the prep and knowledge in the world, as well as the advantage of Pain being fatigued and restricted from Deva use for like 10 minutes, AND starting the fight win a OHKO ambush one of the paths, couldnt win

@Orochimaru op 
@FlamingRain 

In particular...



Orochimaru op said:


> With full knowledge and these stipulations I can’t see Orochimaru losing this at all.



Apparently Oro CANNOT lose there

Wow


----------



## FlamingRain (Oct 9, 2019)

Orochimaru plus two additional Kages is stronger than Sage Mode Naruto.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Oct 9, 2019)

Reddan said:


> We have only seen two Uchiha.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 9, 2019)

FlamingRain said:


> Orochimaru plus two additional Kages


Part 1 Edos arent kage level

Using Suiton without a water source was their only claim to fame and I can get you a scan of a Chunin platoon all replicating that

Their Kage status is visibly retconned

Use your head bud


FlamingRain said:


> is stronger than Sage Mode Naruto.


No actually they fucking arent


----------



## FlamingRain (Oct 9, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Part 1 Edos arent kage level
> 
> Using Suiton without a water source was their only claim to fame and I can get you a scan of a Chunin platoon all replicating that
> 
> ...



They are because they are explicitly stated to be. The Anbu was impressed by Tobirama's Suitons because he used one so "large" without a source. The sense of scale has changed and it applies to the characters we saw in the past because if you add up everything Hiruzen did in his fight with Orochimaru before he wore out it doesn't grant him the stamina to pull off what he did against Zetsu even one time. Hiruzen was kept on the ropes by Edos who were playing around so if he got an upgrade they'd get a similar one if not a larger one since how weakened they were is ambiguous. If that fight happened again it'd be a lot more impressive visually speaking.


Anyway, I will be a while before I get back to the other thread because I have a painting and storyboards to get done. See ya then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (Oct 9, 2019)

Pain > SM Naruto


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 9, 2019)

FlamingRain said:


> They are because they are explicitly stated to be.


Its called a retcon

Debating with you is exhausting man

Its like 1 step forward 3 steps back

Kakashis limit with Chidori was stated to be 4 shots daily...This still the case?

Kakashi once balked at the notion of facing orochimaru but later doesnt sweat 5 Biju...The former still the case? 

Same principle


FlamingRain said:


> The Anbu was impressed by Tobirama's Suitons because he used one so "large" without a source


And Chunin can do it better

In worse conditions

Potentially fatigued as they had just got done dealing with multiple Kage level edos and not to mention had to travel to that battlefield from somewhere else

Regardless


FlamingRain said:


> if you add up everything Hiruzen did in his fight with Orochimaru before he wore out it doesn't grant him the stamina to pull off what he did against Zetsu even one time


Why not

He summoned Enma, summoning is known to be extremely taxing

He then used a high level sealing jutsu

That combined with 2 clones, shadow shuriken, a katon, a doton,

All without being driven to 0% chakra...Its easily feasible for that to all make up for the absence of 3 KBs and 3 more fodder Nature release Jutsu from 100%

Youre literally making shit up man


FlamingRain said:


> Hiruzen was kept on the ropes by *Edos who were playing around*


Nah


FlamingRain said:


> if he got an upgrade they'd get a similar one


He didnt get an upgrade

Neither did they


FlamingRain said:


> If that fight happened again it'd be a lot more impressive visually speaking


Nah


FlamingRain said:


> Anyway, I will be a while before I get back to the other thread because I have a painting and storyboards to get done. See ya then.


Sincerely dont bother man

Really dont want to go through the headache of convincing you that your flat earther level argument about Oro > Pain is incorrect


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 9, 2019)

Part 1 Edo's *are not kage level*.

It doesn't require a retcon to explain. The story has explicitly pointed out that the Edo Tensei jutsu was vastly improved by Kabuto so that the edo's could operate at much closer to their real power levels while maintaining their personality. Further improved with white zetsu bodies and Hashi juice, and they *still were not quite the original power level*.

It's not a stretch to think that the part one Edo's were jounin level. In fact it's less than a stretch, it seems clear.


----------



## Symmetry (Oct 9, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Part 1 Edo's *are not kage level*.
> 
> It doesn't require a retcon to explain. The story has explicitly pointed out that the Edo Tensei jutsu was vastly improved by Kabuto so that the edo's could operate at much closer to their real power levels while maintaining their personality. Further improved with white zetsu bodies and Hashi juice, and they *still were not quite the original power level*.
> 
> It's not a stretch to think that the part one Edo's were jounin level. In fact it's less than a stretch, it seems clear.




Orochimaru wouldn’t bother if they were jounin level. They were specifically hyped to be kage level, the idea of kage level got changed later on, but they were still meant to be kage level, whatever that means. Even hiruzen got a retcon buff where he was way better in the war vs as an old man even though he was revived with the same stats anyways.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 9, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Orochimaru wouldn’t bother if they were jounin level


This is dumb logic dude

Kabuto rose several Jonin level Edos on purpose

Oro had no idea how weak hsi own Edos would be regardless, his use of ET is far worse than Kabutos

And regardless, Jonin with immortality are easily threats to lower Kage level fighters

Such as Hiruzen

Its liek you guys cant even read the word "immortal" tagged onto the Edo status


Orochimaru op said:


> They were specifically hyped to be kage level


Said hype is specifically retconned


Orochimaru op said:


> the idea of kage level got changed later on


To not include Part 1 Edo level performances


Orochimaru op said:


> Even hiruzen got a retcon buff where he was way better in the war vs as an old man


He didnt tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Symmetry (Oct 9, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> This is dumb logic dude
> 
> Kabuto rose several Jonin level Edos on purpose
> 
> ...




Kabuto was trying to make up the difference of fighting against all five nations, completely different scenario to a 1vs1. 

Part one hiruzen does not stop the Buddha statue, just isn’t happening. 

They were always meant to be kage level, that much is obvious. When the standard grew higher, the idea that they were kage level threats in lore didn’t just shut off. Just like how the WA standards for higher so WA SM naruto got stronger, same would happen to edos as standards grew. It’s common occurrence for characters in naruto to be buffed just to keep their portrayal as the standards changes.


----------



## JayK (Oct 9, 2019)

Pain can oneshot the Sannin with CT

mid tier garbage have no way of dealing with it

accept it or go cry


----------



## Symmetry (Oct 9, 2019)

JayK said:


> Pain can oneshot the Sannin with CT
> 
> accept it or go cry




Does anyone contend this?


----------



## JayK (Oct 9, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Does anyone contend this?


Then why do you morons argue Oro beats Pain?

Are you this dense?


----------



## Symmetry (Oct 9, 2019)

JayK said:


> Then why do you morons argue Oro beats Pain?
> 
> Are you this dense?





The stipulations  were to capture not to kill, and as you said CT kills orochimaru so it’s off the table

Try looking at context before posting next time.


----------



## JayK (Oct 9, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> The stipulations  were to capture not to kill, and as you said CT kills orochimaru so it’s off the table


Wow that changes so much about the outcome...


----------



## Symmetry (Oct 9, 2019)

JayK said:


> Wow that changes so much about the outcome...




Regardless, your post was about CT, which doesn’t apply here, so idk where you got the idea ppl where saying sanin survive it.


Pulling arguments out of your own ass to debunk. Classic.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 9, 2019)

@WorldsStrongest  has already done the heavy lifting. I'm just going to touch on Oro's motivations here.



Orochimaru op said:


> Orochimaru wouldn’t bother if they were jounin level.



No.

They were never used for their power, they were used because of *who they are in relation to Saru*.

Secondly, there would be no point in improving Edo in part 2 if Oro could already summon Kage level dudes. It simply makes no sense.

They are kages because of the titles they hold, but they obviously were jounins in combat.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Oct 9, 2019)

JayK said:


> Pain > SM Naruto


Wrong thread


----------



## Perfect Susano (Oct 9, 2019)

The Part 1 Edo Hokage weren't at full power but they were still in the Kage bracket in terms of strength. They were stated to be Kage level. They are still the same Kage that pressured Hiruzen and would be portrayed on that general level if those versions of them were summoned in the war.


----------



## Final Fantasy (Oct 9, 2019)

Now that I think about shouldn't part 1 Tobirama been able to use FTG?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Symmetry (Oct 9, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Secondly, there would be no point in improving Edo in part 2 if Oro could already summon Kage level dudes. It simply makes no sense.



Yes, there would be because while edo hashirama might be low kage his actual self is leagues above it. Orochimaru's ET is indeed shit, it's just that hahsirama and Tobirama are so strong that even with the nerf they still remain kage levels.  If it was on anyone else it would be terrible, which is why it needs improvement.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 9, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Yes, there would be because while edo hashirama might be low kage his actual self is leagues above it. Orochimaru's ET is indeed shit, it's just that hahsirama and Tobirama are so strong that even with the nerf they still remain kage levels.  If it was on anyone else it would be terrible, which is why it needs improvement.



I don't know what to tell you. They are not Kage level. They displayed nothing that would make them Kages. Hashi's mukoton was weaker than Tenzo's, who is a jounin. Tobirama did literally nothing except an underwhelming suiton. Yeah you can blame power inflation in part 2, but since their portrayal and feats don't get retconned we must accept them as they were shown - jounin.


----------



## Symmetry (Oct 9, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> I don't know what to tell you. They are not Kage level. They displayed nothing that would make them Kages. Hashi's mukoton was weaker than Tenzo's, who is a jounin. Tobirama did literally nothing except an underwhelming suiton. Yeah you can blame power inflation in part 2, but since their portrayal and feats don't get retconned we must accept them as they were shown - jounin.




Their portrayal of kage levels did not get retconned. all that got retconned was what kage levels are.

In-universe they are still kage levels.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 9, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Their portrayal of kage levels did not get retconned. all that got retconned was what kage levels are.
> 
> In-universe they are still kage levels.



Call them what you want - Their power levels is jounin.

That's a fact. I don't care what you call them. Call them anything, But going from what they showed they *are not kage level*.


----------



## Symmetry (Oct 9, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Call them what you want - Their power levels is jounin.
> 
> That's a fact. I don't care what you call them. Call them anything, But going from what they showed they *are not kage level*.




I'll just go by what the ANBU said.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 9, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> I'll just go by what the ANBU said.



Yes they are Kages. 

In name only. Not in power.

And if you're debating them on a battle forum their power is paramount. So a couple of unkillable bums they call kages aren't going to matter in alot of match where *actual kages* would.


----------



## Symmetry (Oct 9, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Yes they are Kages.
> 
> In name only. Not in power.
> 
> And if you're debating them on a battle forum their power is paramount. So a couple of unkillable bums they call kages aren't going to matter in alot of match where *actual kages* would.




They say this is what it means to be on the kage level. It’s very explicit.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 9, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> They say this is what it means to be on the kage level. It’s very explicit.



Sure.

It's still not kage level, at least not now. You can believe the ANBU didn't know what they are talking about.

Regardless tiny mukutons and underwhelming suitons is not a kage thing.

You can call them kages all you want. They are not kages in a fight. Demonstrated as such.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Symmetry (Oct 9, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Sure.
> 
> It's still not kage level, at least not now. You can believe the ANBU didn't know what they are talking about.
> 
> ...




I doubt an ANBU is wrong about this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 9, 2019)

Two Canadians arguing and neither said sorry so far.





*Spoiler*: __ 



I am joking btw, if it wasn't obvious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 9, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> I doubt an ANBU is wrong about this.



They are obviously.


----------



## Symmetry (Oct 9, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> They are obviously.




Doubtful. Lore wise they were said said to be kage level and that’s what we were told to gauge them as. It doesn’t get more clear then that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (Oct 10, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Wrong thread


That wasnt supposed to be a worst statement submission.

Pain being > SM Naruto should be a nobrainer yet here we are.


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Oct 10, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> I don't know what to tell you. They are not Kage level. They displayed nothing that would make them Kages. Hashi's mukoton was weaker than Tenzo's, who is a jounin. Tobirama did literally nothing except an underwhelming suiton. Yeah you can blame power inflation in part 2, but since their portrayal and feats don't get retconned we must accept them as they were shown - jounin.


No, this is objectively an incorrect way to view things. They're literally stated to be Kage level in both the manga and the databook. So they're Kage level, that's all that needs to be said. Their feats being less impressive or below Kage level based on Part 2 power inflation doesn't retcon them out of being Kage level. All that means is that they get a power inflation boost as well, just like Hiruzen did. Power inflation doesn't pick and choose who it affects, it affects all characters in the verse. Saying they aren't Kage level anymore because their feats from P1 don't match the feats of Kages in P2 is an idiotic argument. Of course they don't, because power inflation didn't exist then. So the logical thing to do is give them the same boost that Hiruzen got in P2. It's really that simple. The explanation we got in P2 about them being weaker was to explain why old Hiruzen could contend with them, not to explain why they aren't Kage level anymore. Repeatedly saying they aren't Kage level anymore is just a strict denial of canon and authorial intent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Oct 10, 2019)

Hashirama & Tobirama were kage level compared to part 1 standards... 
the scale in part 2 is obviously different...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (Oct 10, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Hashirama & Tobirama were kage level compared to part 1 standards...


this

People gotta keep in mind that Utakata/Itachi were arguably the strongest characters we've seen in P1.

just looking at P1 itself we hardly had anyone really powerful in the story, Old Hiruzen was arguably a top tier and Kakashi a fairly high high tier

shit just changed a lot since then


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 10, 2019)

Isaiah13000 said:


> No, this is objectively an incorrect way to view things. They're literally stated to be Kage level in both the manga and the databook. So they're Kage level, that's all that needs to be said. Their feats being less impressive or below Kage level based on Part 2 power inflation doesn't retcon them out of being Kage level. All that means is that they get a power inflation boost as well, just like Hiruzen did. Power inflation doesn't pick and choose who it affects, it affects all characters in the verse. Saying they aren't Kage level anymore because their feats from P1 don't match the feats of Kages in P2 is an idiotic argument. Of course they don't, because power inflation didn't exist then. So the logical thing to do is give them the same boost that Hiruzen got in P2. It's really that simple. The explanation we got in P2 about them being weaker was to explain why old Hiruzen could contend with them, not to explain why they aren't Kage level anymore. Repeatedly saying they aren't Kage level anymore is just a strict denial of canon and authorial intent.



KAGE IS NOT A POWER LEVEL IT'S A TITLE.

You can call a jounin level ninja a kage. That doesn't stop them from being jounins.

The FANDOM uses the term kage to describe those who have progressed beyond jounin BUT THE MANGA DOES NOT. So when the manga say "kage" it doesn't necessarily mean they are automatically X power.

They can be called kages all day. They *displayed jounin level ability*. As a result, here in a battledome, they are jounins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 10, 2019)

JayK said:


> this
> 
> People gotta keep in mind that Utakata/Itachi were arguably the strongest characters we've seen in P1.
> 
> ...


We've seen Utakata in P1?


----------



## JayK (Oct 10, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> We've seen Utakata in P1?


Weird, had Utakata appear to me in a PTSD (post t0xeus stress syndrome) flashback in Part 1.

Just swap him for Kurama then.


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Oct 10, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> KAGE IS NOT A POWER LEVEL IT'S A TITLE.
> 
> You can call a jounin level ninja a kage. That doesn't stop them from being jounins.
> 
> ...


  So the basis of your argument is incorrect, because the series does use "Kage level" to describe certain opponents. Furthermore: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




*Link Removed**Link Removed*

*#26: A different level — The ninjutsu of the Hokage*

There are multiple categories of ninjutsu, such as Water Release and Earth Release but essentially, whether those techniques may or may not be activated is influenced by the terrain, and using Water Release someplace where there is no water is nearly impossible. O*nly shinobi with Hokage-class levels of mastery may free themselves from this law of Nature.*

*A Hokage’s ninjutsu stand on a whole other level.* This hijutsu [Wood Release] is a legend among legends. There’s no one in Konoha who doesn’t know about it.


 There is literally no way this can all be interpreted as "They're merely jonin level in ability, but we say this is Hokage level because they're just jonin who became Hokage". This is straight up telling you that the Hokage's jutsu are above the jutsu of anyone else ranked below them. It is actually an established level, so yes the Edos are Kage level.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 10, 2019)

Isaiah13000 said:


> I've covered all of this in my initial post as well. So we're gonna have to agree to disagree I guess, cause I can see I won't convince you and you won't convince me this. No point in going in circles endlessly.



Yes I know you have said this before and I had already debunked it.

Kage is a title.

Jounin is a level.

Pointing out they are called kages (a title) doesn't shed any light on their power level. The premise is flawed from the beginning because it is the fandom that breaks jounins from kages as a *level*. 

Due to the fact they would be recognized as a kage regardless of what they did we need to judge them by their performance which is decidedly jounin level.

You can call them kages, because they are. However they performed like jounins.

It's just how it is.


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 10, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Projecting much? You mean what Kakashi does all over you all night long?
> 
> oh I’m sorry did I say Kakashi, I mean the man you pay to say he’s Kakashi


This guy clearly has issues


----------



## Turrin (Oct 10, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> This guy clearly has issues


Nah pretty sure it’s this guy...


----------



## Symmetry (Oct 10, 2019)

Isaiah13000 said:


> No, this is objectively an incorrect way to view things. They're literally stated to be Kage level in both the manga and the databook. So they're Kage level, that's all that needs to be said. Their feats being less impressive or below Kage level based on Part 2 power inflation doesn't retcon them out of being Kage level. All that means is that they get a power inflation boost as well, just like Hiruzen did. Power inflation doesn't pick and choose who it affects, it affects all characters in the verse. Saying they aren't Kage level anymore because their feats from P1 don't match the feats of Kages in P2 is an idiotic argument. Of course they don't, because power inflation didn't exist then. So the logical thing to do is give them the same boost that Hiruzen got in P2. It's really that simple. The explanation we got in P2 about them being weaker was to explain why old Hiruzen could contend with them, not to explain why they aren't Kage level anymore. Repeatedly saying they aren't Kage level anymore is just a strict denial of canon and authorial intent.




 Not to mention they were pressuring someone stronger then the current five kage.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 10, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Not to mention they were pressuring someone stronger then the current five kage



People gotta stop overrating the trashcan named Hiruzen man

Legit any of the Gokage kick his ass


----------



## MaruUchiha (Oct 11, 2019)

WorldsWrongest said:


> People gotta stop overrating the trashcan named Hiruzen man
> 
> Legit any of the Gokage kick his ass


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 11, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Says literally anything


Yeah thats pretty disgusting

Ngl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artistwannabe (Oct 11, 2019)

I have no idea how one can be able to age so much as to become garbage tier compared to his supposed "prime", said to be the strongest of the 5 kage, and stronger than the previous hokage. One should look, and just ask himself "Is he really THAT strong?" Especially when we've seen *NOTHING* on that level to suggest the hype holds true.


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 11, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> I have no idea how one can be able to age so much as to become garbage tier compared to his supposed "prime", said to be the strongest of the 5 kage, and stronger than the previous hokage. One should look, and just ask himself "Is he really THAT strong?" Especially when we've seen *NOTHING* on that level to suggest the hype holds true.


Print this and read this when you're 60 years old and you'll laugh 

Aging is pain in the ass


----------



## Trojan (Oct 11, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> I have no idea how one can be able to age so much as to become garbage tier compared to his supposed "prime", said to be the strongest of the 5 kage, and stronger than the previous hokage. One should look, and just ask himself "Is he really THAT strong?" Especially when we've seen *NOTHING* on that level to suggest the hype holds true.


Well, he was barely given the chance to show his strength tho... 
it's not like we have seen him in X amount of battles, and he sucked or something... :V


----------



## Artistwannabe (Oct 11, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Print this and read this when you're 60 years old and you'll laugh
> 
> Aging is pain in the ass


Let's be honest, I won't remember anything about this when I'm 60


----------



## Artistwannabe (Oct 11, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Well, he was barely given the chance to show his strength tho...
> it's not like we have seen him in X amount of battles, and he sucked or something... :V


I agree we should've seen more of him, maybe a little spin-off manga or smth. Really interested to see Kishimoto's current stance on "Prime Hiruzen"


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 11, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> I have no idea how one can be able to age so much as to become garbage tier compared to his supposed "prime", said to be the strongest of the 5 kage, and stronger than the previous hokage. One should look, and just ask himself "Is he really THAT strong?" Especially when we've seen *NOTHING* on that level to suggest the hype holds true.



The worst of it was the Edo Kages. Kishi wanked all of them EXCEPT Hiruzen.

WHAT THE FUCK KISHI!


----------



## Artistwannabe (Oct 11, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> The worst of it was the Edo Kages. Kishi wanked all of them EXCEPT Hiruzen.
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK KISHI!


I wanted to see him revived young!!!!


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 11, 2019)

Hiruzen's Goton and Enma feats in WA as well as him partially dodging Gudodama extensions were very impressive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 11, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Hiruzen's Goton and Enma feats in WA


Nah


t0xeus said:


> him partially dodging Gudodama extensions were very impressive


Nah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Oct 11, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> I wanted to see him revived young!!!!


the manga wouldn't be able to handle it...


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 11, 2019)

If we saw Prime Hiruzen revived as an Edo in the WA I can personally guarantee nothing would have changed

We would have seen Hiruzen perform exactly the same, as being an Edo essentially elminates the weaknesses of being an old man for him anyway

Basically make Goton a Juuton and there ya go, youve got Prime Hiruzen


----------



## Symmetry (Oct 11, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> I have no idea how one can be able to age so much as to become garbage tier compared to his supposed "prime"




Have you ever seen a seventy year old vs a 20 year old? Hiruzen shouldn't be doing shit past 50 tbh. although even at seventy he was a beast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 11, 2019)

Nobody:

Turrin: Jounin level Kakashi shoved Bush down my mother


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Oct 11, 2019)

Someone make a worst posters in the NBD... Can't be me I'm too nice


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 11, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Someone make a worst posters in the NBD... Can't be me I'm too nice


Itd sure be a hilarious read no matter who makes it

No doubts there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 11, 2019)

Turrin said:


> I’m trying to get some help, but the lasik just can’t seem to fix my eyes after seeing what you do to Kakashi in every post. He screams, no, you tell him you’ll be the Kage to his Jonin; and oh god what are you doing to his D, I’m going to throw up


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 11, 2019)

Santoryu said:


>



Uh....what happened to your new avatar?

[HASHTAG]#exposed[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 11, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Uh....what happened to your new avatar?
> 
> [HASHTAG]#exposed[/HASHTAG]



Put your clothes back on


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 11, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Put your clothes back on



How many fucking times do I have to tell you?

I always post in the nude.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 11, 2019)

Santoryu said:


>



this is actually so funny


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 11, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> How many fucking times do I have to tell you?
> 
> I always post in the nude.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Oct 11, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Moving Danzo is an effect on his physical existence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have taken into consideration everything you said, but after reviewing the battle and seeing instances like this


Were Danzo is Susanoo's doll and is not able to free himself using Izanagi from Susanoo's grasp until it kills him, I am not convinced he is gonna be faring any different vs Kamui. 

The fact remains he only showed to be able to use it to respawn elsewhere when killed, and ambiguous locations while at that.

Obito's comment about him having an incomplete version makes more sense that way.

However you have convinced me that there is a good chance perhaps an Izanagi user at it's full potential could perhaps come back.

I was mistaken when saying it's a straight up counter as a fact, so I would leave it up to the air now and say I find it unlikely Danzo can negate it but a full Izanagi user could perhaps do it.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 11, 2019)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> He already had Izanagi activated lol
> 
> Susanoo grabbing him is the exact moment to use Izanagi.



Why would he activate the rewrite before he loses the fight? The rewrite costs an eye.

Your premise makes zero sense.



> The jutsu doesn't have to transport his physical body back from the dead,



Except we see that it does transport his physical body.

So we know it can.



> just his soul, if it even gets to the impure world in the first place.



Either or defeats your premise.

Either it can teleport him or he he get a rewrite before any permanent effect takes place. Both are > Kamui.



> Obito states what an Izanagi user should be able to do.



Yes, anything.



> He then said Danzo had an incomplete version.



Yes, probably the 1 minute time limit because as far as rewriting reality it never failed.



> Hell Izanagi is hyped to be able to change whole battles, and rewriting reality beyond the user, which is beyond Danzo's shown usage.



It is but not beyond negging kamui, which is all that matter here.



> Izanagi'ng himself when grasped to blindside Sasuke, instead of waiting to be killed, is the logical choice.



This is just a straight wanktastic argument.

WHY WOULD HE WASTE A REWRITE BEFORE HE LOSES?

It's simply ridiculous. Hey let's just rewrite for no fucking reason and waste an eye.

Obviously the most logical action is to wait until you have lost the fight before you rewrite.

Come on man.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Oct 12, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Why would he activate the rewrite before he loses the fight? The rewrite costs an eye.
> 
> Your premise makes zero sense.



I'll get to that below.



> Except we see that it does transport his physical body.
> 
> So we know it can.



 His physical body doesn't go the afterlife.



> Either it can teleport him or he he get a rewrite before any permanent effect takes place. Both are > Kamui.



Bringing back his soul from the dead is not the same as physically teleporting his body across dimensions.



> Yes, anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, probably the 1 minute time limit because as far as rewriting reality it never failed.



No, it's about skill because even Uchiha users couldn't make it last 1 min, which he achieved through Hashirama's cells.

That didn't increase his skill with it though.



> It is but not beyond negging kamui, which is all that matter here.



No.



> This is just a straight wanktastic argument.
> 
> WHY WOULD HE WASTE A REWRITE BEFORE HE LOSES?
> 
> ...



Danzo can use Izanagi as many times as he pleases during the 1 minute window, it's not a 1 time use per eye.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 12, 2019)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> I'll get to that below.
> 
> 
> 
> His physical body doesn't go the afterlife.



It goes somewhere or maybe it just becomes unreal?



> Bringing back his soul from the dead is not the same as physically teleporting his body across dimensions.



Who cares? We *see him teleporting*.



> No, it's about skill because even Uchiha users couldn't make it last 1 min, which he achieved through Hashirama's cells.



Again, who cares. Whatever his "drawback" was it didn't prevent Izanagi from functioning perfectly as far as we know.



> No.



Look just because you woke up one day and decided the wank of the week is kamui hardcounters izanagi doesn't make it true.

Danzo gets to *rewrite events to suit his needs*. That would include kamui warps.



> Danzo can use Izanagi as many times as he pleases during the 1 minute window, it's not a 1 time use per eye.



Sure. He can negate multiple kamui attempts within that minute.

Regardless you didn't answer anything. Your premise is that Danzo didn't rewrite when grabbed by Susanoo. The counter to that is why would he rewrite when he hasn't lost yet? Answer - he wouldn't, meaning your premise simply makes no sense. You are asking for a rewrite when one isn't necessary as "proof" he cannot rewrite, but that's obviously nonsense.


----------



## Omote (Oct 12, 2019)

100 pages!

Omote solos neg diff


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 12, 2019)

Nobody:
Literally Nobody:

Trashin: Bush diving!


----------



## JayK (Oct 12, 2019)

Turrin: everybody is so asshurt

also Turrin: gosh I'm so asshurt, I'll report everybodies threads to mods


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 12, 2019)

Turrin: You guys are obsessed with Kakashi

Also Turrin: Kakashi's D


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Oct 12, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> It goes somewhere or maybe it just becomes unreal?





> Who cares? We *see him teleporting*.



You see him being recomposed at different random locations.




> Again, who cares. Whatever his "drawback" was it didn't prevent Izanagi from functioning perfectly as far as we know.



Izanagi has uses beyond Danzo's feats. Reviving others, creating objects from one's imagination, etc..

His use so far has been discarding damage/death



> Look just because you woke up one day and decided the wank of the week is kamui hardcounters izanagi doesn't make it true.



Yes it does.



> Danzo gets to *rewrite events to suit his needs*. That would include kamui warps.



All his limited Izanagi allows him to rewrite is damage to himself.

Rewriting full events, affecting others and materializing stuff/living beings is what Izanagi actually does.



> Sure. He can negate multiple kamui attempts within that minute.
> 
> Regardless you didn't answer anything. Your premise is that Danzo didn't rewrite when grabbed by Susanoo. The counter to that is why would he rewrite when he hasn't lost yet? Answer - he wouldn't, meaning your premise simply makes no sense. You are asking for a rewrite when one isn't necessary as "proof" he cannot rewrite, but that's obviously nonsense.



This is what you said



> WHY WOULD HE WASTE A REWRITE BEFORE HE LOSES?
> 
> It's simply ridiculous. Hey let's just rewrite for no fucking reason and waste an eye.
> 
> Obviously the most logical action is to wait until you have lost the fight before you rewrite.



You hinged on the idea he simply didn't respawn as to not waste an eye, which we know it's not true. Izanagi can be used as many times as possible during that 1 minute, and he was shown to use it and try and blindside Sasuke every single time as fast as possible. 

It was a battle of stamina and resilience as Obito stated.

Furthermore he was fully trapped and screwed at that point, he lost the moment Susanoo took hold of him.

Yet he is not able to respawn until he actually gets killed.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 12, 2019)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> You see him being recomposed at different random locations.



AKA teleportation.



> Izanagi has uses beyond Danzo's feats.



It does, but for the purposes of this discussion those uses are not relevant.



> Yes it does.



Only in your wanktastic dreams.



> All his limited Izanagi allows him to rewrite is damage to himself.



Obito disagrees.

"Anything disadvantageous to the caster, damage or even death, can be rewritten as a dream."

"Anything" goes beyond the non canon limitation you would like to apply in order to support your disproven premise.



> This is what you said
> 
> 
> 
> You hinged on the idea he simply didn't respawn as to not waste an eye, which we know it's not true.



No.

I said - "WHY WOULD HE WASTE A REWRITE BEFORE HE LOSES?"

The premise is about him losing. Even if he doesn't lose an eye there is still no reason for him to rewrite *until he loses*.



> Furthermore he was fully trapped and screwed at that point, he lost the moment Susanoo took hold of him.



Danzo doesn't know that. Plus why would he unnecessarily tip his hand?

This is simply desperation to ignore the logical implications of the scene, nothing more.



> Yet he is not able to respawn until he actually gets killed.



Conjecture. Simply an unproven assumption. We have no reason to assume he would respawn until it was necessary.

Can Danzo teleport? Yup.

*Link Removed*
*Link Removed*

Does Danzo "need" to die before enacting a rewrite? Nope according to Obito he can rewrite any disadvantage *he wants*.

*Link Removed*

You are also ignoring that it is implied by Obito the a rewrite is a form of save state since it's the caster that *chooses* when it happens and isn't some automatic trigger.

Everything about the jutsu suggests it would rewrite a kamui warp.

And why wouldn't it? You would need to be guzzling some serious wank juice to assume Kamui hard counters *reality manipulation*.


----------



## Azula (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 13, 2019)

Azula said:


>


George scuba?

Well thats just silly


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Oct 13, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> George scuba?
> 
> Well thats just silly


Bush diving aka turrin's go to jab against "kakashi wankers"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 13, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Bush diving aka turrin's go to jab against "kakashi wankers"


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 13, 2019)

I'm partial to this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 13, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> I'm partial to this one.


That only works when youre debating with Clark kent tho


----------



## MaruUchiha (Oct 15, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> Neji would skull fuck any version of sauc pre rikudou power up.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Oct 15, 2019)

THAT IS BEYOND BAD.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Oct 15, 2019)

He meant kid Neji btw


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 15, 2019)

I dont know if i should rep you for spreading the truth or neg you for forgeting to mention that i was talking about genin Neji


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 15, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> He meant kid Neji btw


Oh shit you beat me to it take the reps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 15, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> Oh shit you beat me to it take the reps



That's a very lewd sounding rep gift.... 

"TAKE THE REPS!"


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 15, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> That's a very lewd sounding rep gift....
> 
> "TAKE THE REPS!"


You mean lubrique, you lewd man.


----------



## jesusus (Oct 15, 2019)

Tsunade solos WA Gai and Kakashi.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 15, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> You mean lubrique, you lewd man.



My apologies you lubrique man.


----------



## Symmetry (Oct 15, 2019)

jesusus said:


> Tsunade solos WA Gai and Kakashi.




There’s no way someone said this.


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 15, 2019)

'what's the fuck'


----------



## MaruUchiha (Oct 16, 2019)

"EMS Sasuke mid diffs Nagato"


WanksSasuke said:


> Use Juubito Sasuje and he solos mid diff


But if you thought that was bad this gem came right after in the same thread


Reddan said:


> Itachi vs Nagato is a high level fight, in which I give the slight edge to Itachi.


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 16, 2019)

'Sasuke mid-diffs. In base he can match Kakashi and with CS he blows him out of the water, add in Manda and Kirin and Kamui prevents this from being low-diff.'


----------



## ZmkSc (Oct 16, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> 'Sasuke mid-diffs. In base he can match Kakashi and with CS he blows him out of the water, add in Manda and Kirin and Kamui prevents this from being low-diff.'


Kamui would miss sasuke and warp a chunck of the difficulty


----------



## Kisame (Oct 16, 2019)

ZmkSc said:


> Kamui would miss sasuke and warp a chunck of the difficulty


Yup, Kamui or bust as usual.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 16, 2019)

3,000 posts...Hot damn we hate each other


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 17, 2019)

MS Izuna = VOTE EMS Madara + Kurama


Seraphoenix said:


> Izuna who was just as strong as Madara lost to Tobirama, who is inferior to Minato. Minato is just way too fast for Madara.





Seraphoenix said:


> Minato's striking speed is far faster than Tobirama. The same Tobi who killed Izuna, who was Madara's equal


He fucking doubles down on it too


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 17, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> MS Izuna = VOTE EMS Madara + Kurama
> 
> 
> 
> He fucking doubles down on it too


Wew lad I said there is not much difference between EMS Madara and essentially MS Madara. EMS only combines the two powers and removes blindness . How you got to that meaning plus kyuubi shows I'm dealing with someone without basic reading comprehension.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Oct 17, 2019)

This is officially my favorite place to be throwing shots like alcohol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 18, 2019)

Seraphoenix said:


> Wew lad I said there is not much difference between EMS Madara and essentially MS Madara.


Look another one

He actually thinks this is any better

Wow


Seraphoenix said:


> How you got to that meaning plus kyuubi


Well I mean you legit argued Madara with Kyuubi was losing in that thread dude

You essentially argued that the addition of EMS and Kurama to MS Madaras power wasnt sufficent to close the gap that Tobirama and by extension Minato had over Izuna cuz “mS iZuNa Is Ems mAdAraS EquAl”

All of which is asinine logic

You also think Minato is capable of soloing Kurama when its canon fact that he cant


Seraphoenix said:


> I'm dealing with someone without basic reading comprehension.


Oh wow

You stole my line

Cute


----------



## Serene Grace (Oct 18, 2019)

hbcaptain said:


> KCM Naruto can barely dodge V2 Ei's Shunshin



@Hussain @Android 

Our golden boy is at it again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Oct 18, 2019)

he hates the fuck out of Naruto, and always undermine his feats & abilities. It comes to no surprise... 

Meanwhile, if itachi were to step on an ant, he will make it the best feat ever


----------



## jesusus (Oct 18, 2019)

Turrin's statements could fill an entire book.


----------



## Android (Oct 19, 2019)

Hussain said:


> he hates the fuck out of Naruto,


Yup, add to that he's just really awful at interpreting the manga. 

And I mean REALLY awful.


----------



## Android (Oct 19, 2019)

Naemlis Orez said:


> I think Base Gai moved close to V2 speeds so he is a match for Hidan


Don't know which is worse, base Gai being close to V2 level speed, or the fact that it requires THAT much speed to match Hidan


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 19, 2019)

Android said:


> Don't know which is worse, base Gai being close to V2 level speed, or the fact that it requires THAT much speed to match Hidan


Base Guy matches rinnegan Obito with hashi dna upgrades in cqc fight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Android (Oct 19, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> Base Guy matches rinnegan Obito with hashi dna upgrades in cqc fight.


And ? 

At NO point in the manga (including the fight with Obito) base Gai moved anywhere near V1 speed let alone V2. Obito himself NEVER moved at V2 speed level until he absorbed the Juubi. 

So I'm not sure how does that proves what that terrible statement.


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 19, 2019)

Android said:


> And ?
> 
> At NO point in the manga (including the fight with Obito) base Gai moved anywhere near V1 speed let alone V2. Obito himself NEVER moved at V2 speed level until he absorbed the Juubi.
> 
> So I'm not sure how does that proves what that terrible statement.


Prove it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Android (Oct 19, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> Prove it.


No I won't waste my time.


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 19, 2019)

"Your thread has been locked because you did not specify the location etc"

For a thread of the "Weakest who beats.." type which almost always implies neutral setting

 interesting reasoning for a lock by a m*d

Edit:
Also
"Weakest who beats 3T Madara"
"SUIGETSU"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stonaem (Oct 19, 2019)

@Android 
C'mon, i implied i wasnt sure. 

And was it not base Gai who was smacking Susy Mady around before launching a Hirudora at him? 
If so, then shouldn't it require V2 speeds to dance like that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Android (Oct 19, 2019)

Naemlis Orez said:


> And was it not base Gai who was smacking Susy Mady around before launching a Hirudora at him?


No. He was in the 7th Gate.


----------



## Stonaem (Oct 19, 2019)

Android said:


> No. He was in the 7th Gate.


Huh? 

Has he never launched a Hirudora in base?


----------



## hbcaptain (Oct 19, 2019)

this whole post



Naemlis Orez said:


> SANDaime, Rasa, Gaara
> Minato, Tsunade, Hiruzen (Enma)
> Gengetsu, Yagura, Mei
> Mu, Ohnoki
> ...


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 19, 2019)

Naemlis Orez said:


> Huh?
> 
> Has he never launched a Hirudora in base?


No

It was an art error


----------



## Stonaem (Oct 19, 2019)

Thank for the info, I'll  amend the relevant post


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 19, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> No
> 
> It was an art error


Prove it


----------



## Android (Oct 19, 2019)

Naemlis Orez said:


> Huh?
> 
> Has he never launched a Hirudora in base?


That's like asking has Naruto ever launched a Bijuu Bomb in base ...


----------



## Stonaem (Oct 19, 2019)

Android said:


> That's like asking has Naruto ever launched a Bijuu Bomb in base ...


Arguement i heard was that Hirudora simply requires the hand shape and projection speed. So Base Hirudora will be much weaker, but still have same effect. 

And Naruto should be able to launch a TBB in base, he'd  just take slightly longer to gather and mix the energies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 19, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> Prove it


Listed as Eight Gates technique in DB


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 19, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Listed as Eight Gates technique in DB


DB is self contradictory.


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 19, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> DB is self contradictory.


Prove that


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 19, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Prove that


Raikiri and Chidori being listed as separate techniques and then on Raikiri being said that it got nickname chidori for the sound btw same was stated in manga so Kabutowari being able to crash all defenses Yata Mirror being able to stop all attacks


----------



## hbcaptain (Oct 19, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> Raikiri and Chidori being listed as separate techniques and then on Raikiri being said that it got nickname chidori for the sound btw same was stated in manga so Kabutowari being able to crash all defenses Yata Mirror being able to stop all attacks


The manga itself is full of contradictions, so stop please.


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 19, 2019)

hbcaptain said:


> The manga itself is full of contradictions, so stop please.


In manga those contractions come from characters and characters being wrong is just fine. That's why we use feats and call people who like Itachi and Minato wankers.


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 19, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> Raikiri and Chidori being listed as separate techniques and then on Raikiri being said that it got nickname chidori for the sound btw same was stated in manga so Kabutowari being able to crash all defenses Yata Mirror being able to stop all attacks


1) Yes it becomes called Raikiri and ups in ranking for its reputation. That's not a contradiction?
2) When did Kabutowari fail to penetrate defense? Post scans please..
3) When did Yata Mirror fail to block something? Also please refer me to a manga panel, really interested in this one


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Oct 19, 2019)

All the replies on "Am I *insert character* wanker?" 

Iknowyoufuckinglying


----------



## hbcaptain (Oct 19, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> In manga those contractions come from characters and characters being wrong is just fine. That's why we use feats and call people who like Itachi and Minato wankers.


Feats contradict themselves in the manga. Hence's why using feats alone is not working.


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 19, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> 1) Yes it becomes called Raikiri and ups in ranking for its reputation. That's not a contradiction?
> 2) When did Kabutowari fail to penetrate defense? Post scans please..
> 3) When did Yata Mirror fail to block something? Also please refer me to a manga panel, really interested in this one


1)No it is literally same technique named Raikiri and given nickname.
2)Those two statements contradict each other and i don't know what you are trying to achieve but your last post gave me headache.
It is like talking to a small child.
So if Kabutowari can brake any defense and Yata mirror can block any attack what happens if you hit Yatata Mirror with it ? Is this going to become googling the google thing ?


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 19, 2019)

hbcaptain said:


> Feats contradict themselves in the manga.


Examples please.


----------



## Android (Oct 19, 2019)

Naemlis Orez said:


> Arguement i heard was that Hirudora simply requires the hand shape and projection speed. So Base Hirudora will be much weaker, but still have same effect.
> 
> And Naruto should be able to launch a TBB in base, he'd  just take slightly longer to gather and mix the energies


..............

Let's put the mental gymnastics aside for a second. Gai was NOT in base when he attacked Madara who said (before Gai rushed him) that Gai opened up the 7th Gate.

That's all you need to know.


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 19, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> 1)No it is literally same technique named Raikiri and given nickname.
> 2)Those two statements contradict each other and i don't know what you are trying to achieve but your last post gave me headache.
> It is like talking to a small child.
> So if Kabutowari can brake any defense and Yata mirror can block any attack what happens if you hit Yatata Mirror with it ? Is this going to become googling the google thing ?


1) That's not a contradiction. Two same techniques can be listed seperately if they have different name, show me where it says in databook that techniques will be listed only once if the mechanics behind the jutsu are same

2) It's a hyperbole, jesus
Show me an actual fact that is not hyperbole or a metaphore that has been contradicted


----------



## hbcaptain (Oct 19, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> Examples please.


-Bee needed an 8 tailed V1 cloak to match RCM A's strengh against the false Kisame, yet he overpowered V2 Ei in base.
-since Base Bee is physically stronger than V2 Ei according to one of his feats, he should be able to rip the arms of everyone with average strenght like Itachi upon a single contact, yet Itachi managed to block several blows very easily without any damage, the same goes for Sasuke.
-Kakashi whose strenght is only comparable to base Naruto could move inside the gravity dimension while Kaguya and even RSM Naruto wasn't able to move an inch due to the enormous pressure.
etc, etc, etc
That's just a few examples among so many.


----------



## Stonaem (Oct 19, 2019)

hbcaptain said:


> -Bee needed an 8 tailed V1 cloak to match RCM A's strengh against the false Kisame, yet he overpowered V2 Ei in base.
> -since Base Bee is physically stronger than V2 Ei according to one of his feats, he should be able to rip the arms of everyone with average strenght like Itachi upon a single contact, yet Itachi managed to block several blows very easily without any damage, the same goes for Sasuke.
> -Kakashi whose strenght is only comparable to base Naruto could move inside the gravity dimension while Kaguya and even RSM Naruto wasn't able to move an inch due to the enormous pressure.
> etc, etc, etc
> That's just a few examples among so many.


- to comfortably match him, without putting in too much or too little,  also can be explained as saving his pride
- against ET Itachi where the damageto his arms would be meaningless, on top of their lack of KI since they we still talking and simply needed him to not kill them
- likely that the dimension weighs down chakra

I wont say theres no contradiction, but more often than not its faulty explanation, bias and psychologist fallacy that leads folks to think there's  contradiction in specific cases.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Android (Oct 19, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Sasuke and Itachi win due to matchup. Itachi doesn't use Totsuka Blade on just anyone, but he definitely would use it in this match against Kurama avatar


> BSM Naruto has a sensory power that could track a JJ 
> Minato has Hiraishin and reflexes on par with V2 A speed.
> Troll thinks Totsuka is a threat.

[HASHTAG]#AllOfMyLoLZ[/HASHTAG]


----------



## MaruUchiha (Oct 19, 2019)

Android said:


> > BSM Naruto has a sensory power that could track a JJ


Htf is Naruto supposed to dodge Totsuka Blade while he's in Kurama avatar? Besides, dodging Totsuka Blade is baseless. Nagato who had just got done reacting to v2 B's speed with 0 difficulty couldn't even mentally react to Totsuka Blade


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 19, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Htf is Naruto supposed to dodge Totsuka Blade while he's in Kurama avatar? Besides, dodging Totsuka Blade is baseless. Nagato who had just got done reacting to v2 B's speed with 0 difficulty couldn't even mentally react to Totsuka Blade


Everything in this post is asinine

ngl


----------



## Symmetry (Oct 19, 2019)

Deidara can just fly away from fire style toad flame bomb.


----------



## Android (Oct 20, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Htf is Naruto supposed to dodge Totsuka Blade while he's in Kurama avatar? Besides, dodging Totsuka Blade is baseless. Nagato who had just got done reacting to v2 B's speed with 0 difficulty couldn't even mentally react to Totsuka Blade


A guy who can read the speed of a JJ and tag him using his heavy Avatar won't have any trouble dodge or grabing the hand that holds the sword. Nagato's reflexes are blow that of Naruto, he was blinded by the dust and his sensory powers were not used.

But if you somehow think Itachi and Nagato are JJ speed tier let me know right now so I can fucking humiliate you in front of everybody here in NBD.


----------



## Android (Oct 20, 2019)

"This Naruto

..... is weaker than healthy Nagato"

This day keeps getting worse


----------



## Symmetry (Oct 20, 2019)

Base jiriaya and Orochimaru are equals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame (Oct 20, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Base jiriaya and Orochimaru are equals.


Who said it?


----------



## Symmetry (Oct 20, 2019)

Shark said:


> Who said it?



I don’t like to call out there by name. No witch hunts from me


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 20, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Base jiriaya and Orochimaru are equals.



Not that controversial or bad to be honest. Was relatively  accurate for a majority of the manga up until Oro got his white zetsu body.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame (Oct 20, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Not that controversial or bad to be honest. Was relatively  accurate for a majority of the manga up until Oro got his white zetsu body.


Why wouldn't SM be included?


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 20, 2019)

Shark said:


> Why wouldn't SM be included?



Why would it?


----------



## Kisame (Oct 20, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Why would it?


I don't see why it wouldn't be included since he's always had it.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 20, 2019)

Shark said:


> I don't see why it wouldn't be included since he's always had it.



Who said he *always* had it?


----------



## Android (Oct 20, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Base jiriaya and Orochimaru are equals.


While I don't exactly agree with this, it's not even that bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Symmetry (Oct 20, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Who said he *always* had it?




He definetly had it in part one where he introduces himself as a toad sage


----------



## Zero890 (Oct 20, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> He definetly had it in part one where he introduces himself as a toad sage



Due to his conexion with toads just like Tsunade is called the slug princess.



Shark said:


> I don't see why it wouldn't be included since he's always had it.



You include ET?


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 20, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> He definetly had it in part one where he introduces himself as a toad sage



The reputations of the Sannin being "equals" is a result of the war where Jiraiya did not have sage mode yet. (Nagato was not aware of it's existence/also Tsunade did not yet have Byakugou)

Anyway the point is two fold - Firstly, Oro's immortality jutsu cost him his vitality making him presumably weaker than if he had a useful body. So even tho Oro is broken as far as damage soak, overall he isn't much ahead of base Tsunade or Jiraiya. (wouldn't even put him a tier ahead)

Secondly Jiraiya's Sage Mode puts ahead of base Oro, so equality arguments don't work that way either.

Looking at the Sannin the scope of jutsu, combat proficiency and overall ability they are in the same tier. So if one says "base X equals base Y" I simply can't look at that and think "That's one of the worst statements of all time!" because it's not actually that bad.

So at the end of the day they are relatively equal in base as ninjas even if Oro might have matchup advantages against Jiraiya. (until Oro gets his WZ body)


----------



## Symmetry (Oct 20, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> him his vitality making him presumably weaker than if he had a useful body.



Only when he is nearing the end of the three years. It’s not constant. When he isn’t sick with experiments his physicals are presumably better since he enhanced his body, such as gaining slither snake mode for speed. He also experimented with all five chakra natures and forbidden jutsu.



ShinAkuma said:


> Secondly Jiraiya's Sage Mode puts ahead of base Oro



If so it’s by a little bit, and hydra equals it out. Jman himself was wary to fight Orochimaru, and he knew he had sage mode.


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 20, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Only when he is nearing the end of the three years. It’s not constant. When he isn’t sick with experiments his physicals are presumably better since he enhanced his body, such as gaining slither snake mode for speed. He also experimented with all five chakra natures and forbidden jutsu.
> 
> 
> 
> If so it’s by a little bit, and hydra equals it out. Jman himself was wary to fight Orochimaru, and he knew he had sage mode.


How is hydra equal to sm ? Its shit.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 20, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Only when he is nearing the end of the three years. It’s not constant.



I think because he never achieved the ideal body he was always at some disadvantage vs his original body.



> When he isn’t sick with experiments his physicals are presumably better since he enhanced his body, such as gaining slither snake mode for speed. He also experimented with all five chakra natures and forbidden jutsu.



His jutsu range got better sure, but he never got a body as good as his own up until white zetsu. 



> If so it’s by a little bit, and hydra equals it out. Jman himself was wary to fight Orochimaru, and he knew he had sage mode.



Being wary just mean you're smart. Oro is a great example of this as he is never wary but continually got his ass rocked by Itachi.

Don't conflate precaution or lack there of with power.


----------



## Symmetry (Oct 20, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> How is hydra equal to sm ? Its shit.



It’s not, but base oro > base Jman so it equals out. Oro gets a smaller buff but he starts out stronger then Jman before buffs are added


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 20, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> It’s not, but base oro > base Jman so it equals out. Oro gets a smaller buff but he starts out stronger then Jman before buffs are added


Oro turns into fatass monster
Jiraya casts yomi numa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Symmetry (Oct 20, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> I think because he never achieved the ideal body he was always at some disadvantage vs his original body.



This is never stated. You’d think hiruzen or Orochimaru would comment on that. In truth with experiments Orochimaru enhanced his body, such as gaining slithering snake mode for enhanced speed. 



ShinAkuma said:


> Being wary just mean you're smart



Jman was about was wary of oro as he was pain. Jman wasn’t wary at all about tsunade, he just flat out said he’d kill her, but aliteracy avoided Orochimaru despite Orochimaru posing a big threat to the leaf.


----------



## Symmetry (Oct 20, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> Oro turns into fatass monster
> Jiraya casts yomi numa




Lightning style should cancel it.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 20, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> This is never stated. You’d think hiruzen or Orochimaru would comment on that. In truth with experiments Orochimaru enhanced his body, such as gaining slithering snake mode for enhanced speed.



Seems clear via his shitty performance and flaccid Edo's.

However if you think he was at full power then it's easier to argue that he and Jiraiya are equals in base.

Don't matter to me.



> Jman was about was wary of oro as he was pain.



Let me stop you right there.

Read this again - Don't conflate precaution or lack there of with power.

Oro himself disproves your entire premise. He's cocky as fuck, get wiped off the map.


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 20, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Lightning style should cancel it.


I would not recommend using lightning while being covered in water. It's like casting fire while being covered in oil

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MaruUchiha (Oct 20, 2019)

Android said:


> "This Naruto
> 
> ..... is weaker than healthy Nagato"
> 
> This day keeps getting worse


Who said this?


----------



## MaruUchiha (Oct 20, 2019)

Fuck it, I'm dumping the whole thread in here


----------



## Kisame (Oct 20, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Who said he *always* had it?


By always I meant since his introduction in part I.


----------



## Kisame (Oct 20, 2019)

Zero890 said:


> You include ET?


No.


----------



## Zero890 (Oct 20, 2019)

Shark said:


> No.





Shark said:


> Why wouldn't SM be included?



It's interesting how Jiraiya's trump card is always part of his portrayal (even if people who know about it can be count with the fingers) but not Oro's ET.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Oct 20, 2019)

Shazam said:


> Immortals Arc Naruto would lose low diff win for Tsunade


----------



## Kisame (Oct 20, 2019)

Zero890 said:


> It's interesting how Jiraiya's trump card is always part of his portrayal (even if people who know about it can be count with the fingers) but not Oro's ET.


- Databook states Hydra is Orochimaru's strongest technique, not ET.
- Orochimaru admits inferiority to Itachi despite Edo Hokage
- Orochimaru is paired with Jiraiya in portrayal or even weaker despite Edo Hokage

So ET is not part of Orochimaru's conventional portrayal.

SM isn't the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shazam (Oct 20, 2019)

Not agreeing with me doesnt mean my statement is wrong lmao


----------



## Zero890 (Oct 20, 2019)

Shark said:


> - Databook states Hydra is Orochimaru's strongest technique, not ET.
> - Orochimaru admits inferiority to Itachi despite Edo Hokage
> - Orochimaru is paired with Jiraiya in portrayal or even weaker despite Edo Hokage



- pre WA ET isn't too strong anyway so i don't see nothing wrong.
- nothing wrong either in fact that affirmation is said by Oro after killed Hiruzen and used ET so he is obviously taking ET into account.
- two things here: or ET is incluided and the Sage Mode as well (their trump cards) or neither of them are incluided. 



Shark said:


> So ET is not part of Orochimaru's conventional portrayal



Hiruzen saw it just a , so Hiruzen is seeing Oro's ET as part of his arsenal. I don't see why the other statements about Oro take away that Jutsu.



Shark said:


> SM isn't the same.



There is no indication that Sage Mode existed until the fight against Pain happened (not even Pain who was his student knew about it). I don't believe at all that the author was already selling us the concept that Jiraiya had a mega powerful transformation.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Oct 20, 2019)

Shazam said:


> Not agreeing with me doesnt mean my statement is wrong lmao


Nope, but claiming Tsunade would win against Wind Naruto with low difficulty is really bad. Wind Naruto > IA Kakashi > BoS Kakashi > Part 1 Kakashi >= Part 1 Kabuto meanwhile Tsunade was actually having trouble against Part 1 Kabuto and eventually even lost to him, but she's beating Wind Naruto with low diff?


----------



## Mindovin (Oct 20, 2019)

Didn't Jiraiya start SM training when he was still a child?


----------



## Shazam (Oct 20, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Nope, but claiming Tsunade would win against Wind Naruto with low difficulty is really bad. Wind Naruto > IA Kakashi > BoS Kakashi > Part 1 Kakashi >= Part 1 Kabuto meanwhile Tsunade was actually having trouble against Part 1 Kabuto and eventually even lost to him, but she's beating Wind Naruto with low diff?



You've got 3 or more members posting the same thing lol Tsunade does low diff IA Naruto.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Oct 20, 2019)

Shazam said:


> You've got 3 or more members posting the same thing lol Tsunade does low diff IA Naruto.


How does more users being wrong make it right? The NBD general consensus is wrong most of the time, does that make it right?


----------



## Shazam (Oct 20, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> How does more users being wrong make it right? The NBD general consensus is wrong most of the time, does that make it right?



Your best reason lies with blood phobia Tsunade. So, no you are the one who is wrong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame (Oct 20, 2019)

Zero890 said:


> - pre WA ET isn't too strong anyway so i don't see nothing wrong.
> - nothing wrong either in fact that affirmation is said by Oro after killed Hiruzen and used ET so he is obviously taking ET into account.
> - two things here: or ET is incluided and the Sage Mode as well (their trump cards) or neither of them are incluided.
> 
> ...


The Edos are stated to be kage level individually, and they don't die, Orochimaru also could have prepped stronger/other shinobi for ET so it's not set.

Hydra being Orochimaru's strongest jutsu indicates ET isn't considered especially when you consider that the gap between Orochimaru and Itachi/Jiraiya is not 2 kage levels otherwise they would low diff him.

Either the author had it planned and it always counted or he thought of it late and it would still not change the portrayal but only act as a new feat. Kinda like how see weren't told Jiraiya could use the jutsu he diff against Pain but we know they're part of his power.


----------



## Shazam (Oct 20, 2019)

@Shark 

How is ET not considered apart of Orochimaru portrayal? 

Have you considered Hashirama's statement about him?


----------



## Kisame (Oct 20, 2019)

Shazam said:


> @Shark
> 
> How is ET not considered apart of Orochimaru portrayal?
> 
> Have you considered Hashirama's statement about him?


What statement?


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 20, 2019)

Shazam said:


> How is ET not considered apart of Orochimaru portrayal?


Because its beyond fucking stupid to allpw Oro to take credit for the ability people well beyond his own capability that he ALSO cannot control 

I would have thought this was incredibly obvious


----------



## Shazam (Oct 20, 2019)

Shark said:


> What statement?



Hashirama telling Hiruzen that he raised a fine shinobi after restraining Tobirama completely using his ET jutsu control. 

I dont understand what you think is required to be "apart of someone's portrayal " in an objective sense

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 20, 2019)

Didn't the war arc specifically go through the trouble of portraying that ET _isn't _part of the summoner's strength (in a portrayal context)? 

These Sannin fans are getting sillier and sillier.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 20, 2019)

Shazam said:


> Hashirama telling Hiruzen that he raised a fine shinobi after restraining Tobirama completely using his ET jutsu control.
> 
> I dont understand what you think is required to be "apart of someone's portrayal " in an objective sense


----------



## X III (Oct 20, 2019)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Didn't the war arc specifically go through the trouble of portraying that ET _isn't _part of the summoner's strength (in a portrayal context)?
> 
> These Sannin fans are getting sillier and sillier.


That's right, don't fall for the Sannin fans' traps. I can't believe that even you questioned DMS Kakashi's ability to stomp Jiraiya. 

Was it Hazuki?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 20, 2019)

X III said:


> That's right, don't fall for the Sannin fans' traps. I can't believe that even you questioned DMS Kakashi's ability to stomp Jiraiya.
> 
> Was it Hazuki?



My thread got trashed, so I might as well admit it was a spite thread. Bloody @Blu-ray ruining my fun.


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 21, 2019)

Sorry but I had to 



Naemlis Orez said:


> Konan can 2-v-1 the founders.


----------



## Stonaem (Oct 21, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Sorry but I had to


Theres nothing they can do to her paper form. 

She spams 200k papers per second and overpowers both.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Oct 21, 2019)

Android said:


> "This Naruto
> 
> ..... is weaker than healthy Nagato"
> 
> This day keeps getting worse


whaaaat, who said that?


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Oct 21, 2019)

Naemlis Orez said:


> Theres nothing they can do to her paper form.
> 
> She spams 200k papers per second and overpowers both.


Pretty sure Jiraiya's fire style interacted with her paper just fine.

And Madara's fire style is, uh, .

She's also susceptible to explosive damage, since she tried to kill herself along with Obito in the same manner.

Also also, she can be killed like anyone else if she lets her guard down or runs out of chakra (paper form takes chakra to maintain).

And considering she can't distinguish wood clones from the original, as only Madara was capable of doing so back in the day, and Madara can use izanagi, she's going to get feinted and end up like this

This is all assuming she manages to actually kill one of them and not get immediately run over.


----------



## Stonaem (Oct 21, 2019)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> Pretty sure Jiraiya's fire style interacted with her paper just fine.
> 
> And Madara's fire style is, uh, .
> 
> ...


Impressive 

However:
- Jiraiya was against normal paper, not the kind hardened to resist fire and such
- She was perfectly fine after killing Tobito, so the bodily damage is clearly undone by going to paper form again
- She had no knowledge about Izanagi.  If we say she still doesn't, then its only fair Mady doesn't  know her full powers either, which means he may not even activate Iza. 
- She did multiple simulations of her 600bn bombs over a few days, so clearly she has insane chakra reserves. She's  the one who would outlast if anything. 

So we have her being invulnerable in her paper form and them having no defense to withstand her attacks


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Oct 21, 2019)

Naemlis Orez said:


> Impressive
> 
> However:
> - Jiraiya was against normal paper, not the kind hardened to resist fire and such
> ...


W-what? 

-That paper was meant to kill him and was actively clashing with his fire style. It WAS hardened, you can literally see her launching them like bullets and they're all razor sharp. Soft paper would be the bouquet she gave to Naruto after Nagato died. 

-The fact that she can be killed by explosive damage still stands. It doesn't matter if she can recuperate, if she gets one shot, *like she was planning to do to herself,* she's dead all the same.

-So the outcome of the match hinges on Madara being dumb? Not the first time I've heard that.

-Simulations likely just means she was running calculations in her head. Why would she be constantly setting off billions of paper bombs near her home? There's also the matter of stealth. How would she hide that from ANYONE, let alone Obito, who can come and go anywhere he so chooses, including Amegakure?

So we've got her having a number of ways to be killed and then having ample ways to do it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Symmetry (Oct 21, 2019)

Shazam said:


> How is ET not considered apart of Orochimaru portrayal?



At no point was Orochimaru ever portrayed as stronger then Minato despite having Tobirama in his pocket. 


Orochimaru in the WA is portrayed as an equal to Jman with WA edos. 


Edos are not in his portrayal


----------



## Shazam (Oct 21, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> At no point was Orochimaru ever portrayed as stronger then Minato despite having Tobirama in his pocket.
> 
> 
> Orochimaru in the WA is portrayed as an equal to Jman with WA edos.
> ...



Then perhaps portrayal doesnt matter if the user can use ET, because regardless of whether or not you think portrayal was in place, with ET, they win. 

Pointless topic actually.


----------



## Symmetry (Oct 21, 2019)

Shazam said:


> Then perhaps portrayal doesnt matter if the user can use ET, because regardless of whether or not you think portrayal was in place, with ET, they win.
> 
> Pointless topic actually.




Im just saying if portrayal didn’t include WA edos then part one edos likely don’t count to portrayal. Which is why I have jiriaya and oro no edos as equals.


----------



## Serene Grace (Oct 21, 2019)

Android said:


> "This Naruto
> 
> ..... is weaker than healthy Nagato"
> 
> This day keeps getting worse


Oh my god....


----------



## jesusus (Oct 21, 2019)

Edo Itachi beating Edo Gai and taking infinite Yagais up the butt and never getting sore.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 21, 2019)

jesusus said:


> Edo Itachi beating Edo Gai and taking infinite Yagais up the butt and never getting sore.


Only one of them can seal the other genius, ergo its literally impossible for Gai to win

Even if Itachi just sits there getting ragdolled waving totsuka around like a maniac, his chances of victory are by default higher than gais

Gai is also deaded before 8G even becomes a factor so theres that too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stonaem (Oct 21, 2019)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> W-what?
> 
> -That paper was meant to kill him and was actively clashing with his fire style. It WAS hardened, you can literally see her launching them like bullets and they're all razor sharp. Soft paper would be the bouquet she gave to Naruto after Nagato died.
> 
> ...



-  If it was meant to kill she'd  have just stabbed the shadow and hovered a few more papers so that, assuming stabbing the shadow doesnt work, she tears him to bits the moment he reforms. Anyway, as far as i can see the paper is simply shaped (normal paper can cut) like projectile.  Please post evidence of it being harder than normal. 

- The fact that Hashi can be killed by kunai also stands.  Get me? "As she planned" should seal this. 

- Oh the bias.  So Konan is dumb but Madara is super cautious despite his very well displayed arrogant nature as opposed to her cautious nature?  Cmon

- Lol. So you interpret it in the one way that puts Konan down?  Anyway, weve already seen she can hide the stuff from Zetsu boosted, madara trained sharingan. She'd  just explode the one underneath the water. And with her drastic production rate, she'll  easily create another set.


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Oct 21, 2019)

Naemlis Orez said:


> -  If it was meant to kill she'd  have just stabbed the shadow and hovered a few more papers so that, assuming stabbing the shadow doesnt work, she tears him to bits the moment he reforms. Anyway, as far as i can see the paper is simply shaped (normal paper can cut) like projectile.  Please post evidence of it being harder than normal.
> 
> - The fact that Hashi can be killed by kunai also stands.  Get me? "As she planned" should seal this.
> 
> ...


- She was sent there and told to kill him if she could directly by Nagato. She knew he was in control of the random, she actually was about to stab him, but she didn't know Jiraiya was using his shadow. 
And the paper was physically clashing with the fire. What more evidence do you need? Normal paper would just melt. You talk about physics a lot but ignore them in this case, why?

-If Hashi gets stabbed by a kunai, he dies. He has a number of ways to stop it from happening , including his own reflexes, though. Konan, in this particular situation, does not.

- You can point the finger all you want and claim "bias", it's common sense. I didn't say Konan was dumb, just that Madara himself isn't. He may be arrogant but he's not someone who'll go into a fight he knew he had a high possibility of losing without some sort of plan. He openly and repeatedly compliments opponents that do well against him or surprise him, and respects Hashirama to the point of fanaticism almost, even though he believed him to be naive. 
Konans brain really doesn't matter since she's so hilariously outclassed anyway. 

-Yeah I'm not touching this. I love you to death, man, but you're such a brick wall sometimes 



Why can't we ever agree


----------



## MaruUchiha (Oct 23, 2019)

IA Kakashi, a fucking MS user, isn't Kage Tier


FlamingRain said:


> Wouldn't that panel just mean that Kakashi wasn't Kage tier either?


IA Kakashi loses against Tsunade, and Kamui can't put her down


X III said:


> IA Kakashi gets beaten up. I don't think he has anything that can actually put Tsunade down.


Tsunade low diffs IA Kakashi


Orochimaru op said:


> Tsuande shits on kakashi low diff


IA Kakashi and Wind Naruto aren't Kage Tier


WorldsStrongest said:


> This
> 
> Both this Naruto AND that Kakashi are stated by Jiraiya and Tsunade to not be Kage level
> 
> All it is


----------



## ZmkSc (Oct 23, 2019)

I have just seen someone who actually thinks that CS2 Sasuke would keep up with 7TH GATE Gai's speed and overwhelm him in CQC with His sword range advantage Sasuke would strike as Gai strikes but Sasuke would land his hit first because of superior range, he saidhe also called me a wanker and that i either overrate Gai or downplay Sasuke


----------



## jesusus (Oct 23, 2019)

Tsunade's S-Rank Kuchiyose: Auto Crush no Jutsu that insta negs Kakashi


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 23, 2019)

ZmkSc said:


> I have just seen someone who actually thinks that CS2 Sasuke would keep up with 7TH GATE Gai's speed and overwhelm him in CQC with His sword range advantage Sasuke would strike as Gai strikes but Sasuke would land his hit first because of superior range, he saidhe also called me a wanker and that i either overrate Gai or downplay Sasuke


In all honesty 7G Gai doesnt have a single speed feat Hebi cant at least equal tbh 

Inb4 people give Gai Gopd tier speed cuz "he totally pushed back a totally serious Madara"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 23, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> IA Kakashi, a fucking MS user, isn't Kage Tier


Kakashi is literally stated to not be Kage level and he got his ass beat by a Low Kage tier like Kakuzu

Hes not Kage level

IA Kakashi still has massive stamina issues as he himself states, he uses 4 Raikiris and he immediately starts sweating and worrying about how much longer he can last

Get the fuck over it

IA Kakashi also cant use Kamui willy nilly and BLATANTLY DOESNT use it offensively, so "hurr durr MS user" isnt an argument...As he DOESNT fucking use the damn thing


----------



## Symmetry (Oct 23, 2019)

I’ll never stop laughing at hidan beating tsunade


----------



## Ayala (Oct 23, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> In all honesty 7G Gai doesnt have a single speed feat Hebi cant at least equal tbh
> 
> Inb4 people give Gai Gopd tier speed cuz "he totally pushed back a totally serious Madara"



Deidara outright dodged him, Danzo caught him before he could land his hit, and Darui of all people weaved hand seals and stopped him in his tracks before he could get to what he wanted. 

Never has his speed ever been overwhelming to no competent enemy, at any point. That aspect of his doesn't even come in play no more.

It's incredible, i never thought people would compare 7G Gai to Hebi Sasuke, it's crazy... Base Gai is probably faster than him.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 23, 2019)

Ayala said:


> Deidara outright dodged him


Oh you mean when Hebi wasnt going for him and even then barely?


Ayala said:


> Danzo caught him before he could land his hit


And died to do so

Sasuke literally cut him in half for that

Thats also the same Danzo who could react to Susanoo bud


Ayala said:


> Darui of all people weaved hand seals and stopped him in his tracks before he could get to what he wanted.


You mean when he had to run a distance of like 50m+ against a dude who can react to V2 Kurama states???


Ayala said:


> Never has his speed ever been overwhelming to no competent enemy, at any point.


Are you seriously about to fucking die on this hill right now?

When has Gais speed ever been dick to anybody?

Oh thats right...never...


Ayala said:


> i never thought people would compare 7G Gai to Hebi Sasuke, it's crazy... *Base Gai is probably faster than him.*


Fucking lol man

Sasuke has feats of no diffing V1 Bees speed while injured in base and you think Base Gai is faster than him?

Moronic

Actually moronic


----------



## Ayala (Oct 23, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Oh you mean when Hebi wasnt going for him and even then barely?
> 
> And died to do so
> 
> ...



Yeah no chill here, you outright offend me and dislike my post for no reason other than disagreeing with yours. 

I don't like this at all, i don't like you at all. You can at least try and be more accesible or sensible in a chill forum like this one is supposed to be, i ain't coming here to stress my nerves... Alright, peace out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stonaem (Oct 23, 2019)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> - She was sent there and told to kill him if she could directly by Nagato. She knew he was in control of the random, she actually was about to stab him, but she didn't know Jiraiya was using his shadow.
> And the paper was physically clashing with the fire. What more evidence do you need? Normal paper would just melt. You talk about physics a lot but ignore them in this case, why?
> 
> -If Hashi gets stabbed by a kunai, he dies. He has a number of ways to stop it from happening , including his own reflexes, though. Konan, in this particular situation, does not.
> ...


She was told to kill him, but "common sense" tells you she didn't  want to. Agree? 
Normal papers burns, it doesn't  melt ' Anyway, normal humans don't  crash through trees yet Kakashi did. Clearly manipulating chakra into something increases its quality. So simply being a chakra construct makes sense for the paper to be slightly stronger than usual. Although my point is weak to the fact that the fire Jiraiya used is also a chakra construct. Just give me a scan to analyse for myself and I'll probably concede. It could be M. Kishi was just drawing the contact point which obviously included those papers which had only _just_ made contact with the fire and not burned yet. 
(Lets ssy there's  room for interpretation, it's like you *always* go for the one that disfavours Konan) 

She can disperse wide enough to cover a lake at least
She can create a shield of 200k papers in less than 1 second 
She can fly
She can reform her papers even after they get burnt to nullify all damage 
(Did you seriously just claim she's  got nothing when you've  seen my and Hi no ishi posts about Konan?  Like, seriously?) 

Madara toyed with the Gokage while claiming his living version is even stronger. Tell me about common sense being on his side again. 
And your initial claim was that he'd  work like he knows about Konan while she wouldn't  do the same with Izanagi.  Now we consider that she has actual experience with Izanagi while he has none with her powers, on top of their personalities. 
(So even with canon stipulations like knowledge being on her side, you still make the claim that disfavors Konan) 

*(Now you see why i claim bias?) 
*
We actually agree on a few things here and there, I've  found as I've  followed you. The ones we disagree on come down to us using different standards altogether (abilities vs portrayal), but even then how we use our platforms is similar in commitment.


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Oct 23, 2019)

Naemlis Orez said:


> She was told to kill him, but "common sense" tells you she didn't  want to. Agree?
> Normal papers burns, it doesn't  melt ' Anyway, normal humans don't  crash through trees yet Kakashi did. Clearly manipulating chakra into something increases its quality. So simply being a chakra construct makes sense for the paper to be slightly stronger than usual. Although my point is weak to the fact that the fire Jiraiya used is also a chakra construct. Just give me a scan to analyse for myself and I'll probably concede. It could be M. Kishi was just drawing the contact point which obviously included those papers which had only _just_ made contact with the fire and not burned yet.
> (Lets ssy there's  room for interpretation, it's like you *always* go for the one that disfavours Konan)
> 
> ...


 
I don't even remember what we were arguing about tbh, lol.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Oct 23, 2019)

WorldsWrongest said:


> In all honesty 7G Gai doesnt have a single speed feat Hebi cant at least equal tbh


Will this dude ever realize he's not even half as good of a poster as he or his cheerleaders think he is?


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 23, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Will this dude ever realize he's not even half as good of a poster as he or his cheerleaders think he is?



Im aware having someone agree with your opinions is a completely foreign concept to you, but just because someone agrees with what I say doesnt make them a "cheerleader" it just means they listen to a thing called evidence.
Its not just my "cheerleaders" who think Im a "good poster" plenty of people who legit fucking hate me admit I know what Im talking about. Its really only triggered little kids like you who cant debate for shit who try to poison the well like this and every time I find it hilarious.
Whats 7G gais best speed feat aside from JJ Madara literally playing with him? Dazzle me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MaruUchiha (Oct 23, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Whats 7G gais best speed feat aside from JJ Madara literally playing with him? Dazzle me.


I'm not about to debate 7th gate Gai vs Hebi Sasuke with you WanksSasuke.. He's not even in the same tier with War Masters whether you like it or not dude


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 23, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> I'm not about to debate 7th gate Gai vs Hebi Sasuke with you WanksSasuke.. He's not even in the same tier with War Masters whether you like it or not dude


Cool

See ya later chump

Will take that as a concession then

Apply your logic on you 

Till then know Manda shit diffs Gai

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Oct 23, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Cool
> 
> See ya later chump
> 
> ...


7th gate Gai doesn't really have feats in general. He used the technique so sparingly it never got any shine. He beat Kisame with it and faced Madara, but by then the form was insignificant. 2 fights, one of which he never stood a chance in.

The only thing we can do for 7G Gai is say that he's faster than the peak feat he displayed in the next form down. What that is, I have no clue.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Oct 23, 2019)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> 7th gate Gai doesn't really have feats in general. He used the technique so sparingly it never got any shine. He beat Kisame with it and faced Madara, but by then the form was insignificant. 2 fights, one of which he never stood a chance in.
> 
> The only thing we can do for 7G Gai is say that he's faster than the peak feat he displayed in the next form down. What that is, I have no clue.


Could you see Hebi Sasuke replicating the feat of busting Edo Madara's Susanoo and sending it flying or pushing back Juubi Madara? Was Hebi Sasuke ever even portrayed on this level?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Oct 23, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Could you see Hebi Sasuke replicating the feat of busting Edo Madara's Susanoo and sending it flying or pushing back Juubi Madara? Was Hebi Sasuke ever even portrayed on this level?


I personally don't think Hebi Sasuke is as fast as Gai, just saying that 7G is really hurting in the feats department. 

@WorldsStrongest now that I think about it, I'd probably cap Hebi Sasuke off at V1 Bee speeds, since that's the best feat we got out of him. Gai _should _be just fast enough to outpace him, if we go by his scuffle with the V2 jinchuriki.


----------



## jesusus (Oct 23, 2019)

7G Gai low diffed Kisame with an island affecting AoE underwater against his strongest attack. That's like somebody countering Kirin in conditions favoring Sasuke. Gai also moved so fast Gaara expressed disbelief similar to how the Founders were seen as fairy tales, and keep in mind Gaara has seen A4 fight and has seen Sasuke fight too.

Hebi Sasuke being on the level of 7G Gai is laughable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FlamingRain (Oct 23, 2019)

jesusus said:


> 7G Gai low diffed Kisame with an island affecting AoE underwater against his strongest attack.



It can't be low diff if you're left crippled the rest of the day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jesusus (Oct 23, 2019)

FlamingRain said:


> It can't be low diff if you're left crippled the rest of the day.



Kisame was scared of 6G Gai already and Gai was fighting on his turf. With one attack he ended Kisame. That's a low diff or call it a mid diff at best. The after effects are a Gates thing, it's a taxing technique. What matters is the difficulty that is needed to take down the opponent and Gai took only one move without getting hurt himself. What happens after the fight is not important, it's like saying 8G Gai extreme diffs Iruka because Gai dies afterwards.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MaruUchiha (Oct 23, 2019)

jesusus said:


> Kisame was scared of 6G Gai already and Gai was fighting on his turf. With one attack he ended Kisame. That's a low diff or call it a mid diff at best. The after effects are a Gates thing, it's a taxing technique. What matters is the difficulty that is needed to take down the opponent and Gai took only one move without getting hurt himself. What happens after the fight is not important, it's like saying 8G Gai extreme diffs Iruka because Gai dies afterwards.


Murdered him, good shit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grinningfox (Oct 23, 2019)

jesusus said:


> Kisame was scared of 6G Gai already and Gai was fighting on his turf. With one attack he ended Kisame. That's a low diff or call it a mid diff at best. The after effects are a Gates thing, it's a taxing technique. What matters is the difficulty that is needed to take down the opponent and Gai took only one move without getting hurt himself. What happens after the fight is not important, it's like saying 8G Gai extreme diffs Iruka because Gai dies afterwards.



Perfect

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## X III (Oct 23, 2019)

jesusus said:


> Kisame*'s 30% Chakra Clone who is inferior to the original in every way* was scared of 6G Gai already and Gai was fighting on his turf* in the 6th Gate, whereas Kisame was in base and limited severely*. With one attack he ended Kisame*'s 30% Chakra Clone*. *If Kisame was at full power and was fused with Samehada, he would've taken 6G Gai out with V2 Bee levels of speed.*


FTFY
You better not be downplaying my nakama Kisame you fucking dwarf.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Oct 23, 2019)

X III said:


> FTFY
> You better not be downplaying my nakama Kisame you fucking dwarf.


This is not the fight he was referring to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## X III (Oct 23, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> This is not the fight he was referring to


He mentioned 6G Gai in his post and said that Kisame was scared of him so his post is automatically incorrect.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FlamingRain (Oct 23, 2019)

jesusus said:


> Kisame was scared of 6G Gai already and Gai was fighting on his turf. With one attack he ended Kisame. That's a low diff or call it a mid diff at best. The after effects are a Gates thing, it's a taxing technique. What matters is the difficulty that is needed to take down the opponent and Gai took only one move without getting hurt himself. What happens after the fight is not important, it's like saying 8G Gai extreme diffs Iruka because Gai dies afterwards.



Kisame wasn't scared of anything. Don't know where you got that from. Doesn't matter whether it was one attack or the aftereffects are a gates thing or not because all of that _was required_ to deal with Kisame. Kisame forced Gai to cripple himself in order to handle him, so again what happened can't be low diff.

8th gate is no more than a draw ever btw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Oct 23, 2019)

jesusus said:


> it's like saying 8G Gai extreme diffs Iruka because Gai dies afterwards.


if Iruka forced him to use the 8th Gates, then yeah, it must have been an extremely difficult fight for him ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MaruUchiha (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Quipchaque (Oct 24, 2019)

ZmkSc said:


> I have just seen someone who actually thinks that CS2 Sasuke would keep up with 7TH GATE Gai's speed and overwhelm him in CQC with His sword range advantage Sasuke would strike as Gai strikes but Sasuke would land his hit first because of superior range, he saidhe also called me a wanker and that i either overrate Gai or downplay Sasuke




Why is that a supposedly stupid claim? Sasuke kept up with Itachi who was weakened but still portrayed as exceptionally fast and that same Itachi can at least easily react to kyuubi mode Naruto. Sharingan users counter the gates pretty well.


----------



## Ayala (Oct 24, 2019)

-Track Record Does Matter

I didn't read what the thread was about, but it's from Turrin, so i think it automatically qualifies


----------



## jesusus (Oct 24, 2019)

Kisame is Jonin tier


----------



## Android (Oct 25, 2019)

Cinera said:


> Yasaka Magatama (seems to be on par with a FRS).


----------



## Android (Oct 25, 2019)

Naemlis Orez said:


> If it cant be taken from above, logically it cant be taken from below


I don't know why, but I feel like this statement should be here.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 25, 2019)

Android said:


> I don't know why, but I feel like this statement should be here.



What does it mean?


----------



## Android (Oct 25, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> What does it mean?


We'll have to ask a porn star.

A hardcore porn star that is.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Oct 25, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> In all honesty 7G Gai doesnt have a single speed feat* Hebi cant at least equal tbh*


----------



## MaruUchiha (Oct 25, 2019)

Crimson Flam3s said:


>


"One of the best in the NBD" ladies and gents


----------



## MaruUchiha (Oct 26, 2019)

Hussain said:


> Tsunade reflect Amaterasu with her chakra as she did to Asspulldara's fire-dragons





Hussain said:


> Yes, VOTE1 Kyuubi Mode Naruto can deal with Amaterasu as well.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 26, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> -


no worries, I did not expect your simple brain to comprehend little facts...


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 26, 2019)

"Sannin before their signature moves were top jonin at best"

This is your brain on NBd


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 26, 2019)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> 7th gate Gai doesn't really have feats in general. He used the technique so sparingly it never got any shine. He beat Kisame with it and faced Madara, but by then the form was insignificant. 2 fights, one of which he never stood a chance in.
> 
> The only thing we can do for 7G Gai is say that he's faster than the peak feat he displayed in the next form down. What that is, I have no clue.





BlackHeartedImp said:


> I personally don't think Hebi Sasuke is as fast as Gai, just saying that 7G is really hurting in the feats department.
> 
> @WorldsStrongest now that I think about it, I'd probably cap Hebi Sasuke off at V1 Bee speeds, since that's the best feat we got out of him. Gai _should _be just fast enough to outpace him, if we go by his scuffle with the V2 jinchuriki.


You are correct that Gai doesn't have many 7G feats in general. Indeed, he wasn't shown to use it much or just didn't. However, I wouldn't say that he is _hurting_ in the 7G feats department. Many people put techniques on a pedestal even if they've only been used like one time. With Gai, we have three instances of him using Hirudora, and one real instance of him _moving_ and _engaging in CQC _with the 7th Gate. From his feats, we can interpret at least the sheer degree of speed he commands, just as we can interpret other qualities in techniques that have only been used once or twice. As you correctly allude, we can also make fair interpretations by scaling him up from his lower Gates. However, posters in the NBD, due to their bias, lack of knowledge and poor analytical skill, actually guessed stupendously wrong; as @Lee-Sensei informed me, posters in the past actually believed 100% Kisame would beat 8G Gai. Even with just the evidence they had on-hand at the time, that would still be an extremely optimistic conclusion, in my view. My judgement of this is not biased since I could make strong arguments using just such evidence.

I strongly disagree with you when you say that "Gai _should_ be just fast enough to outpace [Hebi Sasuke, who you capped off at V1 Bee speeds]."

My friend, (assuming you were not referring to base Gai) 7G Gai is _*MUCH*_ faster than Hebi Sasuke that it's not even debatable.

1. So fast that 10 Tails Jinchuuriki Madara (with a Rinnegan and on essentially full health), couldn't chop his arm off like he did to SM Minato with FTG + Distractions.

2. So fast that 4 after-images were drawn by Kishimoto.
3. So fast that the ground is being blitzed.
4. So fast that he earned Minato's admiration.
5. So fast that Gaara, who was able to casually intercept V2 A with sand, couldn't comprehend the movements as they were "inhuman".

6. Despite JJ Madara waving the 7G off earlier, above he's shown to have the following "!" reaction. Regardless of your specific interpretation of this, there's at least clear portrayal here, I think we can agree.
7. JJ Madara tries to kill him, but is blown back just the right amount as he wasn't, at least in the moment below, fast enough to kill him.​Any poster that would claim Hebi Sasuke is in the same bracket of speed as 7G Gai should not be taken seriously at all.


----------



## Blacku (Oct 26, 2019)

That Itachi doesn’t solo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Oct 26, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> That Itachi doesn’t solo


Probably the one character that gets the best soloes


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Oct 26, 2019)

Gai is low Kage


----------



## Quipchaque (Oct 27, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> "Sannin before their signature moves were top jonin at best"
> 
> This is your brain on NBd



Unless you believe Hanzo is about as strong as the 5 kage that statement is more than likely true though cause if the Sannin were any higher that would mean Hanzo beat three kage level and rather casually while we are at it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 27, 2019)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> Unless you believe Hanzo is about as strong as the 5 kage that statement is more than likely true though cause if the Sannin were any higher that would mean Hanzo beat three kage level and rather casually while we are at it.


Which 5 kage?


----------



## Quipchaque (Oct 27, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Which 5 kage?



Does it matter? It sounds crazy either way lol. For the sake of the argument let's say the ones next to Tsunade lol. Beating 3 kage level and then getting beaten by the six paths of pain and the samurai doesn't fit together imo.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 27, 2019)

HawaywayHuncho said:


> Gai is low Kage


indeed, he is only a Jonin. Who the fuck made such an awful statement?


----------



## Quipchaque (Oct 27, 2019)

Hussain said:


> indeed, he is only a Jonin. Who the fuck made such an awful statement?



Almost as good as your ridiculous "Akatsuki are jonin level" statement.


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 27, 2019)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> Does it matter? It sounds crazy either way lol. For the sake of the argument let's say the ones next to Tsunade lol. Beating 3 kage level and then getting beaten by the six paths of pain and the samurai doesn't fit together imo.


No that's too much, Onoki alone is a high kage which would give him a fight

Five low kages like Mifune tho? Probably yeah


----------



## Trojan (Oct 27, 2019)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> Almost as good as your ridiculous "Akatsuki are jonin level" statement.


it's not mine. It's Kishi's. 

do you even know what a "quote" is?


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Oct 27, 2019)

Hussain said:


> indeed, he is only a Jonin. Who the fuck made such an awful statement?


YOUUUU...WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU!!? ._.


----------



## Quipchaque (Oct 27, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> No that's too much, Onoki alone is a high kage which would give him a fight
> 
> Five low kages like Mifune tho? Probably yeah



Low kage and top jonin is more or less the ame rank because low kage can get promoted to kage rank from top jonin rank.


----------



## Quipchaque (Oct 27, 2019)

Hussain said:


> it's not mine. It's Kishi's.
> 
> do you even know what a "quote" is?



Yeah yeah we believe you.  it's still funny... MAKES ME SMILE ALL THE TIME. thank you.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 27, 2019)

HawaywayHuncho said:


> YOUUUU...WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU!!? ._.


I only state facts.. 


DiscoZoro20 said:


> Yeah yeah we believe you.


thank you

now, was that so hard?


----------



## Quipchaque (Oct 27, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I only state facts..
> 
> thank you
> 
> now, was that so hard?



Yes. Guys did you know the mangekyo sharingan and Rinnegan grant you jonin level strength?


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 27, 2019)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> Low kage and top jonin is more or less the ame rank because low kage can get promoted to kage rank from top jonin rank.


Yes so?
They are still kage level in power


----------



## Quipchaque (Oct 27, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Yes so?
> They are still kage level in power



Yeah so basically it is just a matter of phrasing.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 27, 2019)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> Yes. Guys did you know the mangekyo sharingan and Rinnegan grant you jonin level strength?


Yes, we know. Thank you for your concern...


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 27, 2019)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> Yeah so basically it is just a matter of phrasing.


I think they were mid kages during ,2WW but after Hanzo fight tho


----------



## Symmetry (Oct 28, 2019)

Kakashi without DMS is stronger then any member of the akatsuki.


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 28, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Kakashi without DMS is stronger then any member of the akatsuki.


Who


----------



## Symmetry (Oct 28, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Who




I don’t start witchunts, but you can probably guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Oct 28, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Who


Me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Oct 28, 2019)

Hussain said:


> indeed, he is only a Jonin. Who the fuck made such an awful statement?


Jonin tier keker. So his student Neji can CQC obito fight v2 jins and engage juudara in CQC. Oh wait he got neg diffed by a tree branch


----------



## Trojan (Oct 28, 2019)

jesusus said:


> Jonin tier keker. So his student Neji can CQC obito fight v2 jins and engage juudara in CQC. Oh wait he got neg diffed by a tree branch


but JJ Asspulldara (stronger than the one Gai fought) was one-shotted by Zetsu's naked arm
where Gai's strongest punches & kicks couldn't do that...

How do you explain that?  Or what does it tell you? 


Note: please take into consideration that this same Zetsu was cut in half by Chojuro... U_U


----------



## Android (Oct 28, 2019)

"Kakashi has a chance against Nagato".

Yes yes, the guy who with support got killed against two paths with Tendo not even going all out, stands a chance against Nagato who is stronger than full power Pain.


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 28, 2019)

Android said:


> "Kakashi has a chance against Nagato".
> 
> Yes yes, the guy who with support got killed against two paths with Tendo not even going all out, stands a chance against Nagato who is stronger than full power Pain.


He also misspelled kakashit


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 28, 2019)

jesusus said:


> Jonin tier keker. So his student Neji can CQC obito fight v2 jins and engage juudara in CQC. Oh wait he got neg diffed by a tree branch


Neji died for Narutos sins.


----------



## jesusus (Oct 28, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> Neji died for Narutos sins.


Neji died so Hinata could seduce Naruto


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 28, 2019)

jesusus said:


> Neji died so Hinata could seduce Naruto


He could also walk on water and came back as Boruto. Neji=Narutoverse Jesusus


----------



## MaruUchiha (Oct 28, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> I don’t start witchunts


I respect it, but don't post the statement in the first place if you don't wanna start a witchhunt.. You're already halfway there by posting the statement in this thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Oct 28, 2019)

I forgot this:

Gai is around the same level as the guy he low diffed twice: Kisame

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Android (Oct 28, 2019)

jesusus said:


> I forgot this:
> 
> Gai is around the same level as the guy he low diffed twice: Kisame


This line alone says a lot about your reading comprehension (or lack thereof).

Match ups are a thing in this manga. Gai has a fighting style that is designed to counter Kisame. Doesn't mean they are not on the same tier. Preta Path can beat Mei. Now does it change the fact that Mei is far above Preta path on a general tier list ? I don't think so.


----------



## Ayala (Oct 28, 2019)

Android said:


> This line alone says a lot about your reading comprehension (or lack thereof).
> 
> Match ups are a thing in this manga. Gai has a fighting style that is designed to counter Kisame. Doesn't mean they are not on the same tier. Preta Path can beat Mei. Now does it change the fact that Mei is far above Preta path on a general tier list ? I don't think so.



Gai's fighting style isn't *designed *to counter Kisame. Kisame doesn't have a weakness to getting blitzed and kicked in the face before he can move more than any other character. Gai does that because he is stronger and moves before he can pull his other moves.

 If Kisame has to face an opponent who only relies in pure chakra based attacks to win, it means he needs matchup advantages to win too no? So what makes him stronger than the characters he beats due to that "matchup advantage"?


----------



## Android (Oct 28, 2019)

Ayala said:


> Gai's fighting style isn't *designed *to counter Kisame. Kisame doesn't have a weakness to getting blitzed and kicked in the face before he can move more than any other character. Gai does that because he is stronger and moves before he can pull his other moves.
> 
> If Kisame has to face an opponent who only relies in pure chakra based attacks to win, it means he needs matchup advantages to win too no? So what makes him stronger than the characters he beats due to that "matchup advantage"?


Kisame fighting style revolves around him absorbing his opponent's chakra and become stronger and subsequently weaken his opponent. Guess what Gai uses that can be absorbed ?


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 28, 2019)

Android said:


> Kisame fighting style revolves around him absorbing his opponent's chakra and become stronger and subsequently weaken his opponent. Guess what Gai uses that can be absorbed ?


Guy does not have chakra inside him ? Thats new


----------



## Symmetry (Oct 28, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> I respect it, but don't post the statement in the first place if you don't wanna start a witchhunt.. You're already halfway there by posting the statement in this thread



true enough, but sometimes I can’t help myself.

although I should probably stop. You know what, you can police me on it, keep me in check when I step outta line.


----------



## Android (Oct 28, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> Guy does not have chakra inside him ? Thats new


Gai doesn't use chakra based attacks, does he ?


----------



## Ayala (Oct 28, 2019)

Android said:


> Kisame fighting style revolves around him absorbing his opponent's chakra and become stronger and subsequently weaken his opponent. Guess what Gai uses that can be absorbed ?



But that as we know mainly works with Jins, and it's also an advantage that Kisame has with his enemies. So why should we consider him that strong if the things he does are accomplished with a matchup advantage?

Kisame also has Suiton mastery. huge reserves, high resistance, strength and high CQC skills, so it's not like he can only fight by absorbing chakra either. Overall it's not like Gai hard countered him, he was simply stronger and faster than him head to head.


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 28, 2019)

Android said:


> Gai doesn't use chakra based attacks, does he ?


He uses chakra to boost his physical stats. Reduce amount of chakra he has and less stats he will get.


----------



## Android (Oct 28, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> He uses chakra to boost his physical stats. Reduce amount of chakra he has and less stats he will get.





Android said:


> Gai doesn't use chakra based attacks, does he ?


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 28, 2019)

Dont be a smartass you are not good at it.


----------



## Android (Oct 28, 2019)

Ayala said:


> But that as we know mainly works with Jins, and it's also an advantage that Kisame has with his enemies. So why should we consider him that strong if the things he does are accomplished with a matchup advantage?
> 
> Kisame also has Suiton mastery. huge reserves, high resistance, strength and high CQC skills, so it's not like he can only fight by absorbing chakra either. Overall it's not like Gai hard countered him, he was simply stronger and faster than him head to head.


No. It doesn't just work with Jins. Base B was not using any of his Jin powers yet Kisame was easily nullifying his Raiton Ninjutsu. And yes Gai does hard counter Kisame. That's a undisputed fact. Arguing against something pretty obvious is like arguing that the sky is not blue. V2 B was also stronger and faster than Kisame. Yet Kisame defeated him I wonder why. Kisame's Daikodan failed to do what it supposed to do against Gai I wonder why. There's a match up issue here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ayala (Oct 28, 2019)

Android said:


> No. It doesn't just work with Jins. Base B was not using any of his Jin powers yet Kisame was easily nullifying his Raiton Ninjutsu. And yes Gai does hard counter Kisame. That's a undisputed fact. Arguing against something pretty obvious is like arguing that the sky is not blue. V2 B was also stronger and faster than Kisame. Yet Kisame defeated him I wonder why. Kisame's Daikodan failed to do what it supposed to do against Gai I wonder why. There's a match up issue here.



Kisame survived B exactly because of that matchup advantage, so why aren't you mentioning it like you do for Gai? The only time Gai "countered" Kisame was in their Daikodan/Hirudora clash (which wasn't even meant for Kisame), but if Hirudora had been ninjutsu and Daikodan would have absorbed it, this would have been due to matchup to. 

So if Kisame beat someone due to that, it means he "hardcounters" them too. So in reality he isn't stronger than them. 

So if Jiraiya uses attacks that can't be absorbed, it means he's hardcountering Kisame too, therefore he isn't really stronger. Matter of fact, everyone that wins against Kisame is in fact "hardcountering" him by not giving him ninjutsu and chakra to eat. Is this how it works?


----------



## Android (Oct 28, 2019)

Ayala said:


> Kisame survived B exactly because of that matchup advantage, so why aren't you mentioning it like you do for Gai? The only time Gai "countered" Kisame was in their Daikodan/Hirudora clash (which wasn't even meant for Kisame), but if Hirudora had been ninjutsu and Daikodan would have absorbed it, this would have been due to matchup to.
> 
> So if Kisame beat someone due to that, it means he "hardcounters" them too. So in reality he isn't stronger than them.
> 
> So if Jiraiya uses attacks that can't be absorbed, it means he's hardcountering Kisame too, therefore he isn't really stronger. Matter of fact, everyone that wins against Kisame is in fact "hardcountering" him by not giving him ninjutsu and chakra to eat. Is this how it works?


Who are you trying to fool here ? 

Are you saying that if Gai's movest was chakra based he'd still pummel Kisame the same fashion just cuz he's physically stronger and faster ? I sure hope not.

>Kisame overwhelms his opponents by absorbing their attacks and their chakra.

>Gai uses attacks that can't be absorbed. 

>Gai can't beat more times than not any character that is stronger than Kisame. Literally all characters that stronger than Kisame would push 7G Gai's shit in more times than not (not counting the 8G).

Thus it's a match up issue.


----------



## Matty (Oct 28, 2019)

Sound 4 + Kimimaro beatin Sasori or other Akatsuki members was always good.

Sound 4 wank threads were honestly the best because people were so divided on how good they were or weren't

The Orochimaru >>> everybody debate is also funny, even though I can see why someone would debate that with how OP his ET is, it doesn't seem likely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MaruUchiha (Oct 28, 2019)

Woodward's dupe Edogawa said:


> Bee solos EMS Sasuke. If this is A3 then he solos too.


----------



## jesusus (Oct 28, 2019)

Jiraiya faster than A4


----------



## Quipchaque (Oct 29, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> Dont be a smartass you are not good at it.



But he is right though lol.


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 29, 2019)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> But he is right though lol.


How does guy not use chakra when 8 gates are based on increase of chakra flow ?


----------



## Quipchaque (Oct 29, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> How does guy not use chakra when 8 gates are based on increase of chakra flow ?



I dunno but it is a stated fact that his attacks aren't chakra based. Why do you think Kisame never tried to use Samehada to absorb his attacks?


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 29, 2019)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> I dunno but it is a stated fact that his attacks aren't chakra based. Why do you think Kisame never tried to use Samehada to absorb his attacks?


I know and that's a dumb excuse to downplay someone. So if A4 Boosts himself to the max with riton armor starts running around throwing Kunais and shit at Kisame does he hard counter him as well ? If Doton users use their chakra based doton to push some real stones is that hard counter as well ? Kirin ? So people should never punch Kisame and only use elemental spams for it to be "fair" fight ?

Lets say  guy launched Hirudora at someone else (no JJ) what would be changed ? Say Mei spit some lava in his direction and he launched Hirudora would there be a different result ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Android (Oct 29, 2019)

Edogawa said:


> Tendo constitutes most of Nagato's prowess, so he's naturally on par with BSM Naruto, Hashirama, EMS Madara.
> 
> -His destructive capabilities are only surpassed by the God tiers. He laughably outclasses everyone else in the DC department.



Lmfao.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Oct 29, 2019)

Woodgawa is on a roll


----------



## jesusus (Oct 29, 2019)

Android's post history


----------



## MaruUchiha (Oct 29, 2019)

Ultrahyugawankor said:


> Neji was better than Sasuke to begin with


----------



## Quipchaque (Oct 29, 2019)

It isn't a dumb exc


J★J♥ said:


> I know and that's a dumb excuse to downplay someone. So if A4 Boosts himself to the max with riton armor starts running around throwing Kunais and shit at Kisame does he hard counter him as well ? If Doton users use their chakra based doton to push some real stones is that hard counter as well ? Kirin ? So people should never punch Kisame and only use elemental spams for it to be "fair" fight ?
> 
> Lets say  guy launched Hirudora at someone else (no JJ) what would be changed ? Say Mei spit some lava in his direction and he launched Hirudora would there be a different result ?



It isn't a dumb excuse. The author set it up like that to make it logical how Kisame can lose. And you can hardly compare the Raikage throwing kunai to Gai using his strongest attacks that work conveniently around Kisame's special abilities. Gai may enhance his body with chakra but he is still not shooting chakra at Kisame.


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 29, 2019)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> It isn't a dumb exc
> 
> 
> It isn't a dumb excuse. The author set it up like that to make it logical how Kisame can lose. And you can hardly compare the Raikage throwing kunai to Gai using his strongest attacks that work conveniently around Kisame's special abilities. Gai may enhance his body with chakra but he is still not shooting chakra at Kisame.


If kisame was fast enough he could drain chakra from him and make him weaker, but he cant because he would die in nanoseconds in close fight.


----------



## Cognitios (Oct 29, 2019)

What even is this thread.


----------



## Quipchaque (Oct 29, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> If kisame was fast enough he could drain chakra from him and make him weaker, but he cant because he would die in nanoseconds in close fight.



Yeah agreed that makes sense and is most likely what happens.


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 29, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> What even is this thread.


----------



## Cognitios (Oct 29, 2019)

For real tho can someone give a rundown of how this happened without me having to read 100+ pages.


----------



## Ayala (Oct 29, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> For real tho can someone give a rundown of how this happened without me having to read 100+ pages.



Basically what happens is that 8 out of 10 posts ends up here, as part of "the worst statements made in the NBD"


----------



## Cognitios (Oct 29, 2019)

Ayala said:


> Basically what happens is that 8 out of 10 posts ends up here, as part of "the worst statements made in the NBD"



In that case I’d like to add 



Naemlis Orez said:


> Top-end of Leader (mid kage) Tier:
> - Deidara, Sane bijuu, Tobito, Haku and Kimimaro chill here.
> - He has the scale to justify village-level description of this tier. He obviously has the stats. He is extremely mobile. He has the multpile applications of his techs to operate at this level under various circumstances. One of the few who can find ways around Samehada.


----------



## JayK (Oct 29, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> I’d put deva path as solidly low kage.


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Oct 29, 2019)

Anything Maru says about Tsunade.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cognitios (Oct 29, 2019)

@JayK 
My low kage starts at gourd sand Gaara and mid kage begins at A4. My tiering system might be different but at least it’s consistent. Having Haku and kimimaro on the same level as Biju though. That’s not.


----------



## Cognitios (Oct 29, 2019)

Low Kage examples - Darui, gourd sand Gaara, deva path, mei, rasa, Kakuzu, Deidara, wind arc naruto, Heibi Sasuke. 
Mid kage examples - Sannin, A4, Hiruzen, Minato, Hiruzen, Tobirama, trollkage, itachi, MS Sasuke, wa Kakashi and gai 
High Kage examples - Ōnoki, desert Gaara, A3, Killer B, 6 paths of pain, SM naruto, EMS Sasuke, Muu, edo itachi. 
Then legend tier which ranges from Nagato all the way to SM Hashirama. 
Below Low kage I have a top jonin tier for Chiyo, kitsuchi, pain arc Kakashi, Hidan, Konan, choujuro etc.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Oct 30, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> For real tho can someone give a rundown of how this happened without me having to read 100+ pages.


Some NBD troll named Omote pulled some legendary shit



Isaiah13000 said:


> Anything Maru says about Tsunade.


But as you can see not everything that ends up here is bad.. Sometimes it's just something wankers don't like because it makes them cry


----------



## Final Fantasy (Oct 30, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Some NBD troll named Omote pulled some legendary shit


 Go on...


----------



## MaruUchiha (Oct 30, 2019)

Hate to do this to you after I just got done giving you the rundown.. Sorry homie


Cognitios said:


> Low Kage examples - gourd sand Gaara, deva path, mei, Deidara, wind arc naruto, Heibi Sasuke.
> Mid kage examples - Minato, Hiruzen, Tobirama, trollkage, itachi, MS Sasuke, wa Kakashi and gai
> High Kage examples - Ōnoki, edo itachi.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Oct 30, 2019)

Final Fantasy said:


> Go on...


The End


----------



## Cognitios (Oct 30, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Hate to do this to you after I just got done giving you the rundown.. Sorry homie


I understand exactly what happened in this thread now thank you.


----------



## Stonaem (Oct 30, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> @JayK
> My low kage starts at gourd sand Gaara and mid kage begins at A4. My tiering system might be different but at least it’s consistent. Having Haku and kimimaro on the same level as Biju though. That’s not.


Im debating moving the bijuu higher, but i wanna do it properly such that each bijuu gets its own position instead of simply being part of a group. 

But i sense your issue is with the boys being that high in the first place. Often i have debated fellows only to find they were hardly willing to even consider my points. Perhaps you are different? 

If you ever wanna go at it, hit me up


----------



## Cognitios (Oct 30, 2019)

Naemlis Orez said:


> Im debating moving the bijuu higher, but i wanna do it properly such that each bijuu gets its own position instead of simply being part of a group.
> 
> But i sense your issue is with the boys being that high in the first place. Often i have debated fellows only to find they were hardly willing to even consider my points. Perhaps you are different?
> 
> If you ever wanna go at it, hit me up


Make a thread. That’s what the Battledome is for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stonaem (Oct 30, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> Make a thread. That’s what the Battledome is for.


On Haku alone? 

Should we include Kimimaro as well? 

Why not make it a thread where we iron out our major difference on multiple factors?


----------



## Cognitios (Oct 30, 2019)

Naemlis Orez said:


> On Haku alone?
> 
> Should we include Kimimaro as well?
> 
> Why not make it a thread where we iron out our major difference on multiple factors?


Sure just not here. This thread is cancer that needs to be cut out.


----------



## Francyst (Oct 30, 2019)

> This thread is cancer that needs to be cut out.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Oct 30, 2019)

Matto said:


> Each member of the Sannin is superior to A3, Mu, and Gengetsu


----------



## MaruUchiha (Nov 5, 2019)

zaddyxx22 said:


> well it's been proven kamui is about as fast as a kunai so tsunade dodges and pastes Kakashi


----------



## Android (Nov 8, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> and War Kakashi > 3 tomoe Madara


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 8, 2019)

Does the person who created this thread even reply to it?


----------



## ShinAkuma (Nov 8, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Does the person who created this thread even reply to it?



Legends don't need to be active.


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 8, 2019)

Siskebabas said:


> And one more thing people need to drop that shit that founders were strongest at everything, their general level was above anyone, but we already have confirmation that tobirama was faster than either of them, they aint blitzing shit most of high tiers


----------



## Siskebabas (Nov 8, 2019)

Care to elaborate?


----------



## Omote (Nov 8, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Does the person who created this thread even reply to it?



I solo'd the forum by creating a bait thread that feeds itself, why would I need to reply


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 8, 2019)

Siskebabas said:


> Care to elaborate?


He's one of the Founders


----------



## Zembie (Nov 8, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> He's one of the Founders


This pic just proves to me how fucking gay Madara is for Hashirama, don't know why.


----------



## Cognitios (Nov 8, 2019)

You guys were doing so well. This thread was almost out of sight and out of mind. I know we can kill this cancer this time.


----------



## Symmetry (Nov 8, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> You guys were doing so well. This thread was almost out of sight and out of mind. I know we can kill this cancer this time.




As the Orochimaru one here I’ll make sure to Edo this thread for my eternal amusement. I like to see how the windmill blows with the wind of others.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Nov 8, 2019)

Android said:


> ..





WorldsStrongest said:


> Fucking nasty


This just shows how bad founders wank is.. First t0xeus claims base 3 tomoe Madara can replicate Sage Mode Naruto's feats and now we have you guys claiming 3 tomoe Madara > An MS user that was already gonna Kamui the fuck out of who he thought was Madara. I'd love to know what kind of wank can save 3 tomoe Madara from Kamui


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 8, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> This just shows how bad founders wank is.. First t0xeus claims base 3 tomoe Madara can replicate Sage Mode Naruto's feats and now we have you guys claiming 3 tomoe Madara > An MS user that was already gonna Kamui the fuck out of who he thought was Madara. I'd love to know what kind of wank can save 3 tomoe Madara from Kamui


He sees a chakra build-up in Kakashi's MS, uses Hide in Ash&Dust technique which blocks Kakashi's LOS and that's pretty much it


----------



## MaruUchiha (Nov 8, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> He sees a chakra build-up in Kakashi's MS, uses Hide in Ash&Dust technique which blocks Kakashi's LOS and that's pretty much it


1. EMS Madara isn't a sensor to sense buildup and doesn't even use Fire Style: Hiding Ash so this is fanfic plus out of character
2. Even if it wasn't out of character EMS Madara wouldn't use it because he can't see thru the ash like Blind Madara
3. I didn't think one of you guys would seriously try to argue 3 tomoe Madara can counter Kamui.. Sorry, but that's a disgusting level of wank. 3 tomoe Madara goes to Boxland and there isn't the slightest legitimate argument for the contrary. Which is why you just had to asspull that out of character fanfic


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 8, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> 1. EMS Madara isn't a sensor to sense buildup and doesn't even use Fire Style: Hiding Ash so this is fanfic plus out of character
> 2. Even if it wasn't out of character EMS Madara wouldn't use it because he can't see thru the ash like Blind Madara
> 3. I didn't honestly think one of you guys would seriusly try to argue 3 tomoe Madara can counter Kamui.. Sorry, but that's a disgusting level of wank. 3 tomoe Madara goes to Boxland and there isn't the slightest legitimate argument for the contrary. Which is why you just had to asspull that out of character fanfic


Wait what

I said he sees the build up, aka with his eyes

Sharingan can see chakra, remember?

And how is Madara using his own Katon technique to block LOS and get distance, which is literally how he used it in the only instance in manga where he is using it, OOC?


----------



## MaruUchiha (Nov 8, 2019)

3 tomoe Madara is stronger than War Kakashi and can counter Kamui. 2 statements that are garbage in their own right


----------



## blk (Nov 8, 2019)

Why can't Madara use Kage Bunshin to counter Kamui tho? 

Also there is the Izanagi blindside.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Nov 8, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> And how is Madara using his own Katon technique to block LOS and get distance, which is literally how he used it in the only instance in manga where he is using it, OOC?


Because for one EMS Madara was never shown using it, that's like giving Part 1 Kakashi Lightning Beast. And for two because Blind Madara only used it when he could actually see thru thr ash with sensory. Sensory EMS Madara doesn't have without Hashi boob


----------



## MaruUchiha (Nov 8, 2019)

blk said:


> Why can't Madara use Kage Bunshin to counter Kamui tho?
> 
> Also there is the Izanagi blindside.


Because that's out of character. Show me when EMS Madara ever used Shadow Clone Jutsu in battle?

Also there isn't Izanagi blindside. EMS Madara only has Transcription Seal: Izanagi not the real deal. If that was the case he would've blindsided Hashirama


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 8, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Because for one EMS Madara was never shown using it, that's like giving Part 1 Kakashi Lightning Beast. And for two because Blind Madara only used it when he could actually see thru thr ash with sensory. Sensory EMS Madara doesn't have without Hashi boob


So where did Madara learn it? In the afterlife?

Or does Hashiboob give him new Katons as well now?


----------



## MaruUchiha (Nov 8, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> 3T Madara can likely solo the Masters


This guy is considered one of the best.. The NBD is so garbage right now


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 8, 2019)

@MaruUchiha 

Where did Madara learn Katon Hide in Dush and Ash if not EMS days?


----------



## blk (Nov 8, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Because that's out of character. Show me when EMS Madara ever used Shadow Clone Jutsu in battle?
> 
> Also there isn't Izanagi blindside. EMS Madara only has Transcription Seal: Izanagi not the real deal. If that was the case he would've blindsided Hashirama



Madara used (Mokuton) clones against the Gokage and used KBs to fake his death.
Sure, against the Gokage they were not KBs, but the point is that he doesn't necessarily refrain from using clones in general.
So why would he choose death over using a few KBs? How is that more IC?

You have to be able to use the jutsu in order to prepare it with delayed activation (remember Itachi with Ama)...
Like a camera needs to be able to take pictures if it can take a delayed shot..
Also pretty sure Madara taught Obito Izanagi 
Last thing, even if he really couldn't use the actual Izanagi... Why can't he use a delayed one then? Just revive 10 seconds after death instead of immediately and that's it.

Against Hashirama he had to fake his death so that no one would go searching for him and he could advance his plan with no interference.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Nov 8, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> This guy is considered one of the best.. The NBD is so garbage right now


No one agrees with you dude 

Youre the butt of the joke that is the NBD honestly


----------



## MaruUchiha (Nov 8, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> @MaruUchiha
> 
> Where did Madara learn Katon Hide in Dush and Ash if not EMS days?


Why are you acting like i said he never learned it?


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 8, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Why are you acting like i said he never learned it?


You said it's like giving Kakashi P1 Lightning Beast

But unlike Kakashi that could have learned in any time after P1

Madara did not have any time frame where he could have learned a random low-rank Katon, right?


----------



## Ishmael (Nov 8, 2019)

Hey! Don't gang up on Maru!


----------



## MaruUchiha (Nov 8, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> You said it's like giving Kakashi P1 Lightning Beast
> 
> But unlike Kakashi that could have learned in any time after P1
> 
> Madara did not have any time frame where he could have learned a random low-rank Katon, right?


Again, i don't get your point. Never siad he didn't learn it back them. I'm only saying it's out of character since EMS Madara never used it and wouldn't use it anyway since he can't see past it like Blind Madara


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 8, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Again, i don't get your point. Never siad he didn't learn it back them. I'm only saying it's out of character since EMS Madara never used it and wouldn't use it anyway since he can't see past it like Blind Madara


So you assume he created / learned a technique he cannot even use unless he goes blind and gets a Hashiboob that gives him sensing?

Anyways why do you think Hashirama is a sensor?


----------



## blk (Nov 8, 2019)

I think @MaruUchiha you are misunderstanding what IC means.


----------



## Android (Nov 8, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> This guy is considered one of the best.. The NBD is so garbage right now


Nobody takes you seriously.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MaruUchiha (Nov 8, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> So you assume he created / learned a technique he cannot even use unless he goes blind and gets a Hashiboob that gives him sensing?


Blame Kishi for his own shtty writing.. That's the only explanation for why Madara would wait that long to actually reveal the ability


blk said:


> I think @MaruUchiha you are misunderstanding what IC means.


I think you just want to have Madara out of character and don't like that i'm calling you out on it


----------



## MaruUchiha (Nov 8, 2019)

Android said:


> Nobody takes you seriously.


"Nobody" = Sanin wankers and founders wankers


----------



## Cognitios (Nov 8, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> No one agrees with you dude
> 
> Youre the butt of the joke that is the NBD honestly


That belongs to @Hussain


----------



## Trojan (Nov 8, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> That belongs to @Hussain


the manga does. No one cares about the clowns. 

Thank you...


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 9, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Blame Kishi for his own shtty writing.. That's the only explanation for why Madara would wait that long to actually reveal the ability


Not really since Madara himself is a sensor and thus could use it even while alive

We've seen him being able to sense someone behind his back even when he's a child
Then he senses while ET
Then he senses while Blind

Hashirama has no sensing feats and is outright called non-sensor several times in the manga

So Hashiboob is not the source of that


----------



## blk (Nov 9, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> I think you just want to have Madara out of character and don't like that i'm calling you out on it



No i genuinely think you are misunderstanding it either on purpose or by being misinformed.

IC means what a character likely does in a situation based on his shown attitudes, personality, preferred tactics, etc.

So, what is different of EMS Madara, Edo Madara and Rinne Tensei'd Madara that would necessitate that it is OC for him to use clones, or the Katon ash technique etc? It doesn't seem to me there is any difference in his personality, fighting style, attitudes etc.
He is essentially the same person, therefore there is no reason to believe he would be unwilling to use a Katon, that he has shown when revived (because of his limited panel time with the EMS in the founding era), as his EMS version.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Nov 9, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Not really since Madara himself is a sensor and thus could use it even while alive


Show me a sliver of proof EMS Madara is a sensor, and don't use Hashi boob or Edo Madara


t0xeus said:


> We've seen him being able to sense someone behind his back even when he's a child


No that was simply his pet peeves/phobia of someone standing behind him while he pees. There was no sensory involved


t0xeus said:


> Then he senses while ET
> Then he senses while Blind


Both thanks to Hashi boob


t0xeus said:


> Hashirama has no sensing feats and is outright called non-sensor several times in the manga


He sensed Bijuu Mode Naruto's chakra and used sensory to locate Madara's body. Where was he stated to not be a sensor?


blk said:


> So, what is different of EMS Madara, Edo Madara and Rinne Tensei'd Madara that would necessitate that it is OC for him to use clones


You're right that's more than just out of character. That's flatout an ability EMS Madara doesn't have. Edo Madara was only able to make so much clones thanks to the Hashi boob amp. Normally EMS Madara can't even make Wood Clones


blk said:


> He is essentially the same person, therefore there is no reason to believe he would be unwilling to use a Katon, that he has shown when revived (because of his limited panel time with the EMS in the founding era), as his EMS version.


It's a Fire Style ability EMS Madara never used so that's like giving Part 1 Kakashi abilities Kakashi didn't show until the War Arc, and it also doesn't make sense due to how Madara uses it. If EMS Madara would also be hindered by the ash why would he use it? Blind Madara used it because it doesn't disadvantage him


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 9, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Show me a sliver of proof EMS Madara is a sensor, and don't use Hashi boob or Edo Madara






MaruUchiha said:


> No that was simply his pet peeves/phobia of someone standing behind him while he pees. There was no sensory involved


How does he know Hashirama is behind his back suddenly if he is not a sensor?

Saying he heard him does not work, as Hashirama is a ninja and was sneaking up on him



MaruUchiha said:


> Both thanks to Hashi boob





MaruUchiha said:


> He sensed Bijuu Mode Naruto's chakra and used sensory to locate Madara's body. Where was he stated to not be a sensor?


BM Naruto's shared chakra was visible. The cloaks can be seen by anyone lol

And he actually fucked up and thought it's all Naruto's chakra, then he corrected himself that it is both Naruto's and Kurama's

1) kid Hashi is called a shitty sensor by his dad and Tobirama is asked to tail Hashirama while he's meeting Madara to make sure nobody else is stalking them
2) when Madara is secretly listening onto Tobirama&Hashirama conversation about who to make the First Hokage, Hashirama asks Tobirama to sense who was listening to them a second ago (after Hashi noticea a leaf falling behind the window)

Meanwhile ET/RT Madara has toptier sensory feats like immediately recognizing clans from chakra signature, recognizing EMS chakra, sensing Hashirama across country etc

So Hashirama is the last person who could boost Madara here lol


----------



## blk (Nov 9, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> You're right that's more than just out of character. That's flatout an ability EMS Madara doesn't have. Edo Madara was only able to make so much clones thanks to the Hashi boob amp. Normally EMS Madara can't even make Wood Clones
> 
> It's a Fire Style ability EMS Madara never used so that's like giving Part 1 Kakashi abilities Kakashi didn't show until the War Arc, and it also doesn't make sense due to how Madara uses it. If EMS Madara would also be hindered by the ash why would he use it? Blind Madara used it because it doesn't disadvantage him



Obviously what i meant with the Edo Madara example is that he can use clones to fight in a general sense.
Even if he can't make 25 without the Hashi boob amp, the point doesn't change: he fights even with clones if he feels the need to.

So i'll ask again, how is being killed by Kamui more IC than countering it with clones? When again we have seen in three instances that he uses them when he needs to.

Sorry your example falls flat. Kakashi learned new abilities that's why he used more, not because his IC fighting style changed drastically.
Madara on the other hand had to knew that Katon during his life, because he was dead before being brought back via Edo and Rinne Tensei.
So he already knew the tech and his IC fighting style/personality is pretty much the same through all of his incarnations.
So again why wouldn't he use it if he needs to, even if restricted with 3T Sharingan?
About your second point: there can be cases where it doesn't disadvantages him or it disadvantages the opponent more than him (case in point: hiding from Kamui).


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 10, 2019)

I'm surprised nobody quotes me in this landfill, then again I dont take Ls I make them


----------



## jesusus (Nov 11, 2019)

Part 1 Naruto has to go Kn1 to match Ebisu tiers


----------



## Raiken (Nov 11, 2019)

People having the Neo Gokage Top Tier Just because they tangled with Kinshiki & Momoshiki.


----------



## Serene Grace (Nov 12, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> I have 1 Tail Naruto and CS2 Sasuke at the rock bottom Low Kage Tier. Entry to Kage Tier if you will


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Nov 12, 2019)

Yeah thats trash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Onda Vital (Nov 12, 2019)

Cryorex said:


> People having the Neo Gokage Top Tier Just because they tangled with Kinshiki & Momoshiki.


If you are referring to Chojuro yeah he is god tier as he blitzed Juudara's blitzer.
Oneshoted Sasuke's oneshoter.
Tanked world splitting attacks.
And so on..

Don't know about rest of the gokage, we need more feats.


----------



## Raiken (Nov 12, 2019)

Onda Vital said:


> If you are referring to Chojuro yeah he is god tier as he blitzed Juudara's blitzer.
> Oneshoted Sasuke's oneshoter.
> Tanked world splitting attacks.
> And so on..
> ...


You're a funny guy, Im assuming you're just messing... right? Haha


----------



## Onda Vital (Nov 12, 2019)

Cryorex said:


> You're a funny guy, Im assuming you're just messing... right? Haha


I am just stating what happened in canon.


----------



## Cognitios (Nov 12, 2019)

Omote said:


> Whether it's Kakashi ever having a chance against Deva or Itachi's genjutsu being better than Sasuke's, what are some of the absolutely worst statements you've seen in the NBD?
> 
> Remember to explain why, and please keep things civil


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Nov 12, 2019)

SM Jiraiya beats Minato


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Nov 12, 2019)

MS/Edo Itachi beats the Gokage


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Nov 12, 2019)

SM Jiraiya beats Ohnoki


----------



## jesusus (Nov 12, 2019)

3T Madara beats 7G Gai


----------



## Cognitios (Nov 12, 2019)

Frog song has no charge time.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Nov 12, 2019)

Cherry said:


> ...


Are you ever gonna try to debate me on anything? Or do you remember the last time you tried and I embarrassed you in this very thread?


WorldsStrongest said:


> Yeah thats trash


Yea, trash to you and Cherry. 2 users with some of the worst opinions in the NBD. Gaara and Haku are both stated to be Jonin level and have the feats to back up that hype. Both were ragdolled by Kyuubi Mode Naruto and Chunin Sasuke. 1 Tail Naruto and CS2 Sasuke are far stronger than that. You don't need to agree with me but to think the possibility of them being rock bottom of Low Kage Tier is "trash" then it just shows how awful you and Cherry's reading comprehension is


----------



## Serene Grace (Nov 12, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Are you ever gonna try to debate me on anything? Or do you remember the last time you tried and I embarrassed you in this very thread?


I recently debated you twice and you failed to reply to either of my points and just disliked/negged me

Tho if you want to debate me, just ask so I can embarrass you


----------



## Shazam (Nov 12, 2019)

Anikee said:


> *Except for the very few outliers where they have Itachi damaging Kaguya.* But that's only one or two people that have made such claims, *and even then they have some good cases to back it up*


----------



## Shazam (Nov 12, 2019)

^^ Theres a fresh one for ya


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Nov 13, 2019)

Edogawa said:


> ST turned Konoha into a wasteland, and Konoha is unfathomably massive in size that mountains look like pebbles inside it. On top of the fact it repels Ninjutsu and physical attacks.
> 
> Night Guy failed to kill Madara, and Madara got repeatedly stabbed pathetic things like a katana. And it did no damage to the environment.
> 
> So yeah, ST oneshots. It's quantifiably the strongest attack until Jubi and Ototsuki were introduced.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Nov 13, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Yea, trash to you and Cherry. 2 users with some of the worst opinions in the NBD.


Nope, really just trash in general

As it flies in the face of direct scaling statements regarding those names definitvely placing them at NOT that level or anywhere even remotely close to it


MaruUchiha said:


> Gaara and Haku are both stated to be Jonin level and have the feats to back up that hype


No actually they fucking dont

Haku gets outplayed by fucking WAVES SASUKE PRE SHARINGAN in Taijutsu, same Sasuke who was COMPLETE TRASH to a casual Kakashi and even ZABUZAS WATER CLONE 

Haku, liberally using his best Jutsu, gets slapped around by 1T Sasuke to the point Haku states HE WILL LOSE if they continue in a direct fight, and then gets ragdolled by KN Naruto, who is weaker than 2T Sasuke in the FoD arc, who ISNT EVEN CHUNIN LEVEL YET

Gaara gets his shit pushed in by Unweighted Lee and gets FONDLED by Gated Lee, he then gets decimated by Sasuke and needs to rely on a Biju amp and several chapters of rest to beat Sasuke


Gaara in the SRA also has issues with Kimimaro...Who in turn had issues with BASE LEE who was WEAKENED BY SURGERY

They are in no fucking plane of existence, "Jonin level feats"

And youd need to be on drugs to assume that you can scale them or their peers to fucking Kage level

Troll more


MaruUchiha said:


> Both were ragdolled by Kyuubi Mode Naruto and Chunin Sasuke


Which is a testament to how NOT JONIN LEVEL they are

Considering not even SRA arc Chunin using a CS2 amplification as a squad of 4 against 2 exhausted baby Jonin make it into Jonin tier

Let me ask you a question, do you think Sasuke or Naruto are capable of soloing the CS2 Sound 4 while Sasuke/Naruto themselves are nearly out of chakra?

Cuz fun fact they cant, even as a fucking duo they dont have great odds.

And even if you think they could, thats STILL not a Kage level showing, thats BARELY a Jonin one

2 Tokubetsu Jonin who were exhausted from a mission faced the CS2 Sound 4 and the Sound 4 BARELY WON, 2 exhausted Tokubetsu Jonin gave the collective Sound 4 a SOLID FIGHT

Those same Sound 4 are INDIVIDUAL PEERS of Sasuke and Naruto in that arc

Watch this shit

Hospital Fight CS Sasuke > CE Finals Sasuke > FoD 2T CS Sasuke > FoD 2T Sasuke > Waves 1T Sasuke > Base waves Sasuke > Base Haku, the latter is according to fucking Zabuza

And ya wanna know what the fuck happened to CS Hospital fight Sasuke when he faced JUST ONE member of the Sound 4???

*Link Removed*...*Link Removed*

SAKON WHO IS FUCKING RUINED BY TOKUBETSU JONIN

SAKON WHO WITH A TEAM OF 4 CS2 USERS ON HIS LEVEL BARELY BEAT 2 EXHAUSTED TOKUBETSU

AND YOU WANNA PUT SASUKE AT KAGE LEVEL???????????????????????????????????????

Naruto and Sasuke are barely, IF AT ALL, individually superior to the Sound 4. And the Sound 4 AS A UNIT, LET ALONE AS INDIVIDUALS, got taken to fucking lunch by 2 exhausted training wheel Jonin, get this simple fact through your skull.

Meaning, in no fucking world, are Naruto and Sasuke goddamn Kage level

WITH WANK Naruto and Sasuke would be lucky to scratch TOKUBETSU TIER as individuals, not fucking KAGE

Suggesting otherwise is just flat out trash, by everyone's definition of the word, not just me and @Cherry 



MaruUchiha said:


> 1 Tail Naruto and CS2 Sasuke are far stronger than tha


Them being far stronger than a wanked off Chunin trap whos all bark and zero bite isnt that impressive



MaruUchiha said:


> You don't need to agree with me


Believe you me, we fucking dont


MaruUchiha said:


> but to think the possibility of them being rock bottom of Low Kage Tier is "trash" then it just shows how awful you and Cherry's reading comprehension


> Is literally ignoring the fact Naruto and Sasuke are troubled by people who are flat out impossible to scale to even Jonin level individuals
> Dares talk about faulty reading comprehension of others with a straight goddamn face

Moronic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Nov 13, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> Itachi is overwanked chuunin


----------



## Topace (Nov 13, 2019)

We still mad over boruto in here. O ok.


----------



## Braiyan (Nov 13, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Haku gets outplayed by fucking WAVES SASUKE PRE SHARINGAN in Taijutsu, same Sasuke who was COMPLETE TRASH to a casual Kakashi and even ZABUZAS WATER CLONE
> 
> Haku, liberally using his best Jutsu, gets slapped around by 1T Sasuke to the point Haku states HE WILL LOSE if they continue in a direct fight



To add on to this, the same Zabuza who was so sure Kakashi couldn't beat Haku was also sure Sasuke might have been on Haku's level just because he found out Sasuke was an Uchiha. Which would implicitly mean Zabuza also thought Wave Arc Sasuke > Kakashi and should have rendered any opinion he had on their power levels as irrelevant. I pointed this out to Maru before and got no reply.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Serene Grace (Nov 13, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Nope, really just trash in general
> 
> As it flies in the face of direct scaling statements regarding those names definitvely placing them at NOT that level or anywhere even remotely close to it
> 
> ...


My god I’ve never witnessed such a slap in my life

Rest In Peace brother @MaruUchiha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grinningfox (Nov 13, 2019)

I’ve said it before  but the Wave Arc shouldn’t be used to scale anything  because Kishi was still forming his power scale at that time. The Gap between Genin and Jonin was widened considerably by the Chunin Exams ,which Kishimoto’s editors MADE him put in as a tournament arc to boost popularity (which worked) .


----------



## Ayala (Nov 13, 2019)

Cherry said:


> My god I’ve never witnessed such a slap in my life
> 
> Rest In Peace brother @MaruUchiha



I thought you left 

...

Am i doing this right @Turrin ?


----------



## jesusus (Nov 13, 2019)

Cherry said:


> My god I’ve never witnessed such a slap in my life
> 
> Rest In Peace brother @MaruUchiha


What slap did you witness? All I saw was some poor man spazzing out. Think he needs a doctor


----------



## MaruUchiha (Nov 13, 2019)

This is why i try not to debate WolrdsWrongest too much.. He leaves you with so much dogshit to have to shovel it turns into a chore



WorldsStrongest said:


> Haku gets outplayed by fucking WAVES SASUKE PRE SHARINGAN in Taijutsu


It's been established for almost 20 years that Haku was holding back the entire fight.. Only trash users actually try to use Haku's fight against Sasuke as an antifeat, hence here we are


WorldsStrongest said:


> Haku, liberally using his best Jutsu, gets slapped around by 1T Sasuke to the point Haku states HE WILL LOSE if they continue in a direct fight



Yes.. Will lose because he's holding back and doesn't want to kill Sasuke. Which has been established for 20 years now


WorldsStrongest said:


> and then gets ragdolled by KN Naruto


Which is only a feat for Kyuubi Mode Naruto not an antifeat against Haku since Haku was actually serious trying to defend himself against Kyuubi Mode Naruto not toying with him like against 1 tomoe Sasuke. This only shows just how strong Kyuubi Mode Naruto is


WorldsStrongest said:


> who is weaker than 2T Sasuke in the FoD arc


Huh?? He outperformed 2t Sasuke

Sasuke needs 3 tomoe to surpass Kyuubi Mode Naruto per canon



WorldsStrongest said:


> who ISNT EVEN CHUNIN LEVEL YET



He's stronger than BoS Naruto who stomped a Chunin in the first arc! I thinik you're actually getting even worse at this


WorldsStrongest said:


> Gaara gets his shit pushed in by Unweighted Lee and gets FONDLED by Gated Lee, he then gets decimated by Sasuke and needs to rely on a Biju amp and several chapters of rest to beat Sasuke


Once again, these are feats for Lee and Sasuke not antifeats against Gaara. Gaara was already stated to be Jonin level



WorldsStrongest said:


> Gaara in the SRA also has issues with Kimimaro...Who in turn had issues with BASE LEE who was WEAKENED BY SURGERY



This is a feat for Kimimaro not an antifeat against Gaara, and Kimiaro only had issues with drunk Lee due to his unorthodox fighting style, he was gonna low diff Lee had Gaara not saved him


WorldsStrongest said:


> Which is a testament to how NOT JONIN LEVEL they are


 .  no matter how much you kick scream and cry about it, so this only shows how Jonin level Kyuubi Mode Naruto and Chunin Sasuke are not the other way around


WorldsStrongest said:


> Considering not even SRA arc Chunin using a CS2 amplification as a squad of 4 against 2 exhausted baby Jonin make it into Jonin tier


And for the 100th time this is only an antifeat for the Sound 4 and characters as weak as them. It doesn't apply to characters stronger than them like VotE1 Naruto and Sasuke, and those Jonin weren't exhausted like you keep claiming. They deliberately went out looking for a fight. They wouldn't have done that if they were exhausted so that would be cool if you stop spreading that misinformation (I kknow you won't tho)


WorldsStrongest said:


> Let me ask you a question, do you think Sasuke or Naruto are capable of soloing the CS2 Sound 4 while Sasuke/Naruto themselves are nearly out of chakra?


No, because for one the special Jonin didn't solo and for two they weren't exhausted like you keep claiming. But against only 2 of them 1 Tail Naruto and CS2 Sasuke would outperform the 2 Jonin


WorldsStrongest said:


> 2 Tokubetsu Jonin who were exhausted from a mission faced the CS2 Sound 4 and the Sound 4 BARELY WON, 2 exhausted Tokubetsu Jonin gave the collective Sound 4 a SOLID FIGHT


Ok? 1 Tail Naruto and CS2 Sasuke replacing those 2 Jonin would defeat them in that case


WorldsStrongest said:


> Those same Sound 4 are INDIVIDUAL PEERS of Sasuke and Naruto in that arc


No, no they're not and idk why you keep pushing this garbage. The Sound 4 were rivals to the weaker Genin, not Naruto or Sasuke. The Sound 4 individually would get ragdolled by Kyuubi Mode Naruto or 3 tomoe Sasuke let alone 1 tail Naruto or CS2 Sasuke. What part of 'they're nowehre near VotE1 Naruto or Sasuke' don't you understand?


WorldsStrongest said:


> *Hospital Fight CS Sasuke > CE Finals Sasuke* > FoD 2T CS Sasuke > FoD 2T Sasuke > Waves 1T Sasuke


This is completely not true.. Chunin Sasuke vastly outperformed Hospital Sasuke but OK


WorldsStrongest said:


> Base waves Sasuke > Base Haku, the latter is according to fucking Zabuza



Yea it's official. You're getting worse.. Where did Zabuza allegedly even say this? Please don't tell me you're talking about when Zabuza was just falling for all the Uchiha Clan hype


WorldsStrongest said:


> And ya wanna know what the fuck happened to CS Hospital fight Sasuke when he faced JUST ONE member of the Sound 4???
> 
> *Link Removed*...*Link Removed*


First of all that wasn't just one member. The other ones were jumping in at times. Second of all he didn't get "destroyed" or "onepaneled" by Sakon. He put up a decent fight for pages. Third of all this is just one of those instances where Kishi wrote himself into a hole. If the Sound 4 are so weak that they can barely defeat 2 special Jonin then there's no reason CS1 Sasuke would be punked the way he was by CS1 Sakon. Using this as an antifeat is as bad as Turrin with his "War Kakashi struggled against Edo Zabuza" garbage. Kishi messes up on his power levels at times so we leave those as outliers


WorldsStrongest said:


> Naruto and Sasuke are barely, IF AT ALL, individually superior to the Sound 4.



Naruto and Sasuke were portrayed as the 2 strongest Genin in Konoha. If the Sound 4 were individually were anywhere near VotE`1 Naruto or Sasuke then the other Genin wouldn't have defeated them. This is like how users claim Sasori is so OP when he lost against Sakura and an old lady


WorldsStrongest said:


> And the Sound 4 AS A UNIT, LET ALONE AS INDIVIDUALS, got taken to fucking lunch by 2 exhausted training wheel Jonin, get this simple fact through your skull.


For the 100th time Vote1 Naruto and Sasuke are stronger than them individually so this antifeat only applies to the Sound 4



WorldsStrongest said:


> Meaning, in no fucking world, are Naruto and Sasuke goddamn Kage level


You can't use the Sound 4's antifeats and try to apply them to characters stronger than them.. Seriously, what type of shit is that?


Damn i just barely remembered he's banned, slaughtered him for no reason



Cherry said:


> My god I’ve never witnessed such a slap in my life
> 
> Rest In Peace brother @MaruUchiha


No seriously if you think this was a slap that's sad.. All he did was make false equivalences and dishonest claims while spamming caps lock. But like i said you're one of his cheerleaders like Evil Shin so of course you'll call even this poor attempt at debating a slap



Braiyan said:


> To add on to this, the same Zabuza who was so sure Kakashi couldn't beat Haku was also sure Sasuke might have been on Haku's level just because he found out Sasuke was an Uchiha. Which would implicitly mean Zabuza also thought Wave Arc Sasuke > Kakashi and should have rendered any opinion he had on their power levels as irrelevant. I pointed this out to Maru before and got no reply.


Not sure why i didn't respond to this before, but don't think it's because this was actually a good point. You're trying to use the Uchiha Clan's hype to discredit Zabuza's word on power levels which is pretty dishonest. No shit Zabuza is gonna assume an Uchiha is Kage Tier since he's heard in legend how strong they are and has never met one to see for himself. That has nothing to do with the fact he actually raised, trained Haku, and knows full well his abilities unlike Sasuke


----------



## MaruUchiha (Nov 14, 2019)

I'm back, gotta take a dump


Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> Tsunade is somewhat weaker than Itachi





Hazuki said:


> you guy are totally mad if you believe that itachi would defeat tsunade and mei in the same time
> mei with just few move was abble to resist to sasuke susano skletto
> and she was a good help against rinnegan immortal ems madara
> 
> ...


----------



## Braiyan (Nov 14, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Not sure why i didn't respond to this before, but don't think it's because this was actually a good point. You're trying to use the Uchiha Clan's hype to discredit Zabuza's word on power levels which is pretty dishonest. No shit Zabuza is gonna assume an Uchiha is Kage Tier since he's heard in legend how strong they are and has never met one to see for himself. That has nothing to do with the fact he actually raised, trained Haku, and knows full well his abilities unlike Sasuke



Zabuza wasn't commenting on the Uchiha's hype in general when talking about Sasuke. When Kakashi told him Sasuke was an Uchiha, his immediate reaction was to think that being an Uchiha explained Sasuke's "remarkable development". And that would be something Zabuza saw firsthand, when Sasuke got strong enough to take out his water clones singlehandedly within the span of days. It was never "all Uchiha were fabled to be super strong so this kid must be too", but "this kid got stronger quickly because he's an Uchiha".

Plus acting like Zabuza assumed all Uchiha (including Sasuke) were Kage Tier would make no sense, because he literally goes on to say that Sasuke may indeed equal Haku after all. Sasuke can't both be Kage level and equal Haku, not unless you also think Haku is Kage level.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 18, 2019)

*


WorldsStrongest said:



			In all honesty 7G Gai doesnt have a single speed feat Hebi cant at least equal tbh 

Click to expand...

*


WorldsStrongest said:


> *Inb4 people give Gai Gopd tier speed cuz "he totally pushed back a totally serious Madara"*






WHOA

I remember when half the forum lynched Mad S for saying that Kakashi was faster than KCM Naruto (a wrong opinion).

I guess it's a good thing you're banned for now


----------



## jesusus (Nov 18, 2019)

Gai needs 7G to match BASE Jiraiya when canon feat was base Gai's sandal no diffed him.


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 18, 2019)

3T Madara is a low kage


----------



## MaruUchiha (Nov 18, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> 3T Madara is a low kage


Whoa even I admit that's bad


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Nov 18, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> 3T Madara is a low kage


Do you know what his tier list looks like?


----------



## MaruUchiha (Nov 18, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Do you know what his tier list looks like?


Who said it?


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 18, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Whoa even I admit that's bad


As in he is weaker or stronger than that ?


----------



## MaruUchiha (Nov 18, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> As in he is weaker or stronger than that ?


Weaker


----------



## MaruUchiha (Nov 18, 2019)

Reddan said:


> Danzo himself is probably enough to beat Minato


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 18, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Weaker


So 3T Madara is a top jonin in your opinion?


----------



## MaruUchiha (Nov 18, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> So 3T Madara is a top jonin in your opinion?


Lol I'm joking. He's lower High Kage Tier

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Nov 18, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Who said it?


I dunno.


----------



## Draco Bolton (Nov 18, 2019)

I advise you to listen  while you reading the following "statements" make by some members:

"Muu can be see by everyone"  by @t0xeus

"Juubito lost to a mere 1/2 Kyuubi+Susano, so Edo Madara destroy Juubito" by @Turrin

"Madara low diff Juubito" by @t0xeus 

"Obito is by far the weakest of Akatsuki" by @Reddan 

"Jiraya defeat Juubito" by the nebulous (but widespread) self-proclaimed Jiraya fan-club.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Santoryu (Nov 19, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Kakashi....
> 
> Oh waits he's jounin level.
> 
> Nevermind.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Nov 19, 2019)

Shazy G said:


> Here I am, children


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 19, 2019)

What a lewd man


----------



## MaruUchiha (Nov 20, 2019)

Edo Itachi and War Masters would need 8th gate to defeat the Sanin, and even then Edo Itachi might have to finish the job


Turrin said:


> Edo Itachi and the Masters would win this . Basically what would happen is they would start to get overwhelmed and then 8TH Gate would come out which would ether solo or do enough damage that Edo Itachi can clean up the rest


Sage Mode Jiraiya has sensory he's never shown and can block Amaterasu with his hair


Isaiah13000 said:


> SM Jiraiya would sense Amaterasu coming ahead of time and simply block it with his Wild Lion's Mane


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Nov 20, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Sage Mode Jiraiya has sensory he's never shown and can block Amaterasu with his hair


 Here you go acting ignorant and being biased again as usual. Jiraiya is literally stated to have sensing in DB4 and why is blocking Amaterasu with his hair ridiculous? Especially considering how slowly it burns?


----------



## Artistwannabe (Nov 20, 2019)

Santoryu said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 20, 2019)

I love how he felt compelled to include the '.org' bit


----------



## Zero890 (Nov 20, 2019)

Isaiah13000 said:


> Here you go acting ignorant and being biased again as usual. Jiraiya is literally stated to have sensing in DB4 and why is blocking Amaterasu with his hair ridiculous? Especially considering how slowly it burns?



For him it's more legit Totsuka sealing Kaguya than Jiraiya sensing Ama


----------



## MaruUchiha (Nov 20, 2019)

Isaiah13000 said:


> Here you go acting ignorant and being biased again as usual. Jiraiya is literally stated to have sensing in DB4


Imagine picking the Databook over the manga.. Sage Mode Jiraiya was shown needing to rely on Ma & PA's sensory because imperfect Sage Mode doesn't have it



Isaiah13000 said:


> and why is blocking Amaterasu with his hair ridiculous?




Because it's his hair? What do you want him to do go to the barber midfight and hope he can trim it off before he burns to death?


----------



## MaruUchiha (Nov 20, 2019)

Zero890 said:


> For him it's more legit Totsuka sealing Kaguya than Jiraiya sensing Ama


Totsuka Blade was actually stated to be able to seal anything. It then went onto seal two targets with massive amounts of chakra, one being High Kage Tier and the other being Demi God Tier. Meanwhile Sage Mode Jiraiya was shown to not have sensory and even needed to rely on Ma & Pa's. Until Jiraiya's sensory has feats to back it up like Totsuka Blade it's fanfic


----------



## Turrin (Nov 20, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Edo Itachi and War Masters would need 8th gate to defeat the Sanin, and even then Edo Itachi might have to finish the job
> 
> Sage Mode Jiraiya has sensory he's never shown and can block Amaterasu with his hair


Are Ma and Pa sensors


----------



## MaruUchiha (Nov 20, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Are Ma and Pa sensors


They're perfect sages, so yes


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Nov 20, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Imagine picking the Databook over the manga.. Sage Mode Jiraiya was shown needing to rely on Ma & PA's sensory because imperfect Sage Mode doesn't have it


Jiraiya didn't display any sensory ability in that fight but neither did Fuaksaku or Shima. That's because SM in general didn't have sensing at the time, Kishimoto came up with that later on. That's why Jiraiya has it in DB4, because it got retconned to have it. 



> Because it's his hair? What do you want him to do go to the barber midfight and hope he can trim it off before he burns to death?


He can literally rip it off afterwards if he wants too or simply shed it by using Hair Needle Senbon.


----------



## J★J♥ (Nov 20, 2019)

I dont remember exact wording but someone once asked me why i call Kakashit Kakashit.
Like its not obvious


----------



## ShinAkuma (Nov 20, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> I love how he felt compelled to include the '.org' bit




Accuracy homie.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 20, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> They're perfect sages, so yes


So then they would just sense Amaterasu; so why does it matter if Jiraiya is or isn’t a sensor here


----------



## Turrin (Nov 20, 2019)

Isaiah13000 said:


> Jiraiya didn't display any sensory ability in that fight but neither did Fuaksaku or Shima. That's because SM in general didn't have sensing at the time, Kishimoto came up with that later on. That's why Jiraiya has it in DB4, because it got retconned to have it.
> 
> He can literally rip it off afterwards if he wants too or simply shed it by using Hair Needle Senbon.


I would say Jiraiya did show sensory abilities when he dropped the smoke bomb and was able to accurately find Human Path to attack him from behind 

People think Sensing means you are aware of everything going on around you which simply isn’t the case; it’s only on what your focusing on at the time. That’s why we see HG Realm catch SM Naruto off guard in that battle too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Nov 20, 2019)

Turrin said:


> I would say Jiraiya did show sensory abilities when he dropped the smoke bomb and was able to accurately find Human Path to attack him from behind
> 
> People think Sensing means you are aware of everything going on around you which simply isn’t the case; it’s only on what your focusing on at the time. That’s why we see HG Realm catch SM Naruto off guard in that battle too


Sm sensing is passive tho no? Ma and Pa clearly have the ability to sense yet couldn’t sense Asuras revival. That or Nagato who already hid his chakra signature from sensors altered the signatures so Naruto, Jiraiya/Ma/Pa couldn’t sense int hat situation.

Well that’s just my opinion anyways


----------



## Serene Grace (Nov 20, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> feats to back it up like Totsuka Blade it's fanfic


You think Totsuka sealing Nagato, means it can seal Kaguya?

There is no saving you bro, you literally enjoy making a fool of your self at this point


----------



## Turrin (Nov 20, 2019)

Cherry said:


> Sm sensing is passive tho no? Ma and Pa clearly have the ability to sense yet couldn’t sense Asuras revival. That or Nagato who already hid his chakra signature from sensors altered the signatures so Naruto, Jiraiya/Ma/Pa couldn’t sense int hat situation.
> 
> Well that’s just my opinion anyways


I don’t see any indication that it’s passive; every sensor we’ve seen has to be sensing for a specific target. We even see SM Kabuto get tricked by Bushin Feint twice which shouldn’t work if sensing was passive


----------



## MaruUchiha (Nov 20, 2019)

Cherry said:


> You think Totsuka sealing Nagato, means it can seal Kaguya?
> 
> There is no saving you bro, you literally enjoy making a fool of your self at this point


Nope, what i'm saying is the only basis you guys have for why Totsuka Blade wouldn't work to seal Kaguya is "She has too much chakra " when Totsuka Blade sealed two targets who both had massive ammounts of chakra with 0 difficulty and no statement implying Totsuka Blade has trouble with chakra capacity like what was stated with Reaper Death Seal. Therefore claiming Totsuka Blade has a limit to chakra capacity it can seal is fanfic and a Limits Fallacy. Meanwhile it's fanfic to actually claim Sage Mode Jiraiya has sensory since everything on panel says otherwise. There's no feats or statements to back it up like with Totsuka Blade

But, speaking of making a fool of yourself, go ahead and try to give us a shred of evidence that Totsuka Blade would have trouble sealing a target with more chakra so you can embarass yourself like you did in this thread last time you tried proving me wrong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MaruUchiha (Nov 20, 2019)

Turrin said:


> So then they would just sense Amaterasu; so why does it matter if Jiraiya is or isn’t a sensor here


Because Ma & Pa don't even have knowledge of Amaterasu


----------



## Turrin (Nov 20, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Because Ma & Pa don't even have knowledge of Amaterasu


Why do they need knowledge of Amaterasu; if they sense someone gathering sinister chakra to their eyes; wouldn’t they try to setup a defense against a Dojutsu & warm Jiraiya? I mean they clearly knew about Dojutsu


----------



## MaruUchiha (Nov 20, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Why do they need knowledge of Amaterasu


Becuase that's the only way they'll know what they're sensing is Amaterasu?



Turrin said:


> if they sense someone gathering sinister chakra to their eyes; wouldn’t they try to setup a defense against a Dojutsu & warm Jiraiya? I mean they clearly knew about Dojutsu


Like what? Even if they had knowledge what can they do in the short time it takes for the flames to spawn?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 20, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Becuase that's the only way they'll know what they're sensing is Amaterasu?
> 
> 
> Like what? Even if they had knowledge what can they do in the short time it takes for the flames to spawn?


1. I don’t see why they need knowledge to do something to defend against a Dojutsu Technique. Like even if they assume it’s a Genjutsu they could block LoS (which would counter Amaterasu inadvertently) or they could attack Itachi disrupting it

2. Dust Cloud or attack Itachi disrupting it


----------



## Trojan (Nov 20, 2019)

> 20 years or so of failing
> people are still convinced that Amaterasu is the shit, rather than being shit... 
>


----------



## MaruUchiha (Nov 20, 2019)

Hussain said:


> > 20 years or so of failing
> > people are still convinced that Amaterasu is the shit, rather than being shit...
> >


Doesn't this just show how trash the Sanin are? Jiraiya and Tsunade have no way to counter it and Orochimaru can only counter it under certain conditions


----------



## Trojan (Nov 20, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Doesn't this just show how trash the Sanin are? Jiraiya and Tsunade have no way to counter it and Orochimaru can only counter it under certain conditions


How does it show that? 
As far as I know, no Sannin was defeated by it.  

Also, all the Sannin can use Kawarimi btw...


----------



## Onda Vital (Nov 20, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Doesn't this just show how trash the Sanin are? Jiraiya and Tsunade have no way to counter it and Orochimaru can only counter it under certain conditions


Tbh amateratsu is pretty hax and it would have oneshoted blind Madara had it not been for asspull armor drop absorption.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 20, 2019)

'Manda can beat WA MS Kakashi'

Said by
@Turrin @Soldierofficial @JJ

Endorsed and supported by
@Shazam
@Matto
@Speedyamell
@ShinAkuma


----------



## Symmetry (Nov 20, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> 'Manda can beat WA MS Kakashi'
> 
> Said by
> @Turrin @Soldierofficial @JJ
> ...




You know it’s bad when the Orochimaru Stan has to argue against Manda lmao


----------



## jesusus (Nov 20, 2019)

@MaruUchiha whyd you rate Santoryuu's post lewd?


----------



## MaruUchiha (Nov 21, 2019)

jesusus said:


> @MaruUchiha whyd you rate Santoryuu's post lewd?


Because that's a very lewd statement, it's really bad


----------



## Speedyamell (Nov 21, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> 'Manda can beat WA MS Kakashi'
> 
> Said by
> @Turrin @Soldierofficial @JJ
> ...


Well, the person that made the statement had better arguments than those against it
And It was more like 'orochimaru can solo kakashi with just Manda'. Manda on his own might get genjutsu'd


----------



## Draco Bolton (Nov 21, 2019)

Masashi Kishimoto: *Just made innocently Obito Uchiha admit (during the tnj) that his morbid ideology had lost to that of Jiraya's one (the master of Nagato and Naruto).*

NBD Jiraya fans: 

BASE JIRAYA SOLO JUUBITO BASE JIRAYA SOLO ITACHI AND KISAME BASE JIRAYA SOLO NAGATO BASE JIRAYA SOLO KISHIMOTO BASE JIRAYA SOLO THE VERSE BASE JIRAYA SOLO THE MULTIVERSE BASE JIRAYA SOLO BEYOND


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 21, 2019)

Speedyamell said:


> Well, the person that made the statement had better arguments than those against it
> And It was more like 'orochimaru can solo kakashi with just Manda'. Manda on his own might get genjutsu'd


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 21, 2019)

"I'm sure that mods are doing their best"


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 21, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> "I'm sure that mods are doing their best"


who dat


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 21, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> who dat


Won't snitch on such a low-IQ post but it's one of the newest posters so I think it's excusable


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 21, 2019)

Draco Bolton said:


> Masashi Kishimoto: *Just made innocently Obito Uchiha admit (during the tnj) that his morbid ideology had lost to that of Jiraya's one (the master of Nagato and Naruto).*
> 
> NBD Jiraya fans:
> 
> BASE JIRAYA SOLO JUUBITO BASE JIRAYA SOLO ITACHI AND KISAME BASE JIRAYA SOLO NAGATO BASE JIRAYA SOLO KISHIMOTO BASE JIRAYA SOLO THE VERSE BASE JIRAYA SOLO THE MULTIVERSE BASE JIRAYA SOLO BEYOND



the sannin band won't like this


----------



## Cognitios (Nov 21, 2019)

Who here Masters band


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 21, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> Who here Masters band



there's no such thing as a masters band

The Sannin Band is an official thing


----------



## Cognitios (Nov 21, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> there's no such thing as a masters band
> 
> The Sannin Band is an official thing


We need to make it an actual thing.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 21, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> We need to make it an actual thing.



nah

bands tend to lack individuality and merge into a cesspool of group think without any distinction

we can be masters supporters, warriors, soldiers etc
but not a band


----------



## J★J♥ (Nov 21, 2019)

Imagine thinking that kakashit is Gais equal in combat


----------



## Cognitios (Nov 21, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> nah
> 
> bands tend to lack individuality and merge into a cesspool of group think without any distinction
> 
> ...


We could be baiters. Just baiting the Sannin. Some might call us the masterbaiters.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 21, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> We could be baiters. Just baiting the Sannin. Some might call us the masterbaiters.



i'd rep you if i could


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 21, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> Imagine thinking that kakashit is Gais equal in combat


----------



## Artistwannabe (Nov 21, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> there's no such thing as a masters band
> 
> The Sannin Band is an official thing


The NBD needs more threads like this tbh...


----------



## Cognitios (Nov 21, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> The NBD needs more threads like this tbh...


We used to


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 21, 2019)

Naemlis Orez said:


> Match-ups  are heavy here
> 
> DMS Kakashi and Tobito both lose Katsuyu due to her size and splitting ability. As well as G8 Gai, assuming he cant create a super-kujaku.


----------



## jesusus (Nov 21, 2019)

Santoryu said:


>





Santoryu said:


>


----------



## Draco Bolton (Nov 22, 2019)

Either Hashirama or EMS Madara are enough to solo Juubito

And I thought just the Jirayafan army was dangerous. We are reaching new heights here. The founders/fightsfans are in town tonight.


----------



## Zembie (Nov 22, 2019)

Draco Bolton said:


> Either Hashirama or EMS Madara are enough to solo Juubito
> 
> And I thought just the Jirayafan army was dangerous. We are reaching new heights here. The founders/fightsfans are in town tonight.


Who tf said this?


----------



## Artistwannabe (Nov 22, 2019)

Draco Bolton said:


> Either Hashirama or EMS Madara are enough to solo Juubito
> 
> And I thought just the Jirayafan army was dangerous. We are reaching new heights here. The founders/fightsfans are in town tonight.


Juubito can shit on them both at the same time


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Nov 22, 2019)

Barrier and a single Juubidama ends both founders low diff at most

Make it Rinnegan SM Madara and a KN0 amped SM Hashirama and nothing changes

Juubito who isnt suffering from the largest bout of PIS in the story up to that point is way too much for any team of Hashirama level fighters to defeat, its just that simple and honestly couldnt have been more clear


----------



## Cognitios (Nov 22, 2019)

I’ll claim itachi can defeat jj Obito.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Nov 22, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> I’ll claim itachi can defeat jj Obito.


That shit doesn't belong in this thread.


----------



## Draco Bolton (Nov 22, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> I think SM Rinnengan Madara beats JJ Obito


You think Edo SM Rinnegan Madara low-mid diff Juubito (according Edo Madara quote about "weaken Obito") 

Edo Rinnegan Madara is weaker than EMS Madara+Kyuubi (meteors, trees ect... it's still far far weaker than Kyuubizord).

And Edo SM Rinnegan Madara is not far stronger (it's like BM Naruto and BM Naruto adding Senjutsu. SM/BM Naruto is stronger than BM Naruto but not far).

So what I said isn't stupid: EMS Madara+Kyuubi (still weaker than Hashirama) can beat Juubito according your logic and reasoning.


----------



## blk (Nov 22, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> I’ll claim itachi can defeat jj Obito.



This is accurate tho.


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 22, 2019)

Draco Bolton said:


> You think Edo SM Rinnegan Madara low-mid diff Juubito (according Edo Madara quote about "weaken Obito")
> 
> Edo Rinnegan Madara is weaker than EMS Madara+Kyuubi.
> 
> ...


Only first paragraph of your post is what I said

The rest are your assumptions

edit: also not low/mid diff. That is for living SM Rinnengan Madara


----------



## Draco Bolton (Nov 22, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Only first paragraph of your post is what I said
> 
> The rest are your assumptions


Proves that SM Edo Madara>>>....>>>Edo Madara .

Hint: you can't


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 22, 2019)

Draco Bolton said:


> Proves that SM Edo Madara>>>....>>>Edo Madara .
> 
> Hint: you can't


I don't have to

Just go read the manga chapters where Fukasaku explains how SM works


----------



## Draco Bolton (Nov 22, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> I don't have to
> 
> Just go read the manga chapters where Fukasaku explains how SM works


BM Naruto is raped by Juubito.

SM BM Naruto is still raped by Juubito in 1 vs 1.

Edo Madara (<<<EMS Madara+Kyuubi=<Hashirama<<braindead Juubito<<<<Juubito) is raped too.

So SM Edo Madara rape Juubito in 1 vs 1?

dat logic 

It's never been a boost to infinity (You should agree or Minato would be too powerful Luckily he doesn't like to use this mode, huh?).


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 22, 2019)

Draco Bolton said:


> BM Naruto is raped by Juubito.
> 
> SM BM Naruto is still raped by Juubito in 1 vs 1.
> 
> ...


10x boost as per canon

Stay mad


----------



## Draco Bolton (Nov 22, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> 10x boost as per canon


Base Hashirama is already above the shinobi world (even guys like BM Naruto/Minato...). He feels compelled to switch to SM when he sees Madara combined Kyuubi with the PS.

Base Hashirama is raped by Juubito.
SM Hashirama is still being violated, regardless of the boost.

Edo Madara is at best of the best somewhere in the area between Base Hashirama and SM Hashirama. SM Edo Madara is therefore not infinitely stronger than SM Hashirama. No matter what boost per 10 per 100 per 1000 you tell me (on the contrary said increasingly large numbers, it shows the power of Juubito).

So SM Edo Madara raping Juubito  It's bullshit and that's means Juubito is within reach of a guy like Hashirama


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 22, 2019)

Draco Bolton said:


> So SM Edo Madara raping Juubito


Never said this happens


----------



## Draco Bolton (Nov 22, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Never said this happens


Low diff. It's still the same.


----------



## Username (Nov 22, 2019)

Minato loses to Suigetsu


Minato using FTG how it was intended to be used is a disqualification for him

Sage Kabuto doesn’t immediately get immediately disintegrated by Tailed beast bomb barrage


The dude below me who I put on ignore but for some reason still see his posts useless fucking website is the reason I made this post


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 22, 2019)

Draco Bolton said:


> Low diff. It's still the same.


No didn't say that either

Cannot neg you again unfortunately


----------



## Draco Bolton (Nov 22, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> No didn't say that either





t0xeus said:


> Black Matter got cracked by a Parents&Son Rasengan, so SM-amped PS neg diffs it



SM Edo Madara still have a SM-amped PS right ? 

And before you start "no I never said that" or "neg,  mad ect..." Yeah I know you talk about alive SM Madara and I know Alive version>Edo version.

But Kabuto said Edo Madara was special. SM Alive One Rinnegan Madara is probably stronger than SM Edo Two Rinnegan Madara but not by far I think (it's only the Limbo the true cheat code for ressurected Madara) and your main argument to make Obito loose by utter rape (against SM Alive Madara) was the SM-amped PS... Something SM Edo Madara can do too.

So I don't understand why for you SM Edo Madara can't rape like SM Alive One Rinnegan Madara 

And since SM Edo Madara isn't far stronger than SM Hashirama. I don't understand why you think Hashirama lose to Juubito  Why do you think



can't rape ? There is Senjutsu inside that thing.


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 22, 2019)

Draco Bolton said:


> SM Edo Madara still have a SM-amped PS right ?
> 
> And before you start "no I never said that" or "neg,  mad ect..." Yeah I know you talk about alive SM Madara and I know Alive version>Edo version.
> 
> ...


SM-amped Susanoo negdiffing Gudodama does not mean the whole match is low diff / rape

You're trying super hard to frame it like I am saying something insane, but all you're doing is destroying what's left of your credibility

Go on I guess, at least you're posting this in the right thread


----------



## Draco Bolton (Nov 22, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> SM-amped Susanoo negdiffing Gudodama does not mean the whole match is low diff / rape
> 
> You're trying super hard to frame it like I am saying something insane, but all you're doing is destroying what's left of your credibility
> 
> Go on I guess, at least you're posting this in the right thread


You said I could do it.



t0xeus said:


> Madara wins this mid diff
> 
> JJ Obito cannot kill Madara with anything because of Limbo substitution + SM sensing + Mokuton
> 
> Meanwhile Madara can steal Obito's bijuus with Outer Path and Mokuton hax


About the SM Edo Madara vs Juubito thread.
Indeed it is the perfect thread 


And about Alive SM Madara:



t0xeus said:


> Personally think it is not up for debate as it is canon that a weaker version of Madara (ET SM Madara) was already sure to take on JJ Obito.
> 
> But I thought it's good to cover it with actual explanation on how Madara deals with Obito as it might persuade some people who don't believe that it can happen.
> 
> ...


Perfect for this thread too. If you think convince someone with this 

Limbo solo ? Limbo switch ?

Limbo substitution can work once, yes, but at soon Obito figured out this, with Rinnegan+Rikudo Senjutsu he will destroy this (I not advice Madara to switch with his Limbo for this). Then Obito will just start again with the barrer.

Cut Shinju ? Kek. That thing  is thousands of times bigger than the mountains, than the barrier to the 4 BijuDamas. BijuDamas destroy mountains. The PS is equivalent to the Bijus. PS slash destroys mountains. A PS Slash is no better than BijuDamas which will absolutely not destroy the tree (you need a Big RasenShuriken boosted with Rikudo Sennin chakra to cut it).

Madara cuts the tree in half lmao. You should have done it in the manga. A slash and it's okay, it's not Hashirama who's gonna bother him.

Obito will pop Shinju on him and will focus the tree on him then Madara will be neg diffed like Naruto without Hiruzen.

And you think he's gonna let himself destroy his shield without doing anything? Juubito is still the guy who brainoff tanks the gracious deity gates (SM Hashirama) and destroys them without forcing them. His regen shitstomp Madara one.

And about the Madara spamming all the powers of Nagato Rinnegan. I had said it's possible but what prevents me from doing the same thing with Obito (Juubi boost) knowing that he was ready to use at least one of these jutsu nigendô.

And concerning the famous _*"absorbs Bijuu negdiff with Preta Path & Gedo Mazo"
*_
Hachibi trolled Gedo Mazo in saving Bee. But I completly failed to see how Mazo+

is>>>>...>>> to that ?

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*




Listen @t0xeus Now We're never gonna sit around and braid each other's hair or share our deepest, darkest secrets sure but  acknowledge how reasonable I am ck

No one gives Alive Madara so many faculties like you did, but I often agree with your speculations (Limbo switch, using a lot Rinnegan jutsus...imagination is important, what would speculation be without it), even if it's never gonna take down Juubito.


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 22, 2019)

Draco Bolton said:


> You said I could do it.
> 
> 
> About the SM Edo Madara vs Juubito thread.
> ...


This tree is thousands of times bigger than a mountain xD


Made my day honestly


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Nov 22, 2019)

Are there GENUINELY arguments going on right now regarding Madara (pre JJ) vs Juubito as anything but a neg diff slap fight in Juubitos favor?

Sincerely?

Well yall are CERTAINLY in the right fucking place if youre on the pro Madara side


----------



## Draco Bolton (Nov 22, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> This tree is thousands of times bigger than a mountain xD


I talked about Shinju



WorldsStrongest said:


> Are there GENUINELY arguments going on right now regarding Madara (pre JJ) vs Juubito as anything but a neg diff slap fight in Juubitos favor?
> 
> Sincerely?
> 
> Well yall are CERTAINLY in the right fucking place if youre on the pro Madara side


Well @t0xeus can't understand why Juubito win and strongly believes Madara mid diff And cuz of that he is really mad at me... a newbie


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 22, 2019)

Draco Bolton said:


> I talked about Shinju
> 
> 
> Well @t0xeus can't understand why Juubito win and strongly believes Madara mid diff And cuz of that he is really mad at me... a newbie




you know you deserved it, maru 

you've been very lewd with your opinions


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 22, 2019)

Draco Bolton said:


> I talked about Shinju


Yeah whatever I meant the tree that fires off the TBBs obviously


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Nov 22, 2019)

Draco Bolton said:


> Well @t0xeus can't understand why Juubito win and strongly believes Madara mid diff


Then @t0xeus is a mile beyond help 

Juubito would eat 3 Madaras at once with low diff

They are in no universe comparable


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 22, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Then @t0xeus is a mile beyond help
> 
> Juubito would eat 3 Madaras at once with low diff
> 
> They are in no universe comparable


ET Madara said he's gonna take on Obito with SM and weaken him, and Hashirama did not find it unbelievable

Living SM Madara is much stronger than that Madara

So I am gonna go with what manga told us


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Nov 22, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> ET Madara said


I, truly and sincerely, do not care what ANYONE "said" about anything

Iwa fodder Jonin SAID they could take Minato...

Kisame SAID he could take Gai...

Jiraiya SAID he could take Pain...

Taka SAID they could take Killer Bee...

Naruto SAID he could take the Akatsuki when he was 12...

Etc

What characters SAY doesnt mean jack dick, and even then all Madara SAID was that he was thankful Obito was weakened FOR HIM...How you can try and spin that into "Madara can solo mid diff" is crazy 


t0xeus said:


> Hashirama did not find it unbelievable


Hashirama also didnt find it believable...Hashirama made no reaction...

WHat even is this point?

Might as well say "Tenten didnt find it unbelievable" as its just as credible a metric given she reacted to it just as much as Hashi did...


t0xeus said:


> Living SM Madara is much stronger than that Madara


"Much stronger" is quite an overstatement

Youre talking about a Madara who got fucking destroyed by the tails of 9 Biju despite using his best defense while amped by said SM there pal

The offensive power of 9 Biju being a party trick to Juubito to match and exceed...


t0xeus said:


> I am gonna go with what manga told us


Oh yeah?

You wanna point me in the direction of all those feats Madara has where he does anything even close to*Link Removed* Obito can casually output that by a factor of 4 times greater no less 

Cuz I missed those panels I guess

I DID however read the parts of the manga where Madara DOES state he views Obito as "Just like the Sage of Six Paths" now tho

During said parts Obito gains feats that shame any form of Madara prior to being a JJ as well

SO what do you think the manga says there?

Cuz I think its pretty damn obvious


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 22, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> Dude stop with this irrational shit. Itachi is not and was not anywhere near kages in power


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 23, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> I, truly and sincerely, do not care what ANYONE "said" about anything
> 
> Iwa fodder Jonin SAID they could take Minato...
> 
> ...


He also explained to Hashirama that once Shinju Tree blooms, he is going to steal his SM and then take over Obito

And I am not building this on that one statement alone, but it's a good starting point



WorldsStrongest said:


> Hashirama also didnt find it believable...Hashirama made no reaction...
> 
> WHat even is this point?
> 
> Might as well say "Tenten didnt find it unbelievable" as its just as credible a metric given she reacted to it just as much as Hashi did...


Yeah he did find it believable

That's why he did not refute it

Tenten doesn't know shit about Madara's power or JJ Obito's. Meanwhile Hashirama knows JJ Obito > himself, yet when Madara says that he is going to take over Obito, Hashirama doesn't find that ridiculous enough to say something against it

If Madara's statement was out of reality, Hashirama would have said so to the reader

The fact that he stays quiet, along with the fact that Madara says something on that topic more than one time, mean that Kishi considered it a viable option for Madara




WorldsStrongest said:


> "Much stronger" is quite an overstatement
> 
> Youre talking about a Madara who got fucking destroyed by the tails of 9 Biju despite using his best defense while amped by said SM there pal
> 
> The offensive power of 9 Biju being a party trick to Juubito to match and exceed...


PS is his strongest defense

V3 is not his best defense at all



WorldsStrongest said:


> Oh yeah?
> 
> You wanna point me in the direction of all those feats Madara has where he does anything even close to*Link Removed* Obito can casually output that by a factor of 4 times greater no less
> 
> ...


Madara can just cut the tree that casts TBB down

"Just like Sage of Six Paths" means nothing, nobody at that point of time has an idea what level of power Hagoromo actually is. Obito is the closest to Hagoromo as he has Six Paths Senjutsu, that's about it
It tells us nothing about what Madara considers "Six Paths" power

And Madara actually never gets surprised at what JJ Obito does, Obito is casting Quad TBB, using Gudodama to rip through Hokages, and Madara never ever is shown being taken back by what is happening around him

So his statement takes all that Obito's output into consideration


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 23, 2019)

look at this @Matty @Charmed 


hbcaptain said:


> P1 Edos are more than enough to beat Deidara and Sasori on their own,


----------



## hbcaptain (Nov 23, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> look at this @Matty @Charmed


P1 Hashi&Tobi's with P1 feats are certainly below Deidara and Sasori who appeared with P2 power inflation. But that's not how you should compare them.


----------



## hbcaptain (Nov 24, 2019)

dergeist said:


> I'm disappointed, rogues aren't considered part of the ninja world.


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Nov 24, 2019)

Reddan said:


> Sakura is stronger than both Orochimaru and SM Jiraiya,


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 24, 2019)

it's Adult Sakura for those confused

so he's right

WA Orochimaru was sucking EMS Sasuke's dick, SM Jiraiya was sucking water into his lungs in the lake he died in, while Sakura was punching Kaguya's head


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Nov 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> it's Adult Sakura for those confused
> 
> so he's right
> 
> WA Orochimaru was sucking EMS Sasuke's dick, SM Jiraiya was sucking water into his lungs in the lake he died in, while Sakura was punching Kaguya's head


Dude... Sakura barely even  gives a fight to hebi sasuke for you to be comparing her with MS/EMS sasuke. 

FYI... Ms/EMS sasuke is capable of ending any version of sakura with just his opening move.


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Nov 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> it's Adult Sakura for those confused
> 
> so he's right
> 
> WA Orochimaru was sucking EMS Sasuke's dick, SM Jiraiya was sucking water into his lungs in the lake he died in, while Sakura was punching Kaguya's head


SM jiraiya wrecks sakura 
WA orochimaru wrecks sakura
Hebi/MS/EMS sasuke wrecks sakura.


----------



## Symmetry (Nov 24, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Dude... Sakura barely even  gives a fight to hebi sasuke for you to be comparing her with MS/EMS sasuke.
> 
> FYI... Ms/EMS sasuke is capable of ending any version of sakura with just his opening move.




It’s boruto Sakura, so different scaling, knowing boruto she’d be founders tier


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 24, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> SM jiraiya wrecks sakura
> WA orochimaru wrecks sakura
> Hebi/MS/EMS sasuke wrecks sakura.


You're stating your opinions as if they were facts

I don't agree with any of that

You're confusing WA Sakura with Adult Sakura it seems


----------



## Symmetry (Nov 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> You're stating your opinions as if they were facts
> 
> I don't agree with any of that
> 
> You're confusing WA Sakura with Adult Sakura it seems



to be war fair WA Sakura does beat Hebi sasuke


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Nov 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> You're stating your opinions as if they were facts
> 
> I don't agree with any of that
> 
> You're confusing WA Sakura with Adult Sakura it seems


Oh
Tell me, what's the difference between them excluding the amount of chakra in their seal?


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Nov 24, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> to be war fair WA Sakura does beat Hebi sasuke


Yeah no... Not in any way


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 24, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> to be war fair WA Sakura does beat Hebi sasuke


Yeah she does but I can see some arguments being made there against her early WA version

To say that Adult Sakura loses there though, you have to be ignorant towards the power inflation of post 699


----------



## Symmetry (Nov 24, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Yeah no... Not in any way



assuming she’s equal to Tsunade yea


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Nov 24, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> It’s boruto Sakura, so different scaling, knowing boruto she’d be founders tier


Lol


----------



## Symmetry (Nov 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Yeah she does but I can see some arguments being made there against her early WA version
> 
> To say that Adult Sakura loses there though, you have to be ignorant towards the power inflation of post 699




Yea WA rapes lmao boruto scaling is Wack


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 24, 2019)

I'm fucking dying. This is a war zone probably the reason half y'all getting banned.


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 24, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Oh
> Tell me, what's the difference between them excluding the amount of chakra in their seal?


She got better in everything

Her punches produce shockwaves
She reacts to Shin who could react to Adult Sasuke

So speed, strength and reactions increase and a major one


----------



## JayK (Nov 24, 2019)

ET Madara > Juubito?

Juubito can prolly solo all Nardo top tiers at the same time.

What's next? ET Madara > Kaguya?

I swear some people here need a severe reality check.


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Nov 24, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> assuming she’s equal to Tsunade yea


I'll  bite... How will sakura/Tsunade be able to beat hebi sasuke?


----------



## Symmetry (Nov 24, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> I'll  bite... How will sakura/Tsunade be able to beat hebi sasuke?




Only probable way he killed them is Kirin, but that would require some good prep and it’s pretty hard to think they won’t land a single punch when Sasuke can neither zone them nor dance around them forever. The only time someone has ever gotten in a fight without being hit once was Jman vs pain and that was because he dipped.


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Nov 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> She got better in everything





t0xeus said:


> Her punches produce shockwaves
> She reacts to Shin who could react to Adult Sasuke


1.Are you referring to that "air punch" she did when momoshiki assaulted? 

2. Sasuke, when fighting shin did not even use close to his full speed so sakura reacting to shin is not special as shin does not have any speed feats. 



t0xeus said:


> So speed, strength and reactions increase and a major one


Lol.... 
Her teen feats is superior to everything adult sakura has done.


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Nov 24, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Only probable way he killed them is Kirin, but that would require some good prep and it’s pretty hard to think they won’t land a single punch when Sasuke can neither zone them nor dance around them forever. The only time someone has ever gotten in a fight without being hit once was Jman vs pain and that was because he dipped.


Lol... He does not even need to use kirin. 
He can easily dance around them with his 3T  sharingan precog; he can easily decapitate her with his lightning spear. He can easily blitz and end her... Its pretty easy for sasuke to put her down.


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 24, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> 1.Are you referring to that "air punch" she did when momoshiki assaulted?
> 
> 2. Sasuke, when fighting shin did not even use close to his full speed so sakura reacting to shin is not special as shin does not have any speed feats.
> 
> ...


1. Yes

2. Proof he did not use full speed when protecting his kid


----------



## dergeist (Nov 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> it's Adult Sakura for those confused
> 
> so he's right
> 
> WA Orochimaru was sucking EMS Sasuke's dick, SM Jiraiya was sucking water into his lungs in the lake he died in, while Sakura was punching Kaguya's head



Sounds right


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Nov 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> 1. Yes
> 
> 2. Proof he did not use full speed when protecting his kid


1. I wonder why she did not use it vs shin? Or attempt to use vs other threats other than a falling roof lol
2. There is a big difference between

*AND*
According to you sasuke was using his top speed whilst mid air..


----------



## Devil_Jin (Nov 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> She reacts to Shin who could react to Adult Sasuke


Literally never happened ,not the first part neither the second


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 24, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> 1. I wonder why she did not use it vs shin? Or attempt to use vs other threats other than a falling roof lol
> 2. There is a big difference between
> 
> *AND*
> According to you sasuke was using his top speed whilst mid air..


1. not needed, she could hit Shin without it just fine
2. not really, in both he is trying his hardest to win and in both the opponent is able to react to him


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Nov 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> 1. not needed, she could hit Shin without it just fine


She did not touch shin post abduction. The sannin apprentice  got dominated by a lab experiment onlu for sasuke to save her. 


t0xeus said:


> 2. not really, in both he is trying his hardest to win and in both the opponent is able to react to him


Yeah... Sure dude
He was trying his hardest


----------



## Artistwannabe (Nov 24, 2019)

I am going to say for the TENTH time that Sasuke was HEAVILY suppressed in the fight against Shin.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 24, 2019)

I knew the new t0xeus would end up on here


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Nov 24, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> I knew the new t0xeus would end up on here


The new toxeus?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 24, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> The new toxeus?


He use to actually have some common sense when it came to Sakura. He must've got good %#$@%


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 24, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> I knew the new t0xeus would end up on here


I did not end up on here, I am defending a post made by @Reddan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Nov 24, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> He use to actually have some common sense when it came to Sakura. He must've got good %#$@%


Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Symmetry (Nov 24, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Lol... He does not even need to use kirin.
> He can easily dance around them with his 3T  sharingan precog; he can easily decapitate her with his lightning spear. He can easily blitz and end her... Its pretty easy for sasuke to put her down.




Easily dance around with three tomoe because what? Tsunade was the only one to actually hit Madara the entire fight, doubtful Sasuke without Susanoo can stop that. She can easily let herself get stabbed in the heart and oneshot him, not like he knows what’s coming.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 24, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Easily dance around with three tomoe because what? Tsunade was the only one to actually hit Madara the entire fight, doubtful Sasuke without Susanoo can stop that. She can easily let herself get stabbed in the heart and oneshot him, not like he knows what’s coming.


She would've never hit him if the other kages weren't around to help. They played a part in it too. Also if she gets stabbed in the heart pretty sure she's dying. She's not immortal and she wont one shot him because she'd be too busy healing herself.


----------



## dergeist (Nov 24, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> 1. I wonder why she did not use it vs shin? Or attempt to use vs other threats other than a falling roof lol
> 2. There is a big difference between
> 
> *AND*
> According to you sasuke was using his top speed whilst mid air..



Are you relying on filler?


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 24, 2019)

dergeist said:


> Are you relying on filler?


ikr Boruto is filler


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Nov 24, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Easily dance around with three tomoe because what? Tsunade was the only one to actually hit Madara the entire fight, doubtful Sasuke without Susanoo can stop that. She can easily let herself get stabbed in the heart and oneshot him, not like he knows what’s coming.


Tsunade was baited into getting a sussanoo blade in her gut. I don't see how sasuke won't be able to dance around sakura, he's faster, better reaction and can see her moves before she does it. 

If she tries to tank a chidori so that she can hit him, sasuke can just bind her with snakes or he can just remove his hands and counter or just stream lightning to push her back like he did in BOS.


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Nov 24, 2019)

dergeist said:


> Are you relying on filler?


Tis filler? I had no idea


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 24, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Tis filler? I had no idea


Honey, Boruto is filler don't use it


----------



## IamSomeone (Nov 24, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Honey, Boruto is filler don't use it



Says who?


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 24, 2019)

IamSomeone said:


> Says who?


Me, sister and don't dare to defy my authority.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 24, 2019)

You guys are testing my lewdness


----------



## Artistwannabe (Nov 24, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> You guys are testing my lewdness


Ima slap u


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 24, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Ima slap u


I'm  masochistic, PLZ do that


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 24, 2019)

okayokok imma stop, leave me alone mods


----------



## Artistwannabe (Nov 24, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> I'm  masochistic, PLZ do that


Okay das a lil bit kinky...


----------



## Symmetry (Nov 24, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> sasuke can just bind her [Tsunade]  with snakes


----------



## J★J♥ (Nov 24, 2019)

Who knows a joke about Zoophile, Sadist and masochist ?


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Nov 24, 2019)

C'mon orochimaru op
Were we not debating hebi sasuke vs versions of sakura?

And yes, sasuke can bind her - stop her from hitting him even for just a moment just like he stopped zabuza and jugo.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 24, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Okay das a lil bit kinky...


People need to stop rating me lewd. I become what they rate me


----------



## Symmetry (Nov 24, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Tsunade was baited into getting a sussanoo blade in her gut. I don't see how sasuke won't be able to dance around sakura, he's faster, better reaction and can see her moves before she does it.
> 
> If she tries to tank a chidori so that she can hit him, sasuke can just bind her with snakes or he can just remove his hands and counter or just stream lightning to push her back like he did in BOS.




Madara would have died had he been alive there when she punched him as evidence by the dust of Edo tensei, Sasuke’s best feat here is being to fast for Deidara who is a known long range specialist. 

Tsunade is out here preforming combo attacks with the Raikage and tagging Madara, Sasuke is getting punched sooner then later as he has zero knowledge on her regen, and he can’t restrain nor zone her out, nor does he eclipse her in taijutus enough for him to get a flawless victory. 


Even someone much weaker then him like Part one Kakashi would probably land one punch somewhere somehow during a fight, and that’s all Tsuande needs, Katsuyu not even needed tbh


----------



## Symmetry (Nov 24, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> C'mon orochimaru op
> Were we not debating hebi sasuke vs versions of sakura?




Same same with Tsunade and WA Sakura


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 24, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> Who knows a joke about Zoophile, Sadist and masochist ?


What? Tell me!


----------



## Artistwannabe (Nov 24, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> People need to stop rating me lewd. I become what they rate me


You are what you get rated as


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 24, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> I'm  masochistic, PLZ do that


Yo what the fuck you cheatin on me? Imma beat the shit out of you when I get home!!

oh wait you'd get off from that


----------



## Artistwannabe (Nov 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Yo what the fuck you cheatin on me? Imma beat the shit out of you when I get home!!
> 
> oh wait you'd get off from that


Do I see a wifey-beater here


----------



## Zembie (Nov 24, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> You are what you get rated as


You are gay now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Artistwannabe (Nov 24, 2019)

Zembie said:


> You are gay now.


Hell yeah!


----------



## jesusus (Nov 24, 2019)

Zembie said:


> You are gay now.


Always knew he was.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Nov 24, 2019)

jesusus said:


> Always knew he was.


You too : )


----------



## jesusus (Nov 24, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> You too : )


Thanks  I love you too


----------



## J★J♥ (Nov 24, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> What? Tell me!


Sadist says man i would like to torture a cat
Zoophile says man i would like to fuck a cat
And masochist says :Meow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Yo what the fuck you cheatin on me? Imma beat the shit out of you when I get home!!
> 
> oh wait you'd get off from that


I'll be waiting


----------



## Artistwannabe (Nov 24, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> Sadist says man i would like to torture a cat
> Zoophile says manni would like to fuck a cat
> And masochist says :Meow!


Yeah heard this 'fore, nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zembie (Nov 24, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Hell yeah!


Ew


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 24, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Do I see a wifey-beater here


She's masochistic

It's foreplay


----------



## Artistwannabe (Nov 24, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> She's masochistic
> 
> It's foreplay


Oh god I like this community HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 24, 2019)

The mods are going to wreak havoc when they see this. I'm running to The Alley.


----------



## Zembie (Nov 24, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> The mods are going to wreak havoc when they see this. I'm running to The Alley.


Mods? What mods?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 24, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Mods? What mods?


The ones that banned Shin, Maru, Jojo, Mary, Vino, Android, WS, Santoryu, Troyse, etc. We're all skating on thin ice and I'm breaking it


----------



## Zembie (Nov 24, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> The ones that banned Shin, Maru, Jojo, Mary, Vino, Android, WS, Santoryu, Troyse, etc. We're all skating on thin ice and I'm breaking it


These ain't mods. These are oppressors.


----------



## J★J♥ (Nov 24, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> The ones that banned Shin, Maru, Jojo, Mary, Vino, Android, WS, Santoryu, Troyse, etc. We're all skating on thin ice and I'm breaking it


Im banned ?


----------



## Artistwannabe (Nov 24, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> Im banned ?


Yes, you just haven't caught up yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 24, 2019)

what he said^^^^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 24, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> Im banned ?



Do you think Christianity is a religion of peace?


----------



## J★J♥ (Nov 24, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 24, 2019)

@jesusus "P-p-punish me, Senpai. I have committed sins."


----------



## J★J♥ (Nov 24, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Do you think Christianity is a religion of peace?


No. Maybe Dudeism is


----------



## Artistwannabe (Nov 24, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> @jesusus "P-p-punish me, Senpai. I have committed sins."


@t0xeus please get your wife in line


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 24, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> No. Maybe Dudeism is



Cool.

What is your opinion on muslims?


----------



## Artistwannabe (Nov 24, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Cool.
> 
> What is your opinion on muslims?


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 24, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> @t0xeus please get your wife in line


He can't do nothing or I won't feed him. I don't take orders from Men.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 24, 2019)

omg not religions.


----------



## J★J♥ (Nov 24, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Cool.
> 
> What is your opinion on muslims?


Which ones ? They seem to dislike each other no less than christian branches do. Also why ask this in nbd when you can pm me


----------



## Artistwannabe (Nov 24, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> Which ones ? They seem to dislike each other no less than christian branches do. *Also why ask this in nbd when you can pm me*


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 24, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> Which ones ? They seem to dislike each other no less than christian branches do. Also why ask this in nbd when you can pm me



It doesn't let me pm you

Also, it's in the nbd because of your signature


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 24, 2019)

OMG NOOOOOO


----------



## Artistwannabe (Nov 24, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> He can't do nothing or I won't feed him. *I don't take orders from Men.*


@t0xeus You haven't been disciplining your wife properly, please get her to behave.


----------



## J★J♥ (Nov 24, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> It doesn't let me pm you
> 
> Also, it's in the nbd because of your signature


Ah right thats because you thought i was someone else and kept stalking me for a week


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 24, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> @t0xeus You haven't been disciplining your wife properly, please get her to behave.


She's foul-mouthed to others, that's why I like her

but when I get home, I let her know her place and she doesn't give me that attitude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 24, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> Ah right thats because you thought i was someone else and kept stalking me for a week



you know you deserved it


----------



## J★J♥ (Nov 24, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> you know you deserved it


Kakashi is still garbage character tho. Not as bad as Sasuke or Itachi, but is up there in hall of fame of shit


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Nov 24, 2019)

TCH


Orochimaru op said:


> Madara would have died had he been alive there when she punched him as evidence by the dust of Edo tensei,


Bro, tsunade was baited and went to punch a clone. She did not punch the real madara. 



Orochimaru op said:


> Sasuke’s best feat here is being to fast for Deidara who is a known long range specialist.


Who's also fast enough to evade 4 taijutsu specialist. Who's also fast enough to clone feint sasuke. Deidara being a long ranged specialist does not mean shit. 



Orochimaru op said:


> Tsunade is out here preforming combo attacks with the Raikage and tagging Madara


1.Can you explain how the combo worked. For someone(Tsunade) who cannot even begin to fathom A4 v2's speed, she suddenly combos with A4V3.


Orochimaru op said:


> Sasuke is getting punched sooner then later as he has zero knowledge on her regen,


He won't get punched not with his sharingan active. Even if he has no knowledge on her regen, sasuke can always react to her action after hitting the chidori. 



Orochimaru op said:


> he can’t restrain nor zone her out,


Why not? Even if its just for a moment



Orochimaru op said:


> does he eclipse her in taijutus enough for him to get a flawless victory.


Lol 
Pt1 Kabuto says yes he does eclipse her in taijutsu enough to get a flawless victory. 


Orochimaru op said:


> Even someone much weaker then him like Part one Kakashi would probably land one punch somewhere somehow during a fight,


Kakashi is absolutely different from tsunade or sakura. Their moveset/style of battle is utterly different. Using kakashi as an example is just weird. 



Orochimaru op said:


> and that’s all Tsuande needs, Katsuyu not even needed tbh


Even with katsuyu, sasuke still wins.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 24, 2019)

Almost forgot this was a NBD thread, that's what happenes when you hang with people rated R. @jesusus plz forgive me for my sins.


----------



## J★J♥ (Nov 24, 2019)

That nf skin tho


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 24, 2019)

Santoryu said:


>


Shadamn


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 24, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> That nf skin tho


Boy bye, black is the best skin for anything


----------



## Zembie (Nov 24, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Boy bye, black is the best skin for anything


Once you go black you can't go back, hun.


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Nov 24, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Once you go black you can't go back, hun.


i don't know the meaning of this statement


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 24, 2019)

Zembie said:


> Once you go black you can't go back, hun.


that's the white gal motto


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 24, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


>


it's true


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Nov 24, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> it's true


I'm sure you must have fond "memories" of how its true, no?


----------



## blk (Nov 24, 2019)

Santoryu said:


>



Damn, you really have to be passionate to post so many thousands of times with both the main and the dupe profile.


----------



## Cognitios (Nov 24, 2019)

STOPPPP


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 24, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> it's true



you lewd man


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 24, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> I'm sure you must have fond "memories" of how its true, no?


I was born black


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 24, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> you lewd man


*purrrr* before you suck me off get a knee pad


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 24, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> *purrrr* before you suck me off get a knee pad



not even my grandson have imaginary friends, maru

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 24, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> not even my grandson have imaginary friends, maru


oops I don't like saggy


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 24, 2019)

see you guys in 24 hrs

Heads up^^^


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Nov 24, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> *purrrr* before you suck me off get a knee pad


Tch


----------



## Cognitios (Nov 24, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> see you guys in 24 hrs
> 
> Heads up^^^


Banned?


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 24, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> Banned?


prophesized my own ban. I can't keep going on like this.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 24, 2019)

@Artistwannabe you seem to be enjoying this


----------



## Artistwannabe (Nov 24, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> @Artistwannabe you seem to be enjoying this


Everybody enjoys chaos, I am just honest about it.


----------



## Cognitios (Nov 24, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Everybody enjoys chaos, I am just honest about it.


That’s why I make it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 24, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> Everybody enjoys chaos, I am just honest about it.


At least you won't leave me high and dry


----------



## Symmetry (Nov 24, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Bro, tsunade was baited and went to punch a clone. She did not punch the real madara.



Clones do not explode into Edo tensei dust. That was a substitution plus clone to pull himself out of that, couldn’t do that if he was alive since that punch would OHKO. Unless WOOD clowns suddenly turn into Edo tensei dust when hit. 



Hina uzumaki said:


> Can you explain how the combo worked. For someone(Tsunade) who cannot even begin to fathom A4 v2's speed, she suddenly combos with A4V3.



Raikage attacks from behind, then before Madara can turn around Rsunade hits him, breaking the susanoo. 




Hina uzumaki said:


> He won't get punched not with his sharingan active. Even if he has no knowledge on her regen, sasuke can always react to her action after hitting the chidori.



“Sasuke can just dodge tho” is dumb, it’s based on the idea that he never gets hit once which like I said happens once in the manga. 




Hina uzumaki said:


> Lol
> Pt1 Kabuto says yes he does eclipse her in taijutsu enough to get a flawless victory.



the amount of mental gymnastics and ignorance of context you need to even begin to use this as evidence is actually mind blowing. 



Hina uzumaki said:


> Using kakashi as an example is just weird.



yes, because Kakashi is weaker lmao.


----------



## Ayala (Nov 24, 2019)

What happened here 

When Maru's away his dupes play


----------



## Cognitios (Nov 24, 2019)

Ayala said:


> What happened here
> 
> When Maru's away his dupes play


Maru is my dupe.


----------



## Ayala (Nov 24, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> Maru is my dupe.



All dupes think they're the real Maru, it's typical of a dupe


----------



## Cognitios (Nov 24, 2019)

Ayala said:


> All dupes think they're the real Maru, it's typical of a dupe


You’re my dupe too.


----------



## Ayala (Nov 24, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> You’re my dupe too.



I will not be anyone's dupe but master Maru's.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 24, 2019)

Ayala said:


> I will not be anyone's dupe but master Maru's.


Kinky


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Nov 24, 2019)

Artistwannabe said:


> I am going to say for the TENTH time that Sasuke was HEAVILY suppressed in the fight against Shin.


Youve only pointed that out 10 times?




KisaitaParadise said:


> Boy bye, black is the best skin for anything





Zembie said:


> Once you go black you can't go back, hun.


I cant be the only one who notices a distinct similarity between "Dark skin" NF and Poonhub


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Nov 24, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Youve only pointed that out 10 times?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's poonhub? Is it a site where one can read colored manga pages?


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 25, 2019)

After asking how to apply for a mod and getting trolled by Cognitios, our wanna-be-mod Marvel finally snaps and shows his true colors


Marvel said:


> Shut the fuck up I don't recall talking to you at remotely any time recently.


----------



## Cognitios (Nov 25, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> After asking how to apply for a mod and getting trolled by Cognitios, our wanna-be-mod Marvel finally snaps and shows his true colors


It wasn’t even a like concealed troll. It was a flat out joke.


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 25, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> It wasn’t even a like concealed troll. It was a flat out joke.


True 

I was giving the description from his perspective


----------



## Ayala (Nov 25, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> After asking how to apply for a mod and getting trolled by Cognitios, our wanna-be-mod Marvel finally snaps and shows his true colors



Dont be hard on him, he's just imitating his idol


----------



## Marvel (Nov 25, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> After asking how to apply for a mod and getting trolled by Cognitios, our wanna-be-mod Marvel finally snaps and shows his true colors


I understand now that you have an internet crush on me,BUT I'm a male so I'd appreciate it if you liked someone else other than ME.


----------



## Marvel (Nov 25, 2019)

Ayala said:


> Dont be hard on him, he's just imitating his idol


I swear all you kids were not here when I used to frequently post. Guess you guys came from Boruto which makes sense given it's age demographic.


----------



## Marvel (Nov 25, 2019)

@WorldsStrongest I now see what you have to deal with on a regualr basis. Suprised you can even keep your sanity


----------



## Marvel (Nov 25, 2019)

@Atlantic Storm I didn't even mean it like that


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 25, 2019)

Marvel said:


> @Atlantic Storm I didn't even mean it like that


Phrase things better next time, then.


----------



## Marvel (Nov 25, 2019)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Phrase things better next time, then.


----------



## The Great One (Nov 25, 2019)

Hello ass kisser Chan.


----------



## Marvel (Nov 25, 2019)

Batzzaro29 said:


> Hello ass kisser Chan.


I can understand the kids acting that way but why you? I don't remember us every being on bad terms. It was just you and WS who were at each other's necks


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Nov 25, 2019)

I love all of you.


----------



## The Great One (Nov 25, 2019)

Marvel said:


> I can understand the kids acting that way but why you? I don't remember us every being on bad terms. It was just you and WS who were at each other's necks


Okkk chill man no need to get work off here, I was just joking.


----------



## Ayala (Nov 25, 2019)

Marvel said:


> I swear all you kids were not here when I used to frequently post. Guess you guys came from Boruto which makes sense given it's age demographic.



You're getting worked up by a joke related to something you yourself said, and then you go on trying to shut me down because you've been here longer than me. Which isn't even true. You're a clown overall, that's all i have to say.


----------



## jesusus (Nov 25, 2019)

Clown City


----------



## Dean Winchester (Nov 25, 2019)

@Marvel Did get me negative repped almost 15,000 points and didnt even to offer some back. Hurt my feelings bro


----------



## Dean Winchester (Nov 25, 2019)

@Atlantic Storm Thank You!


----------



## Marvel (Nov 25, 2019)

Batzzaro29 said:


> Okkk chill man no need to get work off here, I was just joking.


Dosen't seem like a joke when there's 5 other people spamming me with negs and negative rating and constantly tagging me.


----------



## Marvel (Nov 25, 2019)

Ayala said:


> You're getting worked up by a joke related to something you yourself said, and then you go on trying to shut me down because you've been here longer than me. Which isn't even true. You're a clown overall, that's all i have to say.


No one shut you down.If you think I'ma clown then why continue to interact with me. Just add me to your ignore list and be done with it. It's funny how everytime someone does something to piss someone off they say ''it's' joke why cant you handle a joke?. Jokes are supposed to be funny to the person they're directed at not annoying.


----------



## Marvel (Nov 25, 2019)

Dean Winchester said:


> @Marvel Did get me negative repped almost 15,000 points and didnt even to offer some back. Hurt my feelings bro


I can't even rep for 15k that was @Mider T It's not like I controlled him and made him neg you. He negged YOU and ME. In fact it old you that yesterday so why do yo continue to bring this up like it'll change anything?


----------



## Dean Winchester (Nov 25, 2019)

Marvel said:


> I can't even rep for 15k that was @Mider T It's not like I controlled him and made him neg you. He negged YOU and ME. In fact it old you that yesterday so why do yo continue to bring this up like it'll change anything?



You didnt even offer any rep back at all. Why?


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 25, 2019)

Im guessing Marvel is somewhere in this thread. Yk I can sense salt from a mile away.


----------



## J★J♥ (Nov 25, 2019)

Look at them whining about rep and not giving it to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J★J♥ (Nov 25, 2019)

Woa mider just gave 18k

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Nov 25, 2019)

Dean Winchester said:


> You didnt even offer any rep back at all. Why?


I CAN'T. @Santi can you rep this man so he can be quiet?


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 25, 2019)

@Mider T are you stalking on Marvel?


----------



## Dean Winchester (Nov 25, 2019)

@Light D Lamperouge  Thank You!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dean Winchester (Nov 25, 2019)

Marvel said:


> I CAN'T. @Santi can you rep this man so he can be quiet?



The Global Mods were notified about the situation but none of them even responded, messaged or anything. I guess the signal is out that those who have been members for a long time can essentially do what they please and rep bully new members @Majin Lu @Lew


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 25, 2019)

Dean Winchester said:


> The Global Mods were notified about the situation but none of them even responded, messaged or anything. I guess the signal is out that those who have been members for a long time can essentially do what they please and rep bully new members @Majin Lu @Lew


Marvel has been neg repping me for no reason. I would PM Rinoa about the situation. Get a restraining order against him.


----------



## Dean Winchester (Nov 25, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Marvel has been neg repping me for no reason. I would PM Rinoa about the situation. Get a restraining order against him.



Well it wasnt @Marvel it was this weird random member called @Mider T that is never in this forum section that came through and out of the blue (literally no reason) negs me for -15,000. And then refused to explain why


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 25, 2019)

Dean Winchester said:


> Well it wasnt @Marvel it was this weird random member called @Mider T that is never in this forum section that came through and out of the blue (literally no reason) negs me for -15,000. And then refused to explain why


Get a restraining order


----------



## Ayala (Nov 25, 2019)

Marvel said:


> No one shut you down.If you think I'ma clown then why continue to interact with me. Just add me to your ignore list and be done with it. It's funny how everytime someone does something to piss someone off they say ''it's' joke why cant you handle a joke?. Jokes are supposed to be funny to the person they're directed at not annoying.



Im answering you, and yes you tried to shut me down with the "you kids weren't even here when i used to post", which shows little maturity and lots of clown-being from your part. You yourself said you mimick WS, and his brashness or whatever, so i joked about it. 

You can't be butthurt in regards to something you yourself created as a concept, you could have taken it better or made a joke about it too, but no, you took it seriously and then made it even worse by answering what you did.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 25, 2019)

Dean Winchester said:


> Well it wasnt @Marvel it was this weird random member called @Mider T that is never in this forum section that came through and out of the blue (literally no reason) negs me for -15,000. And then refused to explain why



First, I've been in this section long before you joined.
Second, the reason was in the rep message, I already told you that.  So I think you just aren't that bright.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Nov 25, 2019)

Dean Winchester said:


> Well it wasnt @Marvel it was this weird random member called @Mider T that is never in this forum section that came through and out of the blue (literally no reason) negs me for -15,000. And then refused to explain why


that person is just bitte.


----------



## Dean Winchester (Nov 25, 2019)

Mider T said:


> First, I've been in this section long before you joined.
> Second, the reason was in the rep message, I already told you that.  So I think you just aren't that bright.



It didnt make sense, and the post you negged me on how nothing to do with it. 

There is a good reason why you are refusing to tell these members what you negative repped me -15,000 for, and its because it was not right of you to do that and you wouldnt have done so if you knew I could neg you back worse.


----------



## Francyst (Nov 25, 2019)

Marvel said:


> @WorldsStrongest I now see what you have to deal with on a regualr basis. Suprised you can even keep your sanity


Am I the only one that cringed at the @ for WS to jump in but him completely ignoring it?


----------



## jesusus (Nov 25, 2019)

Request to rep me 1mil


----------



## Marvel (Nov 25, 2019)

Francyst said:


> Am I the only one that cringed at the @ for WS to jump in but him completely ignoring it?


It wasn't a tag for him to jump in.


----------



## Marvel (Nov 25, 2019)

It's like someone with a low iq created shadow clones and had all their clones make accounts to troll


----------



## Mider T (Nov 25, 2019)

Dean Winchester said:


> It didnt make sense, and the post you negged me on how nothing to do with it.
> 
> There is a good reason why you are refusing to tell these members what you negative repped me -15,000 for, and its because it was not right of you to do that and you wouldnt have done so if you knew I could neg you back worse.


This is the 2nd or 3rd time I'm telling you this so I'm just gonna assume you're dumb.  Luckily I can quote the posts and show you.  Oh and look, you even posted in the thread during the exchange.



Marvel said:


> Thanks. Good thing that entire sentence was copy pasted from another thread.
> 
> @Dean Winchester is who the sentence belongs to





Mider T said:


> He gets 80% of the blame and you 20%...that seems fair.





Marvel said:


> Agreed.





Dean Winchester said:


> ...what?



I distributed my neg power between the two of you with how much blame you both deserved.


----------



## Dean Winchester (Nov 25, 2019)

Mider T said:


> This is the 2nd or 3rd time I'm telling you this so I'm just gonna assume you're dumb.  Luckily I can quote the posts and show you.  Oh and look, you even posted in the thread during the exchange.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blame of what exactly?

And I am passed this all. I have spoken with some folks so I will leave this alone and move on for now. Keep your rep points to yourself please


----------



## Mider T (Nov 25, 2019)

Dean Winchester said:


> Blame of what exactly?
> 
> And I am passed this all. I have spoken with some folks so I will leave this alone and move on for now. Keep your rep points to yourself please


I will neg or rep you as I see fit.  I'm not a fan of stupidity so it might be sooner rather than later for you.


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 25, 2019)

Dean Winchester said:


> Blame of what exactly?
> 
> And I am passed this all. I have spoken with some folks so I will leave this alone and move on for now. Keep your rep points to yourself please


YOU MADE A SPELLING MISTAKE


----------

